# Der Singlespeed Verkaufe und Suche Thread (reloaded)



## Bateman (4. November 2004)

Mahlzeit...

heute sind sie endlich angekommen, leider war die Verzögerung dem Zoll zuzuschreiben, so dass ich für eine Kappe 12 EUro verlangen muss...

Ich habe:

I`m more singlespeedy than you

schwarz: 22
silber: 12
Gold: 12

SingleSpeed 1 is all you need

schwarz: 20

und die eine grüne mit dem Temp/gauge Aufdruck, NUR die eine und eine blaue Fatboys Kappe, auch NUR eine...


Ich muss es bei der Menge der Teile so machen, dass der der zuerst schreibt auch zuerst eine bekommt...

Preise :

1 Stück 12 Euro + 1 Euro Versand

2 Stück 24 Euro + 1 Euro Versand

3 Stück 33 Euro incl Versand

egal welche Farben und welcher Aufdruck...

Bestellungen per pm oder per mail...

( Wer mir Sex anbieten will bekommt 50 Kappen, dieses Angebot gilt nur für weibliche Forumsmitglieder ihr Perverslinge...)

Danke Leute und bis dann...

ach ja, hier das Bild










Bateman


----------



## TortureKing (4. November 2004)

Bateman schrieb:
			
		

> ( Wer mir Sex anbieten will bekommt 50 Kappen, dieses Angebot gilt nur für weibliche Forumsmitglieder ihr Perverslinge...)
> Bateman



Dann hoffe ich mal das Du keine "dicke Kappe" davon bekommst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mip-mip (4. November 2004)

Hey Batemann hast Du keine mit: "I`m more fitfacker than you" ?

mip-mip


----------



## phatlizard (4. November 2004)

Erik Du alter Porno-Produzent ... wie oft haben wir heute telefoniert???
Und ich muss es in der Singlespeed-Bild-Zeitung erfahren???

Du bist mir ein Freund - Du Pimp!

phaty

von jeder Farbe eins - ist das Silber oder anthrazit???


----------



## Bateman (4. November 2004)

ach Mip, Fitfukking is for bloody cunt wankers...  

Bateman


----------



## phatlizard (4. November 2004)

mip-mip schrieb:
			
		

> "I`m more fitfacker than you"



Du kriegst eins das sagt: "My other Powerbar tastes like fish"


----------



## Bateman (4. November 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> von jeder Farbe eins - ist das Silber oder anthrazit???



hmm, silber...


----------



## mip-mip (4. November 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Du kriegst eins das sagt: "My other Powerbar tastes like fish"



erinnere mich nicht daran 36 x  :kotz:


----------



## Steinhummer (4. November 2004)

HIER!!! ICH!!!!! Die grüne mit Temperaturanzeige!!! MUSS ich haben!!!!

St.

PS: You got mail.


----------



## Altitude (5. November 2004)

Hi Erik,

je 1x in schwarz

I`m more singlespeedy than you
SingleSpeed 1 is all you need

Danke

bis heut Abend


----------



## Coffee (5. November 2004)

1 x schwarz: more singlespeedy......

1 x schwarz: singlespeed 1 is all you.....


danke ;-)


coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bateman (5. November 2004)

@Alti und Coffee

OK, passt

Danke,

Bateman


----------



## ChBo (5. November 2004)

Morgen!

ich hätte gern  1 X SingleSpeed 1 is all you need .

Warte auf Zahlungsanweisungen ... 

Gruss ChBo


----------



## Stephen (5. November 2004)

Hello Bateman,

nehme auch gerne one is all you need,

Cheers, Danke


----------



## Mr.Chili (5. November 2004)

Hey Erik
schließe mich Alti und Coffee an : je ein schwarzes

Mfg Klaus


----------



## ScOff (6. November 2004)

Hi Bateman

SingleSpeed 1 is all you need   1X

Cheers,
ScOff


----------



## Zaskarpeter (7. November 2004)

Warum hab ich fast nur Standartvorbauten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (7. November 2004)

Zaskarpeter schrieb:
			
		

> Warum hab ich fast nur Standartvorbauten



Weil Du eine alte Retro-Nutte bist ...

Die Caps machen sich hervorragend als Umhängeschmuck - oder neudeutsch Dog-Tags!


----------



## Bateman (8. November 2004)

Mahlzeit....

Danke an alle die schon gezahlt haben oder gerade an zahlen sind, ich werde Caps mitte der Woche verschicken, weil ich noch auf die passenden Versandtaschen warte...

Danke,

Bateman


----------



## Bateman (10. November 2004)

Hallo, würde nun gerne einiges verschicken, aber das wird schwierig wenn ich auf den Umschlag draufschreibe Treehugger oder Keili oder ChBo...

also Kinners, bitte mailt mir eure Adressen, am besten mit ner mail an [email protected] ud im Betreff "Caps für Forumsnamen"

mir fehlen noch:
dertutnix,ChBo, D666mster, Keili, Steinhummer, Ersatzspeiche, Treehugger, Sofaking

Danke,

Bateman


----------



## ChBo (12. November 2004)

Wahhhh, ich lese es gerade. Ich war beim Kunden ohne Inet. Kommt alles heute im Laufe des Tages. Sorry. 


Gruss ChBo


----------



## Coffee (12. November 2004)

und hier verbaut äääätsch


----------



## foenfrisur (12. November 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> und hier verbaut äääätsch



schick, schick...... 

bei mir war der *grrrrr* liebe postbote noch nicht.....
dann hätt ich heute früh den *gibs auf, schaffste eh nicht!!* motzenden radkurier mit goldfarbener eleganz überholen können...
so musste ich es halt ohne tun *gg*

und ich glaube mit dem spruch vor augen werd ich glatt nochmal so schnell.


----------



## Deleted 3968 (12. November 2004)

Hey Bate, ich hoffe die E-Mail ist bei Dir angekommen?!
Grüße, Döm


----------



## foenfrisur (13. November 2004)

Juhuuuuuuu!!!

thx @ Bateman


----------



## feuersocke (13. November 2004)

welche gibts denn noch?


----------



## Bateman (13. November 2004)

alle, nur von den goldenen nimmer viele...

Bateman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (13. November 2004)

vermelde *eingang*, einmal mehr danke


----------



## Greasy Pete (4. Dezember 2004)

Bitte in diesem Thread keine Diskussionen. Einfach ein Angebot oder Gesuch posten, sowie Postings über Interesse an einem Teil (bei Mehrfachverkäufen) und Postings wenn ein Teil verkauft ist.

Danke,

es dient der Übersichtlichkeit,

Gruß Peter


----------



## Bateman (4. Dezember 2004)

Diskussionen ???

also ich finde das ganze ja bla ba bla...

 

nene, ich will auch was verkaufen...gg

also, ich habe mein Sunn Rennrad zerlegt, der Laufradsatz is weg und nu hab ich hier noch den Rahmen mit Gabel und Steuersatz, Ritchey Kurbeln silber 172,5 und Mavic Ksyrium Bremsen, alles weitere per PM oder mail.

ausserdem hab ich noch nen ganzen Berg an den More Singlespeedy Aheadkappen, meist schwarz, auch silberne...

Bateman


----------



## olli (4. Dezember 2004)

Die Gelegenheit ist günstig:
Ich hätte imer noch meinen Azonic Rahmen in 16,5 zu verkaufen.
Kostet bei BMO 199.- neu ich möchte 120.- wenig gebraucht, inkl. Versand.
Bitte kauft ihn, damit ich die Teile endlich ans Fervor bauen kann.


----------



## Steinhummer (4. Dezember 2004)

Immer noch zu haben: Dekerf Generation, 17", nur 2 Jahre gefahren, kl. Beule Unterseite Unterrohr. paar Kratzer im dunkelgrün-metallic, sonst alles tacko, 400 Eusen.

St.


----------



## madbull (5. Dezember 2004)

Außer dem Zeug in meiner Signatur (siehe auch Ex-SV-Thread) habe ich noch folgendes:

Thomson Elite Vorbau schwarz 130mm 6° - 50 plus Versand






Mehr und große Bilder hier: http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/ppuser/1460/cat/500

Irgendwie schon ein Singlespeed-Teil, oder?  



Und dann noch dieses Sahnestück - das ich leider nicht mehr brauche, da ich jetzt einen kompletten Satz mit Rödel-Speichen habe:










Mehr und große Bilder hier: http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/5609/page/1

Laufrad (622) mit Mavic GP-4 Schlauchfelge, hochglanzpolierter Nabe (Hersteller?) mit seidenweich laufenden Konuslagern und Rödel-Speichen. Inklusive dem montierten Tufo-Schlauchreifen (absolut dicht, Profil fast neu). 50 plus Versand (6,70 oder 8,90 - mal sehen, wie ich's hinbekomme).


----------



## madbull (5. Dezember 2004)

Ach so:

SUCHE:

Phil Wood Nabe(nsatz) KISS Off SS/Fix oder Fix/Fix.

Mittelfristig - d.h. sobald ich von meinem ganzen ZV-Zeug genug losgeworden bin...  
Vielleicht hat ja tatsächlich noch einer was rumliegen - sonst werde ich direkt bei Phil bestellen...


----------



## phatlizard (5. Dezember 2004)

Ööööhmmmm .... Moment mal ... ich hatte hier eben ein Posting, in dem ich die Phil Naben mittels zuwinken "angeboten" habe ... !
Wieso ist das weg?????
Das war kein Kommentar sonder ein in Insider-Kreisen weit verbreitete Kurzform von: "Halle guten Tag, ich könnte die Nachfrage befriedigen!"


----------



## phatlizard (5. Dezember 2004)

Greasy Pete schrieb:
			
		

> Muss jetzt aber aufpassen, nicht das ich mit einem Smiley ohne es zu wissen einen rechtsgültigen Kaufvertrag abschliesse.....



Kein Problem immerhin sind wir das einzige Forum mit einem eingebauten "Delete" Smilie!






Auch dieses Posting ist kein Spam, wollte hiermit nur mitteilen, dass die Anfrage von Madbull und das  von mir zu einem Geschäftsabschluss (ohne Gewinnerzielung) geführt hat ... !

Der ganze thread ist bisher total "phatykonform" [ich liebe es wenn andere Leute Wörter erfinden, in denen ich vorkomme!]

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manic (5. Dezember 2004)

Und ich bräuchte noch ne schwarze PhilWood Vorderrad-Nabe.


----------



## cibi (5. Dezember 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich bräuchte noch ne schwarze PhilWood Vorderrad-Nabe.




... und vielleicht noch nen Salsa 1",150mm,11 Grad,neu ?  

Für Alle :

Neu Salsas für 50.- pro Stück.

- 1",150 mm,11 Grad,noch 1-2 St.da

- 1 1/8",160 mm (Mitte-Mitte) bzw. 100 mm (waagerecht),noch 5-6 St.da.

Sammelbestell-Thread u. weitere Infos im Classic Forum :http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=144553
Bestellungen auch über PN,Mail,wieviele noch genau übrig sind erfahre ich erst
morgen u.mache es dann im classic fred bekannt.

Grüsse cibi


----------



## lelebebbel (5. Dezember 2004)

*lieber weihnachtsmann:*

ich hätte gern ein kettenblatt mit 144mm lochkreis (alter campa und shimano standard)
das wären dann 85mm lochabstand.

mit 46 oder 48 zähnchen.

darf 1/8" sein, also nen bahnkettenblatt. 3/32" wäre aber auch ok.


----------



## der alte ron (6. Dezember 2004)

*Wer braucht ...* eine 96-er(?) xtr nabe mit 36 loch . Hatte die damals am rad , flog aber kurze zeit später (nach nicht mal einen monat) wieder runter , weil sie die mag 21 nicht gerade steifer gemacht hat  . 
Seit dem vestaubt die im regal .
Optisch neu und wie gesagt kaum im gebrauch gewesen .
Interesse ? ---> PM (mit preisvorstellung)


----------



## chickenway-user (7. Dezember 2004)

hmmm, also bald (also nach der klausur am donnerstag) such ich vorbau (sowas zum obenreinstecken und dann obendrauf festschrauben), lenker (ich glaub breit und hoch wär das was wollen täte) und vorderrad (am liebsten ne f519, mit oder ohne nabe ist wurscht...).

wobei, rennradlenker am mtb, ach mal kucken.

achja, horstrings brauch ich glaub ich auch...


----------



## whoa (7. Dezember 2004)

suche (dat is 'ne bestellung phaty )...


* *phil wood high-flange track hubs*
front: 100mm, 36 loch, silber (part# AVH600)
rear: 130mm, 36 loch, silber, fixed & freewheel (!) (part# AVH633)

siehe http://www.philwood.com/webcatolog/pg07.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FuzzyLogic (7. Dezember 2004)

So, nachdem das ja allmaehlich zum "Phil Wood Suche und Verkaufe"- Thread wird: Ich suche fuer meine Phil Singlespeed- Naben die passenden Befestigungsschrauben.


----------



## 855 (7. Dezember 2004)

ok, dann such ich auch mal, evtl. wird es ja ne sammelbestellung  

-phil wood ss nabe rear freewheel black 135mm 36L., das ganze heisst dann HMK635 black

855


----------



## Altitude (7. Dezember 2004)

ich such ein PhilWood Innenlager 68er/BSA/113mm


----------



## whoa (7. Dezember 2004)

da fällt mir ein ich suche auch noch ein innenlager  und zwar eines für chainsaw kurbeln.

gab es da eigentlich verschiedene achslängen?


----------



## nickn (7. Dezember 2004)

Hi, ich biete einen Surly-Rahmen mit Gabel und passendem Hinterrad.
Farbe ist schwarz und Größe 20".Evtl. auch als Komplettrad!


----------



## Keili (10. Dezember 2004)

Verkaufe:
Dura Ace Lock Ring Linksgewinde. 
Für die fixed Seite z.B. der Eno

12.-  incl Versand 

2 Stück habe ich über.

Keili


----------



## 855 (11. Dezember 2004)

Verkaufe *Rock Shox Duke Race* 04, wie neu, alle papiere, 230mm schaft, lockout, canti+disc, inkl. pumpe... 300,-

DIE singlespeed-gabel schlechthin   

855


----------



## raymund (11. Dezember 2004)

Hat jemand Interesse an nagelneuen, OVP Shimano Kurbeln?
Vierkant, FÃ¼nfarm, Standardlochkreis, Schwarz, 170mm (??), 400LX fÃ¼r 19,95â¬?
Davon liegt momentan ein Stapel bei dem ZEG-HÃ¤ndler meines Vertrauens rum.
Die Stahlpiopace-KettenblÃ¤tter kann man ja fÃ¼r viel Geld bei E*** verhÃ¶kern.
Die Kurbeln sehen den legendÃ¤ren XT-Kurbeln verblÃ¼ffend Ã¤hnlich.

GruÃ
Raymund


----------



## eosfan (11. Dezember 2004)

Steife und schicke Starrgabel 1 1/8", (z.B. Kona Project Two, keine Pace RC31) mit langem Schaft (so um die 250mm)


----------



## mtb13 (13. Dezember 2004)

Verkaufe schwarze Chris King Vorderradnabe Single Speed (schmaler Körper und große Flansche) mit 36 Speichenlöchern. Die Nabe war eingespeicht wurde aber nicht gefahren.
Lieferung mit Originalverpackung und Kaufrechnung für 99 Euro oder als komplettes Laufrad (Mavic 618, DT Revolution) für 149 Euro.

MfG, Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HAL-9000 (13. Dezember 2004)

[SuchModusON] XT-Kurbel M737, Suntour XC Pro (MD) oder vergleichbare 5Arm Kurbel ohne IsRaritätMußSoTeuerSein!


----------



## phatlizard (13. Dezember 2004)

HAL-9000 schrieb:
			
		

> Suntour XC Pro (MD)



Ich glaub die hab ich ... ich geh mal wühlen ...!
Wobei so tief ist das bei mir nicht!
Also XC Pro isses schon mal - muss MD draufstehen? 
Wenn ja dann isses eine normale.


----------



## olli (13. Dezember 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Schon das zweite mal in 7 Tagen - und ja Madbull seit heute sind sie auf dem Weg ...





Plane übrigens T-Shirt Produktion. Aufdruck:



			
				HAL-9000 schrieb:
			
		

> [SuchModusON] XT-Kurbel M737, Suntour XC Pro (MD) oder vergleichbare 5Arm Kurbel ohne IsRaritätMußSoTeuerSein!





			
				phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub die hab ich ... ich geh mal wühlen ...!
> Wobei so tief ist das bei mir nicht!
> Also XC Pro isses schon mal - muss MD draufstehen?
> Wenn ja dann isses eine normale.



Wer will eins?

_[Anmerkung des Moderators: Ich lasse es mal stehen, ich gehe von der Ernsthaftigkeit dieses Angebotes aus ]_


----------



## manic (14. Dezember 2004)

@olli:   *bestellformularsuch*

XT habe ich glaube nur ne polierte aus der früheren Serie zu Hause. 

Aber ich suche dann demnächst mal nen XC Pro Umwerfer. 

Da fällt mir ein, ich brauch noch ein paar Schaltungsteile:

- XT Umwerfer 735 31,8 Down Pull (neuwertiger Zustand)

- Satz Kettenblätter XT aus der frühen Serie (auch neuwertig) für die 732er?-Kurbel

Und natürlich die schwarze Phil Wood-Vorderradnabe.


----------



## Steinhummer (14. Dezember 2004)

Hab auch noch was abzugeben:

1) Francesco Moser RR-Rahmen, 531 Reynolds, 57 cm RH, needs TLC, lange Ausfaller, 50 Euro.
2) Passende Stahlgabel 1", verchromt, schlank, benutzt, 25 Euro.
3) Satz Campa-Bahnnaben, guter Zustand, vordere Nabe an einer Stelle leicht verkratzt, 120 Euro.

Tausche ggf. gegen Magura-Scheibenbremsanlage.

St.


----------



## phatlizard (14. Dezember 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich suche dann demnächst mal nen XC Pro Umwerfer.



Ist reserviert!
Für die besorgter User, die jetzt der Meinung sind man könnte sowas auch per email regeln ... ! Nein geht nicht wenn man hinter einer fünf Meter dicken Firewall sitzt ... !

Also sucht Euch was anderes zum Aufregen ... get a fu©king life!

Gruss

phaty

[OnTopic] Verkaufe *Surly 1x1* 18" schwarz geschmackvoll aufgebaut ungefahren! Wird nicht verschenkt ist aber günstig!

email daheim ohne firewall


----------



## mldarkroom (15. Dezember 2004)

--> SUCHMODUS!!!!
Shimpanski Cantilever und zwar die vor den 'low profile'. Die waren so dreieckig, gab es schwarz und silber. Schwarze wären der Hit. Welche Bezeichnung, bzw. aus welcher Gruppe weiß ich leider nicht mehr. Hatte die Ende der Achziger mal an einem Rad.
Wühlt mal in Euren Kisten.
Gruß Mark


----------



## chickenway-user (15. Dezember 2004)

mldarkroom schrieb:
			
		

> --> SUCHMODUS!!!!
> Shimpanski Cantilever und zwar die vor den 'low profile'. Die waren so dreieckig, gab es schwarz und silber. Schwarze wären der Hit. Welche Bezeichnung, bzw. aus welcher Gruppe weiß ich leider nicht mehr. Hatte die Ende der Achziger mal an einem Rad.
> Wühlt mal in Euren Kisten.
> Gruß Mark



ne, nur welche von dia-compe. aber trotzdem dankeschön für die frage... hab grad beim nachkucken noch schrauben gefunden die ich unbedingt brauch!!!


----------



## mtb13 (18. Dezember 2004)

PREISSENKUNG
Verkaufe schwarze Chris King Vorderradnabe Single Speed (schmaler Körper und große Flansche) mit 36 Speichenlöchern als komplettes, professionell eingespeichtes Laufrad mit Mavic X618 Felge und DT Revolution Speichen. Dazu die Originalverpackung, Kaufrechnung und die King "Single Speed Instructions" für 129 Euro.

MfG, Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gurkenfolie (18. Dezember 2004)

mtb13 schrieb:
			
		

> PREISSENKUNG
> Verkaufe schwarze Chris King Vorderradnabe Single Speed (schmaler Körper und große Flansche) mit 36 Speichenlöchern als komplettes, professionell eingespeichtes Laufrad mit Mavic X618 Felge und DT Revolution Speichen. Dazu die Originalverpackung, Kaufrechnung und die King "Single Speed Instructions" für 129 Euro.
> 
> MfG, Jan




das da?


----------



## phatlizard (18. Dezember 2004)

Verkaufe alles was an dem Rad da dranhängt - Rahmen und Gabel sind schon in guten Händen!

Cooks Kurbel (SANDGESTRAHLT!) mit Spot Chain-Guard und Cooks Innenlager.
LRS hinten Bullseye vorne Ritchey Mavic Felge (irgendwas für Männer!)
Vorbau/Lenker nur zusammen, da es eine scheiss Arbeit ist den da rein und raus zubekommen! Kratzer vom Reindrücken sind per Edding geschwärzt worden - achso ja Syncros Lenker und Vorbau natürlich
Dia Compe Hebel und Bremsen


----------



## mancycle (18. Dezember 2004)

mldarkroom schrieb:
			
		

> --> SUCHMODUS!!!!
> Shimpanski Cantilever und zwar die vor den 'low profile'. Die waren so dreieckig, gab es schwarz und silber. Schwarze wären der Hit. Welche Bezeichnung, bzw. aus welcher Gruppe weiß ich leider nicht mehr. Hatte die Ende der Achziger mal an einem Rad.
> Wühlt mal in Euren Kisten.
> Gruß Mark




Silberne hab ich sicher, mehrere sogar, gebraucht. Schwarze muß ich mal kruschteln, aber wenn, dann auch nur gebrauchte, wär das ok?

Bis dann

Michi


----------



## mancycle (18. Dezember 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Cooks Kurbel (SANDGESTRAHLT!) mit Spot Chain-Guard und Cooks Innenlager.



Ich wüsste da einen weiblichen Cooks-Fan, eines 24-Stunden-Rennen-Spezialisten-mexikanischer-Herkunft-kleine-Schwester, die Dir sehr Dankbar für ein Angebot währe   

Und Fragen kost nix!

Bis dann

Michi


----------



## Steffen04 (18. Dezember 2004)

Ich mogel mich mal kurz mit meiner Offerte dazwischen   

Möchte gerne meine Kooka Kurbeln anbieten, 175mm Länge, goldfarben Elox., Compact Spider, 34T Salsa Kettenblatt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Danke für Ihre Aufmerksamkeit...   

Cheers, Steffen


----------



## Englaender (21. Dezember 2004)

Suche:

Spot Chain Guard 110 Std. Lochkreis für 34 / 36 Kettenblatt. Oder eine Quelle dafür in D.

Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (21. Dezember 2004)

Englaender schrieb:
			
		

> Suche:
> 
> Spot Chain Guard 110 Std. Lochkreis für 34 / 36 Kettenblatt. Oder eine Quelle dafür in D.
> 
> Matthias



frag mal den Bateman...vielleicht hat der noch was...


----------



## m2000 (21. Dezember 2004)

suche nen silbernen 1 1/8zoll ahead steuersatz, king, fsa, acros.......


----------



## Hickerklicker (22. Dezember 2004)

Hab ein Middleburn Mono Kettenblatt 32Z anzubieten. Ist nur etwa 80km gefahren. Wird mit 1 1/8 BMX Ketten gefahren und ich baue auf Rohloff um. Ich hab auch das 16er Ritzel für hinten für das gleiche System (auch 80km) anzubieten. 20 Euro und ist weg.

Mir ist mal auf Ebay.uk eine neue unpolierte Middleburn RS-7 Kurbel links in die Hände gefallen. Falls die jemand braucht oder eine rechte in 175mm loswerden muss, ich könnte die brauchen.


----------



## dernyrenner (23. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Bastler.
Habe noch ein paar Orange P7 in rot+17 Zoll rumhängen.Neu+ Stahl+ca.8-10 Jahre alt.Dachte an ca.220.Brauch dringend Geld.Nach dem Urlaub(Lanzarote),ist vor dem Urlaub(Malle).Stelle ein Bild in meine Fotos.Als Anhang kann ich es noch nicht,aber bald...(Man kann so alt werden wie ne Kuh,man lernt immer noch dazu)
Ps.Bis auf die Dernys+Dernyfahrer ist alles käuflich.


----------



## olli (23. Dezember 2004)

KLEIN FERVOR in grün, habe ich günstig von Dernyrenner.
Da ich heute einen Ebay Blitzkauf gemacht habe, um mit Euch Konsumnutten mithalten zu können, will ich das Fervor verkaufen...
Ich habe es mit neuen Innenlagern und Achse sowie Steuersatz (das Zubehör war leider alles recht teuer) ausgestattet.
Ich denke mal so an 250.- insgesamt inkl. Versand.
Bilder in meiner Galerie.


----------



## olli (23. Dezember 2004)

Dazu kann ich noch einen Suntour XC Pro Kurbelsatz mit einem einzelnen neuen 42er Kettenblatt (ohne Steighilfen) anbieten. Past perfekt. Die Achse vom Klein hat 125mm. Kurbel (gebraucht) und Kettenblatt (neu): 50.-

Noch was: Beim Klein fehlt die Steuerkopfplakette (da kann ich anstatt dessen eine von Intense drüber kleben) und die Aufkleber haben nein paar Kratzer.


----------



## TortureKing (23. Dezember 2004)

Hi Jungs ... ich suche alte oder neuere XT, XTR oder sonstwie Kurbeln, ob vierkant ISIS oder Schmirgelfix ist mir eigentlich egal .... bitte alles anbieten .... ach ja 175 oder 180er sollten es sein .... wenn ein Innenlager dabei ist freu ich mich auch


----------



## Altitude (24. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Freunde,

mir sind ein paar Felgen über den Weg gelaufen...

alle Nagelneu und noch nicht eingespeicht gewesen:

Mavic 231 CD / 26" / dunkel /28 Loch / ca. 15 Komplettsätze
Mavic Open 4 CD / 28" / dunkel / 28 Loch / ca. 10 Kompettsätze

Rigida / 26" Tria / silber / 32 Loch / 2 Komplettsätze
Rigida / 26 Tria / silber / 28 Loch / 4 Komplettsätze

Bei Interesse einfach ne PM schicken


----------



## yo gomez (3. Januar 2005)

Hi,
ich suche silberne Hochflanschnaben fürs Fixie. Campa, Paul, oder was es sonst zu bieten gibt...
Würde mich freuen, wenn jemand was da hat (und sei es nur die Idee, wo man entsprechendes herbekommt).
Vielen Dank!!!
Johannes


----------



## madbull (3. Januar 2005)

yo gomez schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> ich suche silberne Hochflanschnaben fürs Fixie. Campa, Paul, oder was es sonst zu bieten gibt...
> Würde mich freuen, wenn jemand was da hat (und sei es nur die Idee, wo man entsprechendes herbekommt).
> Vielen Dank!!!
> Johannes


Die Miche sollen gut (angeblich super Lager) sein und sind relativ günstig. Und in Deutschland zu bekommen, z.B. hier:  http://eingangrad.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (3. Januar 2005)

120 oiro/paar
die lager sind gedichtete industrielager
die hinterachse ist lang genug, um 10mm spacer hineinzubauen
dh. du kannstsie auch als 130mm nabe für n normalen RRrahmen benutzen
stoph


----------



## chickenway-user (3. Januar 2005)

ich hab hier noch ne Maillard Hochflanschvorderradnabe rumliegen...


----------



## bertel (4. Januar 2005)

Verkaufe Diamond Back Stahlrahmen mit horizontalen Ausfallenden, neu!
Rahmenhöhe m-m ca. 44cm, m-o ca. 47,5cm, Oberrohr ca. 57cm, Steuerrohr 10cm und für 1" Gabeln.
VB.: 50 Euros


----------



## Schrau-Bär (5. Januar 2005)

Ich suche einen ollen Stahlrahmen in 18-20" zum Umbau auf Excenterausfallende. 







Dazu müssen die originalen Ausfallenden recht klein sein und die Sitz- und Kettenstreben recht weit in Richtung Achsmitte reichen, wie hier :






Zum Tausch hätte ich einen wunderschönen neuen Rahmen aus Tange Prestige in 19 ", der aber leider nicht die nötigen Ausfallenden hat.






Angebote bitte direkt an : [email protected]


----------



## eisenbart (6. Januar 2005)

moin moin, ein 60er kettenblatt ! lochabstand ist 65mm ? habe ich abzugeben


----------



## madbull (7. Januar 2005)

Wieder zu haben: 

THOMSON Elite Vorbau 130mm/6° schwarz:  http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/ViewItem.php?ItemNum=273082690
50 plus Versand

Außerdem:

CRANKBROTHERS Mallet C Pedale NEU in OVP. Nicht die blauen, sondern dieses braun-grau. Komplett mit Austauschplates mit längeren Zähnen, Shims und längeren Schrauben, Cleats...  540g/Paar. Neuestes Modell mit verbesserten Dichtungen (zwei ineinandergreifende Lippendichtungen!). Extrem einfach und mit normalem Werkzeug zu warten. 
Alles zum Pedal inkl. meinem Erfahrungsbericht hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=61628&highlight=mallet
Dort auch ein Bild in der OVP: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=62214
75 inkl. Versand.


----------



## Blingfisch (9. Januar 2005)

hallo

ich suche eine grüne bremse, egal ob canti oder v-brake!

lasst mal was von euch hören!


----------



## manic (13. Januar 2005)

Verkaufe meine SSP-tauglichen Tommasini Super PRestige in Augenkrebs-Porno-Lackierung. 

Genaueres und Bilde riM Rennrad-Forum im Verkaufe Bereich.


----------



## Pinocchio (16. Januar 2005)

für RETRO SSP für vorne und hinten komplett jetzt nur 80,00 EUR
incl. Porto, bei Interesse bitte p.m.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pj1 (21. Januar 2005)

Hi,
wer kennt einen Lieferanten für die MKS (Japan) - Pedal RX-1 (Keirin) und/oder - Sylvan (old school bahnrad), der nicht in den USA sitzt, sondern evtl in D oder der EU? Sonstige Alternativen bei Neuware? 
cheers
pj


----------



## Carbon (21. Januar 2005)

Ich suche einen Rennrad-Rahmen aus Stahl, wenn möglich mit passender Gabel und SSP-tauglichen Ausfallenden. Hauptsache günstig und passende Grösse(RH 58-60, OR 56-58). Es sollte nicht der allerletzte Schrott sein, aber ein paar Kratzer wären egal, da der Rahmen wahrscheinlich neu lackiert wird  

Bitte PN oder email an [email protected] (mit Foto wenn möglich)


----------



## whoa (21. Januar 2005)

Ich suche ein SSp-Rennrad/Crosser, am liebsten eigentlich ein Slingshot, oder halt was nettes. Und da mir ein SSp-MTB (mein Grove) ausreicht würde ich mein Pace RC200 mit SSp-Dropouts (die normalen sind natürlich auch noch dabei) abgeben, sprich Tausch oder Verkauf.

Kontakt per PM oder Mail.


----------



## Kunibert (22. Januar 2005)

Suche Freilaufritzel, 17 oder 18 Z. Für dünne Kette (8-fach).


----------



## eisenbart (23. Januar 2005)

ich brauchen eine surly 1 * 1 hinterradnabe.


----------



## tums (23. Januar 2005)

hi leut hab auch was zu verkaufen und zwar ein ENIK rennradel sogar ein ssp-bike. Wieso: Also ich fahre net so gern auf der strasse da es immer mehr bescheuerte Autofahrer gibt die nicht auf uns Biker achten. 2. ich bike lieber im Wald. 
RAD:  Ist ein ENIK rennrad baujahr ca.85. davon bestimmt 5-7jahre rumgestanden . Pulverbeschichteter rot metalik rahmen mit ein paar maken aber nen top rad.
Preis: VB 200EURO.
Also wer will.
ABholen und betrachten kann man es in Deckenpfronn kennt keiner denk ich , ist im kreiss Böblingen nähe Stuttgart.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## armin-m (23. Januar 2005)

Die Rahmenhöhe und die verbaute Ausstattung wäre vielleicht noch
gut zu wissen...


----------



## zurkoe (23. Januar 2005)

Zu verkaufen:

Stronglight Kettenblatt 54 Z, nahezu neuwertig, klassischer RR - Lochkreis

auch im Tausch gegen ein SSP - taugliches Kettenblatt (36 oder 38 Z) standard oder noch lieber compact.

Harald


----------



## Coffee (25. Januar 2005)

zu verkaufen:

- satz surly singlespeed disc Naben schwarz, eingespeicht mit Mavic X3.1, 
  schwarze speichen, 

VB: 300,-


bei interesse PMN an mich ;-)


coffee


----------



## nutallabrot (26. Januar 2005)

*suche*:

stahlrahmen mit semi-horizontalen Ausfallenden in 16" oder 17", zB Specialized Rockhopper oder Stumpjumper. Bin aber für alles offen! Zustand ist egal. Gerne auch Rahmenset mit Gabel, Sattelstütze etc.


----------



## andy2 (30. Januar 2005)

king lrs schwarz ssp mit ritzel neuwertig keine 10 strassenkilometer 36 loch eingespeicht in 231er mavic mit dt speichen 400 euro


a
d


----------



## Nameless (30. Januar 2005)

Suche:

*Günstigen* weißen Sattel fürs Rennrad. Keinen Flite oder ähnliches.
Soll auf meine Stadtschlampe.


----------



## !!Alles_klar!! (30. Januar 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen,
suche Bahnrad bzw Fixie Laufradsatz, wenn ihr einen abzugeben habt, *oder* wißt wo ich gute her kriege, schreibt!!! 
Danke


----------



## TortureKing (30. Januar 2005)

!!Alles_klar!! schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo alle zusammen,
> suche Bahnrad bzw Fixie Laufradsatz, wenn ihr einen abzugeben habt, *oder* wißt wo ich gute her kriege, schreibt!!!
> Danke



Miche Bahnnaben - Mavic-Felgen - Neu - 250,- 


----------



## Eisbär (31. Januar 2005)

Suche eine MTB Starrgabel (26") mit 1" Schaft Ahead .
Farbe ist egal, wird eh neu lackiert.

Vielleicht weiß auch jemand eine Bezugsquelle im Handel. Ich hab bis jetzt nichts gefunden.


----------



## steelo (31. Januar 2005)

zu verkaufen:

DDR Bahnrahmen(Stahl):Rh 55, OR 56, für 22,2mm Vorbauschäfte und 120mm Naben. Inkl. Gabel und Steuersatz. 

Der Rahmen ist aus´m Keller von ´nem Radsportverein, sieht noch absolut brauchbar aus, gerade und keine Dellen oder so. Der Lack ist halt schlecht.

Ideal für alle die ´ne günstige Fixie-Basis suchen.

Preis: 35,-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarstenB (4. Februar 2005)

latuernich ohne schalthilfen etc. und neu muss es sein. Stronglight muesste so was haben, aber ich hab noch keinen onlinehaendler gefunden, der eins anbietet. bin auch dankbar fuer tips.

danke und gruss, carsten


----------



## zurkoe (4. Februar 2005)

edit


----------



## Keili (4. Februar 2005)

Der HiBike hat Stronglight haben! Frag doch da einfach mal an ob die auch das besorgen können. Geht normalerweise!

Keili


----------



## Ronja (4. Februar 2005)

TNC hat Stronglight-KB  Ronja


----------



## Keili (4. Februar 2005)

[suche] für meinen Fixiecrosser auf RR Basis eine normale RR Bremse einzeln  und ohne Hebel. Sie sollte nur einem etwas dickeren Reifen auch noch Platz lassen. Hat da einer von euch was?? Alles was silber ist bitte anbieten.

Dankeschööööön
Keili


----------



## Coffee (4. Februar 2005)

meine surly starr mtb gabel fliegt raus ;-) disc und v-break tauglich. bei interesse PM.


coffee


----------



## zurkoe (4. Februar 2005)

Keili schrieb:
			
		

> [suche] für meinen Fixiecrosser auf RR Basis eine normale RR Bremse einzeln  und ohne Hebel. Sie sollte nur einem etwas dickeren Reifen auch noch Platz lassen. Hat da einer von euch was?? Alles was silber ist bitte anbieten.
> 
> Dankeschööööön
> Keili



Hi,

also RR Bremsen hätte ich zwei Modelle. Einmal ne ältere 600er und einmal ne Exage. Gerade die Exage müsste genug Reifenfreiheit (was für ein Ausdruck) bieten.


----------



## mahatma (5. Februar 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> meine surly starr mtb gabel fliegt raus ;-) disc und v-break tauglich. bei interesse PM.
> 
> 
> coffee



Könnteste da mal etwas konkreter werden. So von wg. Schaftlänge und Typ?

gruß mahatma


----------



## Coffee (5. Februar 2005)

@ mahatma,

surly 1x1 disc starrgabel schwarz (auch mit v-break fahrbar da cantisockel) schaftlänge 20 cm. ist die die derzeit "noch" in meinem endorfin drin ist. habe mir aber etwas "leichteres" zugelegt.

Preis: 60 Euros incl. versand






grüße coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keili (5. Februar 2005)

Hui Coffee hat jetzt auch ne Pace!?
Deine Kona fühlt sich übrigens sehr wohl in meinem Brodie!

Keili


----------



## Coffee (5. Februar 2005)

Keili schrieb:
			
		

> Hui Coffee hat jetzt auch ne Pace!?
> Deine Kona fühlt sich übrigens sehr wohl in meinem Brodie!
> 
> Keili




unter dem motto "light my bike" wird die surly zwangsentbaut *gg* die pace RC31 ist bereits geordert udn wird wohl dienstag bei mir eintreffen ;-) mal sehen ob dann das gewicht deutlich unter 9 ist *gg*

freut mich das die kona sich wohl fühlt ;-) hoffe die bremsen auch ;-)

grüße coffee


----------



## mahatma (5. Februar 2005)

@ coffee

Danke für die Info. 
Nein, kein Bedarf.

mahatma


----------



## Carbon (11. Februar 2005)

Nachdem ich meinen 198.. Peugeot jetzt habe sandstrahlen und neu pulverbeschichten lassen, suche ich ein paar günstige Teile für den weiteren Aufbau: einen Schaftvorbau mit möglichst langem Schaft oder positivem Winkel(90-100 mm), einen Rennlenker(44 cm) und einen Klemmbolzen für das Sattelrohr. 
Wer ein ähnliches "Projekt" hat und noch eine Stütze(Kalloy, 27,2/350) braucht, oder einen Schaftvorbau(Cycloman, schwarz, 90 mm, für mein Rad zu kurzer Schaft) kann sich bei mir per PN melden. Ich möchte lediglich das Porto für die Sachen haben.


----------



## Konstantin (12. Februar 2005)

n'amd beisammen...ich will meinen fast unbenutzten zweit-surly 1 x 1 los werden. er ist 20" groß und weiß. mit scheibenaufnahmen. die original-gabel liegt unbenutzt und ungekürzt dabei. ein vierkantinnenlager sowie der steuersatz von t.a. specialites bleiben drin, eine kurbel mit 180 mm gibts bei bedarf gegen aufpreis dazu. weitere infos  per pm.


----------



## Baxx (14. Februar 2005)

Ich bin für einen Stadt-SS auf der Suche nach einem preiswerten (~100) Stahlrahmen. Bedingungen: Grösse um die 18", Cantisockel, ungefederte Geometrie, Schaltauge (Kettenspanner bereits vorhanden  ), nicht allzu schwer.

Bitte melden falls jemand was für mich hat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.T (14. Februar 2005)

Also ich such eine günstige SS Hinterradnabe mit Freilauf 36 Loch, am besten in schwarz! 
Wäre schön wenn jemand was hätte- bin im Moment durch neuaufbau etwas abgebrannt!
Greez!
T:


----------



## ChBo (15. Februar 2005)

Die da ist in erster Linie sensationell billig und nicht schwarz.

http://www.bmx-onlineshop.de/d_35014_Quando_Singlespeed_Nabe___rear843.htm

Weiteres kann ich dazu nicht sagen.

Gruss


----------



## pj1 (17. Februar 2005)

suche klassische clb rr-bremse. eine genügt.


----------



## Greasy Pete (18. Februar 2005)

Verkaufe Kona Explosiv Singlespeed Komplettrad. Rahmengrösse 18".

Bei Interesse bitte private Nachricht an mich.

Bilder in meinem Fotoalbum
(PS: Der Vorbau ist schwarz!)

Gruß Peter


----------



## Schrau-Bär (22. Februar 2005)

Moin Kinners !

Suche eine mechanische Avid für vorn und hinten. Wenn jemand sowas zu veräussern hat bitte eine PM oder mail an : [email protected] !
Ihr würdet einen einfachen Singlespeeder sehr glücklich machen !


----------



## poolagent (3. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen! 
Hab eine wenig gebrauchte DMR Singlespeed HR-Nabe zu verkaufen.
32 Loch, schwarz, mit Disc-Adapter und Lockring.
Eventuell auch als ganzes Laufrad, dann mit DT black 1,8/2,0 und X223 disc. Preis VHB.

Vieleicht hat ja auch jemand eine mit 36L rumliegen, die er tauschen will.
Könnte dann endlich die Araya RM 17 Felgen einspeichen.
Die liegen schon seit 12 Jahren unbenutzt in meinem Keller.

Oder will die jemand haben?


----------



## tingeltangeltill (5. März 2005)

suche Crossbremshebel für vorne (also links)

vielleicht hat ja jmd noch sowas übrig...wäre für mein fixie!
angebote bitte via email oder pm

/till


----------



## mimemo (10. März 2005)

hallo
habe noch 4 kettenblätter aus 7075-t6 aluminium. 
zähnezahl 38
5-arm compakt lochkreis also 94mm
ohne steighilfen
farbe alu natur könnte auf wunsch harteloxiert und danach farblich eloxiert werden. nach harteloxal geht nur noch schwarz ansonsten fast jede farbe möglich!!

bei interesse pn!!

gruß


----------



## raymund (14. März 2005)

Kann das jemand gebrauchen?
Bohrungsdurchmesser ca. 11mm.

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## Baxx (14. März 2005)

Ich suche immer noch eine Sattelstütze in 26,2 und mind. 350 Länge in schwarz. Bitte melden falls jemand was passendes hat!




			
				mimemo schrieb:
			
		

> habe noch 4 kettenblätter aus 7075-t6 aluminium.
> zähnezahl 38
> 5-arm compakt lochkreis also 94mm
> ohne steighilfen



Schade, da hätte doch glatt eins genommen, wenn ich nich grad eins bestellt hätte  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manic (14. März 2005)

Da ich anderweitig nen SSP-Rahmen gefunden habe, verkaufe ich meine nagelneuen *White Industries ENO Excentric* Nabe plus die passsende *White Racer-X VR-Nabe*. Einbaubreite 135/100mm und 36 Loch. 

Ein paar passende Felgen in silber habe ich auch noch mitzuliefern (Rigida XC420 ebenfalls in nagelneu).

Preis per PM.


----------



## tingeltangeltill (17. März 2005)

suche silbernen Lenker, schmal ohne kabelführung, 26 mm Klemmung 
und eine der alten Bremse, die man noch mit einer richtigen Mutter kontert

alles für low


----------



## pueftel (24. März 2005)

Hallo,

ich verkaufe meinen Singlespeeder!

Rahmen: Colmbus Rohrsatz, ca. 1900gr.(ohne Farbe), wurde im Winter 2003  
             bei meinem Händler(www.hahner-zweirad.de) gebaut/geschweißt. 
             OR m/m: 530mm, SR m/m: 460mm, Kettenstreben m/m: 430mm
             - alle Anlötsockel für einen evtl. Schaltereinsatz sind vorhanden!

Kurbel  : Cook Bros. Racing

Blatt    : TA Spezialites

Lager   : Stronglight 

Steuersatz: Cane Creek C1

Vorbau : Ringle clamp on

Lenker  : Awnser Hyper lite

Griffe    : Grab on

Bremsgriffe:  Avid SD 7

Bremse  : Avid SD7

Gabel    : Rock Shox Mag 21(mit Pumpe und Bediehnungsanleitung)

Nabe VR : Shimano XT Paralax Mod. HB-M737

Nabe HR : Shimano XT Mod. FM-M732

Felge VR : Campa STHENO

Felge HR : Campa ATEK

Speichen : DT

Felgenband : Schwalbe

Schläuche : Schwalbe

Reifen : Michelin Wild Gripper 1.95

Sattelstütze : Thomson Elite, silber

Sattel: Flite carbon

Schaltwerk/Spanner : Suntour SUPERBE

Kette : Sram PC48

Kettenstrebenschutz : Lizard Skins


Das Rad wurde nur bei schönem Wetter ca. 600Km gefahren. Es wurde bis auf die Kurbel(natürlich auch in einem guten Zustand) aus Neuteilen aufgebaut und befindet sich in einem super Zustand(ein kleiner Lackschaden an einer Sitzstrebe, hervorgerufen durch unser Garagentor!).  Verkaufen würde ich es gerne komplett. Angebot für Teile nehme ich aber auch gerne entgegen. 
Kosten soll das Rad 800 VB
 Fragen werden gerne beantwortet, am besten per PN, wer fragt, bekommt auch meine Telefonnummer.

Bilder gibt es natürlich auf Wunsch noch mehr!


Frank


----------



## immerletzter (27. März 2005)

poolagent schrieb:
			
		

> Hab eine wenig gebrauchte DMR Singlespeed HR-Nabe zu verkaufen. 32 Loch, schwarz, mit Disc-Adapter und Lockring.



Für 40 nehme ich sie.


----------



## armin-m (29. März 2005)

So, nochmal hierhin wo der Beitrag tatsächlich hingehört!
Wobei warscheinlich eh keiner eine hat...

Suche eine White Industries ENO Nabe für mein Fixieprojekt.

130 mm Achslänge (gibts auch 126 mm?)
32 Loch

ENO oder ENO Ecc egal

Gerne auch als komplettes Laufrad mit 28" Felge

Evtl. würde ich auch eine andere Nabe/Komplettrad nehmen
die man auf der einen Seite mit Freilauf und auf der anderen Seite
starr fahren kann - aber auf die Achslänge achten vorm
anbieten...


----------



## Stevie21 (7. April 2005)

Ich hab' noch einen neuen 'FSA Afterburner Kurbelsatz' übrig, und zwar in matt-schwarz. Es handelt sich um die ISIS-Version und die Kurbel war noch nie verbaut. Bei Interesse bitte PN an mich!


stevie


----------



## Hickerklicker (7. April 2005)

Wegen Mangel and Zeit und Platz habe ich ebenfalls ein paar Sachen anzubieten. Zwar tut mein Knie nicht mehr so weh, aber ich brauche Platz für die neuen Dinge die da kommen mögen. Meine Freundin macht mir kräftig Druck 1-2 meiner 5 Räder rauszuschiessen. SOnst passt das Bügelbrett nicht mehr ins Zimmer.
Bilder sind entweder schon bei mir im Forum oder kommen noch hin.

Rahmen Pace RC200 F7 mit normalen und horizontalen Ausfallenden (Für Sisp), 20", rot, guter Zustand (aber ein paar Spuren hat er schon), inkl. Hope Pro Hinterradbremse, 600 Euro
Gabel Pace RC 31 Carbon, 440er Modell (2004), weniger als 200km, mit neuen Cantisockeln 200 Euro
Lenker Easton EA 70 Lowriser, ungefahren, nur ein paar Mal montiert 40.-
Radsatz American Classic, 2005, HR ungefahren, VR keine 100km, unter 1400gr, 200 Euro
Radsatz Hope XC, neu eigenspeicht auf DT 4.1, alles schwarz, Ti-Freilauf, VR ISO2000, HR Hope 5Loch, 250 Euro
Bremsensatz Vuelta Magnesium, Ninos Bremse, die leichteste von allen, Ein Satz tiptop, ein Satz funkt nicht richtig, inkl. neuer Beläge von Swisstsop 70 Euro
Sattelstütze Ringle Moby Postsilber 29.4, 30 Euro
BMX Freilauf 16Z, 10 Euro
Hope Mono Mini 160er VR, inkl. Goodridge Kabel, wie neu, 110 Euro

Das ganze gibt es auch als ganzes Rad mit zig Optionen, dann mit Middleburn Kurbel, Singelstar 18 oder 16er neu, SLT Kette und diversen Teilen für alle zusammen (inkl. der 2 Radsätze oben), der Bremsen (Disc und Canti), Sattel, und was ich noch so finde, für schlappe 1500 Euro.

Mein zweiter noch nicht Singlespeeder kommt auch noch. Das ist ein Merlin RSR Titan (58 Sitzrohr), welches noch ein Rennrad ist, aber bald ein Speedy Speeder wird, mit Paul Thumbies, vorne Twinspeed neu 50/36, hinten 18er Singelstar, tune Räder auf Ceramic Felge, Heylight Stütze, Syntace Lenker (gerade und Rennrad) plus diverser Dura Ace Teile für 1400 Euro (auch als Rennrad mit 8fach Dura Ace für 1200 Euro). Wenn ihn keiner will, wird er in einer neu Glaskugelgestrahlt und als Speeder weiterverwendet.
Auch hier alles in Teilen:
Merlin RSR Rahmen 500 Euro, Kuoata Carbon Gabel 1" wie neu 150 Euro, tune Radsatz 28er, gold, Mavic Ceramic 200 Euro, Dura Ace Kurbel 70 Euro, Dura Ace Schalthebel/Brems 8fach 80 Euro, Dura Ace Bremsen beide 80 Euro, Dura Ace Umwerfer 39.4 20 Euro. Das sind mal schnell Preise aus dem Kopf, keine Gewähr.

Alles in verhandelbar.

Ich suche:
Spooky Crossbremsen (oder taugen die Empella doch mehr?)
Tune Naben möglichst leichte, 32L, hinten 135, vorne 100 oder Räder 28" Cermic Felge, tune Naben
Dura Ace Schaltwerk 10fach evtl auch 9fach. Dura Ace Brems-Schalthebel 9fach/2-fach).


----------



## manic (7. April 2005)

Da ich das Hinterrad nicht mehr brauche, verkaufe ich hier mein Surly 1x1 Hinterrad mit 16er? Freilaufritzel. 135mm Einbaubreite, prima Zustand mit Mavic 517 in schwarz und gedrehten Speichen. Lager etc. ebenso top.


----------



## immerletzter (7. April 2005)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich das Hinterrad nicht mehr brauche, verkaufe ich hier mein Surly 1x1 Hinterrad mit 16er? Freilaufritzel. 135mm Einbaubreite, prima Zustand mit Mavic 517 in schwarz und gedrehten Speichen. Lager etc. ebenso top.



für ... ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manic (8. April 2005)

Gnazu vergessen: Preis 100 inkl. Versand und dem Freilaufritzel

Hab Dir aber ne PM geschrieben.


----------



## BommelMaster (8. April 2005)

verkaufe ACS ritzel 16 T sehr günstig, guter Zustand, wenig gefahren, spuren vom abziehen, technisch einwandfrei und noch nicht geöffnet, also originalzustand

Hr Nabe mit vollachse, 36 loch, aufnahme für ein freilaufritzel ala acs, hersteller unbekannt, sieht shimano sehr ähnlich, lager konusgelagert, laufen im betrieb gut und man merkt nix, merkliches hackeln in der hand, muss man evtl mal richtig reinigen gut fetten und ordentlich zusammenbauen, auch sehr günstig

beides würd ich für 25 euro incl versand hergeben, bei bedarf einfach pm


----------



## KLEIN-RASCAL (9. April 2005)

HI!

Verkaufe einen Satz 26" Slick - Reifen : IRC Smoothie 26 x 1.25

Sind pfeilschnell. Zustand sehr gut, da nur kurz gefahren.

Inkl. Schläuchen für 24 inkl. Porto.

Grüße,

KLEIN-RASCAL


----------



## Altitude (13. April 2005)

Hab ich noch "über":

Spot Chainguard, 5-arm, compakt in schwarz für 32er KB mit zwei kleinen Kratzern sonst neuwertig

Spott Kettenblatt, silber, 5-arm compakt, 32 Z, neuwertig


im Set für 50 Öcken plus Versand


----------



## BikestationBS (14. April 2005)

Hi
Hätte jemand intereresse an folgendem Singlespeeder?

Stevens M6 Rahmen
Manitou Mars super 02
Xt Kurbel
Xt kette
Richtey Vr nabe onyx Hinterradnabe
Slr Sattel
Heylight carbon Sattelstütze
Julie Bremsen ..Polierte Sättel
Syntace Vorbau
viel mehr si a net dran

AMcht man angebote wenns einen interessiert mein bike
Fotos müssten in eminer gallery sein
Mfg
Manni
Ach ja um die 9kg wiegts


----------



## T.V. (19. April 2005)

Hi,

habe auch ein paar Teile zu bieten:

- 26´er Stahlgabel, Cantilsockel, 1.1/8
- Cruiser VR, 26´er, Alexfelge (schwarz, abgedrehte Bremsflanken), silberne Speichen, 36 Loch Nabe
- Cruiserlenker Classic, 22.2mm, chrom


Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olli (25. April 2005)

Verkaufe wegen Lustlosigkeit zwei Restaurierungsobjekte:

Centurion Lhasa Katmandu Rahmen und Gabel, RH ca. 19 Zoll, horizontale Ausfallenden für SSP geeignet. Braucht neuen Lack.






Winora Rahmen ohne Zubehör (ohne Gabel, etc...), RH 55, ebenfalls horizontale Ausfallenden. Braucht auch neuen Lack.






Zusammen 50.- (Selbstkostenpreis) plus Paketporto 14.-
Der centurion ist echt klasse, der Winora ist halt eine alte Stahlgurke, ich habe momentan einfach keine Zeit, weil die Gartensaison begonnen hat  und gebe die Dinger daher gleich wieder her. 

Verkauf am liebsten zusammen. 
Falls jemand einen Rahmen will: Preis je 49,99.


----------



## PHR3AK (25. April 2005)

ich suche:
-fixi hr nabe, ob 32; 36 oder >135mm ist egal - möglist günstig (für sklave)
-menschen in berlin der ausfallenden umlötet
thx


----------



## realbiker (27. April 2005)

[Suche] Karate Monkey Rahmen in 20"


----------



## TortureKing (27. April 2005)

[EDIT] hat sich durch deinen Doppelpost schon beantwortet.


----------



## HoHo (27. April 2005)

[V] ENO / XTR / PBC / WTB / Chris King

Habe folgende Teile zu verkaufen.

XTR 900 Kurbel 175er Länge so gut wie neu, ohne Kettenblätter. Preis 110,- EUR






PBC Kurbel (die auf dem Newsboy drauf war) mit nem 36 Spot Kettenblatt Zustand neuwertig. Preis 125,- EUR






Eine WTB Canti Bremse neuwertig 30,- EUR

Die Germans Starr Gabel auf dem Bild ist auch zu verkaufen 55,- EUR






Eine Chris King Nabe vorne 32 Loch silber original verpackt 125,- EUR

nur die vordere Nabe





Ein Laufrad ENO Nabe Mavic 717 Felge silberne Speichen 18er White Ritzel neuwertig 200,- EUR






Crank brothers S neu Preis 75,- EUR






Syncros 1 1/8 Steuersatz gebraucht 25,- EUR







Alle Preise incl. Versand in Deutschland.


Grüße HoHo


----------



## HoHo (27. April 2005)

Die Crank Brothers sind reserviert.

HoHo


----------



## Kokopelli (28. April 2005)

Hallo Eric,

1 x 'Singlespeed - One is all you need' in 1 1/8" schwarz.

Welche gibt's denn sonst noch?

Danke!

Gruß Koko


----------



## Schluppy (28. April 2005)

Hi bau mir grad n singlespeeder zusammen un benötige noch folgende Teile:

lenker vorbau einheit
9 to 1 singlespeed kit
kettenspanner

vielen dank schonma
gruß simon


----------



## kingmoe (28. April 2005)

Schluppy schrieb:
			
		

> Hi bau mir grad n singlespeeder zusammen un benötige noch folgende Teile:
> 
> lenker vorbau einheit
> 9 to 1 singlespeed kit
> ...



Ich habe noch eine neue schwarze LVE. Müsste 25,4mm für 1 1/8 Standard-Gabeln sein, also für Gewindesteuersatz. Bei Interesse bitte eine Mail, dann gibt´s Fotos.


----------



## TortureKing (29. April 2005)

Ich verkaufe meinen Principia Crosser am Stück oder in Einzelteilen (ohne Sattelstütze und Sattel)
Das Rad ist neuwertig, ich bin lediglich ca. 10-20 km damit Testgefahren.
Kettenspanner braucht man keinen da die Kettenstrebenlänge perfekt passt (auch mit Kettenlängung, da ich ne neue Kette zum Test sehr stramm eingebaut hatte und eine bereits gelängte auch auf Spannung brachte)

Wenn einer das Bike oder Teile haben will, Gebote bitte per PN oder Mail.

















zuviel Feuer will aber gebremst werden .....























Stückliste:

Rahmen:.............Principia UCB (RH 58)
Steuersatz:.........Ritchey Skuzzy Pro
Gabel:................Surly 1x1
Lenker:..............Salsa BELL LAP CROSS LENKER
Vorbau:..............Salsa	
Bremsen:............Avid-Road-Disc
Bremsgriffe:........Campa Record 
Bremsgriffe:........Salsa CYCLOCROSS LEVERS
Züge:................Nokon
Kurbel:..............Shimano Deore LX 2005
Innenlager:........Shimano Deore LX 2005
Kette:...............Wippermann
Ritzel:...............Mipmips Singlestar 16T oder 18T
Kettenspanner:..nn
Chain Cage:........nn
Sattelstütze:...... wird nicht verkauft
Sattel:...............wird nicht verkauft
Sattelklemme:....Salsa
Felgen:.............Salsa GORDO CROSS FELGE 700c
Nabe HR:..........Shimano Deore 
Nabe VR:..........Shimano Deore 
Reifen:.............42ér Ritchey
Schnellspanner:..Salsa Flip Offs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## realbiker (29. April 2005)

Wieviel willst du denn für den Laufradsatz ohne Reifen haben?


----------



## TortureKing (30. April 2005)

Schnellspanner, Lenker, Bremshebel und Nokonteilchen sind weg ..... Preis für LR kommt per PN


----------



## olli (2. Mai 2005)

Voodoo Wanga Rahmenset 19 Zoll plus Kinesis Maxlight plus Cane Creek Steuersatz plus Titec Vorbau, alles neu, 599.-


----------



## mete (3. Mai 2005)

Heute hat es meine AMP zerlegt, beide Aufnahmen für die Cantisockel abgerissen  . Kann es sein, dass man die lieber nicht ohne Brake- Booster hätte fahren sollen, war sogar die Stahl- Version? Naja, wie dem auch sei, jetzt suche ich Ersatz, entweder starr (aber nur in switchblade- Form ala Tange, Pace etc.) oder gefedert mit ähnlichem Federweg bis max. 50- 80mm. Und es muss ein Gegenhalter für Cantis vorhanden sein, technischer Zustand sollte gut sein, optisch egal, da sie eh lackiert wird, ist bei dem schönen Wetter auch relativ dringend , Danke!

edit: Schaft sollte 1 1/8" Ahead mit mindestens 190mm Länge sein


----------



## whoa (4. Mai 2005)

Suche...

Spot Chainringguard 110mm LK 36t schwarz
Chainsaw (Pulcro) Innenlager


----------



## Steppenwind (4. Mai 2005)

Was haltet Ihr davon  





verkaufe ich gerade bei ebay - weil mir der Rahmen leider n Tick zu kurz ist.
Ist alles nur ca. 200 km gefahren, bis auf die Kurbel, Kettenblatt ist aber auch neu.

ebay: il.pompino


----------



## konrad (7. Mai 2005)

verkaufe: DMR revolver SS nabe.36loch.
komplett neu!!!






-->bei interesse PN!


----------



## Carbon (7. Mai 2005)

Ich suche für mein Peugeot von 1985 Bremsen mit Schenkeln, die länger sind als bei den aktuellen Bremsen. Ich hoffe, es gibt sowas. Es fehlt einfach ein gutes Stück. Wenn die passenden Bremshebel dabei sind, wäre das auch ganz gut.


----------



## TortureKing (9. Mai 2005)

Nachdem ich hier etliches an Teilen rumfliegen habe, wofür ich im Moment keine Verwendung habe, fange ich mal an hier einiges einzustellen ..... Wenn ihr was haben wollt oder sonstige Fragen habt .... bitte per PN oder [email protected] ..... damit der Thread nicht zu unübersichtlich wird.

*
Alle Preise incl. versichertem Versand !*

*1x Nitto Moustache NEU 69,00 *
Eine der klassischten Lenkerformen in Neuauflage.
Klemmung 26,0 mm

*1x Nitto Moustache gebraucht  59,00 *
Klemmung 25,4 mm

*1x White ENO exzenter 32 Loch  NEU 115,00 *

*1x White Racer X 32 Loch Vorderradnabe NEU 75,00 *

*1x Surly Disknabe vorne und hinten NEU *
HR 70,00 
VR 65,00 
Satz 130,00 


*1 Satz Shimano Dura Ace Lenkerendschalthebel *
(lange rumgezogen aber noch nie verbaut also NEU ) 90,00 

*
1x Gusset Plattform Pedal NEU in schwarz 25,- *

*
1x Gusset Plattform Pedal (einmal gefahren - wie neu) in schwarz 20,- *


*
1x Thomson Elite Sattelstütze NEU 85,00 *
silber 27,2*410

*1x Surly 1x1 white 18" Komplettrad *
max 100 km gefahren also so gut wie NEU gegen Gebot






Stückliste:
Rahmen:.............Surly 1x1 18"
Steuersatz:.........Ritchey Scuzzy Logic
Gabel:................Surly 1x1
Lenker:..............Salsa Pro Moto 5°
Vorbau:..............Salsa 
Bremsen:............Formula Oro
Kurbel:..............Ritchey Pro
Innenlager:........Ritchey Pro
Kettenblat:........Salsa 
Kette:...............Wippermann
Ritzel:...............ACS
Sattelstütze:......Salsa
Sattel:............... SDG Bel Air
Sattelklemme:....Salsa
Felgen:.............Salsa Delgado
Naben :............Surly 1x1
Reifen:.............Ritchey 2,1
Schnellspanner:..Salsa Flip Offs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erik deluxe (9. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
ich suche eine nicht zu teure HR Nabe!
Angebote bitte an [email protected]


----------



## doppelp (9. Mai 2005)

nickn schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, ich biete einen Surly-Rahmen mit Gabel und passendem Hinterrad.
> Farbe ist schwarz und Größe 20".Evtl. auch als Komplettrad!


wass kostet denn das surly? würde dann auch einen kasten reisssdorf mitbestellen..
grüße aus dem nassen hamburg
pp


----------



## m(A)ui (9. Mai 2005)

Carbon schrieb:
			
		

> Ich suche für mein Peugeot von 1985 Bremsen mit Schenkeln, die länger sind als bei den aktuellen Bremsen. Ich hoffe, es gibt sowas. Es fehlt einfach ein gutes Stück. Wenn die passenden Bremshebel dabei sind, wäre das auch ganz gut.


such mal in meinem photoalbum nach der weinmann-bremse. die hatte ich auch mal an meinem peugeot hinten dran, weil ich ne lange bremse brauchte. mittlerweile habe ich aber mafac-bremsen dran und ein päärchen weinmann übrig.
wenn sie dir gefallen, kann ichg mal die bremsschenkellänge ausmessen.

gruß
m(A)ui

edit: Bild:


----------



## smog (9. Mai 2005)

SUCHE: 

kb 135mm lk,  42-46 z.


smog


----------



## poolagent (10. Mai 2005)

Hi Ihr da draußen!

Würde gerne einen Laufradsatz loswerden...
DMR SS disc 32L schwarz
DT Speichen 1,8/2,0 silber
Mach 2.3 Felgen schwarz 480 gr

Ist ca. 100 km gelaufen, also neuwertig!

Info unter [email protected]


----------



## olli (12. Mai 2005)

Da keiner den Voodoo wollte, fahre ich den in Zukunft selbst. Daher ist jetzt also mein "alter" Azonic Singlespeed Rahmen in 16,5 Zoll (bis ca. 175 cm KG) zu haben:

http://eingangrad.de/wbb/thread.php?threadid=1298

Nur 99.- plus Versand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doppelp (13. Mai 2005)

Carbon schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem ich meinen 198.. Peugeot jetzt habe sandstrahlen und neu pulverbeschichten lassen, suche ich ein paar günstige Teile für den weiteren Aufbau: einen Schaftvorbau mit möglichst langem Schaft oder positivem Winkel(90-100 mm), einen Rennlenker(44 cm) und einen Klemmbolzen für das Sattelrohr.
> Wer ein ähnliches "Projekt" hat und noch eine Stütze(Kalloy, 27,2/350) braucht, oder einen Schaftvorbau(Cycloman, schwarz, 90 mm, für mein Rad zu kurzer Schaft) kann sich bei mir per PN melden. Ich möchte lediglich das Porto für die Sachen haben.


deinen 198.peugeot? alle zum ssp umgebaut? vielleicht willst du ja einen loswerden?...sag bescheid!
bescheid.


----------



## Keili (13. Mai 2005)

doppelp schrieb:
			
		

> deinen 198.peugeot? alle zum ssp umgebaut? vielleicht willst du ja einen loswerden?...sag bescheid!
> bescheid.



Nenene du. Der Rahmen ist von 1980-1989. Genaues weiss er nicht.

Keili


----------



## Carbon (14. Mai 2005)

Doch weiss ich. Der Rahmen ist ein Peugeot PH-10 von 84/85. Ist aber nix tolles, sondern einer von diesen mit Carbolite 103 Rohrsatz. Original ist der Rahmen in weiss-perlmutt und das war mir zu hässlich.


----------



## felixthewolf (15. Mai 2005)

hi

ich habe noch ein spot kettenblatt für XTR (o.ä. wie Profile, FSA, Truvativ) Spideraufnahmen übrig

das teil wird direkt als spider auf die kurbel geschraubt.
das spart gewicht

das ding hat 35zähne und ist nagelneu






UVP 110 $

gegen gebot 

gruss, felix


----------



## Martin M (15. Mai 2005)

SUCHE

olle xt- oder xtr-Kassetten, mit abgenudelten Ritzeln.
Will mir aus dem Spider einen Einzelritzel-Halter bauen.

Preis muss dann hart verhandelt werden.

Guckt mal in eure Schrottkisten!


----------



## koni677hippie (15. Mai 2005)

Suche:

einen schwarzen RR-Schaftvorbau(also für 1" Gewindegabeln), für Bügelklemmung 25,8mm, ab 9cm Länge(gern auch länger)

Angebote an [email protected] oder PN


----------



## Steinhummer (17. Mai 2005)

Suche: Singlestar mit 18 Zähnen. Biete im Tausch 16er Singlestar.

Alternativ suche ich ein 34er KB für Standard-Lochkreis.

St.


----------



## Thomas R. (31. Mai 2005)

Suche:

- White ENO mit 36 Löchern
- Kettenspanner wg. vertikalem Ausfaller

Ich bitte um Angebote!

Ciao Thomas


----------



## realbiker (31. Mai 2005)

Ich verkaufe folgende Gabel:

*Marzocchi Max Comp 29" auch für 28" verwendbar !* 

Dämpfung: Dual Hydraulic Compression & Rebound Cartridge Damping
Einstellungsmöglichkeiten: Luftdruck
Federung: Coil
Federweg: 75 mm
Farbe: Blau
Schaftlänge: ~ 182 mm (ein neuer Schaft kann aber von vielen Händlern eingepresst werden)

Sehr steife Gabel die kann man mit Scheibenbremsen und Felgenbremsen verwenden. Der Neupreis hat ca. 350  betragen und die Gabel wurde nur zirka 500 km gefahren. Als Verhandlungsbasis für den Verkaufspreis hab ich mir 150  gedacht. Orginalbilder kann ich gerne machen!


----------



## PHR3AK (31. Mai 2005)

suche:
-eno exentric
-disc nabe
-rr bremsen
beides zustand fast egel auch gerne als 26 oder 28" rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kilowahn (2. Juni 2005)

hallo,

ein freund von mir hat noch eine syncros starrgabel (hiessen die switchblade?)
sucht einer sowas? und was kann man dafür nehmen? ich denk mal das teil ist
ziemlich kultig 

freu mich über antworten


----------



## olli (4. Juni 2005)

V: 105/MavicMA2 LRS 7-fach, gut, mit 1 Ritchey Reifen, 28er RR LRS, 50.- plus Versand

Rahmen Faggin, 56 cm, RR Rahmen, 20.- plus 10.- Versand (nur Rahmen)


----------



## ottokarina (6. Juni 2005)

heißt rahmen nur rahmen oder rahmen mit gabel
wie gut ist er noch erhalten: schon irgendwas kaputt und wie alt ist der?
ist das eine normale einbaubreite hinten? will nur ein normales rr aufbauen

mach mal ein angebot rahmen + lrs (inkl. porto)
tschüß clemens


----------



## ottokarina (6. Juni 2005)

@ olli
heißt rahmen nur rahmen oder rahmen mit gabel
wie gut ist er noch erhalten: schon irgendwas kaputt und wie alt ist der?
ist das eine normale einbaubreite hinten? will nur ein normales rr aufbauen

fehlen da am unterrohr eigentlich die löcher für den zugegenhalter?
mach mal ein angebot rahmen + lrs (inkl. porto)
tschüß clemens


----------



## tingeltangeltill (7. Juni 2005)

schei**e, warum kann der nicht 59 sein *gg*


----------



## jd_odin (7. Juni 2005)

Verkaufe Singlestar mit 18 Zähnchen   . Das gute Stück ist nagelneu und war noch nie verbaut. Jemand Interesse??
Gruß
Jörg


----------



## kingmoe (7. Juni 2005)

Ich suche für meinen Stadtflitzer einen SYNCROS CATTLEPROD, 22,2mm (also für 1" Gewindegabel). Länge 140-160mm, Steigung 0-5 Grad, evtl. gehen auch noch 10 Grad. Und das Teil muss (!) Silber sein. Aufkleber sind mir wurscht, optischer Zustand sollte halbwegs OK sein, natürlich ohne "technische" Beschädigungen.

Außerdem suche ich klassische, silberne Käfigpedale, gerne auch mit Körbchen/Riemen, ist aber nicht so dringend.

Ich würde am liebsten gegen eine anderen Vorbau tauschen (Syncros, Control Tech..., einfach mal anfragen). Habe auch noch eine schwarze 25,4mm LVE für 1 1/8" Gewindegabeln (siehe meine Fotos/Galerie).
 

Das Foto zeigt den aktuell verbauten, aber schwarz geht an dem Bike gar nicht


----------



## olli (7. Juni 2005)

ottokarina schrieb:
			
		

> heißt rahmen nur rahmen oder rahmen mit gabel
> wie gut ist er noch erhalten: schon irgendwas kaputt und wie alt ist der?
> ist das eine normale einbaubreite hinten? will nur ein normales rr aufbauen
> 
> ...



Der Faggin ist verkauft, die Laufräder sind noch zu haben. mfg olli


----------



## ottokarina (7. Juni 2005)

hats du oder noch jemand anders einen ähnlichen rahmen übrig
ja und nen lrs brauch ich ohne rahmen einfach noch nicht

ansonsten suche ich noch einen kettenspanner und ein 16er ritzel

tschüß clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (7. Juni 2005)

olli schrieb:
			
		

> Der Faggin ist verkauft



und genau das werd ich dir nie verzeihen


----------



## Don Basso (8. Juni 2005)

tt² schrieb:
			
		

> schei**e, warum kann der nicht 59 sein *gg*



Du suchst einen Stahlrahmen? Guck mal hier: http://www.eingangrad.de/wbb/thread.php?threadid=1469 vielleicht gefällt Dir einer von den beiden?

der Don


----------



## berghasi (11. Juni 2005)

olli? sind die laufräder noch zu haben?

[nixcheck modus/on]
also beide laufräder? vorne+hinten? beide 28?
hinten ne kassettenabe 7 fach? also mit spacern auffülln?
wär gut fürn anfang glaub.... einbaubreite?
kann man des auch fixen? kenn mich no net so aus   
[nixcheck modus/off]

thx


----------



## olli (11. Juni 2005)

berghasi schrieb:
			
		

> olli? sind die laufräder noch zu haben?
> 
> [nixcheck modus/on]
> also beide laufräder? vorne+hinten? beide 28?
> ...


JA, sind zu haben. 126 Einbaubreite, ist bei 130er Stahlrahmen aber auch kein Problem, man kann dei 126 auf 128 aufspacern und den Rahmen um 2mm zusammendrücken...

7-fach Kassettennabe geht mit Kassettenspacern und einem alten UG Ritzel (bitte kein HG verwenden). Alte Kassettennaben gibt es beim Händler, ein UG Ritzel umsonst bei mir (ungefähr benötigte Größe müsste ich wissen).

Auf Wunsch auch mit einem Satz HorstRings und einem 18er DX Ritzel für 20.- Aufpreis. Braucht man aber nicht unbedingt!!!

Schnellspanner simd Deore Stahl, nicht schön aber gut klemmend für SSP.


----------



## berghasi (11. Juni 2005)

olli, dein posteingang is voll


----------



## Carbon (13. Juni 2005)

Wer hat Lust mein SSP-Projekt zu vollenden? Da ich aus Zeitmangel einfach nicht dazu komme, möchte ich meinen unvollendeten Singlespeeder verkaufen.
Folgende Teile sind dabei:
- Peugeot Stahlrahmen und Gabel aus "Carbolite 103"-Rohrsatz, neu pulverbeschichtet in Farbe "Elfenbein", RH 57, OR 57, Sockel für Schalthebel und Schaltauge wurden entfernt, Innenlagermaß BSA
- Peugeot Steuersatz
- Peugeot Sattelstütze(Stronglight)
- Sattel Selle Royal "Freccia"
- Vorbau Shimano 600
- Lenker 3t "Moscow" Zeitfahrlenker
- Flaschenhalter Elite Ciussi Inox
- neuwertiger LRS Ultegra 10fach, DT Revolution Speichen(32), Sun Mistral Felgen hardanodisiert, Vittoria Schläuche, Reifen Conti Grand Prix 23 mm

Das Rad steht in Bielefeld/NRW und sollte selbst abgeholt werden. Angebote per PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerolf (13. Juni 2005)

Carbon schrieb:
			
		

> Sun Mistral Felgen hardanodisiert



Kannst du mir sagen wo du die her hast und was du gezahlt hast?

Danke

Gerolf


----------



## Carbon (13. Juni 2005)

Die habe ich von jemandem aus dem Tour-Forum. Er hatte einen kleinen Vorrat und ich habe sie sehr günstig bekommen. Inzwischen ist sein Vorrat jedoch  leider aufgebraucht....


----------



## Bontrager-Race (15. Juni 2005)

Verkaufe:

- 16 Z. Eno Ritzel
- 130mm / 0° Syncros Vorbau
- Chris King HR- Achs- SS- Umbau- Set

Siehe Link!

http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/ViewCat.php?s_user_id=Bontrager-Race

M. f. G.

BR


----------



## hügelflitzer (17. Juni 2005)

Tach auch zusammen, 

ich hätte da einen astreinen Satz *Shimano DX Naben * anzubieten. 
Die Naben sind ca. 1 Jahr alt und erst vor kurzem gereinigt und neu gefettet worden. Kein Spiel und seidenweicher Lauf - Alles spitze also... 

Technische Daten: 
Vorderrad + Hinterradnabe 
36 Loch 
Einbaubreite 100 (VR) und 135mm (HR) 
Umbau auf 120mm BMX ist problemlos möglich. Es wird einfach eine Distanzhülse von der Achse entfernt.

Bei Interesse schreibt mir bitte einfach eine private Mitteilung. 

Grüße 

Dirk


----------



## BommelMaster (19. Juni 2005)

verkaufe einen rahmen der euch singlespeeder auch interessieren könnte, obwohl er keine horizontalen ausfallenden hat

Cove Handjob xc in 15,5", 57er oberrohr horizontal

der rahmen alleine 250 euro, in recht gutem Zustand, VHB natürlich

mit dazu hätte ich eine manitou mars elite in weiß disc only, eine lange syncros sattelstütze in 425mm und schwarz

bees steuersatz und xt innenlager wer will

alles zusammen würde ich 350 euro haben wollen(dann ist auch ein schwarzer flite dabei)

bilder im fotoalbum, bei interesse bitte NUR pm


----------



## spezi light (2. Juli 2005)

Hi Leute,
ich suche einen alten Rahmen mit verstellbaren Ausfallenden, damit die Kette gespannt werden kann. Rahmenhöhe sollte 60 cm sein. 
Sacht mal an was ihr so habt...
und am besten natürlich für lau  
MfG Alex
Angebote bitte per PM oder hier


----------



## armin-m (6. Juli 2005)

Leider ist das Rad nix für mich - hab jetzt zwei Touren damit gemacht und es taugt mir nicht.

Warscheinlich bin ich zu dick oder zu sehr Bauxit gewöhnt als daß ich den
"Komfort" des dünnen Titangeröhrs geniessen könnte...

Also geb ich es wieder her  






Der nackte Rahmen hat 1450 Gramm, lange Ausfaller mit Stellschrauben 
und eine Hinterbaubreite von 126 mm (M.E. ideal für eine normale RR-Nabe
mit 130 mm Breite weil sich da durch die Vorspannung die Achse nicht so 
leicht verschiebt...)

Die Schweissnähte sehen nicht wie Nähte aus sondern eher "Filet Brazed"
Sitzstrebenanlenkung seitlich wie bei Brodie.

Der Rahmen hat bis auf einen kleinen Sockel auf der Kettenstrebe keine
Anlötsockel! Der Bremszug ist mit Weinmann Chromschellen nach hinten
geführt. Für das Unterrohr hab ich auch noch eine Schelle mit den Schalt-
hebelhaltern die allerdings etwas verratzt ist...

Im Sitzrohr sind - da wo der Umwerfer befestigt war - Dellen zu sehen

Das Komplettrad wiegt ohne Pedale ca. 8,2 Kg 

Aufgebaut ist es als Low-Budget-Rad weil ich sowas schon geahnt hatte
und es erst mal testen wollte:

Rahmen: Titan RH 59 Mitte - Mitte gemessen; OR 56 m - m 
Gabel: Cro-mo verchromt Aheadset                           NEU
Steuersatz: Tange (Baugleich mit Cane Creek)            NEU
Innenlager: Shimano UN 52 BSA 68er Achslänge 113 mm
Lenker: No name alu
Vorbau: Concept Alu 120 mm 5°
Griffe: Extreme Schraubgriffe
Sattelstütze: Kalloy cro-mo 27,2 x 350                        NEU
Sattel: Vetta TT
Bremshebel: Dia-Compe SS-5 schwarz
Bremsen: Shimano Exage 500 grau                              NEU
Kurbel: Shimano Dura Ace 7400 in 170 mm
Kettenblatt: Shimano Dura Ace 42 Zähne ohne Steighilfen
Ritzel: NG Set mit 16 Zähnen und 2 schwarze Spacer     NEU
Naben: Shimano Ultegra ca 1000 km gefahren
Felge vorn: Mavic Open                                              NEU
Felge Hinten: Mavic Open Pro ca. 2000 km gefahren
Speichen: DT Comp 2,0 - 1,8 - 2,0                              NEU
Schnellspanner: Shimano Ultegra
Schläuche: Continental
Reifen: Conti Grand Prix 3000 mit Auflösungserscheinungen
Pedale: keine


Die Abweichungen in der Ausstattung zum Bild hab ich rot markiert...

Wem die Ausstattung zu "unpimpi" ist der kann sich auch nur aufs Rahmenset beschränken ggf. incl. ein paar weiteren Teilen...

Preise:

Rahmenset (Rahmen/Gabel/Steuersatz/Innenlager)   200 Euro
Komplett (Wie in der Auflistung)                             400 Euro

Jeweils zuzüglich Porto


----------



## Don Basso (6. Juli 2005)

Marinrider schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> ich suche einen alten Rahmen mit verstellbaren Ausfallenden, damit die Kette gespannt werden kann. Rahmenhöhe sollte 60 cm sein.
> Sacht mal an was ihr so habt...
> und am besten natürlich für lau
> ...



Nee, für lau ist nicht, aber billig. Dafür ist es auch nicht ganz 60 und die Ausfaller sind auch nicht verstellbar aber immerhin so lang, das es zum Spannen der Kette durch verschieben der Nabe in denselbigen reicht.





Die ideale Stadtschlampe oder Schlechtwetterradel. Reifenfreiheit bis 35 mm. RH 580 mm Mitte-Mitte, OR 570 mm Mitte-Mitte. Die Aufkleber sind mittlerweile ab! Steuerlager ist auch keins drin. 30,- inkl. Versand oder 23,- bei Abholung hier in Hannover.

der Don


----------



## brausekopf (14. Juli 2005)

mahlzeit...suche white ind. eno...meldet euch mal, wenn ihr eine über habt.


----------



## manic (18. Juli 2005)

Nachdem ich das das letzte mal vergeigt habe *sorry*, hier dann noch mal:

*SURLY 1x1 Hinterrad*

Mit schwarzer Mavic 517, gedrehten DT Competition 2.0-1.8-2.0mm in silber und einem Freilaufritzel mit 16 Speichen. 

Top-Zustand und kaum Kilometern Laufleistung. 

















Preis: 120


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreadlock (18. Juli 2005)

Hey! 

Ich suche noch einen Rahmen für den Aufbau eines Crossers...nehme alles was nicht verbogen ist und wo ein normales Innenlager reinpasst... 

Rahmenhöhe 58 o. 60cm (M-OK) 

Ciao


----------



## PHR3AK (19. Juli 2005)

tausche gt ssp mtb gegen bahn-rad/rahmen 57-63cm rh!

hatte es mir lezten winter fürs gelände gebaut aber fahr da lieber diamant damenrad. lack kommt auf dem foto nicht so doll rüber aber hat schon irgendwie was. mängel: stück von gepäckträger schaube steckt oben im gewinde, hinten nur u-gebrakt, innenlager leuft rau (ist noch nen einstellbares), reifen an der seite die schutzschicht über gewebe abgebröselt und hier und da nen kratzer.
rh: ok sitzrohr 57,5; ok oberrohr 52,5cm - tange duble butted rohre
auf wunsch auch mit gut erhaltener lx 7 fach schaltgruppe oder lx kurbeln für 2:1 übersetzung


----------



## doctor worm (23. Juli 2005)

tach,

ich suche gaaanz dringend einen ControlTech, Salsa oder ähnliches in ca. 120er Länge und nem Winkel von 25 Grad für meinen DropBar!
Vieleicht weiss ja auch einer wo ich einen solchen (Vorbau) bekomme.
Wär ganz groß!  

Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit und Tschüss

DR. Worm


----------



## realbiker (26. Juli 2005)

Ich verkaufe einen neuen und ungefahrenen Moots Titanlenker Breite: 585 mm, Biegung: 5 Grad

Neupreis: ~ 140  Verkaufspreis: 95 


----------



## pueftel (27. Juli 2005)

verkaufe einen Ritchey WCS Rizer! 610mm lang, 210g neu und ovp! 45!


Frank


----------



## derMichi (30. Juli 2005)

Verkaufe *OnOne Inbred Starrgabel* in mattschwarz lackiert, discOnly, NP 90 engl. Pfund, Design-Alternative zur Pace 31, Gabelschaft 19,8cm, A-Head-Kralle eingeschlagen 

Bitte um Angebot per PN


----------



## Keili (1. August 2005)

Kann mir mal einer sagen warum Lenker und Starrgabeln in dem Thread stehen? Wir hatten uns eigendlich mal drauf geeinigt, dass so ein Kram in den Bikemarkt gehört. Die Suche nach dem Salsa Vorbau ist hier allerdings richtig. Außer ssp Fahrern kenne ich keine Biker mit Dropbar.

Keili


----------



## Kiyohime (1. August 2005)

Hallo,
suche Singlespeed-Nabe, 36-Loch, schwarz wär super.

gruß 

wolfgang 

(bin hier wahrscheinlich einer der ältesten und nich ganz so fit am pc, fahr schon über dreisig Jahre SSp, dank euch mit moderner Technmik, wenn ich es schaffe stell ich mal Bilder ein)

trotdem schon mal vielen Dank


----------



## foenfrisur (2. August 2005)

S:

supergünstigen LRS passend für meinen rahmen mit 120mm hinterbau!!
gebraucht....und wenn es geht so um die 50EUR. mehr kann ich leider nicht locker machen.
ich bräuchte ihn recht dringend weil ich sonst nicht mehr fahren kann   


thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levelboss (6. August 2005)

Shimano DX Freilaufritzel 17 Zähne


----------



## madbull (7. August 2005)

..........


----------



## Steinhummer (7. August 2005)

Biete:

Singlestar, 16 Z., kaum benutzt (geht eh nicht kaputt), 50 Euro.

St.


----------



## Markus44 (7. August 2005)

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Rennrad-Hinterrad mit Starrer Achse, am Besten für Drahtreifen, Ritzel wäre am Besten ein 16er...

danke,
Markus


----------



## Misanthrop (7. August 2005)

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Stahl-Singlespeed Rennradrahmen mit 1 1/8 Steuerrohr.

Gibt es sowas überhaupt zu günstigen Konditionen, als Schüler sitzt das GEld nunmal nicht sooo locker


----------



## Altitude (9. August 2005)

Ritchey Merino Wool Trainer

Winter-Pulli aus 100 % Merino Wolle.
Farbkombination Blau, Rot, Weiss.
Aufwendig gesticktes Ritchey-Logo.
Größe:XL.
UVP 199 

2x getragen - FP 120  incl. Versand






ich wollt halt mal Farbe bekennen, aber er ist mir doch a weng zu bunt...und fürn Schrank ist er zu Schade - sowas muß gtragen werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwind (9. August 2005)

Stahljunk schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Stahl-Singlespeed Rennradrahmen mit 1 1/8 Steuerrohr.
> 
> Gibt es sowas überhaupt zu günstigen Konditionen, als Schüler sitzt das GEld nunmal nicht sooo locker



Gibt es u.a. von on-one für umgerechnet ca. 350 EURO - lackiert in schönem Babyblau


----------



## olli (9. August 2005)

verkaufe den voodoo wanga rahmen des deutschen ssp-vizemeisters. 
19 zoll rahmen einzeln oder rahmen und manitou black.

ideal für leute um 180 cm

preis 350.- inkl. versand
wenig gefahren
original vizemeisterurkunde mit eurem namen und dem zusatz faelschung gibt es dazu.


----------



## wolfi_sd (11. August 2005)

Hi,

ich suche ein Bahnrad (ev. nur Rahmen) oder ein Rennrad (-rahmen) mit horiz. Ausfallenden und fixed Nabe.

Ich bin 184cm gross, ideal wäre ein 57er Oberrohr.

Zustand: technisch sollte es in Ordnung sein, Optik nicht so egal, will damit nur rumfahren/trainieren.

Ciao
Wolfgang


----------



## CDRacer (11. August 2005)

Hallo allerseits,
ich verkaufe ein 14er DX Ritzel, so gut wie neu.
Außerdem eine KHE Collapse Chain in schwarz/chrom mit Kettenschloss.
Auch im Bikemarkt.


----------



## Markus44 (14. August 2005)

Ich suche einen Jones H-Bar, neu oder gebraucht, hat wer einen übrig oder kennt wer jemanden, der einen loswerden will?

danke,
Markus


----------



## felixthewolf (14. August 2005)

hi

ich hab eine 14er boone ritzel zu verkaufen.

jetzt denkt ihr euch: " das kann ich doch auch direkt selber bestellen"

könnt ihr machen, aber dazu kommt versand und zoll und das risiko, dass es nicht passt, wie es ja leider schon oft genug vorgekommen ist.

dieses passt! (an alle 7,8,9 und sicher auch 10fach schaltungsketten ausser an rohloff)

zu haben für 50  gegen aufpreis habe ich noch ein paar spacer übrig






felix


----------



## wei (16. August 2005)

Verkaufe komplettes Singlespeed - Leichtbaurad

Hier die Teile:

Scott Scale Carbonrahmen
Pace RC31 Carbongabel
Hügi 240 Centerlock "Singlespeed" mit Revos 2-1.5-2 und mavic 317 citrus
Michelin Wildgripper Comp S light + xxlight Schläuche
Formula B4 Bremsen
F99 + Duraflite Carbon
Ritchey WCS Kurbel (schwarz!!!) + FSA Platinium Pro Titan Innenlager
Truvativ kettenblatt mit Tune Kettenblattschrauben in Gold
Kette Sram Pc89R + 14Z. Dura Ace Ritzel
Rohloff Kettenspanner
Scott Sattelstütze 34,9 + SLR (abgezogen)

Insgesamt wiegt das Rädchen ~7,2 kg

Ich wollte mit dem Rad ein bisschen Rennen fahren, bin aber nie dazu gekommen. Das Rad hat noch nie gelände gesehen!!!!

Wer Interesse hat soll sich melden, 
aber bitte unter HIER 

Rad wird nur komplett Verkauft!!!! Preis 2400! Bilder auf anfrage

MfG Sebastian


----------



## Altitude (19. August 2005)

Chris King ISO Disc VR-Nabe
räzisions-Disc-Nabe mit vergößerten Durchmesser.
Erhöhte Stabilität durch vergrößerten Abstand der Speichenlöcher im Flansch.
Ultrasteife 19.5 mm Achse.
Mehrfach gedichtete High-End Industrielager.
CNC-gefertigter Nabenkörper mit hochwertiger Eloxalbeschichtung.
Einfache Justierung mit 2 Inbusschlüsseln.
5 Jahre Garantie.
32 Loch
a Draum vom Finish
Neuwertig
UVP: 299  -VHB 170   incl. Versand







Spot HR Disc Nabe
silber
32 Loch
ISO Disc Aufnahme

NP 150 USD
VHB 80  incl. Versand






zur Zeit gibts das ganze auch noch als kompletten LRS 
mit schwarzen DT-Speichen 2.0/1.8 und Mavic X3.1 Disc-Tubelessfelgen (3/4 Jahr alt)

FP 350  incl. Versand

per PM oder [email protected]ac.com

merh Bilder gibts auf Anfrage


----------



## Altitude (22. August 2005)

so, hab mich nun doch entschlossen der LR-Satz zu trennen:

King ist verkauft...

hab nun noch 

Spot HR-Nabe
Mavic X3.1. Disc UST-Felge
schwarze Dt-Speichen 2.0/1.8
VHB 130 incl. Versand

hab auch noch ein 44er TA-Ritzel schwarz "über"


----------



## Altitude (27. August 2005)

ich brauch Platz für die wichtigen Dinge des Lebens:

_(alle Preis incl. Versand)_
Steuersatz Mavic 316 MTB , 1 1/8 Zoll, OVP, Gewinde - 50 Euro
Lenker Answer Hyperlite, schwarz, 50 Eruo  Neuwertig
Lenker Scott AT-2 silber, 25 Euro, Gebraucht
Nitto Moustache Bar silber 40 Euro
WTB-Speedmaster Cantis v+h komplett,  50 Euro Gebraucht Zustand B
RaceFace-Titan-Kettenblatt Compact 22Z 5 Loch Neu 40 Euro
TA-Kettenblatt 44Z 110er LK schwarz Neu 30 Euro
Spot Chainguard schwarz, 34Z, Compact  15 Euro Gebraucht
Spot-Kettenblatt 34Z, Compact 15 Euro, Gebraucht
Salsa FlipLock silber 34,9 25 Euro
SiSP-Laufrad: Spot HR-Disc-Nabe, Mavic X3.1. Disc UST-Felge, schwarze Dt-Speichen 2.0/1.8, VHB 90


nachdem die beiden Interessenten abgesprungen sind  in gute Hände abzugeben:

Salsa AlaCarte Rahmenset incl. RitcheyLogic-Gabel, Campa-Steuersatz, Salsa Stütze, -Vorbau und Lenker 400 Euro incl. Versand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olli (31. August 2005)

Nagelneuer Singlespeed Rahmen Poison für 5.- Euro ...
... zu verlosen. Nur 45 Lose sind zu haben!   

http://www.eingangrad.de/wbb/thread.php?threadid=2757


----------



## Steffen04 (31. August 2005)

olli schrieb:
			
		

> Nagelneuer Singlespeed Rahmen Poison für 5.- Euro ...
> ... zu verlosen. Nur 45 Lose sind zu haben!
> 
> http://www.eingangrad.de/wbb/thread.php?threadid=2757



Wollte zwar in absehbarer Zeit keinen SInglespeeder aufbauen, aber nen Taler für die Kinder spenden mit gleichzeitiger Chance auf nen Haufen Alu...
Hmm, bin dabei    
Wenn du mich dann bitte berücksichtigst, mag mich nicht zwingend im eingang-Forum anmelden, dann komm ich hinter der Kiste garned mehr wech.

Steffen


----------



## olli (31. August 2005)

Steffen04 schrieb:
			
		

> Wollte zwar in absehbarer Zeit keinen SInglespeeder aufbauen, aber nen Taler für die Kinder spenden mit gleichzeitiger Chance auf nen Haufen Alu...
> Hmm, bin dabei
> Wenn du mich dann bitte berücksichtigst, mag mich nicht zwingend im eingang-Forum anmelden, dann komm ich hinter der Kiste garned mehr wech.
> 
> Steffen


o.k., muss ich hier auch noch mitzählen.    

Du bist drin. Falls es dann aber auf die letzten der 45 Lose zugeht, kann ich den Leuten, die sich hier melden, nicht versprechen, dass sie berücksichtigt werden. Falls ich mal ein oder zwei Tage hier nicht reinschaue ist dann vielleicht schon zu spät!


----------



## Figus (1. September 2005)

Nehm auch ein Los, wenn es noch welche gibt   

Habe noch nie etwas gewonnen   

DANKESCHÖN + Grüße
Figus


----------



## olli (1. September 2005)

Figus schrieb:
			
		

> Nehm auch ein Los, wenn es noch welche gibt
> 
> Habe noch nie etwas gewonnen
> 
> ...



Figus: 1 Los. 
Jetzt sind noch 17 zu haben.
Aktueller Stand ist hier zu finden: http://www.eingangrad.de/wbb/thread.php?threadid=2757


----------



## olli (1. September 2005)

olli schrieb:
			
		

> Figus: 1 Los.
> Jetzt sind noch 17 zu haben.
> Aktueller Stand ist hier zu finden: http://www.eingangrad.de/wbb/thread.php?threadid=2757



KEINE LOSE MEHR ZU HABEN!


----------



## HoHo (8. September 2005)

Chris King Classic Naben (Singlespeed) silber 32 Loch

Mavic 717 Felgen silber 

Speichen, was weis ich.

Wenig gefahren Zustand 1a

incl. 18er oder 17er original King Stahl Ritzel.

Preis 450,- EUR

Gerader Seven Titan Lenker neuwertig 100,- EUR

Moots Rizer neuwertig 100,- EUR

Tune Stütze schwarz 27,2 neuwertig 60,- EUR

Avid Canti Hebel silber Zustand sehr gut 60,- EUR

Laufrad hinten XTR 900er Nabe, 8-Fach Kassette 40,- EUR

Fox Gabel F 80 RL ohne Aufkleber Zustand sehr gut 290,- EUR

XTR 900 Schnellspanner vorne und hinten 25,- EUR

Surley Naben Limited Edition Farbe purble NEU 150,- EUR

XTR 900 Kurbel (Zustand sehr gut) 36er T&A Blatt (NEU) 90,- EUR 

Grüße Holger


----------



## dreadlock (10. September 2005)

Verkaufe mein Cannondale Triathlon SSP-Flitzer...















Dazu ist: 

alles was auf den Bildern zu sehen ist, außer die Kurbel und die Pedalen...Das DURA-ACE Kettenblatt (42 Zähne) gibts auf Wunsch dazu...

Toll daran ist:

+ sehr wendig, durch 26 Zoll Laufräder
+ ziemlich leicht, durch leichten Rahmen und leichte Gabel

Triageometrie: 61 cm Rahmenhöhe, aber nur 56 cm Oberrohr

Angebote erwünscht


----------



## martn (10. September 2005)

du willst mir nich zufällig nur den sattel vermachen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreadlock (10. September 2005)

ich würde das Teil schon ganz gern im ganzen abstossen...falls nicht kann ich mich ja nochmal bei dir melden...


----------



## tingeltangeltill (19. September 2005)

Suche

ein Stahlrad/rahmen, das man dem Bereich Fitness, Cross zuordnen kann.
LOW BUDGET! Bin 185 cm gross

Am besten wäre es, wenn es horizontale Ausfallenden hätte 

Gruss Till


----------



## pj10 (21. September 2005)

verkaufe den unten abgebildeten rahmen. (nur den rahmen) 
*sevysa easton aluminium*
das gewicht versuche ich noch zu ermitteln. ist aber sehr leicht und stabil.

war ca. 4 jahre in benutzung. gebrauchsspuren sind vorhanden. aber keine dellen, risse oder ähnliche sachen.






[/IMG] 

interessenten melden sich bitte mit preisvorschlägen bei mir. versand sollte so 10 betragen.


----------



## Eisbär (26. September 2005)

Ok, ist zugegebenermassen nicht ganz Singlespeed. 

Schafft aber bei drei Gängen Ordnung am Lenker.
Es handelt sich hierbei um eine nagelneue, sprich ungefahrene 3-Gang Pan-Pan Automatik Hinterradnabe (36 Loch). Sie funktioniert per Fliehkraftkupplung.
Ohne Rücktrittbremse.
Die Nabe ist aus Chinesischer Produktion (ist noch in eine Chinesische Zeitung (vom 04.01.2003  )eingepackt   
Wörtlich aus der Produktbeschreibung:
....................................
1, secification
Auto-transmission according to "the People's Republic of China bicycle profession standart" design, fit a complete set specification: axle length H:155, 176,187 and 190 millimeters; 
.....................................

Leider ist das Ding um einiges größer und schwerer als ich es mir vorgestellt habe.

Mich hat die Nabe knapp 68 Euro gekostet. Das setze ich mal als VB.

Das Teil ist sicher nicht Leichtbau. Ich kann es mir aber an Stadtschlampe, Cruiser etc. recht gut vorstellen.

Eisbär


----------



## felixthewolf (1. Oktober 2005)

Kurbel: Profile Elite Pro, 
·	175mm, octalink, 
·	mit splined spider/kettenblattaufnahme
·	355gr (ohne spider)
·	gebraucht, optisch leichte kratzer, technisch top
·	VK: 469   VB: 150





Kettenblatt: Spot brand

·	35 Zähne
·	splined Direktmontage 
·	82gr
·	neu, nur zum test montiert, nie gefahren
·	VB: 50





Kettenblatt: Boone

·	36 Zähne
·	splined Direktmontage 
·	101gr
·	neu, nur zum test montiert, nie gefahren
·	FP: 110





Ritzel: Boone

·	14 Zähne
·	passt auf alle übl. Kassettennaben 
·	28gr
·	neu, nur zum test montiert, nie gefahren
·	VB: 50





Kettenblatt: TA Specialites

·	46 Zähne
·	110er Lochkreis 
·	80gr
·	wenig gebraucht, vllt 500km
·	VB: 25





alle Preise verstehen sich incl. Versand (zum jeweils die günstigsten unversichertem Tarif) 
bei mehreren Teilen gibts Bundle-Preise
weitere fotos mit detailwünschen, kein problem.

gruss, felix


----------



## blizzard98 (4. Oktober 2005)

*Betr.: Surly Pink*

Wegen neuem Winterprojekt umständehalber abzugeben:

http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=3222&sort=1&cat=500&page=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pj1 (4. Oktober 2005)

SATTELSTÜTZTE 24.6 / MKS Pedale
hi
jemand von euch ne ahnung, wo man sattelstützen (nicht kerzen) mir 24.6mm
durchmesser herbekommen kann? und ob es einen anbieter in deutschland gibt, der mks pedale (die haben zahlreiche an 'klassische' modelle angelehnte produkte und auch bahnpedale in unterschiedlichen preislagen) vertreibt (google erbrachte hauptsächlich englische anbieter, die zumindest in zweierlei getesteten fällen nicht antworten/versand nach d-land nicht durchführen)
danke
pj1


----------



## SilverBlue (9. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

ich habe vor mir einen Singlespeeder aufzubauen. Ich habe bis jetzt aber bloß einen alten Rennradrahmen aus Stahl und suche noch die übrigen Teile. Die Teile sollten möglichst Preiswert sein, da ich als Schüler nicht so viel Geld übrig habe. Muss auch nicht das Beste sein. Hauptsache es fährt erstmal. Also alles anbieten solange es schön billig ist.

Ich suche:

Breme
Bremsgriffe
Rennradlenker
Vorbau
Sattelstütze (27mm)
Kette
Kleinteile wie Schrauben/Bremszüge
SPD-Pedale


MfG Jan


----------



## TortureKing (10. Oktober 2005)

So Jungs und Mädels .... neue Projekte warten und  deshalb werde ich hier mal so einiges reinsetzen was ich so an gebrauchtem oder evtl. auch günstigem neuen abzugeben habe ....... 


..................................................................................................................................................................................


1. Formula ORO Scheibenbremsen mit Hebeln komplett vorne und hinten
die waren an meinem weißen Surly und wurden von Belze nur 2 x gefahren

vorne 180er hinten 160er Scheibe, beides absolut neuwertig
beide zusammen incl. Versand für 290,-





..................................................................................................................................................................................

2. Shimano XTR Scheibenbremsen mit XT Hebeln komplett vorne und hinten
die hatte ich an meinem Schalter den ich letztendlich so gut wie nie bewegt hatte.
vorne 180er hinten 160er Scheibe (6 Loch) mit neuen Beläge hinten und Entlüftungsset
beide zusammen incl. Versand für 120,-




..................................................................................................................................................................................

3. Laufradsatz mit Surly Singlespeed Disknaben schwarz mit schwarzen DT Swiss Speichen silbernen Nippeln und schwarzen Ritchey Pro OCR Felgen mit geschliffener Flanke

Ca. 400 km gefahren, sehen aus wie neu

beide zusammen incl. Versand für 190,-


..................................................................................................................................................................................


4. Laufradsatz mit Surly Singlespeed Disknaben schwarz mit schwarzen DT Swiss Speichen silbernen Nippeln und schwarzen Salsa Semi Felgen mit geschliffener Flanke

die waren mit der Oro an meinem weißen Surly und wurden von Belze nur 2 x gefahren

beide zusammen incl. Versand für 220,-



..................................................................................................................................................................................


5. PBC Kurbelgarnitur silber (ehemals von Hoho, also wenig bis garnicht gefahren) 110er Lochkreis

incl. Versand für 99,-



.................................................................................................................................................................................


7. 3x Salsa Pro Motto Flatbar Neu in 11°

Die sollte ich mal für einige Forenmitglieder besorgen, da es die 11° Version in D nicht gab und das sind die Restbestände
Stückpreis incl. Versand 29,-








..................................................................................................................................................................................


8. Purple Surly Naben 32 Loch Disk Neu
Satz incl. Versand 149,-









..................................................................................................................................................................................


9. Voodoo 29" Rahmen Damballa grün in der Große 19 Zoll
Rahmen incl. Versand 420,-

Saugeiler 29 Zoll Rahmen mit verschiebbaren Ausfallern und abschraubbaren Cantihaltern ... das Foto wird dem Rahmen nicht gerecht und bei Interesse kann ich gerne Detailbilder vom aufgebauten Rad schicken. Ich selbst habe mir das Ding zusammengesteckt und bin es auf 2 Touren gefahren ....









..................................................................................................................................................................................


10. Surly Gabel für Karate Monkey, also passend für den obigen oder andere 29" oder für 26" mit 100 - 110er Suspension Correction
incl. Versand 59,-









..................................................................................................................................................................................


11. Surly 1x1 Gabel Disk in schwarz Neu
incl. Versand 59,-








..................................................................................................................................................................................


12. Surly 1x1 Gabel Disk in schwarz gebraucht
incl. Versand 49,-
Hatte die Gabel am Schalter




..................................................................................................................................................................................


__________________


----------



## TortureKing (10. Oktober 2005)

weiter gehts ....



..................................................................................................................................................................................


14. Black Surly Naben 32 Loch Disk Neu
Satz incl. Versand 139,-








..................................................................................................................................................................................


15. silver Surly Naben 32 Loch Fixed / Freewheel Neu
Satz incl. Versand 139,-









..................................................................................................................................................................................


16. Fixieritzel Stahl Surly Neu
Stück incl. Versand 25,-
Größen 14T / 16T / 17T








..................................................................................................................................................................................


16. Fixie Lockring Stahl von Surly Neu
Stück incl. Versand 9,90,-


----------



## bike punx (14. Oktober 2005)

Hätte im Angebot , klassische Phil Wood Nabe, 130mm Einbaubreite , mit 2 Gewinden, so gut wie neu! Mit die besten Naben ever!


Suche ( gerne im Tausch!) White Eno Excentric ( 130mm oder 135mm) !

Evtl. auch im Laufrad schon verbaut!


----------



## 855 (14. Oktober 2005)

*(V) LRS White ENO EX/Racer X/Mavic 519* 
speichen dt comp silber, prolock nippel schwarz, 32L.
4 wochen alt, mit rechnung, sehr guter zustand, handgebaut, abgedrückt etc.

299,-

schreibt mir bitte ne mail, bin hier eher selten...

855


----------



## 855 (15. Oktober 2005)

das ganze paket:

-LRS white ENO/racer X
-white freewheel 16Z.
-KB TA 36Z. 110LK
-Kette rohloff slt99 trial
-spot chainguard 36Z.

kommt für nur 399,- versandkostenfrei zu euch.
alle teile sind nur wenige wochen alt und dementsprechend neuwertig.

855


----------



## der alte ron (16. Oktober 2005)

Thomson Elite MTB : 120 mm , 15° , schwarz .
60 Euro inkl. Versand .

Thomson Mountain Stem
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ciao , Nikolay


----------



## blizzard98 (17. Oktober 2005)

Cooks CBR Kurbeln in super Zustand zu verkaufen!
Guckst Du einfach hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=4050&sort=1&cat=500&page=1


----------



## BikeMartin (17. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
ich hätte einen weißen Surly Singlespeed Rahmen incl. org. Stahlgabel, FSA Steuersatz sowie Truvativ Sattestütze abzugeben.
Rahmengr. 18 Zoll, keine Cantisockel, wenig gefahren das heißt guter Zustand.
Bilder gibts natürlich bei Interesse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## realbiker (18. Oktober 2005)

Verkaufe folgende Teile:

- MOOTS Titanlenker, 59 cm, etwa 145 Gramm, wie NEU !!!
- ICON Vorbau 1 1/8" und Barends, 90 mm, 138 Gramm bzw. 100 Gramm, Barends in gutem Zustand, Vorbau wie NEU !!!
- DEAN Titanstütze, 27,2 mm, 380 mm, etwa 240 Gramm, mittelstarke Gebrauchsspuren !!!

Neupreis der Teile war etwa 300  ich verkaufe alle im Set um nur 150 

Einzelteilpreise: 
Lenker + Vorbau + Barends: 100 
Stütze: 50 

Weitere Infos: [email protected]


----------



## Cook (18. Oktober 2005)

BikeMartin schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich hätte einen weißen Surly Singlespeed Rahmen incl. org. Stahlgabel, FSA Steuersatz sowie Truvativ Sattestütze abzugeben.
> Rahmengr. 18 Zoll, keine Cantisockel, wenig gefahren das heißt guter Zustand.
> Bilder gibts natürlich bei Interesse.


Hallo BikeMartin!
Was heisst "keine Cantisockel"? Nur für Disc? Hättest ein Bildchen?


----------



## tingeltangeltill (19. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

bin auf der suche nach so was in der art:






gruss till

ps: danke dem besitzer für das ausleihen des bildes ;-)


----------



## Buzz Lightyear (20. Oktober 2005)

Bitte! (für das Ausleihen des Bildes)

Ciao
Buzz

By the way: Alles in allem hat der Umbau incl. "Basisrad" etwa 350 Euronen verschlungen (Material). Nicht gerechnet die ganzen Arbeitsstunden (sonderlackierung etc.). Also ich persönlich gäbs unter 700 nicht her, da bei so einem Teil wirklich Herzblut drin hängt. Aber ich bin auch noch in der ersten Euphorie ...


----------



## triangle (20. Oktober 2005)

tach!

wer hat einen gebrauchten rohloff-kettenspanner für mich . oder einen link wo ich die dinger günstig bekomme?

mfg b.klein


----------



## olli (20. Oktober 2005)

Der Zufall hat mir ein weisses neuwertiges Germans Team Singlespeed in die Hände gespielt, das ich natürlich umgehend wieder verkaufen werde. Zum Selbstkostenpreis. 

Ich wollte es nur kurz besitzen!

Rahmen/Gabel/Steuersatz/Maguras_vo_hi_weiss. Sonst nix.






Ich bin mir sicher, dass es hier in diesem schönen Singlespeed-Unterforum einen würdigen Besitzer finden wird. Ich wüsste momentan keinen besseren Platz, um es an sachkundige Singlespeeder zu verkaufen!


----------



## der alte ron (20. Oktober 2005)

...............


----------



## olli (21. Oktober 2005)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> ...............


Germans verkauft. Besser gesagt: getauscht gegen einen Univega Fully Rahmen mit der Univega Steuerkopf-Federgabel (wie CD). Ein ganz seltenes Teil! Ich freu mich.  

Danke nach Franken.


----------



## tingeltangeltill (21. Oktober 2005)

tt² schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> bin auf der suche nach so was in der art:
> 
> ...



aso: sollte für eine Größe von 185 cm ausreichend sein.
muss nicht mal auf singlespeed umgerüstet sein....einfach so ein rad ;-)
ich will endlich trockenen Fußes in der Arbeit ankommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaHype (22. Oktober 2005)

Hallo an alle Singles 

Tja... nun will ich keine Stadtfahrrad mehr, ich brauche  eins, da vor kurzer Zeit mein altes vom Bahnhof in Hilpoltstein geklaut wurde!!

Seitdem bin ich immer auf mein Speed II angewießen, dass nehme ich allerdings nicht zum Bahnhof oder zum weggehen mit!

Ich möchte mir jetzt verstärkt einen StadtSingelSpeeder aufbauen bzw. kaufen, der noch für mein Azubi Budget erträglich sein sollte [Preis: -350]

Da ich auf Gangschaltung verzichten kann, fällt das schon weg!

Schöne Anbauteile wären toll

Gute Laufräder, mit anständigen Naben, likewise Deore o.ä.

Reifen lass ich mich mal überraschen, müssen ja keine teuren sein, aber keine Conti Explorer ...... oder habt ihr vorschläge??

und Bremsen, da schwanke ich im Moment:
1. entweder V-Brake am VR + HR. Hauptsache es bremst...

2. oder nur am VR eine Diskbremse, z.B. ne Hayes Sole oder HFX 9 ???

mfg Dirk

ich freue mich schon auf eure Angebote/ bzw. Mitwirken!!


----------



## kingmoe (22. Oktober 2005)

.Slayer. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo an alle Singles
> 
> Tja... nun will ich keine Stadtfahrrad mehr, ich brauche  eins, da vor kurzer Zeit mein altes vom Bahnhof in Hilpoltstein geklaut wurde!!
> 
> ...



Wenn du ein Stadtbike mit gutem Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis suchst, kommst du an dem Strippen eines Ebay-Komplettbikes nicht vorbei. Es geht nicht billiger. Kauf dir ein Mittelklasse-MTB (Deore oder LX komplett) und schmeiß die Schaltung in die Kiste. Schaltwerk als Spanner dran lassen und fertig. V-Brakes reichen völlig! 350,- sind dafür reichlich Geld, da kommst du auch wesentlich billiger weg.


----------



## Tippi29 (23. Oktober 2005)

Hallo.
Verkaufe diesen Rennrad Rahmen, wollte ihn als SingleSpeeder aufbauen, habe mich jetzt aber für einen MTB-Rahmen entschieden. Der Rahmen hat Flugrostansatz und müsste Gesandstrahlt und gepulvert oder lackiert werden. Technisch ist er in einwandfreiem Zustand.
Maße:
Sitzrohr: Mitte-Oberkante ca. 59cm.
Oberrohr: Mitte-Mitte ca. 57cm.
Preis: 32 inklusive versicherter Versand(7).


----------



## bike punx (24. Oktober 2005)

Suche:

White Industries Excentric Nabe , 130mm Einbaubreite, Fixed/Freewheel !

Wer eine hat, evtl. auch eingespeicht in rr Hinterrad, bitte melden!

Gruß Stephan


----------



## tingeltangeltill (26. Oktober 2005)

Suche 26,4 mm Sattelstütze *430 mm*

möglichst billig


----------



## Misanthrop (26. Oktober 2005)

Hey ich suche eine Stadtschlampe.
Nach Möglichkeit komplett.

Beziehungsweise annähernde komplett.
Was ich brauche:

Rahmen mit Euro BB
Gabel
Laufräder (ersatzweise auch nur ein 26" VR und eine 26" HR-Felge(32Loch)
Vorbau und Lenker
Kettenblatt Dachte dabei an Größe 44-50 muss für 104mm 4Lochkreis sein.
Schöne Reifen mit *wenig* Profil bis hin zu Slick

Verzcihten kann ich auf Bremse, kommt eh nur eine dran.
Sattelstütze und Sattel brauche ich auch nicht
Kurbeln habe ich auch
Pedale sowieso


Preislich dachte ich komplett an maximal 100 kommt auf die Angebote an.
Idealerweise wäre ein Stahlrahmen mit horiz. Ausfallenden. Kann aber auch Alu mit vertikalen Ausfallenden sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yetis (26. Oktober 2005)

Hätte da noch neue, extra-kurze Kettenblattschrauben und Hülsen, da kann man sich Distanzstücke ersparen.


----------



## bubble blower (28. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
aus einer diesjährigen Bestellung gibt es eine silberne Phil Wood SingleSpeed-Hinterad-Nabe zu haben: 32 Loch, 135mm, Alu-Achse, Schraubenbefestigung, 150 Euro + Porto. Bei Interesse bitte eine mail an mich.
Außerdem habe ich noch ein Paar Phil Wood Pedale im neuwertigen Zustand für 100 Euro plus Porto abzugeben. Bilder können zugesandt werden -bitte per mail melden!
ciao
BB


----------



## Tippi29 (29. Oktober 2005)

Tippi29 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo.
> Verkaufe diesen Rennrad Rahmen, wollte ihn als SingleSpeeder aufbauen, habe mich jetzt aber fÃ¼r einen MTB-Rahmen entschieden. Der Rahmen hat Flugrostansatz und mÃ¼sste Gesandstrahlt und gepulvert oder lackiert werden. Technisch ist er in einwandfreiem Zustand.
> MaÃe:
> Sitzrohr: Mitte-Oberkante ca. 59cm.
> ...



Der Rahmen ist VERKAUFT.

Danke

Tippi


----------



## realbiker (29. Oktober 2005)

Surly Karate Monkey 29" Gabel

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Surly Karate Monkey 29" Starrgabel am besten in schwarz aber auch in anderen Farben. Wer was hat bitte unter [email protected] melden!


----------



## vio (3. November 2005)

Wunderschönes Panasonic PR 5000, kompl. Shimano 600er Gruppe incl. Steuersatz, Vorbau und Sattelstütze. RH:50, OR:53. Nagelneu und unbenutzt. Preis 230 + Versandkosten oder Selbstabholung. ( natürlich incl. der Schaltungsteile). Bitte nur an Liebhaber  , da es zum Zerreißen vielzuschade ist.


----------



## 855 (4. November 2005)

jetzt noch mal mit bild:





kompletter laufradsatz singlespeed, hinten White ENO Exzenter, vorn White Racer X, beide silber und 32Loch, felgen Mavic X719 schwarz, speichen DT Comp. 1.8/2.0 silber, Prolock Nippel, handgebaut vom profi

wenige wochen gefahren, bei bedarf mit rechnung, nur *299,-* 

855


----------



## vio (4. November 2005)

vio schrieb:
			
		

> Wunderschönes Panasonic PR 5000, kompl. Shimano 600er Gruppe incl. Steuersatz, Vorbau und Sattelstütze. RH:50, OR:53. Nagelneu und unbenutzt. Preis 230 + Versandkosten oder Selbstabholung. ( natürlich incl. der Schaltungsteile). Bitte nur an Liebhaber  , da es zum Zerreißen vielzuschade ist.




VERKAUFT!!!!!


----------



## PHR3AK (4. November 2005)

hallo, verkaufe mein übergangsfixi hatte es weil alten rahmen zerbrochen und nun hab ich aber wieder nen 59 rahmen aufgetan der mir für die stadt besser past.


koga miata, mailand naben (fixi ritzel hält auch ohne lockring), cxp 22 felgen, alte  600 vr bremse und kurbel, conti gp reifen - reifen, kette, ritzel, bremsklötzer, innenlager und lenkerband neu. denke steuersatz macht noch 5tkm dann ist er hin
rh 62
komplett bis auf pedale 300eur, low budged version mit einfachen teilen 200eur oder rahmen+gabel+sattelstütze+steuersatz 50eur. porto 11euro wenn ichs zum teil zerlege.


----------



## 855 (8. November 2005)

hallo, 
der white ENO LRS von oben ist verkauft!

danke, 855


----------



## nutallabrot (8. November 2005)

Surly Rahmenset in 18". Der Rahmen wurde vom Vorbesitzer auf disc-only umgebaut, d.h. die optisch störenden Bremssockel wurden fachmännisch entfernt. Sieht man eigentlich nur daran, dass die neu aufgetragene Farbe ein bisschen dunkler ist als das Original-weiß.

Das Rahmenset wurde nur kurz gefahren und ist daher in einem sehr guten Zustand. Gabel, Steuersatz (Cane Creek S6) und Kurbel (XT, Kettenblatt (32) und Bashguard sind neu) mit XT-Innenlager sind inklusive. Eine Truvativ-Sattelstütze (schwarz) gebe ich mit dazu.

250 inkl. Versand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nutallabrot (9. November 2005)

nutallabrot schrieb:
			
		

> Surly Rahmenset in 18". Der Rahmen wurde vom Vorbesitzer auf disc-only umgebaut, d.h. die optisch störenden Bremssockel wurden fachmännisch entfernt. Sieht man eigentlich nur daran, dass die neu aufgetragene Farbe ein bisschen dunkler ist als das Original-weiß.
> 
> Das Rahmenset wurde nur kurz gefahren und ist daher in einem sehr guten Zustand. Gabel, Steuersatz (Cane Creek S6) und Kurbel (XT, Kettenblatt (32) und Bashguard sind neu) mit XT-Innenlager sind inklusive. Eine Truvativ-Sattelstütze (schwarz) gebe ich mit dazu.
> 
> 250 inkl. Versand



VERKAUFT


----------



## Misanthrop (11. November 2005)

Ich überarbeite mein Gesuch nochmal, bzw erneuere es.

Ich suche einen Stahlrahmen mit horiz. Ausfallenden. Ob Rennrad oder CC-Möhre ist mir egal. Sollte aber ne Rahmenhöhe haben, die mit Schrittgröße von ca 80cm und Körpergröße von 1.84 harmoniert.

Wichtig ist nur Stahl, dass eine Gabel(starr) dabei ist und horiz Ausfallenden.

Macht mal Angebote


----------



## goldn (17. November 2005)

Alles NEU / NOS und teilweise OVP. Bilder sind in meiner Galerie (zu verkaufen sind nur die Teile aus der Liste, die auf den restlichen Photos nicht). Bei Interesse und Fragen bitte eine Mail an [email protected]. Natürlich kommt noch Porto dazu wenn sich jemand die Teile nicht selber in Berlin abholen kann.

SUCHE auf diesem Wege Kettenblätter mit 110 LK / 46 Z / ohne Steighilfen / silber & schwarz (nicht matt oder gestrahlt) / NEU oder FAST NEU, sowie ein T.A AXIX Innenlager CrMo 119 mm mit einstellbarer Kettenlinie (beide Seiten mit Konterring) oder vergleichbares in selber Länge (117 & 118 wär auch OK) in o.g Zustand. Gerne auch im Tausch gegen etwas aus der folgenden Liste!

Felgen 26 MTB vintage (siehe auch http://www.firstflightbikes.com/Mavic.htm)
1 Paar MAVIC MB 40 / 32 L / 1990 / hardanodized / die Mutter aller MTB Felgen je Paar 80,-
3 Paar MAVIC M 261 CD / 32 L / 1991 / hardanodized / ca. 460 gr. je Paar 70,-
2 Paar MAVIC 230 TIB / 32 L / 1994 / titanium Finish / ca. 385 gr. je Paar 60,-

2 Paar CAMPAGNOLO ATEK / 36 L / hardanodized - schwarz / ca. 405 gr. je Paar 50,-

Kettenblätter 110 LK
TA Zephyr 52 Z silber poliert / StHilfe 20,-
TA Zephyr 52 Z schwarz glänzend / StHilfe 20,-
TA Zephyr 46 Z silber poliert / StHilfe 20,-
STRONGLIGHT 46 Z silber / StHilfe 10,-

Kettenblätter LK 130
SHIMANO Ultegra 600 52 Z silber / OHNE StHilfe / vintage 10,-
SHIMANO Ultegra 600 42 Z silber / OHNE StHilfe / vintage 10,-
GEBHARDT 41 Z silber / OHNE StHilfe 10,-

Naben
DMR REVOLVER Singlespeed HR 32 L / 135 mm / silber Discaufnahme zum anschrauben 60,-
SACHS New Success HR 32 L / 130mm / Schraub / vintage 10,-
CAMPAGNOLO Athena Nabensatz 36 L / 127 mm / Schraub / vintage 30,-

Vorbauten für die Dropbar-Fraktion
SHOGUN HighRise 1 1/8 STD schwarz 155° / 135 mm 15,-
SHOGUN HighRise 1 1/8 AH schwarz 130° / 135 mm 15,-
SHOGUN HighRise 1 1/8 AH weiß gepulvert / dito 20,-

V-Bremsen
SHIMANO LX BR-M 600 / kompletter Satz VR & HR / silber poliert / immer noch die schönsten 30,-

Steuersatz
SHIMANO XTR HP-M901 1 1/8 Std. / Ti-finish / vintage 35,-

Reifen
SCHWALBE Returner 26 x 2,125 creme-schwarz / Paar 25,-

Schlösser
ONGUARD Dobermann Zahlenschloß 10,-
ONGUARD Rottweiler Schlüsselschloß 10,-


----------



## Misanthrop (18. November 2005)

Suche möglichst grazile und leichte Kurbeln
Am liebsten im Tausch gegen polierte Truvativ Hussefeltkurbeln(Bild kann ich schicken)
 Bitte melden falls ihr was habt


----------



## biker1967 (18. November 2005)

Probiers mal hiermit wenns dir gefällt:
http://cgi.ebay.de/CANNONDALE-Kurbe...97824592QQcategoryZ100240QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jsweet (21. November 2005)

Suche:

Rennrad Rahmen; sollte etwa 58 cm Rahmenhöhe haben...

thx


----------



## kingmoe (22. November 2005)

jsweet schrieb:
			
		

> Suche:
> Rennrad Rahmen; sollte etwa 58 cm Rahmenhöhe haben...
> thx


Hätte einen ungefahrenen Cilo Swiss mit Gabel aus feinem Columbus SLX. Stammt aus einem Komplettrad, das ich gerade in seine Einzelteile zerlegt habe.
Rahmen ist offensichtlich voll unterverchromt. An der Kettenstrebe und den Ausfallenden (auch an der Gabel) nicht überlackiert. Die Farbe ist sicher Geschmackssache, aber qualitativ ein hochwertiger Rahmen mit wunderschönen Muffen - und SSP-tauglich dank langer Ausfaller!

RH 58cm Lagermitte - Mitte OR, 60cm bis Ende Sattelrohr
OR-Länge (Mitte - Mitte) 58cm. Italienisches Lager. Zug für HR-Bremse schön sauber im Oberrohr verlegt, Zughülle bleibt natürlich drin.

Hätte ich nicht mein Cinelli und noch einen Stahl-Crosser als Reserve, würde ich ihn wohl behalten - aber so steht er hier nur rum.

70,- Plus 10,- Versand, mit ungefahrenem Shimano 600 Innenlager und Shimano 600 Steuersatz 100,- plus Versand.


----------



## felixthewolf (24. November 2005)

SUCHE

- 28loch disc-nabe, schwarz, egal ob 4 oder 6 loch (von bontrager wäre cool, dann kann ich auch die speichen übernehmen)

- einzelnen avid bremshebel links 

die teile suche ich für ein fixed-stadtrad, also nix superteures

gruss, felix


----------



## jsweet (26. November 2005)

Suche Pace RC 31 Starrgabel...

am liebsten mit den Cantisockeln!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## insanerider (27. November 2005)

...suche..um meinem uralt giant baby einen späten frühling als stadtradel zu gönnen ein singlespeed hinterrad....oder noch viel lieber fixed...26er natürlich..gern schwarz, cantibremsentauglich und GÜNSTIG!

freu mich auf PM

Daniel

wer noch eine günstige 4 kant kurbel liegen hat..auch da gern mal pm...


----------



## pueftel (2. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

ich verkaufe meinen Singlespeeder!

Rahmen: Colmbus Rohrsatz, ca. 1900gr.(ohne Farbe), wurde im Winter 2003 
bei meinem Händler(www.hahner-zweirad.de) gebaut/geschweißt. 
OR m/m: 530mm, SR m/m: 460mm, Kettenstreben m/m: 430mm
- alle Anlötsockel für einen evtl. Schaltereinsatz sind vorhanden!

Kurbel : Cook Bros. Racing

Blatt : TA Spezialites

Lager : Stronglight 

Steuersatz: ritchey logic

Vorbau : Ringle clamp on

Lenker : Awnser Hyper lite

Griffe : Grab on

Bremsgriffe: Avid SD 7

Bremse : Avid SD7

Gabel : pace rc31 

Nabe VR : Shimano XT Paralax Mod. HB-M737

Nabe HR : Shimano XT Mod. FM-M732

Felge VR : Campa STHENO

Felge HR : Campa ATEK

Speichen : DT

Felgenband : Schwalbe

Schläuche : Schwalbe

Reifen : Michelin Wild Gripper 1.95

Sattelstütze : Thomson Elite, silber

Sattel: Flite carbon

Schaltwerk/Spanner : Suntour SUPERBE

Kette : Sram PC48

Kettenstrebenschutz : Lizard 

Flaschenhalter: tune


Das Rad befindet sich in einem super Zustand. Im Sommer gabs noch die neue Gabel, einen neuen Steuersatz und neue Züge. Hat mich auch noch mal ca. 250 gekostet.

Dazu gibt es noch zwei Ritchey Z.E.D. race pro(oder so ähnlich) in 2.1 und 2 Ritchey lite Schläuche . Beides natürlich ovp!

Haben möchte ich 550!


Frank


----------



## tenacious m (6. Dezember 2005)

SURLY KETTENBLATT (stainless steel   )
34 Zähne / 110 LK 
und natürlich neu sollte es sein...


----------



## Martin M (6. Dezember 2005)

tenacious m schrieb:
			
		

> SURLY KETTENBLATT (stainless steel   )
> 34 Zähne / 110 LK
> und natürlich neu sollte es sein...


Guckst du hier
http://www.riddertweewielers.nl/shop/ 
unter Kettingblad


----------



## martn (12. Dezember 2005)

wer warn das, der drüben in rosacounty die 29,8er sattelstütze wollte, hab die nämlich jetz extra von zu hause mitgebracht, aber mir nich gemerkt, wers war... bitte melde dich!


----------



## asco1 (12. Dezember 2005)

moin,

versuche ich's hier auch mal:

ich suche 'nen BeachCruiser-Rahmen - also:

26"
mglst. klein
mglst. Stahl
mglst. preiswert
vllt. incl. Gabel?

hat noch wer was rumliegen?

Ganze Räder auch anbieten - wenn der preis stimmt.

Cheers!
Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pueftel (13. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

mein singlespeeder(siehe oben!) ist noch zu haben! Evtl mÃ¶chte ja jemand  sein Weihnachtsgeld noch los werden.  Neue VB:  500â¬ 



Frank


----------



## olli (13. Dezember 2005)

Kramer Dual & SSP Rahmen neu. Gerade gekauft. Wegen Aufgabe meines Hobbies zu verkaufen!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7204826687


----------



## mahatma (13. Dezember 2005)

olli schrieb:
			
		

> Kramer Dual & SSP Rahmen neu. Gerade gekauft. Wegen Aufgabe meines Hobbies zu verkaufen!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7204826687



Was hatt denn dein Hobby, also Fressen, Saufen und blöd rumlabern, mit diesem Rahmen zu tun?


----------



## PHR3AK (13. Dezember 2005)

hallo, suche 26,2mm sattelstütze in lang. find im netz nur irgendwelche alten mit 19cm gesamtlänge müsste aber mind 28cm aus rahmen gucken. 
also wenn wer eine hat und weis wo´s längere giebt bitte sagen?


----------



## martn (13. Dezember 2005)

die x-tas-y skalar is ganz brauchbar und gibts in so ziemlich allen vorstellbaren durchmessern. bei so dünn allerdings wohl nur bis 350mm (die andern sind dann 400)


----------



## PHR3AK (14. Dezember 2005)

danke, gerade bestellt.


----------



## jsweet (15. Dezember 2005)

hi,

ich suche die Griffgummis für eine Shimano Exage Rennradbremse...


----------



## olli (16. Dezember 2005)

Original Surly Spanner, wie neu, 2 Federn, 24.- plus Versand (7.- versichert, 5.- unversichert).
Neupreis über 50.-


----------



## olli (17. Dezember 2005)

olli schrieb:
			
		

> Original Surly Spanner, wie neu, 2 Federn, 24.- plus Versand (7.- versichert, 5.- unversichert).
> Neupreis über 50.-


VERKAUFT


----------



## asco1 (18. Dezember 2005)

asco1 schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> 
> versuche ich's hier auch mal:
> 
> ...



   

Keiner?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (18. Dezember 2005)

asco1 schrieb:
			
		

> Keiner?



Schau mal beim E nach dem Verkäufer "rad-core", oder sind die von ihm immer noch zu groß?!


----------



## cibi (18. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

suche eine schwarze 26" Ritchey Logic Starrgabel,1 1/8",Ahead,Schaft mindestens 195 mm,neu oder in gutem Zustand.


----------



## der alte ron (18. Dezember 2005)

asco1 schrieb:
			
		

> Keiner?


 
Doch ich vieleicht . schau in meine Galerie , ich hätte dir auch eine PN geschrieben wenn dein Posteingang nicht VOLL wäre  .

Nikolay


----------



## immerletzter (19. Dezember 2005)

Verkaufe Rennradrahmen SSp - Continental

571mm OR
560mm RH m-m
146mm SR
455mm KS

Gabel
Steuersatz
Innenlager

horizontale Ausfallenden
abnehmbares Schaltauge


----------



## immerletzter (19. Dezember 2005)

Anholung in Berlin. Versand 15 ...


----------



## asco1 (19. Dezember 2005)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Schau mal beim E nach dem Verkäufer "rad-core", oder sind die von ihm immer noch zu groß?!



danke für den Tipp - aber Velor-Schrott wollte ich nicht kaufen. 




			
				der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Doch ich vieleicht . schau in meine Galerie , ich hätte dir auch eine PN geschrieben wenn dein Posteingang nicht VOLL wäre  .
> Nikolay



oh - sorry. Mach ich gleich mal leer. Hm - FELT classic stretch - sehr nice. Jetz müsste nur noch der Preis stimmen. 

Cheers!
Basti


----------



## der alte ron (20. Dezember 2005)

Du hast PM ...


----------



## jsweet (21. Dezember 2005)

suche laufradsatz für 28"

bitte alles anbieten - ob modern oder klassisch, gerne auch mit ssp nabe!

schöne weihnachtstage!


----------



## immerletzter (26. Dezember 2005)

jsweet schrieb:
			
		

> suche laufradsatz für 28"
> 
> bitte alles anbieten - ob modern oder klassisch, gerne auch mit ssp nabe!
> 
> schöne weihnachtstage!



Rigida DP18 silber matt 32L
DT Swiss Competition black vorn-radial / hinten 3-fach
Shimano Ultegra 6500 Naben
Neu

Rigida Nova rot 32L
Hügi 240 rot vorn / Onyx Road 130mm
DT Swiss Comeptition black
nagelneu, aber nur das VR ist eingespeicht.

Mavic CXP33 silber 36L
Ultegra Nabe
Dt Revolution

Mavic Open Pro 32L
Ultegra Nabensatz
speichen muss ich nochmal nachschauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gary Jr. (27. Dezember 2005)

Serotta Bahnrad

Rahmen Serotta (weiss lackiert) Stahl 56 cm, Campagnolo Record Steuersatz, Kurbel (165 mm) und Innenlager, 3T Vorbau (Konus) und Lenker, Sattelstütze Syncros, Flite schwarz, Campagnolo Shamal (auf Wunsch mit Alu-Befestigungsmuttern), Conti Competition Collé
sehr guter Zustand / Preis: 700 Euro (plus Versand)

Anfragen bitte per PM


----------



## faxe (29. Dezember 2005)

Salute
suche ne 1 Zoll Kette für´n Radl Bj.1932
also uno zoll von Niete bis Niete
wer weiß wos sowas noch gibt ?


----------



## vio (4. Januar 2006)

So weiter gehts mit den Umstrukturierungsmaßnahmen im Radpark. Wie wäre es mit einem Surly Crosscheck. Schwarz, RH 56cm in nahezu neuem Zustand. Wurde nie im Regen oder bei Nässe gefahren!!!!!
Lieferumfang: Rahmen+Gabel+Steuersatz






Preis: 310 incl. Versand

Gruß ML.


----------



## bird (5. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

baue mir gerade ein 26er Siglespeed. Hab jetzt alle Teile zusammen bis auf die Gabel. Suche eine Cannondale Fatty Starrgabel oder irgendetwas ähnliches. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja weiterhelfen.


----------



## biker1967 (5. Januar 2006)

bird schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> baue mir gerade ein 26er Siglespeed. Hab jetzt alle Teile zusammen bis auf die Gabel. Suche eine Cannondale Fatty Starrgabel oder irgendetwas ähnliches. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja weiterhelfen.


Versuchs mal damit
http://cgi.ebay.de/Cannondale-Starr...09401727QQcategoryZ100534QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
vielleicht haste ja glück und das Ding gefällt dir


----------



## Steffen04 (6. Januar 2006)

Hi,

angeboten wird ein betagter aber fast neuwertiger Koga Miyata Straßenflitzer mit kpl. 600er Gruppe. RH müsste 52 cm sein. Bilder sind einige in meinem Album. Rad stand seit den Aufnahmen im warmen Keller, also alles wie gehabt...
Rad ist nicht mein Eigen, gehört nem Kumpel und muss minimum 120,- bringen. 

Gruß, Steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keili (6. Januar 2006)

Steffen04 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> angeboten wird ein betagter aber fast neuwertiger Koga Miyata Straßenflitzer mit kpl. 600er Gruppe. RH müsste 52 cm sein. Bilder sind einige in meinem Album. Rad stand seit den Aufnahmen im warmen Keller, also alles wie gehabt...
> Rad ist nicht mein Eigen, gehört nem Kumpel und muss minimum 120,- bringen.
> ...



Und was will der Singlespeeder mit ner 600er GRUPPE???
Stell es in den Bikemarkt oder verkauf den Rahmen einzeln. Singlespeedtaulich wäre der ja. 120,-  halte ich auch für ein bissel übertrieben.

Keili


----------



## ambassador66 (6. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der suche nach einem komplett-rad, um mich in der single-speed welt "einzufahren"

ich bin 1,73m also eher was kleiners.... gerne auch marke eigenbau!

danke schonmal


----------



## vio (7. Januar 2006)

vio schrieb:
			
		

> So weiter gehts mit den Umstrukturierungsmaßnahmen im Radpark. Wie wäre es mit einem Surly Crosscheck. Schwarz, RH 56cm in nahezu neuem Zustand. Wurde nie im Regen oder bei Nässe gefahren!!!!!
> Lieferumfang: Rahmen+Gabel+Steuersatz
> 
> 
> ...




VERKAUFT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bird (7. Januar 2006)

biker1967 schrieb:
			
		

> Versuchs mal damit
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Cannondale-Starr...09401727QQcategoryZ100534QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> vielleicht haste ja glück und das Ding gefällt dir


An sich schon gut, allerdings brauche ich eine mit Disc- und Cantiaufnahme. Hab schon überall nachgefragt. Im Fahrradladen behaupten die sogar, dass es die Fatty nur als Federgabelversion gibt.


----------



## Clue (7. Januar 2006)

Hi,

suche eine Nabe mit 125mm oder 126mm?? Einbaubreite für meinen 28 Zoll Singlespeeder. Die Kassettenaufnahme sollte ein Schraubgewinde sein. Komplettes Laufrad würde ich auch nehmen. Kann ruhig älter und gebraucht sein. Angebote bitte per PM.

MfG Jan


----------



## koni677hippie (7. Januar 2006)

faxe schrieb:
			
		

> Salute
> suche ne 1 Zoll Kette für´n Radl Bj.1932
> also uno zoll von Niete bis Niete
> wer weiß wos sowas noch gibt ?


Versuch es mal bei Heinz Fingerhut www.velo-classic.de der dürfte sowas haben.

Ich bin auf der Suche nach Campagnoloteilen, auch Bahnradkomponenten und zB  alten Cantileverbremsen von Campa(gabs da nicht mal eine I-Adresse von jemanden der mit so alten Zeugs handeltß) und große Diamantbahradrahmen(ab 58cm, weiß jemand ob es die so groß gab oder evtl. noch größer?)Wer hat irgendetwas davon???


----------



## biker1967 (7. Januar 2006)

bird schrieb:
			
		

> An sich schon gut, allerdings brauche ich eine mit Disc- und Cantiaufnahme. Hab schon überall nachgefragt. Im Fahrradladen behaupten die sogar, dass es die Fatty nur als Federgabelversion gibt.


Das ist nicht richtig! die sollen keinen Müll erzählen und sich mal in den Analen bei Cannondale.com besser erkundigen.


----------



## Jimmy H (8. Januar 2006)

koni677hippie schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin auf der Suche nach Campagnoloteilen, auch Bahnradkomponenten und zB  alten Cantileverbremsen von Campa(gabs da nicht mal eine I-Adresse von jemanden der mit so alten Zeugs handeltß)



http://shop.afrobike.de/

ansonsten gibts noch einen shop in holland, der viele ausgefallene sachen hat, name fällt mir leider grad nicht ein...


----------



## Gurkenschrauber (10. Januar 2006)

So,
nun ist es soweit und ich muß meine Werkstatt und mein Lager von schönen Fahrradteilen aufgeben.
Meine Frau hat gesagt entweder die alten Teile oder das Rennrad und Mountainbike
Na ja da ich das Fahrrad benutze und es nicht nur anschaue und mich daran ergötze kommen nund die ersten Parts bei E-Bay unter den HAMMER

Ich schreibe das hier nicht um Geld mit den Parts zu machen sondern nur weil ich mich ärgern würde wenn mir keiner was sagt. Und weil ich ein liebes ZUHAUSE dafür suche.

Syncros Stahl Kurbeln Syncros Laufradsätze oder eine Answer Gabel oder was noch viel schlimmer ist der Voodoo Cycles Wanga Single Speed Rahmen der mein Herz mal schneller schlagen lassen hat.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7210891235&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&rd=1

Zack alles vorbei, kann froh sein das mein Mountainbike noch einen Platz hat und das es nicht heist was willst du denn damit das brauchst du doch nicht.

Also wen es interssiert der kann ja mal bei EBAY mich als Mitglied suchen.

Oder me PM oder Mail schicken.

GURKENSCHRAUBER wie überall.

Diese schönen alten XT Sachen schnief


----------



## Misanthrop (12. Januar 2006)

Suche einen 28" RR Laufradsatz. am liebsten mit Reifen.
Aber bietet mal alles an, was für kleines weggehen soll. Kann auch kleine AChten haben, solange man es noch rauszentrieren kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8ball (14. Januar 2006)

Hi, 

mein neuer singlespeeder nimmt langsam gestallt an... was mir aber noch fehlt, wären triathlon bremshebel. finde die schauen einfach schöbner aus an einem aero-lenker. also , wenn jemand welche günstig abugeben hat. bitte meldet euch.

lg 8ball


----------



## Tippi29 (15. Januar 2006)

Hallo

Verkaufe einen Titan MTB Rahmen mit Stahlgabel/Gewinde und STX Shimano Gewinde Steuersatz(1 1/8) im Set.

Rahmen:Titan gebÃ¼rstet
Cantisockel
Oberrohr:ca.55cm von Mitte-Mitte
Sattelrohr:ca.52,5 von Mitte Tretlager bis Oberkante.

Gabel:Stahl (schwarz) Cantisockel
Gabelschaft 1 1/8 Gewinde

Kleine Besonderheit,der Rahmen hat eine Aufnahme fÃ¼r eine Sachs Scheibenbremse an der linken Hinterbaustrebe.
Preis: 260â¬
Einfach eine PN an mich.

GrÃ¼sse

Tippi


Hier noch ein Foto:


----------



## goldn (15. Januar 2006)

Hallo ,
suche zwecks Aufbau eines 28 Zoll SSP´s Renn- oder Touringrahmen in Rahmengröße 59cm (Mitte-Mitte). Am liebsten hätte ich einen Stahlrahmen aus den 70er oder frühen 80ern (vintage nennt sich das ). Zustand egal, Hauptsache keine Durchrostungen, Dellen o.ä. Darf natürlich aber auch ungebraucht und "gut gelagert" sein. Am besten mit passender Gabel. Folgende Features sollte er ebenfalls mitbringen:

1.	Markenstahlgeröhr ( Reynolds / Columbus / Tange / Mannesmann etc.)
2.	klassisch gemufft
3.	Schutzblechösen V+H
4.	Reifendurchlauf  bis 700 x 32C
5.	horizontale Ausfallenden
6.	je weniger Anlötteile desto besser

Als Anhaltspunkt kommen mir jetzt grad mal folgende Marken in den Sinn: Raleigh, Peugeot, Gazelle, Cilo, Mairag, Villiger, Titan, Bianchi, Viner, was noch?

Angebote via PM oder mit Bild und Preisvorstellung direkt an [email protected]

Dankeschön!


----------



## Tippi29 (24. Januar 2006)

Hallo

!!! DER RAHMEN IST VERKAUFT !!! 








[/QUOTE]

Grüsse

Tippi


----------



## insanerider (4. Februar 2006)

..verkaufe ein 19 Zähne Fixel ungefahren unmontiert mit Schrauben zum Selbstkostenpreis von 19 Euro mit Versand, da mein MTB Fixed Projekt vorerst gestorben ist.

Sollte jemand ein altes Rennrad bzw Rahmen Gabel fixed etc tauglich rumliegen haben (darf nur fast nix kosten) freu ich mich über PM


----------



## Hickerklicker (6. Februar 2006)

Verkaufe eine neue Pace RC29, also 29er Gabel. Ist noch originalverpackt, aber ich habe meinen 29er Rahmen verkauft kurz bevor die Gabel eingetroffen ist und ich kann wohl erst mal kein Rad neben die vier anderen stellen, sonst bekomme ich Hausverbot. Kostet 260 Euro neu. Auf Wunsch habe ich für 10 Euro extra noch die Cantischellen mit Stahlsockeln oder für 25 Euro die Cantischellen mit Titansockeln. Alles weitere unter www.pace-racing.co.uk






(Falls jemand braucht, ein Set nagelneue Avid V-Brakes Singel Digit habe ich noch rumliegen für 55 Euro, und eine gebrauchte Oakley Racing Jacket für 70 Euro)

Achja, und ich suche einen Surly Crosscheck Rahmen in 56 oder ähnlicher Grösse (Oberrohr um 55), auch ein anderer 28" Rahmen im Crosser, Trekking, Renner-Style für meine Freundin (das wäre das einzige fünfte erlaubte Rad .-(


----------



## realbiker (6. Februar 2006)

Hi!

Hat jemand Interesse an einem fast neuen 29er ON-ONE Inbred 18" (für Körpergröße ~ 170 - 185 cm) Stahlrahmen. 

Ich könnte es folgendermaßen anbieten:
- Rahmen (eventuell mit Gabel)
- Singlespeed (nicht ganz komplett)
- Komplettrad begängt

Wer Interesse hat kann sich melden [email protected]! Anbei mal ein Bild von der jetzigen Version - verkauft wird es in einer ähnlichen Version!


----------



## jkarwath (8. Februar 2006)

Infos + Bilder hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=9325&sort=1&cat=4&page=1

Jörg


----------



## Misanthrop (9. Februar 2006)

Suche 1" Schaftvorbau Rennrad Länge eher nebensächlich bis 150mm aber ok.

Am besten mit passendem Lenker dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pj10 (12. Februar 2006)

hallo,

suche eine der oben genannten starrgabeln. farbe egal. bitte angebot mit foto und preisvorstellung an [email protected] 

vielen dank


----------



## möp (12. Februar 2006)

hallo 

bin grad dabei mein altes rr bissl herzurichten und deshalb auch auf der suche nach pedalen 

von euch hat doch bestimmt noch wer welche zum festzurren rumliegen, oder? 

würd mich freun wenn mir die jemand billig überlassen kann 

gruß Flo


----------



## goldn (13. Februar 2006)

*1.) 26" SSP Hinterrad mit Bullseye Nabe / DT Competition Speichen / MS Nippel / Campa Stehno Felge / Esjot Freilauf:*

36 Loch / 3 fach gekreuzt / absolut mittig zentriert / Kettenlinie 42 (!) mm / 133 mm Einbaubreite / inkl. Bullseye Inbusschrauben (Feingewinde) / guter bis sehr guter Zustand /// *79,- inkl. Fracht*

*2.) 26" SSP Laufradsatz mit DMR Revolver DISC Naben / Sapim Laser 2.0-1.5 Speichen am HR und VR rechts / DT Comp Speichen 2.0-1.8 VR links / MS Nippel / Schwalbe Textilfelgenband / Mach1 2.3 Disc Felgen:*

 32 Loch / 3 fach gekreuzt / Kettenlinie 53 mm / 100 & 135 mm Einbaubreite / 6 Loch Discstandard / inkl. Original DMR Inbusschrauben und Andruckscheiben / Felgen "entlabelt" / absolut NEU und unbenutzt  / absolut SCHWARZ (inkl. Nippel) /// *189,- inkl. Fracht* /// *199,- inkl. Fracht und Dicta 16er Freilauf*

Alles natürlich ohne die abgebildeten Reifen etc. Bei Interresse PN, abholen in Berlin ist natürlich auch möglich!

Gruß goldn


----------



## Keili (15. Februar 2006)

Nachdem ich das Rad in den 1,5 Jahren, die ich es besitze, nur 2 mal gefahren bin, will ich es jetzt verkaufen.
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich es nicht in Teilen verkaufen müsste! Komplettpreis 750.-  incl. Versand.






Rahmen: Wilier
Gabel: Marin Rock Star
Steuersatz: WCS
Vorbau: Extralight
Lenker: Easton EA70
Bremsen: Avid Ti Kupfer
Naben: White Eno/Racer X
Felgen: Hinten 517 Vorne 717
Kurbel: Cook
Kettenblatt: TA
Rizel: Dura Ace Track (ja es ist z.Zt. fixed, es kann aber jeder gerne ein Freilaufrizel montiert werden)
Züge: Nokon
Sattelstütze (entgegen der Fotos): Thomson silber
Sattel: Flite
Pedale: keine











Der Rahmen ist vollvercromt und danach lackiert. Der Lack ist auf der Unterseite des Unterrohrs von Steineschlägen und am Innenlager und der Kettenstrebe durch ein Chainsuck, beschädigt.

Würde mich freuen, wenn er in gute Hände kommt.

Keili


----------



## kingmoe (15. Februar 2006)

Keili, du bist verrückt, so ein Traumbike zu verhökern - aber das haben dir ja schon andere gesagt  
Andererseits sind Räder auch zum Fahren da, ich kann dich schon verstehen.

So, ich habe das Gegenteil anzubieten, einen alten und stark gebrauchten Wheeler-313-Rahmen aus Tange MTB-Tubing und mit 1"-Steuerrohr. Ausfaller SSP-geeignet. Gabel ist wohl hinüber (verbogen). Bin das Teil nie selber gefahren! Habe es nur gekauft, um die Kurbel abzuschrauben. Lack ist teilweise stark beschädigt.

Mit Steuersatz, defekter Gabel, Vorbau, Sattelspanner, so wie auf dem Bild. Für Selbstabholer im Hamburg: Sixpack Pils, Astra oder Holsten bevorzugt  
Sonst 20,- inkl. Versand, dann gibt es noch ein No-Name-Innenlager dazu.

Würde auch gegen ein 113mm langes BSA-Innenlager für 73er Gehäuse tauschen.


----------



## marinti (19. Februar 2006)

Keili schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem ich das Rad in den 1,5 Jahren, die ich es besitze, nur 2 mal gefahren bin, will ich es jetzt verkaufen.
> Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich es nicht in Teilen verkaufen müsste! Komplettpreis 750.-  incl. Versand.
> 
> 
> ...



Welche grösse ist den Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keili (20. Februar 2006)

Rahmenhöhe (Mitte/Oberkannte) : 48,5cm
Oberrohrlänge (Mitte/Mitte) : 56,5cm

Keili


----------



## marinti (20. Februar 2006)

Keili schrieb:
			
		

> Rahmenhöhe (Mitte/Oberkannte) : 48,5cm
> Oberrohrlänge (Mitte/Mitte) : 56,5cm
> 
> Keili



Leider ist es mir zu klein .


----------



## oldman (21. Februar 2006)

moin,

schwarzer Singleator, neu, OVP. 
War ein Weihnachtsgeschenk, brauch's nicht, weil ich schon einen habe!
45 inkl Versand in D.
so long 
oldman


----------



## Misanthrop (21. Februar 2006)

suche 28" Fixedlaufrad


----------



## olli (4. März 2006)

Voodoo Wanga RAhmen 17 Zoll,
Sitzrohr 43 cm. Oberrohr (am Oberrohr) 57 cm, ungefahren, Singlespeed mit verschiebbaren Ausfallenden, 299.- plus 7.- Versand.

olli


----------



## [email protected] (4. März 2006)

wie du verkaufst den ?
im eingangradforum hast du voll von dem geschwaermt...


----------



## olli (4. März 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> wie du verkaufst den ?
> im eingangradforum hast du voll von dem geschwaermt...


Den hab ich, weil er billig war, noch zusätzlich zu meinem 18er ersteigert. 
Der 18er bleibt, der 17er geht.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7221432571

Und mein Komplettrad 1FG von CAnnondale in 18 Zoll, das ich erst vor kurzem in Holland für 600.- gekauft habe, ist auch wieder für 600.- zu haben. Die 1FG Bremsen quitschen und das Voodoo fährt sich einfach besser (ähnlich wie ein RM Blizzard).


----------



## DeadlyT. (4. März 2006)

Weiss nicht, ob das hier so gut reinpasst, aber Singlespeed ists allemal: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8774962173&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1


----------



## Altitude (6. März 2006)

neuer 13 Zoll Team Marin Rahmen in Orange zu Verkaufen...

Canti-Only, Columbus Cyber Rohr







VHB: 75 Euro incl. Versand

mit neuwertigen Ritchey WCS Steuersatz und neuer Scott Stütze in 26,8 VHB 140 Euro incl. Versand


----------



## Altitude (7. März 2006)

Chris King 1 1/8 Steuersatz Ahead, rasta, 2 Jahre alt - 85 Öcken

Salsa FlippOff-Set (Sattelst., VR, HR), rasta, gebraucht, aber optisch und technisch ok - 50 Öcken

Salsa Shaft, 27,2, schwarz, 410mm, neu, unten vom einmaligen Einbau kleine Kratzer - 45 Öcken

Ritchy Logic Stütze, 27,2, silber, neu, 400mm, 25 Öcken

Look S2 Moab, rot, incl. Cleats -  40 Öcken

Moots Titan-Lenker / gerade / 590mm / 5° - 70 Öcken

3 Sätze Panaracer FireCross 700x45 für 35 Öcken pro Satz

Versand kommt halt noch dazu...man kann aber über alles reden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixthewolf (8. März 2006)

hi

ich hÃ¤tte einen nagelneuen Satz rote King Singlespeednaben abzugeben.






incl. Lockring und 2 Spacer

wahlweise mit Achsstummel fÃ¼r Schnellspanner oder Fun-bolts(20â¬ Aufpreis)

Ã¼ber technische details und den UVP muss ich sicher nicht weiter schreiben 

400â¬

nach Absprache baue ich daraus fÃ¼r um die 100â¬ aufpreis auch einen kompletten Laufradsatz zusammen, da geistern bei ebay gerade knallrote SUN 0Â°XC rum  :tilt:

felix


----------



## rao (9. März 2006)

Hallo,

ich hätte ein Custom SSp Rahmen/Gabelset anzubieten.
Nie gefahren, nur aufgebaut und wieder zerlegt!

Rh: 57,5cm (Compact-Rahmen Geometrie Mitte Tretlager bis Oberkante
                  Sitzrohr 50cm)
Oberrohrlänge:57,5cm horizontal

25CroMo4 Rohre doppelt konifiziert

Stahlgabel A-head 1 1/8''

Farbe:Raw Klar gepulvert

350 Euro

Rao


----------



## Pedä__ (17. März 2006)

hi, 

falls es hier bären gibt die ein 44er blatt fahren:

will ein nagelneues middleburnblatt loswerden (69g)

silber/ 5-arm (für tune, storck etc. passend)

20 inkl versand im gepolsterten brief

da ich nur selten hier reinschauen werde schickt ihr mir am besten ne pm oder ignoriert diesen thread.


----------



## Johnny-Ass (19. März 2006)

Hallö!

Ich such ein 17 Zähne Ritzel für Kassettennaben.

Gruß

Tobi


----------



## Altitude (21. März 2006)

Die allseits bekannte Hope ausm Spot steht zum Verkauf:

HopeMono Mini

IS 2000

VR 160mm
HR 140mm
















Technisch und Optisch in einem sehr guten Zustand, nur am hinteren Sattel ist ein Gewinde ausgerissen und muß mit eine Mutter gekonntert werden - fällt net auf und hält bombenfest...für mein Gewicht ist die 140er Scheibe bei langen Abfahrten einfach a weng zu schwach...die Leitungen sind ungekürzt...

incl. beider Scheiben, Entlüftungskit und einem Paar Ersatzbelägen (SwissStop)...

VHB: 280 Öcken incl. Versand

dekadenceordie(at)mac(dot)com


----------



## t-age (27. März 2006)

Aloha,

suche nen schicken Stahlrahmen in Rh. um 50 cm, Oberrohr so ca. 560-580 mm, (soll für 180 cm ne gemäßigte Tourenposiution ergeben), mit Discaufnahme.
Idealerweise mit passender Starrforke, die ebenfalls scheibentauglich sein muss.

Dachte an so was wie nen Surly 1x1, Rotor, Wanga, usw...

Wer was abzugeben hätte mailt mir bitte an: t-age(ätt)gmx.net

Ciao t-age


----------



## t-age (30. März 2006)

Aloha,

hätte wegen meines neuen Projektes (Umrüstung auf Disc) meinen aktuellen SSP-tauglichen Rahmen abzugeben, ideale Basis für nen Low-Budget-Streetfighter/Stadtschlampe  

Details siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=12681

Ciao t-age


----------



## raymund (30. März 2006)

Hätte eine verschlissene 8-fach XTR-Kassette zu verschenken.
Wird für Singlespeedbasteleien gerne genommen.

Gegen Versandkosten (Warensendung)

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## jkarwath (9. April 2006)

Das Rad gibt es hier:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...tem=8789345199

MfG

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_eine (9. April 2006)

Suche die DX ritzel einzeln,die in diesem single-speed kit drin sind.
link von nem händler oder so wäre auch ok.
mfg der_eine


----------



## der_eine (9. April 2006)

hat sich erledigt.


----------



## biker1967 (9. April 2006)

jkarwath schrieb:
			
		

> Das Rad gibt es hier:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...tem=8789345199
> 
> ...


Der link funktioniert nicht!!!


----------



## phoenixinflames (11. April 2006)

Nicht wirklich Singlespeed, aber was solls. Evtl. kann mir ja hier geholfen werden.

Ich suche einen Vorbau in klassischer Optik, 1 1/8"  ahead, 110-125mm, 0 - max 5°.

Control Tech, Salsa, Rocket Science o.ä. wären optimal.

Bitte kein Syncros oder Ringlé.

Angebote oder evtl. auch Links zu Shops, die noch etwas in der Art haben, bitte per Email oder PN.


Danke im Voraus, Basti


----------



## goldn (13. April 2006)

*zu verkoofen....*

Singlespeed / Fixed:
Miche Team SSP Kurbeln mit Kettenschutz / 44 Z / 170er LÃ¤nge / NEU: 39,- â¬

Miche Primato HF-SSP bzw. Bahnnaben / 32 L / SB / 2006er Design / NEU: 69,- â¬

26" HR mit Bullseye 36 Loch Nabe / DT Competition Speichen / MS Nippel / Campa Stehno Felge / Esjot 16Z Freilauf / gebraucht: 59,- â¬ verkauft


*anderes NÃ¼tzliches...*

Tektro RX 2.1 Crosslevers / 31.8 mm Lenkerklemmung / silber oder schwarz / NEU: 10,- â¬

Tange LAV 82 Steuersatz / 1 1/8 " AH / 100g / silber oder schwarz / NEU: 15,- â¬

Miche Primato Syntesi MTB-Nabenpaar / 32 L / 9fach HG / SB / Alu-KassettenkÃ¶rper / NEU: 59,- â¬

Shimano LX V-Brakes BR-M600 / v&h / poliert / komplett / NEU : 19,- â¬

Tubus Luna GepÃ¤cktrÃ¤ger / V2A / 26" & 28 / NEU: 69,- â¬ verkauft


*Retro*******....*

Shimano XT Steuersatz / HP-M736 / 1 1/8" Std / NEU: 19,- â¬

Handschuhe "gestrickt" / GrÃ¶Ãe S / NEU: 4,- â¬

Handschuhe Frottee / GrÃ¶Ãe L / NEU: 4,- â¬

MT.Zefal Schutzbleche / weiÃ / 26" / NEU: 15,- â¬ verkauft

Shimano XT Sharkfin Kettenstrebenschutz / NEU: 5,- â¬

Noch gefunden: CLB Aero Rennbremshebel / weiÃe Hoods / rar, beautiful & NEU: 25,- â¬


Fotos in meiner Galerie: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgalle...500/ppuser/5638


alles zzgl. Poddo bzw. abzuholen in Berlin

bei Interesse PN oder Mail an misch...


----------



## ChrisKing (16. April 2006)

Verkaufe ein Surly Singlespeed Ritzel - Größe 15tx3/32
Kann aber auch mit diversen breiten 1 1/8 BMX Ketten gefahren werden. Es ist an der Aufnahme 4,3mm breit und frisst sich somit nicht in den Kassettenkörper!

Ich habe das Ritzel nur einen Tag gefahren, es ist somit quasi wie neu! Ich verkaufe es, weil mir die Übersetzung nicht taugt.

Möchte noch 25 Euro incl. Versand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robocop (18. April 2006)

verkaufe mein winterprojekt
rahmen gabel disk is2000 tauglich
rahmen gabel bremsen avid 7 lx laufradsatz 50 km alt
kurbel truativ fsa platinum lager
gewicht inkl pedale 8525 gramm
auf wunsch mit schwalbe fast fred plus 200g
mit zubhör 16t, ketten, spanner 22 und 32er blatt
anbauteile amoeba scud
bestzustand
fotos auf anfrage
euro 420


----------



## Fabi (21. April 2006)

siehe Signatur


----------



## realbiker (28. April 2006)

Könnte man auf Retro umbauen ...


Verkaufe ein *Francesco Moser Special* (Stahlrahmen).Jahrgang um 1978. Schaltung ist eine *Nuovo Record* drauf (5-fach). Lenker und Vorbau sind von 3TTT, die Felgen und Bremshebel von Weinmann. Schlauchreifen kommen von Vittoria ... . Leider hat der Rahmen eine Größe von 55,5 cm (Mitte-Ende) und ich komm nicht so recht damit zusammen ...  außerdem hab ich mir schon was anderes gefunden.

Preis nach Vereinbarung aber nicht viel !!!


----------



## BommelMaster (28. April 2006)

verkaufe eigenbau kettenspanner aus 6mm carbon(das sollte halten ;-)

länge (von loch zu loch ca 8 cm) mit ausreichendem schwenkbereich, siehe bild.

röllchen nicht im lieferumfang enthalten, kann man aber ein schaltröllchen oder sowas hernehmen

preis 10 euro incl versand, bei interesse pm


----------



## goldn (1. Mai 2006)

*nun doch noch in gute (kleine) HÃ¤nde abzugeben:*

*Pinky!  *





*Rahmen & Gabel:* db Chrom-MolybdÃ¤n unbekannter Herkunft, doppelt pulverbeschichtet in RAL 3015 bei Goetz-PB
*RahmenmaÃe:* SR 49cm (M-M) , OR 51cm (M-M)
*Steuersatz: *Shimano Ultegra 600 Cartridge 
*Innenlager:* Kinex Cartridge mit Aluschalen und hohler CrMo-Achse
*Naben:* Miche Primato HF-Bahnnaben mit 32 Loch 
*Speichen:* DT Swiss Revolution 2,0-1,5-2,0mm am Vorderrad radial eingespeicht, Hinterrad 3 fach gekreuzt bzw. radial auf der Gegenseite
*Felgen: *Sun M14A  32 Loch geÃ¶Ãt
*Reifen:* Schwalbe Speedcruiser 622 x 30mm
*SchlÃ¤uche: *Schwalbe SV 18 extraleicht mit Sclaverand-Ventilen
*Felgenband:* Schwalbe HP Textilklebeband
*Freilauf:* 1 fach Dicta verchromt mit 16 ZÃ¤hnen
*Kette:* KSS Z 51 RB  rostfrei
*Kurbelgarnitur: *Shimano Ultegra 600, 170 mm KurbellÃ¤nge 
*Kettenblatt:* Shimano Dura Ace 46 Z
*Kettenschutzring:* Shimano Dura Ace 52er KB modifiziert
*Pedale: *VP 196 mit Industrielagern
*SattelstÃ¼tze: *Shimano Ultegra 600, Durchmesser 27,2 mm
*Sattel:* Shogun Flyover (Concor-Style) mit schwarzem Wildleder bezogen  
*Vorbau:* Shogun Zero, 1" Zoll, 120 mm LÃ¤nge, 10Â° Steigung, RAL 3015 beschichtet
*Lenker: *italienischer Alu-TrainingsbÃ¼gel im Torino-Style, Durchmesser 23,5mm
*Lenkergriffe:* Barend-MossgummibezÃ¼ge mit schwarzem Wildleder bezogen
*Bremsen:* Tektro RX 40, BremzugfÃ¼hrung im OR
*Bremshebel: *Promax Zweit- oder Crosslevers
*BremszÃ¼ge:* NirozÃ¼ge mit Shimano SLR HÃ¼llen in rot.

*Gewicht: * 8,8 KG

Bis auf den Sattel ist alles NEU, selbiger ist ca. 3 Monate gefahren worden.

*Preis:* soviel wieÂ´s mich selber gekostet hat = 555,- â¬

abholen, probesitzen und fahren in Berlin, fÃ¼r woandershin dann halt noch Porto oder selber organisierter Transport....


----------



## Kunibert (1. Mai 2006)

Version mit einer Rolle.
50 Km am Rennrad ausprobiert. 
Ich kann nun dank dünnerer Kette den  DMR Fahren und brauche den nicht mehr.
11,- inkl. Versand.


----------



## FuzzyLogic (2. Mai 2006)

Ich trenne mich von meinem Voodoo Wanga.

Rahmenhoehe von Mitte Tretlager bis Mitte Oberrohr gemessen 42 cm (48 cm Mitte-Oberkante), Oberrohr 57 cm.

Der Rahmen hat ein Schaltauge und Zugfuehrungen, sowie verstellbare Ausfallenden und abschraubbare Cantisockel, kann also sowohl als Schalter, als auch als Singlespeeder wahlweise mit Disc oder V-Brake gefahren werden!

Inklusive dem roten King- Steuersatz fuer 419.- Euro!





















Mehr Details im Bikemarkt.


----------



## Hickerklicker (2. Mai 2006)

Ich gebe meinen Fixie Inc. Singlespeeder ab, das Rahmenset, also alles ohne die Räder für 500 Euro. 
Davon sind die Anbau-Teile neu, so wie die Kurbel, Sattelstütze oder fast neu.
Ist das BlackJack Modell in der grossen Grösse (Oberrohr aber nur 570mm). Ich habe allerlei Varianten, wie Syntace Rennlenker, Kurierlenker mit Carscratchern, 130er Control Tech Vorbau mit Titan Flatbar. Vorderrad hab ich ebenfalls ein neues 105er Schwarz. Hinterrad haben ja alles gerne was anderes, ich hätte aber auch eins da, Shimano 600 Nabe, Ambrosio Colle Felge und Singlestar in 16 oder 18. 
Das Rad ist ein paar mal rumgereicht und gezeigt worden, hat aber kaum km, und wenn dann nur etwas Strasse. Die Kleber mach ich noch ab, kann auch WUnsch auch wieder welche dran machen.


----------



## Kunibert (2. Mai 2006)

2-Nocken Abzieher für ESJOT Ritzel

1 x benutzt, um einen ganz leicht aufgeszogenen Freilauf abzunehmen. 
10, inkl. Versand; ich habe 12,- excl. Versand gezahlt. 

Wer will, kann auch noch ein durchdrehendes Esjot gegen Portoaufwand  geschenkt haben; taugt aber nur zum Überstzung ausprobieren.


----------



## FuzzyLogic (4. Mai 2006)

Voodoo Wanga, Rahmenhoehe von Mitte Tretlager bis Mitte Oberrohr gemessen 42 cm (48 cm Mitte-Oberkante), Oberrohr 57 cm.

*Jetzt fuer nur 339.-!*












Mehr Details im Bikemarkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoshman (4. Mai 2006)

suche für meinen sommer-ssp nen 1" ahead steuersatz, nach möglichkeit in schwarz.
nichts besonderes, möglichst geringe einbauhöhe, so bis 15,-.

würde mich freuen, wenn mir da einer helfen.

schönen tag noch.

mfg hoshman


----------



## kingmoe (4. Mai 2006)

hoshman schrieb:
			
		

> suche für meinen sommer-ssp nen 1" ahead steuersatz, nach möglichkeit in schwarz.
> nichts besonderes, möglichst geringe einbauhöhe, so bis 15,-.
> 
> würde mich freuen, wenn mir da einer helfen.
> ...



Hier gibt´s auch 1" für 12 Taler plus 3 Versand, passt genau ;-)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7238462846


----------



## Kunibert (7. Mai 2006)

Kunibert schrieb:
			
		

> 2-Nocken Abzieher für ESJOT Ritzel
> 
> 1 x benutzt, um einen ganz leicht aufgeszogenen Freilauf abzunehmen.
> 10, inkl. Versand; ich habe 12,- excl. Versand gezahlt.
> ...



Hier ist das Forto dazu:


----------



## roborider (8. Mai 2006)

Ich suche einen Rahmen mit horizont. Ausfallenden, möglichst sehr billig, so ca. 17" Sitzrohrlänge und für 1 1/8 Steuersatz.... wenn das Material CrMo ist, dann auch mit kleinen Rissen

bitte PM


----------



## Kunibert (10. Mai 2006)

Verkaufe: Singlespeed tauglichen Rahmen + Teile Stahl RH 58 für Stadtrad, 28", schwarz.

Hier gegen kleines Angebot
- oder dort beim kleinen "e":
http://cgi.ebay.de/Rahmen-Teile-Hollandrad-57-5-Singlespeed-mgl-Hamburg_W0QQitemZ7240156225QQcategoryZ9199QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## niconj (12. Mai 2006)

Jo Leutz! Hat jemand ein 16 Dx Ritzel für mich?

Nico.


----------



## hypocidex (18. Mai 2006)

Zu haben ist ein neuer Rennen Rollenlager Singlespeed Kettenspanner.

Features:
- Material: CNC'ed 6061-T6 Aluminium
- breite Urethane-Kettenrolle (2 Industrielager)
- Gewicht: 112g

Preis: VB

Bei Fragen/Interesse: [email protected]


----------



## ChrisKing (19. Mai 2006)

Ritzel zu verkaufen:

1x 15t - einen Monat gefahren
1x 14t - NEU
Diese Ritzel ist etwa so breit wie die DX. 
Preis 11,50 Euro incl. Versand (nur beide zusammen).






Und dann hab ich noch ein Surly Singlespeed Ritzel. Größe 15tx3/32 
Kann aber auch mit breiten 1 1/8 BMX Ketten gefahren werden. Es ist an der Aufnahme 4,3mm breit und frisst sich somit nicht in den Kassettenkörper! 

Ich habe das Ritzel nur ein paar Minuten gefahren, es ist somit quasi wie neu! Ich verkaufe es, weil mir die Übersetzung nicht taugt.
Möchte noch 21,50 Euro incl. Versand.


----------



## Basti_aus_Osna (31. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

da mein Rad nichts sehr singlespeedtauglich war, hab ich mich jetzt eine Zeit lang mit einem leichten Gang rumgeplagt. Das muss geändert werden, also helft einem kleinen Männchen  mit einen halben Kettenglied für eine normale Kette für 8 fach Kassetten (also 3/32?), die leider in den Fahrradläden nicht zu finden war. Vielleicht hat jemand von euch noch so ein Teil rumliegen und braucht es nicht, da er/sie einen super singlespeed rahmen hat und übergibt es mir gegen Erstattung der Portokosten oder ein bisschen mehr, sonst muss ich es wohl online bestellen 

Gebt euch einen Ruck, ich bin dann der Typ, der euch fröhlich zuwinkt, ihr es aber nicht seht, weil er plötzlich schneller fahren kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olli (7. Juni 2006)

Rahmen Giant Escaper mit langen Ausfallenden, U-Brake Deore, Gabel Giant, Cantis Deore, Steuersatz Tange (oder sowas), Vorbau müßte SR sein, Lenker, Bremshebel, Stütze und Giant Sattel. 57.- inkl. Versand.

BJ schätzungsweise 1988/89.

Kann natürlich auch geschaltet gefahren werden. Suntour Schalthebel (2x) und Suntour SW sowie Deore Umwerfer: 20.- Aufpreis, in diesem Fall gibt es die gelben Aussenhüllen dazu!

2. Schalthebel und Umwerfer sind mittlerweile montiert!
Schutzbleche blaiben auch dran!






Der Rest auf dem Bild ist nicht dabei (Laufräder, Apfelbaum, etc...)!

olli


----------



## storcky (11. Juni 2006)

kann ein paar singlespped ritzel aus alu besorgen...haben ne breite aufnahme um den freilauf zu schonen...
bin meins jetzt schon einige touren gefahren und es hält gut!

nur in 17 Zähne !!!

gewicht 16gramm

preis 20euro pro stück plus 1,44 versand


wer interesse hat schreibt ne PM und ich besorg noch welche


ps: bild im bikemarkt!!!!


----------



## t-age (16. Juni 2006)

Aloha,

hätte da was an neuen RR-Rahmen anzubieten, natürlich jeweils mit SSP-tauglichem Ausfaller...

Der Wheeler ist RH 57 cm, Oberrohr 58 cm, der Battaglin RH 53, OR 55 cm. Jeweils 1" Steuerrohr...

VHB wäre jeweils so im oberen zweistelligen -Bereich...man wird sich sicher einigen können ;-)

Haben ein paar Lagerspuren, sonst wie gesagt neu. Ev. ließen sich auch noch Bremsen und weitere Teile dazu finden...

Bei Interesse: t-age(ätt)gmx.net

Ciao t-age


----------



## t-age (16. Juni 2006)

PS: Bilder hab ich auch noch...funktioniert hier leider aber grad ned. Werds später nochmal porobieren, einstweilen gings natürlich auch per email ;-)


----------



## fashizzel (21. Juni 2006)

suche einen ssp-tauglichen mtb rahmen, größe so 48cm, 1 1/8 steuerrohr, alu oder stahl. 
am besten günstig.


----------



## Altitude (26. Juni 2006)

Komplett in Schwarz - innen Gelb - 1 1/2 Jahre alt - gut erhalten - optisch keine Schäden - nur das "Kleingeldfach" vorne ist kaputt - innen ein wenig "verdreckt" - aber nix ekliges - nur ein paar Edding-Spuren - gemacht für Notbooks bis 17"... viel Platz (2 A4 Ordner und Notbook sind kein Problem)

incl. Versand in D 70 Euronen - NP um die 130 Euronen

hier ein paar Bilder von der T2-Seite:












dekadenceordie(at)mac(dot)com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## möp (26. Juni 2006)

hab noch eine nabe von on one zum verkauf





unbenutzt und top zustand, industriegelagert
40â¬


----------



## Steppenwind (27. Juni 2006)

Hallo Olli,
hast Du den Rahmen noch? Was für eine Oberrohrlänge hat der, wenn Du ihn noch hast?

Ciao STW


----------



## triangle (27. Juni 2006)

tach!

für diejenigen die es interessiert:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...50001967795&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1

ist`n altes koga miyata rennrad, single speed tauglich!

mfg b.


----------



## möp (1. Juli 2006)

hab noch ne surly singlespeednabe
32-loch





bei interesse pn


----------



## ChrisKing (9. Juli 2006)

Verkaufe Miche Bahnritzel 15t 1/8" (hat schon leichte Abnutzungserscheinungen). Ca. 2 Monate gefahren.

Mit dabei ist:

- Singlespeedshop Kassettenadapter mit Anpressring, 
präzisions Drehteil made in Germany aus Chrom-Nickel Stahl (X5CrNi18-10), rostfrei 
- Aluminium Distanzringe zum Spacern (2x 10mm, 1x 3mm), made in Germany 
- Shimano HG Lockring mit grossem Durchmesser 

Sieht so aus http://www.bmx-onlineshop.de/images/big/adapt4.jpg

Möchte noch 42 Euro incl. Versand haben.

Bei Interessse --> PM


----------



## t-age (15. Juli 2006)

Aloha,

hätte einen Satz ?Wiesmann? Kettenspanner für horizontale Ausfaller abzugeben...15

Ciao t-age


----------



## _stalker_ (16. Juli 2006)

Suche günstiges Kettenblatt 110mm Lochkreis so 38-44T


----------



## Jesus Freak (16. Juli 2006)

_stalker_ schrieb:
			
		

> Suche günstiges Kettenblatt 110mm Lochkreis so 38-44T



Check mal http://www.sports-house.de/xtCommerce/index.php?cPath=133_20&XTCsid=cd824bae5e22e196293f1fb950a32b34

Die Stronglight Blätter sind erschwinglich!!

cheers Basti


----------



## _stalker_ (16. Juli 2006)

Danke für den Hinweis!

Die Blätter habe ich schon bei einem anderen Shop entdeckt, allerdings kommen zu den 15-16 ja noch 6,50 bzw 7 porto und dann ist das schon wieder nicht mehr so günstig.

Ich dachte evtl. hat jemand ein passendes gefahrenes Blatt über, das er mir als Maxibrief schicken könnte...


----------



## giromechaniker (17. Juli 2006)

Habe verschiedene ssp ritzel fÃ¼r Kassettennaben:
2x 13T
1x 15T
1x 18T
Eins jeweils fÃ¼r 5â¬ plus 2â¬ porto.wenn jemand mehrere oder alle nimmt fÃ¤llt natÃ¼rlich auch nur einmal porto an

bei interesse bitte pn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giromechaniker (17. Juli 2006)

giromechaniker schrieb:
			
		

> Habe verschiedene ssp ritzel für Kassettennaben:
> 2x 13T
> 1x 15T
> 1x 18T
> ...




so alle ritzel verkauft


----------



## pj10 (19. Juli 2006)

habe ein 38er kettenblatt über. knapp ein jahr gefahren. für 4-arm?!. auf dem blatt steht was von 104mm. wurde an der gleich folgenden kurbel gefahren. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## pj10 (19. Juli 2006)

so. jetzt die kurbel. shimano lx. 175mm. vierkant. hat deutliche gebrauchspuren. sieht man ja auch auf den bildern.






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## pj10 (20. Juli 2006)

das wichtigste habe ich fast vergessen. den preis. sowohl kurbel, als auch kettenblatt sollten etwas mehr als die portokosten einbringen. wir werden uns schon einig.


----------



## pj10 (20. Juli 2006)

kurbel und kettenblatt sind verkauft.


----------



## Kendooo (20. Juli 2006)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Kettenspanner ähnlich dem Rennen. Habe aber noch keinen Shop gefunden, der einen liefern kann. Will vielleicht nicht einer sowas loswerden, oder hat nen Shoptipp?

Danke euch


----------



## trapperjohn (20. Juli 2006)

DMR STS (nicht für breite Ketten): http://www.bmx-onlineshop.de/index.html?d_36004_DMR_STS_Kettenspanner1953.htm

Den OnOne Spanner (Otherdoofer) gabs bei bikestore-online.de -- die hatten aber Probleme mit ihrem Webhoster und jetzt sind die Originaldomains weg. Der Nachfolge-Shop läuft irgendwie noch nicht, aber du kannst ja mal bei www.bike-order.com anfragen. Preis lag glaub ich bei 19,00 Eur.

So sieht der OnOne aus:


----------



## nisita (21. Juli 2006)

vielleicht kann mir hier jmd helfen..
suche ein kleines kettenblatt (20-30 Zähne), für 74mm lochkreis (will ein paar alpenpässe fahren... und da ist mir nen kleines blatt doch lieber, als mein 38er..)


----------



## ChrisKing (21. Juli 2006)

Kendooo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Kettenspanner ähnlich dem Rennen. Habe aber noch keinen Shop gefunden, der einen liefern kann. Will vielleicht nicht einer sowas loswerden, oder hat nen Shoptipp?
> 
> Danke euch



Den Rennen gibts hier http://singlespeedshop.de/

Ich hab noch was zu verkaufen:

Miche Bahnritzel 15t 1/8" (hat schon leichte Abnutzungserscheinungen). Ca. 2 Monate gefahren.

Mit dabei ist:

- Singlespeedshop Kassettenadapter (1cm breit, frisst sich somit nicht in den Freialufkörper!) mit Anpressring, 
präzisions Drehteil made in Germany aus Chrom-Nickel Stahl (X5CrNi18-10), rostfrei 
- Aluminium Distanzringe zum Spacern (2x 10mm, 1x 3mm), made in Germany 
- Shimano HG Lockring mit grossem Durchmesser 

Sieht so aus http://www.bmx-onlineshop.de/images/big/adapt4.jpg

Möchte noch 42 Euro incl. Versand haben.

Bei Interessse --> PM

Und dann hab ich noch Kettenspanner für 10mm Achse, siehe ebay Link unten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tums (21. Juli 2006)

Hei 
Verkaufe mein Single Rennrad rahmen aus stall Emik ca 10jahre alt vor 5Jahre Pulverbeschichtet in rot leichte abschürfungen von der farbe Bremsen noch dran Shimano Campo glaub. Felgen Meveric  tuning kit umbau fotos auf anfrage keine vb 200Euro
abholung in Salzburg Stad


----------



## flott.weg (22. Juli 2006)

Singlespeed Hinterrad, DMR Revolver Nabe inkl. Scheibenadapter (nicht auf den Bildern zu sehen), Mavic EX 721-Felge, 36 loch, eingespeicht 3L3T, minimale Gebrauchsspuren. Paßt leider nicht zu meinem Rad. 

ebay:Artikelnummer: 230010810320


----------



## DieÖligeKette (25. Juli 2006)

hallo.

ich suche noch einige teile um einen singlespeeder aufzubauen.

kettenspanner (rennen/rohloff/etc)
ritzel+adapterringe (16/17 zähne)
kurbel 175mm (4-kant)
slicks (2x26")
schnellspanner (für naben)

mehr fällt mir grad nicht ein...


----------



## ChrisKing (25. Juli 2006)

@Kette

Kannst ja mein Miche Bahnritzel Kit nehmen und dir einfach ein 16er Ritzel dazukaufen. So ein Ritzel kostet ja auch nur 12 Euro.

Mit dem Kit hat man dann auch keine Probleme mehr, mit sich reinfressenden Ritzeln...


----------



## DieÖligeKette (26. Juli 2006)

@chris

42 euro ist mir zu teuer, nicht das ich den preis drücken will,
eher das ich mal was günstiges probiere und mich langsam in die höheren preissegmente steigere 

reinfressende ritzel?

wieso passiert das mit dem miche nicht und warum mit anderen?


----------



## Jesus Freak (26. Juli 2006)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:
			
		

> @chris
> 
> 42 euro ist mir zu teuer, nicht das ich den preis drücken will,
> eher das ich mal was günstiges probiere und mich langsam in die höheren preissegmente steigere
> ...



Der Adapter, den er verkauft, hat eine breitere Auflagefläche als ein einfaches Shimano Ritzel (z.B. aus ner Komplettkassette). Das Miche Ritzel selber kann man nur auf Miche Bahnnaben montieren oder eben mit besagtem Adapter auf ner Kassettennabe. Wenn Dein Freilauf aus Stahl ist, ist das mit dem einzelnen Ritzel auch kein Problem, bei einem Alufreilauf schon eher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## triangle (27. Juli 2006)

will mir ein neues bike aufbauen und habe mich dabei in ein voodoo wanga verliebt! suche daher einen rahmen in 19 oder 20 zoll. gerne auch gebraucht. wer eins hat oder weiss wo ich eins herbekomme kann es mir gerne sagen!!!!!!

mfg triangle


----------



## ZeFlo (27. Juli 2006)

triangle schrieb:
			
		

> will mir ein neues bike aufbauen und habe mich dabei in ein voodoo wanga verliebt! suche daher einen rahmen in 19 oder 20 zoll. gerne auch gebraucht. wer eins hat oder weiss wo ich eins herbekomme kann es mir gerne sagen!!!!!!
> 
> mfg triangle



... hier ...

ciao
flo


----------



## triangle (27. Juli 2006)

super !! vielen dank für den link!!!

mfg triangle


----------



## insanerider (27. Juli 2006)

...verkaufe großen Rocky Mountain Turbo Road-frame Limited Edition Nr.27 von 33 gebauten, brandneu, nie aufgebaut mit Time Carbongabel-mehr dazu im Rennrad Forum oder bei ebay isser auch drin....Wenn Ihr Ihn nicht wollt, wirds ein hübsches edles SSip....


----------



## tias (1. August 2006)

hi,

suche rennrad- / bahnrad-rahmen

- material natürlich stahl
- größe ich bin 1,7 m so als vorgabe
- horizontale ausfallenden sind pflicht
- wenn gabel steuersatz und inlager dabei sind um so besser
- preis??? kann ruhig etwas älter sein und
lack muss auch nicht mehr so toll sein


möchte mir ein fixed gear bike zusammen bauen das
so günstig wie möglich.

danke für angebote gruss tias

angebote bitte an ->   [email protected]


----------



## pj10 (5. August 2006)

verkaufe ein paar xt-bremshebel (BL-M739)
die befestigungsschrauben fehlen, normale gebrauchsspuren





preis: 20 inklusive versand


----------



## DieÖligeKette (6. August 2006)

hallo.

ich suche noch einige teile um einen singlespeeder aufzubauen.


ritzel + adapterringe 16/17 zähne
kettenblatt, 4-arm, 104 mm, ab 40 zähne aufwärts
2 bremshebel
steuersatz 1 1/8 ahead, nur industrielager
2 slicks 26"


mehr fällt mir grad nicht ein...


----------



## flott.weg (10. August 2006)

immer noch da, allerdings preisreduziert.

Singlespeed Hinterrad, DMR Revolver Nabe inkl. Scheibenadapter (nicht auf den Bildern zu sehen), Mavic EX 721-Felge, 36 loch, eingespeicht 3L3T, minimale Gebrauchsspuren. Paßt leider nicht zu meinem Rad. 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=013&item=230017204128&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&rd=1

grüße jan


----------



## flott.weg (11. August 2006)

flott.weg schrieb:
			
		

> immer noch da, allerdings preisreduziert.
> 
> Singlespeed Hinterrad, DMR Revolver Nabe inkl. Scheibenadapter (nicht auf den Bildern zu sehen), Mavic EX 721-Felge, 36 loch, eingespeicht 3L3T, minimale Gebrauchsspuren. Paßt leider nicht zu meinem Rad.
> 
> ...



LR is weg. hab hier noch nen point kettenspanner. 10 euro incl. versand.
grüße jan


----------



## Holland (11. August 2006)

Hallo!

Nach Austausch meines geared Cyclocross-Rahmens gegen einen reinen SSP-Rahmen macht die verbaute White ENO Excentric nicht mehr so recht sinn.

Daher biete ich die Achsenden der ENO Excentric für 130mm Klemmbreite *IM TAUSCH* gegen Achsenden der Standard-ENO in 135mm an.

Bei Interesse an dem Deal bitte kurze PM, damit wir einen geeigneten Transferweg abstimmen können...


Gruss

Holland.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Misanthrop (13. August 2006)

Ich muss mich leider von meinem Stadtflitzer trennen.
Brauche dringend Geld...

Das wichtigste:
Peugeot Aspin Stahlrahmen horiz. Ausfallenden+Gabel RH 53cm
550Steuersatz und Innenlager
Ritchey Alu Lenker (nicht auf Bild)

Bei Interesse PM


----------



## DieÖligeKette (14. August 2006)

menno...

ich suche immer noch noch einige teile um einen singlespeeder aufzubauen.


2 bremshebel für cantis sowie einen steuersatz 1 1/8 ahead, nur industrielager


----------



## ewoq (15. August 2006)

suche für meine stadtkarre noch folgende (möglichst günstige) teile:

- plattformpedale ala shimano dx
- slicks oder semi-slicks in 26"
- vierkantkurbel in silber

angebote bitte per PM


----------



## insanerider (16. August 2006)

..suche 28er fixed lrs oder auch einfach single speed am liebsten komplett mit reifen, aber am besten fixed. einigermassen tauglich und günstig. nicht verrottet aber auch kein edelstuff...also bezahlbar


----------



## insanerider (16. August 2006)

...tausche auch meinen großen, ungefahrenen Rocky Mountain Turbo Limited Edition Rahmen mit Time Carbon Gabel, nagelneu und ungebraucht gegen 1. ein komplettes Crossrad oder ein cooles Fixie oder diverse Sachen.... so z.B. eine sehr gute Cross Country Gabel (starr oder gefedert..grins) Gruss Daniel


----------



## TRI-LO (21. August 2006)

Zaskarpeter schrieb:
			
		

> Warum hab ich fast nur Standartvorbauten





Armer Hund... Wie waers mit syntace standard....? Gruesse aus Ungarn.


----------



## t-age (22. August 2006)

Aloha,

hab grad zwei neue SSP-taugliche 28-ZÃ¶ller-Rahmen in der e-Bucht, ab 1 â¬...

http://search.ebay.de/_W0QQsassZt-ageQQhtZ-1

Ciao t-age


----------



## flott.weg (23. August 2006)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:
			
		

> 2 bremshebel für cantis sowie einen steuersatz 1 1/8 ahead, nur industrielager



jau, habe ich immer noch. fabrikat is mir leider unbekannt. nen fünfer.

grüße jan

p.s. immer noch nen point-spanner in stock. 10 euro incl versand


----------



## flott.weg (23. August 2006)

immer noch nen point-spanner in stock. 10 euro incl versand

grüße jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Primel (23. August 2006)

Tja und meine wenigkeit sucht ein kettenblatt mit 46 oder 48 zääähnen für ne rennradkurbel(sora ehemals). Leider find isch nix da in meiner nähe wo ich wohne. Bitte sagt mir mal, wo isch die kaufen kann, danke.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (23. August 2006)

flott.weg schrieb:
			
		

> jau, habe ich immer noch. fabrikat is mir leider unbekannt. nen fünfer.
> 
> grüße jan
> 
> p.s. immer noch nen point-spanner in stock. 10 euro incl versand



foddo bidde


----------



## flott.weg (24. August 2006)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:
			
		

> foddo bidde



bekomme ich nicht hochgeladen. brauche deine mail-adresse. müßten aber shimano DX sein. fürn fünfer........ 

grüße jan


----------



## Kunibert (24. August 2006)

1 x montiert; aber nicht gefahren. Kette passte auch ohne Spanner 
Zustand - wie man sieht - tadellos
30,- inkl. Versand.


----------



## niconj (29. August 2006)

Kunibert schrieb:
			
		

> 1 x montiert; aber nicht gefahren. Kette passte auch ohne Spanner
> Zustand - wie man sieht - tadellos
> 30,- inkl. Versand.



Hm... Den Spanner gibt es _ganz_ neu schon für 32,90. Vielleicht solltest du mit dem Preis etwas nach unten gehen...


----------



## triangle (2. September 2006)

Verkaufe bei Ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170025426180

und

http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-Deore-DX...yZ100240QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

und

http://cgi.ebay.de/Cannondale-SM-10...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

mfg triangle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gbm31 (13. September 2006)

.

falls jemand ein 17er ssp-ritzel für shimano-freiläufe über hat - her damit 

.


----------



## cibi (13. September 2006)

*Bontrager Vorbau,1 1/8",neu mit kleinen Lagerspuren,150 mm,10°,Preis : 7.-

2 Stück : 12.- 
3 Stück : 15 .-* 













*Ritchey Logic Steuersatz,1 1/8",neu in OVP,Preis : 22.-*














Versandkosten je nach Absprache : im Maxibrief (2,20.-),Päckchen (4.-) oder Paket (7.-).


Viele Grüsse,
cibi


----------



## _stalker_ (17. September 2006)

Verkaufe klassisches SSP-taugliches Rad

Condor "Platinum 3"
Sachs 3-Gang Nabe 
Singlespeed-taugliche Ausfallenden
+ zweites Hinterrad mit Freilauf-Kassettennabe

Somit kann man das Bike mit wenigen Handgriffen zum Singlespeeder für die Stadt etc. umbauen






Ahja eine Kette ist auch dabei, dafür weniger Schmiere... 

Rad steht in 37290 Meissner


----------



## ronmen (18. September 2006)

suche für meine chris king SingleSpeed nabe ein passendes ritzel (surley king kog ) oder andere mit einem relativ breiten "fuß"..auf jeden fall muss es breiter sein als die deoreDX ritzel..da es sich sonst in den teuren alu freilauf reinfrisst.. :-(
helft mir ;-)
mfg der ronmen


----------



## trapperjohn (18. September 2006)

Blätter doch mal eine Seite zurück - da verkauft jemand den Miche-Adapter vom Singlespeedshop. Damit hast du a) eine breite Auflagefläche und b) kannst die günstigen Bahnritzel von Miche fahren.


----------



## blizzard98 (19. September 2006)

ronmen schrieb:


> suche für meine chris king SingleSpeed nabe ein passendes ritzel (surley king kog ) oder andere mit einem relativ breiten "fuß"..auf jeden fall muss es breiter sein als die deoreDX ritzel..da es sich sonst in den teuren alu freilauf reinfrisst.. :-(
> helft mir ;-)
> mfg der ronmen




Wasn für ne Zähnezahl?


----------



## blizzard98 (19. September 2006)

Zu Verkaufen!  

http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=22997&sort=1&cat=500&page=1

Kann man auch´n prima Singlespeeder draus basteln!


----------



## ronmen (19. September 2006)

ok..nehm doch einen chris king kog aus stahl..
mfg der ron


----------



## phoenixinflames (19. September 2006)

Hab da neulich noch was auf dem Speicher gefunden.
Sollte für Bahn bzw. Fixie - Fetischisten interessant sein:







Klappentext:Jedes Jahr werden an den 50 Radrennbahnen in Japan Milliarden beim Keirin umgesetzt, dem körperbetonten Bahn-Sprint im Neuner-Feld. Die faszinierende Kombination aus Sport, Tradition und Kommerz fasziniert alle Schichten des modernen Japans. Die Athleten des Keirin seien die Karten oder Würfel in dem Spiel, sagt der Schriftsteller Shizuka Ijuin über den populären japanischen Bahnrad-Sport. Aber sie sind Menschen, die lachen und weinen. Es geht letzten Endes also um Gefühle.
Kai Sawabe: Fotos
Bertram Job: Text
Opus-Verlag, Limburg 1996
Seiten: 114
Farbfotos: ca. 90
Format: 19 cm x 25 cm
Sprache: Deutsch / Englisch


Zustand wie neu, habs auf der IFMA Mitte der 90er erstanden&es wurde eigentlich direkt im Umzugskarton eingelagert.

Zu meinem Erstaunen ging das letzte Exemplar bei Ebay für 61 weg, ich verkaufs zu einem "realistischeren" Preis.

35 incl. Versand

Anfragen per Email oder PM

MfG, Basti


----------



## mahatma (19. September 2006)

Ein paar Sachen: http://www.eingangradforum.de/thread.php?threadid=8881


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kitor (20. September 2006)

suche nen gscheiten kettenspanner. Wer was hat bitte melden....

Danke.


----------



## doctor worm (24. September 2006)

Den edlen White ind. ENO Laufradsatz und ein bisschen mehr, gibt es hier:http://www.eingangradforum.de/thread.php?threadid=7499&threadview=0&hilight=&hilightuser=0&page=1


Gruß

Der Wurm


----------



## Virus2006 (26. September 2006)

Suche nen 28" zoll rahmen in einer kleinen grösse um mir nen singlespeeder aufzubauen.
Zum zustand der Rahmen sollte keine dellen oder risse haben und nicht gerade schon durchgerostet ansonsten stelle ich an das ausehen oder die farbe keine ansprüche und mehr als 100 sollte der rahmen nicht kosten und bei hundert sollte es dann schon was gscheites sein  

ich freu mich schon auf die angebote!


----------



## ArmerStudent (27. September 2006)

Moin !

Ich suche für den Umbau meines alten Rennrads ein gebrauchtes 28" Hinterrad, natürlich als Singlespeed. Das Rad sollte gebraucht, aber noch funktionsfähig und möglichst schlagfrei sein.

Alle Angebote an:

ben.vogt(at)online.de
ICQ: 236-792-140 "benamapple"

Ben.


----------



## Bomber-Biker (27. September 2006)

Hallo, ich such ein 16 Zahn Ritzel für Shimano-Freiläufe oder eine SSP- Nabe oder eine Halflink Kette.
      Bitte bietet alles an was ihr habt.

ICQ: 217-772-443 oder Email.

                                                   mfg Bomber Biker


----------



## triangle (28. September 2006)

tach!

ich suche eine germans starrgabel! zustand egal , wenn sie noch gebrauchsfähig ist!

mfg triangle


----------



## pj10 (10. Oktober 2006)

biete XT Bremshebel

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320034934359&ssPageName=ADME:L:LCAE:11


----------



## faketreee (11. Oktober 2006)

Spacer für Hinterradnabe gesucht. Falls noch jemand was rumliegen hat....


----------



## insanerider (11. Oktober 2006)

..suche anständigen Spanner (bisher benutze ich ein Schaltwerk und bin zufrieden..die Optik ist mir nicht clean genug), keinen Point oder ähnlichen Krempel..eher Rollenkettenspanner (Rennen oder Surly wär toll wenn nicht teuer   )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flott.weg (12. Oktober 2006)

(V) Cannondale SSP

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230038279265


----------



## olli (16. Oktober 2006)

VOODOO WANGA 18' RAHMENSET

http://singlespeedde.blogspot.com/2006/10/wegen-hobbyaufgabe-verkaufe-voodoo.html


----------



## olli (19. Oktober 2006)

Neuer Laufradsatz, Exage, hinten mit Vollachse, auf 130 oder 135 umbaubar, dunkle Mavic Felgen, ungefahren, 60.- inkl. versand. Durch Vollachse mit Muttern ideal für Singlespeed!


----------



## ronmen (23. Oktober 2006)

verkaufe gerade in der e-bucht einen so gut wie nicht gefahrenen chris king cog mit 13 zähnen...stainless steel ausführung (weil es noch eine aus alu gibt!!)...
mfg der ronmen 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...70042104834&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESC:IT&rd=1


----------



## flott.weg (23. Oktober 2006)

habe hier nen rahmen übrig. incl. gabel, steuersatz, innenlager, sattelstütze. rahmenhöhe ca. 590mm. oberrohrlänge 600mm. ist, klar, für 26" ausgelegt. 130mm hinterbau. SSP tauglich (siehe hinterbau).

würde das ding gerne tauschen. macht einfach mal nen paar angebote.  

grüße jan


----------



## BommelMaster (24. Oktober 2006)

verkaufe wenig gebrauchte XTR Kurbel. Modell 952 mit Innenlager 112mm. CNC gefräßter Spider, einzigartige Optik. ein paar Gebrauchsspuren hat die Kurbel aber.

bei bedarf mit 38er Stronglight Kettenblatt.

Preis 80 euro incl innenlager, Blatt extra 10 euro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rubbel (10. November 2006)

hi leute, 
ich suche`nen surly 1x1 rahmen für ganz wenig geld..
rubbel


----------



## Cook (13. November 2006)

Ein SSPer muß leider weg:
http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=30163

Auch teilweise, falls gewünscht (Rahmen, Gabel(n)).


----------



## flott.weg (13. November 2006)

habe hier nen rahmen übrig. incl. gabel, steuersatz, innenlager, sattelstütze. rahmenhöhe ca. 590mm. oberrohrlänge 600mm. ist, klar, für 26" ausgelegt. 130mm hinterbau. SSP tauglich (siehe hinterbau).

würde das ding gerne tauschen oder für 40 euro veraufen 

grüße jan

bilder befinden sich weiter oben


----------



## rubbel (14. November 2006)

hi allerseits,
1. zu cook:
bildschönes radl. würde ich gerne ham..  
2. zu jan:
nicht so mein fall, ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen. 
gruß rubbel


----------



## Cook (14. November 2006)

rubbel schrieb:


> hi allerseits,
> 1. zu cook:
> bildschönes radl. würde ich gerne ham..
> ...
> gruß rubbel



Hi rubbel!

Kleiner Tipp: kauf es, dann gehört es dir!!! 

Gruß


----------



## Jesus Freak (14. November 2006)

Hi folks, 

ich suche ein (mittleres) Kettenblatt 36 oder 38 Zähne, Gebhardt o.ä. 
kann auch gebraucht sein, wenn die Zähne noch einigermaßen was taugen...
*LK 104mm, also 4 Loch!*

[email protected]

Danke!


----------



## rubbel (14. November 2006)

Cook schrieb:


> Hi rubbel!
> 
> Kleiner Tipp: kauf es, dann gehört es dir!!!
> 
> Gruß



hi cook,
du hast echt geniale einfälle .
ma schauen, hab inner woche geburtstag, wenns dann noch da is dann nehm ichs.
gruß rubbel


----------



## Altitude (15. November 2006)

Moin,

29er fahren ist doch net so meins - bevors nur rumsteht - kommts wech:

Rahmen: Salsa ElMariachi Ltd. / Platinum OX 
Rahmenhöhe: M 
Gabel: Salsa ElMariachi Ltd. 
Vorbau: Salsa CroMo
Lenker: Jones H-Bar
Steuersatz: Chris King
Bremsen: Formula Oro Puro V: 180mm/H: 160mm
Felgen: Salsa Delgado 29er Disc
Sattelstütze: Salsa Shaft
Sattel: Flite Titanium
Naben: Phil Wood
Freilauf: White Eno 19 Z
Kurbel: XTR 900er / 180mm
Kettenblatt: TA Zephir 36 Z
Innenlager: Phil Wood
Pedale: EggBeater SL
Reifen: Bontrager Jones XR

Der Paintjob ist a Draum - er hat 2-3 kleine Lackschäden - wurde maximal 10 mal bewegt und ist SSWM06-Teilnehmer


NP ca. 3700 Euro (nur 5 Stück in D)

für 2350 Euro incl. Versand und alter MWSt.

(Ohne H-Bar mit neuem Salsa Lenker 2200 Euro)

dekadenceordie(at)mac(dot)com




































Geo-Daten


----------



## sunnbiker (18. November 2006)

Verkaufe SRP1 starrgabel mit nur 740g gewicht,gegen gebot.
1 1/8 190 lang neongelb


----------



## flott.weg (23. November 2006)

Suche einen 1" Gewindesteuersatz in silber 

grüße jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stahlmann (25. November 2006)

Yo,

verkaufe fetten Singlespeeder On One Inbred 26er, Gr. L (20")  

Aktuelles 2006 Modell, ungefahren und montagefertig im Originalkarton.
Kultiger Stahlrahmen mit horizontalen Ausfallenden, passende 
Starrgabel, jeweils Disc- und V-Brake kompatibel. Klasse Paintjob in weiss.
Sonstige Ausstattung siehe On One homepage:  
http://www.on-one.co.uk/index.php?m...op=view_page&PAGE_id=115&MMN_position=131:131

Mit das geilste was bike-technisch gerade aus England kommt,
Neupreis 499 Pfund (737 Euro). Mittlerweile ausverkauft. 
Gehoert dir fuer schlappe 450 Euro plus Porto. 

Steel is real!

Gruesse Jochen


----------



## Fabi (26. November 2006)

Verkaufe DMR Tensionseeker. Siehe Link in meiner Signatur.


----------



## insanerider (27. November 2006)

Suche eine Handvoll Aluspacer aus einer alten Kasette oder einen Satz Horstrings, Farben sind mir prinzipiell egal, schwarz oder silber bevorzugt. Ich nehm auch ne alte Kasette mit Aluspacern und schraub sie selbst auseinander...


----------



## Bischi (28. November 2006)

So..  letzter Versuch 

Marin Quake Singlespeed @ eBay:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290054479146

Gruss
Bischi


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (4. Dezember 2006)

suche 9 to 1 singlepeed kit,bitte recht günstig und schnell Danke schonmal


----------



## Förster (4. Dezember 2006)

Ich suche singlespeed umbaukit, also kettenspanner, ritzel u die spacer dazu. Bitte helft mir ich häng mich sonst auf gleich morgen


----------



## armin-m (4. Dezember 2006)

Wer wird sich denn gleich aufhängen? Schon mal dran gedacht was das 
arme Seil dann für einen Stress hat???

http://cgi.ebay.de/dmr-kettenspanne...6QQihZ015QQcategoryZ77577QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/SINGLESPEED-KIT-...3QQihZ012QQcategoryZ77576QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/NG-Singlespeed-K...QQihZ018QQcategoryZ100243QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## nellsen (5. Dezember 2006)

Förster schrieb:


> Ich suche singlespeed umbaukit, also kettenspanner, ritzel u die spacer dazu. Bitte helft mir ich häng mich sonst auf gleich morgen



Na aufhängen musste Dich ni. Geh zum Händler Deines Vertrauens und frag nach nem DX- Ritzel mit der von Dir favorisierten Zähnezahl, nach zwei alten LX- Kassetten aus der Restekiste (da sind die Spacer aus Alu) und benutze einfach Dein überflüssiges Schaltwerk als Spanner. Geht fix und kost fast nix.

nellsen


----------



## Altitude (5. Dezember 2006)

Salsa FlipLock / neu / schwarz / 32.0 / 22 Euro incl. Versand

Salsa LipLock / neu / schwarz / 32.0 / 15 Euro incl. Versand

White ENO Freewheel Ritzel 17 Z gebraucht - guter Zustand, ein paar Kratzer / 60 Euro incl. Versand

SPECIALIZED - Theken-Licht - 100 Euro incl. Versand











Mavic X 3.1 UST Felgensatz

schwarz, 32 Loch , Disc only, MTB-Felgen,  incl. Nippel / 50 Euronen plus Versand






IBIS Rennradvorbau

Titan, 1 Zoll, Ahead,120mm 15° - NEU - 100 Euronen incl. Versand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Förster (5. Dezember 2006)

Naja lieber nellsen, alles schön und gut, aber wenigstens soll es etwas nach was aussehen.


----------



## nellsen (5. Dezember 2006)

Förster schrieb:


> Naja lieber nellsen, alles schön und gut, aber wenigstens soll es etwas nach was aussehen.



Na dann hol Dir noch nen Kettenspanner, sollte auch bei jedem Händler rumliegen  wenn nicht grad ZEG. Oder bestell was Du brauchst im www.singlespeedshop.de. Aber für gleich wird das oben genannte wenigstens funktionieren.

nellsen

P.S.: Oder kauf Dir gleich ne ENO- Exenter mit dem Freilaufritzel von Alti. Da biste in sachen Optik gaaaaanz weit vorn. Wenn wir schon bei der Optik sind: Kannste auch für Dein RR nehmen (falls das Foto noch aktuell ist), denn da is die Kette auch noch kürzungsbedürftig.


----------



## Förster (5. Dezember 2006)

Das RR is ja schon wieder etwas umgebaut und die Kette is etwas straffer gespannt. Versuche das Bild noch reinzusetzen.


----------



## nellsen (5. Dezember 2006)

Is ja ganz schick so und sieht mit der gekürzten Kette besser aus. Is das der Point- Spanner, den habsch auch an einem. Bloß nach oben spannend da mir sonst bei jeder größeren Bodenwelle die Kette abgesprungen war. Aber is glaub beim RR egal...

nellsen


----------



## niconj (6. Dezember 2006)

armin-m schrieb:


> Wer wird sich denn gleich aufhängen? Schon mal dran gedacht was das
> arme Seil dann für einen Stress hat???
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/dmr-kettenspanne...6QQihZ015QQcategoryZ77577QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Also wie 5 km gefahren sieht der aber nicht mehr aus. Vielleicht ist es aber auch ein schlechtes Bild. Aber mal ehrlich. Selbst wenn das Ding 1000km gefahren wäre. Den bekommst du einfach nicht kaputt! Meiner ist mittlerweile bei ca. 7000km und das bei widrigen Radkurier Bedingungen.


----------



## ReneM (6. Dezember 2006)

Hallo nellsen,

wie verwendet man den Point Spanner so dass er nach oben spannt? Klingt interessant, aber wie geht das???

Danke!

Gruß

René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Förster (6. Dezember 2006)

Die meissten Umbaukits sind mit Kette und die habe ich schon.Und komisch ist, das ich das nicht angezeigt bekommen habe bei ebay.Diese Angebote kamen da gar nicht,naja das NG-Spotrs schon aber die anderen Sachen eben nicht.Naja, werde weiter suchen. Danke für die Tipps.


----------



## nellsen (7. Dezember 2006)

ReneM schrieb:


> Hallo nellsen,
> 
> wie verwendet man den Point Spanner so dass er nach oben spannt? Klingt interessant, aber wie geht das???
> 
> ...



Du drehst den Spanner, nachdem Du den Schnellspanner rausgezogen hast, um die Achse nach vorn, so das der Spanner unter die Kette kommt und somit nach oben spannt. Meine Digicam hat leider den Geist aufgegeben, sonst würde ich Dir's fotografieren.

nellsen


----------



## Bener (7. Dezember 2006)

nellsen schrieb:


> Du drehst den Spanner, nachdem Du den Schnellspanner rausgezogen hast, um die Achse nach vorn, so das der Spanner unter die Kette kommt...
> nellsen



Im oder gegen den Uhrzeigersinn??

Bener


----------



## nellsen (7. Dezember 2006)

Bener schrieb:


> Im oder gegen den Uhrzeigersinn??
> 
> Bener



Im Uhrzeigersinn, und vergesst ni Diesen komischen Metallbügel vorher zu entsorgen. Der is nutzlos.

nellsen


----------



## meti (7. Dezember 2006)

suche ! einen adapter wo das ritzel mit einem spacer verscheisst sind !hab keine lust mir denn freilauf kaputt zumachen ! vielleicht was so aufgebaut ist wie ein xt-spider nur mit 1nem ritzel druf !
naja will mir ein single aufbauen mein erstes sozusagen !  
danke schonmal ! achja welche kurbel würdet ihr für single nehmen die xtr2006 oder lieber die stylo carbon ! leicht und dick sollte sie sein falls ihr tips für mich habt !


----------



## ReneM (8. Dezember 2006)

nellsen schrieb:


> Du drehst den Spanner, nachdem Du den Schnellspanner rausgezogen hast, um die Achse nach vorn, so das der Spanner unter die Kette kommt und somit nach oben spannt. Meine Digicam hat leider den Geist aufgegeben, sonst würde ich Dir's fotografieren.
> 
> nellsen



Hallo Nellsen,

danke für die Erläuterung. Ist auch verständlich gewesen. Werde ich dann probieren wenn ich soweit bin. Denke mal es sieht auf jeden Fall schicker aus, als wenn er so wie ein Schaltwerk die Kette spannt. Hat das irgendwelche Nachteile? Ausser das man beim Ausbau des Rades vielleicht aufpassen muss.

Gruß

René


----------



## nellsen (8. Dezember 2006)

ReneM schrieb:


> Hallo Nellsen,
> 
> danke für die Erläuterung. Ist auch verständlich gewesen. Werde ich dann probieren wenn ich soweit bin. Denke mal es sieht auf jeden Fall schicker aus, als wenn er so wie ein Schaltwerk die Kette spannt. Hat das irgendwelche Nachteile? Ausser das man beim Ausbau des Rades vielleicht aufpassen muss.
> 
> ...



Nö, hat keine Nachteile.

nellsen


----------



## meti (10. Dezember 2006)

bin auf der suche nach einen 
SURLY SINGLELATOR wie immer günstig abzugeben ! 
bin neu und lass mich auch gerne von anderen kettenspannern überzeugen !!
mfg meti 


verkaufe 
---------------------
CANNONDALE R800 CaaD 3    in weis ! nur an selbstabholer !!


----------



## ritzelschleifer (11. Dezember 2006)

nimm nen DMR STS Spanner (30Euro). das ist der einfachste und beste Spanner, den es gibt. Baugleich und billiger gibts sowass von OnOne (fuer etwa 20 Euro) und baugleich, jedoch fuer dickere Ketten geeignet, und teurer von Rennen...


----------



## hanta-virus (11. Dezember 2006)

ich suche von white industries den eno laufradsatz. die hinterradnabe sollte allerdings excentrisch sein. ach ja wenn möglich in 26 zoll. zustand egal hauptsache voll funktionstüchtig!!!

mfg hanta virus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcgyver2k (16. Dezember 2006)

F**K, erst geht meine Bremse über die Wupper und dann wird auch noch die Ersatzteilversorgung eingestellt. Irgendwer hatte drüben doch vor ein paar Wochen (oder warns nur Tage?) noch so ein schickes V-Brake Winkelröchrchen mit Einstellschraube rumliegen. Ist der rein zufällig auch hier?


----------



## meti (16. Dezember 2006)

hat sich erledigt mit dem spanner hab denn selbstgebaut (gebastelt)!
danke aber nochmal für denn tip  
hab denn hobel fertig


----------



## Rüpel (16. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin immer noch auf der Suche nach einem 1" Vorbau mit Noodle oder Rolle. 


Gruß,
Jakob


----------



## ritzelschleifer (16. Dezember 2006)

NOS Syncros in Schwarz? waere das was fuer dich? welche Laenge magst du den haben?


----------



## Rüpel (16. Dezember 2006)

Suche eher etwas filigraneres und in silber. Ist für meinen Crosser. Trotzdem danke.


----------



## hoshman (16. Dezember 2006)

Rüpel schrieb:


> Suche eher etwas filigraneres und in silber. Ist für meinen Crosser. Trotzdem danke.



und was willste dann für nen lenker nehmen? passt doch nur 25,4. also nen rennlenke wirds nicht.....


----------



## Rüpel (16. Dezember 2006)

Ja richtig, kommt ein Riser rein.


----------



## foenfrisur (18. Dezember 2006)

braucht noch jemand ein paar stabile felgen für ein waldfahrzeug*??

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160062321636









*eingangfahrrad für grobes geläuf


----------



## Rüpel (23. Dezember 2006)

Hola,

hat jemand einen schicken-rechten-silbernen-CNC-Canti-Bremshebel für mich? 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike punx (27. Dezember 2006)

Campagnolo record pista bahnnaben, klassisch, hochflansch, 32 loch, guter zustand, das was in den 80ern profis fuhren.......


vhb. 150 euro


Njs, dura ace bahninnenlager, 4k, inkl. stempel. symetrische achse, verbaut- ungefahren- 50 Euro


----------



## Georg68 (2. Januar 2007)

Starrache - mehr Infos unter "www.cycles-for-heroes.com" habe das Rad nur ein mal gefahren und es ist mir leider zu klein :-(
Steht bei meinem HÃ¤ndler (02203/294461 JÃ¼rgen Nett) und der kann auch mehr zu genauen MaÃen etc. sagen. Neupreis war 1068â¬ und wer es fÃ¼r 650â¬ haben will, der bekommt es. Aslo dann, der Preis ist fair
GrÃ¼Ãe
Georg


----------



## gurkenfolie (3. Januar 2007)

ahoi,

bräuchte dringende ne pulcro starrgabel in 1 1/8....hat jmd noch eine übrig?


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (14. Januar 2007)

Förster schrieb:


> Naja lieber nellsen, alles schön und gut, aber wenigstens soll es etwas nach was aussehen.



schalom, wie wär es mit sowas?? ist marke eigenbau und ich denke optisch nicht so unansehnlich?!









grüße


----------



## Kendooo (14. Januar 2007)

Hey, der ist wirklich gut geworden. Wash hast du denn als Rollen verwendet?


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (14. Januar 2007)

Dankeschön, also die rote rolle ist aus einem kunstharz gefertigt. nennt sich im fachchinesisch GM974. ein extrem abrieb festes material. Hat mir ein modelbau freund empfohlen. Da ich fräser bin kann ich dazu nicht mehr sagen. ich werde demnächst auch solche scheiben fertigen wie bei dem surly im bild unten zu sehen. Damit man den mit normalem ritzel fahren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nellsen (14. Januar 2007)

Is ja nen schickes Teil! Wenn Du das mit den Scheiben gemacht hast könnten wir uns dann mal über nen Preis unterhalten? Wie is denn die Kettenlinie einzustellen?

nellsen


----------



## WeldeKing (14. Januar 2007)

Suche folgende Teile:

1. Starrgabel für 26 Zoll, Einbauhöhe 440mm, (bei anderer PN) aus Stahl.
2. Innenlager BSA/ 68mm
3. Kurbel (42 Zähne bevorzugt)

Bitte PN mit Preisvorstellungen und genauerer Artikelbezeichnung und Zustand an mich.
Danke
MfG

WeldeKing


----------



## Jesus Freak (16. Januar 2007)

suche Singlespeedritzel von Shimano (CS-MX 66) in 16 und/ oder 18 Zähnen
[email protected]


----------



## niconj (17. Januar 2007)

Ich suche für nen Kumpel ne 1 Zoll Schraubgabel aus Stahl (26ger). Gewicht ist ja Wurscht nur sollte sie mind. einen 30cm Schaft haben. Er hat nen großen Rahmen. Kennt vielleicht auch jemand einen Shop?


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (17. Januar 2007)

Hallo.....  
zum Verkauf steht hier ein self-made Titan 19zähne Ritzel.
Meine preisliche Vorstellung liegt bei 80...  es ist kmpl. 15mm breit und die Zähne sind 2mm breit. Es wiegt 45g!


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (22. Januar 2007)

Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir ja weiterhelfen:

Bin schon lange auf der Suche nach nem 28" Stahlrahmen mit Starrgabel um mir nen Crosser aufzubauen. Bin 1,81 m groß, Schrittlänge 86 cm - bräuchte also ne Rahmenhöhe von ca. 55 - 57 cm - Rahmenlänge ca. 56 - 57 cm. CantiSockel müssten dran sein und die üblichen Crossreifen um die 35mm sollten reinpassen. Vertikale oder Horizontale Ausfallenden wären mir egal - kann mit nem Kettenspanner leben.

Wer hat da was passendes, was er nicht mehr braucht?


----------



## DieÖligeKette (28. Januar 2007)

Gipiemme Bahnrahmen 57 cm Blaumetallic
mit Chrom Kettenstrebe und Ausfallern
Lackmängel.

Rahmen ist komplett verchromt unter dem Lack!

Incl. Miche Innenlager.

VHB 250 


----------



## DieÖligeKette (29. Januar 2007)

Bahnrahmen jetzt für 200 Euro!


----------



## DieÖligeKette (30. Januar 2007)

Ist Verkauft!


----------



## olli (30. Januar 2007)

Nach vielen Testfahrten mit dem KarateMonkey komme ich irgendwie doch nicht so gut mit 29.5 zurecht.   Ich bin auf einer 150 km-Strecke mit meinem Corratec ca. 2 Minuten schneller unterwegs! 

Ich wollte daher erst mal im Forum fragen, ob jemand das Rad für 660.- oder Rahmen/gabel/Steuersatz und Laufräder für 420.- will? Ich habe es ja sehr günstig über einen netten Menschen bekommen und gebe es zum gleichen PREIS plus Laufräder oder komplett ab. Ich überlege noch, ob ich es wirklich hergeben soll, Ganz sicher bin ich mir noch nicht. Ich hänge einfach sehr daran. 29.5 ist eine tolle Sache. Aber ich denke fast, es ist erst ab 1,85 m toll. Größe ist übrigens S.







Wahnsinn, hätte ich NIE gedacht, dass ich damit nicht zurechtkomme, aber ist leider so. 

SEHR TRAURIG: olli

P.S. Gut, dass ich meine 26er noch nicht alle verkauft habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunnda (1. Februar 2007)

sehr schönes germans bike
hast du es noch oder ein anderes german
gruss maik


----------



## pedersen (4. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

verkaufe mein SingleSpeed Rennrad (Columbusrahmen + Gabel von Marini) 56cm, schwarz-chrom, Shimano 600 Bremsen und Kurbeln 52/19 (Antrieb neu), Wolferfelgen, Conti Ultra Sport, Rennbügel mit Oberbremsen, Verkauf ohne Pedale. Bei Interesse PM an mich.


----------



## marinti (4. Februar 2007)

Ich habe einige sachen herum liegen, diese mochte ich gerne verkaufen: 

1x Rennen Rollenlager silber & Rennen Spacerkit schwarz zusammen E 50,00 OVP* 
1x On-One Doofer E 10,00 OVP* 
1x Bontrager Satellite Trekking bar Alu polished 25.4/610mm/50mm rise/35° bend E 10,00 OVP *
1x Bontrager Satellite Elite Carbon bar 31.8mm/50mm rise/ 9° bend E 80,00 # 
1x Cannondale bar-ends schwarz 54gram mit Ti bolt E 15,00 # 
1x Ritchey WCS bar-ends schwarz kurz, customized length! 92gram mit Ti bolt E 10,00 # 
1x Syntace Force 808 Ahead 1 vorbau schwarz 18°/135mm/26.0 E 10,00 OVP * 
1x Ritchey Scuzzy Logic Pro steuersatz 1 1/8 ahead schwarz E 15,00 # 
1x TA kettenblatt schwarz 110LK 34 zahne E 10,00 GEBRAUCHT 
1x Dura-Ace bahnritzel=schraub 16zahne E 10,00 OVP* 

*= neu 
#= nur montiert 
gebraucht= leicht gebraucht 

Bilder sende ich gerne auf anfrage. 

Preise sind ohne Versand!


----------



## marinti (7. Februar 2007)

1x Bontrager Satellite Trekking bar Alu polished 25.4/610mm/50mm rise/35° bend E 10,00 OVP *
und
1x Dura-Ace bahnritzel=schraub 16zahne E 10,00 OVP* 

Sind weg!


----------



## mother_ (8. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

habe gesehen, daß im Eingangradforum (bin da nicht angemeldet) Bezugsquellen für das Xtracycle gesucht werden.
http://www.xtracycle.com/freerad.php
Also vor zwei Jahren hat Marec Hase die noch vertrieben, wollte das aber einstellen. Preis lag bei 360 EUR.
Sonst sieht es mit dem Vertrieb in Deutschland karg aus glaube ich.

Na jedenfalls biete ich hier mal meins zum Kauf.

Top Zustand, da nur max. 50 Kilometer gefahren.
VHB 260 EUR inkl. Versand.

Bilder auf Anfrage.

Gruß Andi


----------



## _stalker_ (11. Februar 2007)

Rahmenset Giant Granite, sehr klein (bei Interesse messe ich nach) - mattschwarz lackiert + Zuganschläge etc. abgeflext.

Rahmen, Gabel, Steuersatz, Kurbel+Lager, Vorbau auf Wunsch
Sattelstütze ist festgefressen und Innenlager hat Spiel!

Also Rostlöser anwenden und neues Lager rein und schon hat man eine brauchbare Grundlage für ein Stadtrad oder MTB

Gegen Gebot (PN)


----------



## derüberlegte (12. Februar 2007)

Hallo liebes Forum,hallo liebe Forumsmitglieder und insbesondere die aus dem Singelspeedbereich!

Ich suche für mein GT-Singelspeed(mit freilauf) ein Hinteres Laufrad ohne Freilauf. Natürlich bevorzugt eins mit Surly Nabe und beidseitigem Gewinde.(Bis ca. 70)
Bitte keine "du bringst dich um"-Antworten Habe mir das ganz genau durchgedacht;ich verletze mich schon so oft im Alltag("heisses Backblech","hohe Leiter"),dann doch lieber auf dem Fahrrad proportional mehr Verletzungen.

Ist aber kein Muss. Bisher habe ich online nur Laufräder um 100 gefunden(ist doch krank ,dafür kriegt man schon ein brauchbares xt-laufrad, ausserdem ist das 50% des Gesamt Bastelwertes für das ganze Fahrrad)

Wenn ausserdem jemand eine Idee hat,wie man den vorhandenen Freilauf blockieren könnte,her damit!(ich habe hier zwei über+den montierten (Alivio/2xalte klavierlack-lx)

Eventuell könnte man den solange in Salzwasser einlegen bis er fest ist; ernsthaft. Überhaupt wäre das doch mal ein super Projekt. Ich mein, den Freilauf bekommt man ja auch auf, dann könnte man event. Schweißpunkte setzen(...)?

Den Austausch-Freilauf von Surley will ich nicht, viel zu teuer für die paar gefräßten Teile.
ich merk schon ,ich werd alt und geizig...(und fahre täglich im non-diebstahlverschonten Köln um die 25km)

Ich freue mich über jede Antwort, david
(Im Anhang das jetzige Rad mit lackierter Chromgabel...)
GT


----------



## trapperjohn (12. Februar 2007)

derüberlegte schrieb:


> Ist aber kein Muss. Bisher habe ich online nur Laufräder um 100 gefunden(ist doch krank ,dafür kriegt man schon ein brauchbares xt-laufrad



Kein Wunder, die meisten (oder alle?) Naben ohne Freilauf sind teurer als eine XT-Nabe. 

Schon mal drüber nachgedacht, einfach ein gebohrtes DX-Ritzel (aka Fixel) auf eine Disc-Aufnahme zu schrauben? Die günstigste Möglichkeit, fixed zu fahren und du bekommst einen vernünftig funktionierenden Freilauf gratis dazu.


----------



## derüberlegte (12. Februar 2007)

trapperjohn schrieb:


> Kein Wunder, die meisten (oder alle?) Naben ohne Freilauf sind teurer als eine XT-Nabe.
> 
> Schon mal drüber nachgedacht, einfach ein gebohrtes DX-Ritzel (aka Fixel) auf eine Disc-Aufnahme zu schrauben? Die günstigste Möglichkeit, fixed zu fahren und du bekommst einen vernünftig funktionierenden Freilauf gratis dazu.



Danke für die Antwort! Da bin ich weiss Gott noch nicht drauf gekommen. Und da hält auch? Ich meine, die übersetzten Kräfte können ja durchaus riesig sein. hm, dann bauch ich noch ein Disc-laufrad. Und das ist ja das Komische- weniger dran aber teurer!(also bei den Naben)

Mit freundlichsten grüssen ,david


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olli (12. Februar 2007)

So, jetzt mache ich ernst, fast alles wird verkauft:
Hercules MTB, ungefahren, RH 54 (ab 1,70 bis 1,85 fahrbar, auf dem Bild für 1,74 eingestellt, früher fuhr man so groß), BJ ca. 1986 schätze ich.

Im Gegensatz zum Bild hier kommt das Bike *OHNE Pedale, und mit einem schwarzen 42er Kettenblatt *für eine 2:1 Übersetzung. 

Der Preis ist 150.- plus 20.- Versand (2 Postpakete, zerlegt)


----------



## Misanthrop (12. Februar 2007)

Suche Renn oder Bahnradlenker
idealerweise mit 25.4mm oder drunter aus Stahl in chrom ansonsten auch gerne Alu


----------



## mcgyver2k (12. Februar 2007)

derüberlegte schrieb:


> Wenn ausserdem jemand eine Idee hat,wie man den vorhandenen Freilauf blockieren könnte,her damit!(ich habe hier zwei über+den montierten (Alivio/2xalte klavierlack-lx)
> 
> Eventuell könnte man den solange in Salzwasser einlegen bis er fest ist; ernsthaft. Überhaupt wäre das doch mal ein super Projekt. Ich mein, den Freilauf bekommt man ja auch auf, dann könnte man event. Schweißpunkte setzen(...)?



Geht Alles. Ich hab einen Freilaufkörper mit (Elektro)Lötzinn volllaufen lassen. Das hält jetzt schon eine ganze Weile, hat aber minimales Spiel zwischen Freilauf und Nabenkörper. Ich wiege aber auch 80+kg und hab sonst keine Bremse am Rad. Demnächst werde ich auch mal die Variante mit der Discnabe austesten.


----------



## Jesus Freak (13. Februar 2007)

derüberlegte schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort! Da bin ich weiss Gott noch nicht drauf gekommen. Und da hält auch? Ich meine, die übersetzten Kräfte können ja durchaus riesig sein.



das hält auf jeden Fall, denk mal an die starken Kräfte, die an den Bremsscheiben auftreten, da kommst Du mit den Beinen nie ran!
Geh mal ins Eingangrad Forum und such nach dem Fixel, da steht einiges dazu.


----------



## _stalker_ (13. Februar 2007)

Suche 28" fixed Hinterrad 126er Breite (130mm ginge zur Not auch)

ausserdem einen Aerolenker möglichst in silber


----------



## trapperjohn (13. Februar 2007)

Misanthrop schrieb:


> Suche Renn oder Bahnradlenker
> idealerweise mit 25.4mm oder drunter aus Stahl in chrom ansonsten auch gerne Alu




Kennst du?
http://www.bmx-onlineshop.de/index.html?d_41120_Rennlenker_Stahl2077.htm

Stahl, 25,4 Klemmung, günstig, schwer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derFred (14. Februar 2007)

Hallo!

Hat hier noch jemand eine HR Nabe mit:

135mm Breite
32Loch und 
SS für schraubritzel ohne FreilaufD )

mfg, derfred

Achja...ausserdem suche ich noch ein innenlager mit mindestens 127mm achslänge. Hätte ein 121er zum tausch da!
Ansonsten nen Preis vorschlagen


----------



## DieÖligeKette (15. Februar 2007)

Sitzrohrlänge: 58 cm
Oberrohrlänge: 57 cm
Oval/eckige Kettenstreben.
Rot Lackiert mit kleinen Macken vom Lagern.
Inkl. YST Steuersatz.




































VHB 300 Euro inkl. versichertem Versand.


----------



## marinti (17. Februar 2007)

Ich habe noch ein neues Boone Titanium Singlespeed Kettenblatt liegen, diese möchte ich gerne verkaufen: 

1x BOONE 38z für compact mtb 5-arm lochkreisdurchmesser Ø 94 
E 100,00 ink. versand mit einschreiben, als versichertes Paket ist +5euro. 

foto: http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/1195293/

oder tausch gegen King 1 1/8 ahead steuersatz ist auch möglich!


----------



## DieÖligeKette (18. Februar 2007)

Letztes Preisupdate: 220 Euro für den Bahnrahmen ohne Versandkosten!


----------



## marinti (19. Februar 2007)

Ich habe noch ein neues Surly Singlespeed Kettenblatt liegen, diese möchte ich gerne verkaufen!

also 1 Surly Stainless Steel Chainring 34z für compact mtb 5-arm lochkreisdurchmesser Ø 94 E30,00 ink. versand!

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/1197275/


----------



## Jeroen (19. Februar 2007)

Zum verkaufen; 1x Spot Singlespeed rahmen, 17,5". 

Massen;
Sitzrohren: 
 -center-top: 445mm 
 -center-center: 365mm 

Oberrohr effectiv: +/-550-560mm 

Geometrie für 80mm federgabel. Sub11 horizontale dropouts. V-brake only und aus Dedacciai Stahl gebaut. 

Rahmen ist gebraucht gekauft durch mir. Ist aber neulich lackiert (pulverlackierung) und nachdem nicht mehr aufgebaut/benutzt. Rundum die bremssockel ist denn lack nicht 100% glatt, aber das sieht man nicht schnell/gut. Bilder gibt es auf wunsch naturlich.

Ich habe als Bonus noch einige extra dekor satzen hier, in weiss/schwarz und grau/schwarz/weiss. Gratis für denn kaufer.

Ich Frage*325 euro* (ohne versand)


----------



## reisenistgesund (20. Februar 2007)

ich such noch nen freilaufritzeln - möglichst brauchbare qualität. ich denke mal 13-15 zähne sollten reichen. bietet mal bitte an, was ihr loswerden wollt.


----------



## hbGiant (20. Februar 2007)

ist das bike noch da? hätte wohl intresse dran, könntest du mir evtl noch genauere daten geben. Mit freundlichem Gruß


----------



## DieÖligeKette (20. Februar 2007)

200 Euro oder es geht in die Bucht!


----------



## DieÖligeKette (21. Februar 2007)

WEG!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Misanthrop (21. Februar 2007)

Lenker: Ritchey Alu light... UngekÃ¼rzte original-LÃ¤nge... Mit den normalen Spuren von Vorbau und Bremshebel (auf rechter Seite)...
3 Monate alt

15â¬ +Versand eurer Wahl (versichert, unversichert, Hermes, Post)



Meldung per PM


----------



## t-age (25. Februar 2007)

Aloha,

bin da an zwei RR-Klassiker geraten, die sich auch perfekt als SSPler-Basis eignen dÃ¼rften...

Denke die Rahmen/Teile sind NOS, waren zwar mal aufgebaut, haben auch etwas shopwear, aber scheinen ungefahren zu sein  

Preise sind VHB, lasse mit mir reden, Bilder gibt's per Anfrage an t-age(Ã¤tt)gmx.net

Los geht's:

- Rahmen "Oscar Simonato", Columbus Aelle Cromoly, grÃ¼n mit Chromverzierungen, verchromte Campa-Ausfaller mit AnschlÃ¤gen, inkl. 1" Gabel und Tange Steuersatz, ITM SattelstÃ¼tze, Rh. 56,5 cm Mitte-Ende, Oberrohr ca. 56 cm. VHB 99 â¬
- Rahmen Mondial/Maffioletto, silber, verchromte Campa-Ausfaller mit Anschlag und verchromte Kettenstrebe, verchromte Gabel 1", Tange Steuersatz, Rh. 59 cm Mitte-Ende, Oberrohr ca. 58 cm. VHB 79 â¬
- VR Mavic "Montherly Legere" Klebefelge Alu, abschmierbare Shimano-Nabe mit SSP, 15 â¬
- Sattel Concor, Selle San Marco Supercorsa, Leder mit gÃ¼ldener Schrift seitlich, 12 â¬
- Lenker/Vorbau, 3ttt Alulenker, ca. 42 cm breit, abgeflachter/ergonomischer Oberlenker, Vorbau Cinelli 1 ", Alu, ca. 90 mm, minus 10 Grad, Set 25 â¬
- Schaltungsteile Shimano, edel graviertes 600er Schaltwerk, perfekt auch als Kettenspanner (sehr kurzer KÃ¤fig), passender Umwerfer, HR-Bremse und 2x Bremshebel, Modolo Carbon Fibre Rahmenschalthebel, Preis VHS
- Schaltungsteile "Gian Robert Competition", Schaltwerk, perfekt auch als Kettenspanner (sehr kurzer KÃ¤fig), Umwerfer und Campa Rahmenschalthebel, Preis VHS

Bei Interesse bitte email an t-age(Ã¤tt)gmx.net

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/342167/cat/12229

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/342166

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/342168

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/342169

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/342170


Ciao t-age


----------



## flott.weg (25. Februar 2007)

SSP-LRS + Parts

http://www.eingangrad.de/wbb/thread.php?threadid=12020

grüße jan


----------



## _stalker_ (25. Februar 2007)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> Rahmenset Giant Granite, sehr klein (bei Interesse messe ich nach) - mattschwarz lackiert + ZuganschlÃ¤ge etc. abgeflext.
> 
> Rahmen, Gabel, Steuersatz, Kurbel+Lager, Vorbau auf Wunsch
> SattelstÃ¼tze ist festgefressen und Innenlager hat Spiel!
> ...



Sitzrohr Mitte-Oberkante 44cm, Oberrohr Mitte-Mitte 51-52cm

20â¬ + Versand!


----------



## ReneM (26. Februar 2007)

Verkaufe mein 91 GT Zaskar SSP Aufbau. Siehe meine Anzeige im Bikemarkt.

Gruß

René


----------



## Jackass1987 (27. Februar 2007)

Suche Singlespeed-Mountainbike RH 17-18"

Sollte ein normaler Alu-Hardtail Rahmen mit Starrgabel sein ... kein Stahlbike..

Alles andere is net so wichtig ;-)

WÜrde mich über Angebote freuen 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## 950supermoto (9. März 2007)

Verkaufe meinen Singlespeed Rahmen in Stahl. Ist mir zu gross.
Hier der Link zur Bucht:

http://cgi.ebay.ch/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330096982354&ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:CH:31


----------



## insanerider (13. März 2007)

Singlespeed und Fixie tauglicher RR-Rahmen, Rahmenhöhe 58, Oberrohr 58,5 alles Mitte-Mitte gemessen, inkl.Gabel und Steuersatz (wobei Ihr den oberen Kugelkranz erneuern solltet), Lack so lala, inkl.hübschem Vorbau 25,-Euro
Achja, wenn mann es nicht so gut sieht, er hat lange Ausfallenden...
Abholung wäre gut, verschicke aber auch


----------



## insanerider (13. März 2007)

Ach und nochwas... Bullseye Nabe, keine Logos, nie eingespeicht, nagelneu für Schraubkranz bzw. Ritzel, 32 Loch, durch die Achse passt ein normaler Schnellspanner....superseidiger Lauf!
30 Euro, nur minimalste Lagerspuren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (16. März 2007)

Verkaufe Condor Rahmenset komplett wie abgebildet
58er Rahmenhöhe, voll SSP tauglich, Lack sehr guter Zustand, rechter Gabelarm locker






Gebote bitte per PN


----------



## kingmoe (17. März 2007)

insanerider schrieb:


> Ach und nochwas... Bullseye Nabe, keine Logos, nie eingespeicht, nagelneu für Schraubkranz bzw. Ritzel, 32 Loch, durch die Achse passt ein normaler Schnellspanner....superseidiger Lauf!
> 30 Euro, nur minimalste Lagerspuren...



Einbaubreite?


----------



## freejack (18. März 2007)

Für die Fertigstellung meines SSpeeders suche ich  Shimano FC MT60 DX Kurbel in 180mm länge.
Passen würden auch M730 XT oder  Suntour XC pro, comp oder ltd
Für Angebote via PN bin ich dankbar
MFG


----------



## dwidodo (20. März 2007)

Verkaufe mein Singlespeed sehr raritat

http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=44997


----------



## mttam (20. März 2007)

Da ich in kürze umziehe, will ich noch was aus meinem Keller loswerden.
Rennradrahmen 58 cm, 1 Zoll aus Stahl mit langen Ausfallenden. Ist also fixie - / singlespeed geeignet. Der Lack ist in eher schlechtem Zustand. Bei Bedarf gibt es eine passende Sattelstütze, einen Vorbau oder 105er Rennradbremsen dazu. 
Der Preis, so wie abgebildet, also mit den Kurbeln und alten Corratec-Clicks liegt bei 10.

Für diesen Preis lohnt ein Versand ja nicht wirklich. Daher wären mir Interessenten aus Karlsruhe oder Stuttgart am liebsten. Bei Interesse bitte eine PN an mich.


----------



## bangert (20. März 2007)

hallo zusammen!!! 
suche singlespeed mtb rahmen mit laufrädern und kurbel....rest ist vorhanden!(rh 19") 
Bitte alles anbieten. 
Gruss bangert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## djpowermodul (22. März 2007)

hallo leute, ich suche eine mehrgangnabe mit oder ohne rücktritt, gebraucht.
also 7gang oder 12 gang wäre ok.es muss keine rohloff nabe sein( zu schwer, zu teuer)so gebraucht wäre ok, auch verhandlungssache ist ok.
wenn ihr noch eine nabe habt die ihr nicht mehr braucht dann meldet euch bitte!!!
und wenn ihr noch ein klapprad wegwerfen wollt kann ich auch eins gebrauchen  danke im voraus
djpowermodul yahoo.de


----------



## djpowermodul (22. März 2007)

mttam schrieb:


> Da ich in kürze umziehe, will ich noch was aus meinem Keller loswerden.
> Rennradrahmen 58 cm, 1 Zoll aus Stahl mit langen Ausfallenden. Ist also fixie - / singlespeed geeignet. Der Lack ist in eher schlechtem Zustand. Bei Bedarf gibt es eine passende Sattelstütze, einen Vorbau oder 105er Rennradbremsen dazu.
> Der Preis, so wie abgebildet, also mit den Kurbeln und alten Corratec-Clicks liegt bei 10.
> 
> Für diesen Preis lohnt ein Versand ja nicht wirklich. Daher wären mir Interessenten aus Karlsruhe oder Stuttgart am liebsten. Bei Interesse bitte eine PN an mich.



hi, sag mal hast du das bike noch?und hast du noch eine rücktrittnabe zum loswerden die du nicht brauchst??? wäre dankbar. danke im voraus


----------



## mttam (23. März 2007)

@ dipowermodul:

Du hast eine private Nachricht im Postfach.


----------



## djpowermodul (24. März 2007)

toll, da steht das ich eine mail von dir bekommen habe. und das es eine mail ist. mehr steht da nicht drinn. sehr intelligent. die benachrichtigung: das ich eine mail bekommen habe wo drinn steht das ich eine mail bekommen habe ist sehr hilfreich. bis denne


----------



## djpowermodul (24. März 2007)

ich suche immernoch eine 7-12gangnabe für mein dirtbike.hat jemand eine gebrauchte für mich? preis VB


----------



## mttam (24. März 2007)

@ dipowermodul:
Sorry, aber ich glaube, du hast da was in den falschen Hals bekommen.
Du kennst doch die Nachrichtenfunktion des Forums, oder?

Schau mal in dein Profil hier im Forum unter dem Stichwort "Private Nachrichten", ich hab dir gestern eine PN (= persönliche Nachricht) mit meiner Mailaddresse und näheren Informationen zu dem Rahmen geschickt.


----------



## kingmoe (25. März 2007)

mttam schrieb:


> Schau mal in dein Profil hier im Forum unter dem Stichwort "Private Nachrichten", ich hab dir gestern eine PN (= persönliche Nachricht) mit meiner Mailaddresse und näheren Informationen zu dem Rahmen geschickt.



Genau da hast du (dipowermodul) auch von mir eine PN!


----------



## t-age (28. März 2007)

Aloha,

verkaufe einen SSP-tauglichen HT-Rahmen, Rh. 48 cm, solider Hi-Ten Stahl, technisch gut, leichte oberflÃ¤chliche Roststellen und diverse Lackmacken. Hinterbau fÃ¼r 130 mm Naben.

VHB 45 â¬, ist aber verhandelbar.

Daneben hÃ¤tte ich noch 1-2 Shimano Nexus Inter 8 Nabenschaltungen mit Freilauf, neu, mit Zbh. und ev. auch Nabenadapter dazu, Preis 169 â¬ VHB.






http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/352839

Bei Interesse email an t-age(Ã¤tt)gmx.net

Ciao t-age


----------



## wookie (28. März 2007)

Verkaufe mein SingleSpeed:











Bei Interesse PM oder mail an wookie(ät)online.de

Am Rahmen ist alles Überflüssige abgeflext.
Verschiedene Übersetzungen gibts dazu.


----------



## djpowermodul (29. März 2007)

was soll es den kosten? ich suche nur eine 7 gang rücktrittnabe ausm keller zum wegwerfen von jemandem der damit nix anfangen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BQuark (29. März 2007)

djpowermodul schrieb:


> was soll es den kosten? ich suche nur eine 7 gang rücktrittnabe ausm keller zum wegwerfen von jemandem der damit nix anfangen kann.


ich habe eine "nexus" (oder nexave?) mit 7-gang liegen. muss nur gucken, ob die mit rücktritt oder freilauf ist


----------



## djpowermodul (29. März 2007)

BQuark schrieb:


> ich habe eine "nexus" (oder nexave?) mit 7-gang liegen. muss nur gucken, ob die mit rücktritt oder freilauf ist



wenn du eine hast, wird es eine mit rücktritt sein.ist die gebraucht ?? was willst du dafür haben?
(ich jabe auch msn)


----------



## Altitude (13. April 2007)

X 3.1 Disc
schwarz
32 Loch
UST (kann aber auch "Normal" gefahren werden
neuwertig
450 gr pro Felge

60 Euronen incl. Versand


----------



## pj10 (18. April 2007)

verkaufe stahlrahmen "kwadie - rahmen aus bielefeld".
horizontale ausfallenden fÃ¼r singlespeed, fixed etc.; gemuffte rohre.
oberrohr: 57cm
sattelrohr: 59cm
farbe: schwarz-grÃ¼n 
lackzustand: an der gabel 4, rest 2-3
preis: vhb 35â¬ plus versand
bilder in meiner galerie oder hier, wenn meine kamera wie saft hat.


----------



## stefanxy1 (18. April 2007)

hallo,
suche eine ENO Eccentric...
36°

Freue mich auf Angebote...

Grüße,
St.


----------



## Kint (18. April 2007)

habe hier nen SSPEED taugliches rennrad - wenn jemand einzeln oder komplett  interesse hat bitte melden:





pm oder mail an [email protected]


----------



## pj10 (18. April 2007)

hier die bilder


----------



## niconj (20. April 2007)

Hat irgendwer ne silberne Sattelstütze in der Art "Ritchey Logic" für mich? 27,2 x mind. 300mm.


----------



## olli (20. April 2007)

KILDEMOSES (DK) - RH 54, OR 55,5, Reynolds 500, Gabel, günstiger Steuersatz, 57.- INKL. VERSAND in D.











NUR RAHMEN/GABEL/STEUERSATZ!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foenfrisur (20. April 2007)

Ich suche GAAAAAAANNNZZZZZ dringend:

- ein paar schöne, schlichte V-Brake Hebel.

in silber, matt...so wie auf dem anhang unten...
der zustand sollte ebenso wie die auf dem angehängten bild sein!
also nicht so abgewichste gurken.

am allerliebsten im tausch gg. diese hier (s. bild), denn die kann ich nicht brauchen da sie für cantis sind(?!) :-(
"Hawk Tooling" steht drauf...



ps....eine mattsilberne oder in manitoustandrohrgolden (falles es sowas gibt??!!) eloxierte sattelstütze such ich auch noch...
400mm, 26.6 oder 26.4 (muss ich nochmal mit´m maßband ran)....

tausche gg. gekröpfte stütze in 26.2, 400mm...so ein ritchey comp like ding halt... 
im unteren bereich verkratzt, die oberen 25cm sind ok.

wie gesagt, tausch wäre mir am liebsten....


----------



## _stalker_ (20. April 2007)

Suche 165mm Vierkant Kurbeln in silber fürs Fixie.


----------



## doppio (21. April 2007)

bei meinen bike-markt anzeigen, links, ist noch`n koga miyata rahmen mit 56 cm rahmenhöhe

mfg doppio


----------



## freakforti (14. Mai 2007)

*Tausche oder Verkaufe PADUANO TI Gabel*

- ist in absolutem Top Zustand (ohne Stickers)

- 1.1/8" Schaftrohr - 210mm Länge

- ISO Disc- und V-Brake Aufnahmen

- 445 Bauhöhe (= 80mm Federgabel oder rund 1° flacherer Lenkwinel bei 60 mmFedergabelrahmen)

- 690 Gramm

http://www.flickr.com/photos/freakforti/?saved=1

Im Tausch gegen FOX F 80 X oder F80 RL(C) Jahrgang 2006 oder 2007

Oder gegen Bargeld 450. Euro plus Versand

 Martin


----------



## insanerider (21. Mai 2007)

verkaufe neuen, silbernen surly kettenspanner-das original 
habe 33 mit versand bezahlt, die hätte ich gern wieder!
daniel


----------



## Brainspiller (21. Mai 2007)

*suche* singlespeedritzel mit breiter kasettenaufnahme für alu freilauf. so wie surly  oder on-one oder in der art. 

Zähnezahl sollte 16 sein.

angebote bitte per pm an mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pj10 (21. Mai 2007)

*biete *siemens m35 mit ladegerät, headset und handbuch





*suche * ein 17er ritzel für freilaufnabe. 
fahre momentan 16er dx ritzel und zwei spacer. nur damit ihr wißt, was ich brauche ;-)


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (22. Mai 2007)

Moinsen,

ich brauche bzw. suche:

Steuersatz 1 1/8" Ahead
Starrgabel 1 1/8", min. 200mm Schaftlänge
Aluvorbau, poliert, auch 1 1/8" mgl. flacher Winkel max 120mm lang
Innenlager 4-Kant BSA 68mm Achslänge 120-122mm

Bigup, Matze


----------



## kdanny1 (22. Mai 2007)

suche singlespeedteilchen für meinen aufbau! bitte alles anbieten


----------



## kne (22. Mai 2007)

Hat jemand ein BMX-Kettenblatt mit 36 Zähnen? Wäre für Angebote per pm dankbar.

kne


----------



## [email protected] (25. Mai 2007)

Hi, suche ne SS Laufrad. 135*10mm und 26" Alles anbiten, was beim dirten und Streeten hält^^. ICQ: 338520613


----------



## niconj (30. Mai 2007)

Verkaufe DMR Single Tension Seeker. Siehe Bikemarkt Anzeigen.


----------



## _stalker_ (31. Mai 2007)

Rotary Exklusiv




Sitzrohr Mitte-Oberkante 54cm, Oberrohr ca. 60cm
Rücktrittnabe 

Auch in Teilen


----------



## blkmrkt (4. Juni 2007)

Ich suche einen Singlespeed/Fixie Rahmen in Größe 56.
Natürlich möglichst günstig, muss nicht in Top Zustand sein.
Angebote per PM. Danke!


----------



## otwo (6. Juni 2007)

suche kompl fixi, höhe 60...rennradtyp pls


----------



## dirtsurfer (8. Juni 2007)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> Rotary Exklusiv
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hammer teil... so was muss ich mir auch mal aufbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## forest warrior (9. Juni 2007)

aloah @ll..

-Rahmen aus TrueTemper OX3 Platinum
-Crossmax Raedli mit Conti Grand Prix
-FRM DP 4 Bremsen
-Avid Ultimate Hebel
-Race Face Kurbeln 175mm, 45:17
-XT Lager und FSA-Steuersatz
-Kalloy-Stuetze mit SLR XP
-Syncros Vorbau mit Syntace Duraflite

ca. 8.5kg

567.- euro, standort CH/zuerich
groessere bilder per email

ride on


----------



## otwo (9. Juni 2007)

suche kompl. fixie, bitte PM me


----------



## _stalker_ (9. Juni 2007)

dirtsurfer schrieb:


> Hammer teil... so was muss ich mir auch mal aufbauen.



hammer konstruktiver kommentar


----------



## Master | Torben (10. Juni 2007)

Ich suche für meinen SSPler noch: 
- ssp Kurbel für wenig Geld, mit lager
- Federgabel mit 80-100mm, IS2000 ebenfalls für wenig Geld
- Slick oder Semislick Reifen, für - wie unerwartet - wenig Geld


----------



## _booze_ (10. Juni 2007)

wenn meine lagerschalen für die stylo kommen kann ich dir meine lx anbieten...leider ohne lager das is platt, mit 15 ocken biste dabei


----------



## Master | Torben (11. Juni 2007)

Joa das klingt gut und Versand is ja quasi auch keiner drauf 

SInd die Kurbeln Octalink oder Vierkant?


----------



## _booze_ (11. Juni 2007)

octalink...is die blaugraue mit der weißen beschriftung...warte halt im momet bloß noch drauf das dieses scheiß ver****te sport import sich ausmehrt...


----------



## Knacki1 (11. Juni 2007)

Suche 4 kant mtb Kurbel... alte LX oder Xt... mit passendem KB und KB Schrauben... am besten 36 Zähne.


----------



## Master | Torben (11. Juni 2007)

Kool - na dann Booze sag bescheid via PN oder so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _booze_ (11. Juni 2007)

Master | Torben schrieb:


> Kool - na dann Booze sag bescheid via PN oder so


jop ich meld mich...heut wieder n ganzer tag ohne anruf...langsam fang ich an sport import zu hassen


----------



## growing (12. Juni 2007)

suche bahnrahmen.
nur etwas,was man auch noch bezahlen kann


----------



## Bikefritzel (12. Juni 2007)

soderle ich suche für ein neues projekt eine möglichst günstige rücktrittbremsnabe (bitte alles anbieten)


----------



## der_seppel (13. Juni 2007)

*Suche:*
günstige Felgen fürs Singlespeed, gebraucht ist okay, sollten rund sein  
und zu einem Rahmen aus den 80er Jahren passen, also nicht so abgespaced. 
36 Loch. Nabe ist vorhanden. 
Gerne Abholung in Köln. 
*Danke.*


----------



## flott.weg (14. Juni 2007)

Auf grund div. "neuer" projekte muss mein CROSSER schwinden.

Rahmen:
Crossrahmen handmade by HERKELMANN (traumhaft schön)
sattelrohr bis oberkante oberrohr 590mm bis ende 630mm
oberrohrlänge 590mm (MM)

Gabel:
Zeus 2000 Crossgabel

Truvativ Elita ISIS-Drive Kurbel + entsprechendes Innenlager

HR:
Rigida DP18 + Campa-Nabe

VR: 
Rigida Nova + Shim.-Nabe

LX-Steuersatz, Specialized Zusatzbremshebel, Shimano Xt-Cantis, Rival Aero-Bremshebel, Selle Italia Flite, Ritchey Speed Max Cross Bereifung (fast neu) etc.......







Detailbilder auf wunsch gern.

Preisvorstellung: ich schmeiß mal so 300 euro in den raum  

grüße jan


----------



## IronMike (16. Juni 2007)

hallo leute

ich wollte mal wissen ob des geht was ich vorhab,
also ich hab jetzt noch vorne drei kettenblätter und hitten eine kasette mit 9 Gängen....und da wollt ich wissen ob es geht, dass ich voren den umwerfer wegbau aber alle kettenblätter dranlass da ich mir nicht gleich ne neu ekurbel kaufen will und dann hinten mir singlespeed einbaun will und da wollt ich wissen ob des geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rubbel (16. Juni 2007)

was hat das für´nen sinn? du willst hinten ein ritzel und vorne 3?
ich hab das auch mal gehabt, is totaler blödsinn.. am berg musst du dann mit dem fuß schalten..
lass deinen umwerfer dran..
greez rubbel


----------



## IronMike (16. Juni 2007)

nein des hab ich nicht gemeint ich kauf mir noch ne neue kurbel weil meine jetzige sowieso hin aber bissl geht sie noch und ich will mir halt ncoh gleich ne kurbel kaufen aber ich hab nicht mal gleidch so schenll  â¬ parat


----------



## Knacki1 (16. Juni 2007)

Natürlich geht das... solange du die Kette auf einem Blatt lässt.


----------



## biker1967 (16. Juni 2007)

Hallo Leute,

hätte noch einen Laufradsatz abzugeben:

Felgen: Mavic X139 Disc schwarz 32 Loch
Naben: HR Spot 32 Loch schwarz mit Shimano 16 Zähne Ritzel
          VR Cannondale 32 Loch schwarz
           beide mit 6-Loch Bremsscheiben-aufnahme

Speichen: 2mm DT Swiss schwarz

Preisvorstellung: 70  inkl. Versand durch DHL

Bilder folgen später

Mfg
Bruno


----------



## bike punx (17. Juni 2007)

Wunderschöner F. moser Mtb Rahmen. In Muffen gelötet, Rh 55cm ( mi-ok) , inkl. sehr schöner gabel.......

absolut ssp tauglich ohne kettenspanner.......

sehr gute substanz, allerdings ist der Lack runter....


daher zum schnäppchenpreis 50 euro!













versand zu 6,90!
bike punx ist gerade online Beitrag melden   	Beitrag bearbeiten/löschen


----------



## flott.weg (22. Juni 2007)

(V)26" MTB-Hinterrad FIXED

Mavic 319 Disc-felge (schwarz)
DT-spokes (schwarz)
XT-Nabe (schwarz)
Laufrad ist fast neu.
Fixel 18Z  von Felix (neu)
Racing Ralph 2,10 (fast neu 95%) 














85 Euro incl. Versand


----------



## Master | Torben (23. Juni 2007)

Ich nochmal 
Also das mit den Kurbeln und Reifen is erledigt.

Ich brauch aber noch ein paar Sachen:

- 38z Kettenblatt
- Kette
- Octalink Innenlager
- Schläuche

Dann schießt mal los


----------



## Tech3 (23. Juni 2007)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> Rotary Exklusiv
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Was willst du denn für das gute Stück noch haben?


----------



## martn (25. Juni 2007)

Master | Torben schrieb:


> Ich nochmal
> Also das mit den Kurbeln und Reifen is erledigt.
> 
> Ich brauch aber noch ein paar Sachen:
> ...



hab noch nen neues 38er gebhardt blatt für vieram kurbel rumliegen. interesse?


----------



## Virus2006 (26. Juni 2007)

Hi Leute schaut doch mal in meine anzeige Verkaufe nen Alu Rahmen im carbon look mit ner sid passendem roox vorbau lenker und gabel + ritchey steuersatz... wolt mir daraus jetzt eigentlich nen singlespeeder zum in die arbeit und zur eisdiele zu cruisen. Ursprünglich sollte es mein winter xc bike werden daher die schaltungsteile.......  also nich meckern.

viel spass damit 
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kadauz (26. Juni 2007)

Suche:

28" Hinterrad fixed für Drahtreifen für Umbau von Rennrad auf Fixie. Gerne auch mit Vorderrad. Farbe egal, sollte nur stabil sein.


----------



## paule_p2 (27. Juni 2007)

Hi,



ich suche:

- einen langen 1 zoll Schaftvorbau. (farbe silber)

- einen Flatbar, (silber)

- einen oder zwei Cross Bremshebel

- einen oder 2 Bremskörper (silber)


das alles ist für ein 28 Jahre altes SS- Rennrad, also keine super Hightech- Carbon teile und wenns geht nicht allzu teuer.


----------



## Master | Torben (28. Juni 2007)

martn schrieb:


> hab noch nen neues 38er gebhardt blatt für vieram kurbel rumliegen. interesse?




Wieviel magst du denn haben wollen?


----------



## Svader (28. Juni 2007)

@ paule

Du hast ne PN bezüglich des Flatbars  

Gruß
Svader


----------



## martn (28. Juni 2007)

Master | Torben schrieb:


> Wieviel magst du denn haben wollen?



16inkl versand oder 15 ohne versand (wenn du in jena bist, könnte man evtl ne persönliche übergabe arrangieren,  )


----------



## PHR3AK (29. Juni 2007)

suche surly tuggnut. wer hat einen und verkauft mir diesen? danke


----------



## nickn (30. Juni 2007)

Hallo! 
Verkaufe neuen Surly Steamroller-Rahmen. GrÃ¶Ãe 59cm.Farbe charcoal/ dunkelgrau-metallic, (sehr schÃ¶n!).350,-â¬+10â¬ Versand.
Infos auch auf der Surly Homepage.


----------



## sani_rrh (30. Juni 2007)

hallo, bin ganz neu.  
ich baue gerade um auf ss und bräuchte 
1. ein 42z oder 40z blatt
für meine bontrager race kurbel ( 4schrauben, lochkreis 104mm
glaube ich, weiß aber nicht sicher, ist schwer genau zu messen,
gemessen jedenfalls von schraubenmitte zu mitte);
2. einen kettenspanner (eine rolle, wenns geht leicht) zur befestigung
am schaltauge (oder wie das heißt, da wo normal das schaltwerk dran
ist)
3. ein set (spacer und ritzel 14z etwa, evtl 15 odder 13) für hinten, jetzt
ist noch eine 9er kassette drauf; die kette will ich aber behalten, die ritzel
sollten also für eine kette geeignet sein, wie sie auch bei 9er schaltungen
verbaut wird.

wenn niemand sowas hat, wäre ich auch für empfehlungen und tipps
dankbar wo ich die sachen am guenstigsten bekommen kann.

und eine frage habe ich noch:
bei ebay werden solche umbau sets für hinten (wie mein punkt 3.) 
angeboten, dabei hat das ritzel dort, wo es auf den freilauf aufgeschoben 
wird, nicht extra eine verbreiterte auflagefläche oder so. die frage:
macht man damit auf dauer den freilauf kaputt, denn das ritzel ist ja
duenn und die kraefte teilweise doch stark; ich meine nicht dass da was
verbiegt oder so auf dauer..

puhh langer thread, vielen dank schonmal!


----------



## sani_rrh (1. Juli 2007)

nochmal ich..
also zahnkranz hat sich erledigt. hat irgendwer material
fürs umruesten hinten, muss doch ein 16z ritzel drauf.
und einen kettenspanner braeuchte ich noch.
wenn Ihr nix habt, ich wuerd mich auch ueber einkauftipps
freuen, damit ich mir nicht mist anschaffe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trapperjohn (1. Juli 2007)

Günstiges Singlespeedkit:
http://cgi.ebay.de/A2Z-Singlespeed-...5QQihZ017QQcategoryZ77576QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## paule_p2 (2. Juli 2007)

Suche ein Fixed Hinterrad, wenns geht nicht all zu teuer.



Verkaufe

RooX SL 4.2 Sattelstütze in Schwarz (Durchmesser 26,8)


----------



## pumpitup (3. Juli 2007)

Suche alten Stahlrenner mit horizontalen Ausfallenden. Rahmenhöhe 55 cm +/- x.

Raum Frankfurt wäre natürlich ideal, ansonsten trotzdem alles anbieten.


----------



## bike punx (5. Juli 2007)

singlespeedtauglicher rennrad rahmen , rh 62cm, frischer lack, columbus rohrsatz, nicht der schwerste, schöne konifizierte rohre, ovalisierte sattelstreben, nach neulackierung nicht gefahren........


67 euro inkl. porto- versichert in d.












weiterhin diverse rennrad teile, einfach mal anfragen...u.a. 

soma bahnlenker , stahl, 25,4er klemmung fast nei 25 euro inkl. porto


----------



## pilato (9. Juli 2007)

Suche Fixed LRS in 130mm (oder zumindestens 120mm mit langer Achse zu spacern) hinten für einen Rennradrahmen.
Schön wären schwarze hochprofilige Felgen und schwarze Naben, sind aber kein Muss!!! HR und VR auch gerne getrennt! Einfach mal alles anbieten was ihr so habt!

max. 200


----------



## Einheimischer (9. Juli 2007)

Peugeot Singlespeeder. Rahmen verm. Alu. Sattel S.I. Flite Trans AM.
Fährt. Wg. Umzug abzugeben, Preis: 80 Euro. Abholung wär am besten.






Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (10. Juli 2007)

Wg. der vielen Anfragen: RH ist 58cm.


----------



## robocop (10. Juli 2007)

hi,
verkaufe neues kettenblatt marke vuelta alu 53 t lk 110 für nen 10er
verkaufe gebrauchtes kettenblatt guter zustand shimano lx 48 t lk 110 euro 5
versand euro 3,50


----------



## the punkrock (10. Juli 2007)

HALLO!

SUCHE:
singlespeed- MTB mit stahlrahmen und starrgabel, rahmengrösse ca. 18-20 zoll, etwa KONA UNIT, SURLY 1x1, hauptsache guter rahmen, anbauteile zweitrangig, bis maximal 400 euro!


----------



## Jimmy H (12. Juli 2007)

VERKAUFE:

XT Kurbelsatz Hollowtech 175mm
Innenlager BB-ES71, Achslänge 113mm, für 68mm Gehäuse
Blackspire Kettenblatt 36 Zähne

Zustand: wie neu, max. 100km gefahren

77 Euro komplett inkl. Versand


----------



## Tech3 (12. Juli 2007)

Suche:

- braunen Ledersattel
- Ledergriffe
- kurzer 1" Vorbau silber o .chrom
- hoher, breiter Lenker silber o. chrom
- 2 polierte/verchromte 26" 36Loch Felgen

Und ne Frage hätte ich noch:
Was ist ein Satz gut erhaltener Shimano 600 Rennpedale mit Harken und Riemen wert?

Danke und Gruß 
Hendrik


----------



## bike punx (13. Juli 2007)

singlestar , max 150 km gelaufen, stahl, für freilaufnaben, noch für ca 23000km gut... 

50 euro inkl. porto


----------



## kingkuepper (15. Juli 2007)

Suche MTB Rahmen in 20". farbe ist eigentlich ega. so billig wie möglich, möchte daraus ein singlespeed bauen mit dem ich lediglich zur schule fahre. kann also auch kratzer haben, hauptsache noch funktionstüchtig.


----------



## speedkauboy (16. Juli 2007)

Moin,

Kumpel hat für mich günstig gekauft:





Suche nun schwarze laufräder wie z.B.:




gerne auch ältere varianten in standard versionen..hauptsache schwarz

ebenso schwarze kurbel z.b. fsa inkl lager mit 44er oderv 46er blatt in schwarz un rennrad-bremsen in schwarz, flatbar un bremshebel

wer was hat bitte melden


----------



## realbiker (16. Juli 2007)

Suche SSP Bike fÃ¼r leichtes GelÃ¤nde im Tausch gegen 99 â¬ - falls jemand so etwas hat mÃ¶ge er sich bei mir melden ...


----------



## sportytorsten (17. Juli 2007)

@speedkauboy:
versuch`s mal im rennrad-forum, da findest du wohl passendere teile und schneller antworten.
oder willst du crostaugliche felgen und bereifung in 28"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullvektor (19. Juli 2007)

suche 12,4 cm vierkant innenlager.68er breite.


----------



## josch861131 (19. Juli 2007)

Shimano Dura Ace Track (njs) Hinterrad


War Bestandteil des Bahnrads das ich vor gut einem Monat von Bike Punks gekauft hab.

http://www.eingangrad.de/wbb/thread.php?threadid=14135

Hinterrad Shimano dura ace track ( njs) - Rigida Felge


Hab mir nur den Lockring und das Ritzel für mein Hr abgenommen. Stand sonst nur im Zimmer rum. Keine Höhen- oder Seitenschläge.


Nen Zehner günstiger als damals beim Punk. 







100 Euro


----------



## Jimmy H (20. Juli 2007)

Verkaufe Surly Crosscheck Rahmen 52cm






Sämtliche Maße sind zu finden auf www.surlybikes.com

Oberrohrlänge 545mm

Ganz wenig gebraucht, fast wie neu.

Inkl. Steuersatz Cane Creek S2, Sattelstützenklemme mit Bremskabelführung und Versand für 250 Euro VHB


----------



## zoerch (20. Juli 2007)

Suche SS Rennrad RH um 54 +/- 2cm oder auch Stahlrenner der aufbaufÃ¤hig ist. bitte nicht allzuteuer. set rahmen, gabel, kurbel oder so fÃ¼r 50â¬wÃ¤r prima 
im Prinzip suche ich alles um ein Fixie aufzubauen, wer was Ã¼berig hat fÃ¼r eunen armen Studnik hier schreien


----------



## isah (20. Juli 2007)

Eigentlich fuer ein Trialbike vorgesehen haette ich hier einen Thomson Vorbau, der in unserem Sub Forum wohl nicht angemessen geschaetzt werden kann.






10*X110X31.8 SM-E140 steht auf der Seite  Ist Neu, unmontiert. Angebote bitte via PN.

martin


----------



## Altitude (22. Juli 2007)

Mavic X 3.1 Disc UST Felgen
32 Loch
Neuwertig
Tubeless (aber auch mit Schlauch fahrbar)
schwarz

NP 110 Euro
fÃ¼r 50 Euro plus Versand

Ritchey WCS-StÃ¼tze
6 Monate alt - ein paar kratzer im Klemm- und Absenkbereich...
D: 31,6mm
L: 350mm

NP 85,90
fÃ¼r 35 Euro plus Versand

Marzocchi Corsa SL

6 Monate alt 
100mm Federweg
TST 5 & SFA einstellbar
Luftfeder
Aluminium XC Steuerrohr & Gabelkrone
32mm Nickel beschichtete, konifizierte Aluminium Standrohre
V-Brake
6â Post Mount
Farbe: matt-gold
Gewicht: 1550g inkl. 270mm Schaft
Remote TST Control
UVP EUR 769,--
fÃ¼r 350 Euro incl. Versand

hier mal ein "offizelles" Bild:





und eins wies im TeamTi eingebaut ist...


----------



## zoerch (23. Juli 2007)

zoerch schrieb:


> Suche SS Rennrad RH um 54 +/- 2cm oder auch Stahlrenner der aufbaufähig ist. bitte nicht allzuteuer. set rahmen, gabel, kurbel oder so für 50wär prima
> im Prinzip suche ich alles um ein Fixie aufzubauen, wer was überig hat für eunen armen Studnik hier schreien



blieben felgen, naben bzw. laufräder, pedale mit haken, lenker und vorbau für klassischen stahlrenner noch zu besorgen. hat denn keiner was liegen?


----------



## bike punx (23. Juli 2007)

die gelbe bagjack kuriertasche, modell bigjack, funktioniert top, etwas dreckig , aber tip-top, zu 100 % wasserdicht im regen, inkl. dokumentenfach in a3......neupreis um 180 euro

73euro inkl. versand


----------



## Deleted 5247 (25. Juli 2007)

Hier biete ich mein GT Zaskar LE Singlespeed Bike an - ehrliche und ernst gemeinte Anfragen bitte per PN / E-Mail.

Der Rahmen war in einen erbärmlichen Zustand und hatte schon heftig korrodiert, da der Vorbesitzer ihn einfach ohne Grundierung lackiert hatte. Nach viel Arbeit, wo er entlackt, geschliffen, behandelt und letztendlich gepulvert wurde, erstrahlt der GT Zaskar LE Rahmen wieder in neuem Glanz.

Der Rest der Teile sind u.a. GT-Gabel und -Lenker, Selle Italia Flite, ControlTech Sattelstütze, Kore Vorbau, Magura HS33, Amazing King Dingeling Griffe, Halo Freedom Felgen, SRAM 9.0 SL Naben, SRAM Schnellspanner, Race Face Prodigy DH Kurbel, Odyssey Pedale und Schwalbe Big Apple Reifen.

Die weissen Teile (Sattel, Griffe, Bremse, Felgen, Naben, Kurbel und Pedale) sind, bis auf den Rahmen, von Anfang weiss gewesen und nicht nachlackiert worden.

Das Rad hat (mit anderen Griffen und einem anderen Sattel) den 2. Platz beim Wettbewerb "DAS Schönste GT-Userbike - 2006 - HARDTAIL" gemacht.

Rahmenmaße:
Mitte Tretlager - Oberkante Oberrohr: 42 cm / 16 Zoll
Mitte Tretlager - Oberkante sattelrohr: 46,5 cm / 18,3 Zoll

Mitte Sattelrohr - Mitte Steuerrohr (entlang dem Oberrohr): 54,5 cm / 21,4 Zoll
Mitte Sattelrohr - Mitte Steuerrohr (waagerecht): 56 cm / 22 Zoll

Doch genug der schnöden Worte, Bilder sagen mehr als tausend Worte (für ein größeres Bild auf das Foto klicken):





Noch mehr und größere Fotos in meinem Fotoalbum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onegear (26. Juli 2007)

da würd ich heulen, wenn ich das verkaufen würde. von sowas kann man sich doch nicht trennen oder ?!


----------



## F-N-C (26. Juli 2007)

Hatte Anfang des Rahres die Ehre das Teil in Natura zu sehen.

In echt ist es noch schöner.

Kann man sich wirklich von so einem Schmuckstück mit so viel Arbeit drin losreissen?


----------



## olli (26. Juli 2007)

So Leute,

durch einen kurzen Rückfall war ich mal wieder so dämlich, mir ein Rahmenset gekauft zu haben. Nach einigen Alpträumen und einer nächtlichen Erscheinung bin ich wohl wieder geheilt und verscherbel es - natürlich zu Selbstkosten - im Paket weiter:

RAHMEN ZION 660 EBB
GABEL MANITOU SIX SUPER mit Dämpfungsverstellung
VORBAU SALSA S.U.L. 110 mm, leicht ansteigend
SALSA MOTO ACE 16 Grad lenker saubreit (wahlweise MARY BAR!)
Original TOKEN Steuersatz rot eloxiert (kein billiger Token-Nachbau!)
Original RMB Sattelklemme rot eloxiert






480.- inkl. Versand in Deutschland.

olli

P.S. Wie meldet man sich bei ebay ab? Wie läßt man seine Kreditkarte sperren? Wie bestellt man seine Frau zum Vormund, die jeden FAHRRADKAUF absegnen muss?


----------



## pumpitup (27. Juli 2007)

SUCHE GANZ DRINGEND

Hinterrad mit 120mm Einbaubreite!


----------



## bike punx (29. Juli 2007)

nix,,,,,,


----------



## bike punx (29. Juli 2007)

Tja, schön isser, fährt sich sehr fein, nur leider im letzten Jahr 2x gefahren, daher muss es gehen, evtl. findet es ein zuhause, wo es eher genutzt wird...... ja






Voodoo wanga , 21 zoll, 3 x gefahren, fast keine gebrauchspuren, mit fluid film versiegelt, v brake und disc tauglich, Rohloff oder Singlespeed, 631er Reynold Rohr, Lack in sehr gutem Zustand,

Rahmen alleine: 333 euro

Gabel ( auf nachfrage)

lrs ( vorne 9.0 nabe hinten onyx) -65 euro ( oder hinten 35 , vorne 30)

Bremse bb7 inkl. hebeln : 95 Euro

Middelburn inkl. kb: 85 Euro

Reifen ( gehen an ulli)

Lenker Syncros straight, etwas gekürzt o grad : 30 Euro

Rest verhandelbar-- gerne immer im Tausch
NJS forever!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieÖligeKette (29. Juli 2007)

bike punx schrieb:


> Reifen ( gehen an ulli)



Sauber, ich komm Montag mal vorbei (hoffe ich schaffe das)!


----------



## Tech3 (29. Juli 2007)

Suche günstiges Bahnrad oder agiles RR  mit 61er Rahmenhöhe - passt das bei ner 91er Schrittlänge?


----------



## Muschelkram (29. Juli 2007)

LRS, 28", Trekking, Alesa Felgen in Schwarz, Alivio Nabe vorn, Joytech Nabe hinten, Shimano Freilauf, ungefahren, für Schnellspanner - 35.-






Shimano 105 Steuersatz, läuft gut, braucht aber mal neues Fett - 15.- 






Dura Ace Sattelstütze, 25.0mm Durchmesser, Länge um die 190mm - 20.-






Jeweils plus Versand oder Abholung in der Nähe von Heidelberg.


----------



## Tech3 (1. August 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Suche günstiges Bahnrad oder agiles RR  mit 61er Rahmenhöhe - passt das bei ner 91er Schrittlänge?



keiner?


----------



## a.nienie (1. August 2007)

suche einen lenker,
in der art von dem fixie inc. goldrush.




komme mit dem on one midge nicht klar,
die bremsen sitzen einfach an ner doofen stelle.


----------



## Knacki1 (1. August 2007)

Das wäre dann wohl Nitto Moustache... gibts in UK.

http://www.hubjub.co.uk/nitto/nitto.htm


----------



## a.nienie (2. August 2007)

danke, bin grad am umrechnen.

hab gestern noch rausbekommen,
dass der lenker vom goldrush extra ca.75oi kostet *eek*


----------



## Jimmy H (2. August 2007)

der on one midge ist von der form her verwandt, hat aber afaik 26,0er klemmung.
gibts z.b bei singlespeed.nl


----------



## a.nienie (2. August 2007)

a.nienie schrieb:


> ...
> komme mit dem on one midge nicht klar...


 die bremsen liegen irgendwie unpraktsich.


----------



## SilverBlue (4. August 2007)

Suche:

- Laufrad oder Nabe fixed 126mm Einbaubreite silber
- Adapter für Ahead Vorbau auf normalen Gewindesteuersatz 1"
- Vorbau schwarz 100mm 25,4mm Klemmung -17°
- Lenker schwarz möglichst gerade
- Crosser Zusatzbremshebel
- On-One Pompino Frame in S

Angebote bitte per PM.

Gruß Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tech3 (4. August 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Suche günstiges Bahnrad oder agiles RR  mit ~61er Rahmenhöhe


.


----------



## bike punx (5. August 2007)

aluminium bahnrahmen inkl. campa pista steuersatz und stahlgabel, bis auf steuersatz alles neu....275 taler.......

inkl. gipienne pista kurbel.......144er lk, ohne kb.....


----------



## bike punx (5. August 2007)

rh, 60cm........


----------



## PHR3AK (5. August 2007)

welcher? der orangene? firma? erzhl mir mehr von den heißen schei$$


----------



## Tech3 (5. August 2007)

Klingt verlockend schreib mir bitte mal ne Pn mit Bild


----------



## doctor worm (8. August 2007)

Doppelpost!
Grmpf!


----------



## doctor worm (8. August 2007)

Hab da noch was:
Nishiki Bushwacker, Rh480mm, OR570mm, sehr guter Zustand, Semihorizontale Ausfallenden, Abfallendes Oberrohr ...
Rahmen mit Gabel und Steuersatz 80 ois
Bei Bedarf hab ich noch ne neue passende Kore Lite Stütze 26,6!






Gruß
Simon


----------



## devil77 (14. August 2007)

Hallo,

zum verkauf steht eine ungefahrene, reine Singlespeedkurbel Shimano Deore DX FC-MT60 mit einem 38 Kettenblatt. Ist als Tandemkurbel gedacht und kann maximal mit großem und mittlerem Blatt gefahren werden. Fürs kleine Blatt fehlen die Bohrungen. Kurbellänge beträgt 175 mm.
Außerdem steht noch ein DMR Tension seeker I zum Verkauf.


----------



## L'Abbé Pierre (14. August 2007)

hallo,
ich suche ein 28' rennrad hinterrad.
es sollte komplett silber sein.
die achste sollte +/- 120 mm breit sein und einen 0815-shimano freilauf haben.

angebote am besten mit bild und preisvorstellung per pm.
danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tt600 (14. August 2007)

Hallo, verkaufe:
*On-One Groove Armada Splined Sprocket - 3/32" (dünn) - 16T*
Passend für Shimano Kassette, 4,5mm breit. Nicht mehr wie 20km gefahren, wegen Rückbau auf Schaltung für EUR 15,- inkl. Versand bei Vorkasse.





*DMR Tension Seeker 2*
Top Kettenspanner, mit starker Feder, beidseitige Montage, also von der Kette aus runter- oder hochdrückend möglich. Ebenso fast neuwertig da nur ca. 50km damit gefahren wurde. Preis: 40,- EUR inkl. Versand bei Vorkasse.


----------



## fr.ost (14. August 2007)

*Tausche 52 er Campa Pista Kettenblatt 151 Lochkreis (88,8mm) guter Zustand, gegen Campa Pista 48, 50 oder 52er mit 144 Lochkreis (84,6mm)*


----------



## ritzelschleifer (15. August 2007)

wegen umzuges ins ausland muss mein Kona Explosif weg:






Als Framset

oder als Komplettrad

es ist ein klasse rad, dass sehr viel spaß macht, aber ich kanns halt nicht mitnehmen und für den Keller ist es zu schade...


----------



## hypocidex (16. August 2007)

Hallo,

ich such ´nen Surly Singleater Kettenspanner - siehe Bild. Gebraucht oder neu, ist egal. Ich such aber NUR den Singleater, NICHT den Singleator. Da gibts nämlich ´nen Unterschied.

MfG


----------



## trapperjohn (16. August 2007)

Ist das nicht 1:1 der billige Point?


----------



## tt600 (21. August 2007)

tt600 schrieb:


> Hallo, verkaufe:
> *On-One Groove Armada Splined Sprocket - 3/32" (dünn) - 16T*
> Passend für Shimano Kassette, 4,5mm breit. Nicht mehr wie 20km gefahren, wegen Rückbau auf Schaltung für EUR 15,- inkl. Versand bei Vorkasse.
> 
> ...



So, das Ritzel hat mittlerweile einen Käufer gefunden und ist bereits unterwegs zu ihm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (21. August 2007)

- nen klassischen/altmodischen Bahn-/Rennlenker mit großem Bogen am Oberlenker ... silberfarben

- nen passenden Schaftvorbau in silber ... -17° ... um die 80mm

- Ledergriffe für die Unterlenkerposition

- ein 28" Rücktritt-Hinterrad ... Einbaubreite 126mm (+/- 5mm)

- gerne das dazu passende Vorderrad ... 100mm Einbaubreite

> muss und soll absolut nichts besonderes sein


----------



## selecta gold (24. August 2007)

Verkaufe

21" trek 7000 

Oberrohr M-M 600mm
Sitzrohr M-O 530mm
Postmount? aufnahme 
80â¬


















manitou sx 80mm Schaft 230mm
40â¬

zusammen 110â¬

bontrager superstock lrs ohne bereifung
70â¬


----------



## insanerider (28. August 2007)

italienisches fixie, rahmenhöhe passt für leute um die 180cm, wenig kratzer, traumhaft schön, campa und shimano 600 teile, fixed aber mit bremsen
mit storika 350
mit flite ohne polster 300 euro
zzgl versand


----------



## L'Abbé Pierre (30. August 2007)

hallo,
ich suche noch immer ein hr oder einen kompletten lrs in 28' für mein rennrad.
er sollte einen shimano freilauf haben und nach möglichkeit komplett silber sein.

angebote bitte per pm. danke.


----------



## 855 (2. September 2007)

Verkaufe einen Nabensatz Phil Wood KISS OFF für Singlespeed
schwarz, 32Loch, ein Gewinde für Freewheel
neuwertig, nur wenige Kilometer gelaufen
sensationelle Verarbeitungs- und Lagerqualität, sehr gute Dichtungen

beide Naben kommen mit bolt-on-Schraubachsen, einen Satz Achsen für Schnellspanner lege ich extra bei, so kann man die Naben auch in Slider-Rahmen mit Schnellspanner fahren (die Achsen rückt Phil Wood sonst nicht einzeln raus)
dazu 4 nagelneue Phil-Lager als Ersatz

die Bilder zeigen die Naben in der Schnellspann-Version, momentan ist bolt-on verbaut...kann gerne wieder gewechselt werden, der andere Satz liegt dann jeweils bei

der Käufer hat weiterhin die Option auf ein passendes White Freewheel 18 Zähne (72 Klinken!), ebenfalls neuwertig für *65,-*











Naben + Umbausatz + Lager: *300,-*

855


----------



## biker1967 (3. September 2007)

*Singlespeed-LRS und -Nabe abzugeben*
http://search.ebay.de/_W0QQsassZnieder1967
Schaut mal rein


----------



## hypocidex (6. September 2007)

Zu haben ist ein nagelneues Rennen Singlespeed Kettenblatt.

Features:
- 44 Zähne
- 4-Loch, 104mm Lochkreis
- Singlespeed-spezifisches Zahnprofil
- Material: 7075-T6 Aluminium
- Farbe: Stealth Black

Preis: VB (aber bitte keine Witze!)

Bei Fragen/Interesse PM oder Nachricht an [email protected]


----------



## hypocidex (9. September 2007)

Zu haben ist ein nagelneues Chris King Singlespeed Ritzel.

Features:
- 16 Zähne
- 4mm breite Basis
- für 8- bis 10-fach Ketten geeignet
- Material: Aluminium
- Gewicht: 14g

Preis: VB (aber bitte keine Witze)

Bei Fragen/Interesse PM oder Nachricht an [email protected]


----------



## niconj (9. September 2007)

Verkaufe zum einen eine Deore XT Ocatlink Kurbel, die ich als SSP Kurbel genutzt habe. Dazu das passende Gebhardt Kettenblatt 44 Zähne. Unterlegscheiben sind auch dabei. 

Dann noch ein 73mm XT Innenlager, welches eine Einbaubreite von 73mm hat. So wie es z.B. mein Surly 1x1 voraussetzt. 

Clickt einfach meine Signatur.

Nico.


----------



## niconj (10. September 2007)

16ner DX Ritzel. click!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nikakoi (13. September 2007)

tach, 

nachdem mir bereits ein koga miyata exerciser, ein colnago und ein hübsches  vincini rr in orangefarben durch die lappen gegangen ist, möchte ich es nicht unversucht lassen und in dieser runde hier nach einem schönen stahlrenner rh54/55/56 zwecks aufbau eines ssp fragen. so billig und geil wie möglich, wobei geil wichtiger als billig ist.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (13. September 2007)

Verkaufe ein Bahnrad für einen Nachbarn.

NS-ROTA-3000-S
RH Mitte-Mittte 56 cm
OR Mitte Mitte 57 cm

Steuersatz Campa
Vorbau & Lenker Cinelli
Laufrad hinten Campa & Mavic
Laufrad vorne Nabe? & Super Champion
Sattelstütze SR Laprade
Sattel Selle Italia SR
Kurbel Stronglight Pista 165
Kettenblatt 66 Zähne!






















Preis: VHB, habe keine Ahnung was ich dafür verlangen soll.


----------



## nullvektor (13. September 2007)

hi ich habe noch nen nishiki 28er (mit cantiaufnahme)..und oder ein gudereit stahlrenner 28er.das nishiki ist lackmässig schon etwas mitgenommen,war halt jahre lang mein kurier rad.ist aber sturzfrei und sonst keine beulen oder dellen.das gudereit ist lacktechnisch noch gut in schuss und war eher mein sonntagsrad.da muss nur nen neuer steuersatz dran.1 laufradsatz habe ich auch noch,auch von nem alten stahlrenner,hat aber noch 5 gang ritzelpacket hintendrauf,musste dann nur selber auf singlespeed umbauen.rahmenhöhe muss ich noch messen.....


----------



## nikakoi (14. September 2007)

hallo zusammen! 

das sieht auch alles ganz gut aus bzw. hört sich ganz gut an. das nenn ich mal ne heldenkurbel, dieöligekette. 

ich habe gestern ein gios torino geschossen, dass ich heute in köln abholen werde. vielen dank für die antworten/angebote. 

vielleicht sprechen wir uns ja in zukunft wieder, wenn ich mich an den aufbau mache. 

beste grüße, 

nikakoi


----------



## DieÖligeKette (14. September 2007)

Bahnrad ist verkauft, mit Kettenblatt


----------



## _booze_ (14. September 2007)

nullvektor schrieb:


> hi ich habe noch nen nishiki 28er (mit cantiaufnahme)..und oder ein gudereit stahlrenner 28er.das nishiki ist lackmässig schon etwas mitgenommen,war halt jahre lang mein kurier rad.ist aber sturzfrei und sonst keine beulen oder dellen.das gudereit ist lacktechnisch noch gut in schuss und war eher mein sonntagsrad.da muss nur nen neuer steuersatz dran.1 laufradsatz habe ich auch noch,auch von nem alten stahlrenner,hat aber noch 5 gang ritzelpacket hintendrauf,musste dann nur selber auf singlespeed umbauen.rahmenhöhe muss ich noch messen.....


öhm bilder?


----------



## nullvektor (14. September 2007)

_booze_ schrieb:


> öhm bilder?


öhm bezog sich direkt auf nikokai....aber wenn andere interresse haben.......






 vom nishiki mache ich die nächsten tage ein foto,


----------



## _stalker_ (15. September 2007)

Verkaufe:

Miche Team Kurbel mit 53er Blatt

Dazu noch ein passendes Kinex Lager BSA 4-kant 107mm

Extrem(!) wenig gelaufen, verkaufe wegen Umstieg auf Bahnkurbel

gegen Gebot


----------



## nikakoi (16. September 2007)

tach zusammen! 

ich brauche leider einen neuen vorbau für mein gios, da mein oberkörper etwas zu kurz für das rad ist. zurzeit ist ein 100mm dura ace montiert, 80mm wären wohl optimal. kann auch gerne 3ttt oder was anderes sein. 

ich weiß nur leider nicht was für kenngrößen der vorbau haben muss. 

anbei ein foto:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nikakoi (16. September 2007)

und mit was für einem schlüssel bekomme ich das überhaupt auf?


----------



## _stalker_ (16. September 2007)

rohrzange

edit: der dura ace ist für 25,4er lenker, oder? weil eigendlich...

SUCHE: Schaftvorbau silber, 100-120mm, 25,8/26.0er Klemmung


----------



## nikakoi (16. September 2007)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> rohrzange
> 
> edit: der dura ace ist für 25,4er lenker, oder? weil eigendlich...
> 
> SUCHE: Schaftvorbau silber, 100-120mm, 25,8/26.0er Klemmung



ahhh.... die ersten profis melden sich. prima. 

keine ahnung wg. der klemmung. sag mir wo ich das wie nachmesse und ich sag's Dir. Du kannst den vorbau gerne haben. ich brauche nur vorher einen 80mm für mich. 

edit: 25,8. also, wenn Du den vorbau haben willst. gerne. melde Dich!

edit2: willst Du den passenden lenker (3ttt competizione/40cm) vielleicht gleich dazu haben?


----------



## felixthewolf (17. September 2007)

hi

ich habe einen satz schwarze singlespeed naben zu veräussern.

vorn:
king classic hub, 28loch
kleiner kratzer am nabenkörper, speichenspuren an den löchern
technisch wie neu, frischer service!
NP: 199

hinten:
king singlespeed hub mit HD axle und fun bolts incl. spacer und lockring, 28loch
kleiner kratzer am nabenkörper, speichenspuren an den löchern
das schwarz des nabenkörpers ist etwas ausgeblichen
technisch wie neu, frischer service!
NP: 539

VB 350

durch die 28loch sicherlich nix für die schweren jungs aber für den leichten fahrer lässt sich damit ein LRS um die 1400gr aufbauen.

ggf kann ch die naben auch gleich zu laufrädern zusammenspeichen.

gruss, felix


----------



## doctor worm (17. September 2007)

nikakoi schrieb:


> und mit was für einem schlüssel bekomme ich das überhaupt auf?


Also wenns nur um den Wechsel des Vorbaus geht, dann musst du den Konusring am Vorbau gar nicht lösen, da reicht einfach der Innensechskannt am Vorbau selbst!
Solltest du den Steuersatz einstellen oder entfernen wollen, würd ich, wenn das passende Werkzeug nicht aufzutreiben ist es tatsächlich mit ner Rohrzange versuchen, allerdings nicht ohne nen alten Schlauch oder ein dickes Tuch zwischen Ring und Zange zu legen!

Hätte im übrigen auch interesse an dem Vorbau!

Simon


----------



## nikakoi (17. September 2007)

doctor worm schrieb:


> Also wenns nur um den Wechsel des Vorbaus geht, dann musst du den Konusring am Vorbau gar nicht lösen, da reicht einfach der Innensechskannt am Vorbau selbst!
> Solltest du den Steuersatz einstellen oder entfernen wollen, würd ich, wenn das passende Werkzeug nicht aufzutreiben ist es tatsächlich mit ner Rohrzange versuchen, allerdings nicht ohne nen alten Schlauch oder ein dickes Tuch zwischen Ring und Zange zu legen!
> 
> Hätte im übrigen auch interesse an dem Vorbau!
> ...



für den vorbau hat stalker ein vorkaufsrecht. wenn er nicht will, komme ich gerne auf Dich zurück! 

den steuersatz tausche ich vielleicht mal irgendwann aus, wenn ich heiß drauf bin alle shimano-teile durch campa auszutauschen. 

erstmal soll das ding ordentlich laufen und passen. 

hoffentlich kommt diese woche das paket vom ssp-shop. 

ich hab mich mittlerweile in den *cinelli 1/A* verguckt *(80mm)* oder aber auch den *XA*. bräuchte dann bloß auch einen passenden *lenker (26,4 | 26mm)*. 

hat da jemand was für mich? 

und außerdem, wo bekomme ich denn *weiße bremshebe*l mit *innenverlegtem* zug her?

ach, und so achsabschlussmuttern(?) in schick, statt schnellspannern hätte ich auch gerne. 

bin am wochenende aber wohl wieder in HH und werde auch mal bei suicycle gucken gehen, aber wenn wer was für mich hat, her damit! 

beste grüße,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike punx (19. September 2007)

Einfache stahlkettenblätter schwarz, leichte lagerspuren möglich , 


und das wichtigste- keine schalthilfen, ideal für fixie und ssp







38 zähne-110lk  3x

33 zähne-104lk  1x

50 Zähne -110lk 3x

große 12 inkl . porto 

kleine 11 inkl. porto


----------



## nikakoi (20. September 2007)

hallo. 

ich suche wg. kündigung unseres alten, einen proberaum für meine band (schlagzeug|git.|git.|bass) in HH. ungerne assi, so dass man die sachen ohne angst stehen lassen kann. können wir uns auch gerne mit anderen teilen. präferierte zeit: wochenende. 

zum oktober oder früher wäre optimal.  

beste grüße, 

nikakoi


----------



## r0ckZ (20. September 2007)

suche

nen billigen (5-15â¬^^) schwarzen aheadvorbau mit 25,4mm lenkerklemmung, 100 bis 110mm lang und mit mehr als 10Â°

also wenn wer nen ausrangierten loswerden mÃ¶chte -> bitte pn2me


----------



## nikakoi (21. September 2007)

sidis in 43 und look pp 186 klick-pedale

true 80s style! gebraucht aber top in schuss.  

hmmmm... 30EUR für alles? ach, was weiß ich. macht halt vorschläge!


----------



## _stalker_ (22. September 2007)

Miche Team Black inkl. 53er Gebhardt Blatt - guter bis sehr guter Zustand
55â¬ inkl. versicherter Versand


----------



## dominik_sp (25. September 2007)

Hy Leutz!

Verkaufe Chris King SSP nabe plus Singlestar Titanrizel!
Bin damit ca. 200 km gefahren, also sehr guter Zustand  
Preisvorschläge könnt ihr mir per PM schicken  
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=70256&sort=1&cat=23&page=1


----------



## robocop (25. September 2007)

verkaufe 
Gary Fisher CroMo Singlespeeder mit White Industries Eno LRS neu
Rest Shimano XT neu
Detailbilder gerne per mail
Beschreibung siehe bikemarkt
preis 359 euro


----------



## nikakoi (26. September 2007)

*stronglight kettenblatt, 110mm, 50T, silber, NEU 23EUR*


----------



## hasenheide (26. September 2007)

[Prolog]
Ich hatte einen Chaka Pele gekauft und zunÃ¤chst den links weiter aussen stehenden Bremsarm auf ein aussermittiges Hinterrad geschoben.
War dann aber doch ein zu weit aussen angeschweisster Canti-Sockel und die Sitzstreben sahen irgendwie auch nicht 100% symmetrisch aus.
Also Rad wieder auseinandergenommen und Rahmen reklamiert, neuen geprÃ¼ften Rahmen von Chaka bekommen.
Allerdings hab ich mir inzwischen ein Surly 1x1 aufgebaut und somit einen SSP-Rahmen "Ã¼ber".
Aufgebaut kann das so aussehen, der angebotene Rahmen war aber noch NICHT aufgebaut und ist "jungfrÃ¤ulich":



Deshalb:

NEUER Chaka Pele Rohloff in RAL 8011 Nussbraun zu verkaufen, 46cm.
Dazu passend eine Surly Instigator Gabel, 3mal gefahren.
(Steuersatz gibt's auch dazu)






190â¬

Zum Rahmen passend habe ich noch eine Ritchey Pro RR Kurbel, 170mm, inkl. Shimano BB-ES30 Innenlager. Wie die Gabel 3mal gefahren. KB 34 und 50 ZÃ¤hne dabei. Den TA-Ring, den man auf dem Bild ganz oben sieht, pack ich auch dazu.



45â¬

Dann noch eine passende Roox SattelstÃ¼tze:



20â¬

Auch noch ein Roox Flatbar, 57cm:



15â¬

Der Roox Vorbau, den man auf dem Rahmen-Bild sieht, ist auch zu haben.
15â¬

Das ganze als Komplettpaket gibt's fÃ¼r 260â¬.

FÃ¼r 30â¬ mehr gibt's auch den Laufradsatz vom obersten Bild dazu, Deore mit Rigida ZAC19.


Dann hÃ¤tte ich noch einen Salsa Pro Moto Flatbar, 66cm, eine Probefahrt alt:






30â¬

Ein SDG Bel Air kaum gebraucht:



25â¬

Ein Selle Italia X2 neu:



15â¬


Preise ohne Versand.


----------



## Opa Kruse (28. September 2007)

welchen durchmesser hat die sattelstütze?

suche günstige sattelstütze 400-450mm mit durchmesser 26,4mm in silber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasenheide (28. September 2007)

27,2


----------



## Svader (28. September 2007)

Nabend allerseits

Da ich eine neue Bahnhofsschlampe habe und in dieses hier nichts mehr reinstecken möchte......





Zustand: fährt so gerade eben noch. Bräuchte aber neue Reifen und ne Zentrierung  Shimano 3-Gang Schaltung funzt. Rahmen sieht rein äußerlich noch recht gut aus. Konnte keine Schäden feststellen. Schöner Metalliclack. Sattel und Licht gibts nicht dazu!

25 Eusen und nur Selbstabholung (Kreis Kleve)
Bei Interesse bitte PN (keine E-mail)

Gruß
Svader


----------



## the punkrock (29. September 2007)

hab bei ebay einen STEVENS CRUISER drin, absolut SINGLESPEED - tauglich, da schräge ausfaller! rahmen natürlich CROMO- STAHL!!! einfach mal schauen...suchbegriff STEVENS CRUISER!!


----------



## Deleted 5247 (1. Oktober 2007)

Für Hardcore-Fraktion oder denjenigen, der sehr exklusiven Geschmack hat:

Hier biete ich eine Shimano DXR Gruppe (ohne V-Brakes) an.

Die Teile sind neu/unbenutzt und haben 2 Jahre Garantie/Gewährleistung bei einem deutschen Händler.

Lieferumfang:
- Kurbel FC-MX70 mit Lager und sämtlichem Material
- Kettenblatt SM-CR80 / 38 Zähne
- Hinterradnabe FH-MX70 mit diversen Ritzeln CS-MX66 und sämtlichen Material
- Vorderradnabe HB-MX70 mit Schrauben
- 2x Bremshebel BL-MX70 links/rechts mit Kabel

Alle Teile sind in der Originalverpackung.

Anfragen bitte per PN oder E-Mail!


----------



## kimpel (5. Oktober 2007)

ich bin auf der suche nach einem rennen rollenlager(dem einzig waren kettenspanner) oder einem *schönen* nachbau, schwarz sollte er sein und funktionieren


----------



## devil77 (7. Oktober 2007)

DMR Tension Seeker I Kettenspanner.
VHB 30 


----------



## dominik_sp (12. Oktober 2007)

Hy!

Verkaufe Chris King SSP nabe plus Singlestar Titanrizel!
Bin damit ca. 200 km gefahren, also sehr guter Zustand  

http://cgi.ebay.at/Chris-King-SSP-N...ryZ77586QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Bikefritzel (12. Oktober 2007)

schaltung? apfui


----------



## devil77 (15. Oktober 2007)

devil77 schrieb:


> DMR Tension Seeker I Kettenspanner.
> VHB 30 



22  VHB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Svader (20. Oktober 2007)

Krempel inna Bucht

Gruß
Svader


----------



## Imre (20. Oktober 2007)

Verkaufe mein Kona Unit Rahmen weil zu klein. Laufleistung ist keine 500km. Ist das 05er Modell, mit Disc Option. Evtl wÃ¼rde ich den auch als Rahmenset oder Rahmenset plus LaufrÃ¤der verkaufen. Ach ja ist ein 18" Rahmen. Hier mal ein Bild vom aufgebauten Radl.





Preisvorstellung: 200â¬ Rahmen plus steuersatz und 250 â¬ als Rahmenset. 

GruÃ
David


----------



## bike punx (21. Oktober 2007)

phil wood nabe für freilauf ssp ritzel
gerade bei ebay ersteigert, ich brauch nur die vordere nabe....

hätte gern für die hintere 60 inkl. porto......

135mm, 36 loch.......


----------



## _stalker_ (27. Oktober 2007)

bevor ich es in die bucht stelle...vielleicht sucht ja jemand noch eine billige ausgangsbasis für nen alltags-singlespeeder.






Winora Sport-Tourenrad mit 12-Gang Shimano Positron
Singlespeedtaugliche Ausfaller und Schraubkassette.

Günstig abzugeben oder gegen Teile: Riserlenker, silberne Schaftvorbauten 25,4 oder 26.0mm, XTR Pedale, Big Apple/Super Moto, Flite, 3/32" Miche Ritzel 14-16T oder was ihr anzubieten habt.


----------



## mr proper (27. Oktober 2007)

[SUCHE]
*On One 456 in 16"*
oder n ähnlichen Ramen in günstig zb.
Santa Cruse Chameleon,
RM Flow

So mein letzter versuch vlt liest es ja wer


----------



## r0ckZ (27. Oktober 2007)

16" proper? hat deine wirbelsäule nachm drop nachgegeben und du bist nun wesentlich kleiner? ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doctor worm (27. Oktober 2007)

mr proper schrieb:


> [SUCHE]
> *On One 456 in 16"*
> oder n ähnlichen Ramen in günstig zb.
> Santa Cruse Chameleon,
> ...


Frag mal direkt bei Onone
 einen haben die noch in 16"! Am besten sofort, wobei wahrscheinlich erst am Montag wer ans Telefon gehen wird!  Die nehmen aber Versand, wieviel gilt es auch zu erfragen!


----------



## mip-mip (28. Oktober 2007)

Kein Scheiss / One Size

Da Singlespeed ja bekannlich tod ist, werde ich die SingleStars für diesen Bereich des Radfahrens vorsorglich aus dem Programm nehmen. Nur das 21er hat in diesem Fall pech, wird es doch aus ganz eigennützigen Gründen weiterhin produziert.

Titanspacer wird es in eurer singlespeedarmen Zukunft auch nur noch in der Breite: 1,95mm geben. Denn 5 Stück an der Zahl reichen in Kombination mit einem SingleStar und einer Singlespeednabe alla Dt-Swiss, Tune... völlig aus um die exakte Kettenlinien zu bestimmen.

Restbestände bitte per PN anfragen.
Wenn weg dann weg!

Es gibt aber auch schlechte Nachrichten.
Da der Absatz der Rohloff-SingleStars in Arbeit ausartet und sich hierdurch der Rohstoffeinkauf wesentlich günstiger gestalltet, musste ich die Preise der gesamten Produktpalette nochmals drastisch nach unten korrigieren.  

mipmip


----------



## dergunder (29. Oktober 2007)

Hallo!
Rohloff dh shorty spanner mit allen U-scheiben und nur einem Kratzer, so gut wie neu für 53,00 + Versand...


----------



## gbm31 (1. November 2007)

suche noch ein ssp ritzel für shimano-freilaufkörper, 17 oder 18 zähne.

-> pn oder email


----------



## avalance (4. November 2007)

ich hab nen Bahnlaufradsatz abzugeben, bestehend aus:

- Renak Hochflansch Bahnnaben (100/120mm)
- Mavic Monthlery Route Schlauchreifen Felgen
- hinten is noch nen gut erhaltener conti giro aufgeklebt
- für vorn hätte ich optional nen neuen conti competition
- 18 er Ritzel
- dura ace NJS Lockring

bisher nur auf der bahn gefahren, daher guter zustand!

würde die teile evtl. auch einzeln verkaufen, schickt mir einfach ne pn mit euern preisvorstellungen.


----------



## kimpel (5. November 2007)

Gibt es hier interessenten für meine "Cola-Dose" aka einem Ghost HTX Scandium Rahmen, V-Brake und SiSp only (Disc-Aufnahme und Schaltzugaufnahmen abgesägt/schliffen, nen Kettenspanner braucht man trotzdem!). Am Hinterbau, den oberen zwei Streben hat der Rahmen zwei "Einschusslöcher"(eins auf jeder Seite) vom entfernen der Stahl-Nieten. Der Rahmen ist eloxiert, 20,5" gross, 68mm Innenlager, 31,6mm Sattelstütze, 1305g leicht das ganze.

Ich persönlich habe Ihn, aufgrund zu vieler Aufbauprobleme, nur ca. 5-600km gefahren. Vom Vorbesitzer ist noch ne leichte Delle im Oberrohr drinn.

Wenn Ihn jemand haben will, ne Sattelklemme(die Originale vo Ghost -22g-) ist dabei, den Steuersatz würde ich auch drinnen lassen (Acros AH-02S -82g+14g-)
Den Rahmen hab ich gebraucht, hier im Forum gekauft (ich meine ~150), eloxieren hat mich 50 gekostet.

Preisvorstellungen:
Rahmen: 150
Rahmen+Steuersatz: 200
Rahmen+Steuersatz+neue&unbenutzte KCNC SC TI-PRO, D:31,6mm; L:350mm: 250


----------



## biker1967 (8. November 2007)

Schaut mal was ich in der großen Bucht gefunden hab:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Alu-Bahn-Rahmens...ryZ32509QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

(is nicht mir, vielleicht hat einer Interesse dran?)


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (11. November 2007)

hallo, habe ein 19z titan ritzel zu veräußern.
guggst du hier...











ist probe gefahren worden. es funktioniert und ist somit als neu abzugeben.
es hat eine breite von 15mm! ist somit denke ein unikat.
da gibts keine probleme mehr mit alufreilaufkörpern.
bei interesse bitte pm oder hand zeichen!!
preis ist vhb. sollte sich im sinnvollen rahmen einpendeln.
preise kann man ergoogeln in diversen online shops.

mfg und danke!


----------



## jan armstrong (11. November 2007)

Imre schrieb:


> Verkaufe mein Kona Unit Rahmen weil zu klein. Laufleistung ist keine 500km. Ist das 05er Modell, mit Disc Option. Evtl würde ich den auch als Rahmenset oder Rahmenset plus Laufräder verkaufen. Ach ja ist ein 18" Rahmen. Hier mal ein Bild vom aufgebauten Radl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



noch zu haben?


----------



## robocop (12. November 2007)

peugeot singlespeeder
viele neuteile
siehe börse
günstig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nisita (15. November 2007)

suche ne ordentliche vierkant kurbel für kettenblätter mit 5-löchern. habe im moment alte xtr-kurbeln (m900), wie diese aussehen ist egal, von mir aus auch verrostet, hauptsache sie halten. (sprich irgendwas wie lx-xtr; miche, ...)

wer eine einzelne (rechts) rechte m900 xtr kurbel ist auch willkommen.

danke schonmal
nisita


----------



## felixthewolf (15. November 2007)

hi

ich habe immernoch einen satz schwarze singlespeed naben zu veräussern.

vorn:
king classic hub, 28loch
kleiner kratzer am nabenkörper, speichenspuren an den löchern
technisch wie neu, frischer service!
NP: 199

hinten:
king singlespeed hub mit HD axle und fun bolts incl. spacer und lockring, 28loch
kleiner kratzer am nabenkörper, speichenspuren an den löchern
das schwarz des nabenkörpers ist etwas ausgeblichen
technisch wie neu, frischer service!
NP: 539






VB 300

durch die 28loch sicherlich nix für die schweren jungs aber für den leichten (bis 80kg)  fahrer lässt sich damit ein LRS um die 1500gr aufbauen.

ggf. kann ich die naben auch gleich zu laufrädern zusammenspeichen.

gruss, felix


----------



## hentho (20. November 2007)

Hallo, verkaufe nen Rennen Spanner für 35 Euro + Versand.

Gruss


----------



## ottmar (30. November 2007)

Verkaufe Spanner:

Orischinal Surly singleator, schwarz, Modell 2003 wenig gefahren: NP 49 , jetzt: 25 

Alfine, silber, niegelnagelneu: 15 

jeweils zzgl. Versand

bitte pn


----------



## _stalker_ (3. Dezember 2007)

Verkaufe Rahmenset Peugeot Palermo 50cm Mitte-Mitte, Oberrohr 53cm Mitte-Mitte
Hinterbau 126mm

Kann als Singlespeed Rennrad oder Fixie aufgebaut werden, Schwalbe CX Pro Crossreifen passen auch - also perfekt fÃ¼r Winterbetrieb

Lack komplett abgebeizt, neue Grundierung und Neulack Mattweiss vor 2 Monaten
LeitungsfÃ¼hrungen, Schalthebelaufnahmen etc. komplett entfernt
LeitungsfÃ¼hrung fÃ¼r hintere Bremse durchs Oberrohr!






Rahmen, Gabel, Steuersatz, StÃ¼tze 80â¬
Innenlager 10â¬
Miche Team Kurbel schwarz(nicht im Bild) 30â¬


----------



## _stalker_ (5. Dezember 2007)

Verkauft!


----------



## jan armstrong (6. Dezember 2007)

hat jemand zufällig ein singlespeed, das er verkaufen möchte?


----------



## armin-m (7. Dezember 2007)

Suche für einen Freund eine Starrgabel...

1 1/8 Zoll
Ahead
Schaftlänge mindestens 20 cm
Bauhöhe ca 410 mm

Stahl oder Alu egal
Gerade oder gebogen
Am liebsten schwarz, Alu poliert ginge aber auch

Einfach mal alles anbieten...   Danke


----------



## gmozi (8. Dezember 2007)

Suche auch ne MTB Starrgabel für mein Schatzi

1 Zoll
Gewinde
Schaftlänge 160-170mm
Alu oder Stahl
Schwarz oder verchromt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m2000 (13. Dezember 2007)

Preis 400â¬

mfg Klaus

Anfragen bitte an [email protected]


----------



## _stalker_ (14. Dezember 2007)

Ich möchte mal vorsichtig anfragen, ob jemand Interesse an meinem Singlespeed-MTB hat:






Rahmen: Quantec Superlight 17"
Steuersatz: Ritchey WCS
Gabel: Pace RC31 440mm inkl. schwarzer Cantischellen
Laufräder: DT Swiss 240s + Mavic 517
Kurbel: FSA Afterburner
Kettenblatt: Specialites TA Blade 38T
Innenlager: FSA Platinum Pro
Vorbau/Lenker/Barends: Ritchey WCS
Stütze: Tune Starkes Stück mattschwarz lackiert
Bremsen: Avid Single Digit 7 + Speed Dial 7 mattschwarz lackiert
Singlespeedkit: Adapterkit für Miche Ritzel von Singlespeedshop.de inkl. 17er und 18er Ritzel
Kettenspanner: DMR Tension Seeker 2
Reifen: Maxxis Larsen TT Exception 2.0
Schläuche: Schwalbe XX-Light

Das komplette Rad wiegt weniger als 8Kg und geht super.
Der aktuelle Zustand (schwarz lackierte Teile) entspricht eher diesem Bild:





Falls jemand ernsthaftes Interesse hat bitte ich um einen Preisvorschlag per PN. 
Verkauf in Teilen nur dann möglich, wenn so gut wie Alles sicher weggeht.


----------



## _stalker_ (17. Dezember 2007)

^
|
Rahmen inkl. Ritchey WCS Steuersatz - 100â¬

Pace 120â¬ - mit Cantischellen 150â¬


----------



## DieÖligeKette (17. Dezember 2007)

Wie lang ins der Schaft?


----------



## _stalker_ (17. Dezember 2007)

knapp über 18cm


----------



## nikakoi (18. Dezember 2007)

hallo. 

verkaufe einen nagelneuen, nie montierten Salsa CROMOLY S.U.Lâ¢ STEM | 120mm / 90Â° / 25,4 mit rechnung und ovp

http://www.salsacycles.com/stems.html

42 EURO plus versand oder macht mir halt angebote. 

loslos! kaufen! 

beste grÃ¼Ãe, 

nikakoi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cartuschhund (28. Dezember 2007)

Hat zufällig jemand für mich einen bezahlbaren Dropbar Lenker rumliegen zum ausprobieren? Hersteller ist eigentlich egal,wiegesagt will son Teil erstmal austesten. In Deutschland bekommt man ja scheinbar nur den On One Midge,60Euro nur zum testen???? Also wer was loswerden will?meldet euch


----------



## Onegear (28. Dezember 2007)

Verkaufe für wenig Geld einen Satz Kenda Kontender Rennradreifen in 25mm Breite. Die Reifen sind circa 300 km gelaufen, aber mir sind sie doch zu unkomfortabel.
Es sind Drahtreifen, wiegen 295 Gramm das Stück.
Da ich sie nicht verschicken kann, würde ich sie an eine(n) Berliner(in) abgeben...
Hatte so an 5-10 Eu gedacht für den Satz.
Bei Interesse bitte PN.


----------



## nullvektor (28. Dezember 2007)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> ^
> |
> Rahmen inkl. Ritchey WCS Steuersatz - 100
> 
> Pace 120 - mit Cantischellen 150


hi
kann man die cantisockel abschrauben und gegen andere austauschen?


----------



## _stalker_ (28. Dezember 2007)

der rahmen ist verkauft - pace ist noch da

die cantisockel in den schellen kann man ganz normal austauschen


----------



## hentho (29. Dezember 2007)

*Verkaufe ein in Deutschland sehr seltenes Bianchi S.I.S.S. Rahmenset in 19,5"*





Der Rahmen hat horizontale Ausfaller und stammt von Bianchi Amerika. Er war so in Deutschland nicht zu kaufen.

Das Rahmenset ist im neuwertigen Zustand, da es bisher nie gefahren, sondern nur aufgebaut wurde.

Achtung: Es wird nur der Rahmen + Steuersatz + Gabel verkauft, der Vorbau und der Lenker gehören nicht zum Angebot.

Preis: 299 Euro


----------



## O-VIVA (29. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Hentho,

hätte Interesse an dem Rahmen! Bitte falls möglich noch ein paar Detailbilder an ma (at) o-viva.de und die genauen Rahmenmasse, Gewicht und das Rohrmaterial würden mich auch interessieren.
DANKE vorab !!

Sportliche Grüsse, O-VIVA

PS: Wo wäre der Rahmen ggf. abzuholen ?


----------



## insanerider (30. Dezember 2007)

Fixie komplett bis auf den Sattel und den Flaschenhalter..Mischung aus Campa und Shimano 105 Teilen, schönes BlingBling mit schön Chrom dran Rahmenhöhe muss ich nochmal messen, ist aber recht kompakt..ich denke, es waren 54 cm, bin es nur wenige Kilometer in der Stadt gefahren, aber Vortaunus-Städtchen sind einfach zu bergig für Fixies (oder ich bin zu weich)..wie auch immer, Preis 250 Euro VHB (ohne Sattel und Flaschenhalter), tausche auch gegen Rennrad 54-57 cm und schaltbar (STI!) ...


----------



## hentho (30. Dezember 2007)

O-VIVA schrieb:


> Hallo Hentho,
> 
> hätte Interesse an dem Rahmen! Bitte falls möglich noch ein paar Detailbilder an ma (at) o-viva.de und die genauen Rahmenmasse, Gewicht und das Rohrmaterial würden mich auch interessieren.
> DANKE vorab !!
> ...



Moin, Email mit Bildern ist raus. Der Rahmen ist aus Stahl, das Gewicht kann ich leider nicht genau bestimmen, da ich keine geeignete Waage habe.

Gruss


----------



## _stalker_ (31. Dezember 2007)

Da der Käufer eine Rückzahlung ans Finanzamt tätigen muss ist der Quantec Rahmen jetzt doch wieder zu haben.
100 nur Rahmen, 130 Rahmen + Sattelstütze Tune Starkes Stück:



_stalker_ schrieb:


> Rahmen: Quantec Superlight 17"
> Steuersatz: Ritchey WCS


----------



## kimpel (1. Januar 2008)

falls wer ne vierkantkurbel über hat(alter, farbe, zustand erstmal egal), könnte man sich bitte einmal bei mir melden, danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## innohep (3. Januar 2008)

Ich suche ein relativ leichtes Vierkantinnenlager Bsa 68/107-113.


----------



## eingangpascal (4. Januar 2008)

Hab mir grade ne neue Kurbel für mein MTB zugelegt.

Weil die unglaublich günstig war wollte ich hier mal schnell den Link posten.

www.fixedstarstore.com haben grade die Stylo Kurbel GXP 42 Zähne incl. Lager für 69.90 Euro. 

Grüße


----------



## Davidbelize (4. Januar 2008)

hab hier ein sehr farbenfrohes 1990er gt tequesta das einen wunderschönen ssp abgeben würde.
der preis beträgt 189 tacken plus versand.
der rahmen befindet sich in einem fast neuen zustand da er jahrelang in einem keller stand (keine 500 km laufleistung).


----------



## Onegear (4. Januar 2008)

dafür würden sie dich im classic forum köpfen =)
für den preis 
btw: was hängt denn da für nen schaltwerk dran ?


----------



## biker1967 (4. Januar 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> hab hier ein sehr farbenfrohes 1990er gt tequesta das einen wunderschönen ssp abgeben würde.
> der preis beträgt 189 tacken plus versand.
> der rahmen befindet sich in einem fast neuen zustand da er jahrelang in einem keller stand (keine 500 km laufleistung).



Wenn ich doch bloß die Kohle hätte  würd ich mir das Bike holen. Dann hätte ich nach meinem 93er Karakoram wieder ein GT .

Aber leider, leider...


----------



## nikakoi (5. Januar 2008)

hallo. ein paar oury grips, clear. 1mal auf-, einmal abgezogen. nie gefahren. 10er plus versand.


----------



## Davidbelize (5. Januar 2008)

Onegear schrieb:


> dafür würden sie dich im classic forum köpfen =)
> für den preis
> btw: was hängt denn da für nen schaltwerk dran ?




es ist ein "x-1 suntour" schaltwerk


----------



## flott.weg (7. Januar 2008)

Bahnlaufrad VR, Renak Hochflanschnabe mit Ritcheyfelge, neuer Schlauchreifen 39 Taler 










grüße jan


----------



## ritzelschleifer (9. Januar 2008)

Der Lack ist in recht gutem zustand ohne Abplatzer und großere Kratzer. Einziges Manko ist, dass durch den breiten Hinterbau meine Fersen geschliffen haben und dadurch rechts an der Kettenstrebe der Lack weg war. Ich hab das leider erst nach ein Paar fahrten festgestellt. Die stelle ist jetzt schwarz überlackiert (fällt nur bei genauem hinsehen auf) und mit nem Stück Fahrradschlauch vor neuem Abrieb geschützt. Rost ist nirgendwo am Rahmen und natürlich ist er auch hohlraumversiegelt!

Weils schnell gehen muss verkauf ich den Rahmen mit Steuersatz für 300 + Versand VHB

Die Gabel ist eine P2 Jump Fork. Sieht geil aus, ist aber (wie er name vermuten lässt) sehr schwer (so etwa 1400g). Die Steifigkeit ist gigantisch.

Rahmen und Gabel als Set verkauf ich für 333 + Versand

Gabel einzeln ist geb ich für 50 weg.

Der Rahmen wird nur geputzt verkauft. Den Dreck behalte ich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Imre (14. Januar 2008)

Verkaufe mein Redline Monocog 29", 17". Entspricht etwa nem 19" (mir passt er mit 180 perfekt) 26er Rahmen (60er OR) en. Entweder Rahmenset oder Kkomplett oder wie auch immer (auch individuelle sets mÃ¶glich  Also LRS plus Rahmen oder so) 

Rahmenset inkl Steuersatz liegt bei 185â¬ komplett um die 500â¬ Komplett bis auf kurbel und sattel 400â¬

Hier mal ein Bild





Teile:
Rahmen : Redline Monocog (wenig gefahren) 
 Gabel: auch 
 LaufrÃ¤der: Xt auf Mavic A319 (wenig gefahren, VR hatte mal nen Crash wurde aber beim HÃ¤ndler auszentriert) 
Reifen: Panaracer Rampage 29x2,35 
Bremsen: Quad QHD 1 

 Pedale: CMP PLattform 
 Steuersatz: FSA the Pig DH pro 
 Vorbau: Salsa Moto Ace 60mm 6Â° (gebr. aber guter zustand) 
 SattelstÃ¼tze: Race Face XY (gebraucht, mÃ¼sstel mal ploiert werden) 
 Sattelklemme: Salsa 
 Lenker: Truvativ XC Riser 66cm 
aktuell verbauten vorbau und lenker wÃ¼rd ich bei komplettkauf gratis dazugeben...

Das Rahmen und LRS ist max 200km alt!

GruÃ
David


----------



## Blackhawk88 (17. Januar 2008)

suche singlespeed nabe fürs hr, silber, mit schraubachse und am liebsten hochflansch
130 oder 135 einbaubreite
wenn möglich mit 18 zähne ritzel


----------



## innohep (18. Januar 2008)

Habe noch ein KCNC Rädchen mit 11Zähnen übrig - ideal für den Kettenspanner
10 mit Versand


----------



## avalance (20. Januar 2008)

ich hab nen Bahnlaufradsatz abzugeben, bestehend aus:

- Renak Hochflansch Bahnnaben (100/120mm)
- Mavic Monthlery Route Schlauchreifen Felgen
- hinten is noch nen conti giro aufgeklebt
- 18 er Ritzel
- dura ace NJS Lockring

bisher nur auf der bahn gefahren, daher guter zustand!

Bilder gibt´s per Email. Schickt mir einfach ne pn.

Preisvorstellung 85 Euro VHB + Versand


----------



## HoHo (22. Januar 2008)

Ich verkaufe mein pink farbenes Surly 18 Zoll Zustand neuwertig absolut ohne Kratzer oder Macken, (wie auf dem Bild aber mit nem lila farbenen Lenker, passend zum King)

Preis 799,- 



Eine Avid Juicy 7 Scheibenbremse vorne und hinten 160er Scheiben neu und unbenutzt.

Preis 199,- 



Moots Lenker gerade neuwertig, einmal gefahren, Länge ca. 600 mm muß nochmal messen.

Preis 119,- 


----------



## BenAmApple (23. Januar 2008)

Moin...

Ich suche einen Rahmen, der für ein Singlespeedbike herhalten soll. Ich brauche einen gut erhaltenen MTB-Rahmen (26"), idealerweise ist eine Starrgabel schon vorhanden und mit dem Steuersatz am Rahmen montiert. Wichtig sind Cantisockel, da werden keine Discs montiert.

Also: Wer mir einen Rahmen anbieten kann, schickt mir alle Angaben, nach Möglichkeit Bilder und eine Preisvorstellung per pn oder an meine email: [email protected]

Grüße + Danke

Ben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## forest warrior (24. Januar 2008)

aloah..

zum verkauf; ein wenig gebrauchtes monolith, M, in dieser lackierung:
http://www.viciouscycles.com/frames-monolith.php3
horizontale ausfallenden, canti-only.
inkl gabel, evt mit ck in gruen und anderen parts.
rahmen und gabel 650.- euro excl. versand, standort CH/zuerich/basel

ride on

e.p.s: wuerde auch tauschen gegen einen motivator oder einen anderen bijouterie-29er mit canti-only, ohne ebb. stahl oder ti, farbe "egal".


----------



## _stalker_ (24. Januar 2008)

Miche Ritzel fÃ¼r TrÃ¤gersystem, 17T, fÃ¼r normale (3/32") Ketten

Kaum gefahren.

8â¬ + Versand


----------



## extrahottabasco (26. Januar 2008)

Verkaufe Nitto-Lenker, 50km gefahren, silber, 46-MM, 26,0, wie neu, EUR 45,--

Dieses Teil ist es:
http://www.bmx-onlineshop.de/index.h..._Large3985.htm


----------



## biker1967 (26. Januar 2008)

dafür haben wir hier einen Verkaufsthread!


----------



## rob (26. Januar 2008)

biker1967 schrieb:


> dafür haben wir hier einen Verkaufsthread!


danke :]
habs hier reingeschoben.

rb


----------



## niconj (26. Januar 2008)

2 Singlespeedritzel für Kassettennaben. Einmal 16 und einmal 18 Zähne. Beide neu und unbenutzt. 

Je 4. 

Nico.


----------



## extrahottabasco (27. Januar 2008)

rob schrieb:


> danke :]
> habs hier reingeschoben.
> 
> rb



bedankt !


----------



## olli (27. Januar 2008)

Pink Surly Rahmenset 18' mit Gabel, Kurbel (ohne Kettenblatt und Rockring) und mit Chris King purple Steuersatz: 460.- inkl. Versand in D!


----------



## niconj (27. Januar 2008)

niconj schrieb:


> 2 Singlespeedritzel für Kassettennaben. Einmal 16 und einmal 18 Zähne. Beide neu und unbenutzt.
> 
> Je 4.
> 
> Nico.



Hier mal noch ein Foto von den Beiden. 

Nico.


----------



## hoshman (27. Januar 2008)

niconj schrieb:


> Hier mal noch ein Foto von den Beiden.
> 
> Nico.



spacer würde mich mehr interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niconj (27. Januar 2008)

hoshman schrieb:


> spacer würde mich mehr interessieren.



Na nein. Die haben mich ja auch interessiert.  Brauch ich selbst.

Nico.


----------



## ZwiebelII (1. Februar 2008)

Hab hier den Kalkhoff Rahmen anzubieten, eignet sich schön zum Aufbau eines Klassischen SSP- oder Fixed Gear Bike, ist mir mit RH 57 cm dann doch ein wenig zu gross 
Weitere Detail gerne auf Anfrage


----------



## Fabeymer (1. Februar 2008)

Ich suche einen Moustachebar oder sonst was in der Richtung, Hauptsache wÃ¤re, dass ein kein BÃ¼gel oder Dropbar ist und dass ich Bremshebel mit 24mm-Klemmung rankriege. Bis 30 â¬ wÃ¤re okay, aber einfach alles anbieten bitte.


----------



## GlanDas (2. Februar 2008)

Suche gerade Ersatz für mein doch sehr schnell verschlissenes Ritzel.
Am liebsten 18T und passend für so ein Singlespeed Kit.
Stahl hält wohl lange oder?


----------



## niconj (3. Februar 2008)

GlanDas schrieb:


> Suche gerade Ersatz für mein doch sehr schnell verschlissenes Ritzel.
> Am liebsten 18T und passend für so ein Singlespeed Kit.
> Stahl hält wohl lange oder?



Ich zitiere mich mal selbst:



niconj schrieb:


> 2 Singlespeedritzel für Kassettennaben. Einmal 16 und einmal 18 Zähne. Beide neu und unbenutzt.
> 
> Je 4.
> 
> Nico.


----------



## robocop (4. Februar 2008)

verkaufe 
bahnnabe hinten NEU velocity schwarz
32 loch industriegelagert
gewicht 294 g 10er achse
gewinde links fixed mit konterring
gewinde rechts für freilauf
np 59
jetzt 35 euro


----------



## a.nienie (4. Februar 2008)

hab die lenkzentrale überarbeitet und das ist über:
lenker: on-one midge flared drop (35)
bremshebel: dia compe r200 (15)
cantis: on-one retro cross canti brakes (10)

( ) = preisvorstellung in euro
+ rumschickerei


----------



## _stalker_ (4. Februar 2008)

edit: und schon ist das breite weg.

Irgendwie haben sich im Laufe der Zeit Ritzel doppelt angesammelt. 
Das hier hat kaum Kilometer gesehen.

1x schmal

7â¬ inkl. Versand


----------



## martn (4. Februar 2008)

a.nienie schrieb:


> hab die lenkzentrale überarbeitet und das ist über:
> lenker: on-one midge flared drop (35)
> bremshebel: dia compe r200 (15)
> cantis: on-one retro cross canti brakes (10)
> ...



wielange bistn den midge shcon gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (4. Februar 2008)

dürfte nen jahr alt sein.
zustand sehr gut.
im moment noch mit lenkerband 
und den dia comp teilen dran.
der lenker hat keine crossaction gesehen.


----------



## ZwiebelII (5. Februar 2008)

Überlege wegen Neuanschaffung meinen SSP-ler abzugeben
Columbus Aelle Rohrsatz
Shimano 105 Parts
Cane Creek Crossstop Bremshebel
HR- Bremse wär dann natürlich auch dabei 




Nehm gerne Angebote per PM entgegen


----------



## a.nienie (7. Februar 2008)

a.nienie schrieb:


> hab die lenkzentrale überarbeitet und das ist über:
> lenker: on-one midge flared drop (35)
> bremshebel: dia compe r200 (15)
> cantis: on-one retro cross canti brakes (10)
> ...



hier mal die passenden bilder:
bremshebel sind tektro, irgendwie verpeilt.




lenker




cantis


----------



## martn (7. Februar 2008)

wat heißtn keine crossaction, biste den nur auffer straße gefahrn?


----------



## a.nienie (7. Februar 2008)

martn schrieb:


> wat heißtn keine crossaction, biste den nur auffer straße gefahrn?


ja, bin nur straße mit dem fixie gefahren.


----------



## Deleted 30552 (7. Februar 2008)

hilfe! ich suche einen Bremszuggegenhalter, in der unten abgebildeten bauweise. also für die montage zwischen einen geschraubten steuersatz. mit zugumlenkung/ noodle. für 1 zoll. 



oder auch den hier von ritchey in 1 zoll mit der zugumlenkung:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoshman (8. Februar 2008)

Matze010 schrieb:


> hilfe! ich suche einen Bremszuggegenhalter, in der unten abgebildeten bauweise. also für die montage zwischen einen geschraubten steuersatz. mit zugumlenkung/ noodle. für 1 zoll.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 138212
> 
> ...



falls du ne quelle (besonders für den oberen) gefunden hast, sag mir doch bitte bescheid.


----------



## Zaubberer (8. Februar 2008)

Suche Kettenblatt 104LK 34/36Z in 1/8"

Gerne auch Link zu einem Shop....

(P.S.: Macht die Kombination dicke Kette + dickes Ritzel + dünnes Kettenblatt Probleme?)


----------



## hoshman (8. Februar 2008)

suche einen 

salsa sul vorbau 1 1/8"
100-110 mm
100° 
26,0 klemmung (rennradlenker)

vielleicht hat ja jemand noch so ein ding rumliegen und will sich trennen.


----------



## fahrbereit (8. Februar 2008)

Hallo.

Ich *suche* eine Starrgabel mit Federgabeleinbauhöhe (um die 450-480mm) rum, mit Cantisockel für 26", aber möglichst ohne Scheibenbremsaufnahme. 1/1/8" Ahead Schaft, min. 170mm.

Sollte es tatsächlich eine geben, sind die anderen Kriterien wie Material, Gewicht, ... nicht mehr so wichtig.

Kann auch gebraucht sein.

Danke.


----------



## josch861131 (8. Februar 2008)

Stahlcruiser komplett wie auf dem Bild zu sehen (ausser Lenker und Sattel)

So gut wie nicht gefahren

Besonderheit Left Wheel Drive (Ketten links)

220 Euro VB











---

neues Singlestar Stahl 16T 

50 Euro 






On One

15 Euro






NoName

zusammen 5 Euro


----------



## gmozi (8. Februar 2008)

Hoi ... wir hier daheim haben heute festgestellt, dass zu der super Farbe von Schatzis neuem SSPer am besten Chrom oder poliertes Alu passt.

*Daher suchen wir nun V-Brakes in poliertem Alu.* Es gab früher mal solche Deore LX. Hab davon sogar noch welche im Keller. Leider im Eimer.

Alles anbieten, übern Preis wird man sich sicher einig!


----------



## innohep (9. Februar 2008)

Habe noch eine unbenutzte Thun Kurbel in kupfer-gold farben abzugeben sie wiegt grad mal 40g mehr als meine Fast Foot`s . Sie ist für ein Kettenblatt ausgelegt  ideal für SSP Innenlagerlänge min.113mm  und vierkant..... Ich dachte so an 40 


----------



## hst_trialer (10. Februar 2008)

bin auf der suche nach einen 18T surly für shimano naben. würde mich über ne PN freuen.

danke


----------



## hst_trialer (10. Februar 2008)

P.S.

oder auch ein 12er (muss nicht alles surly sein, sollte aber ne breite aufnahme haben...)


----------



## _stalker_ (13. Februar 2008)

Ich mÃ¶chte mal anfragen, ob jemand Interesse an einem fixed Hinterrad hat.

Miche Pista Nabe 120mm (Spacer fÃ¼r 126mm inklusive), Mach1 CFX Felge schwarz mit schwarz lackierter Bremsflanke, silberne Speichen.

Hier gekauft: klick

Die Lager der Nabe laufen nicht mehr traumhaft und kÃ¶nnten mal neu. Paar Kratzer von SchraubenschlÃ¼sseln etc. die nicht ausbleiben sind auch vorhanden.

Falls generell Interesse besteht wÃ¼rde ich mir ein neues Laufrad aufbauen. Bilder kann ich dann auch machen.

65â¬ inkl. Versand ohne RitzeltrÃ¤ger und Ritzel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackhawk88 (13. Februar 2008)

ich suche eine sattelstütze in 23,9, hat jemand sowas oder weiß wo ich eine herbekomme?


----------



## hoshman (15. Februar 2008)

Blackhawk88 schrieb:


> ich suche eine sattelstütze in 23,9....


whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat!?!?!??!?!??! (sorry, ich bin leicht angetütert, oder sagen wir ich gut einen sitzen)

ich wusste gar nicht, dass es das maß überhaupt gibt? wasn für nen rahmen? das will ich sehn.

ne, im ersnt, entweder du hast dich vermessen, oder es sieht da ganz doof aus, was ordentliches zu finden.
aber ich wünsche dir wirklich ( mit dem letzen fünkchen nüchternheit im meinem schädel) alles gute bei der suche.


----------



## panoko16 (15. Februar 2008)

*23,9*

Noch nie im leben gesehen 
Gibts das wirklich


----------



## mete (15. Februar 2008)

Ich muss ausmisten, als erstes fliegt das Rennrad, ohne Sattel und Pedale mit anderen Reifen, 150,- bei Abholung/ Treffen im Großraum Berlin, nicht verhandelbar, das Rad ist deutlich mehr wert.


----------



## r0ckZ (15. Februar 2008)

hätteste mal n monat früher was gesagt 

was das für ne rahmengröße? kumpel hätte interesse


----------



## mete (15. Februar 2008)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> hätteste mal n monat früher was gesagt
> 
> was das für ne rahmengröße? kumpel hätte interesse



Da hat es mich noch nicht gestört..., Rahmenhöhe ist 57cm bis Mitte Oberrohr, 59cm bis Oberkante Oberrohr, die Lackierung ist im Detail nicht so berühmt, aber sie hält dank sackteurem Lack sehr gut, das Hinterrad hat einen Freilauf, in Gabel und Rahmen passen auch bequem Crossreifen bis 32mm rein, Übersetzung ist 53:17.
Sonstige Ausstattung:
Rahmen: Motobecane, keine Zuganschläge, kein Schaltauge
Gabel: irgendwas aus Carbon
Steuersatz: FSA Conix
LRS: Sachs Naben, Messerspeichen, FIR  Aerofelgen
Kurbel: Shimano 600
Innenlager: XT
Bremshebel: BR-550 Aero
Sattelstütze, noname, dafür 330mm lang
Reifen: Schwalbe
Lenker: 3T Europa
Lenkerband: Textil
Bremsen: Weinmann, hochglanzpoliert
Vorbau: Modolo Tau

Für 15,- mehr lasse ich die Eclipse Clincher drauf (Schlauchreifen für Drahtfelgen, selbstdichtend, noch nie eine Panne gehabt, bis 15bar freigegeben)


----------



## robocop (16. Februar 2008)

Verkaufe das oa set,
steuersatz und innenlager laufen spiel und kratzfrei
horizontale ausfallenden für fixie oder singlespeed
rahmen ist nicht verbogen oder verzogen
Cromo Klassiker made in Austria
39 euros


----------



## #KUBA# (16. Februar 2008)

hat sich erledigt


----------



## J-CooP (17. Februar 2008)

Verkaufe einen Satz Avid BB7 neu und OVP. Befestigungsschrauben und Anleitungen liegen unter dem grauen Plastecover im Karton.

Und ich lege noch einen Satz Avid Speed-Dial 7 Bremshebel mit dazu. Die sind zwar schon benutzt, aber sowohl technisch, als auch optisch wie neu.

Alles zusammen ist inklusive Versand als versichertes Postpaket für 100 zu haben.

Versenden kann ich leider erst am kommenden Samstag, da ich in der Woche beruflich unterwegs bin. Nachfragen bitte per PN - die erreichen mich auch unter der Woche.

So und jetzt Bilder:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zaubberer (17. Februar 2008)

Suche: 
- Kettenblatt, 104 LK, 36/38Z
- schwarzen Schnellspanner für Sattelrohrklemme


----------



## J-CooP (19. Februar 2008)

J-CooP schrieb:


> Verkaufe einen Satz Avid BB7 neu und OVP. Befestigungsschrauben und Anleitungen liegen unter dem grauen Plastecover im Karton.
> 
> Und ich lege noch einen Satz Avid Speed-Dial 7 Bremshebel mit dazu. Die sind zwar schon benutzt, aber sowohl technisch, als auch optisch wie neu.
> 
> ...


*
WEG!*


----------



## Blackhawk88 (19. Februar 2008)

panoko16 schrieb:


> *23,9*
> 
> Noch nie im leben gesehen
> Gibts das wirklich



beruhigos mädels....stalker hat mich aufgeklärt dass es sich dabei vermutlich um 24,0 handelt
um 0,1mm vermessen muss doch mal drin sein


----------



## olli (19. Februar 2008)

Kona UNIT Rahmenset, 18' mit Zubehör 350.- inkl. Versand:

Der Rahmen hat eine "Einbuchtung" oder eine unebene Stelle. Diese Einbuchtung ist an der hinteren Bremsführung am Oberrohr. Da ich nicht weiß, wie da eine Einbuchtung nachträglich reinkommen kann und ausserdem der Lack nicht (GAR NICHT) beschädigt oder verkratzt ist, glaube ich, dass das ROHR von KONA schon so verarbeitet wurde. Ich habe mittlerweile auch gehört, daß sowas bei Kona öfters vorkommt, evtl. ist das schon beim Ovalisieren so herausgekommen.

Für 350.- gibt es:

Rahmen UNIT
Gabel P2 ?
Steuersatz AHeadset (müßte DiaCompe sein)
Laufradsatz KonaNaben/Sunfelgen
Reifen Maxxis Ranchereo
Freilauf Shimano 16 Z
Bremsen Shimano XT 739 V-Brakes mit Parallelvosrchub 
sowie inklusive Versand!

Der Rahmen kann mit Cantis (Gegenhalter nicht dabei) , HS33, V-Brakes oder Disks gefahren werden!

Der Rahmen sieht Top aus, wurde wenig gefahren und ist ein wirkliches Sahneteil.


----------



## niconj (19. Februar 2008)

Suche Fixie Hinterrad für 125mm oder eben 120 zum aufspacern...


----------



## otwo (19. Februar 2008)

verkaufe campagnolo super record Bremsen VR u HR, von ende 70iger anfang 80iger und ne bagjack sidebag
















sry für die kack quali


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r0ckZ (19. Februar 2008)

niconj schrieb:


> Suche Fixie Hinterrad für 125mm oder eben 120 zum aufspacern...





_stalker_ schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal anfragen, ob jemand Interesse an einem fixed Hinterrad hat.
> 
> Miche Pista Nabe 120mm (Spacer für 126mm inklusive), Mach1 CFX Felge schwarz mit schwarz lackierter Bremsflanke, silberne Speichen.
> 
> ...



?


----------



## mete (19. Februar 2008)

WEG



mete schrieb:


> Ich muss ausmisten, als erstes fliegt das Rennrad, ohne Sattel und Pedale mit anderen Reifen, 150,- bei Abholung/ Treffen im Großraum Berlin, nicht verhandelbar, das Rad ist deutlich mehr wert.


----------



## _stalker_ (20. Februar 2008)

noch mal für alle: VERKAUFT.



_stalker_ schrieb:


> ...fixed Hinterrad...


----------



## niconj (20. Februar 2008)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> noch mal für alle: VERKAUFT.



Eben! Deswegen frag ich ja hier noch mal, weil ich bei Stalker zu langsam war. 

SUCHE EIN FIXIE HINTERRAD... 

Nico.

p.s.: Wo ich grad den Post unter mit sehe... Felge sollte für Drahtreifen sein.


----------



## avalance (20. Februar 2008)

ich hab nen Bahnlaufradsatz abzugeben, bestehend aus:

- Renak Hochflansch Bahnnaben (100/120mm)
- Mavic Monthlery Route Schlauchreifen Felgen
- hinten is noch nen conti giro aufgeklebt
- 18 er Ritzel
- dura ace NJS Lockring

bisher nur auf der bahn gefahren, daher guter zustand!

Bilder gibt´s bei Interesse per Email.

Preisvorstellung 75 euro + Versand


----------



## otwo (20. Februar 2008)

campagnolo super record heads von 82, 30 euro


----------



## #KUBA# (22. Februar 2008)

hi!

suche ne sattelstütze in 25,0, nen 1" schaftvorbau für rennrad, ne 4-kant kurbel.
alles so günstig wie möglich und in silber.

KUBA


----------



## Bikefritzel (22. Februar 2008)

hallo

suche ein FIXINABE

einbaubreite egal würde sie halt dann aufspacern. sollte eher was günstiges sein da das meine erste fixi erfahrung wäre. wenn rein zufällig schonm ein 18t oder 16t ritzel dabei wär würds mich auch nicht stören.
wer was weiß. pm an mich.
danke
uli


----------



## Nforcer (23. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

*Suche:*

SSP Bike für zur Arbeit fahren. Bis ca. 150. Ähnlich diesem hier:







Einfach melden.

[email protected] oder ICQ: 100174586 oder PN


----------



## low-tide (25. Februar 2008)

Hi, 

ich suche gerade auch noch Sattelstütze in 25,0, wenn´s geht wäre schwarz schön.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niconj (28. Februar 2008)

Will nur mal ankündigen, dass meine Suntour Superbe Kurbel ab nächste Woche zum Verkauf steht. Anschauen könnt ihr euch sie in meinem Album.

edit: Wird mit Blatt verkauft aber ohne Kettenblattschrauben.


----------



## stylefaktor (28. Februar 2008)

*Verkaufe White Industries - Mavic X717 Laufradsatz*

Nachdem ich dann doch auf Scheibenbremse umgestiegen bin und lange mit mir selbst gerungen habe, verkaufe ich nun doch den schönsten und besten Single Speed Laufradsatz, den ich je hatte!

2 Saisons gefahren, laufen 100%ig rund, sehr guter technischer und optischer Zustand
Naben White Industries, ohne Excenter - für "echte" Single Speeder
Lager hinten nach der ersten Saison durch SKF ersetzt
inklusive 17 Zähne White Stahl Freilauf, nur leichte Gebrauchsspuren
DT Swiss Revolution Speichen 2.0-1.5 mit schwarzen DT Alu Nippeln, keinerlei Korrosion an den Speichennippeln
Mavic X717 Felgen, hinten leicht angebremst, keine Dellen, keine Durchschläge
Reife IRC Mythos XC Kevlar - älter als die Räder, noch gut brauchbar und halbwegs klassisch
mit neuen SL Schläuchen und Schwalbe Felgenband









[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

*Preisvorschläge bitte per PN an mich*


----------



## trapperjohn (29. Februar 2008)

Specialized Rockhopper Sport, singlespeedtauglich ohne Spanner, inkl. Innenlager (müsste XT sein), Steuersatz (läuft rauh!) und  Vorbau Bontrager (hier im Bild).

OR (Mitte Steuerrohr -Mitte SR): 55,5 cm (am Rohr entlang gemessen)
SR (Mitte Tretlager - Mitte OR): ca. 43 cm

Sattelstützenmaß 27,2 !

Auf das Oberrohr habe ich 3 von diesen Kabelführungen aufgeklebt, um die Bremsleitung durchgehend zu verlegen - hier zu erkennen.

Weiterhin ist der Rahmen mit Fluid Film von einem der Vorbesitzer von  innen versiegelt worden (cibi?).





99,- Eur inkl. Versand

Für 10,- Eur Aufpreis gibts ein paar gebrauchte Schwalbe Super Motos dabei! 

P.S.: Reifenfreiheit für Super Motos natürlich vorhanden!





P.P.S.: Angucken, Abholen etc. in Bremen auch möglich! Weitere Teile und LRS auf Anfrage auch noch da .. !


----------



## niconj (1. März 2008)

Wie ich schon angekündigt habe hier nun die Kurbel, die zum Verkauf steht. NP war 65,- im singlespeedshop. Viel ist sie nicht gefahren. ca. 3 Monate und dann kam der Renner und meine Entscheidung mein Surly zu verkaufen (was ich zum Glück nicht gemacht habe).

Verkauft wird wie auf Foto. Ohne Kettenblattschrauben. (Brauch ich für die neue Kurbel.)

Bei Interesse PN!


----------



## t-age (1. März 2008)

Aloha,

hätte folgende SSP-Teilchen abzugeben:

- On-One Inbred 20", perlmut-weiß, gebraucht aber gut, 169 
- Surly Laufradsatz 26" mit Hochprofilfelgen, schwarz, 111 

Bilder und Details siehe hier:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php?cat=500&ppuser=1994

Lg t-age


----------



## Tobogan (2. März 2008)

Ich verkauf meinen Single speed nabe (dmr revolver) einfach mal meine Markt anzeigen anschaun!


----------



## Marm (4. März 2008)

SUCHE DRINGEND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

4Arm Ketteblatt 104 LK 34Z oder 36Z (möglichst dick da für BMX-Kette)

Kann auch gerne älter sein.

PM mit Bild und Preisvorstellung inkl. Versand wär super.

Danke schonmal und rock on.


----------



## low-tide (5. März 2008)

Hi, 

suche dringend eine 26" Starrgabel mit 1 Zoll Schaft und Cantisockel.
Zustand relative egal, sollte aber noch funktionieren.....

Danke schon mal!


----------



## flott.weg (6. März 2008)

Gipiemme Strada incl. 52er Gipiemme Pista Blatt. Kurbellänge 170mm

40 Euro incl. porto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onegear (6. März 2008)

hätte nen paar Standard Pedalhaken mit Riemen abzugeben.
Normale Plastikhaken (guter Zustand ) mit 3 Riemen (davon einer in der Mitte etwas angescheuert, aber noch nicht durch), die anderen beiden sind noch ziemlich gut.
6 Euro inkl. Versand


----------



## #KUBA# (7. März 2008)

hi!

ich such nen kurbelabzieher mit 23mm oder 23,35mm gewinde.
muss in ne alte stronglight-kurbel passen.
falls wer so´n altes ding rumliegen hat, das er nicht mehr benötigt bitte pn.
möglicherweise hat auch jemand ne idee, wo man so was noch bekommen kann.

beste grüße
KUBA


----------



## ronmen (7. März 2008)

HeyHo -
und zwar bin ich auf der suche nach einem Ritzel 16t -
da es auf eine king mit alu freilauf kommt, muss es was breites sein..

Selber habe ich ein Surley Ritzel 15t (zu klein) und ein Chris King Cog (das teurere aus stahl) 17t..beide neuwertig und keine 50km gefahren..

Würde somit gerne das 15er oder 17er gegen ein adäquates 16er tauschen.
grüße


----------



## josch861131 (7. März 2008)

Ich glaub ich hab nen 16T auf meiner HR, das ich net nutze. Muss ich aber erst schauen. 

Wenns passt können wir tauschen


----------



## ronmen (7. März 2008)

ein king cog oder surley?


----------



## hasenheide (7. März 2008)

ronmen schrieb:


> Ritzel 16t -
> da es auf eine king mit alu freilauf kommt, muss es was breites sein..



Adäquat:
http://www.singlespeeder.de/os-commerce/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=31_40&products_id=53&osCsid=f1a3df7f6cc6ddbe317a632984ca3140


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## josch861131 (8. März 2008)

Ist ein King aber leider auch 17T... hat mich meine Erinnerung im Stich gelassen! 

Breiter, besser und schicker als Singlestar wirds nicht!

Alternativ ist noch Boone zu nennen, auch ein wenig breiter und sehr schick.


----------



## trapperjohn (8. März 2008)

Viele Anfragen und viele Absagen ...
Ich konnte meinen Post leider nicht editieren, also hier als Ergänzung:

Das Rockhopper von oben ist auch ohne Vorbau und Innenlager für 69,- Eur plus Versand zu haben ... !


----------



## Railowsky (8. März 2008)

Mittlerweile bei Ebay....
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280207221596&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=018


----------



## hoshman (8. März 2008)

Railowsky schrieb:


> Mittlerweile bei Ebay....
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280207221596&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=018



um deine verkaufschancen zu verbessern würde ich in deiner artikelbeschreibung das "singelspeed" durch "sing*le*speed" ersetzen.


----------



## Zaubberer (9. März 2008)

hoshman schrieb:


> um deine verkaufschancen zu verbessern würde ich in deiner artikelbeschreibung das "singelspeed" durch "sing*le*speed" ersetzen.



s*chl*ingelspeed?


----------



## niconj (11. März 2008)

Wollte noch mal auf meine Kurbel von oben hinweisen. Für 35 (Versand extra  )wechselt sie den Besitzer.


----------



## niconj (11. März 2008)

Hab noch einen Rahmen, den ich selbst vor nicht allzu langer Zeit bekommen habe. Habe mich dann doch gegen den Aufbau entschieden. Ist ein Bianchi Stahlrahmen mit 48ger Höhe.

Bilder:


----------



## fahrbereit (11. März 2008)

danke für einen kurzen augenblick

click

mittlerweile schaue ich auch nach geeigneten/entsprechenden mtb-singlespeedrahmen. 
trapetz wäre super, aber das 38er darf auch ohne tieferem oberrohr sein, wenn nicht anders im angebot.


----------



## ronmen (11. März 2008)

ronmen schrieb:


> HeyHo -
> und zwar bin ich auf der suche nach einem Ritzel 16t -
> da es auf eine king mit alu freilauf kommt, muss es was breites sein..
> 
> ...



keiner der tauschen mag?  
\


----------



## ReeN! (11. März 2008)

Ich suche eine Federgabel, irgendwas altes. War vorher eine Manitou Spyder drin, da hats aber das Innenleben zerlegt. Sollte den selben Federweg ~60mm haben. UNd nich so viel kosten.

Ach aj und ichfrag hier auch, weil sie in mein SSP soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## insanerider (11. März 2008)

ReeN! schrieb:


> Ich suche eine Federgabel, irgendwas altes. War vorher eine Manitou Spyder drin, da hats aber das Innenleben zerlegt. Sollte den selben Federweg ~60mm haben. UNd nich so viel kosten.
> 
> Ach aj und ichfrag hier auch, weil sie in mein SSP soll.



ich hab ultrabillig ne schwarze judy tt im angebot, 30 euro, schaft knapp 200 mm, federweg maximal 80 mm
grüße
daniel


----------



## hoshman (13. März 2008)

infos und weiteres folgt....







ok los gehts:

- *fsa gossamer mega exo 172,5 inkl. bsa-innenlager, kb 53/39, lk 130mm*
   hab ich gebraucht erstanden, nie montiert und lag dann rum
    hab 60 plus versand bezahlt, hätte ich eigentlich gerne wieder, aber mal   sehen

- *dura ace fc 7700 kurbel 175mm + neuwertiges ultegra bsa oktalink lager 109mm *
   kurbel optisch schon etwas mitgenommen, note 2,5 - 3
   innenlager (in der tüte darunter) neuwertig
   beides für 45,-

-*syntace f 808 vorbau, 1" ahead, 100mm, 0°, 26,0, mehr als neuwertig*
 kommt inner tüte mit beipackzettel, ahead kappe und langer titan-schraube
  besondere eigenschaft des vorbaus ist, dass er zu kurze gabelschäfte bis    25mm ausgleicht
  hab bei jimbo 25,- gezahlt, bin ihn nie gefahren, hatte ihn nur auf die gabel gesteckt und einstauben lassen

-*fixie inc vorbau, in lichtgrau gepulvert, 110mm, 26,0mm, 50,-* reserviert

- *fsa sattelstütze, nagelneu, 31,6, preis weiß ich nicht*

- *ritchey spd pedale, optisch gebraucht, etwas oberflächlicher rost, 10,- *

-*schwarzes kettenblatt aus stahl, 48 zähne, lk 130 mm, leicht gebraucht und in gutem zustand   10,-*

*ansosnten habe ich ohne foto noch da:*

- 28" stahlgabel von stevens, weiß, cantisockel, 1 1/8" gewinde
-selle italia sattel beiges leder, rote textilecken

ansonten noch einen haufen schrauben und kleinteile, die ich morgen fotografiere



nach möglichkeit würde ich auch / lieber in briefform versenden,
das spart mir zeit und euch versandkosten.
im allgemeinen gilt, dass man über jeden preis reden kann und ich teilweise auch gerne *tauschen*, obwohl ich eigentlich ausmisten wollte.

*momentan suche ich:*

-spd kombipedale

-sattelstütze 27,0 thomson oder salsa

-silberne spd pedale, guter zustand


----------



## mete (13. März 2008)

Ich verkaufe mein retrodirect- Zeug, zunächst mal:
Laufradsatz (Bullseyenaben, DT Comp, DT Messing, Felgen Ritchey Vantage vorn, Campa Thorr hinten) incl. zweier montierter Esjot- Ritzel (18T/22T) und Verbindungslagerschale, 120,-

Bilder:


----------



## Railowsky (15. März 2008)

ES LÄUFT NUR NOCH 3 TAGE
STORCK SCENARIO  mit CAMPAGNOLO PROTON
SLR,F99, EASTOn NEUPREIS 
2500 EURO

LINK:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280207221596&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=018


----------



## trapperjohn (15. März 2008)

Es ist ein echtes Schmuckstück .. und wenn ich nicht 100% wüsste, dass ich dieses Rad bzw. Rahmen nicht brauche, würde ich ihn behalten.

Enik Makalu, irgendwas zwischen Cross und Trekking, Columbus Rohre. Kein Leichtgewicht   Von innen mit Fluid Film versiegelt.













Mein Zollstock sagt: Länge (Mitte-Mitte) 55,5 cm, Höhe 55 cm

Minimale Gebrauchsspuren (hier und da ein Kratzerchen etc.) aber insgesamt noch 1A. 

Inklusive Steuersatz und Sattelstütze (auf folgendem Bild zu sehen) hätte ich gern 99,- Eur plus Versand.





Tektro (bzw. als XLC gelabelte) Mini Vs gibts für 10,- Eur Aufpreis.


----------



## bofh (15. März 2008)

Immer noch zu kurz...

Und wenn ich jemand erwische, der das Ding nach dem Kauf verhunzt... 

E.


----------



## trapperjohn (15. März 2008)

Denk dran, das ist ein Oldie, den kann man gut mit einem langen Vorbau kombinieren ... ;-)


----------



## bofh (15. März 2008)

55,5 ist definitiv zu kurz. Leider. Seufz.

E.


----------



## #KUBA# (15. März 2008)

ein sehr schmuckes teil!
schade, dass ich keine 100,- zu viel hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akerit (15. März 2008)

Passt zwar nicht ganz hier rein, aber bevor ich einen neuen Thread aufmache. Wenn einer von euch ein komplett bike sucht, schaut euch das mal an:

http://www.freshtripe.co.uk/Freshtripe/Bikes/Bikes.html


----------



## elsepe (16. März 2008)

suche nen 28er lrs nix besonderes und darf auch ruhig nicht die welt kosten aber noch rundlaufen. ich dachte so an ne dx nabe und irgendwelche felgen die auch mit 100 kg kein problem haben. 32 oder 36 loch dürfte bei dem erwähnten kampfgewicht selbsterklärend sein. bitte schaut doch mal nach ob noch was in den kellern rumdümpelt.

danke 

seb


----------



## Nforcer (16. März 2008)

Verkaufe Altenburger 36 Loch Nabe incl. Schnellspanner:


----------



## tobibikes (18. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich verkaufe alle Einzelteile meines Singlespeeders. Ist doch nicht das richtige für mich.  
Alle Teile sind 5x gefahren und in einem fast neuen Zustand!
Alles weitere mit Fotos in meinen Bikemarkt anzeigen.
Bei Interesse einfach per Mail melden!

1.
Surly / Hope / Mavic disc Laufradsatz. Komplett mit schwarzen     Speichen und schwarzen Alu-Nippeln  => Preis VHB

2. Pace RC31 Carbon Starrgabel  => 150 EUR

3. Avid Juicy 5 Scheibenbremse Komplettset, Scheiben Ø160/160 => 115 EUR

4. White Industries ENO Freilaufritzel 17 Zähne  => 65 EUR


----------



## ronmen (18. März 2008)

ronmen schrieb:


> HeyHo -
> und zwar bin ich auf der suche nach einem Ritzel 16t -
> da es auf eine king mit alu freilauf kommt, muss es was breites sein..
> 
> ...



keiner?

*desweiteren:*

tausche
- neue gelaserte silberne untere king NoThreadSet 1 1/8" lagerschale gegen eine andersfarbige (bis auf schwarz, grün, blau, mango, grün, rot)

- Conversion Kit 1 1/8" NoThreadSet grün in andersfarbiges oder grip/2Nut


\
ronmen


----------



## nellsen (19. März 2008)

niconj schrieb:


> Hab noch einen Rahmen, den ich selbst vor nicht allzu langer Zeit bekommen habe. Habe mich dann doch gegen den Aufbau entschieden. Ist ein Bianchi Stahlrahmen mit 48ger Höhe.
> 
> Bilder:



...hast PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sintesi47 (19. März 2008)

DIAMANT *bahnrad  *zu verkaufen. in berlin. 
rahmen pulverbeschichtet, lockring fehlt. reifen sind gut.
400 eus.
bloss, verdammt, wie lade ich hier ein bild hoch ? also melden und anschauen ...

p.s. : foto unter Fotos : )
         und antworten bitte per P N


----------



## tobibikes (19. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

es ist noch etwas über von meiner Singlespeed "Sammlung"!  

Singlespeed Laufradsatz mit folgenden Teilen:

Hinterrad: 
Nabe Surly Singlespeed disc f. Schnellspanner 32loch, Felge Mavic XC717 disc, Speichen DT competition 2,0/1,8/2,0 in schwarz, schwarze Alu-Nippel

Vorderrad:
Nabe Hope XC disc, Felge Mavic XC717 disc, Speichen DT competition 2,0/1,8/2,0 in schwarz, schwarze Alu-Nippel

Den Laufradsatz bin ich 5x gefahren. Zustand wie neu! 

Preis ist VHB. Verkaufe entweder den kompletten Satz oder VR und HR einzeln. Preisvorschläge bitte per Mail.


----------



## GlanDas (22. März 2008)

Suche weiterhin ein Rad/Rahme/Rahmenset für ein Stadtrad-Trainingsrad.
>58cm Rahmenhöhe und SSP tauglich, sprich horrizontale Ausfaller o.ä.
Preislich max 200


----------



## Master | Torben (24. März 2008)

Ich suche ein 18 Zähne Ritzel und Spacer (für 9-Fach Freilauf-Nabe). Die Spacer sollten möglichst klein sein damit man gut justieren kann.

Ansonsten suche ich noch einen leichten (unter 2kg) Laufradsatz für Disc, entweder mit 9-Fach Freilauf oder mit SSP Nabe. Das ganze sollte auch noch möglichst günstig sein (unter 100 Euro).


----------



## kopfnikka67 (24. März 2008)

GlanDas schrieb:


> Suche weiterhin ein Rad/Rahme/Rahmenset für ein Stadtrad-Trainingsrad.
> >58cm Rahmenhöhe und SSP tauglich, sprich horrizontale Ausfaller o.ä.
> Preislich max 200



Habe noch nen GT Borrego Rahmen 58cm


----------



## Wast (25. März 2008)

Grüaze,

ich verkaufe folgende Singlespeed Teile:

-DT Laufradsatz, Disc: DT 240S Naben, DT Comp Speichen, DT Prolock Nippel, DT 4.1D Felge, kompl. schwarz
-Paul Laufradsatz, Disc: Paul Naben, DT Comp Speichen, DT Prolock Nippel, Mavic 819 UST Felgen, kompl. schwarz
-Pulcro Singlespeedstahlrahmen mit Starrstahlgabel, ebenfalls von Pulcro. RH. 50cm, Oberrohr waagrecht gemessen 585cm, Steuersatz klassisch 1 1/8, Sattelstütze 27,2, Innenlager 68mm BSA, Rahmen und Gabel in weinrot-metallic lackiert. Disc only, leichter Columbus/Dedacciai Rohrsatz (Rahmen hat um die 2kg)

Alle Teile sehr wenig gefahren, da Schönwetter-dritt-Rad, in besten Zustand wegen Umstieg auf Leichtbaukrams zu verkaufen. Bilder werden bei Anfrage zugesandt. Angebote könnt ihr mir per PN zusenden.


MFG

Wastl


----------



## mete (26. März 2008)

VERKAUFT

Ich verkaufe folgenden Singlespeeder, am liebsten komplett, dann nur Abholung, oder in Einzelteilen:

Rahmen: Centurion Stahl (18"...ich mess' nochmal genau nach)
Gabel: Sunn Obsys
Laufradsatz: Formula Naben (auch Disc), Mavic XC 717, DT Comp, DT Messing
Steuersatz: FSA The Pig
Vorbau: Tioga
Lenker: noname
Sattelstütze: Ritchey Pro (glänzend)
Reifen: Maxxis in fleischfarben
Schläuche: Standard
Kurbel: Steinbach Stone mit Roox DH Spider und Race Face DH Kettenblatt (42T), Tune Goldauge Titan
Innenlager: XT
Kette: KMC X9 gold
Ritzel: On One Groove Armada (18T)
Nabenspacer: Carbon, selfmade
Pedale: Wellgo B-58
Sattel: Vetta pro team
Schnellspanner: shimano gruppenlos
Bremsen: komplett Deore, Aufdrucke entfernt
Griffe: Moosgummi


Bilder:


----------



## stylefaktor (26. März 2008)

Der White Industries - Mavic X717 Laufradsatz
ist


*VERKAUFT!*


----------



## dewalt (26. März 2008)

suche nen 17er freilaufritzel. sollte schön klingen.


----------



## avalance (27. März 2008)

Verkaufe D.I.D RACING PRO track chain, wohl eine der besten Bahnketten, aus Japan importiert, NJS zertifiziert, guter Zustand, 1/2" x 1/8" size, 106 Glieder, 30 euro inkl. Versand 

Ein Bild gibt´s bei mir unter Fotos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sintesi47 (27. März 2008)

BAHNRAD DIAMANTNOCH IMMER ZU HABEN.
immer noch in berlin, immer noch anschauen erwünscht (momentan ohne konterring), rh 56 cm m-m, rahmen pulverbeschichtet (neuwertig), hr renak nabe + sun felge + neuw.reifen (sollte neu geklebt werden), vr normandy/france nabe, speichen verlötet, reifen neuwertig, chrom sehr schön.


----------



## Teekay (28. März 2008)

Suche einen *BSA Lockring*, den ich für die Umrüstung meiner UG-Nabe nutzen kann.

Jemand noch einen rumliegen?


----------



## J-CooP (28. März 2008)

Verkaufe meine Dura-Ace Bahnkurbel in gutem bis sehr gutem Zustand. (Nur  kaum sichtbare Kratzerchen im Klarlack - nichts was bis ins Metall geht)
- NJS Prägung an den Pedalaugen
- 144er Lochkreis
- Länge 175
- Dura Ace Bahn Kettenblattschrauben

Mit dabei ist ein passendes Dura-Ace 7700er Innenlager. Ebenfalls in gutem Zustand und wie zu sehen vollständig zerlegbar und leicht zu warten.

Und ein paar schwarze FSA Alu Kurbelschrauben sind auch noch dabei.

Der Käufer kann sich im Anschluß ein Kettenblatt aussuchen. Verfügbar sind:
-Gebhardt 46, 48, 49 Zähne (alle neu)
-Campa 47 Zähne (gebraucht aber sehr gut)
-Shimano Dura-Ace Track 49 Zähne (Neu, OVP)
-SR Royal 51 Zähne (neu)

Die Kurbel kostet neu 300, das Lager 60 und mit Kettenblatt geht es auf die 400 zu.

Ich biete das Paket hier für 220 (VHB) inklusive versichertem Versand an.

Auf Wusch auch als Einzelteile


----------



## avalance (28. März 2008)

Verkaufe meine Sugino Super Mighty Bahnkurbel, BCD 144, Vierkant, 165 mm.

Inkl. Kettenblattschrauben, 48 er Kettenblatt von Shimano (müsste Dura Ace sein) und 46 er Sugino Mighty Competition Kettenblatt, beide für Bahnketten.

Ein Bild gibt´s bei mir unter Fotos.

Macht mir einfach Angebote.


----------



## Wast (28. März 2008)

Hi,

eine Seite vorher hab ich zwei Laufradsätze ausgeschrieben sowie einen Rahmen. Aufgrund der Nachfrage stelle ich die Fotos hier rein.

Zum DT Laufradsatz: Disc only, DT 240S Naben (Centerlock-Aufnahme, Freilauf für Standardritzel), DT Comp Speichen, DT Prolock Nippel, DT 4.1D Felge, komplett alles schwarz. 
Felgenband ist das Eclipseset mit Milch (schon ausgehärtet). Reifen Michelin Mountain A.T.. Gibts umsonst dazu weil gerade auf dem Laufradsatz.
Der DT Laufradsatz ist wenig gefahren - ehrlich gesagt aber ein einziges MTB Hobbyrennen, das nach der zweiten Runde wegen Kettenriß beendet wurde, hat keine Dellen, läuft seidenweich, die Aufkleber auf der Hinterradfelge haben etwas Farbe verloren. Keinerlei Defekt vorhanden. Minimale Spuren vom Gebrauch sichtbar. 
NP Teile: je Felge 55 Euro, VR-Nabe 150 Euro, HR-Nabe 350 Euro, Speichen und Nippel ca. 70 Euro. Samt einspeichen also NP. ca. 730 Euro.

Zum Paul Laufradsatz: Disc only, Paul Nabensatz (6-Loch Aufnahme, Gewinde für Schraubritzel von Shimano, White, ACS usw.), DT Comp Speichen, DT Prolock Nippel, Mavic 819 UST Disc Felgen, komplett schwarz. 
Der Laufradsatz hat UST Ventile verbaut und Hutchinson Python 2.0 UST Reifen drauf. Ventile und Reifen so gut wie neu - gibt umsonst dazu. Bin zu faul die runterzumachen...
Der Laufradsatz war auf dem Pulcro drauf und wurde wirklich nur bei schönstem Wetter bewegt. Mehr als 100km hat der nicht drauf. Steht bei mir zu viel rum. Da neue Teile angeschafft werden muss er jetzt eben raus.
NP Naben ca. 340 Euro. Die Felgen schlagen neu mit je 65 Euro und die Speichen samt Prolock Nippel mit ca. 70 Euro ein Loch in die Kasse. Fürs einspeichen nimmt der gute Händler 60 Euro für den Satz. Gesamt also ca. 600 Euro.

 -Pulcro Singlespeedstahlrahmen mit Starrstahlgabel, ebenfalls von Pulcro. RH. 50cm, Oberrohr waagrecht gemessen 585cm, Steuersatz klassisch 1 1/8, Sattelstütze 27,2, Innenlager 68mm BSA, Rahmen und Gabel in extrem geilem weinrot lackiert. Disc only, leichter Columbus/Dedacciai Rohrsatz (Rahmen hat um die 2kg), innenverlegter Bremszug im Oberrohr, Gegenhalter für Ausfallende gegen Verstellung desgleichen.
Reiner Schönwettersinglespeeder gewesen. Kleine Spuren von Gebrauch sichtbar - sind aber wirklich minimal. Einzig auf der linken Gabelscheide der Gabel sind Riefen, die von einer Feile stammen, da ich dort einen Edelstahl-Gegenhalter für die Discleitungen angebracht hatte. 

Neupreis errechnete sich wie folgt: 
Pulcro MTB Hardtailrahmen Pain VK 700 Euro
+ innerverlegter Bremszug VK 30 Euro
+ Flaschenhalterösen VK 20 Euro
+ Rohloff (Singlespeed) Ausfallenden VK 80 Euro
+ leichter Rohrsatz 300 Euro
+ Steuerrohröse gegen Scheuern 15 Euro
+ Steuersatz Amazing Toys VK 90 Euro.
+ Pulcro Headbanger Starrgabel VK 250 Euro
Neupreis also 1485 Euro. Beim Händler kamen fürs Fräsen der Passungen nochmal 50 Euro dazu.

Die Teile müssen einem Leichtbausinglespeeder weichen, der zudem mein Crosscountry Hardtail ersetzt. 

Bei Fragen einfach an mich wenden. 
Wichtig: Wer wirklich interesse an den Teilen hat soll mir bitte ein ehrliche gemeintes Angebot machen.


MFG

Wastl


----------



## Wast (28. März 2008)

Hi,

hier kommt der DT Laufradsatz und erste Pulcro Bilder:


MFG

Wastl


----------



## Wast (28. März 2008)

So, und hier die letzten Pulcro Bilder:


MFG

Wastl


----------



## ReeN! (30. März 2008)

Hi, ich suche Spacer für Kassettennaben, Ritzel hab ich en masse da, nur an spacern haperts.
Und immer noch alte Gabel mit wenig FW, was klassisches um Bj2000. Und Conti Sport Contact Reifen.
Aber primär die Spacer!


----------



## bofh (30. März 2008)

ReeN! schrieb:


> Hi, ich suche Spacer für Kassettennaben, Ritzel hab ich en masse da, nur an spacern haperts.
> Und immer noch alte Gabel mit wenig FW, was klassisches um Bj2000. Und Conti Sport Contact Reifen.
> Aber primär die Spacer!


  Wie oft muß man das eigentlich noch wiederholen?

Geh zum Radhändler Deines Vertrauens und laß Dir gebrauchte Kassetten geben.

E.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ReeN! (30. März 2008)

Hmm wenn ich mir eklige Plaste Ringe darauf stecken wollen würde hätte ich das getan. Das genügt meinen Ansprüchen nicht!


----------



## bofh (30. März 2008)

ReeN! schrieb:


> Hmm wenn ich mir eklige Plaste Ringe darauf stecken wollen würde hätte ich das getan. Das genügt meinen Ansprüchen nicht!


  
Es gibt auch Kassetten mit Leichtmetallspacern.

E.


----------



## Wast (30. März 2008)

Hi,

wie verdammt nochmal kann ich in das von mir oben geschriebene etwas wie "verkauft" reinschreiben?!?

Auf jeden Fall:
DT Singlespeed Laufradsatz ist VERKAUFT.


MFG

Wastl


----------



## Radlerin (30. März 2008)

ReeN! schrieb:


> Hi, ich suche Spacer für Kassettennaben, Ritzel hab ich en masse da, nur an spacern haperts.



Weiß nicht, ob du die schon gesehen hast, aber im Singlespeedshop gibts so Sets mit silbernen Spacern, die sind ganz nice.


----------



## gordonbrie (31. März 2008)

moin,

ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand ein ssp ritzel kennt das am fuss schön breit vlt min. 4mm ist ( und nicht den shimanoaluminiumfreilaufkörper zerspaaant) und weniger als 20 euro kostet ??? bei kent im singlespeedshop ist das alles immer so teuer ! weiss nicht weil 20 euro für bisserl stahl ?


----------



## akerit (31. März 2008)

Vekaufe mein Faggin Pista Bahnrahmenset, da ich mir was neues bestellt habe.

Mitte Trettlager - Oberkante Sitzrohr: 54 cm
Oberrohr Mitte - Mitte 54 cm
Der Rahmen und die Gabel sind neu und nur 1 1/2 Monate gefahren. Nach dem Kauf sind Rahmen und Gabel gepulvert worden in RAL 5026 (perlnachtblau). Die Gabel habe ich mit einer Bohrung fuer die Bremse versehen. Rahmen wurde nach dem pulvern von innen versiegelt.

Das Set hat keine Kratzer, Dellen oder Rost und ist nicht verzogen.
Die Teile die mit dabei sind, sind ebenfalls neu:
Campa Chorus A-Head Steuersatz,
3ttt Vorbau THE, flipflop -15°/+15° 110 mm Laenge,
Ritchey Riser gekuerzt auf 41 cm mit braunen Brooks Lederband,
Specialites T.A. Axix light Innenlager, Achslaenge 110 mm,
1x MKS NJS Kettenspanner,
Kalloy Sattelstuetze 27.2 mm
neue Shadow Interlock V2 Kette in schwarz (ca. 50 km gefahren)

Photos in der Galerie (verkauft wird nicht wie abgebildet das Komplettrad)

zu haben fuer 400 Euro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackhawk88 (31. März 2008)

suche 42 zähne kettenblatt, 5 arm, 94er lochkreis, darf auch gern was edleres wie zb. ta sein


----------



## Teekay (1. April 2008)

Teekay schrieb:


> Suche einen *BSA Lockring*, den ich für die Umrüstung meiner UG-Nabe nutzen kann.
> 
> Jemand noch einen rumliegen?


 
Erledicht.


----------



## Felixxx (1. April 2008)

Schweren Herzens trenne ich mich von meinem treuen Weggefährten  

Ausstattung wie in der bikemarkt Anzeige!





Angenehmen Tag noch, Felixxx


----------



## niconj (1. April 2008)

niconj schrieb:


> Wie ich schon angekündigt habe hier nun die Kurbel, die zum Verkauf steht. NP war 65,- im singlespeedshop. Viel ist sie nicht gefahren. ca. 3 Monate und dann kam der Renner und meine Entscheidung mein Surly zu verkaufen (was ich zum Glück nicht gemacht habe).
> 
> Verkauft wird wie auf Foto. Ohne Kettenblattschrauben. (Brauch ich für die neue Kurbel.)
> 
> Bei Interesse PN!



Selbe Kurbel neuer Preis. Siehe Signatur.

Der Rahmen ist auch noch da.

Nico.


----------



## Knacki1 (1. April 2008)

Verkaufe komplettes fixie auf basis von nem rennradrahmen (slx rohre)

Rahmen: Casati Rennradrahmen...in der farbe... ich nenns mal "psycho green"...innenverlegte züge... Columbux SLX ... ~55cm
Gabel: Columbus verchromt
Steuersatz: Campa 1" geschraubt Record oder Chorus ... könnte mal wieder gefettet werden
Vorbau: NoName... logo wurde entfernt... aber kein schrott
Lenker: Nitto NJS Bahnlenker... ergo style und sauschmal (~36cm)
Sattelstütze: DuraAce
Sattel: Turbo
VR: 105Nabe in ner Mavic Felge... schwalbe blizzard
HR: Miche Primato Pista in ner Mavic openpro(******** neongelb lackiert)... schwalbe blizard... 18er ritzel
Innenlager: Campa
Kurbel: Gipiemme straßenkurbel... mit nem 42er blatt
Kette: SRAM
Pedale: Campa C-record (oder superrecord?!) naja waren mal sauteuer...

Zustand ist... gebraucht... rahmen hat viele kratzer.. am tretlager splittert der lack ab... ist aber unterverchromt...

sonst... naja wie gesagt gebraucht halt...

Am hr muss auf die nabe mal ne neue Kontermutter (nich lockring... ich mein schon die muttern auffer achse) ... naja kleinigkeit ...

Der LRS hat vielleicht.... 1000km höchstens...


BILDER HIER

http://www.flickr.com/photos/christianaburg/

333Euronen!!!!!


----------



## ReeN! (1. April 2008)

Eine Starrgabel, wenn möglicih aus Stahl. Und in Billig bitt.


----------



## robocop (2. April 2008)

verkaufe ktm strada singlespeed rh 55
neuteile
chromgabel steuersatz shimano laufradsatz samt bereifung
ritzel 16t kette kmc jagwire züge
gebraucht aber gut
bremsen shimano rsx sattelstütze american classic kurbel shimano deore lk 110
übersetzung 46/16 mit freilaufritzel kein fixie
rahmen hat natürlich einige lackabschürfungen, die nicht ausbleiben
technisch absolut top in ordnung
preis 159 euro
sattel ist nicht dabei


----------



## realbiker (2. April 2008)

[SUCHE] Lenker, Kurbel, Reifen

 Ich suche einen oder mehrere gÃ¼nstige Lenker (Breite mind. 620 mm) kann auch ein Riser oder in die Richtung Torsion Bar sein - gerne auch mit mehr als 10Â°!(max. 25 â¬)

Falls noch jemand benutzte Faltreifen (26") fÃ¼r max. 10 â¬ hat hab ich auch Interesse.

Ach ja und eine 4-Kant Kurbel, am liebsten LX oder so um Baujahr 98 gern auch mit KettenblÃ¤ttern!


----------



## manomano (2. April 2008)

Suche LRS !!! Singlespeed oder normal!

Bedingungen: schwarz (Speichen können auch silbern sein), disk only, günstig!

Nicht wichtig sind Gewicht und super Qualität!


----------



## BlitzAhoi (2. April 2008)

Hallo an die Singlespeeder!
Suche zwecks Aufbau meines ersten SS einen geeigneten Rahmen. Soll ein RR-Rahmen sein (gemufft). Bin 187cm groß - denke also an RH 57/58. Bin für jede Antwort dankbar.....Ach ja, in gutem Zustand bis 150 Euro wäre angepeilt!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elsepe (2. April 2008)

suche rennradrahmen singlespeedtauglich wenns geht mit laufrädern (keine schlauchreifen)


----------



## flott.weg (2. April 2008)

Mein ersatzlaufradsatz fliegt mir ständig um die ohren. da muss was neues her.

suche nen satz RIGIDA DP 18, silber, 32 Loch, gerne "gebraucht".

grüße jan


----------



## Teuto (2. April 2008)

Verkaufe meinen Specialized Rockhopper single in 18"
Rahmen fehlt das Schaltauge, ein Tüftler dürfte sich noch mal mit der Kettenspannung beschäftigen, mein Spanner ist ein Canti-Arm als Basis.
Leider fehlt mir im Moment die Zeit zum basteln, für 80 geht es weg!
Kurbel LX, Kettenblatt Gebhardt, Ritzel 18er DX (geb noch ein 16er mit),
Bremshebel LX, Bremse Avid 3, Vorbau Ritchey comp, Kette KMC,Reifen Schwalbe Slick, Fotos folgen!
Alles was mit der Kette in berührung ist, ist neu (50KM)
Standort Rheda-Wiedenbrück OWL!


----------



## _stalker_ (2. April 2008)

nehme ich
hast PN


----------



## #KUBA# (3. April 2008)

hi!
hat mÃ¶glicherweise noch jemand Â´nen silbernen 1" gewindesteuersatz mit 27,0mm konus rumliegen. sollte noch ganz gut in schuss sein und nicht mehr als 10â¬ kosten.
beste grÃ¼Ãe
KUBA


----------



## nutallabrot (3. April 2008)

DMR Revolver HR-Nabe, neu, 32 Loch, noch nie eingespeicht.

Disc lässt sich mittels DMR-Adapter montieren. Oder eben ein 2. Ritzel.

59 inkl. Versand


----------



## _stalker_ (3. April 2008)

Verkaufe XT Innenlager BB-UN 73 68x107mm NEU und OVP 






Durch die geringe Breite von 107mm gut fÃ¼r Singlespeed geeignet.

23â¬ inkl. vers. Versand

(die 73-107 auf der Verpackung stimmt nicht - ist 68-107, daher auch der Verkauf)


----------



## BenAmApple (4. April 2008)

Ahoi Piraten!

Ich suche für meinen SSP-Renner neue Pedalen. Meine - mittlerweile 13 Jahre alten - Pedalen haben den Geist aufgegeben und k(n)acken vor sich hin.

Bitte einfach mal alles anbieten und per pn an mich.

Grüße

Ben.


----------



## nisita (4. April 2008)

hallo,
suche ein neues hinterrad, für felgenbremse, singlespeed-nabe wäre cool, aber kein muss... und natürlich nicht allzu teuer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackhawk88 (4. April 2008)

Verkaufe nagelneue singlespeed kurbel von stronglight inkl innenlager
kurbel hat eine länge von 170mm, kettenblatt hat 46 zähne, innenlager hat eine länge von 113mm

für günstig


----------



## hentho (4. April 2008)

Moin,

möchte einen Disc SSP-LRS verkaufen. Er hat eine Spot HR SSP-Nabe mit nem Freilaufritzel (17 Zähne), eine Omega VR-Nabe und Mavic X 139 Felgen.

Der LRS ist wie auf den Bildern zu sehen in einem sehr guten Zustand. Die Naben sind super, die Felgen haben ein, zwei kleine Kratzer von der Lagerung.

Preis wäre 79 Euro + Versand


----------



## Kelme (4. April 2008)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> Verkaufe XT Innenlager BB-UN 73 68x107mm NEU und OVP
> 
> 
> Durch die geringe Breite von 107mm gut fÃ¼r Singlespeed geeignet.
> ...


Mist, eine Woche zu spÃ¤t. Soll ich es mir auf Lager legen?


----------



## _stalker_ (4. April 2008)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> Verkaufe XT Innenlager BB-UN 73 68x107mm NEU und OVP
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Verkauft an Kelme


----------



## r0ckZ (5. April 2008)

suche vorderrad
28"@700c, 32 speichen, mit bremsflanke
nabe silber, speichen silber, nippel silber, felge schwarz

büdde billich, alles anbieten =)


----------



## Thomas R. (6. April 2008)

Suche dringend Surly Instigator Gabel!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manomano (7. April 2008)

hentho schrieb:


> Preis wäre 79 Euro + Versand


ist der noch da? wenn ja, dann her damit!  
Mensch, mal ein paar Tage nicht im Forum und schon wird man wahrscheinlich dafür bestraft!!!


----------



## hentho (7. April 2008)

hentho schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> möchte einen Disc SSP-LRS verkaufen. Er hat eine Spot HR SSP-Nabe mit nem Freilaufritzel (17 Zähne), eine Omega VR-Nabe und Mavic X 139 Felgen.
> 
> Der LRS ist wie auf den Bildern zu sehen in einem sehr guten Zustand. Die Naben sind super, die Felgen haben ein, zwei kleine Kratzer von der Lagerung.



verkauft


----------



## schmadde (8. April 2008)

Mein Rahmen ist beim Zoll, jetzt brauche ich noch diverse Einzelteile (naja, eigentlich fast alles):

- Eine schwarze Kurbel mit schwarzem Kettenblatt für breite Ketten.
- Hinterradnabe Flipflop (eine Seite für Bahnritzel, eine Seite Freilaufritzel), 32 Loch, schwarz
- Vorderradnabe schwarz 32 Loch
- Innenlager passend zur Kurbel und Nabe (vermutlich also Vierkant und 107mm, BSA)

Felgen, Lenker Vorbau, Sattelstütze brauche ich auch noch, aber das müsste dann schon sehr viel billiger sein als Neuware...

Evtl. käme auch ein Laufradsatz in Frage. Alles in schwarz und möglichst leicht (gut, das Innenlager muss nicht schwarz sein...)

Ein Bremshebel für V-Brakes könnte auch nicht schaden und falls die Gabel von twobeers nicht passt, wäre auch noch eine leichte Starrgabel vonnöten. 

Falls jemand noch was rumliegen hat, gebt Bescheid...


----------



## _stalker_ (8. April 2008)

Die Sugino ist da und gefÃ¤llt mir - also muss leider die Miche gehen.

-Miche Pista Kurbel 165mm
-Gebhardt Bahnblatt 46T (keine 1000km alt)
-Miche Pista Innenlager
-Werkzeug zur Montage des Lagers von Cyclus
-Eastern Bondage Halflink Kette gebraucht aber wenig verschlissen (nicht im Bild)

Die Kurbel hat Schleifspuren die nunmal nicht ausbleiben, wÃ¼rde allerdings erst letzten Herbst gekauft.
Funktioniert alles einwandfrei und wurde wie gesagt nur wegen Wechsel auf andere Kurbel demontiert.

Kurbel + Blatt + Lager 105â¬ inkl. Versand
zusÃ¤tzlich Werkzeug und/oder Kette je 5â¬ mehr


----------



## magic_pansen (8. April 2008)

suche billiges (!) 28 zoll hinterrad mit nabe speichen felge (nippel) sonst ohne alles für ne stadschlampe. muss nicht top sein, gerne hässlich, aber funktionieren und nicht gleich abkacken. 135er einbaubreite dürfte dass sein, 130er wäre für den rahmen aber sicher auch kein problem


----------



## BlitzAhoi (8. April 2008)

Suche eine gerade Gabel in Muffenbauweise ala Fixie Inc. Bekomme meinen neuen Rahmen erst nächste Woche, deshalb kann ich erst dann was genaues zur Schaftlänge sagen - ist auf jeden Fall RH58.....


----------



## akerit (9. April 2008)

Verkaufe 2 Mavic Open Pro Felgen, 32 Loch, schwarz, Aufkleber sind entfernt worden. Sind ca. 600 km gefahren worden. Fuer 40,- Euro zu haben da an einer Felge auf der einen Seite am oberen Teil der Bremsflanke eine kleine Delle drinnen ist, ca 1 mm tief. Keine beeintraechtigung der Funktion. Neupreis 88 Euro.

3ttt Record 84 Schaftvorbau, 110 mm Laenge, silber, Neu, OVP, noch nicht verbaut gewesen. Klemmung 25.8/26 mm. 28,- Euro, Neupreis 45 Euro.
Wird verkauft, da der Nitto Jaguar Steel eingetroffen ist.  

Das von mir angebotene Faggin Pista Rahmenset ist verkauft.


----------



## Imre (9. April 2008)

Wenn wer ein billiges SiSp Projekt sucht ich hätte noch ein Motobecne RR Rahmenset mit Kurbel, Lenker, Sattelstütze, Sattel, Bremsen (andere als auf dem foto hab ich auch noch gibts gratis), Vorbau, bremshebel (also fast alles bis auf laufräder) für wenig Geld. Der lack ist halt schon ziemlich fertig, der Rahmen ansonsten gut in schuss...

Fotos gibts in meinem benutzeralbum

Gruß
David


----------



## gurkenfolie (9. April 2008)

ich *suche* ein breiteres Steckritzel f. kassettennabe. (ähnlich surly) 16er,17er oder 18er.
und ein KB für 104LK / 4 arm 32, 34 oder 36er. ähnlich salsa oder surly. es sollte bischen mehr fleisch haben.


----------



## elsepe (10. April 2008)

suche 28er laufradsatz am liebsten rennrad bis 45 â¬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ReeN! (11. April 2008)

Ich auch, kann aber ruhih etwas mehr kosten.


----------



## schmadde (11. April 2008)

ReeN! schrieb:


> Ich auch, kann aber ruhih etwas mehr kosten.


Äh, was genau suchst Du denn? 

Kurbel brauche ich jetzt nicht mehr, aber ein Innenlager 102mm für Italienisches Tretlagergehäuse (kein BSA) brauche ich nun.

Dafür hätte ich eine Miche Team Kurbel mit "Bashguard" und 44er Kettenblatt abzugeben und ein Veloce Innenlager mit italienischem Gewinde.


----------



## ronmen (11. April 2008)

HeyHo -
und zwar bin ich auf der suche nach einem Ritzel 16t -
da es auf eine king mit alu freilauf kommt, muss es was breites sein..

Selber habe ich ein Surley Ritzel 15t (zu klein) und ein Chris King Cog (das teurere aus stahl) 17t..beide neuwertig und keine 50km gefahren..

Würde somit gerne das 15er oder 17er gegen ein adäquates 16er tauschen.
grüße


----------



## ReeN! (11. April 2008)

Ich such ein 28" Hinterrrad.


----------



## elsepe (11. April 2008)

ich auch.


----------



## kon (11. April 2008)

ronmen schrieb:


> HeyHo -
> und zwar bin ich auf der suche nach einem Ritzel 16t -
> da es auf eine king mit alu freilauf kommt, muss es was breites sein..
> 
> ...



sind zwar zwei zähne mehr, aber ich hab ein nagelneues surly rumliegen. wie gesagt 18zähne


----------



## ronmen (11. April 2008)

kon schrieb:


> sind zwar zwei zähne mehr, aber ich hab ein nagelneues surly rumliegen. wie gesagt 18zähne



schade - *16t *ist muss


----------



## hoshman (11. April 2008)

kon schrieb:


> sind zwar zwei zähne mehr, aber ich hab ein nagelneues surly rumliegen. wie gesagt 18zähne



was solls denn koschten?


----------



## niconj (13. April 2008)

hoshman schrieb:


> was solls denn koschten?



Interessiert mich auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niconj (13. April 2008)

Habe noch einen neuen unbenutzten Salsa Zusatzbremshebel mit Shims rumliegen. D.h. Oversize und durch Shims auf 26mm reduzierbar. "Flip Flop" bar. 







Preis: 17,- + Versand. Großbrief, GLS versichert, Hermes versichert was ihr ausgeben wollt. 

Nico.


----------



## Marm (13. April 2008)

Felixxx schrieb:


> Schweren Herzens trenne ich mich von meinem treuen Weggefährten
> 
> Ausstattung wie in der bikemarkt Anzeige!
> 
> ...



Sowas hat nicht zufällig noch jemand zu stehen?

Suche nen Bike für ne Freundin und würde die Singlespeedgemeinde gern vergrößern.

Maximal nen 18Zoller.

PM wär dufte.


----------



## niconj (14. April 2008)

niconj schrieb:


> Habe noch einen neuen unbenutzten Salsa Zusatzbremshebel mit Shims rumliegen. D.h. Oversize und durch Shims auf 26mm reduzierbar. "Flip Flop" bar.
> Preis: 17,- + Versand. Großbrief, GLS versichert, Hermes versichert was ihr ausgeben wollt.
> 
> Nico.



Nur um das mal hervorzuheben. Das Hebelpaar kostet 35 aber ich verkaufe *EINEN* Hebel für 17,-. Den anderen habe ich doch verbaut.

Nico.


----------



## Bikefritzel (14. April 2008)

hallo
ich suche ein *16t* schraubritzel
und ein passendes *ritzel-montage werkzeug* für starrnaben.

danke schonmal
uli


----------



## kon (14. April 2008)

@hoshman + niconj

also wie gesagt, das ritzel hab ich im märz neu gekauft und mich dann aber auch doch anders entschieden. es war einmal auf die nabe geschraubt und hat noch nie ne kette gesehen.

es handelt sich um folgendes ritzel 

http://bikeparts-online.de/bpo_new/site_frameset.php?page=art&id=38297

gekauft hab ichs für die angegebenen 29euro. ich würds für 20euro verkaufen, ist wie gesagt neu.


----------



## outrage (15. April 2008)

Verkaufe Singlespeed-Hinterrad:




Schlauchreifenfelge, 36L, DD-Speichen. Nabe Atom, läuft super, BSA-Gewinde. Hinterrad ist mittig zentriert und momentan auf 120 mm gespacert. Achse ist aber lang genug, damit man sie breiter spacern kann. Leichter Höhenschlag, muss feinzentriert werden. Neuwertiger Conti-Schlauchreifen ist drauf. 30 . Auf Wunsch lege ich gratis eine zweite Schlauchreifenfelge (28L) dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EchoPure (15. April 2008)

SUCHE:              Hey hat jemand von euch noch ne Flip Flop Bahnradnabe rumliegen?
Würde mich freuen wenn es noch eine gibt!
Bitte PM 

Danke Kay


----------



## nullvektor (15. April 2008)

hallo
ich suche ein starres Ritzel(16-18) mit Lockring für meine white industries.


----------



## kon (15. April 2008)

Wie oben bereits geschrieben habe ich eine nagelneues surly ritzel mit 18 zÃ¤hnen. Den zugehÃ¶rigen lockring von surly hab ich auch noch (ebenfalls neu). Das ritzel passt auf ne white industries (auf ner eno getestet). Der lockring ist etwas kleiner. Deine nabe mÃ¼sste also ein zweites abgesetztes gewinde haben welches etwas kleiner ist.
Das ritzel hat ich fÃ¼r 20â¬ angeboten. Beides zusammen wÃ¼rd ich fÃ¼r 28â¬ verkaufen. Zustand ist wie gesagt neu.


----------



## nullvektor (15. April 2008)

kon schrieb:


> Wie oben bereits geschrieben habe ich eine nagelneues surly ritzel mit 18 zähnen. Den zugehörigen lockring von surly hab ich auch noch (ebenfalls neu). Das ritzel passt auf ne white industries (auf ner eno getestet). Der lockring ist etwas kleiner. Deine nabe müsste also ein zweites abgesetztes gewinde haben welches etwas kleiner ist.
> Das ritzel hat ich für 20 angeboten. Beides zusammen würd ich für 28 verkaufen. Zustand ist wie gesagt neu.



nehme ich.


----------



## kon (16. April 2008)

verkauft an nullvektor


----------



## BlitzAhoi (16. April 2008)

Verkaufe einen Chris King 2Nut in silber und für 1 Zoll ausgelegt. Das Teil ist nagelneu und nur einmal ausgepackt, deshalb auch VHB 135 Euro inkl. Versand. War leider ein Fehlkauf....brauche den Grip Nut


----------



## manomano (17. April 2008)

falsch geklickt

btw:kann man Beiträge eigentlich nicht löschen?


----------



## manomano (17. April 2008)

Suche

einen schwarzen und schönen Sattel  

edit: sollte schon ein sportlicher Sattel sein, keinen Omateller!


----------



## tobibikes (18. April 2008)

Verkaufe Quantec Superlight Singlespeed- oder Rohloff Rahmen inkl. Trickstuff Exzentriker

Bestehend aus:

Rahmen Quantec Superlight 21 inkl. Sattelklemme

Trickstuff Exzentriker Tretlager inkl. Montagewerkzeug (NEU!!)

Semi-integrierter Steuersatz ACROS Al-22

Alles weitere in meinen Bikemarkt Anzeigen!





Desweiteren immer noch da:

Surly Singlespeed disc Hinterrad mit Mavic XC717 Felge.
Komplett schwarz

Alles weitere auch im Bikemarkt!


----------



## _stalker_ (18. April 2008)

Suche Rahmen:

- klein (16" oder 17")
- Singlespeedtauglich durch Ausfallenden oder EBB
- Cantisockel
- am Besten mit passender Starrgabel

Surly 1X1 16", Specialized Stumpjumper von Anfang der 90er mit semihorizontalen Ausfallern, moderner Alurahmen mit EBB usw. ...

Wer was hat schickt mit bitte eine PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker1967 (20. April 2008)

Biete an:
Giant Rahmen-Gabel-Set inkl. Tange-Steuersatz
RH Mitte-Mitte 44cm; Sattelstütze 26,0; Vorbau 1Zoll




entgegen der Abbildung ist der Steuersatz montiert (1Zoll)

*Preis 25 zzgl. versichertem Versand
Falls Sattelstütze gewünscht (silber, Point), kann gegen geringen Aufpreis mitgeliefert werden.*


----------



## biker1967 (20. April 2008)

biker1967 schrieb:


> Biete an:
> Giant Rahmen-Gabel-Set inkl. Tange-Steuersatz



verkauft


----------



## _stalker_ (20. April 2008)

Sorry noch mal für die vorübergehende Verunsicherung 

Ich fahr dann mal die Überweisung einwerfen.


----------



## Golkonda (21. April 2008)

suche 

ENO - schraubritzel. Anzahl der Zähne egal.


----------



## niconj (21. April 2008)

Nur mal so ne Frage. Ich habe noch ein Bahn-Hinterrad rumstehen wie es die im Singlespeedshop gibt. Ist noch neu.

Bekomm ich das fÃ¼r 100â¬ los?

GruÃ,
Nico.

Edit: Miche Pista Nabe, Mach1 CFX Felge


----------



## realbiker (21. April 2008)

*"Moustache" Nachbau*
Farbe: sichtbarer Bereich schwarz
Material: Alu (dickwandig und steif)
Lenkerklemmung: 25,4 mm
Breite: 42 cm virtuell gemessen, 50 cm reell
*NEU - VHB: 15 â¬*

*Shimano 105 Bremshebel* - verkauft

*Zoom Vorbau* - 100 mm - 1 1/8" - 25,4 mm - VHB: 10 â¬


----------



## Master | Torben (22. April 2008)

Suche: 
- 44z XTR Blatt (für die 960er Kurbeln)
- leichte Plattformpedale (unter 400 Gramm)


----------



## zoerch (22. April 2008)

hat einer nen abschlussring übrig? is mehr oder minder DRINGEND! wär supergeil. pm bitte


----------



## magic_pansen (23. April 2008)

Suche einen 1" Schaftvorbau mit mÃ¶glichst wenig Neigung und 70-120mm LÃ¤nge. Preis bis 20â¬ ohne Versand.

(o:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niconj (23. April 2008)

magic_pansen schrieb:


> Suche einen 1" Schaftvorbau mit möglichst wenig Neigung und 70-120mm Länge. Preis bis 20 ohne Versand.
> 
> (o:



Schau mal bei ebay nach Shimano 600 Vorbauten. Gibt es im moment neu für 11,99 + Versand.

Nico.


----------



## DualSlalom1234 (23. April 2008)

ich habe diverse teile zu verkaufen!
fixie inc gabel, diamant rennrad rahmen mit renak steuersatz und sattelstütze,  velocity deep v non machined sidewalks in limegreen und dann noch eine mach 1 cfx felge lime green lackiert

wer mehr wissen will meldet sich entweder per email unter [email protected] oder per pm

also macht mir angebote


----------



## magic_pansen (24. April 2008)

niconj schrieb:


> Schau mal bei ebay nach Shimano 600 Vorbauten. Gibt es im moment neu für 11,99 + Versand.
> 
> Nico.



hey danke, habe ich gestern nacht auch noch gefunden.

lieber wäre mir aber ein 24,5 oder 26er lenkerdurchmesser. hätte ich mal vorher recherchiert


----------



## niconj (24. April 2008)

magic_pansen schrieb:


> hey danke, habe ich gestern nacht auch noch gefunden.
> 
> lieber wäre mir aber ein 24,5 oder 26er lenkerdurchmesser. hätte ich mal vorher recherchiert



Aber der Vorbau ist doch nicht nur für 26mm ist auch für kleiner ausgelegt. Steht zumindest in dem Manual was dabei war.


----------



## tobibikes (24. April 2008)

[COLOR="Red[B]"]!!UPDATE!![/B]
Beide Artikel sind noch da und müssen jetzt weg!

Bei Interesse bitte Preisvorschläge per PM![/COLOR]



tobibikes schrieb:


> Verkaufe Quantec Superlight Singlespeed- oder Rohloff Rahmen inkl. Trickstuff Exzentriker
> 
> Bestehend aus:
> 
> ...


----------



## #KUBA# (24. April 2008)

hi!
suche pedalriemen in einem hellen braun (honig), passend für mein rad aus der gallerie. wenn jemand noch was zu hause rumliegen hat und das günstig abgeben will, bitte ne pn.
beste grüße
KUBA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (24. April 2008)

Suche nen guten RR oder Bahn Rahmen ( mit Gabel ) für ein Fixie. 52-54er Rahmenhöhe.

Würde im Tausch den Gazelle Tandem Rahmen aus meiner FotoGal. anbieten. Nagelneu gestrahlt + gepulvert. Seltenes Modell mit kürzerem Radstand ;-)

Tausch bei Abholung ;-)


----------



## M!tch (25. April 2008)

suche 28" LRS, im besten falle mit mÃ¶glichkeit fix oder freilauf zu fahren. low-budget fÃ¼r uni/stadt-bike.
je nach alter/qualitÃ¤t bitte alles bis 60,-â¬ anbieten. (bei guten sachen oder extras wie ritzel o.Ã¤. sind auch ein paar euro mehr drin)


----------



## Zaubberer (25. April 2008)

Ich suche eine fixed/free-Nabe in 130mm.


----------



## FredVentoux (28. April 2008)

Suche ein 28 Zoll Laufradsatz mit Freilauf für mein Stadtrad. Silber mit Ritzel. Am besten ready to ride! 
Meldet euch via PN.
Kann auch gerne ein bisschen gebraucht sein. Ach ja 125mm Einbaubreite


----------



## DieÖligeKette (28. April 2008)

Inkl. Originalgabel
Tange Infinity Rohrsatz
Verchromte Ausfallenden
Inkl. Zuganschläge am Unterrohr und 4-kant Innenlager

Astrein SSP tauglich!

VHB: 65 Euro


----------



## robocop (29. April 2008)

hi,
verkaufe RR Rahmen Gabel Set
RH 55 cm 
inkl einwandfreiem Innenlager
Thun Alu Schmiedekurbel Kette
Sachs Huret Komplett Schaltung
Bremsen Weinmann mit Hebeln Rennrad alulenker
nicht verbogen oder gerissen
horizontale ausfallenden
Euro 39


----------



## DieÖligeKette (29. April 2008)

So,  Nishikirahmen mit Gabel, Vorbau, Sattelstütze, Lenker, Innenlager und Umwerfer für sagenhafte *50 Euro!*


----------



## EchoPure (29. April 2008)

Zaubberer schrieb:


> Ich suche eine fixed/free-Nabe in 130mm.



ich auch!!!^^


----------



## DualSlalom1234 (29. April 2008)

*VERKAUFE komplettes Diamant Fixie*
das Rad wurde max. 400km bewegt und das auch nur auf der Straße, es wurden keine Sprünge o.ä. damit durchgefürt. Alle Neuteile, sind max. 4 Monate alt. Das Rad wird nur als Komplettrad verkauft.
Rahmen:       Diamant; Oberrohr:56cm; Sattelrohr: 56cm (gemessen: Mitte-Mitte)
Gabel:          Fixie Inc. (inkl. Rechnung)
Hinterrad:     On-One Bahn Nabe mit Velocity Deep V Felge
Vorderrad:    on-one Nabe mit mach1 cfx Felge
Bereifung:     Schwalbe Lugano entweder komplett schwarz oder mit beiger Seitenwand
Steuersatz:   renak umgebaut
Bremse Vr:    Shimano RSX
Bremshebel:  Diatech Goldfinger
Kurbel:         Sachs
Sattel:         Velo Pronto Ti
das Rad ist in einem super Zustand, der Rahmen hat einige kratzer und die entfernten zugbefestigung müssten noch ordentlich verschliffen werden. 

Also macht mir angebote für das rad und vergesst nicht, dass ich über 600euro in das Rad investiert habe

Aktuelle Bilder










Ältere


----------



## niconj (29. April 2008)

Ich kann dir glaube ich deine Hoffnung schon zerstören. Mehr als 400 wirst du dafür leider nicht bekommen. Wenn überhaupt. Solche Dinger verkauft man einfach nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DualSlalom1234 (29. April 2008)

ich habe ja auch nur geschrieben, dass ich mehr als 600euro in das rad investiert habe, nicht das ich auch soviel haben will


----------



## niconj (29. April 2008)

Da hast du schnell noch aus der 5 ne 6 gemacht. 

Viel bist du damit wirklich nicht gefahren, denn ich habe dich damit noch nie gesehen in Halle.


----------



## DualSlalom1234 (29. April 2008)

richtig erkannt  aber ich hab auch nochmal schnell nachgerechnet und da waren es dann doch eher 600euro mit dem ganzen kleinkram
tja wirklich viel bin ich nicht damit gefahren, dass ist richtig und wenn dann eher kleine touren mit mir allein
allerdings muss ich sagen, dass ich dein surly auch noch nie in halle gesehen hab


----------



## niconj (29. April 2008)

Das ist ja auch nur ein Spassfahrrad, was nur durchs Gelände bewegt wird. Beim Weißen musst du nur die Augen aufsperren. Bin damit als Kurier unterwegs.

Was heißt denn eigentlich "Steuersatz umgebaut"?


----------



## realbiker (29. April 2008)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Tourenrad - Reiserad - Commuter - Crosser  fÃ¼r gelegentlich Ausfahrten gerne auch Singlespeed. Am liebsten 28" und RahmenhÃ¶he eher egal Oberrohr so um die 56 cm - Einsatzbereich gelegentliche Trainingsausfahrten und Fahrten in die Schule!

Preis: max. 200 â¬ all inclusive!


----------



## DualSlalom1234 (29. April 2008)

naja in die diamant rahmen passen ja keine normalen steuersätze sondern nur die renak teile, dementsprechend konnte ich keinen 1zoll ahead set steuersatz kaufen und da ich die fixie inc. gabel nicht mit nem gewinde verschandeln wollte, hab ich das gewinde vom renak steuersatz weggefräst--- funktioniert sehr sehr gut

hmm mit deinem fixie könnte ich dich schonmal gesehen haben, aber in letzter  zeit, sieht man eh immer mehr leute mit ssp rennrädern oder fixies


----------



## i-love-cycling (4. Mai 2008)

hi leute,

suche dringend einen fixie rahmen.

55-58 cm sollte er haben. zustand ist eigentlich recht egal, würde ihn wenn nötig general überholen.

also meldet euch bitte falls ihr was habt.

danke


----------



## Marm (4. Mai 2008)

Moin Moin,

habe nen Diamant Rahmen samt Gabel zu liegen. 
Die Gabel ist fertig aber der Rahmen noch brauchbar also bei Interesse schreib mir einfach was du ausgeben willst.


----------



## niconj (4. Mai 2008)

Ich war heute mal im Keller und habe aufgerÃ¤umt:

Salsa Hebel. Neu. FÃ¼r links incl. shims. 15â¬

HR Bremse Lange Schenkel. 10,- Nicht wirklich lange gefahren wegen Fixie und so. 

Conti Sport Contact max.500 km gelaufen. 26x1.6er AusfÃ¼hrung. Paar 17â¬.

Schwalbe Marathon 26x1,75er. Max 1000km gelaufen. 15â¬ das Paar.

Sattel Selle Royal Typ unbekannt. Super erhalten. 7â¬

Pepperbikes Sattel. Fast neu. 5â¬

Cannondale Coda Bremsen. Kurzes MaÃ incl. neuen BremsklÃ¶tzen. 10â¬

Scott Octane Comp Lenker. 630mm breit. 

Kombipedale. Monza. 7â¬.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker1967 (4. Mai 2008)

niconj schrieb:


> Conti Sport Contact max.500 km gelaufen. 1.6er Ausführung. Paar 17.
> 
> Schwalbe Marathon 1,75er. Max 1000km gelaufen. 15 das Paar.



Welche zollgröße?


----------



## niconj (4. Mai 2008)

biker1967 schrieb:


> Welche zollgröße?



26x1,6.


----------



## Kint (5. Mai 2008)

moin. was wiegt denn der lenker bitte, was oll er kosten und ist er matt oder hochglanz ? 

udn was haben die sport contact für ein profil ? 

danke schonmal und alles weitere am besten per pn...


----------



## niconj (5. Mai 2008)

Weiter gehts.  Habe diesen Rahmen schon ne Weile im Keller. Ich wollte mir ursprünglich ein schickes Stadtssp damit aufbauen aber ich glaube das wird nix mehr. Für nen *10ner* geht das ding Weg.


----------



## niconj (5. Mai 2008)

Und hier noch der Rest. Habe noch 2 Kurbeln rumliegen. Siehe Fotos. LX fÃ¼r 15â¬ und Deore fÃ¼r 10. Passende KettenblÃ¤tter habe ich im Bikemarkt. Einfach mal reinschauen.

*Verkauft*


----------



## niconj (5. Mai 2008)

Achja... habe noch einen XTR Zug fÃ¼rs HR. 5â¬. Siehe Bikemarkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olli (6. Mai 2008)

Ferrous RH 20', handmade in England, wunderschöne Lackierung, mit macken, überlege gerade ausbessern (zu lassen), EBB (exzentrisches Innenlager), Nur Disk, 

Verkauf unausgebessert 399.- ink. Versand (NUR DER RAHMEN!)


----------



## sani_rrh (6. Mai 2008)

hallo,
suche einen großen hinteren zahnkranz (26z. min.) fuer
f&s etc. 3-/5-gang nabe (wird aufgesteckt, mit drei
nuten); 
ps.: wie bezeichnet man eigentlich diese ritzel bzw. dieses
stecksystem?(sachs? f&s?)


----------



## Tommi74 (8. Mai 2008)

Hier bin ich bestimmt gut aufgehoben....

Ich suche....nen Schraubkranz mit integriertem Freilauf. Ich möchte nämlich vonEingang auf mehrere Gänge umbauen. Das Ganze ist für ein Elektrodreirad gedacht (hab da mal was in der singlespeedgalerie gepostet). Auf der Achse zwischen den beiden hinterrädern ist ein Ritzel mit integriertem Freilauf aufgeschraubt. Ich habe jetzt keine Ahnung wieviel verschiedene Gewindearten es da gibt, aber da das Gefährt aus England kommt tippe ich mal auf irgendwas englisches (BSA?).

Ich würde gerne mal testen ob ich da nicht einfach ein Schraubkranz draufpacken kann, mit 5,6 oder 7 Gängen ist erstmal egal, Platz wäre wohl für 60-70 oder so ;-) Wichtig wäre mir eher eine möglichst große Übersetzungsbandbreite ,also keine RR-Kränze mit 1 Zahn Sprung.

Hier müssten doch massig solcher Dinger übrig bleiben, da ihr ja alle in die andere Richtung umbaut. Darf auch gerne schon etwas Verschleißerscheinungen haben. Hauptsache erstmal günstig (weil Test).
 Es handelt sich dabei übrigens um einen Sinclair C5, wer mal googlen möchte. 

Bitte Mail oder PM.

Danke und Gruß, thomas


----------



## Carbon (8. Mai 2008)

Hallo!

Ich suche ein Rahmenset aus Stahl mit Cantisockeln, OR m-m nicht länger als 57,5 und RH größer als 60 c-t. Bitte erstmal alles anbieten! Danke!

Gruß

Peter


----------



## guruspack (8. Mai 2008)

Hi

Ich suche ein schönes Singlespeed mit nem Stahlrahmen um die 52cm. Alternativ auch ein Rennrad mit schönem Stahlrahmen, das ich dann selber umbauen kann.
In Hamburg wäre perfekt. Ruhig alles anbieten, was ihr so loswerden wollt  
Bitte per Mail an [email protected]

Danke und besten Gruß


----------



## Muschelkram (8. Mai 2008)

Suche ein fixed HR in 28", gerne mit Ritzel und Lockring. Breite bis 130mm, muss nichts besonderes sein. Ist für ein Fixie-Test-Projekt.


----------



## ChrisKing (12. Mai 2008)

Ich bestell demnächst eine king singlespeed Nabe, aber das mitgelieferte Ritzel brauch ich nich. Wenn es jemand gebrauchen kann und man mir eine fixe Zusage gibt, kann ich die entsprechende Zähnezahl angeben.

Preis wäre 32 Euro inkl. Versand.

edit: uuups, bitte in den verkaufe/suche thread verschieben


----------



## Butox (12. Mai 2008)

Ich mÃ¶chte mich von einem 26" SSP LRS trennen

*VR* Deore Nabe 
(schwarz, optisch guter Zustand lÃ¤uft Deore typisch relativ rauh) 
Mavic X517 Felge mit normalen Gebrauchsspuren, rundlauf ok.

*HR* Surly 1x1 135 32L Nabe, Schraubachse, Lager laufen sehr gut,
Mavic X517 Felge, normale Gebrauchsspuren, leider ist ein HÃ¶henschlag von 5mm vorhanden  

Inkl 20Z Ritzel

PREIS 50â¬+Versand


----------



## $TrEEt_EmO (12. Mai 2008)

Tausche ein 16er oder 14er Steckritzel gegen ein 12er Steckritzel.
Bzw. SUCHE: ein 12er Steckritzel


----------



## jd_odin (14. Mai 2008)

Hallo Leute hab auch mal wieder was zu verkaufen. Ein Satz Laufräder s. hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=335905
Gruß
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olli (15. Mai 2008)

BIANCHI SSP RAHMEN: RH M-OK = 55, OR = 54,5. Er ist ein wundervoller klassischer Rahmen mit endlos langen Ausfallenden und tollen Details, aber er ist mir von der Geo und Optik einfach nicht agressiv genug für einen SSP-Renner.







*Das wunderschöne Rahmenset mit Gabel und (leider sehr schwergängig rastendem CAMPA Steuersatz)*
sowie
*Bremsen Campagnolo - wahrscheinlich Super Record (steht auf den Bremsschuhen)*
sowie
*einem TOP Laufradsatz Mavic Open Pro mit 7-fach 600er Naben (nicht auf dem Foto, fast neuwertig, ohne Schnellspanner, dunkle Felgen)*

kostet 133.- inkl. Versand in 2 Paketen per DHL in D.

Rahmenset evtl. einzeln (wenn der LRS weggeht).


----------



## robocop (16. Mai 2008)

Verkaufe Bianchi Singlespeeder RH 48 mit horizontalen Ausfallenden
Übersetzung zurzeit 42/16
frei wählbar aufgrund Schraubkranzkassette
Freilaufritzel montierbar
Laufrad Rigida Zax 2000 neuwertig
XT Innenlager samt DuraAce Kette
V-Brake vorne neu
Technisch einwandfrei, optisch Zustand 3
Euro 49 Versand Euro 25


----------



## olli (16. Mai 2008)

olli schrieb:


> BIANCHI SSP RAHMEN: RH M-OK = 55, OR = 54,5. Er ist ein wundervoller klassischer Rahmen mit endlos langen Ausfallenden und tollen Details, aber er ist mir von der Geo und Optik einfach nicht agressiv genug für einen SSP-Renner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NEUER PREIS: RAHMEN/GABEL/INNENLAGER: 33.- zzgl. Versand


----------



## hst_trialer (17. Mai 2008)

hat jemand interesse an einem 16T ChrisKing Stahlritzel? wurde quasi ncht gefahren, nur mal kurz montiert und zwei runden ums haus gedreht.

bei interesse bitte PN


----------



## DualSlalom1234 (20. Mai 2008)

Hallo Verkaufe mein Fixie
schaut einfach in meine Bikemarkt Anzeige und macht mir Angebote
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=113013


----------



## Johannchristoph (21. Mai 2008)

Hallo ihr alle Singlespeed fans. Ich bekenne mich auch als solch.
Ich suche ein Kona Unit, 2004 wäre ganz schön (die farbe gefällt mir).

Erwarte Angebote per PN

MFG. Der Johann.


----------



## Imre (23. Mai 2008)

Hat wer interesse an nem Ostro Bahnrahmen?






Ist nigelnagelneu, mit rechnung.. Ich hab 184 inkl versand gezahlt die für den preis geht er auch wieder. Rahmenfarbe ist schwefelgelb. Rh ca 59 OR 55.

Gruß
David


----------



## _stalker_ (25. Mai 2008)

Verkaufe komplettes Singlespeed Mountainbike | Streetfighter

Rahmen/Gabel: Giant 17" mit geradem Oberrohr, horizontale Ausfallenden
LaufrÃ¤der: Shimano Naben, Dynamic Felgen mit 19mm Maulweite + gerade neue Maxxis Ignitor 2.35
LaufrÃ¤der alternativ: selber LRS, allerdings mit Schwalbe Marathon Slick 1,75 -> Streetfighter
Kurbel: LX (entgegen Abbildung mit 32er Blatt)
Ritzel: Shimano DX 16T montiert, dazu 15T und 14T als Beigabe
Bremsen: Avid SD3 mit LX Hebeln



Weitere Teile von Point, Dia Compe, Specialized...






150â¬ + Versand

Bessere Bilder auf Anfrage
Bei Interesse bitte PN


----------



## [email protected]!t (25. Mai 2008)

verkaufe neuen - nie aufgebauten zion ebb 

21"










preis vhb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niconj (26. Mai 2008)

Hab noch nen XTR HR Zug rumliegen falls den jemand braucht. NatÃ¼rlich neu.





7â¬ wÃ¤ren mir recht und ich wÃ¼rde den im GroÃbrief verschicken wegen Preis und so. 

Nico.

Ach ja und der Salsa Hebel ist auch noch zu haben.


----------



## manomano (26. Mai 2008)

niconj schrieb:


> Ach ja und der Salsa Hebel ist auch noch zu haben.


einer ist ganz  gut, aber ein Paar wäre mir lieber. Hat jemand solche noch als Päärchen rumliegen, müssen auch keine von Salsa sein...


----------



## therealproceed (26. Mai 2008)

hai, ich suche einen günstigen SSP RR rahmen, in großer thomasgröße, á la 63 - 64 cm oder sowas. bzw. hab eine 99 cm schrittlänge, und bräuchte einen passenden rahmen, mit gabel. vielleicht auch mit mehr anbauteilen, die einem günstigen aufbau aber nicht im wege stehen.

an preis für rahmen dachte ich so an maximal 60 euro. bitte bis dahin alles anbieten

danke.

thomas grüßt


----------



## oztafan kolibri (27. Mai 2008)

Hallo Olli,

ist das Rad noch zu haben ? Und les ich richtig "neuer Preis 33.- Euro für Rahmen/Gabel/Innenlager plus Versand" ? Hast Du die Kurbeln auch noch ?

Herzliche Grüsse

Ralph Runknagel


----------



## therealproceed (27. Mai 2008)

hm, ich mekre glaubich das mein reisrahmen etwas eng gesteckt ist.

ich sage mal, bis 85 euro.

also, 99cm schrittlänge. alles was groß ist, ermöglicht bremsen zu montieren, und eingangfunktionabel ist.


ich hoffe hier findet sich was, ihr seid meine hoffnung

bis dann

thomas


----------



## dickerbert (27. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
ich suche ein Freilaufritzel 16T. Egal ob alt oder neu, solangs noch auf ne neue Kette passt, ist mir alles recht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unrest (28. Mai 2008)

Moin!
Suche ne günstige 1 1/8" Ahead Starrgabel mit Cantisockeln für 26" Laufräder.
Farbe ist schnurzpiepegal, wichtig ist aber ein laaaanger Schaft (ab 25cm), da der nutzlos rumliegende Rahmen ein 20cm Steuerrohr hat...

Gruß
Unrest


----------



## bird (28. Mai 2008)

Unrest schrieb:


> Moin!
> Suche ne günstige 1 1/8" Ahead Starrgabel mit Cantisockeln für 26" Laufräder.
> Farbe ist schnurzpiepegal, wichtig ist aber ein laaaanger Schaft (ab 25cm), da der nutzlos rumliegende Rahmen ein 20cm Steuerrohr hat...
> 
> ...



http://www.poison-bikes.de/shopart/39630030.htm
http://bike-components.de/catalog/Gabeln/MTB+starr?page=1&sort=3a&osCsid=74a4262a1614b80169d778fb141ec2a6
http://shop.cnc-bike.de/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=gabel&page=1&sort=3a&osCsid=fjnbro850n5t4ts16o0jopsb34
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/index.php?cat=168&sort=&XTCsid=5f75a429107eb7125b7b3546eab7530a&tfilter_id=A
Mein Favorit: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Starrgabeln/Kinesis-Maxlight-V-Brake-only-Starrgabel-MTB::11753.html

Nach meinen Erfahrungen ist der Schaft überall länger als 25 cm. Ich selber hab meist Rahmen mit 18 cm Steuerrohr (inkl. Steuersatz) und muss da immer ein ganzes Stück absägen.


----------



## Unrest (28. Mai 2008)

Es ging/geht mir prinzipiell ums günstig weils für ein Stadtrad gedacht ist...
Hat denn niemand was passendes rum(f)liegen?


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (28. Mai 2008)

Suche nen Kettenspanner von Surly !!!!
Hatt wer was übrig??


----------



## Radlerin (29. Mai 2008)

Davon abgesehen, dass ich keinen "übrig" habe: Es gibt verschiedene:

Den Singleator:




und den Tuggnut:


----------



## ChrisKing (30. Mai 2008)

Chris King Ritzel, 16t, Stahl, nagelneu! Preis 43,90

Weitere Teile s. Bikemarkt!


----------



## niconj (2. Juni 2008)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich war heute mal im Keller und habe aufgeräumt:
> 
> Schwalbe Marathon 26x1,75er. Max 1000km gelaufen. 15 das Paar.
> 
> Pepperbikes Sattel. Fast neu. 5



Noch zu haben. Ich habe da auch noch einen Satz Mavic Ksyrium Equipe  dastehen aber ich denke, dass dies das falsche Forum dafür ist. 

Nico.


----------



## oberlausitzer (2. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

suche Kettenblätter mit 151iger Lochkreis für alte SUGINO-Kurbeln

Gruß


----------



## _stalker_ (3. Juni 2008)

zwar kein spezifisches Singespeedteil, aber ich SUCHE DRINGEND für mein Singlespeed-MTB:

Cantisockel für Manitou Magnum (Gewinde mit kleinem Durchmesser - müsste M8 sein)


----------



## niconj (3. Juni 2008)

Verkaufe Miche Primato VR Nabe. 2xneu (32-Loch)













Nico.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El Ligatore (4. Juni 2008)

robocop schrieb:


> Verkaufe Bianchi Singlespeeder RH 48 mit horizontalen Ausfallenden
> Übersetzung zurzeit 42/16
> frei wählbar aufgrund Schraubkranzkassette
> Freilaufritzel montierbar
> ...


Ist das Bianchi-Fahrrad noch zu haben?

Gruß, Albrecht


----------



## phoenixinflames (5. Juni 2008)

Suche Voodoo Wanga oder Bizango Rahmen.
Neueres Modell für 100er Gabel&mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme.

Größe 17 oder besser 18Zoll.


MfG, Basti


----------



## Deleted 30552 (5. Juni 2008)

Verkaufe 

Cross Country Race Gabel

Noleen Mega Air 

wiegt laut Hersteller nur 1365 Gramm


guter bis sehr guter Zustand. 

Lack wie neu. Ohne einen Kratzer.

Aufleber sind neu. (normalerweise rot)

kleine Spuren von Steinschlägen am oberen Bereich der Tauchrohre. Haben keinen Einfluß auf Funktion und fallen optisch auch nicht weiter auf.


Habe sie 2002 bei ebay ersteigert, jedoch nie bei mir eingebaut.


Federweg 7,5 cm

geringe Bauhöhe von etwa 44 cm

Schaft 1 1/8 Ahead







Neupreis: 990 DM

ich hätte gern 80 Euro zuzüglich Versand


----------



## Teekay (5. Juni 2008)

Suche ein 19T Steckritzel. Hat jemand eins über?


----------



## Mircwidu (6. Juni 2008)

Suche funktionsfähiges HR mit SSP Nabe oder Cassetennabe für Rennrad.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## niconj (6. Juni 2008)

niconj schrieb:


> Verkaufe Miche Primato VR Nabe. 2xneu (32-Loch)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eine ist noch da. 30 +Versand.


----------



## ChrisKing (6. Juni 2008)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> Chris King Ritzel, 16t, Stahl, nagelneu! Preis 43,90
> 
> Weitere Teile s. Bikemarkt!



Preissenkung beim Ritzel: 33,90 inkl. Versand!


----------



## innohep (7. Juni 2008)

Schweren Herzens geb ich mein erst im April mattschwarz eloxierte Fast Foot ab. 172,5 Länge 130er Lochkreis vierkant .Dazu gibts ein Fsa Blatt mit 39T ca.300km im Singlespeed gelaufen . Hat leider eine kleine Macke auf der Antriebsseite 140 Vhb


----------



## niconj (7. Juni 2008)

Wollte nur mal nachfragen ob Interesse bestehen würde an einem Fixie HR mit Miche (X-Press) FlipFlop Nabe. Das ganze mit einer Mach1 CFX Felge. In neu.





Für unter 90 verkauf ich es nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## innohep (8. Juni 2008)

innohep schrieb:


> Schweren Herzens geb ich mein erst im April mattschwarz eloxierte Fast Foot ab. 172,5 Länge 130er Lochkreis vierkant .Dazu gibts ein Fsa Blatt mit 39T ca.300km im Singlespeed gelaufen . Hat leider eine kleine Macke auf der Antriebsseite 140 Vhb



Preisupdate:111 mit Versand


----------



## stefanxy1 (8. Juni 2008)

Hast PN.

Edit: Da Lesen und Gucken bildet, hat sich die PN aber quasi erledigt. Welche Laufleistung hatte die Kurbel vor dem Neuanstrich?

ST.


----------



## Cespuglio (8. Juni 2008)

Servus,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem schönen alten gemufften Rennrad-Stahlrahmen mit horizontalen Ausfallenden. Einbaumaß hinten sollte möglichst schmal sein, weil da eine Torpedo 2-Gang-Automatic rein kommt 
Rahmengröße sollte irgendwo zwischen 56 und 58 liegen.

Merci

Andi


----------



## hasenheide (11. Juni 2008)

Verkaufe eine neue Salsa Shaft in 27,2mm

47 inkl. Versand


----------



## GlanDas (11. Juni 2008)

hat jemand noch ein SSP Set über?
Hab's satt zu schalten, mein Stadtrad'l wird jetzt auch ein SSP.


----------



## BQuark (11. Juni 2008)

suche 

1. starr-gabel

- 28"
- schaft 1.1/8"
- alu oder besser stahl
- für aheadset
- für v-brake
- trekking-gabel, möglichst lang (ab 43 cm), keine CX-gabel mit 39 cm länge, als ersatz für eine federgabel mit 50-63 mm federweg.

ich kann selbst lackieren, d.h. optik ist egal, hauptsache die geometrie stimmt noch

2. bahnkettenblatt

- 50 zahn
- campa (135 mm)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoshman (11. Juni 2008)

BQuark schrieb:


> suche
> 
> 1. starr-gabel
> 
> ...




zwar nicht ahead, aber ne 11/8  trekking gabel, komplett stahl mit lowriderösen hab ich da. ist weiß, schaft mit gewinde sind 17 cm lang.

22,- inkl. versand


----------



## BQuark (12. Juni 2008)

hoshman schrieb:
			
		

> zwar nicht ahead, aber ne 11/8  trekking gabel, komplett stahl mit lowriderösen hab ich da. ist weiß, schaft mit gewinde sind 17 cm lang.
> 22,- inkl. versand


könntest du die länge der gabel messen (von der nabenachse bis zum unterem teil vom steuersatz)? auch ein foto möglich?


----------



## r0ckZ (12. Juni 2008)

einer ne schwarze kurbel rumliegen und/oder n linken kurbelarm, silber, 4kant, 175mm?
bitte alles anbieten


----------



## aussunda (12. Juni 2008)

Suche ein Fixie (mit Bahnlenker) Rahmenhöhe 60 cm.


----------



## ottokarina (12. Juni 2008)

ich suche eine BSA Lagerschale. allerdings nur die linke Seite (die mit dem Rechtsgewinde). muß unbedingt aus Stahl oder Alu sein.
hatten die XT-Lager nicht Alu-Schalen? ist aber egal von welchem Modell diese stammt. ich brauche es für ein anderes Projekt  
außerdem benötige ich noch 2 Freilaufritzel 16t + 22t (oder so ähnlich, da muß ich eh noch ausprobieren) und einen Kettenspanner (ähnlich Roox Chaincat), allerdings zur Rahmenmontage.
gerna auch gebraucht und ramschig (+ billig)


alle Angebote bitte per PN

gruß ottokarina


----------



## elsepe (12. Juni 2008)

ah lass mich raten retrodirect? frag doch beim mete an der wollte den ganzen kram verscherbeln.

seb


----------



## ottokarina (12. Juni 2008)

elsepe schrieb:


> ah lass mich raten retrodirect? frag doch beim mete an der wollte den ganzen kram verscherbeln.
> 
> seb



da hats aber jemand schnell erraten. 
aber ich glaub das zeug beim mete ist mir zu teuer. suche eher alte restbeständen. das ganze soll schließlich auch nur einen tag halten.
(ich bin noch nicht davon überzeugt, dass das wirklich was bringt. und außerdem versauts die schöne singlespeederoptik ) das soll doch nur für ne kreativwertung herhalten. und die soll möglichst wenig kosten


----------



## BlueW8 (13. Juni 2008)

Hallo, ich suche dringend 2 VELOCITY DEEP-V in Celeste mit Bremsflanke in 32H. Für die schönsten Laufräder, die ich mir vorstellen kann an meinem ersten Fixie-Projekt.
Wenn ihr mir helfen könnte schreibt mir bitte eine PN oder ne Mail an 

joern.klossner(ät)t-online.de

Danke!!!


----------



## mete (13. Juni 2008)

Singlespeed MTB, komplett, wie auf dem Foto ( entgegen Abbildung: Reifen Schwalbe Little Albert Snakeskin, ohne Singlestar Ti), VHB 1000,- Eur:





Oder wie oben, jedoch mit Starrgabel (Bild) und OHNE Laufradsatz (hab' leider nichts Passendes mehr), 500,- VHB.


----------



## ChrisKing (13. Juni 2008)

Chris King singlespeed Ritzel

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php?cat=500&ppuser=1507


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikefritzel (13. Juni 2008)

ottokarina schrieb:


> ich suche eine BSA Lagerschale.



für dich oder alle retro süchtigen:
bei ebay findet man regelmäßig sowas (ist nicht mein laden!)


----------



## rubbel (13. Juni 2008)

hallo werte singlespeed-freunde!

ich suche ein klapprad, SSP, 20", 70er oder 80er, alt ..
rost ist wurst, aber wurst kein rost!

sollte ungefähr so aussehn:







gezahlt wird in bier oder hartem cash!

ich wohn im raum frankfurt am main.

grüße rubbel


----------



## elsepe (13. Juni 2008)

solls das west fabrikat sein? n mifa hätt ich in teilen noch irgendwo rumzufliegen.

seb


----------



## joines (13. Juni 2008)

Hat noch jemand einen Kettenspanner für billich Geld rumliegen?
Irgendwas unauffälliges, nen einfachen Point zum Beispiel


----------



## kimpel (14. Juni 2008)

1) *Laufradsatz: White Industries ENO ECC / M15 - Rigida DP18*
Optischer Zustand: siehe Bilder
Lager laufen WI typisch butterweich, das Teil ist ein gutes halbes Jahr alt, auf HR-Felge bin ich 2x ca. 3km platt ans Ziel gerollt, mim VR ein Mal, die DP18 läuft aber nahzu perfekt, Speichen sind Dt Comp (2,0-1,8-2,0) eingespeicht von Kent (singlespeedshop)

kompletter Satz (inkl. dem Dicta Ritzel (18t; 18"), Campagnolo Spanner und Cyclus Ritzelabzieher (der auch auf WI Ritzel passt)) 200 +Versand
Bei interesse an Einzelteilen ->PN

2) *Campagnolo Veloce Bremsensatz* (momentan noch Bilderlos)
-silber
-Modell: 2004
-Original veloce RR-Bremshebel mit ausgebauter Schalteinheit
VHB: 20 (inkl. Versand)


----------



## BlitzAhoi (14. Juni 2008)

Verkaufe eine PBC Road Kurbelgarnitur. Kultteil, ähnlich Tune oder Cook. Ist eine 170er mit Titanschraube zur Spideraufnahme. Dieser ist designtechnisch auch noch der Oberhammer. Lag bei mir 3 Jahre im Regal - einfach zu schade. Hat leichte Lagerspuren, nichts wildes. Kurz polieren und NOS-Feeling könnte aufkommen. Hab an 120 Euro inkl. Versand gedacht.... Bei Interesse bitte eine Mail zukommen lassen, dann schicke ich Bilder zu - meine Cam funzt im Moment nicht richtig...Ist natürlich die komplette Garnitur


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (15. Juni 2008)

Suche ne Feder für nen SURLY Kettenspanner,der die Kette nach oben spannt!!!


----------



## Cespuglio (15. Juni 2008)

Servus,

einen Rahmen hab ich mittlerweile gefunden 
Aber jetzt kommt der schwierige Teil!

Weiß irgendwer wo ich Felgen von drc.it kaufen kann?
(außer bei den beiden britischen Versandhäusern, die google auswirft)

Das wär mir wirklich sehr wichtig!

Merci

Andi


----------



## ZeFlo (16. Juni 2008)

... was haben die drc felgen das andere nicht haben???
ich kann da beim besten will nix entdecken was die jetzt von anderen auf dem markt unterscheidet.

ciao
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cespuglio (16. Juni 2008)

Im speziellen geht es um die "Sirio Speed" in 28"!
Ich suche nämlich Hochbettfelgen mit 32 und 36 Speichen und da gibt es nicht viele was ich bis jetzt so gesehen habe.
Rigida hätte z.B. welche im Programm, aber die gefallen mir von der Form nicht 

Für andere Alternativen wäre ich durchaus empfänglich 
aber das Profil sollte schon mind. 25mm haben!

Danke

Andi


----------



## colombera (16. Juni 2008)

Suche gebrauchtes Singlespeed-Mtb wenn möglich mit Federgabel und Scheibenbremsen. Rahmengr. 19 Zoll/ 50 cm


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (17. Juni 2008)

Hat jemand Interesse an einem fast neuen 14 Zahn SSP-Ritzel? Shimanokompatibel.

HÃ¤tte gerne im Tausch ein 15ner der selben Daten.

Bitte schnell, bis Samstag am besten


----------



## mete (17. Juni 2008)

mete schrieb:


> Singlespeed MTB, komplett, wie auf dem Foto ( entgegen Abbildung: Reifen Schwalbe Little Albert Snakeskin, ohne Singlestar Ti), VHB 1000,- Eur:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jetzt auch in Einzelteilen.


----------



## [email protected]!t (17. Juni 2008)

welche rahmengröße ? ist das der alte zyankali rohloff ?

hat die starrgabel discaufnahme ?


----------



## realbiker (18. Juni 2008)

Ich verkaufe folgendes Rad:

*Rahmen und Gabel:* Stahl NoName mit Gebrauchsspuren AnlÃ¶tteil fÃ¼r GepÃ¤cktrÃ¤ger und Schutzbleche vorhanden
*LaufrÃ¤der:* Shimano 600 Naben (Ultegra), Kenda Cross 35 mm Reifen
*Bremsen:* Shimano 600 Hebel mit Shimano Cantis
*Antrieb:* Shimano LX (560er glaub ich) Kurbel 39 Z, On-One Singlespeed-Kit (15 Z) andere Ritzel geb ich mit.
*Anbauteile:* No-Name teilweise NEU
*Sattel:* Selle Italia XO (NEU)

_RahmenhÃ¶he:_ 49 cm - _Oberrohr effektiv:_ 56,5 cm
Kurbel und StÃ¼tze wurden gerade neu glasgestrahlt. Sattel und Lenker sind NEU. Abbildung ist noch ohne Cantis und Kette, die es aber dann dazu gibt!

*Preis: *VHB: 170 â¬ 
Standort: MÃNCHEN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlanDas (18. Juni 2008)

Ich such mal wieder was.
Ein Rennrad/Rahmen um die 60cm RahmenhÃ¶he (gerne auch grÃ¶Ãer)
Horrizontale Ausfaller und Preislich <100â¬ fÃ¼r ein Rahmenset oder <200â¬ fÃ¼r ein Komplettrad.


----------



## ZwiebelII (19. Juni 2008)

Hab noch ein Kalkhoff Rahmen/Gabel Set RH 57 und noch ein Puch Mistral RH 60 jedoch ohne Gabel

sind beide günstig abzugeben.

bei Interesse PM


----------



## Scapin (19. Juni 2008)

Nachdem ich mein Kona nicht verkauft bekommen habe, für mein Nicolai spärliche 1300,00 Euronen bekommen hätte werde ich mein Single Speed Projekt aufgeben. Habe daher noch eine Truvativ Firex Kurbel mit 32 Zähnen (neu) hier rumliegen. Bei Interesse:
Mail - Termin - Abholung und fertig.
Scapin


----------



## tobibikes (19. Juni 2008)

*Verkaufe Quantec Superlight Singlespeed- oder Rohloff Rahmen inkl. Trickstuff Exzentriker und Steuersatz*






*Preis: 225 EUR zzgl. 6,90 EUR versicherter Versand*

Alles weitere hier:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/118600/cat/500


----------



## jd_odin (19. Juni 2008)

Hi,
Motobecane Singlespeed RH 56. Das gute Stück ist mir zu klein, deswegen muß es leider gehen. 








Ist schon bei Ebay. Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust mitzubieten.
Gruß
Jörg

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180255841431


----------



## therealproceed (19. Juni 2008)

brauche unbedingt noch für mein stadtrrbikeviel  )

-Laufradsatz!(VR:100mm HR:125mm)
-Lenker(schmaler flatbar), bremsen,BMX-bremshebel),vorbau
-ne laaaaaaaange sattelstütze mit normaler aufnahme, nicht dieser kerzenquark in 25,4mm


wer was hat, kann sich gerne melden, in guten, brauchbaren zustand.

vielen dank

thomas


----------



## GlanDas (20. Juni 2008)

Servus,
gerade bekommen und schon wieder zum Verkauf angeboten weil ich doch bei ner Flatbar bleibe.
Hab hier ein Zeitfahrlenker ähnlich Mavic mit 42cm breite und 5cm drop.
Ich leg noch ein paar Profile Triathlonaufsätze (längenverstellbar) dazu.
Fotos








Gruß GlanDas


----------



## M!tch (20. Juni 2008)

therealproceed schrieb:


> brauche unbedingt noch für mein stadtrrbikeviel  )
> 
> -Laufradsatz!(VR:100mm HR:125mm)
> -Lenker(schmaler flatbar), bremsen,BMX-bremshebel),vorbau
> ...



bei ebay gibt es für 5,- normale mtb lenker, die du problemlos mit 'nem rohrschneider oder notfalls säge kürzen kannst.
hab' ich auch so gemacht.


----------



## realbiker (20. Juni 2008)

realbiker schrieb:


> Ich verkaufe folgendes Rad:
> 
> *Rahmen und Gabel:* Stahl NoName mit Gebrauchsspuren Anlötteil für Gepäckträger und Schutzbleche vorhanden
> *Laufräder:* Shimano 600 Naben (Ultegra), Kenda Cross 35 mm Reifen
> ...



NEUER PREIS - Weils einige Fragen gab, Versand zerlegt möglich zu 2 x 6,90  = 13,80   :ja:


----------



## elsepe (20. Juni 2008)

suche ein1/8zoll schaftvorbau mit schön viel steigung zwecks einbau eines midge lenkers. es wäre von meiner seite her sehr schön sollte der vorbau schon über ne noodle o.ä. verfügen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## therealproceed (21. Juni 2008)

M!tch schrieb:


> bei ebay gibt es fÃ¼r 5,-â¬ normale mtb lenker, die du problemlos mit 'nem rohrschneider oder notfalls sÃ¤ge kÃ¼rzen kannst.
> hab' ich auch so gemacht.



ja, so Ã¤hnlich dachte ich mir das auch. hÃ¤tte ja nun aber auch sein kÃ¶nnen das jemand hier sowas im "bÃ¼ndel" abzugeben hat.

danke fÃ¼r eure angebote

thomas


----------



## Element2k3 (23. Juni 2008)

hallo jungs

fahre ein rocky mountain rmx und will mir jetzt ein gebrauchtes singlespeed kaufen (für täglichen gebrauch wie zur uni und so). größe ca 55 - 57. dachte ca 100 euro auszugeben.....hat jemand von euch ein bike das er nicht mehr braucht?

thanks
daniel


----------



## Onegear (23. Juni 2008)

Verschenke einen Satz Corratec Easy Run Faltreifen in der Größe 700x40c, also 28".
Sind Faltreifen, wiegen etwa 370 Gramm pro Stück. Wurden nicht viel gefahren, aber hatte 2 Platten damit (Berlin City) und hab jetzt Marathon XR drauf und Ruhe. Wer wenig fährt und auf Scherben aufpasst, sollte damit zufrieden sein. Zumal die Reifen echt leicht laufen...
so sieht das ding aus... 
nen Rennradschlauch von Conti mit SC Ventil gibts auch für umsonst...
am liebsten Selbstabholer in Berlin oder gegen Überweisung der Versandkosten...

EDIT: erledigt, soeben verschenkt


----------



## gurkenfolie (25. Juni 2008)

*suche:* avid juicy 3 / 5 fürs HR, sollte, wenn möglich, schwarz sein.
160er scheiben wären auch nich verkehrt.

Singlespeedkettenblatt 4 arm LK 104, 36 zähne.

sdg bel air oder fizik nisene sattel mit titanstreben.


----------



## _stalker_ (25. Juni 2008)

erledigt. danke kimpel


----------



## phoenixinflames (27. Juni 2008)

Verkaufe Kona Explosif 2005 18"/46cm m-o

Dedacciai SAT Rohrsatz, verschiebbare Ausfallenden.
Für 80mm Federgabeln.

Super Zustand, ein paar Kratzer an der Kettenstrebe.

Habe ihn gerade erst selbst aus Schottland importiert, aber wegen einem anderen Projekt muss er schon wieder weg.

Preis ist 300.
Bessere Fotos kann ich bei Interesse morgen schießen.









Bei Interesse am besten eine Email schicken.

MfG, Basti


----------



## erkan1984 (30. Juni 2008)

hat vielleicht wer 4 kurze Kettenblattschrauben rumliegen, die er nicht mehr brauch, ich will mich endgültig vom mittleren KB trennen
danke


----------



## gmozi (30. Juni 2008)

Kannst die Langen doch einfach mittels Dremel o.ä. kürzen.


----------



## erkan1984 (30. Juni 2008)

schon, aber das wird rel unsauber...
von daher hätt ich scho lieber gerne kurze, auch auf den verdacht hin, dass ich die Kurbel wieder reaktivieren will,   irgendwann mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (1. Juli 2008)

hat jemand einen schlichten, schwarzen v-brake hebel (links) 
für kleines geld rumliegen?


----------



## Ratti (1. Juli 2008)

Miche HR-Bahnnabe 130mm


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (1. Juli 2008)

Suche immernoch ne Feder für nen SURLY Kettenspanner die nach OBEN drückt!


----------



## Radlerin (2. Juli 2008)

Guck mal bei dem Verkäufer. Der verkauft den Spanner mit Feder nach unten und Feder nach oben. Vielleicht hat der die Federn ja auch einzeln? Ist der einzige, den ich je gefunden habe, der "nach oben" bei Surly Kettenspannern überhaupt anbietet...

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Surly-Singl...VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247


----------



## josch861131 (2. Juli 2008)

Bin auf der Suche nach einem 38T Surly Stahlblatt. Gerne war gebrauchtes in gutem Zustand. 

Angebote bitte per PN


----------



## zOmtec (2. Juli 2008)

Servus zusammen,

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Komplett-Bike für die Stadt. Bitte alles mit einem Gang und ab Rahmenhöhe 60 anbieten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildcoyote (3. Juli 2008)

Tach,

suche alte stahlrahmen in RH 51-54 für einen SS, bitte alles mit bild anbieten


----------



## FBruechert (4. Juli 2008)

Verkaufe mein geliebtes GT-Singlespeed.
Seit meiner Fraktur eines Brustwirbels im letzten Jahr bin ich dafür leider zu weich geworden.
Ich habe das Teil komplett aufgebaut. Es handelt sich um ein GT-Agressor mit Stahlrahmen, welcher neu gestrahlt und Pulverbeschichtet wurde und es hat kaum Gebrauchsspuren.
Aber Bilder sagen mehr als Worte...

http://www.fbruechert.de/Diashows/GT/index.html

Ich habe mir einen verhandelbaren Preis von 333 Euro vorgestellt.


----------



## Deleted 1655 (5. Juli 2008)

Deer KB-1 18" Zoll, P&P Edelstahlrohr feinste Deutsche Handarbeit TOP Parts

Tiefschwarz Pulverbeschichtet 

Ausfallenden von Paul

Teile: King Steuersatz, Thomson Vorbau und Sattelstütze, Seven Titan Lenker, XTR 950 V-Bremsen, Cooks Kurbel, Paul Singlespeed Naben usw.

Gebe es erst mal nun komplett ab !!!











Preis incl Versand 799,-- Euro

Sattelrohr: Mitte/Mitte 470mm ... Mitte/Oben 490 mm
Oberrohr: Mitte/Mitte: 590 mm


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (5. Juli 2008)

Habe ein shimpansokompatibles 14ner SSP Ritzel.
8â¬ ink. Versand.


----------



## L'Abbé Pierre (6. Juli 2008)

hab hier 2 heiße iscaselle retro sättel (neu und unbenutzt).
angebote per pm.






und


----------



## BenAmApple (6. Juli 2008)

Ahoi eingängige Matrosen!

Habe bei Stalker dieses Bild entdeckt...






... und suche nach so einem Lenker, wie ihn Stalker an seiner vorne stehenden Maschine mit den grünen Laufrädern montiert hat.

Außerdem suche ich noch nach schönen Pedalen mit Käfig

und einem Shimano-Freilauf-kompatiblen 20T-Ritzel.

Angebote einfach per pn an mich...

Grüße

Ben.


----------



## niconj (7. Juli 2008)

So schnell kanns gehen. Verkaufe auch schon wieder meinen Rahmen. SSP Fixie geeignet.

Laufleistung ca. 3000km (2007 gekauft)
Material: Stahl
Rahmenhöhe: c-c 56cm; Oberrohr c-c 56cm.
Gabel: 1 Zoll Gewinde
Steuersatz: Ultegra
Vorbau: 3ttt
Sattelstütze: Noname (selbst poliert)

Er hat 2 kleine Kratzer so weit ich das beurteilen kann. Keine Stürze, Umkipper etc. Schaut aus wie neu.

Detailfotos sende ich gern zu.


----------



## doncarlito (8. Juli 2008)

Suche MTB Stahlrahmen mit horizontalen Ausfallenden in 20" (zb Stumpjumper Rockhopper....) 

Zustand der Lackierung egal!

Versand müsste in die Schweiz erfolgen.....


----------



## niconj (8. Juli 2008)

Nun ist es doch so weit. Ich verkaufe auch mein Surly Rahmenset. 20 Zoll

Incl. WCS Steuersatz. fÃ¼r 300â¬

Fotos im Album. 

Interesse per PM.


----------



## nullvektor (8. Juli 2008)

hallo
ich verkaufe den rahmen meines stadt und kneipen singlespeedrenners(peugeot course 100),mit horizontalen ausfallenden. 
länge oberrohr 55 cm
länge tretlager - sattelstütze 57 cm
länge tretlager - oberrohr 54 cm (senkrecht)
das tretlager lasse ich drin,ist aber nicht mehr das neueste.
ansonsten hat es paar lackkratzer .
angebote bitte per pn.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rogerpirat (9. Juli 2008)

Tach auch,

suche ein Singlespeed mit 58er Rahmen. Soll eher für die Stadt zu gebrauchen sein. Freue mich über Angebote.

gruß
rp

P.S. habe noch 2 559er FRM-Felgen hier rumfliegen...


----------



## sunic (10. Juli 2008)

Hallo!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Singlespeed-MTB. Bis 200,- 
Am liebsten nähe Stuttgart, Bodensee oder Freiburg, sonst auch Versand.

Grüße aus dem Schwarzwald.


----------



## Radical (12. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ich suche einen klassischen Rennradrahmen + Gabel, Stahl, horizontale Ausfallenden, ca. 58 cm Rahmenhöhe. Gern so günstig wie möglich.

Dafür bräuchte ich dann noch einen LRS mit fixed/free...falls wer was hat einfach alles anbieten. 

Gruß


----------



## sello (12. Juli 2008)

Hi, ich suche einen MTB-Rahmen um die 20"; Oberrohr um die 58cm am liebsten Stahl.
Ausfallenden sind egal. Preis sollte nicht über 50 sein, bietet ruhig mal alles an was ihr habt.


----------



## bertel (14. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

verkaufe einen nagelneuen, nie aufgebauten Diamond Back Curaca Cromo-Rahmen mit horizontalen Ausfallenden. 

Sitzrohr ca. 47,5cm m-o
Oberrohr ca 56,5cm m-m
Steuerrohr 10cm/1"

SuperschÃ¶ne, glÃ¤nzende schwarz-rote Lackierung, aber seht selbst...

























Preis: 50,-â¬ 

Gruss, Bertel


----------



## ottokarina (14. Juli 2008)

bertel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> verkaufe einen nagelneuen, nie aufgebauten Diamond Back Curaca Cromo-Rahmen mit horizontalen Ausfallenden.
> 
> ...




hast du zufÃ¤llig noch ne passenden gabel (und evtl. andere anbauteile dazu)? ist der rahmen fÃ¼r starr- oder federgabel ausgelegt?

gruÃ clemens


----------



## bertel (14. Juli 2008)

Hi Clemens,

ich habe mit Sicherheit noch eine Gabel die reinpassen würde, eine farblich passende habe ich nicht. Welche Teile würdest du denn sonst noch brauchen?

Gruss, Bertel


----------



## M!tch (14. Juli 2008)

pm?


----------



## jd_odin (15. Juli 2008)

Hi,
da ein anderes Projekt wartet verkaufe ich mein Gianni Motta Personal 2001.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust zu bieten:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180264231130&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=008

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stephanfranz (15. Juli 2008)

sehr kleiner Stahl Rennradrahmen für Jugendrad, RH 45cm Peugeot:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200238738757&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=010


----------



## mete (16. Juli 2008)

Chaka Hoku Rohloff, Größe 21", incl. Gabel, beides lackiert in grün/ goldenem Effektlack. 150,- Festpreis.


----------



## stephanfranz (16. Juli 2008)

@ Mete: Was ist denn das für´ne Kettenführung???


----------



## pilato (16. Juli 2008)

stephanfranz schrieb:


> @ Mete: Was ist denn das für´ne Kettenführung???



RetroDirect. Du kannst damit in beide Richtungen pedalieren. Nach vorne treten -> großer Gang, nach hinten -> kleinerer Gang


----------



## ChrisKing (16. Juli 2008)

Verkaufe Lenker (31,8mm Klemmung), Lenkerband und Bremshebel wegen Umrüstung auf geraden Lenker usw.

Hab das bike heute bekommen und werd die Teile jetz noch ein wenig fahren, bis die neuen eintreffen.

Möchte noch 45,90 Euro inkl. Versand haben. 

Ich leg noch ein paar Teile mit dazu, alles nagelneu:

Batteriebetriebenes Stecklicht v+h inkl. Halterungen
Kettenblattschutz für 42 Ritzel
(Klingel und Ritzel auf dem Bild ist nicht dabei!)


----------



## stephanfranz (16. Juli 2008)

pilato schrieb:


> RetroDirect. Du kannst damit in beide Richtungen pedalieren. Nach vorne treten -> großer Gang, nach hinten -> kleinerer Gang


Danke, gerade mal gegooglet, beeindruckend einfaches Prinzip und schon so alt und trotzdem noch nie von gehört!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (17. Juli 2008)

Verkaufe Rennradreifen - allesamt prima geeignet fÃ¼r Fixies und Singlespeed-RennrÃ¤der.
Wer bspw. skidden Ã¼ben will findet hier die geeignete Hardware 
*Alle Reifen 23mm breit, alle Preise inkl. Versand per Postpaket(6,90â¬)!*

2x Vittoria Rubino weiss, NEU + ungefahren - 29â¬ 
1x Vittoria Zaffiro blau, nur kurz am Vorderrad montiert, neuwertig - 14â¬
1x Vittoria Rubino rot, nur kurz am Vorderrad montiert, neuwertig - 17â¬
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
1x Vittoria Rubino rot, gefahren und geskiddet aber guter Zustand - 5â¬ als Beigabe
1x Vittoria Rubino PRO schwarz, gefahren und geskiddet - kostenlos als Beigabe

Ausserdem habe ich noch:
2x Crossreifen Ritchey Speedmax Cross 35mm, beinahe neuwertig - 22â¬


Kombination mehrerer Reifen mit Rabatt ist natÃ¼rlich mÃ¶glich.
Bei Interesse PN.


----------



## _stalker_ (18. Juli 2008)

Da ich endlich ein altes Stahl-Stumpi aufgetrieben habe kann der Alurahmen samt Gabel an einen neuen Besitzer übergeben werden.






Rahmen Specialized Rockhopper FS

-18" müsste er sein, messe ich noch mal
-umlackiert in Rubinrot
-nur noch singlespeedy fahrbar (kein Schaltauge)
-dafür aber mit etwas Verstellspielraum an den Ausfallern
-Magic Gear 36:18 passt über die gesamte Kettenlängung

Gabel Kinesis Maxlight Canti only

-425mm
-unerhört leicht (sub 700g)
-ebenfalls Rubinrot
-Schaft gekürzt um den Rahmen mit nur einem Spacer zu fahren (ca. 18cm)

Macht mir ein Angebot per PN


----------



## _stalker_ (18. Juli 2008)

Rahmen, Gabel, silberne SattelstÃ¼tze und schwarze Sattelklemme fÃ¼r 80â¬ inkl. Versand.


----------



## dkc-live (19. Juli 2008)

was ist das für ne nabe und welche ritzel? und wo bekommt man die'?


----------



## _stalker_ (20. Juli 2008)

Am Speci?
Ne ganz normale DT 240 mit nem Kit zur Aufnahme von Miche Steckritzeln von singlespeedshop.de


----------



## sello (20. Juli 2008)

wie lang ist denn das Oberrohr vom Speci?


----------



## plani (20. Juli 2008)

Abend,
verkaufe bzw. tausche:

verkaufe:
- FSA Vero Bahn-Kurbel 170mm Vierkant, 130er Lochkreis (nagelneu, schwarz) mit 44er Kettenblatt
Bild: http://shop.cnc-bike.de/images/fsa_verso_kurbel.png

- fÃ¼r 60 â¬ plus Versand, ohne Blatt fÃ¼r 50 â¬


- "CNC Rennradbremsen" Set kurz (39 - 49 mm) schwarz (nagelneu)
Bild: http://shop.cnc-bike.de/images/rennradbremse_lang_sw.jpg

tausche gegen gleichwertiges Paar in SILBER bzw. fÃ¼r 25 â¬ plus Versand


- Tektro Crossbremshebel schwarz/silber Oversize (31,8 Klemmung) 

fÃ¼r 15 â¬ plus Versand oder tausche gegen welche mit 26er Klemmung

- Bahnlenker aus verchromten Stahl (40 cm breit m-m, 26er Klemmung) mit langgezogenen BÃ¼gel neu, nie verbaut, nur Lagerspuren

macht mir ein Angebot dafÃ¼r


----------



## jd_odin (21. Juli 2008)

Gianni Motta Personal 2001 - R E D U Z I E R T -
Vekaufe mein frisch aufgebautes Motta Singlespeed/ Fixie (Rahmen neu, Teile neu, bei Kettenlinie Coeln aufgebaut) aus Columbus SL Rohren, RH=58cm Mitte/Mitte, Oberrohrlänge 57,5cm Mitte/Mitte. Meine Preisvorstellung liegt bei 990 Euro. Ist in gewissem Rahmen noch verhandelbar.


----------



## M!tch (21. Juli 2008)

jd_odin schrieb:


> Hi,
> da ein anderes Projekt wartet verkaufe ich mein Gianni Motta Personal 2001.
> Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust zu bieten:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180264231130&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=008
> ...






jd_odin schrieb:


> Gianni Motta Personal 2001 - R E D U Z I E R T -
> Vekaufe mein frisch aufgebautes Motta Singlespeed/ Fixie (Rahmen neu, Teile neu, bei Kettenlinie Coeln aufgebaut) aus Columbus SL Rohren, RH=58cm Mitte/Mitte, Oberrohrlänge 57,5cm Mitte/Mitte. Meine Preisvorstellung liegt bei 990 Euro. Ist in gewissem Rahmen noch verhandelbar.



schon doof, wenn man es mit dem mitbieten übertreibt.

aber irgendwie auch noch doofer, dass du hier noch 50% mehr verlangst.


----------



## sello (21. Juli 2008)

Falls jemand einen günstiger SSP Rahmen sucht, ich habe gerade den bei ebay gefunden.
http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Rahmen-twist_W0QQitemZ160262538754QQihZ006QQcategoryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Für mich leider viel zu klein. Aber vielleicht passt er ja jemand anderen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackhawk88 (21. Juli 2008)

verkaufe meine xtr kurbel FC-M 970 inkl innenlager, aber ohne blätter
die kurbel ist kaum gebraucht






preis ist verhandelbar


----------



## 855 (22. Juli 2008)

verkaufe Singlespeed-LRS Chris King SSp schwarz/DT 4.1 Ceramic/DT Comp/Alu-Nippel
professionell gebaut von felixthewolf hier aus dem Forum
gebraucht aber ohne Macken
inkl. King Edelstahl Ritzel 18Z. und allen Spacern sowie Abschlussring






*500,-*

ebenso verkaufe ich meinen Germans Team Singlespeed Rahmen, Columbus Custom fillet brazed inkl. passender Gabel und Chris King Steuersatz --> siehe Bikemarkt

855


----------



## sintesi47 (22. Juli 2008)

sello schrieb:


> Falls jemand einen günstiger SSP Rahmen sucht, ich habe gerade den bei ebay gefunden.
> http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Rahmen-twist_W0QQitemZ160262538754QQihZ006QQcategoryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Für mich leider viel zu klein. Aber vielleicht passt er ja jemand anderen.



hey sello,
ich hab' noch fast den gleichen rahmen mit 48cm rh, wenn ich mich nicht sehr täusche. wenn du den willst, bekommst du den zum gleichen preis.


----------



## cibi (23. Juli 2008)

Alle Teile sind neu,Versandkosten je nach Wunsch.

Alu-Singlestar,21 Zähne,neu,*40.-*












Point 1 Kettenspanner,neu,das Teil taugt wirklich,besser als der Nachfolger Point 2,spannt in beide Richtungen (also auch push-up),läßt sich mit einem 18er Konusschlüssel stark vorspannen, *15.-*


----------



## olli (23. Juli 2008)

Ich habe hier einen ca. 18 Zoll Speci Hardrock Rahmen mit Gabel und Steuersatz. Lange Ausfallenden, allerdings unterteilt (das war damals modern, als man noch die längliche Form hatte, aber nicht wollte, das man die Achse verschieben kann). Mittels Säge sehr einfach zu ändern. 

RH 44 bis OK OR
OR 55 M/M
Direct Drive Rohre











*Rahmen/Gabel/Steuersatz/Vorbau/Lenker und Kurbeln: 80.-
Rahmen/Gabel/Steuersatz/Vorbau/Lenker und Kurbeln, dazu Laufräder, XTR vorne und LX 7-f hinten mit Michelin Reifen: 150.-

Versand in D 10.-*


----------



## ZeFlo (26. Juli 2008)

... so einen suche ich.






pic by tenacious m

bitte per mail ..

ciao
flo


----------



## ottokarina (26. Juli 2008)

ich glaube hier aht letztens jemand ne große bestellung dieser lenker gemacht. konnte den thread nur leider gerade nicht finden. aber vielleicht hast du glück und da ist auch noch einer übrig.


----------



## ottokarina (26. Juli 2008)

ottokarina schrieb:


> ich glaube hier aht letztens jemand ne große bestellung dieser lenker gemacht. konnte den thread nur leider gerade nicht finden. aber vielleicht hast du glück und da ist auch noch einer übrig.



habs gefunden:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=135860

war aber wohl doch schon etwas länger her


----------



## UltimaThule (27. Juli 2008)

H-Bar gibt´s bei: http://www.tout-terrain.de/1/produkte/komponenten-und-bekleidung/h-bar/h-bar.html
Mail, Fragen, Kaufen aber sehr teuer (vor einem Jahr nachgefragt - 300,-)
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VEITHY (27. Juli 2008)

hi,

ich suche spacer für ne 7 fach shimano kassette (zum ümrüsten auf single speed, evtl. gibt es hier ja auch jemanden der die spacer selbst anfertigen kann. evtl hat ja auch jemand nen tip oder ne idee was man noch als spacer entfremden könnte (sollte halt alu sein)

hab mom die kassettenabstandshalter aus kunstoff verkaut, das ganze funktioniert auch super, das ganze soll aber nur ne übergangslösung sein da mir die optik so gar nicht gefällt. das graue kunstoff zeug macht halöt mal gar nichts her u is mir ein dorn im auge!!

außer dem suche ich noch ein 42 kettenblatt, 94mm lochkreis, 5 arm, nach möglichkeit in schwarz u ein ss kettenklatt. ihr könnt mir aber alles anbieten das passt (muß nicht zwingend ss u schwarz sein).


also denn schon mal danke...

mfg

also denn schon mal danke...


----------



## Bikefritzel (27. Juli 2008)

@veithy staubsaugerrohr geht oft ganz gut als spacer...


----------



## VEITHY (27. Juli 2008)

is auch ne idee, muß ich mal messen, aber die sind doch meist aus stahl, und recht dünnwandig oder?


----------



## VEITHY (28. Juli 2008)

hi,

suche ne grade gabel für meinen singlespeeder! 26" mtb gabeln und 28" rennradgabeln alles anbieten hauptsache 1 1/8 zoll und gerade! am besten a-head, wenn die gewindelänge passt geb ich mich aber auch mit nem gewindeschaft zufrieden  der zustand des lacks ist mir ebal, die gabel soll nur technisch in ordnung sein!!!

das teil sollte ca. so aussehen:
http://www.singlespeed-onlineshop.de/images/big/ssp_track_forks.jpg


----------



## DarkListener (29. Juli 2008)

Nach den Hilfestellung auf meine Anfrage (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=348570) habe ich mich hier bei den Händlern auf die Suche nach einem Innenlager Lockring gemacht.
Wurde jedoch leider enttäuscht.
Daher die Frage, ob hier noch jemand so ein Teil übrig hat, wie auf dem Foto von Martn (Dankesehr!) außen auf den Freilauf geschraubt ist.






Am besten per PM melden.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Alex de Large (29. Juli 2008)

Suche Kettenblatt ohne Steighilfen, ca. 40 Zähne, schwarz, 4 Arm (für XT Kurbel).

Neu oder neuwertig wäre schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VEITHY (30. Juli 2008)

suche auch ein singlespeed kettenblatt, ohne steighilfen also singelspeed.

das teil soll 42 zähne, 5 arm u nen 94 lochkreis haben. 

spacer zum umrüsten von shimano naben auf singlespeed suche ich auch noch.


----------



## VEITHY (30. Juli 2008)

also spacer hab ich jetzt!

ein übergangskettenblatt hab ich, aber wenn ihr ein schönes passendes kettenblatt für mich habt könnt ihr mir gerne schreiben.

*ich suche aber ganz ganz dringend nen günstigen 1 1/8" ahead steuersatz.* also bitte im keller nachschauen ob ihr noch was habt. würde das bike mal gern testen aber ohne steuersatz is das nix ;-) sonst fehlt mir nix mehr nur eben der steuersatz...


----------



## BenAmApple (31. Juli 2008)

Hey Leute!

Ich suche einen schönen und gut erhaltenen Klassiker-Rennrad-Stahlrahmen. Habe aktuell meinen "Patrick Star" mit einem eigentlich schönen, aber leider zusehends zerfallenden weißen Stahlrahmen aufgebaut. Würde gern dabei bleiben, nur brauche ich dafür eben einen passenden Rahmen, der mich die nächsten Jahre begleiten wird. 
Nach Möglichkeit bietet Ihr mir einen Rahmen komplett mit Gabel und Steuersatz an (Gewindeschaft), den Rest hab ich ja. Das würde mir einfach nur die Montagearbeit abnehmen.
Ach ja: Rahmengröße 54 oder 56 cm.

Danke Euch!

Ben.


----------



## _stalker_ (31. Juli 2008)

75 inkl. Versand letztes Angebot - ansonsten wandern die Sachen einzeln zu einem bekannten Online-Auktionshaus.



_stalker_ schrieb:


> Da ich endlich ein altes Stahl-Stumpi aufgetrieben habe kann der Alurahmen samt Gabel an einen neuen Besitzer übergeben werden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Unrest (31. Juli 2008)

Rahmenhöhe und Oberrohrlänge von dem Stumpi?
Wenn du 18" schätzt, bezweifel ich zwar, dass er mir reicht, aber man weiß ja nie..


----------



## VEITHY (1. August 2008)

steuersatz is gefunden also nichts mehr anbieten!


----------



## sputnik_monroe (2. August 2008)

hallo liebe gemeinde,

suche noch eine mono-kurbel die sich mit 4 kant 114 mm achse (campa) verträgt. auch ohne blatt.

falls keiner sowas im keller rumliegen hat, gibt es tipps wo man sowas bekommt ?

gruß,
sputnik_


----------



## Ketchyp (2. August 2008)

Evtl mal im Rennradforum schaun, in deren Bikemarkt. Ich glaub da war ne alte 2 Fach, Vierkant Kurbel ohne BlÃ¤tter fÃ¼r 30â¬ oder so!


----------



## sputnik_monroe (3. August 2008)

Ketchyp schrieb:


> Evtl mal im Rennradforum schaun, in deren Bikemarkt. Ich glaub da war ne alte 2 Fach, Vierkant Kurbel ohne Blätter für 30 oder so!



im rennradforum gibt es zwar viele kurbeln, die sind aber 2 oder 3 fach.
ich brauche eine mit nur einem blatt für meinen singlespeeder.


----------



## VEITHY (3. August 2008)

ne zweidachkurbel kannst doch auch einfach umbauen! die hat ja auch keine aufnahmen für ein drittes kleines kettenblatt! die singlespeed kurbeln sind meist richtig teuer, die zweifach rennradkurbel bekommst meist billiger!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketchyp (3. August 2008)

Joa.. versteh ich auch nicht.. 2fach Kurbel für den 30er kaufen und dann wenns optisch perfekt sein soll die aufnahmen für das 2te Kettenblatt abfeilen... 

Wenn du natürlich zuviel Geld hast kannste eine 1fach Kurbel kaufen.


----------



## sputnik_monroe (4. August 2008)

danke euch. nach langer suche, doch das richtige(re) gefunden. eine sugino mit monoblatt und für einen sehr schmalen taler.


----------



## a.nienie (4. August 2008)

irgend jemand ne ahnung,
ob man die Dia-Compe SS Gran Compe schlappen
irgendwo in d-land kaufen kann?
goggeln war nicht sehr erfolgreich.


----------



## BlitzAhoi (4. August 2008)

Suche F&S Torpedo - möglichst alt und guter Zustand. Außerdem wird von mir nach einem Bahnrahmen (RH um die 60) gefahndet. Stahl und gemufft....


----------



## Radical (4. August 2008)

a.nienie schrieb:


> irgend jemand ne ahnung,
> ob man die Dia-Compe SS Gran Compe schlappen
> irgendwo in d-land kaufen kann?
> goggeln war nicht sehr erfolgreich.



http://www.keirinberlin.de/

Eventuell haben sie noch welche, einfach mal anrufen


----------



## deFlash (4. August 2008)

upps


----------



## plani (4. August 2008)

brauch jemand einen:

- Conti Grand Prix "SUPERSONIC" Faltreifen 20x700C grau/schwarz, neu? sehr leicht, 140g

fÃ¼r 15â¬!

- die FSA Vero BAHNKURBEL (170mm Vierkant, 130er Lochkreis,nagelneu, schwarz) mit 44er Kettenblatt  ist auch noch da!

fÃ¼r 60â¬ mit Blatt, 50â¬ ohne


----------



## insanerider (5. August 2008)

Singlestar Alu, 21 Zähne, recht wenig gefahren 25 Euro, Versand unversichert im Polsterumschlag 1,45, versichert 6,90


----------



## niconj (6. August 2008)

Avid BB7 Nokon SpeedDial Set für 140

SPEEDMAX LOCKING GRIP Ritchey 7

Gebhard 36T Kettenblatt sw. 15

Surly Tuggnut Kettenspanner 15

Salsa CroMoto S.U.L. Threadless Stem (wie neu) 40

Sugino Mono Singlespeedkurbel 170mm 55

Alles in roter Schriftfarbe ist dann weg.

Nico.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dewalt (6. August 2008)

hat jemand noch ne kona project 2 gabel mit a-head? gruss.


----------



## DarkListener (6. August 2008)

DarkListener schrieb:


> Nach den Hilfestellung auf meine Anfrage (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=348570) habe ich mich hier bei den Händlern auf die Suche nach einem Innenlager Lockring gemacht.
> Wurde jedoch leider enttäuscht.
> Daher die Frage, ob hier noch jemand so ein Teil übrig hat, wie auf dem Foto von Martn (Dankesehr!) außen auf den Freilauf geschraubt ist.
> 
> ...




Ich frage nochmal nach. Vielleicht liests ja jemand.
Darüber hinaus die Frage ob noch jemand 'ne alte Rennradbremse für Vorne/Hinten rumfliegen hat.


----------



## sash73 (6. August 2008)

hallo leute

möchte mir nen singlespeeder aufbauen.rahmen ist vorhanden,wie auch lenker,vorbau.

könntet ihr mal ein paar links schicken wo man teile bekommen kann???zb. naben......

danke sash


----------



## DarkListener (6. August 2008)

www.singlespeedshop.de


----------



## Knacki1 (6. August 2008)

würde evtl. mein surly 1x1 verkaufen... 






es sind nur top robuste teile verbaut... und man könnte das rad so wies da steht noch zig tausend kilometer fahren...

RH ist 50cm

phil wood kiss off LRS, chris king, germans gabel, avid superlight bremsen, ritchey wcs teile...

hat evtl. jemand interesse bei einem preis um die 1000euro VHB? dann würd ich auch mehr bilder etc. machen... schreibt mir ne pn falls ihr interessiert seid... 

NEIN ES WIRD NICHT ZERLEGT


----------



## sansibar (7. August 2008)

Suche fixed Hinterrad 126 mm fÃ¼r RR, wenn mÃ¶glich mit 15er oder 16er Ritzel und Lockring. Am besten alles silbern und nicht zu schlechter Zustand. Bitte Angebote per PM, Preis sollte nicht 100 â¬ Ã¼berschreiten.

roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snody (7. August 2008)

Moin moin

Bin auf der Suche nach einem 18" On-One Inbred, muss Disc-Aufnahmen haben, gerne mit passender Starrgabel.

Alternativen, wie 20er 1x1 oder so, könnt ihr mir gerne anbieten.


----------



## ChrisKing (8. August 2008)

Hab ein paar Teile (Rennradlenker, Bremsgriffe usw.) im Bikemarkt


----------



## flott.weg (9. August 2008)

...(V) VOODOO WANGA SSP 21" in teilen
Muß das GERMANS vom ron finanzieren, deshalb muss mein VOODOO gehen. Werde das ding erst dann schlachten, wenn sich käufer für die verschiedensten parts gefunden haben   

VOODOO WANGA Rahmen in 21". Eigentlich muss ich nix zum Rahmen sagen. Aus schönstem Reynoldsgeröhr. Schaltauge ist ab, also SSP only. Lackabplatzer am Steuerrohr. Nix dolles. Ansonsten TOP. Normale Gebrauchsspuren. 
225 Euro

Kinesis Maxlight, Disc-Only, 220mm Schaftlänge, 1,1/8"
65 Euro

Hope C2 Bremsanlage, VR+HR, incl. fast neuer Scheiben 
125 Euro

Race Face Turbine, incl. neuem 34er TA-Blatt+Innenlager+kurzen schwarzen KB-Schrauben
75 Euro

Laufradsatz:
HR: Ringlé-Disc; Mavic 719; DT-Revolutions. Nobby Nic. keine 200 KM alt. 
VR: XT-Disc; Mavic 517; DT-Competition. Racing Ralph

Hinterrad ist fast neu. Reifen fast ohne verschleiß. Preis????














Es tut mir im herzen weh, aber ich brauche das GERMANS.


----------



## _stalker_ (10. August 2008)

Der Rahmen hat immer noch keinen Käufer. Gabel bleibt jetzt erst mal bei mir.

* Rahmen + silberne Stütze + Sattelklemme + Steuersatz = 39 zzgl. Versand.*

Bei Interesse bitte ich um PN.

Rahmenhöhe ist 18" = 46cm, Oberrohr 570mm


_stalker_ schrieb:


> Rahmen Specialized Rockhopper FS
> 
> -18" müsste er sein, messe ich noch mal
> -umlackiert in Rubinrot
> ...


----------



## niconj (10. August 2008)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> Der Rahmen hat immer noch keinen Käufer. Gabel bleibt jetzt erst mal bei mir.
> 
> * Rahmen + silberne Stütze + Sattelklemme + Steuersatz = 39 zzgl. Versand.*
> 
> ...



Hast du vielleicht noch einen Rizer Lenker so wie dieser nur für mein Fixie?

Ich hätte noch eine passende sw. Sattelstütze von FSA (FS-R200) den Salsa Vorbau, ne sw. Sugino Mono mit passendem Kettenblatt  für diesen Rahmen im Angebot. 

Nico


----------



## Imre (10. August 2008)

So,
nachdem mit mir keiner tauschen wollte hab ich nun doch das richtige gefunden. Es wird schwarz. Aber im Zuge dessen muss hier das Surly gehen zumindest das meiste.

Teileliste:

-Rahmen, Gabel( ungekÃ¼rzter schaft, neu rahmen sehr guter Zustand)
-Manitou Mars in Purple 80mm guter Zustand, gutes Ansprechverhalten, passt zur Surly Geo
-Tange Seiki Steuersatz
-Qaud QHD 1 Bremsanlage 180mm Vo/Hi
-Formula Sisp KasettenLRS mit Sun S.o.S Felgen
-Hope Vorbau 10/100
-Truvativ Riser-Race Face SattelstÃ¼tze
-Fat Albert Light Reifen

Kurbel steht erst mal nicht zum Verkauf es sei denn jemand nimmt das ganze Rad. Komplettpreis 600â¬

Mit anderm Vorbau (Std. Scott) und ohne Kurbel und Innenlager 500â¬

Rahmen/Org Gabel/Manitou/Steursatz/Sattelklemme 300â¬

Falls Rahmen weggeht gÃ¤bs die Scheibenbremsanlage mit Laufradsatz und reifen Sowie Adaptern fÃ¼r 180mm um 120â¬

Preise alle inkl Versand!

Fotos Gibts in meinem FLickr


----------



## niconj (10. August 2008)

niconj schrieb:


> Avid BB7 Nokon SpeedDial Set für 140
> 
> SPEEDMAX LOCKING GRIP Ritchey 7
> 
> ...




Kurbel und Blatt sind bis Geldeingang reserviert.


----------



## _stalker_ (10. August 2008)

Reserviert?
Ich würde das verkauft nennen. 
Analoge Überweisung werfe ich gleich noch ein und geht wie gesagt morgen raus.

edit:
*Suche Miche Ritzel 15T. Schmal oder breit ist egal, Hauptsache nicht zu abgenutzt.*


----------



## niconj (11. August 2008)

Jaja. Hab ja schon auf "verkauft" geklickt. 

Der Rest ist noch zu haben. Macht mir ein Angebot!


----------



## panoko16 (11. August 2008)

Sachs Kurbel
170mm    52ZSchon ein bischen älter, das zweite KB hab ich seinerzeit weggebohrt (war genietet), leider hat der Vorgänger rechts ein zu breites Pedal montiert gehabt da is jetzt ne kleine Schramme.
Gehört mal richtig geputzt!
Ich sag jetzt mal so 15






Einfach PM oder E-mail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (11. August 2008)

verkauft.



_stalker_ schrieb:


> der Rahmen Hat Immer Noch Keinen Käufer. Gabel Bleibt Jetzt Erst Mal Bei Mir.
> 
> * Rahmen + Silberne Stütze + Sattelklemme + Steuersatz = 39 Zzgl. Versand.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Romster77 (11. August 2008)

Verkaufe: Motobecane Fixed Gear

t/shhttp://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkowproduct.php/product/128226/cat/51


----------



## avalance (11. August 2008)

Suche momentan noch diverse parts. Vielleicht hat ja jemand noch was passendes rumliegen.

fürs Mtb ein Singlespeed Kettenblatt für HT2 Kurbeln, LK 104, möglichst in schwarz. Zähnezahl ist erst mal unwichtig, da ich auch noch ein neues Ritzel brauche. Ein schöner schwarzer Riser mit 25,4 Klemmung fehlt auch noch.

Fürs Fixie brauch ich noch nen Riser in silber und einen schönen Zusatzhebel. 

besten Dank für Eure Angebote!


----------



## niconj (12. August 2008)

niconj schrieb:


> Avid BB7 Nokon SpeedDial Set fÃ¼r 130â¬
> 
> SPEEDMAX LOCKING GRIP Ritchey 7â¬
> 
> ...



Kettenspanner ist reserviert bis Geldeingang. Der Rest ist noch da.


----------



## niconj (13. August 2008)

click!!!


----------



## tobibikes (13. August 2008)

Hallo,

suche für mein älteres Kona eine Starrgabel.

400 - 415mm Einbauhöhe, 26" V-Brake, gerade Gabelholme,
Schaft 1 1/8" Ahead ohne Gewinde, Schaftlänge ab 240mm.

Bin schon lange auf der Suche nach einer Kona P2, leider aber mit
der benötigten Schaftlänge kaum noch zu finden. 

Vielleicht hat ja jemand alternativen "rumliegen"?


----------



## teileverkaeufer (14. August 2008)

Verkaufe SURLY 1x1 Rahmen Gabel und weiteres Zubehör, näheres im bikemarkt unter
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/127290/cat/500

Viel Spaß...


----------



## HarzEnduro (14. August 2008)

niconj schrieb:


> click!!!




Hallo, das Angebot ist noch aktuell. Ich wurde nur von MTB-News abgemeldet und nicht von rennrad-news so wie ich es wollte. Jetzt habe ich das Problem, dass ich die Adresse des käufers für den Kettenspanner nicht mehr habe. Dieser sollte sich bitte unbedingt bei mir melden.


----------



## FR_SvenSon (14. August 2008)

tobibikes schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> suche für mein älteres Kona eine Starrgabel.
> 
> ...






nimm doch ne salsa cromoto steel fork
für 80 euro bei cosmic

gruß svenson


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gurkenfolie (14. August 2008)

bei bc kostet die salsa gabel übrigens nur 60


----------



## HarzEnduro (14. August 2008)

Nochmal hoch. Der Salsa Vorbau 110mm 24,5mm und 1 1/8 Zoll sucht immer noch nen neuen Besitzer. 36 Inklusive versichertem Versand.


----------



## UltimaThule (14. August 2008)

Tausche deinen Salsa gegen einen BRUNN in 1.5 mit adapter auf 1 1/8 in 120mm/ 24,5 (Neupreis 210,- Euro) 
mfg


----------



## HarzEnduro (14. August 2008)

UltimaThule schrieb:


> Tausche deinen Salsa gegen einen BRUNN in 1.5 mit adapter auf 1 1/8 in 120mm/ 24,5 (Neupreis 210,- Euro)
> mfg



Ich brauche keinen Vorbau von dem ich noch nie was gehört habe sondern das Geld. 

Nico.

edit: Habe mir mal deine Fotos angeschaut. Da würde der Salsa wirklich gut dran passen.  Verkauf doch den Brunn und kauf dir meinen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (14. August 2008)

Weiter geht's. Habe noch einen Shimano 600 Vorbau hier rumliegen. Der Teil der nicht im Rahmen verschwindet hat keine Kratzer und schaut aus wie neu.

Klemmung ist bis 26mm. Ich glaube im Beiblatt stand 25,4mm - 26mm. 100mm lang.









Dann noch einen gekürzten Syntace Stratos Lenker, den ich am Fixie dran hatte. Will den wer haben?


----------



## UltimaThule (14. August 2008)

Ok, kein Ding mit dem Vorbau, aber 
"von dem ich noch nie was gehört habe"  
ist nicht dein Ernst!? Sag bitte, das dass nicht dein Ernst war. Bitte!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR_SvenSon (14. August 2008)

war sein ernst...

ich hätte es getauscht..

brunn ist ne rarität auf grund dessen das sich kaum einer ihn leisten kann

ich würde nur gerne einmal im leben ne brunn 027 gabel fahren..nur einmal so wie die aussieht cnc kunstwerk


----------



## UltimaThule (14. August 2008)

DANKE!!! Wenigstens einer. Ich wollte schon an mir zweifeln, ob ich denn im richtigen Forum gelandet bin. Und, JAâ¦die Gabel ist echt ne Augenweide, obwohl sie ziemlich Ruppig sein soll. Gefahren habe ich sowas leider auch noch nicht. War mal bei eBay drin und keiner hat sie erstanden.


----------



## HarzEnduro (14. August 2008)

Nö. ich habe noch nie was davon gehört!

Warum verkaufst du ihn dann nicht? Bringt doch anscheinend ne Menge Geld. Dann kannst du auch meinen Vorbau kaufen. 

Nico.


----------



## FR_SvenSon (14. August 2008)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Nö. ich habe noch nie was davon gehört!
> 
> Warum verkaufst du ihn dann nicht? Bringt doch anscheinend ne Menge Geld. Dann kannst du auch meinen Vorbau kaufen.
> 
> Nico.





HOLZKOPF


----------



## HarzEnduro (14. August 2008)

Meine Güte. Was hat das denn mit Holzkopf zu tun. Mag ja sein, dass das Ding neu 210 kostet aber jetzt bekommt man dafür keine 50 mehr.


----------



## BlitzAhoi (14. August 2008)

Suche alten RR-Rahmen oder Bahnrahmen für mein Halbrennerprojekt. RH so um die 60cm. Das Teil soll absolut klassisch rüberkommen. Hinten Fichtel&Sachs Torpedo von 1938, vorne Sachsnabe mit Trommel. Kurbelgarnitur Stronglight, Vorbau Phillipe aus den 60zigern, Lenker No Name Tourenteil, Sattel Brooks, Pedale MKS. Es könnte mit einem passendem Rahmen mein Traumrad entstehen. Hoffe auf eure Unterstützung....Das Problem bei den bisher gesichteten Rahmen: innen verlegte Züge (schiete, alles andere könnte man ja wegfeilen) oder die dämliche Aufnahme der Rückbremse (hätte lieber eine gerade Strebe - wegen dem klassischen Stil....ein Löchlein ließe sich ja zuschweißen)....Wer also noch was weiß, einfach melden!


----------



## mhetl (14. August 2008)

hi ich suche nen vorbau, 0-6 grad, 90 cm, silberpoliert. also so verchromt. wer was hat mal bitte melden. soll bitte aber nicht mehr als 30 euro kosten. ansonsten kann man mir alles anbieten. für ahead sollter er auch sein. 25,4er klemmung.

danke

gruß

maik


----------



## HarzEnduro (15. August 2008)

Muss mal ein Bisschen Druck machen, da ich bald nicht mehr in Dtl. bin. Das Surly von oben ist noch immer zu haben und da ich es eilig habe fÃ¼r _*320â¬*_ komplett.


----------



## martn (15. August 2008)

is der salsa denn noch da? bin stark am überlegen, ich wollte evtl mal einen kürzeren vorbau probieren und schick is der ja. bin nur unschlüssig, ob mir zwei schrauben an der lenkerklemmung im vergleich zu den aktuell vieren reichen...


----------



## HarzEnduro (15. August 2008)

Ja isser. Warum sollten denn 2 Schrauben nicht reichen. Salsa preist doch seine S.U.L. Klemmung so hoch an. 

Der Surly ist auch noch da!!! Kaufen, ich will weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (16. August 2008)

keine ahnung, mein lenker is 26" breit, das is schon ein bisschen hebel. ich denk mal morgen während ich auf tour bin drüber nach und am abend geb ich dir bescheid. 36 inkl versand war der letzte preis, korrekt?


----------



## HarzEnduro (16. August 2008)

martn schrieb:


> keine ahnung, mein lenker is 26" breit, das is schon ein bisschen hebel. ich denk mal morgen während ich auf tour bin drüber nach und am abend geb ich dir bescheid. 36 inkl versand war der letzte preis, korrekt?



35 für dich.


----------



## HarzEnduro (16. August 2008)

<<-----Bikemart----<<  315â¬. Macht schon, ich will dat Ding aus dem Keller haben.











Syntace Lenker fÃ¼r nen 5er. Ist 26mm Klemmung.


----------



## Bikefritzel (16. August 2008)

ohja der syntace gefällt mir...würde der auch bedenkenlos in nen 25.4er vorbeu reingehen?


----------



## HarzEnduro (16. August 2008)

Bikefritzel schrieb:


> ohja der syntace gefällt mir...würde der auch bedenkenlos in nen 25.4er vorbeu reingehen?



Ich glaube nicht, dass das passt. Ich habe mal versucht (Verkäufer hat mir den MTB geschickt) in einen F99 mit 25,4mm Klemmung einen 3ttt Lenker mit 25,8mm reinzuquetschen. Das klappte nicht.

So sehr ich den Syntace loshaben wöllte aber ich kann dir das echt nicht empfehlen.

Nico.


----------



## Romster77 (16. August 2008)

Fixie zu Verkaufen, fast Neuwertig da über 60% der Teile neu sind.

Siehe unter http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/153346

Hier gehts zum Preis und beschreibung http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/129235/cat/51


----------



## Bikefritzel (16. August 2008)

@nico schade aber dann wirs wohl nix.


----------



## martn (17. August 2008)

niconj2 schrieb:


> 35 für dich.



is gebongt, schick mir mal deine kontoverbindung 

grüße, mtn.


----------



## HarzEnduro (17. August 2008)

Vorbau verkauft. Surly und Syntace sind noch da!

Nico.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## one.nomad (18. August 2008)

@niconj2

dann wuerd ich mich mal beim syntace anstellen =)


----------



## olli (18. August 2008)

Trek 8000 "SSP" Rahmen/Gabel Set nur 50.-

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=352776


----------



## a.nienie (18. August 2008)

suche ein schraubritzel 15T oder 17T für 1/8" kette


----------



## Radical (18. August 2008)

Hallo allerseits, hab hier diversen Bahn-/Singlespeedkram zu verkaufen. 

Miche X Press Laufradsatz, neu und unbenutzt. Eine Seite fixed, die andere free. Achse lang genug zum aufspacern. Beschreibung hier

*215 *







Miche Primato Pista Kurbel + Innenlager BSA, 170 mm, 144 Lochkreis, neu. Beschreibung hier

mit Gebhart Kettenblatt 48 Zähne, schwarz (siehe unten): *140 *
ohne Kettenblatt: *110 * 






Miche Team Kurbel, 170 mm, 39 zähne + Rock Ring, neu.

*45 *






Miche Primato Pista HF Nabensatz, 32 Loch, neu mit Konterring.

*75 *






Gebhardt Bahnkettenblatt, 48 Zähne, 144 mm, neu und OVP

*35 *






Gebhardt Kettenblatt Classik, 48 Zähne, 135 mm, neu.

*22 *






Singlespeedkit, 16 Zähne, neu, 2x10mm, 1x5mm, 4x3mm Scheiben zum exakten Einstellen der Kettenlinie, neu. 

*15 *


----------



## ChrisKing (18. August 2008)

Verkaufe ein *singlespeed Kettenblatt:*
42 Zähne
5-Arm
Lochkreis 110mm
schwarz

Bin es nur ein paar Wochen gefahren. Top Zustand. Möcht noch 23,90 inkl. Versand. Falls gewünscht leg ich noch den passenden Kettenblattschutz dazu (ist eine Scheibe die vor das Kettenblatt geschraubt wird).

Dann hab ich noch eine *komplette Bremse fürs VR:*
Avid Hebel
Bremsarme Tektro R538
Bremszug und -hülle

Ebenfalls nur ein paar Wochen gefahren. Möchte noch 23,90 inkl. Versand.

Bilder gibts im bikemarkt


----------



## ottokarina (18. August 2008)

Radical schrieb:


> Singlespeedkit, 16 ZÃ¤hne, neu, 2x10mm, 1x5mm, 4x3mm Scheiben zum exakten Einstellen der Kettenlinie, neu.
> 
> *15 â¬*



ist der versand schon inkl.? dann her damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## some1 (18. August 2008)

1" schw. Chris King no thread set

gerne gebraucht
gegen Geld oder gerne gegen eine navy blaue/schwarze BagJack Alleycat...

grüzli


----------



## HarzEnduro (19. August 2008)

Jetzt für 305 ohne Sattel.





Lenker ist auch noch da!


----------



## aussunda (19. August 2008)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Jetzt für 305 ohne Sattel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was für ne Rahmengröße?


----------



## HarzEnduro (19. August 2008)

aussunda schrieb:


> Was für ne Rahmengröße?



20''. Alles weiter in meiner Bikemarktanzeige.


----------



## HarzEnduro (19. August 2008)

Noch da. Sattel ist Verkauft. 300â¬ fÃ¼r das SchÃ¤tzchen!



 



Ich wÃ¼rd ja sagen Singlespeedlaufradsatz aber da ist nur ein Singlespeedkit dran. Trotzdem zu verkaufen. 50â¬. Der Rest in der Bikemarktanzeige.

Der Syntace ist ooch noch da.


----------



## nullvektor (19. August 2008)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Noch da. Sattel ist Verkauft. 300â¬ fÃ¼r das SchÃ¤tzchen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wenn du  den laufradsatz so verkaufst wie er da steht kaufe ich ihn.


----------



## HarzEnduro (19. August 2008)

Hab ich in der Anzeige im Bikemarkt geschrieben. So wie er dasteht. Bereifung und Schnellspanner incl.

Nico.


----------



## robocop (20. August 2008)

verkaufe die oa Kurbel
Länge 170 mm, Kettenblattdurchmesser 130 mm, alle Gewinde in Ordnung, KB nicht verbogen, kein Verschleiß erkennbar
ev auch mit 52er KB, Innenlagerlänge original 125mm als Singlespeed um 121-118 mm
Gewicht mit Stahlkettenblattschrauben nur 474 g wie abgebildet
Preis nur 24 Euro plus Euro 6 Versand nach BRD.


----------



## HarzEnduro (21. August 2008)

300 jetzt VHB.





Bikemarkt!


----------



## flowdragon (21. August 2008)

Hi Leut
e!
Ich suche nen Fixie-geeigneten Rahmen bis etwa 100â¬
je gÃ¼nstiger, desto besser!
auch mit kaputtem lack...
danke!
mfg flo

achja: und naben
flip flop oder komplett fix...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (22. August 2008)

hasenheide schrieb:


> Langweilig...




Ich weiß, dass ich hier den Thread "zuspame" aber ich will den Rahmen noch losbekommen bevor ich in 2 Wochen nach Spanien geh. Ich brauch noch ein Wenig Geld. 

Ist der Preis zu hoch angesetzt?


----------



## nullvektor (22. August 2008)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Ist der Preis zu hoch angesetzt?



nö,aber der rahmen ist zu groß


----------



## El-Toro (22. August 2008)

moin,
suche ein singlespeedkit ..also spacer und ritzel...bitte alles anbieten.
danke


----------



## r0ckZ (22. August 2008)

nullvektor schrieb:


> nö,aber der rahmen ist zu groß


bei mir isses so, dass ich nich sicher bin, ob er passen würde. bin 190cm groß und relativ geil auf das ding. nur das oberrohr is effektiv kürzer als mein freeride und ich würde aus sonem surly defintiv n speedbike draus basteln.
außerdem weiß ich momentan nich, ob ich ihn mir perspektivisch leisten kann und ob nich zuerst n neues objektiv dran ist. würde auch eher richtung 250 tendieren. ob ich ihn mir leisten kann, entscheidet sich bei mir auch erst in den nächsten ein oder zwei wochen. wie wärs, wenn deine mutter angebote checkt, verkauft, versendet und dir die knete nach spanien kommen lassen würde? ^^

außerdem erst 315 + sattel und plötzlich 305 ohne sattel als angebot deklarieren? den sattel hätte man für mehr als n 10er verscheuern können.


----------



## HarzEnduro (22. August 2008)

Ich wohn schon seit Jahren nicht mehr daheim und meine Mutter würde das auch nicht machen. Du hast PN.


----------



## schmadde (23. August 2008)

Hättest Du ihn doch ein wenig früher reingestellt. Mir würde er echt gefallen und auch passen. Aber jetzt ist mein MTB Fixie fertig und obwohl ich für meinen gefederten Schalter einen größeren Rahmen bräuchte, scheue ich die Bastelei. Für Rockz ist er aber ziemlich sicher viel zu klein.


----------



## HarzEnduro (23. August 2008)

schmadde schrieb:


> Hättest Du ihn doch ein wenig früher reingestellt. Mir würde er echt gefallen und auch passen. Aber jetzt ist mein MTB Fixie fertig und obwohl ich für meinen gefederten Schalter einen größeren Rahmen bräuchte, scheue ich die Bastelei. Für Rockz ist er aber ziemlich sicher viel zu klein.




 Das hilft mir ja nun garnicht.  Das mit dem Auslandsaufenthalt kam eher spontan.

Nico.


----------



## therealproceed (23. August 2008)

ich suche ein kb mit mir noch unbekannter zähneanzahl. ich denke 44 - 48 sollten es tun, weil ich noch nicht weiß wie es hinzten mit den ritzeln wird.

5arm
130mm lochkreis

möglichst günstig, zum probieren.

ein paar BMX-bremshebel wären auch nicht schlecht

ein silberner, flatbar, nicht nach hintengebogen oder sowas in 25,4

ein paar günstige bärentatzen

und falls noch einer einen satz RR-bremsen hat(tiagra,105 oder auch Campa) wär auch legger

das wars erstmal

bis dann

thomas


----------



## HarzEnduro (24. August 2008)

Bin auch gewillt, das Rahmenset fÃ¼r 250â¬ zu verkaufen. Weiter runter kann ich jedoch nicht gehen. Dann bleibt das Ding eben im Keller stehen und ich verkauf ihn in nem halben Jahr bei ebay.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sHub3Rt (24. August 2008)

janz ehrlisch? ich  würd mir gerne irgendwie mal nen singlespeeder zusammenbasteln. kA wie, aber an der idee des ssp hab ich gefallen gefunden.

leider ist mir der rahmen aber mit 20" zu klein  so wird da wohl leider nix draus  schade


----------



## HarzEnduro (24. August 2008)

Ja ganz ehrlich. Vielleicht gibt es ja noch jemanden, der um die 1,80 ist.


----------



## sHub3Rt (24. August 2008)

ich war auch mal 1,80 groß.... *in erinnerungen schwelg* damals.... als es noch kein so großes problem war passende hosen zu finden 

wenn wer nen günstigen schönen ssp-rahmen (am liebsten rahmen-kit) für nen nahe-2-meter-radler zu nem guten kurs anbietet würd ichs mir überlegen.


----------



## a.nienie (24. August 2008)

therealproceed schrieb:


> ich suche ein kb mit mir noch unbekannter zähneanzahl. ich denke 44 - 48 sollten es tun, weil ich noch nicht weiß wie es hinzten mit den ritzeln wird.
> 
> 5arm
> 130mm lochkreis
> ...



buchstabiere bitte "möglichst günstig" (in zahlen).
sobald mein gebhardt blatt da ist, wird ein 48T blatt frei.


----------



## nikakoi (24. August 2008)

au ja. SSP kettenblatt 34 T LK 94 bitte.


----------



## BlitzAhoi (24. August 2008)

Suche gemuffte Gabel für 28 Zoll mit Cantiaufnahme. Ist für ein Crosserprojekt.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flott.weg (25. August 2008)

suche nen satz ssp-mtb naben. schwarz, 32L. gerne surly.

grüße jan


----------



## moe 11 (27. August 2008)

sHub3Rt schrieb:


> ich war auch mal 1,80 groß.... *in erinnerungen schwelg* damals.... als es noch kein so großes problem war passende hosen zu finden
> 
> wenn wer nen günstigen schönen ssp-rahmen (am liebsten rahmen-kit) für nen nahe-2-meter-radler zu nem guten kurs anbietet würd ichs mir überlegen.



hi 

willst du dir ein singelspeed mtb oder rennrad aufbauen. 

ich hätt hier nämlich noch einen koga myata rennrad rahmen inkl. gabel rumliegen. der rahmen hat eine rahmenhöhe von 60cm glaub ich müsst ich aber nochmal genau nachmessen.


----------



## ChrisKing (27. August 2008)

*singlespeed Kettenblatt:*
42 Zähne
5-Arm
Lochkreis 110mm
schwarz

Bin es nur ein paar Tage gefahren. Top Zustand. Möcht noch 23,90 inkl. Versand. Falls gewünscht leg ich noch den passenden Kettenblattschutz dazu (ist eine Scheibe die vor das Kettenblatt geschraubt wird).

Dann hab ich noch eine *komplette Bremse fürs VR:*
Avid Hebel
Bremsarme Tektro R538
Bremszug 

Ebenfalls nur ein paar Tage gefahren. Möchte noch 23,90 inkl. Versand.

Bilder gibts im bikemarkt


----------



## eld0n (27. August 2008)

moe 11 schrieb:


> ich hätt hier nämlich noch einen koga myata rennrad rahmen inkl. gabel rumliegen. der rahmen hat eine rahmenhöhe von 60cm glaub ich müsst ich aber nochmal genau nachmessen.



Sofern wir es hier mit tatsächlich mit einem 60er zu tun haben, würde ich auch mal starkes Interesse anmelden... was hast Du denn für eine Preisvorstellung?

Grüße,

eld0n


----------



## moe 11 (27. August 2008)

ich hätt mir so 100 euro vorgestellt 

hab grad nachgemessen es ist tatsächlich ein 60er rahmen und mitdabei wären dann rahmen, gabel, steuersatz (1" gewinde) vorbau und ein schon verbautes 4 kant innenlager vermutlich ein älteres 105er, da an dem rahmen mal eine 105er kurbel verbaut war, kann ich aber nicht genau sagen da ich nicht das passende werkzeut für den ausbau besitze. fotos kann ich auch noch machen.


----------



## pueftel (28. August 2008)

surly 1x1 Gabel, in schwarz, nagelneu und ovp, direkt von cosmic.


50


Frank


----------



## deFlash (28. August 2008)

Hallo,

suche wie schon geschrieben einen Bahnrad Rahmen!
Stahl wÃ¤re schÃ¶n ;-), bin aber offen fÃ¼r alles!! Wenn Ihr 
mir ein FrameSet anbietet, sollte die Gabel eine Bremsaufnahme haben!!
Wenn ihr ein Komplett Rad "Fixed Gear" habt, kÃ¶nnt ihr es ja auch mal anbieten ;-)

Kurz zu mir bin 1.72m Gross und habe eine SchrittlÃ¤nge von 81,5cm,
denke obwohl ich die Geo von BahnrÃ¤der nicht kenne, sollte ein 
53 oder 54 passen, oder??

So jetzt bin ich mal gespannt was so alles kommt!!
Im vor raus schon mal THXâ¦â¦â¦â¦..


LG
Gordon


----------



## Jadoch (28. August 2008)

moin,moin

mir wurde heute mein Fahrrad geklaut und für mein neues kommt eigentlich nur ein ssp in Frage.

- Preisklasse: 200-400kp kommt drauf an... evtl auch mehr
- gerne auch fixed
- Rahmenhöhe: ca 58cm (bin 1.86m groß)
- Soll als Stadtschlampe dienen, nix besonderes

Angebote per PN

Vielen Dank schonmal

Jadoch


----------



## ChristophK (29. August 2008)

viel Zeug dabei, das für den Singlespeed, oder Fixie aufbau interessant sein könnte

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php?cat=500&ppuser=10425


----------



## chri55 (29. August 2008)

suche gÃ¼nstige SSP Kurbel (inkl. 42t KB) mit 4-Kant Aufnahme und soll maximal 80â¬ kosten.
fÃ¼rs Stadtrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robocop (31. August 2008)

verkaufe leichtbau schmiedealukurbel
thun 42 t lochkreis 130 mm vierkant aufnahme 170 mm länge
gewicht 474 g wie abgebildet
euro 29 inkl versand nach brd


----------



## robocop (31. August 2008)

verkaufe seltene Rarität
Topzustand 
Kurbel mit eingebautem Freilauf und oktalink innenlager
42 T und 52 T das demontierbar ist
Alle Teile vorhanden Tretlager BSA 68
läuft mängelfrei länge 170 mm
Euro 29


----------



## r0ckZ (31. August 2008)

your enemy schrieb:


> suche günstige SSP Kurbel (inkl. 42t KB) mit 4-Kant Aufnahme und soll maximal 80 kosten.
> fürs Stadtrad.


miche team neu 50 im inet!? guckst du ssp-shop


----------



## chri55 (31. August 2008)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> miche team neu 50 im inet!? guckst du ssp-shop



danke, hab aber schon ein super Angebot. Suche abgeschlossen.


----------



## Wasserflasche (31. August 2008)

Innenlager - BSA Gewinde- 103mm Achse und Iso Vierkant. Gibt es meiner Meinung nach nur eins von Campa, bitte melden wenn jemand was hat.


----------



## ottokarina (31. August 2008)

Wasserflasche schrieb:


> Innenlager - BSA Gewinde- 103mm Achse und Iso Vierkant. Gibt es meiner Meinung nach nur eins von Campa, bitte melden wenn jemand was hat.



ich weiß zwar nicht ob die auch die richtige länge haben, aber miche macht auch iso-vierkant. vielleicht findest du auch die passende für dich. bei rose gehts erst ab 107mm los.


----------



## Wasserflasche (31. August 2008)

Mich hat nur bis 107mm und dann das Evo Light Lager mit 102mm und das wird bisschen zu viel des Guten.


----------



## insanerider (1. September 2008)

verkaufe Singlespeed Rocky Mountain Sherpa:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=354994


----------



## Radical (1. September 2008)

Da hier ja auch der eine oder andere Fixie interessierte ist: 

Hallo allerseits,

ich biete heute mal einen wunderschönen Jaeckel Bahnrahmen, made in Bielefeld by Mister jaeckel himself. Rahmenhöhe ist 55,5 cm bis Oberkante, Columbus Record Rohrsatz, Columbus Ausfaller. 350 Euro hab ich gezahlt und hät ich gern wieder.   














Paar mehr Bilder gibts beim Bike Punx http://flickr.com/photos/bike_punx/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (1. September 2008)

Bei mir ist heute ein Alptraum Wirklichkeit geworden (zum Glück beim Anfahren an der Ampel und nicht während der Fahrt) :Mir ist bei meinem Stadtrenner der Gabelschaft abgerissen und ich hatte auf einmal nur noch den Lenker samt Vorbau in der Hand.
Ich suche nun eine günstige Gabel mit 1" Schaft, 28" oder 26". Bitte alles anbieten, falls einer noch einen 1"-Steuersatz über hat, den hätte ich auch nötig. Ob Gewinde oder Ahead ist erstmal nebensächlich.
Danke schön!


----------



## deFlash (1. September 2008)

@Radical


grrrrr 
eine Nummer kleiner......... naja kann man nix machen!!

Viel Glück noch


----------



## -Biohazard- (2. September 2008)

Hi, ich bin gerade dabei mir einen uralten Stahlramen mit horizontalen Ausfallenden ( leider kenne ich weder den Firmen noch den  Modellnamen) aufzubauen. Da er "leider" über keinerlei Bremsaufnahmen verfügt, suche ich nun ein 28" Hinterrad mit einer Achsdicke von 10mm und einer Einbaubreite von 125mm. Am liebsten wäre mir fixen Nabe, zur Not ginge aber auch eine SSP Nabe mit Rücktrittbremse.


----------



## robocop (3. September 2008)

Verkaufe oa. Bike.
Technisch top keine versteckten Mängel
Rahmen rostfrei nicht gerissen oder verbogen Gabel gerade
Sattelstütze und Vorbauschaft nicht festgegammelt
Laufräder laufen sehr gut und sind gerade
Innenlager frisch gewartet und eingestellt
Tretlager Shimano BSA 68
Übersetzung 42-18
Bremsen Weinmann Symetric
Bereifung Conti GP 3000 falt
auch keine akustischen Mängel nix klappert oder scheppert
einfach draufsetzen und losfahren
Schnäppchenpreis Euro 99 exkl versand


----------



## robocop (3. September 2008)

hi,
VERKAUFT


----------



## kingmoe (3. September 2008)

Ich habe hier einen nagelneuen GT-WTB Laufradsatz aus einem GT-Peace 26er.
Schwarze GT Disc-Naben mit schwarzen WTB SpeedDisc Felgen und silbernen Speichen.

HR-Nabe industriegelagert, VR-Nabe konusgelagert, Felgen ohne Bremsflanken für V-Brakes! Auf die HR-Nabe passt auch noch ein 2. Ritzel für einen "Notgang" oder ähnlichen Spaß.

Weder der LRS noch die GT-Naben sind einzeln zu bekommen, das Angebot dürfte also eher selten sein 

*VERKAUFT!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loli.. (3. September 2008)

Hi, Ich suche Rennbremsen. Am besten was älteres. Schenkelmaß wäre mir das lange am liebsten (47-57mm wenn ich mich irre). Aber ihr könnt auch erstmal alles andere anbieten. 

MfG Loli..


----------



## m(A)ui (6. September 2008)

Verkaufe mein Escape (made by Ridley) Crossbow.

ist mir leider ne nummer zu klein. Tausch gegen CX-Rahmen mit 54-56 Oberrohr auch moeglich.

Die geometriedaten vom Rahmen:
Oberrohr: 52cm (mitte-mitte)
Sattelrohr: 50cm (mitte-mitte), 54cm (mitte-ende)
Steuerrohr: 11.5cm (ende-ende)
(Die bilder zeigen das Rad eingestellt fuer 175cm Koerpergroesse)

Magic gear: 39:16 (mit neuer Kette vielleicht 38:16)
















Seit ich ihn aufgebaut habe bion ich ihn nur drei mal gefahren.
Preis: *500.- * wie abgebildet.

maui


----------



## UltimaThule (7. September 2008)

Hi, Ich habe mal wieder was zu Verkaufen. Einen On-One Mary Bar in Neuwertigem Zustand. Kaum älter als 3 Monate und nur sehr selten in Gebrauch. Er wurde mit Rohrschneider um 1cm Pro Seite gekürzt und hat sehr kleine Kratzerchen unter den Griffen, sonst wie NEU!!! Ich sag mal, 45 Euro und der Versand ist auch schon drin. 

Außerdem einen Satz WTB Weirwolf in 2.5 breite und falt (Sehr Geiler Reifen, der nicht in meinen Rahmen passt). Haben genau einmal die Erde gesehen und sind von daher auch Neuwertig. Hier setze ich 35 Euro ebenfalls incl. Versand.

Nu los.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (7. September 2008)

Titanico LD - Second Skin Watershed Leather, 
Clydesdale laminate for rider >180 lbs / >82kg.

Neu, OVP!

http://www.selleanatomica.com/

*Beispielfoto:*






120 Euro inkl. Versand, das habe ich auch bezahlt, mich aber jetzt für einen anderen entschieden,
hoffe ich


----------



## blkmrkt (8. September 2008)

Laufradsatz zu verkaufen!
Naben: Surly Bahnrad FlipFlop Silber poliert
Speichen: DT Swiss Silber
Felgen: Silber eloxiert
Vorne und hinten 2 Fach gekreuz
Speichen sind einen tick zu kurz, Stabilität aber trotzdem gut.
Laufradsatz einmal kurz gefahren!
NP: ca. 200Euro
VB: 150Euro


----------



## trauntaler (9. September 2008)

*SUCHE*: Einen Rahmen für einen Alltagssinglespeeder. 

Alu oder Stahl ist egal aber der Rahmen sollte ein 1-1/8" Steuerrohr haben und um 50cm gross sein. Cantisockel und Bremsaufnahmen brauche ich nicht.

MfG Stefan


----------



## BlitzAhoi (9. September 2008)

Hallihallo!
Habe eine echte Rarität anzubieten...ein Bertin Rahmen aus den 60zigern. Super Zustand für das Alter, ohne Anlötteile. Also perfekt für Singlespeed. Größe müsste 58 sein. Ich geh gleich nochmal messen. Wer Interesse hat - melden, dann gibbet auch Bilder. Hab an 120 Euro gedacht....


----------



## r0ckZ (9. September 2008)

hat einer ne miche pista vr 32l rumliegen?


----------



## ChrisKing (10. September 2008)

singlespeed Kettenblatt: 42 Zähne 5-Arm Lochkreis 110mm schwarz. Bin es nur ein paar Wochen gefahren. Top Zustand! Möcht noch 13,90 inkl. Versand.

16er Schraubritzel inkl. Konterring, 7 Euro inkl. Versand.

komplette Bremse fürs VR: Avid Hebel, Bremsarme Tektro R538, Bremszug. Nur ein paar Wochen gefahren. Möchte noch 18,90 inkl. Versand.

Bilder


----------



## a.nienie (10. September 2008)

UltimaThule schrieb:


> Hi, Ich habe mal wieder was zu Verkaufen. Einen On-One Mary Bar in Neuwertigem Zustand. Kaum älter als 3 Monate und nur sehr selten in Gebrauch. Er wurde mit Rohrschneider um 1cm Pro Seite gekürzt und hat sehr kleine Kratzerchen unter den Griffen, sonst wie NEU!!! Ich sag mal, 45 Euro und der Versand ist auch schon drin. ...



noch zu haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UltimaThule (10. September 2008)

Schade, ist schon wecch.
mfg


----------



## Spacecowboy25 (11. September 2008)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> hat einer ne miche pista vr 32l rumliegen?



Ja ich..hast PN !!!


----------



## ChrisKing (11. September 2008)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> singlespeed Kettenblatt: 42 Zähne 5-Arm Lochkreis 110mm schwarz. Bin es nur ein paar Wochen gefahren. Top Zustand! Möcht noch 13,90 inkl. Versand.
> 
> 16er Schraubritzel inkl. Konterring, 7 Euro inkl. Versand.
> 
> ...



Die Bremse wär noch zu haben, Rest ist verkauft!


----------



## therealproceed (12. September 2008)

suche 68 mm vierkant kantlager für SSP aufbau und werd daher recht breite achse brauchen, oder ?

ich denke ich werd 122 oder 127mm brachen, hat da jemand was gut funktionierendes, und halbwegs günstiges, die shops haben alle irgendwie keine mehr

bis dann

thomas


----------



## ottokarina (12. September 2008)

therealproceed schrieb:


> suche 68 mm vierkant kantlager für SSP aufbau und werd daher recht breite achse brauchen, oder ?
> 
> ich denke ich werd 122 oder 127mm brachen, hat da jemand was gut funktionierendes, und halbwegs günstiges, die shops haben alle irgendwie keine mehr
> 
> ...



wenn du einen freilauf aufspacerst, dann hast du einen recht großen spielraum für die achslänge, falls du mit ssp-nabe oder schraubgewinde fährst, dann brauchst idR eher ein kurze achse. aber das hängt auch immer von der verwendeten kurbel ab. viele alte benötigen noch solche breiten, aber das ist (glauc ich) schon sehr lange her. um welche kurbel gehts denn?
das beste wäre wohl, wenn du das alte lager noch hast und nachmessen kannst. ansonsten geh halt mal in irgendeinen shop (die können alle bestellen!) und nimm ein billiges von shimano oder fag. dann tuts nicht so weh, wenns nicht passt. die kosten schließlich nur nen 10er.


----------



## therealproceed (12. September 2008)

also kurbel ist die folgende suginokurbel
das alte lager habe ich leider nicht, das ding soll an meinen motobecanerahmen.
ich hab hinten eine FH 1051  drauf, mit Uniglide ritzel. ich werde also nicht auf eine konventionelle spacer lÃ¶sung zurÃ¼ckgriefen, sonder einfach den rest von der kassette runtermachen, dann eine art abstandshalter(rohr oder sowas) aufschieben, und dann das 14 t abschlussritzel nehmen, das dann ganz weit rechts sitzt.
als kettenblatt hab ich von ein 48t in aussicht, und sonst hab ich eigentlich alles. das lager in 127 mm hat der hÃ¤#nderl wo ich den rest nun auch bestellt hab auch, da solls 14,5â¬ kosten. ich denke ich nehm das dann, oder gibts von deiner/eurer seite abmahnungen?

hab mal ein paar fotos von der kurbel reingemahct

bis dann

und danke fÃ¼r die hilfe 

thomas


----------



## flott.weg (13. September 2008)

Suche nen 36er Kettenblatt. Ohne Steighilfen. 110 Lochkreis. Gerne in schwarz.

danke. jan


----------



## hans castorp (14. September 2008)

Angeboten wird folgendes:

- TA Kettenblatt Alu poliert, 48Z. LK110; ohne Steighilfen, gekÃ¼rzte ZÃ¤hne und sonstigen Kram, d.h. Vorder- und RÃ¼ckseite (von den Senkungen fÃ¼r die Kettenblattschrauben abgesehen) gleich. NOS in OVP: 30â¬

- Alter Weinmann Bremshebel, fÃ¼r Trainings-, Stuttgarter-, Nitto- und andere flache LenkerbÃ¼gel gedacht, die mit Lenkerband gefahren werden; fÃ¼r Renn- und Cantibremsen geeignet. Alu silber mit schwarzem Gummihandschutz. NOS 15â¬

- Buch: Ulrich Herzog: Fahrradheilkunde. 15. Aufl. Kiel 1990. Mit Mittelzugbremsen, RÃ¼cktrittnaben, Keiltretlagern, dem ganzen alten Kram halt... Guter bis sehr guter Zust.: 8â¬

- Tacx KurbelschraubenschlÃ¼ssel 14mm fÃ¼r Vierkantkurbeln mit Sechskantschrauben, unbenutzt, OVP: 7â¬

- Pedalgewindeschneider ELDI 9/16", nur links, unbenutzt: 10â¬

Bei Interesse bitte PN


----------



## Olaf-Schwarz (14. September 2008)

Habe gerade mein Bontrager in die Börse gestellt.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=135054

Als Singelspeeder passt das hier ja auch.

Gruß Olaf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlitzAhoi (14. September 2008)

Sooo, nun mit allem Drum und Dran 160 Euro. Bertin aus den 60zigern RH 59 oder 59,5 (Mitte Tretlager bis Oberkante). Toller Zustand für das Alter. Besteht aus 531 Reynolds Rohr. Alles was zu sehen ist - Weinmann, Simplex SW (ihr werdet mich lynchen) und Hebel, Stronglight Kurbelgarnitur, Philippe Vorbau (typisch die Zeit und echt genial - kommt leider nicht so gut rüber) + Lenker und Bremshebel. Es sind keine Anlötteile vorhanden (genial für SSP) + die begehrten Ausfallenden.......Ach ja, alles ein wenig staubig, voll mit Fingertapsern u.s.w. - will heißen, besser wie auf den Bildern


----------



## BlitzAhoi (14. September 2008)

und noch mehr....


----------



## r0ckZ (14. September 2008)

hast ne pn


----------



## BlitzAhoi (14. September 2008)

Oben an der Sitzstrebe ist nicht der Lack weg, es stellt vielmehr die Farben blau, weiß und rot da - naheliegendes Ausland eben


----------



## insanerider (14. September 2008)

DMR STS Kettenspanner, neu und OVP, 30 Euro mit Versand als Päckchen. Silber mit orangefarbener Rolle


----------



## elsepe (14. September 2008)

suche blaue feinstaubplakette mit ner 5. die ist wohl mal im schwesterforum unter die leute gebracht worden.  

seb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pueftel (15. September 2008)

Hallo,

singlestar, alu, 21 Zähne, neu!



40

Frank


----------



## foenfrisur (15. September 2008)

elsepe schrieb:


> suche blaue feinstaubplakette mit ner 5. die ist wohl mal im schwesterforum unter die leute gebracht worden.
> 
> seb



hab 5 große, für mich sind die aber zu groß
wär das was für dich?
preis genau wie drüben.....


----------



## BlitzAhoi (15. September 2008)

Auf Wunsch einiger Interessenten hier noch ein paar Details zu meinem Angebot.....und wie gesagt - staubig und fettig das ganze. 

Außerdem neu dazugekommen - nie montierte, absolut neuwertige Campagnolo Record Titanium Bremsen für 123 Euro inkl. Versand. Rechnung u.s.w. lege ich bei....


----------



## BlitzAhoi (15. September 2008)

sorry, die Bilder


----------



## BlitzAhoi (15. September 2008)

Sw


----------



## ReeN! (15. September 2008)

Suche einen billigen aber keinen Plunder 28" Laufradsatz fürs Bahnhofs SSP Rad. Bitte per PN anbieten. Danke


----------



## male` (16. September 2008)

suche gutes vr 28" für meinen fixie aufbau-miche zB

kurbel kann auch noch angeboten werden 

ich bin halt ziemlich grün hinter den ohren auf dem gebiet  wäre nett wenn ihr mir nen paar sachen sagen würdet =P


----------



## flott.weg (16. September 2008)

ReeN! schrieb:


> Suche einen billigen aber keinen Plunder 28" Laufradsatz fürs Bahnhofs SSP Rad. Bitte per PN anbieten. Danke



hab hier nen fixed LRS. Vorderrad hat ne Campa-Nabe mit schnellspanner. Hinterrad Miche , läuft nen bisserl rauh. neu eingespeicht mit neuer felge. 
ggf. mit bereifung. wäre das was? hab so an 65 euro gedacht.

grüße jan


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (17. September 2008)

hallo, habe folgendes zu verkaufen!

- 19zÃ¤hne Titanritzel, breite auflageflÃ¤che
(15mm) legierung (Ti6Al4V)
von der sache ist es einem singlestar "Ã¤hnlich",  80â¬ VHB







- EXAGE kurbel in 175(kmpl. satz) 15â¬








- cane creek seimi integratet steuersatz (neu) 1 1/8 8â¬





versand belÃ¤uft sich bei allem auf 5â¬.
mfg


----------



## josch861131 (17. September 2008)

Preise gesenkt ! 

dura ace hochflansch bahnnaben
neu ovp
28L
inkl. Lockring

130 incl. s/h


nagelneues Fixel 18T

18 inkl. Versand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (18. September 2008)

Suche *Freilaufritzel 16T*
Neu oder gebraucht ist egal, Hauptsache günstig.
Wer was hat -> bitte PN.


----------



## olli (18. September 2008)

Verkauft wird ein Singlespeedschaltwerk: Keine Schaltröllchen, keine hintere Platte, keine Seilklemmschraube. Das Schaltwerk kann an jedes Singlespeed-Rad mit Schaltauge gebaut werden und dient dazu, andere Singlespeeder zu beeindrucken oder sich unauffällig im illustren Kreis von Schaltungsfahreren bewegen zu können!


----------



## blkmrkt (18. September 2008)

So hier nochmal mit Bildern!

Naben: Surly Bahnrad FlipFlop Silber poliert
Speichen: DT Swiss Silber
Felgen: Silber eloxiert
Vorne und hinten 2 Fach gekreuz
Speichen sind einen tick zu kurz, Stabilität aber trotzdem gut.
Laufradsatz einmal kurz gefahren!
NP: ca. 200Euro
VB: 150Euro


----------



## g.n.o.m (18. September 2008)

Moin

So die Nächte werden Länger und bald kommt der erste Frost, es wird Zeit ein Winterrad aufzubauen. Einen Rahmen hab ich noch im Fundus, nur leider ist der für mich zu Groß.

Deswegen suche ich jemanden zum *Tauschen*

Ich biete diesen wunderschönen 80er Jahre Wheeler 4500 Rahmen. Ich vermute 21" (Sattelrohr ca. 53cm)






Waagerechte Ausfallenden also perfekt für SSP. 





Der Lack ist bis auf die Farbe (ok, geschmackssache) noch in einem recht guten Zustand.
Keine Beulen, keine Risse, nur normale Gebrauchsspuren.

Sollte jemand einen etwa gleichwertigen Rahmen in 17" oder 18" übrig haben der Im zu klein ist wäre ich zum Tausch bereit. Waagerechte Ausfallenden wären natürlich optimal. 

Sollte ich einen Rahmen mit Gabel bekommen bleibt die Gabel drin. Sonnst geht es hier nur um den Rahmen.

Einfach mal alles anbieten.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. September 2008)

blkmrkt schrieb:


> Vorne und hinten 2 Fach gekreuz
> Speichen sind einen tick zu kurz, Stabilität aber trotzdem gut.



Das ist nicht nur ein Tick und ich würde damit nicht fahren wollen. Du wahrscheinlich auch nicht und deshalb steht der Satz zum verkauf. Da ist ja 1/3 des Gewindes nicht im Nippel. Das kann (und wird meines Erachtens) Probleme geben! Bei 2fach gekreuzt noch mehr als bei 3fach.

Nico.


----------



## Bikefritzel (18. September 2008)

ich muss nico voll zustimmen ist aus meiner sicht fast schon unverantwortlich...speich halt lieber 1fach gekreutzt ein und die speichen ein bisschen zu lang wär sicherer.


----------



## A.R.C. (18. September 2008)

Hi,
suche ein Kettenblatt ( 38er oder 40er)für mein Eingangrad. Sollte für 110er Lochkreis sein und bevorzugt schwarz.

Cheers


----------



## flott.weg (18. September 2008)

Phil Wood Bahn Ritzel; 18t; 3/32" + Phil Wood Lock Ring

Beide haben geringste Gebrauchspuren. nearly new. 45 Euro incl. versand.....oder tausch gegen nen White Industries ENO Freewheel 18t.

beste grüße
jan


----------



## Bruno B. (18. September 2008)

@flott.weg
Ist das LRS noch zu haben, wenn ja was für eine Breite hinten 126mm?
Wenn ja bitte vormerken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (19. September 2008)

DICTA Freilaufritzel 16t, nur paar Wochen gefahren.. VERKAUFT

weitere Sachen in meinem bikemarkt


----------



## male` (19. September 2008)

ich suche auch immernoch 28" für vorne und evtl noch ne kurbel fürs bahnrad(silber) 48er kettenblatt dazu 

cheers

edit: auch naben und felgen einzeln sollten silber sein bevorzugt mitche 32 oder 36 ist mir wurscht reifen und schlauche auch immer her damit


----------



## VEITHY (21. September 2008)

hi,

suche nen stahl mtb rahmen mit horizontalen ausfallenden. 

diese merkmale sollte der rahmen haben:

1 1/8" steuerrohr
nicht zu groß 
material: stahl
für 26"
horizontale ausfallenden!


wenn ihr noch sowas im keller liegen habt, meldet euch bitte bei mir. am besten gleich preis, rahmen maße. u bild mitschicken...

schon mal danke...

mfg hip


----------



## oldman (21. September 2008)

Surly Singleator Kettenspanner schwarz
kommt mit beiden Federn

das Ding hat weniger als 450km gefahren, keine Macken.

inkl Versand 45


----------



## ottokarina (21. September 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> Surly Singleator Kettenspanner schwarz
> kommt mit beiden Federn
> 
> das Ding hat weniger als 450km gefahren, keine Macken.
> ...



ich wills dir ja nicht versauen. aber den singleator gibts bei bike-components fÃ¼r ~39â¬ neu.


----------



## oldman (21. September 2008)

ottokarina schrieb:


> ich wills dir ja nicht versauen. aber den singleator gibts bei bike-components für ~39 neu.



danke, wusste ich nicht- hatte den Spanner vor ner Weile gekauft, da haben die noch echtes geld gekostet. 

*dann halt 29,90 inkl versand*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burning_bully (22. September 2008)

hey leute, ich suche einen billigen 28" singlespeed laufradsatz!!!
betonung liegt auf billig, am liebsten komplett mit bereifung (je schmaler desto besser ;-)

ach ja ne frage habe ich auch noch...
ich habe an meiner karre so eine uralt billig kurbel, seltsame konstruktion...auf der linken seite ist der kurbelarm aufgesteckt und durch eine schraube (bolzen) gegen abfallen gesichert.

jetzt die frage: hat jemand eine ahnung was ich da für eine alternative von innelager und kurbel verbauen kann???


----------



## therealproceed (22. September 2008)

ist das ein DDR-diamantrad? würd ich mal vermuten. dann sollte das eigentlich mit heutigem 68 mm bsa kompatibel sein, so wars jedenfalls bei mir

musst du mal schauen, ausbauen,bsa lager vorsichtig probieren

thomas grüßt


----------



## burning_bully (22. September 2008)

wenn ich das ding einmal ausbaue, bekomme ich das nicht mehr zusammen weil mir dann die kugeln entgegen kommen ;-)
ich glaube der rahmen hat gar kein gewinde...zumindest steckt das momentane innenlager einfach nur so drinne.


----------



## Ketchyp (22. September 2008)

Ich kenn mich nicht aus, aber kann das so ein Innenlager sein, wo der Rahmen sozusagen die andere "Lagerschale" ist? 
Sprich, im Rahmen ist eine Art "Wand", gegen die die Kugeln gedrückt werden? Hatte ich bei nem Herkulesrad, und die "Wand" ist gebrochen, die Kurbel hielt noch, aber wackelte derbe.


----------



## VEITHY (22. September 2008)

normal müsste da wie schon geschrieben ein bsa lager passen! und das ding bekommt man ganz leicht wieder zusammen is ja mehr als simpel aufgebaut! einfach die kugeln mit fett in die lagerschalen kleben u das ganze wieder zusammenbauen... 

aber mal ne andere frage, warum lässt du das teil nicht so wie es is? is ja jetzt kein toller rahmen an den schöne teile gehören. da würd ich mich lieber nach nem oderntlichen rahemn umschauen u dann was schönes aufbauen u das teil so lassen u kein geld reinstecken, find das lohnt sich nicht.


----------



## burning_bully (22. September 2008)

das ding klappert wie sau...und so teuer sind ein neues (gebrauchtes) lager und kurbel nicht ;-)


----------



## VEITHY (22. September 2008)

darf man fragen was für das bike gezahlt hast?


----------



## burning_bully (22. September 2008)

35 euro


----------



## robocop (23. September 2008)

Verkaufe neuen Singlespeed Rahmen
RH 19 Zoll Oberrohr 565 mm parallel
Sattelstützenmaß 31,6 Tretlager 68 BSA geschnitten
Steuerrohr semintegriert gefräst
Gewicht 1599 g nachgewogen disconly
Keine Mängel, weder technisch noch optisch
Rohloffzugführungen vorhanden, Ausfallenden gibt bei bikemailorder.de und sind nicht dabei
NP 299 Euro
Preis 149 Euro 
Versand BRD versichert Euro 16 Österreich Euro 10


----------



## Smackes (23. September 2008)

> hey leute, ich suche einen billigen 28" singlespeed laufradsatz!!!
> betonung liegt auf billig, am liebsten komplett mit bereifung (je schmaler desto besser ;-)



Gerade aktuell im Bikemarkt und vielleicht was für Dich: 28' Fixie Laufradsatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stephanfranz (23. September 2008)

Smackes schrieb:


> Gerade aktuell im Bikemarkt und vielleicht was für Dich: 28' Fixie Laufradsatz



Der ist schon gestern abend bei ebay für 120 Sofortkauf weggegangen, schade, daß ich das Geld z.Zt. nicht habe


----------



## burning_bully (23. September 2008)

Smackes schrieb:


> Gerade aktuell im Bikemarkt und vielleicht was für Dich: 28' Fixie Laufradsatz


 
Vielen Dank...aber noch zu teuer...am liebsten hätte ich irgendeinen oldschool stahllaufradsatz, das rad ist für die stadt und sollte nicht teuer aussehen.


----------



## VEITHY (23. September 2008)

burning_bully schrieb:


> 35 euro



ok das geht ja.

mir is gestern fÃ¼r 30â¬ ein schÃ¶nes altes motobecane durch die lappen gegangen, war leider einer ein paar minuten schneller als ich


----------



## Bikefritzel (23. September 2008)

Hallo
ich SUCHE einen on-one inbred (natürlich die sliding-dropout version) in 16" oder 18" oder etwas ähnliches.
farbe egal 
zustand muss auch nicht mehr der beste sein, wird eh gecleant und neu gelackt

bitte einfach mal alles anbieten.


----------



## olli (24. September 2008)

Peugeot CROSS/TREKKING Bike OHNE RÄDER UND OHNE LICHT!
RH 53, OR 55.
123.- inkl. Versand






Verkauft wird das Bike ohne Laufräder und ohne die Lichtanlage. Sattel = Mythos anstelle des O2 und Vorbau = Alu 90mm anstelle des alten MTB Stahlvorbaus


----------



## elsepe (24. September 2008)

lenker einzeln?


----------



## -w0lf- (24. September 2008)

Da ich ein neues Projekt angehe, wollte ich mal meine schlichte Schönheit anbieten.
Ist grad ne nagelneue NobbyNic/RacingRalph-Kombi draufgekommen.
700,- EUR inkl. Versand (ohne Sattel & Pedale):




Teileliste:

Rahmen Kinesis Superlight 18 Zoll inkl. Cantibolzen & Schaltauge 1586g
Federgabel Rock Shox SID inkl. Cantibolzen 1278g
Steuersatz FSA Orbit X 99g
Ahead-Kappe + Schraube Alu 10g
Vorbau SMICA Pro Lite 90mm (25,4) 115g
Kralle Standard 9g
Lenker XLC Pro Lite 580 (25,4) 132g
Griffe Procraft Superlite 20g
Bremsen Shimano Deore XT M770 V-Brake 363g
Bremsgriffe Shimano Deore XT M770 V-Brake 160g
Ritzel + Spacer On One (16er) 53g
Kettenspanner Point Racing 103g
Kette SRAM PC99 240g
Kurbel Race Face Deus inkl. Tiso Kurbelschrauben (flach) 675g
Kettenblatt TA Specialites - 36er 42g
Pedale Wellgo Magnesium Plattform 380g
Laufräder Tune mit Mavic 517 V-Brake (32 Loch) inkl. Felgenband 1453g
Achsspanner Mounty Special Light Axle 64g
Schläuche Schwalbe XXLight 204g
Reifen vorne Schwalbe NobbyNic Evo 08 - 1,8er 410g
Reifen hinten Schwalbe RacingRalph Evo 08 - 2,1er 470g
Sattel Selle Italia Filante 207g
Sattelstütze SMICA Pro Lite 350mm (27,2) 218g
Klemme Mounty Special Tec-Clamp (31,8) 17g
Bremszüge Shimano XTR 75g

Gesamtgewicht 8383g


----------



## -w0lf- (25. September 2008)

-w0lf- schrieb:


> Da ich ein neues Projekt angehe, wollte ich mal meine schlichte Schönheit anbieten...



Ich meinte 600,-


----------



## Deleted 30552 (26. September 2008)

suche einen NEUEN (!) Laufradsatz mit Shimano M737 bzw. M738 Naben.

Also etwas altmodisches. Baujahr um 1995. 

Auch die Felgen sollten aus diesem Zeitraum stammen.


Angebote bitte per PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## georg_ub (26. September 2008)

Hallo!
Ich habe ein Laufrad mit 'ner alten Pista Nabe, ein passendes Schraubritzel aber keinen Konterring. Hat irgendjemand noch einen rumfahren?
Danke,

Georg


----------



## panoko16 (27. September 2008)

Suche

Suche eigentlich einen bestimmten Rahmen/Benutzer den jemand vor kurzem im Bikemarkt hatte! War so eine alter Stahl RR Rahmen mit ein paar Sachs Huret Teilen dran. Rahmen war glaub ich Rot/Weiß.
Der Benutzer möge sich bitte bei mir melden würd das Ding gern kaufen!
Oder weiß jemand wers war.......


----------



## gendreissig (27. September 2008)

Das tut mir leid, ich hatte den Rahmen vor einer Woche gekauft, und er ist seit 2 tagen bei mir. Viel Glück Dir noch bei der Suche,

Grüße

Börries

P.S. war von robocop


----------



## panoko16 (28. September 2008)

OK, trotzdem danke!
Hab auch schon was neues im Visier!
Grüße


----------



## akerit (29. September 2008)

setze es auch hier rein, steht bereits im rennrad-news


verkaufe mein Samson NJS.. 52,5 cm Trettlager - Sitzrohr Oberkante, 53,5 cm Oberrohr mitte - mitte. Steuersatz: Hatta Swan super deluxe, Trettlager: Hatta Swan R9400, Kurbel Sugino SG 75, 165 mm mit Sugino Zen Kettenblatt 48t, Sattelstuetze Nitto Jaguar 27,2 mm mit Selle San Marco Sattel in schwarz, Vorbau Nitto Jaguar Alu, 110mm 58° mit Nitto Riser, gekuerzt auf 40 cm und Oury Griffe in schwarz. Kette Izumi V super toughness.
Einbaubreite vorn: 100 mm, hinten 123 mm, gedacht fuer MKS Kettenspanner, kann aber auch ohne gefahren werden.
gefahren wurde das Rad ca. 600-650 km
Rahmen und Gabel sind unterverchromt, am Steuerrohr unten etwas Flugrost und die Gabel am rechten Holm hat eine sehr kleine Delle, nicht sichtbar, technisch einwandfrei,
habe das Rahmenset so vor 4 monaten aus Tokio importiert... keine stuerze und keine Spruenge, kein Polobike.
Kann verschickt oder abgeholt werden in Muenchen,
pix siehe in meiner Galerie...
Wenn ihr Fragen habt bitte per pm....
800 Euro VHB


----------



## m(A)ui (29. September 2008)

Ich verkaufe meinen 29er. Mit 26" komme ich einfach besser zurecht...











Rahmenhoehe: 48cm
Oberrohrlaenge: 60cm
Rahmen: Stahl, gemufft, rot pulverbeschichtet
Gabel: 1" ahead

Ausstattung:
-XT, LX
-Ritchey
-Mavic
-etc.

Magic gear: 35/20 oder 33/18 oder 35/16

Reifenfreiheit: vorne min. 2.1", hinten 2.0"

Ich habe auch noch Bahnausfallenden, die man umloeten koennte. Wenn das Hinterrad 1cm weiter hinten ist, passen auch 2.1" reifen rein.

Preis: *200.- fuer das Rahmenset*
*400...500.- fuer das Komplettrad* (je nach Ausstattung)

Bei Interesse einfach nachfragen, es stehen viele Moeglichkeiten offen!

gruss,
maui


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akerit (29. September 2008)

Update: beigelegt werden noch: Nitto Jaguar Stahl Vorbau 100 mm und Nitto B123 in Stahl 40cm mit Keirin Champ Grips, alles NJS


----------



## flott.weg (29. September 2008)

akerit schrieb:


> setze es auch hier rein, steht bereits im rennrad-news
> 
> 
> verkaufe mein Samson NJS.. 52,5 cm Trettlager - Sitzrohr Oberkante, 53,5 cm Oberrohr mitte - mitte. Steuersatz: Hatta Swan super deluxe, Trettlager: Hatta Swan R9400, Kurbel Sugino SG 75, 165 mm mit Sugino Zen Kettenblatt 48t, Sattelstuetze Nitto Jaguar 27,2 mm mit Selle San Marco Sattel in schwarz, Vorbau Nitto Jaguar Alu, 110mm 58° mit Nitto Riser, gekuerzt auf 40 cm und Oury Griffe in schwarz. Kette Izumi V super toughness.
> ...



rock´n roll. schönes rad.


----------



## Uwe7 (30. September 2008)

Suche ein Singlespeed, so in die richtung wie auf den Bildern. Mit oder ohne Bremsen, zur Größe ich bin 1.83m


----------



## flott.weg (30. September 2008)

Uwe7 schrieb:


> Suche ein Singlespeed, so in die richtung



hey uwe,

gehts nen bisserl konkreter. hilfreich wäre rahmengröße, investitionsbudget etc.....
Singlespeed oder fixie. Mit bremse oder komplett ohne....

grüße jan


----------



## Imothep (30. September 2008)

Ich suche ebenfalls ein SingleSpeed-Bike für die Stadt, Fixie oder nicht ist egal. Das einzige Kriterium ist der Preis, es soll nämlich mein Stadtbike werden und somit möchte ich keine Unmengen ausgeben. Zu groß sollts auch nicht sein (bin 174cm).


----------



## ottokarina (1. Oktober 2008)

am besten wäre es noch zu sagen aus welcher stadt ihr jeweils kommt. denn der versand eines kompletten rads würde den preis (besonders für stadträder) immens in die höhe treiben.


----------



## robocop (4. Oktober 2008)

robocop schrieb:


> Verkaufe neuen Singlespeed Rahmen
> RH 19 Zoll Oberrohr 565 mm parallel
> Sattelstützenmaß 31,6 Tretlager 68 BSA geschnitten
> Steuerrohr semintegriert gefräst
> ...



Neuer Preis Euro 129 
Foto siehe oben


----------



## hoshman (4. Oktober 2008)

suche dringend:

on one il pompino in L (54)


----------



## UltimaThule (5. Oktober 2008)

Das Pompino kannst du von Kent aus dem Singlespeedshop erwerben. Ich hatte ihn vor einigen Wochen gefragt und er sagte: Es  würde so um die 350 mit Gabel kosten. Kannst dich ja mal bei ihm melden.
mfg


----------



## akerit (7. Oktober 2008)

das Samson ist verkauft.

gruesse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keks'(: (7. Oktober 2008)

suche nen fixie lrs ! .. . preislich, guenstiger als neu xD


----------



## flott.weg (10. Oktober 2008)

Ist mir zu klein und wird in der regel eh nicht bewegt. außerdem muss es den erwerb eines YoEddys refinanzieren. traumhaft schöner, klassisch gemuffter stahlrahmen. 59er rahmenhöhe. oberrohrlänge MM 58. Gabel hat ebenfalls neuen lack. pista only. rahmen ist handmade in bielefeld. soll angeblich für das 84er olympiateam gebaut worden sein. ist aber nicht zum einsatz gekommen. rahmen hat zwei kleine dellen im oberrohr. nix wildes. 

Campa pista kurbel + blatt, NJS Nitto vorbau + lenker, Campa pista nabensatz, dura ace stütze, turbo sattel etc......























699 incl. versand

grüße jan

detailbilder + infos auf wunsch


----------



## doncarlito (10. Oktober 2008)

SUCHE

SSP MTB Rahmen, zb Surly 1x1, ZION 660, On-One oder oder....?

Musskriterien:
- Scheibenbremsaufnahmen
- 1 1/8 Ahead 
- Grösse ca 20 Zoll (ich bin 184cm gross)

Zustand vom Lack egal, wird bei Bedarf neu lackiert!

Freue mich über Angebote!


----------



## Ketchyp (10. Oktober 2008)

SUCHE

Eine gÃ¼nstige Kurbel, kann auch gerne fÃ¼r mehr als 1 Kettenblatt geeignet sein, macht mir nix aus.
Kurbelaufnahme ist erst mal egal, brauch dann eh ein neues Innenlager (vlt hat ja jmd ein Set  )

Preislich fÃ¼r die Kurbel sowas um die 20â¬


----------



## mismo (10. Oktober 2008)

@ flott.weg: behalt doch die parts deines ssp und hol dir das hier...http://cgi.ebay.de/Sancineto-Columb...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14 und den 59er rahmen nehm ich dann vielleicht.


----------



## m(A)ui (10. Oktober 2008)

Ketchyp schrieb:


> SUCHE
> 
> Eine günstige Kurbel, kann auch gerne für mehr als 1 Kettenblatt geeignet sein, macht mir nix aus.
> Kurbelaufnahme ist erst mal egal, brauch dann eh ein neues Innenlager (vlt hat ja jmd ein Set  )
> ...


in vierkant haette ich sowohl mit 94, 110 als auch 130mm LKD was anzubieten.

maui


----------



## male` (10. Oktober 2008)

m(A)ui schrieb:


> in vierkant haette ich sowohl mit 94, 110 als auch 130mm LKD was anzubieten.
> 
> maui



zeig doch mal die 110er bzw 130er =P


----------



## m(A)ui (10. Oktober 2008)

male` schrieb:


> zeig doch mal die 110er bzw 130er =P


die 130er ist ne weiss lackierte shimano RR-Kurbel (170 mm), siehe hier:
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3127/2831568348_9717d20d1e_o.jpg

oder ne 175er Ultegra in silber.

die 110er ist ne XT 730, mit haarriss m linken kurbelarm. hebt bei mir schon einige zeit ohne risswachstum. aber ohne langzeitgarantie!

maui


----------



## georg_ub (10. Oktober 2008)

Habe einen Miche Ritzelträger und einen Miche Konterring für Pista Naben. Unbenutzt zusammen für 10

Suche zwei Glieder einer Miche Bahnkette um meine Kette zu verlängern. Hat jemand zufällig 2 übrig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike punx (12. Oktober 2008)

Fixie for sale ( auf anfrage auch mit freilauf statt fixed....)

Teileliste:

Rahmen: Minerva Team, einige winzige Lagerspuren sonst neu und ungefahren
(rh: 53,5cm or 54,5cm)
Gabel: Chrom, leichter -minimal Flugrostansatiederz ( mit politur wieder weg)

Stuetze: no name aero 26,8mm
Sattel: selle san Marco
Kurbel : Stronglight inkl. neuem 42er blatt und 52er blatt neu dazu
Innenlager: SKF patrone
Vorbau: 3ttt
Lenker : no name gekuerzt auf 49cm
Steuersatz : primax
Kette: Wippermann
Hinterrad: Dura ace Bahnnabe umgebaut auf skf industrielager, inkl. dura ace Lockring und 15er Ritzel - Dt speichen 2.0- 1.6, felge mavic
Vorderrad: Campa  Vento Hipster Like
Reifen : Conti gr. Prix
Pedale: Shimano tria mit Plastik Haken und Nylon Straps

105er Bremse und Bremshebel gibts inkl.!

Preis inkl. Porto ( zerlegt!)


----------



## mismo (12. Oktober 2008)

bike punx schrieb:


> Preis inkl. Porto ( zerlegt!)



nicht, dass ich es kaufen möchte, aber hast du vergessen den preis hinzuschreiben?


----------



## bike punx (12. Oktober 2008)

upsala- 250 inkl. porto


----------



## newsboy (13. Oktober 2008)

spot brand titanium, 2004, 18.5"

sehr geringe stückzahl, zirka 5 oder 6 weltweit
suspension-geo (bis 85mm)
disc only
horizontale ausfallende
bsa bb - 68mm
verbaubare sattelstützen 27.2mm
seattube: m/mt 445mm, m/tt 485mm
toptube m/m 575mm (horizontal 595mm)
max tirewide 2.1"
gewicht: 1644g
neupreis usd 2500 usd
*verkaufspreis eur 900*


























mehr bilder unter http://kalimotxo.com/mtb/spot_brand_ssp_titanium_none.html

versand aus der schweiz. bei interesse bitte via e-mail kontakt aufnehmen.


----------



## m(A)ui (13. Oktober 2008)

zum glueck ohne Cantisockel!

maui


----------



## Havi (13. Oktober 2008)

m(A)ui schrieb:


> zum glueck ohne Cantisockel!
> 
> maui



ZUm Glück zu klein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r0ckZ (13. Oktober 2008)

Suche Rennradlenker 
38 bis 42 cm
25,0 Klemmung  (oder so .. könnte das hinhauen? 25,4 isses nich )


----------



## Deleted 112231 (13. Oktober 2008)

Moin,
suche einen Cyclocross tauglichen (Platz für breitere Reifen, Cantisöckel wären gut) Rahmen, der auch mit unter 175cm Körpergröße noch angenehm fahrbar ist. Sollte recht billig (~200 Euro, am liebsten weit drunter) sein, optischer Zustand ist egal solange nix rostet oder verbogen ist, also bitte auch älteren "Schrott" anbieten. 
Gerne auch komplett wenns ein gutes Angebot ist. 
Muss natürlich für Singlespeed/Fixed brauchbar sein, d.h. horizontale Ausfallende, am liebsten nach Hinten geöffnete (ist mir aber recht Wurst solang ich die Kette spannen kann, also was mit Exenter, Rohloff o.Ä. ginge auch).

MfG
Levent


----------



## pueftel (15. Oktober 2008)

singlestar, alu, 21 Zähne, neu! 40 incl. Versand.


Frank


----------



## burning_bully (15. Oktober 2008)

hat zufällig jemand ein ritzel für die bremsscheibenaufnahme abzugeben ;-)
sollte 17 oder 18 zähne haben...
hier bekommt man sie zwar, sind mir aber ein wenig zu teuer :-(
http://www.londonfixiebike.co.uk/756rear.html


----------



## apollo26 (15. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Forum

Ich trenne mich von meinem SingleSpeed Bike
Es ist ein Specialized Langster New York Frameset (56cm Sitzrohr, gemessen mitte-mitte) mit:

LaufrÃ¤der: MichÃ© XPress TS
Vorne 24 Loch Hinten 36 Loch
Mit FliFlop Nabe

Freilaufritzel: White Industries Trail 16T

Kurbel: Sugino Messenger 42T

Kette: KMC Cool Chain K 710

Lenker: Deda Elementi Pist (Bahnlenker)

Vorbau: Ritchey 4 Axis WCS

StÃ¼tze: Ritchey WCS

Sattel: Flite SLC Carbonio

Bremse: Campangolo Chourus (Hinten)

Bremsgriff: Specialized Top Mount Cross Bremssgriff

Das gute StÃ¼ck wiegt so ca. 7,5 Kg


Zu dem Bike gibt es die neuen Original Pedalen mit Riemen, einen 40cm Flatbar Lenker mit MTB Bremsgriffen, zwei Bremsen in schwarz Veloce Klasse und den 2. Top Mount Bremsgriff von Specialized.


Der ganze SpaÃ hat mich gute 1100 Euro gekostet und ist ca. 100 Km gefahren worden, also wie aus dem Laden ohne Dellen oder Macken!!

Alle Rechnungen sind vorhanden, das Bike hat noch volle Garantie.

Ich hÃ¤tte gerne 899â¬

GruÃ Apollo








P.S Auf den Bildern ist noch ne alte SattelstÃ¼tze und die alte Bremse montiert.


----------



## gendreissig (15. Oktober 2008)

Verkaufe DMR-STS Kettenspanner. http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/206845

FAst neu, bin nur zwei Tage damit gefahren.

15 Euro + Versand


----------



## apollo26 (16. Oktober 2008)

apollo26 schrieb:


> Hallo Forum
> 
> Ich trenne mich von meinem SingleSpeed Bike
> Es ist ein Specialized Langster New York Frameset (56cm Sitzrohr, gemessen mitte-mitte) mit:
> ...



Hallo

Jetzt mit BBB Lenker für 850!!!!!!!!


----------



## kenidie (16. Oktober 2008)

servus,

suche fÃ¼r mich einen neuen Singlespeed/Fixie Rahmen. Hab da leider meine Problemchen wegen meiner GrÃ¶Ãe. Bin 1,93m und brauch somit min 60 am besten aber nen 62 Rahmen. Maximal mÃ¶chte ich 250 â¬ in den Rahmen investieren. Kann aber auch gern ein Komplettbike sein. Einfach mal PM schreiben!
Danke schonmal,
kenidie


----------



## hoshman (16. Oktober 2008)

schau mal bitte am anfang dieser seite.... oder passt das nicht?
der preis is heiß


----------



## snoeren (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin gestern das erste Mal auf der Bahn gewesen und bin begeistert ...

... deswegen suche ich ein *Bahnrad*, am liebsten komplett.
Rahmengröße: *62 - 64* (bin 196 cm)

Da ich leider wenig Ahnung von Bahnrädern habe, würde ich mich über eure Angebote und Infos freuen. Danke 

EDIT: Ich wohne in Köln, arbeite in Ddorf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UltimaThule (17. Oktober 2008)

http://cicli-berlinetta.de/ciclib_bikes.html
schön, aber nicht so günstig...dafür alle größen


----------



## flott.weg (17. Oktober 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/TRACK-BIKE-fixie...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

meins, bin selbst 196 groß. komme nicht dazu, dass teil standesgemäß zu bewegen. rahmengeo ist bei der größe relativ kompakt. ist halt nen bahnrahmen.

grüße jan


----------



## hoshman (17. Oktober 2008)

flott.weg schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/TRACK-BIKE-fixie...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> meins, bin selbst 196 groß. komme nicht dazu, dass teil standesgemäß zu bewegen. rahmengeo ist bei der größe relativ kompakt. ist halt nen bahnrahmen.
> 
> grüße jan



das meinte ich ja


----------



## SAgent (17. Oktober 2008)

SUCHE: 

Ahead Vorbau
- 100-120mm 
- keine starke Steigung
- 1 1/8"
- 25,4 Lenkerklemmung
- schwarz
- schmale Optik für ein Stahl-MTB (So wie die Smica Teile, nur ungelabelt)

Gern auch gebraucht...


----------



## kingmoe (17. Oktober 2008)

Falls jemand MTB oder eine anderes 26" Bike fixed fahren will:

Ich habe hier ein Disc-Fixel-VR-HR, das fast neu ist (einmalig 20-30Km mit dem Cruiser (!))

- Specialized Stout VR-Disc-Nabe mit ausreichend langer Vollachse für HR-Betrieb, schwarz

- Rigida Zac2000, schwarz, Bremsflanken natürlich unbenutzt

- schwarze Speichen

- Fixel, von Hand angefast und dadurch schön ruhig

VB Alles zusammen 65,- inkl. Versand, an Selbstabholer in HH 55,-


----------



## -Biohazard- (17. Oktober 2008)

Nabend,
ich suche einen MTB Rahmen. Die Lackqualität spielt keine Rolle, er sollte jedoch keine Beulen bzw. Risse  haben, horizontale Ausfallenden wären schön  sind aber nicht zwingend erforderlich, eine Scheibenbremsenaufnahme muss vorhanden sein, Stahl oder Alu ist mir egal, 1 1/8 Steuerrohr muss er haben, sollte für meine Größe von 1,86 passen und jetzt das wichtigste : er sollte möglichst wenig kosten ( am besten garnix )

Bietet einfach mal alles an.


----------



## J-CooP (18. Oktober 2008)

*Verkauft*

Verkaufe Laufradsatz:


Naben: Miche 32° (100mm / 120mm)
Felgen: Mavic CXP-33
Speichen: Sapim CX-Ray vorne radial, hinten 3X und verlötet
Messigscheibchen unter den Speichenköpfen
Miche Ritzelträger
fast neues 16er Ritzel
neue Achsen und Muttern
1884g komplett

Die Räder sind gefahren, laufen rund und absolut leichtgängig.
Das Vorderrad wurde auch mit Bremse benutzt, Felgenverschleiß geht aber gegen Null.

Als Preis werden 175 aufgerufen, Versand inklusive. Gerne auch Abholung nach Vereinbarung (PLZ 14552).


----------



## dickerbert (18. Oktober 2008)

Ich suche Hakenpedale mit Riemen (Beispiel: hier)
Am liebsten Shimano 600, aber alles andere tuts auch. Möglichst günstig sollt's sein!


----------



## -Biohazard- (18. Oktober 2008)

Das mit dem Rahmen hat sich erledigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eld0n (19. Oktober 2008)

J-CooP schrieb:


> *Verkauft*



Verdammt!


----------



## burning_bully (19. Oktober 2008)

Verkaufe ein gebrauchtes Campagnolo Laufrad mit Schlauchreifen.
Laufrad läuft super, keinen Seiten- oder Höhenschlag. Reifen ist dicht.
Habe leider gerade keine Waage da, aber das Laufrad ist sehr leicht!!!
Felge: Omega V
Nabe: Suntour (100mm)
Schnellspanner: Suntour
Schlauchreifen: Vittoria Competition Rally 21 28" Kevlar 3D Compound#














ach ja ein fixie hätte ich auch noch:


----------



## _stalker_ (20. Oktober 2008)

KHE Collapse Kette 1/8" breit
VERKAUFT


----------



## peteskie247 (20. Oktober 2008)

Chaka Pele Rohloff Ausfallenden Horizontal 

46 cm - Orange - Glanz











Kleinste Kratzer am Tretlager - Kleinste beule am Unterrohr / Steuerlager - zu klein zum fotografieren

120  inkl. Porto


----------



## apollo26 (20. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Forum
Ich habe eine Kurbel anzubieten

Hersteller
SUGINO
Modell
MESSENGER 42T
Die Kurbel ist schwarz anadosiert
Armlänge 170mm, Lochkreis 130mm
Für Innenlager mit 4Kant Aufnahme geeignet
Sie wurde ca. 100km gefahren absolut Neuwertig.
Sie kommt inkl. des Kettenblattes aus Alu 42T ohne Innenlager!

Ich hätte gerne 69 Euro


----------



## ONE78 (20. Oktober 2008)

hi,
ich such nen kettenblatt für meine 130mm kurbel, für 1/8" ketten.
mit 47 oder 49 zähnen.
gruß tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (20. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt doch wieder zu haben, da sie dem Interessenten zu kurz war:

KHE Collapse Kette 1/8" breit
Stabiler wird es kaum noch, daher optimal fÃ¼r Singlespeed und fixed
Kurz montiert, maximal 150km gelaufen
LÃ¤nge war bei mir ausreichend fÃ¼r 46:17






Neupreis 25â¬, bei mir 12â¬ inkl. Versand.


----------



## VEITHY (21. Oktober 2008)

hi,

schöne rennradgabel, super zusatnd! die gabel wurde mal neu lackiert und hat weder rost, macken noch kratzer! der schaft ist 19cm lang davon 5 cm gewinde.

28 zoll
farbe: titangrau
material: stahl
preis: macht ein angebot

ich hab auch noch ne SACHS HURET schaltgruppe (schaltwerk, umwerfer, schalthebel, kassette) alte retro bremshebel und schöne alte CLB bremsen. alles in gutem zustand! bei interesse schicke ich gerne bilder...


----------



## futzie (21. Oktober 2008)

So, ich habe jetzt auch ein wenig zu verkaufen.

Phil Wood Track Hochflansch fixed/free Laufradsatz. Zusammengespeicht vom Felix. Vorne 32 DT Revolution Speichen. Hinten 32 DT Competition Speichen. Jeweils mit Messingnippeln an DT RR 1.2 Felgen. Absolut NEU.
VHB 425 EUR inkl. Versand






















SRAM Omnium Track Kurbel 46 Zähne. Länge 180 mm. Macht einen supersteifen Eindruck. Das Kettenblatt ist mindestens einen Meter dick. absolut neu und inkl. des Innenlagers.
VHB 165 EUR inkl. Versand






Phil Wood Singlespeed Disc Nabe. Laufleistung ca. 400 km. wird noch ausgespeicht.
VHB 135 EUR inkl. Versand












Mach1 Disc 2.30 Felgen, waren schonmal eingespeicht aber noch nicht gefahren.
Zusammen 20 EUR inkl Versand


----------



## BQuark (21. Oktober 2008)

_


----------



## burning_bully (21. Oktober 2008)

@kingmoe: wo hast du das disc fixel her?


----------



## apollo26 (21. Oktober 2008)

apollo26 schrieb:


> Hallo Forum
> Ich habe eine Kurbel anzubieten
> 
> Hersteller
> ...



Reserviert bis Zahlungseingang!


----------



## Kieferos (21. Oktober 2008)

@apollo 26

der rest bleibt aber noch am Rad oder ?


----------



## apollo26 (21. Oktober 2008)

Kieferos schrieb:


> @apollo 26
> 
> der rest bleibt aber noch am Rad oder ?



....jetzt ist alles ab und neu und das Rad bleibt bei mir!!


----------



## Kieferos (21. Oktober 2008)

das ist Shice 

Viel Spass noch mit dem Bike


----------



## apollo26 (21. Oktober 2008)

apollo26 schrieb:


> Hallo Forum
> 
> Ich trenne mich von meinem SingleSpeed Bike
> Es ist ein Specialized Langster New York Frameset (56cm Sitzrohr, gemessen mitte-mitte) mit:
> ...



DAS RAD IST NICHT MEHR ZU VERKAUFEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZwiebelII (21. Oktober 2008)

Suche 46 KB 130 mm LK irgendwas Richtung Gebhardt oder so, schwarz sollte es sein.

Am besten per pn


----------



## Altitude (21. Oktober 2008)

V. Marin PineMountain 29erSinglespeed

Rahmen: 4130 CROMO / EBB 
Farbe: Brick (dunkles Rot)
Gabel: ROCK SHOX REBA / 100 MM / LOCKOUT
Ritzel: SINGLESPEED 20 ZÄNE
Bremshebel: AVID JUICY 3
Bremsen: AVID JUICY 3 (VR 160 MM / HR 160 MM)
Kurbel: TRUVATIV STYLO 1.1 / 32 Z
Innenlager: TUVATIV GIGA X PIPE
Naben: WTB LASER DISC LITE
Felgen: WTB LASER DISC TRAIL 29ER
Reifen: WTB PROWLER SL 29ER 2.1
Steuersatz: TH 857
Vorbau: FSA OS150 / 31.8
Lenker: MARIN / 31.8
Sattelstütze: FSA SLK CARBON / 28,2 MM X 400 MM
Sattel: WTB LASER V

RH: 19 Zoll
Oberrohr: 548 mm (horizontal)
Sitzrohr: 483 mm
Neupreis: 1.299,00 EURO
850 EURO incl. Versand

1/2 Jahr alt - ca. 600 km - 2-3 kleine Kratzer im Rahmen 
ist ein SiSp - kann aber jederzeit auch als Schaltungsrad gefahren werden - Zuganschläge sind alle vorhanden - einSchaltauge leg ich bei

per PM oder 
[email protected]


----------



## a.nienie (21. Oktober 2008)

... und führe mich nicht in versuchung


----------



## kingmoe (21. Oktober 2008)

burning_bully schrieb:


> @kingmoe: wo hast du das disc fixel her?



Das hatte ich von einem Menschen aus dem eingangrad.de - Forum.
Der hatte sie seinerzeit selber gefertigt bzw. fertigen lassen.
Mittlerweile gibt es solche Teile wohl auch so zu kaufen (in UK?!)

EDIT: Hier gibt es welche:






http://www.londonfixiebike.co.uk/shop.html

Mein Komplett-VR-HR mit Fixel (s.o.) ist übrigens verkauft!


----------



## burning_bully (21. Oktober 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Das hatte ich von einem Menschen aus dem eingangrad.de - Forum.
> Der hatte sie seinerzeit selber gefertigt bzw. fertigen lassen.
> Mittlerweile gibt es solche Teile wohl auch so zu kaufen (in UK?!)
> 
> ...


 
ok...da habe ich sie auch gefunden, aber 25 euro ist mir ein wenig zu teuer ;-)


----------



## stephanfranz (22. Oktober 2008)

*Suche: *
MTB Starrgabel 26" 1 1/8" Ahead, Schaft mind. 19cm lang, EinbauhÃ¶he bis ca. 380mm, 
schwarz oder rot wÃ¤re gut.
*Kein* Gewindeschaft!
Gerne gebraucht, Kratzer sind egal, bis 20â¬ inkl. Versand.


----------



## wired.erb (22. Oktober 2008)

rahmen: chaka hoku m. schiebeausfallern 50cm, or horizontal ca. 59cm
gabel: rock shox psylo u-turn 85 -125mm, nur scheibe
stuetze/vorbau: noname
klemme: salsa fliplock
sattel: velocity
lrs: deore naben, alexrims dm 24
bremsen: magura julie
reifen: maxxis holy roller 2.4
kurbel/innenlager: deore XT 175 mm (anders als auf dem bild)
steuersatz: token
lenker: on one mary bar (anders als auf dem bild), schraubgriffe
ritzel zur auswahl: 16z dx oder 22z on one groove armada
kb zur auswahl: 32z gebhard oder 38z ta

450,- plus versand

gruss

robert


----------



## a.nienie (22. Oktober 2008)

wäre der mary bar solo zu haben?


----------



## wired.erb (22. Oktober 2008)

erst wenn das ding nicht komplett weitergeht, wirds geschlachtet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apollo26 (22. Oktober 2008)

Kieferos schrieb:


> das ist Shice
> 
> Viel Spass noch mit dem Bike



Warum ist das shice??


----------



## apollo26 (22. Oktober 2008)

Die Sugino Kurbel ist Verkauft .

Danke!!


----------



## ohneee (22. Oktober 2008)

Hi, 

ich brauche ein Paar Rennradbremsen, mit langem Maß, also bis 57mm. Einfach alles anbieten.

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## apollo26 (22. Oktober 2008)

ohneee schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich brauche ein Paar Rennradbremsen, mit langem Maß, also bis 57mm. Einfach alles anbieten.
> 
> ...



Haste ne PN!
Gruß Apollo


----------



## apollo26 (22. Oktober 2008)

Hallo

Sooo, die letzten Langster Teile  die ich noch abzugeben habe


PREISUPDATE

1. Flatbar Lenker 40cm breit, KlemmmaÃ 31,8mm Alu schwarz anadosiert




15â¬ incl. Versand!
--------------------------------------------------------
2. Bremsgriffe AVID Re+LI Alu schwarz




15â¬ incl. Versand
---------------------------------------------------------
3. Bremsen Veloce Klasse schwarz 57mm SchenkellÃ¤nge VO+HI
incl. Bremsschuhe und BelÃ¤ge




25â¬ incl. Versand
----------------------------------------------------------
4. Kette KMC Z-510HX in gelb! 1/2"*1/8", 96 Glieder incl. Kettenschloss ca.135cm




7â¬ incl. Versand


Alle Teile sind wie neu das sie sofort demontiert worden sind!

Danke und GruÃ
Apollo


----------



## Deleted 112231 (22. Oktober 2008)

bike punx schrieb:


> Fixie for sale ( auf anfrage auch mit freilauf statt fixed....)
> 
> Teileliste:
> 
> ...



Nicht mehr zu haben? Ich versuchs mal hier da ich auf meine PNs keine Antworten erhalte (trotz Aktivität).

MfG
Levent


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Imothep (22. Oktober 2008)

Brauche als Single-Speed-Anfänger so ziemlich alles. Habe nur einen alten Moser-Rahmen samt Gabel, alles andere fehlt mir noch. Günstig aber solide sollten die Teile sein, wenn jemand was übrig hat bitte melden.


----------



## GlanDas (22. Oktober 2008)

Hat Jemand noch ein paar Cross Hebel zu verticken?


----------



## hoshman (22. Oktober 2008)

GlanDas schrieb:


> Hat Jemand noch ein paar Cross Hebel zu verticken?



jo, meld dich ma via pn, wenn du noch suchst


----------



## Cook (22. Oktober 2008)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/144486/cat/49/date/1224704087

Verkaufe mein Wanderer-Singlespeeder.


----------



## apollo26 (23. Oktober 2008)

Hallo

Bremsen sind verkauft!!


----------



## apollo26 (23. Oktober 2008)

Hätte da noch ein Kettenblatt
SUGINO MESSENGER 42Z Lochkreis 130mm
Ca. 100km gefahren wie Neu!





VERKAUFT!!! Danke!

Gruß Apollo


----------



## Deleted 112231 (23. Oktober 2008)

Moin,
Ich suche immernoch. *gg*

Rennrad oder Cyclocrossrahmen, Reifenfreiheit für 700x30Cer (mehr wär nicht schlecht, weniger ginge aber auch), Rahmenhöhe maximal 54cm. 
Rahmen am besten unter 200, komplett nehme ich aber auch bei nem guten Angebot, Singlespeedtauglich.

MfG


----------



## ZwiebelII (23. Oktober 2008)

apollo26 schrieb:


> Hätte da noch ein Kettenblatt
> SUGINO MESSENGER 42Z Lochkreis 130mm
> Ca. 100km gefahren wie Neu!
> 
> ...



Hallo,
sinds jetzt 44 oder 42 Zähne?


----------



## apollo26 (23. Oktober 2008)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Hallo,
> sinds jetzt 44 oder 42 Zähne?



42Z! War das falsche Bild!

UND VERKAUFT!!!!


----------



## RoCkZ (24. Oktober 2008)

Suche nen 11T Ritzel für hinten...
Kennt ihr vllt Shops oder habt selbst eins?

mfg RoCkZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apollo26 (25. Oktober 2008)

Die AVID Bremshebel sind reserviert!


----------



## apollo26 (25. Oktober 2008)

KMC Kette ist verkauft!
Danke!


----------



## -w0lf- (26. Oktober 2008)

Verkaufe:

Shimano XT V-Brakes aus 2008 (M 770) mit 523g komplett sogar leichter als Avid Ultimate für 60,- EUR:


----------



## DarkListener (26. Oktober 2008)

Suche Bull-Bar Lenker (Basislenker).
Farbe Silber/Chrom, möglichst mit Montagemöglichkeiten für Bremshebel.


----------



## wired.erb (27. Oktober 2008)

wired.erb schrieb:


> rahmen: chaka hoku m. schiebeausfallern 50cm, or horizontal ca. 59cm
> gabel: rock shox psylo u-turn 85 -125mm, nur scheibe
> stuetze/vorbau: noname
> klemme: salsa fliplock
> ...



jetzt aktuelles bild:









gruss

robert


----------



## avalance (27. Oktober 2008)

hab nen *dialled bikes love/hate* rahmen in größe large mit phil wood ebb und fsa the pig steuersatz abzugeben, da er mir leider zu groß ist. deshalb wäre mir auch ein tausch gegen einen kleineren ssp rahmen am liebsten. der rahmen ist bis auf einige lackabplatzer technisch in top zustand. optional könnt ihr die on one starrgabel dazu bekommen. meldet euch am besten wegen tausch- oder kaufanfragen per pn bei mir.


----------



## chri55 (27. Oktober 2008)

gibts die On One Gabel auch einzeln? wenn ja, wie lang ist der Schaft?


----------



## apollo26 (27. Oktober 2008)

Hallo

Ich möchte mein White Industries Eno Freilaufritzel mit 16T
gegen eins mit 18T tauschen!

Wer hat Interesse??

Oder zum Verkaufen 16T Ladenneu statt 100 für 65 




Gruß Apollo


----------



## GlanDas (27. Oktober 2008)

DarkListener schrieb:


> Suche Bull-Bar Lenker (Basislenker).
> Farbe Silber/Chrom, möglichst mit Montagemöglichkeiten für Bremshebel.



Bullbar à la Stratos oder MTB Bullbar?
Wenn MTB Bullbar hätte ich ne so ein Teil nur in grau anzubieten.
Oder ein Mavic Zeitfahrlenker, 44cm und mit Drop


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DarkListener (27. Oktober 2008)

wäre ein Bullbar im Syntace bzw. Nitto Sinne.

Kannst du mir mal Bilder/Daten zum Mavic schicken? Klingt ja schonmal interessant


----------



## apollo26 (28. Oktober 2008)

Hallo

Ich suche ein Innenlager BSA 68, 107mm Wellenlänge mit ISO 4 Kant!

An liebsten von TA oder Phil Woods, einfach mal melden.

Danke und Grüße

Apollo


----------



## DieÖligeKette (29. Oktober 2008)

Eine Freundin hätte gerne ein Fixie.
Die Gute ist 1,69 gross und hat eine Schrittlänge von ca 79 cm.

Preislich sollte das Ganze sich zwischen 200 und 500 Euro bewegen.

MTB oder RR ist erstmal egal...







RR wäre ihr aber lieber sagtse grad 

O-Ton: Extrawunsch: "geil solls sein"





Hat hier vieleicht jemand was?


----------



## burning_bully (29. Oktober 2008)

scha mal hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/user/38805
das grüne motobecane ist zu verkaufen, bei interesse schreib mit eine mail.


----------



## RoCkZ (29. Oktober 2008)

[SUCHE] 11T Steckritzel für hinten!!!!

[SUCHE] 28t Bmx Sprocket für vorne!!!


----------



## Nafets190 (29. Oktober 2008)

[SUCHE] Sattelstütze silber 26,0mm !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sir-florian (29. Oktober 2008)

[Suche] Spinergy Laufräder 26". Also die 4-Speichen Teile. Hatt so gut wie niemand mehr, aber ich brauch sie dringend für mein (erstes) SSP-Project. Also haltet die Ohren offen und unterstützt nen Singlespeed-Einsteiger.
Thanks


----------



## Crypter (29. Oktober 2008)

DarkListener schrieb:


> wäre ein Bullbar im Syntace bzw. Nitto Sinne.
> 
> Kannst du mir mal Bilder/Daten zum Mavic schicken? Klingt ja schonmal interessant



Wenn der Lenker nicht zwingend silbern sein müsste, hätte ich noch einen ungefahrenen und ungekürzten Syntace Stratos in S hier, allerding wegen einmaligem Einfädeln in einen Schaftvorbau teilweise etwas silber, aber da sollte dann eh Lenkerband drüber sein, also nur ein minimaler optische Mangel.


----------



## misiman (1. November 2008)

Hab hier einen frischen Rennrad Rahmen liegen, und benötige eigentlich  alles speziell eine 1" Gabel (Steuerrohrlänge 150mm,chrom, schwarz oder carbon?) und Laufräder (Einbaubreite 126mm).
Kurbel etc. gerne auch anbieten.

Gruß & Dank schon Mal

Michael


----------



## BenAmApple (1. November 2008)

Ich suche (v.a. zwecks Cockpit-Neuaufbau)...

1. einen geraden MTB-Lenker, schwarz oder silber, 25,4mm Vorbauaufnahme, 22,2mm Bremshebelaufnahme, ungekürzt

2. MTB-Hörnchen, gerade und kurz, schwarz oder silber

3. Lock-On Griffe

4. Shimano Steckritzel (15T oder 16T)

Alle vier Sachen möglichst günstig. 

Angebote per pn an mich oder per Mail. 

Danke + Gruß

Ben.


----------



## Crypter (1. November 2008)

So, noch ein bißchen was zu verkaufen:

















Bei Interesse PN!


----------



## Kelme (1. November 2008)

... und was daran ist singlespeed?


----------



## SAgent (1. November 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> ... und was daran ist singlespeed?



Das wovon er die Parts abgeschraubt hat!


----------



## martn (1. November 2008)

interessant, jetzt werden im singlespeedsubforum des größten deutschen mtb forums rennradschaltkomponenten verkauft... das nenne ich ein zielgruppenorientiertes angebot.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (1. November 2008)

burning_bully schrieb:


> scha mal hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/user/38805
> das grüne motobecane ist zu verkaufen, bei interesse schreib mit eine mail.



ICQ mal einschalten!?


----------



## a.nienie (2. November 2008)

*liegt im weg rum*
2x schwalbe blizzard sport 700x23 draht --> porto + spende
_gefahren, nicht geskidded. die machen noch paar 100km_

20T on one schraubritzel --> 10oi + porto
_nicht gefahren, da wrong side of the hub _

amoeba borla flatbar, schwarz, 25,4 klemmung + gekürzt auf 49,5cm --> porto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (3. November 2008)

Kona Paddy Wagon und div. parts zu verkaufen.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php?cat=500&ppuser=1507


----------



## apollo26 (3. November 2008)

Hallo Forum

Das vorerst letzte Teil, dann is alles wech!

Habe hier eine KMC COOL CHAIN K710 mit 92 Gliedern.
Kette ist vielleicht 10km gefahren incl. Schloss.

Hätte gerne 10 incl. Versand.
Gruß Apollo


----------



## futzie (3. November 2008)

Die Nabe ist immmernoch da. Jetzt kommt aber noch ein Rahmenset und und eine 29er Gabel dazu. Und nun auch noch Kurbel und Bremsen

Phil Wood Singlespeed Disc Nabe. Laufleistung ca. 400 km. wird noch ausgespeicht. 32 Loch
VHB 120 EUR













Das Rahmenset von Singular hat ca eine Laufleistung von 600 km und leider ein zwei kleine Lackmacken, die ich bei Bedarf noch fotografieren könnte. Größe ist XL - also ca. 55 cm mitte Innenlager bis Oberkante Sitzrohr. Die Kette wird mit einem Phil Wood Exzenter gespannt
VHB 333 EUR

Federgabel Rock Shox Reba SL. Laufleistung höchstens 500 km und bestens in Schuss. im Moment auf 80 mm getravelt. Geht auch auf 100 mm, die Spacer, die man dazu benötigt, muss ich aber erst noch suchen.
VHB 225 EUR

Die Kurbel kommt inkl Innenlager. 180 mm, 32 Zähne. Laufleistung wie der Rahmen und gut in Schuss. Das Kettenblatt ca 100 km weniger. eine breite Kette hat ein schönes Muster auf dem Rockring innen hinterlassen.
VHB 80 EUR

Dann gibts da noch ein Kettenblatt von Surly aus Edelstahl. War kurz montiert, ist aber als enuwertig zu bezeichnen. 36 Zähne.
17 EUR als Aufpreis für die Kurbel, 20 EUR solo

Avid Code, 185 mm vorne, 160 mm hinten, Adapter auf IS2000 dabei, Leitungen sind ungekürzt. Man kann sagen, dass sie jetzt gerade gut eingefahren ist.
Komplettset: 225 EUR

alle Preise zzgl. Versand


----------



## keks'(: (3. November 2008)

suche ne wirklich günstige 4 kant kurbel mit kb um die 44 zähne, auch mehr oder weniger wäre nicht allzu schlimm , optik total egal, hoffentlich funktioniert


----------



## VEITHY (4. November 2008)

suche nen günstigen fixie laufradsatz. 28" (Rennrad), für drahtreifen. in brauchbarem zustand.

ein einzelnes hinterrad würde mir auch langen...

schreibt mir ne mail wenn ihr was für mich habt...

schon mal thx!


----------



## RoyalRula (4. November 2008)

SUCHE: einen gut erhaltenen Titanrahmen, am besten mit passender starrgabel in 55-60 cm als grundlage für ein gutes citybike mit slickreifen oder singlespeed bike, oder ein ganzes bike, was ich umbauen könnte. gab zb mal von stevens ein sehr schönes titan kit vor ca 10 jahren, einfach alles mit bilder anbieten, aber nur in den rahmenhöhen, bin 1.93

DANKE!!


----------



## [email protected]!t (4. November 2008)

Zion EBB 21" neu fÃ¼r 150â¬


----------



## mr.impossible (4. November 2008)

hast pn von mir, haben will!

grüsse

m.


----------



## #easy# (4. November 2008)

Hi,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem (wenn möglich schwarzen) Kettenblatt 110mm Lochkreis 5-Arm und 36-40er Zähne.
danke
easy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m(A)ui (4. November 2008)

[V] neue, goldene  KMC-Kette, 1/8": 20.- 

[T] Surly 1x1 nabe, 135mm, fre/free, 32 Loch
gegen Surly, DT-Onyx oder ähnliche VR-nabe in schwarz und 32 Loch.

maui


----------



## m(A)ui (4. November 2008)

[T] neue Phil Wood HR-Nabe, schwarz, 48 Loch, 110mm (BMX)
gegen VR-Nabe (DT Swiss, Surly, Hope, Paul, CK, Syncros, Ringle, ...)

maui


----------



## elsepe (5. November 2008)

tausche on one midge gegen on one mary bar lenker war einmal montiert und probegefahren und würde als unpassend für jemanden mit gelegentlichen bandscheibenvorfall empfunden.

seb


----------



## apollo26 (5. November 2008)

apollo26 schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> Ich Möchte Mein White Industries Eno Freilaufritzel Mit 16t
> Gegen Eins Mit 18t Tauschen!
> ...



erledigt!!!!!


----------



## chris_01 (5. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
ich suche ein Bianchi Pista in chrom, siehe Pic






in 49 oder 51 cm Rahmengröße. Gerne auch neu (nur eben nicht für 750 EUR!)

dazu 





um die Konfiguration fixed/freewheel zu fahren...

Vielen Dank!
Beste Grüße
CHRiS


----------



## Kieferos (6. November 2008)

Ich suche einen Flatbar, silber mit 31.8 Klemmung. Alternativ würde ich mich auch mit Bar Shims 31.8mm -> 25.4mm in schwarz zufrieden geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nachtzugfahrer (8. November 2008)

hallo Leute,

ich verkaufe meine Eastern MTB Singlespeed Nabe (36 Loch 14 mm Achse)

die 3 monate von mir gefahren wurde.

ich möchte mir naemlich eine lilane nabe fuer mein eastern nighttrain zulegen.

Die Nabe ist nicht beschädigt oder sonstiges.

der Preis liegt bei 90(VB) + Versand

Über antworten würde ich mich freuen.!!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## robocop (9. November 2008)

verkaufe oa. singlespeeder
rahmen gabel sind in top originalzustand alle aufkleber sind wie neu
kein rost, keine dellen nicht verbogen oder gerissen
oberrohr 565mm rh 57 cm
vorbauschaft und sattelstütze sind nicht festgefressen
innenlager und steuersatz drehen gut
laufradsatz ohne achter reifen auch noch gut
übersetzung 52-16 ein 42 kb geb ich auch dazu
ebenso die original hakenpedale aus metall
relativ leicht für einen cromorahmen
mit aluflatbar und leichtem sattel kommt man auf 9 kg fahrbereit
bike ist ohne versteckte mängel
einfach draufsetzen und losfahren

zum absoluten schnäppchenpreis von 119 euro
versand euro 35 brd versichert


----------



## Nachtzugfahrer (9. November 2008)

Verkaufe eine Eastern MTB Singlespeed Nabe ...

Farbe:Weiß
36 Loch
14mm Achse

sie ist gebraucht ca 3 Monate und um die 250 - 300 km wurdn gefahren.

Preis beträgt so 90  (VHB) + Versand

;D

Bei interesse melden, Danke


----------



## apollo26 (10. November 2008)

apollo26 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Sooo, die letzten Langster Teile  die ich noch abzugeben habe
> 
> ...



Hallo

Alles bis auf den Lenker ist verkauft!!

Danke


----------



## moe 11 (10. November 2008)

ich danke auch für die hebel


----------



## freejack (10. November 2008)

Liebe Freunde ich suche auf diesem Weg einen Flachmann resp vor allem einen Halter dafür.
Irgendeiner was zum Verkauf?

Und eine ältere Syncros VR Nabe würde an meinem Projekt auch noch anklang finden.
Danke
Dänu


----------



## RoCkZ (10. November 2008)

Also ich suche nen 9T Driver fÃ¼r meine Revell Nabe!!!!
Biete bis zu 100â¬!!!


----------



## chri55 (10. November 2008)

RoCkZ schrieb:


> Also ich suche nen 9T Driver für meine Revell Nabe!!!!
> Biete bis zu 100!!!



http://www.moshcore.com/products/product_info.php?info=p40_Revell-9T-Driver.html


----------



## RoCkZ (10. November 2008)

your enemy schrieb:


> http://www.moshcore.com/products/product_info.php?info=p40_Revell-9T-Driver.html



Auch schon gesehn  Aber nen Freund hat damit keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht...


----------



## hoshman (11. November 2008)

jemand nen 135er surly nabensatz flip flop rumliegen?gerne silber, is aber kein muss.
hätte ne schwarze surly 135 singlespeed - disc nabe in mavic reflex (für drahtreifen) zum tausch mit eventuellem wertausgleich anzubieten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Bontrager (11. November 2008)

Hallo!
Biete SELLE ROYAL Dolphin Sattel in schwarz oder weiß.....NOS...mit original Staub von 1990 

Foto kann ich leider z.Z. nicht reinstellen,aber er ist im ...singlespeedshop...anzusehen!
Preis 20,- Euro + 4,50 Porto


----------



## realbiker (11. November 2008)

Ich suche einen 28" Rahmen den man Singlespeed aufbauen kann - er soll für Cantis oder V-Brakes sein und eher billig - kann ruhig etwas älter sein! Danke!


----------



## RoCkZ (11. November 2008)

realbiker schrieb:


> Ich suche einen 28" Rahmen den man Singlespeed aufbauen kann - er soll für Cantis oder V-Brakes sein und eher billig - kann ruhig etwas älter sein! Danke!



Habe nen Eastern Bikes Dj4 in grün!!

Bilder auf Anfrage


----------



## edelweiss449 (11. November 2008)

-V- Odyssey Monolever Medium rechts
eigentlich BMX Bremshebel, passt aber auch an Cantis und RR-Bremsen. für 22mm Lenker, Klappschanier. eigentlich ideal für Flatbar Fixies oder SSP. #
Preis VB, Fotos per Mail


----------



## realbiker (11. November 2008)

RoCkZ schrieb:


> Habe nen Eastern Bikes Dj4 in grün!!
> 
> Bilder auf Anfrage



Ich glauh nicht das der für 28" Laufräder ist ...


----------



## RoCkZ (11. November 2008)

realbiker schrieb:


> Ich glauh nicht das der für 28" Laufräder ist ...



Sry verlesen  daschte 28" Rahmen...


----------



## carthum (11. November 2008)

Billigfixie. Sollte / wollte meine Freundin fahren - es blieb beim wollen.

Minerva Team-Rahmen, RH 54 cm (Mitte-oben), OR 56 cm (M-M), Chromgabel. Rahmen beinahe ungefahren, Gabel gut, mit Politur würde sie wieder richtig glänzen. Vorbau 3ttt, gekürzter Flatbar, Primax-Steuersatz.

Stronglight-Kurbel, SKF Patronenlager, 105er Pedale, Noname Aero-Stütze in 26,8 mit San Marco-Sattel. VR Campa Vento mit passendem Spanner, HR Dura Ace-Bahnnabe, umgebaut auf SKF Industrielager, mit 15er Ritzel und DA-Lockring, Mavic-Felge. Drahtreifen in 23-622 (Grand Prix bzw. Grand Prix 3000). Übersetzung 42:15.

Inkl. 105er Bremse + Hebel und neuem 52er Blatt.

Rad hat keinerlei Mängel und ist sofort einsatzbereit.

Preis: 240  plus Versand (z. B. DHL 6,90 ).


----------



## sir-florian (12. November 2008)

Hallo, ich suche einen Stahlrahmen in 26". Sollte schon 1 1/8 Steuerrohr haben. Lack kann schlecht sein, kommt sowieso neu. Muss nicht unbedingt SSP Rahmen sein. Aber günstig...


----------



## realbiker (12. November 2008)

*VERKAUFT!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (12. November 2008)

Neuer Preis für mein Kona Paddy Waggon

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/147490/cat/51


----------



## apollo26 (12. November 2008)

apollo26 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich suche ein Innenlager BSA 68, 107mm Wellenlänge mit ISO 4 Kant!
> 
> ...



Erledigt, Danke!


----------



## apollo26 (13. November 2008)

So, nachdem ich das Rad jetzt fertig habe mÃ¶chte ich es doch verkaufen.
Hier mal eine Auflistung aller Parts die verbaut sind und auch verbaut bleiben

HÃ¤tte event. auch interesse an einem tausch gegen ein Cyclocross Bike.
Mit 56ger RahmenhÃ¶he.


56ger Specialized Langester New York Rahmen mit Gabel (Carbon mit Aluschaft)


MichÃ© XPress Laufradsatz (FlipFlop Nabe)

MichÃ© Primato Pista Kurbel mit 47ger Gebhardt Bahnblatt

White Industries Eno Freilaufritzel 18T

KMC Inox Kette

Ritchey WCS 4 Axis Vorbau und StÃ¼tze

Specialized Toupe Gel Sattel (13omm)

BBB 40cm Ergo Lenker

Campangolo Chorous HR Bremse

Specialized Cross Breaking Lever


UVP knapp 1500â¬ (incl. aller Belege)

Das Rad ist ca 100km gefahren mit Garantie vom HÃ¤ndler

Preis VB 890â¬

GruÃ Apollo


----------



## GlanDas (14. November 2008)

Suche eine Flipflopnabe mit 126er Einbaubreite (alter RR standart)
32 Loch


----------



## apollo26 (16. November 2008)

Neuer Preis für das Langster

799 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/149940/cat/6/date/1215875274


----------



## kenidie (16. November 2008)

sers,

mir fehlen für mein neues fixie noch die Laufräder. Hat vielleicht jemand von euch noch ein schickes Vorder (100mm)- bzw. Hinterrad (126mm) rumstehen, dass er gerne verkaufen möchte?? Das wär echt genial, weil ebay geht gerade gar nicht (Preise!!!).
Danke schonmal im vorraus!
gruß kenidie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (17. November 2008)

gibt's das pedros trixie tool




in europäischen landen käuflich zu erwerben?
könnte als werkzeug für unterwegs ganz brauchbar sein.
finde es aber weder auf der pedros seite noch über google.
_edit: seh grad, ab januar 2009_


----------



## VEITHY (17. November 2008)

kenidie schrieb:


> sers,
> 
> mir fehlen für mein neues fixie noch die Laufräder. Hat vielleicht jemand von euch noch ein schickes Vorder (100mm)- bzw. Hinterrad (126mm) rumstehen, dass er gerne verkaufen möchte?? Das wär echt genial, weil ebay geht gerade gar nicht (Preise!!!).
> Danke schonmal im vorraus!
> gruß kenidie



bin auch auf der suche nach nem fixie lrs  (einzelnes hinterrad geht auch) oder ner fixie nabe. keine schlaufreifenfelge!

bei ebay gehts preilich echt grad drunter u drüber...


----------



## nikakoi (17. November 2008)

carthum schrieb:


> billigfixie. Sollte / Wollte Meine Freundin Fahren - Es Blieb Beim Wollen.
> 
> Minerva Team-rahmen, Rh 54 Cm (mitte-oben), Or 56 Cm (m-m), Chromgabel. Rahmen Beinahe Ungefahren, Gabel Gut, Mit Politur Würde Sie Wieder Richtig Glänzen. Vorbau 3ttt, Gekürzter Flatbar, Primax-steuersatz.
> 
> ...



150?


----------



## apollo26 (17. November 2008)

Sooooo jetzt in Teilen!

Specialized Langester New York Rahmen (56cm Sitzrohr) mit Gabel (Carbon mit Aluschaft), incl. Steuersatz FSA und Sattelklemme
Preis 240â¬ (100Km gelaufen)


MichÃ© XPress Laufradsatz (FlipFlop Nabe) ohne Decails sehen jetzt aus wie Deep V Felgen (100Km gelaufen)
Preis 179â¬ 

MichÃ© Primato Pista Kurbel mit 47ger Gebhardt Bahnblatt 170mm incl Innenlager BSA 107mm     (30Km gelaufen)
100â¬

White Industries Eno Freilaufritzel 18T NEU
65â¬

KMC Inox Kette 108 Glieder
(30Km gelaufen)
8â¬ 

Campangolo Chorous HR Bremse
25â¬ (100Km gelaufen)

Specialized Cross Breaking Lever Paar
15â¬

Alle Rechnungen vorhanden, zuzÃ¼glich Versand!













[/QUOTE]


----------



## apollo26 (18. November 2008)

apollo26 schrieb:


> Sooooo jetzt in Teilen!
> 
> Specialized Langester New York Rahmen (56cm Sitzrohr) mit Gabel (Carbon mit Aluschaft), incl. Steuersatz FSA und Sattelklemme
> Preis 220 (100Km gelaufen)
> ...


----------



## one.nomad (18. November 2008)

realbiker schrieb:


>


Hat wer noch was aehnliches rumlungern?
genauer:
19 -20 zoll (47-50cm)
555 - 575 oberrohr
mit / ohne gabel - aber auf alle faelle fuer starr (also am besten keine federgabelgeo)

Zustand egal (sollte noch brauchbar sein) und billigst...

Schwer, ich weiss, suchen eh viel zu viele, aber meine stadtschlampe is gebrochen =(

Besten dank fuers bemuehen


----------



## apollo26 (18. November 2008)

apollo26 schrieb:


> apollo26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Sooooo jetzt in Teilen!
> ...


----------



## apollo26 (19. November 2008)

apollo26 schrieb:


> apollo26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Sooooo jetzt in Teilen!
> ...


----------



## mubi (19. November 2008)

hi,

falls noch jemand auf der suche nach nem ordentlichen rahmen ist:
wheeler proline 5500.
von allen decals befreit.
darkburgundy/darkbraun metallic schimmereffekt.
keine dellen oder risse.
natürlich gebrauchsspuren in form von kratzen.

einmal von der seite:





und einmal von schräg hinten:





26" rahmen mit langen ausfallern.
mit dabei steuersatz und innenlager.
rahmenhöhe mitte/ mitte 49 oder mitte/ oberkante 53

ordentlicher zustand.

50 incl. versand


----------



## kne (20. November 2008)

Hat jemand ne Halflink-Kette abzugeben?

Bevorzugen würde ich die KMC PT710 Half-Link Chain


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mubi (20. November 2008)

mubi schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> Falls Noch Jemand Auf Der Suche Nach Nem Ordentlichen Rahmen Ist:
> Wheeler Proline 5500.
> ...







verkauft!!!


----------



## _booze_ (20. November 2008)

suche marin und speci stumpjumper stahlrahmen...farbe is völlig schnuppe nur größentechnisch sollte es für menschen um die 1,91 passen...


----------



## r0ckZ (20. November 2008)

suche n vernünftiges 17t freilaufritzel was auf ne miche primato pista passt


----------



## drinkandbike (21. November 2008)

hallo aus Frankfurt Main, suche Kona Paddy Wagon in Grösse 49 - 52 (Bonsaigrösse) und einen kona explosif in 16 Zoll!!!!

Grüsse kai


----------



## BlitzAhoi (21. November 2008)

Hätte eine Speed Tech Kurbelgarnitur über...Sind 170er und neue alte, sprich unbenutzt und bis vor kurzem noch verpackt gewesen. Für 110 Euro gehen sie weg. Ach ja, wegen dem Aussehen - Speed Tech hat damals für Tune die Kurbeln gefertigt - kommt also nicht von ungefähr....


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (21. November 2008)

hallo verkaufe hier: 

- einen tune lrs 
- kmpl. dt swiss speichen
- neue ersatz felge 
- irc mythos xc 
- (kein muß) ein 19zähne titan ritzel. 
- XT kassette + XT kette (beides eingefahren aufeinander)

VR 36loch HR 32loch, vordere felge und die ersatzfelge sind neu und beide 36loch, die hintere felge sollte sicherlich im nächsten jahr gewechselt werden, alle lager sind ok und laufen absolut ruhig, es handelt sich um einen ex-disc lrs, der freilauf von der HR-Nabe ist kmpl neu (achse,freilaufkörper,verzahnung-sperklingen,lager), mega genialer sound, dazu gibt es die beiden irc mäntel mit gutem profil, wenn man möchte gibt es noch das 19zähne titan ritzel dazu für 50e aufpreis. der lrs kann sehr gern in dresden angeschaut werden und ggf. auch dort abgeholt werden.

der preis liegt bei *250euro ohne titan ritzel* und bei *300euro mit ritzel*.

ps: ich putze den lrs vor verkauf nochmal!! da er etwas schmutzig ist.  
bilder hier:


















grüße alex


----------



## robocop (22. November 2008)

Verkaufe schönes CroMo Rahmen Gabel Set
RH 58 cm Oberrohr 555 mm
Gewicht Rahmen nur 2074 Gramm
Gabel Chrom wie neu Gewicht nur 785 Gramm
Innenverlegter Bremszug, horizontale Ausfallenden.
Einige Lackschäden, aber nix tragisches.
Rahmen ist rostfrei, nicht verbogen, gerissen oder sonst was.
Inkl neuwertigem Shimano 105er Steuersatz, Shimano BB UN71 Innenlager
Aluvorbau und Alurennlenker.
Optimale Basis für leichten Singlespeeder oder Fixie.
Absolutes Schnäppchen in dieser Gewichtsklasse.
Versand BRD Euro 17 versichert, Österreich Euro 10.
Preis Euro 99


----------



## oldman (23. November 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> Surly Singleator Kettenspanner schwarz
> kommt mit beiden Federn
> 
> das Ding hat weniger als 450km gefahren, keine Macken.
> ...




verkauft


----------



## Deleted 5247 (25. November 2008)

Hier biete ich einen Cyco Rennradrahmen mit Gabel, Shimano 105 Steuersatz und SR Vorbau an.

Der Rahmen ist gebraucht und hat ein paar Lackschäden.

Ausstattung:
- Mannesmann 25 CrMo 4 Rohre
- Innenverlegter Bremszug
- Horizontale Ausfallenden mit Gewinden für Spannschrauben

Maße:
- Mitte Tretlager bis Oberkante Sattelrohr: 55cm
- Mitte Steuerrohr bis Mitte Sattelrohr: 56,5cm

*VHB: 55,- Euro*

Versicherter Versand: 6,90 Euro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Curtado (25. November 2008)

Hallo, 
ich verkaufe einen Surly 1*1 Rahmen mit Gabel und neuem FSA Orbit Steuersatz, evtl. auch mit Kurbel
Grösse 18 Zoll
Preis 250 Euro


----------



## Curtado (25. November 2008)

Hallo,
verkaufe einen Sobre single Rahmen in der Grösse 19". Der Rahmen ist ca. 2 Monate alt und hat bis auf einen kleinen Kratzer am Oberrohr keine Gebrauchsspuren.Weitere Bilder in meinem Album 
Preis 330 Euro


----------



## VEITHY (25. November 2008)

hi,

suche nen stahlrahmen mit horizontalen ausfallenden. der rahmen sollte ein 11/8 steuerrohr haben und die rahmenhöhe sollte nicht über 50 cm sein. der rest is eigentlich egal... das ganze sollte nicht zu teuer sein. den oben angebotene surly usw. kann ich mir leider nicht leisten! 

natürlich sollte der rahmen noch technisch in ordnung sein u keine schäden haben.

schon mal thx!

gruß daniel


----------



## l.o.k.i (26. November 2008)

Hallo,

suche günstige singlespeed Rennradbremsen.
Also wer welche übrig hat


----------



## ONE78 (26. November 2008)

Curtado schrieb:


> Hallo,
> verkaufe einen Sobre single Rahmen in der Grösse 19". Der Rahmen ist ca. 2 Monate alt und hat bis auf einen kleinen Kratzer am Oberrohr keine Gebrauchsspuren.Weitere Bilder in meinem Album
> Preis 330 Euro



Hi, willste die Thomson auch loswerden? wenn die in 27,2 ist hätte ich starkes Interesse!
mfg Thomas


----------



## hoshman (26. November 2008)

l.o.k.i schrieb:


> singlespeed Rennradbremsen.



wasn das?
die kleine schwester von fixie-brake??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## l.o.k.i (26. November 2008)

@hoshman
Bremshebel ohne integrierte Schaltung

eigentlich brauche ich eh nur die Bremshebel


----------



## Kieferos (26. November 2008)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Hi, willste die Thomson auch loswerden? wenn die in 27,2 ist hätte ich starkes Interesse!
> mfg Thomas



Falls noch mehr Einzelteile weggehen sollten, hätte ich Interesse an der Kurbel samt Innenlager !

Gruß
Basti


----------



## elsepe (26. November 2008)

Tausche ON ONE Midge lenker(drop-bar) gegen einen on one mary bar oder verkauf für 40 euro


----------



## dlareg (26. November 2008)

Hallo,ist der Rahmen noch da?Ich würde ihn gern haben.Kontodaten per pn.Gruss Gerald.


----------



## Curtado (27. November 2008)

dlareg schrieb:


> Hallo,ist der Rahmen noch da?Ich würde ihn gern haben.Kontodaten per pn.Gruss Gerald.



Welchen Rahmen meinst Du?


----------



## dlareg (27. November 2008)

FloidAcroid schrieb:


> Hier biete ich einen Cyco Rennradrahmen mit Gabel, Shimano 105 Steuersatz und SR Vorbau an.
> 
> Der Rahmen ist gebraucht und hat ein paar Lackschäden.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted 5247 (27. November 2008)

Ja, das Rahmenset ist noch zu haben.

Alles weitere am besten per privater Nachricht / E-Mail.


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (27. November 2008)

Hätte noch: 

1x Shimano 105 Bremskorpus (Lange Schenkel) mit Ultegra-Bremsbelägen. Nagelneu, nicht einmal angeschraubt. Weiß nicht, was ich dafür verlangen soll, also bestes Angebot und er is weg. Bild kommt noch.


----------



## apollo26 (28. November 2008)

apollo26 schrieb:


> VERKAUFT!!


----------



## mubi (28. November 2008)

hi, 

verkaufe meinen alten 26zoll stahlrenner. wie man sieht noch ungereinigt!!!
bianchi snake mit langen ausfallern. 
zustand gut. keine dellen. keine risse. nur kratzer. 
decals an unter- und sattelrohr sehr gut. 
den aufkleber am oberrohr hatte ich mal versucht zu entfernen aber 
dann wieder gelassen.

material bianchi tubing carbon steel 
rahmenhöhe bis ende sattelrohr 50cm
steuersatz 1 zoll
gewinde super.













50 inklusive versand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Max.Schumann (29. November 2008)

hej mubi,
schönes rotes Ding, das Du hast. allerdings schaut mir der Gabelschaft arg kurz aus. muss das so, ist das ein anderes System als bei den aktuellen Mountainbikes? Ist es möglich an die Gabel ein Schutzblech zu schrauben? es schaut irgendwie nicht so aus:
bin nämlich gerade, ein solides Stadtrad zusammenzusuchen. und da sind Schutzbleche leider Pflicht.

neben Rahmen bin ich allerdings momentan noch auf der Suche nach günstigen, soliden Parts. falls jemand für ein paar Bier Bezahlung alte funktionstüchtige Laufräder, Antriebs-, Brems-, Lenk- oder Sitzkomponenten loswerden will, darf er sich sehr gerne melden!

frohe Grüße aus München!

max


----------



## brausekopf (29. November 2008)

neben Rahmen bin ich allerdings momentan noch auf der Suche nach günstigen, soliden Parts. falls jemand für ein paar Bier Bezahlung alte funktionstüchtige Laufräder, Antriebs-, Brems-, Lenk- oder Sitzkomponenten loswerden will, darf er sich sehr gerne melden!

frohe Grüße aus München!

max[/QUOTE]

...dann schick mal ne kiste rüber...


----------



## GlanDas (29. November 2008)

Will meinen kompletten Antrieb erneuern.

Deshalb auf der Suche nach einem 16er Ritzel für Kassette, einem SSP Kettenblatt mit 44 Zähnen und 104er Lochkreis. Das alles am besten 1/8 dicke und mit passender Kette. 

Wer noch eine 26.8 dicke und 350mm lange Sattelstütze in Schwarz ohne Versatz ab zu geben hat, darf sich auch per PN melden.


----------



## Curtado (29. November 2008)

curtado schrieb:


> hallo,
> Verkaufe Einen Sobre Single Rahmen In Der Grösse 19". Der Rahmen Ist Ca. 2 Monate Alt Und Hat Bis Auf Einen Kleinen Kratzer Am Oberrohr Keine Gebrauchsspuren.weitere Bilder In Meinem Album
> Preis 330 Euro




Verkauft !!!!


----------



## VEITHY (29. November 2008)

> hej mubi,
> schönes rotes Ding, das Du hast. allerdings schaut mir der Gabelschaft arg kurz aus.



das is doch normal so, is ja keine ahead gabel, sondern ne gewindegabel! da fejlt glaub nur die abschließende mutter vom steuersatz...


----------



## VEITHY (29. November 2008)

tauche 16T ritzel gegen 18t ritzel (für shimano kassetten) das ritzel stammt nicht aus ner zerlegten kassette und so eins will ich auch nicht ;-)

sowas hier: http://www.indiansummer.ch/cc_images/cache_3236505.jpg

das ritzel war nur kurz montiert die übresetzung hat mir nicht gepasst!


----------



## mubi (29. November 2008)

VEITHY schrieb:


> das is doch normal so, is ja keine ahead gabel, sondern ne gewindegabel! da fejlt glaub nur die abschließende mutter vom steuersatz...



richtig!!!

verkauft


----------



## ChrisKing (30. November 2008)

Kona Paddy Wagon http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/147490/cat/51


----------



## robocop (30. November 2008)

verkaufe neuwertige cannondale singlespeed kurbel
kettenblatt alu 53 zusätzlich leg ich noch ein 42er aufpreisfrei bei
passendes shimano bb 5500 octalink innenlager, welches einwandfrei läuft gibts auch dazu
alle gewinde top
preis euro 32


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olli (30. November 2008)

*Kona Explosif Rahmen*, leider mit winziger Delle im Sitzrohr (bin mit dem Schraubenschlüssel abgerutscht), Delle ist winzig und nicht fotografierbar, dazu P2 Gabel und Token Steuersatz, beides neu. Der Rahmen ist 18' und fast wie neu!

Rahmen/Gabel/Steuersatz/Sattelklemme und die nagelneuen, klassischen SHIMANO 739-V-Brakes (die schönsten V-Brakes, die es jemals gab): 400.- zzgl. Versand

Vorbau und Stütze Truvativ XR sowie RaceFace Lenker mit Onza Barends: 75.- Aufpreis

Kurbel Blackspire mit 36Z KBL und Shimano BBUN: 100.- Aufpreis


----------



## Curtado (30. November 2008)

On-One Mary Bar noch nie montiert in orginal Verpackung 50 Euro

Specialites Blade 38 Zähne sehr wenig gefahren 25 Euro.






Ritzel Surly 19 Zähne Stahl sehr wenig gefahren 18 Euro


----------



## martn (30. November 2008)

wenn der preis für das surly ritzel inkl. versand is, nehm ichs.


----------



## Golkonda (30. November 2008)

Hallo

ich suche eine eno-ssp nabe, 135mm. eccentric natürlich.

Grüße

s.


----------



## brausekopf (30. November 2008)

olli schrieb:


> *Kona Explosif Rahmen*, leider mit winziger Delle im Sitzrohr (bin mit dem Schraubenschlüssel abgerutscht), Delle ist winzig und nicht fotografierbar, dazu P2 Gabel und Token Steuersatz, beides neu. Der Rahmen ist 18' und fast wie neu!
> 
> Rahmen/Gabel/Steuersatz/Sattelklemme und die nagelneuen, klassischen SHIMANO 739-V-Brakes (die schönsten V-Brakes, die es jemals gab): 400.- zzgl. Versand
> 
> ...



...schön isser ja schon, der explosif...aber meine frau bringt mich um...


----------



## a.nienie (1. Dezember 2008)

Curtado schrieb:


> On-One Mary Bar noch nie montiert in orginal Verpackung 50 Euro


melde mal interesse an. porto ist mit drin, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 5247 (1. Dezember 2008)

Mein Cyco Rahmen ist verkauft, weswegen die Beiträge #1536 und #1549 gelöscht werden können - danke!


----------



## robocop (2. Dezember 2008)

verkauft



robocop schrieb:


> verkaufe Neuwertige Cannondale Singlespeed Kurbel
> Kettenblatt Alu 53 Zusätzlich Leg Ich Noch Ein 42er Aufpreisfrei Bei
> Passendes Shimano Bb 5500 Octalink Innenlager, Welches Einwandfrei Läuft Gibts Auch Dazu
> Alle Gewinde Top
> Preis Euro 32


----------



## robocop (2. Dezember 2008)

Verkaufe neuen MTB Singlespeed Rohloff Rahmen schwarz matt gepulvert
Rahmenhöhe 48 cm, Oberrohr parallel 565 mm
Steuerrohr semiintegriert und gefräst
Sattelstützendurchmesser 31,6 mm ausgerieben
Tretlager 68 mm BSA geschnitten
Verschiebbare Ausfallenden mit Discaufnahme
Gewicht inkl Ausfallenden nur 1698 Gramm
Optimal für Aufbau als Singlespeed oder Nabenschaltung.
Rahmen ist neu, technisch und optisch mängelfrei
NP 299 Euro

Preis nur 159 Euro.
Versand BRD versichert Euro 15


----------



## VEITHY (2. Dezember 2008)

aus welchem haus kommt der rahemn denn?


----------



## robocop (2. Dezember 2008)

VEITHY schrieb:


> aus welchem haus kommt der rahemn denn?



vom örtlichen fahrradhändler
hersteller ist mir nicht bekannt
wird von irgendeinem taiwan bruzzler sein


----------



## _booze_ (2. Dezember 2008)

is der rohloff rahmen vom taiwanesischen brutzler astro...wird auch gerne für die auf ebay erhältlichen "wildfang" teile benutzt


----------



## Dieselwiesel (2. Dezember 2008)

Verkaufe meine geliebten roten PBC Kurbeln da ich meinen Harem etwas ausdünnen muss/will.

ACHTUNG!!!
Die Kurbel ist nur mit ein oder zwei Kettenblättern fahrbar jedoch NICHT mit drei Kettenblättern!!!
Wenn nur ein Kettenblatt an die Stelle des großen blattes montiert wird ergibt sich eine sehr  "cleane" Optik.

Lochkreis ist 94mm
Kurbellänge: 175mm
Gewicht: genau 350gr. !!!!!!!

Die Kurbel wurde ursprünglich für die Benutzung mit einem (oder zwei) Kettenblatt überarbeitet.
Es wurde aus optischen Gründen die Gewinde des kleinen Kettenblattes ausgebohrt und die Löcher ganz leicht gesenkt.
Die Pedalaugen wurden nach hinten durchbohrt so das sich auch die aktuelen Pedale mit Inbus befestigen lassen.
Danach wurden die Kurbel vom Fachbetrieb NEU ELOXIERT und leicht nachpoliert.
Deshalb sehen die Kurbeln neuwertig aus.
Seitdem wurden die Kurbeln nicht montiert und auch nie gefahren!!!

Preis: 125 inkl. vers. Versand

Wie immer werden meine Artikel unter Ausschluss der gesetzlichen Gewährleistung verkauft, da Privatverkauf.


----------



## Hell-on-Wheelz (2. Dezember 2008)

Suche ein Kettenblatt mit 46 oder 48 T. Möglichst schwarz und ganz WICHTIG: Lochkreis 94mm(Soll auf eine alte LX-5-Loch-Kurbel).


----------



## ottokarina (2. Dezember 2008)

da die kalten tage nun wieder beginnen und auch die strassen zunehmend glatter werden, habe ich mich nun doch für eine bremse am hinterrad entschieden. daher such ich dringenst einen teil des magura evolution adapters. und zwar genau diesen hier. es ist das gegenstück zu dem stück auf dem magura steht.

wers hat ist herzlich eingeladen sich zu melden.
...gruß...ottokarina


----------



## Smackes (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe, so meine ich, einen alten Satz Magura Adapter im Keller liegen, da ich irgendwann mal auf die neuen Adapter gewechselt habe.
Ich schau heute Abend mal nach und melde mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mubi (3. Dezember 2008)

jetzt suche ich auch mal was 

stahlrahmen mit langen oder horizontalen ausfallern (so altes rr-mäßig).
rh max. 48cm. 
farbe und zustand egal (nix neues!).

was nicht heissen soll, dass ich irgendein verbeultes ding angeboten bekommen möchte. 

los, los leute! zeigt mal her, was ihr noch in euren kellern liegen habt! 

danke schonmal im voraus für eure mühe...


----------



## Smackes (3. Dezember 2008)

@ottokarina: Sodele, bin gerade aus´m Keller zurück (hust).
Habe einen kompletten Satz der Evolution Adapter gefunden. 
Brauchst Du den Schnellspanner dazu?
Schick mir Deine Adresse via PN und sie gehen morgen früh in die Post (So dreckig wie sie sind). Wenn ich sie saubermachen soll, müssen wir nochmal über den Preis verhandeln


----------



## kingpin18 (6. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

hätte ein Chris King 16Z Singlespeed Ritzel ab zu geben.
Hätte da gern noch 18 dafür oder tausche gegen ein 15Z Ritzel.

Versand 1,45





Bei Interesse oder fragen PM oder Mail


----------



## Curtado (7. Dezember 2008)

Verkaufe 2 XT-M760 HT2 Kurbeln einmal poliert für 35 Euro 




und einmal Lackiert für 30 Euro.
Ich hätte auch noch ein gebrauchtes XT Innenlager für 5 Euro anzubieten.


----------



## Dieselwiesel (7. Dezember 2008)

dieselwiesel schrieb:


> verkaufe Meine Geliebten Roten Pbc Kurbeln Da Ich Meinen Harem Etwas Ausdünnen Muss/will.
> 
> Achtung!!!
> Die Kurbel Ist Nur Mit Ein Oder Zwei Kettenblättern Fahrbar Jedoch Nicht Mit Drei Kettenblättern!!!
> ...



Verkauft !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Radical (9. Dezember 2008)

Miche Team Kurbel NEU

Noch nie montiert mit Rockring und 44 Kettenblatt. 170mm
47,50 inkl. Versand 






Singlespeed MTB

Eigentlich für einen "Freund" zusammengebaut, der dan aber doch abgesprungen ist. Steckt viel Arbeit und viele Neuteile drin. Momentan im Stadtsetup, Waldbereifung ist aber auch kein Problem. Rahmenhöhe ist 49 cm Mitte - Mitte.
Teileauflistung gibts bei Interesse per PN, ebenso den Preis welchen ich an Hand dieser nochmal ausrechnen muss.
















größere Bilder im Flickr


----------



## nikedi (10. Dezember 2008)

Hallo!

Hat jemand nen alten Holland-Rahmen rumstehen oder nen Freund der sowas rumstehen hat?
Will mir unbedingt etwas schönes damit aufbauen!

Meldet euch!

Gruß,
Lukas


----------



## ChristophK (11. Dezember 2008)

Kurbel
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/157035/cat/500

Kurbeln
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/157026/cat/500

Naben
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/157019/cat/500

Rahmenset
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/157018/cat/500

Alle Preise evtl. verhandelbar.


----------



## Radical (11. Dezember 2008)

*Diamondback SSP MTB Rahmen + Gabel*

SSP taugliche Ausfaller die von mir noch ein bißchen aufgefeilt wurden. Tioga Steuersatz läuft gut und bleibt drin. Rh Mitte - OK Rohr 44cm. Farbton ist durch Blitz etwas Lila, in Realität eher ein kräftiges Dunkelblau.

50  inkl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kenidie (11. Dezember 2008)

verkaufe mein Miche Ritzel, Z14, kaum gefahren, wenns hoch kommt 30km. 
Preis 6 â¬ + 1,45 â¬ Versand.
Bei fragen oder interesse einfach PN an mich!


----------



## gtbiker (14. Dezember 2008)

3ttt Vorbau, 1Zoll, 80mm, 5 Euro plus 2 Euro Versand deutschlandweit.




Lenker 3ttt, 38mm breit, Modell Grand Prix, 8 Euro plus 4 Euro Versand deutschlandweit.




Mehr Bilder im Fotoalbum unter "Verkauf".


----------



## gtbiker (15. Dezember 2008)

gtbiker schrieb:


> 3ttt Vorbau, 1Zoll, 80mm, 5 Euro plus 2 Euro Versand deutschlandweit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


#1588

Verkauft!
Danke!


----------



## Curtado (15. Dezember 2008)

curtado schrieb:


> verkaufe 2 Xt-m760 Ht2 Kurbeln Einmal Poliert Für 35 Euro
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Verkauft!!!


----------



## _stalker_ (15. Dezember 2008)

Verkaufe Kinesis Maxlight Starrgabel.
Alles weitere gibt es hier.


----------



## cibi (15. Dezember 2008)

- neuer Syntace VRO Flatbar Ecolite, ohne VRO-Plastikringe (wurden entfernt), geht laut Beipackzettel auch mit konventionellen 25.4er Vorbauten, 630mm , 12° , *24.-*

- Syntace Ecoriser VRO, ohne VRO-Plastikringe, geht laut Beipackzettel auch mit konventionellen Vorbauten, neu, 630mm, 12°, 1x montiert, ungefahren, *24.-*

- XT 739 Umwerfer, neu, 31.8 ,TP,DS , *16.-*

- XTR 950 VR-Nabe, 32 Loch, neu , *27.-*

- XT Bärentatzen, gebraucht, Lager top , *28.-*

- schw. Salsa Shaft Stütze, altes Modell, 31.6, gebr. *24.-*

- Salsa Mangitos Barends, schw., neu, *15.-*

- Salsa Sattelklemme 34.9 , gebr. , *15.-*

- KB 46Z, 110 LK, silber,neuwertig, Shimano SG F-46 , *17.-*

- neues LX 570 Schaltwerk , *20.-*

- Syntace Megaforce Vorbauten, schw., 120  u. 135mm, 6°,  leicht gebraucht, je *14.-*

- Syntace Duraflite , gebr., 54 cm, 9° , mit Syntace Plugs, *16.-*

- Mavic Felge F519, 26" , schw., 32 Loch,1x eingespeicht, ungefahren, wie neu, *30.-*

- XT VR-Schnellspanner, neu ,*5.-*

- Bicycles Winterjacke mit Windtex in XXL , wenig getragen, *25.-*


Versand nach Wunsch und Absprache per Maxibrief, DHL-Päckchen oder -Paket.





































Die matte Stelle am Blech sind nur Aufkleberreste, mach ich noch wech.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elsepe (15. Dezember 2008)

verirrt?


----------



## Alpi-Andi (16. Dezember 2008)

Tag auch, 

so nun mal Tacheles:
Edle Teile wollt Ihr?
Na dann aufgehorcht, weil der Nikkl räumt seinen Keller aus. Ne nix, Rost und Mist. Nur das Feinste Zeug. Beispiele gefällig? (Bitte nur Kenner weiterlesen... 
Boone Ti Ritzel und Kettenblätter
ChrisKing - NoTubes Laufräder
Hope - Salsa Laufräder
White Industries The One Kurbeln mit Titan-Innenlager von Tune
Salsa Rahmen (El Mariachi und noch nen Kult-Überraschungs-Hobel)
und noch so einiges mehr, auch 29er...

Hergeben mag er es nicht so, aber wenn der Keller zu klein wird.
Um allen Fragen und Angeboten vorzubeugen:
Start ist heute zwischen 20 und 21 Uhr auf Ebay, Benutzername ist "nikklspot", los geht´s...klick hier: http://search.ebay.de/_W0QQsassZnikklspot


Grüße vom Andi


----------



## Ratti (17. Dezember 2008)

Schaftvorbau 1 1/8", Stahl, schwarz

Als Übergangslösung funktioniert bei mir ein 40° mit 100mm. Bei geringerer Steigung sollte der Vorbau also vielleicht etwas kürzer sein. 

**************

 KB 33/34T LK 110

Optischer Zustand, Breite und Schaltkombatibilität egal. Zähne noch gut. Günstig.


----------



## one.nomad (19. Dezember 2008)

Ratti schrieb:


> KB 33/34T LK 110
> 
> Optischer Zustand, Breite und Schaltkombatibilität egal. Zähne noch gut. Günstig.




das 36er hier nuetzt dir damit nix, vermute ich mal, oder?


----------



## Crypter (19. Dezember 2008)

@Ratti: Was heißt günstig? Hätte noch ein wenig gefahrenes 34er Surly-Edelstahlblatt hier, preislich aber selbst noch keine Idee.


----------



## michiha (19. Dezember 2008)

Suche ´ne günstige Kurbel, 5-Arm, Vierkant, Lochkreis 110


----------



## michiha (19. Dezember 2008)

Vielleicht hat auch noch einer ´n LINKEN Kurbelarm von´ner XT FC-M730 rumliegen und keine Verwendung mehr dafür???


----------



## one.nomad (20. Dezember 2008)

*Shimano Hone FC-M600 Kurbel so sie jemand mag - 30  VHB*






*Deore XT 36 Zähne Kettenblatt, schwarz, gebraucht. - 10  VHB*





*Deore 32 Zähne Kettenblatt, neu - 11 VHB*


----------



## robocop (21. Dezember 2008)

verkaufe abgebildetes set plus bremsen und original käfigpedale
nähere angaben siehe bikemarkt
Euro 59
versand brd euro 40 da sperrgut österreich euro 20 da sperrgut


----------



## kimpel (21. Dezember 2008)

Der ganze Spass muss endlich mal raus hier, ich habe keine Verwendung mehr dafür, über alle Preise kann man reden, Tausch natürlich möglich. Bei Interesse gerne auch mehr Bilder.

Den Anfang macht meine "Coladose":
Ghost HTX Scandium Rahmen von 1998(meine ich), von mir komplett entlackt, Schaltzugegenhalter und Disc-AUfnahme entfernt, von Tuner schwarz eloxiert und mit 2Paar Aluminium - Flaschenhalter - Nieten versehen, ich bin ihn so problemlose 2,5Jahre gefahren, den montierten Acros AH-02S Steuersatz(Baseplate sollte man sich evtl. ne neue besorgen) , Sattelklemme und ein Ersatz-Schaltauge gibts dazu. Die "Einschuss-" bzw. "Beschleunigungs-" löcher von Bild3 kommen von den Gepäckträgerösen, dazu kommt noch eine Delle am OR, die meine ich noch vom Vorbesitzer ist (Ist sie, ausm Sommer '06).
OR: 57cm (entlang des Rohrs)
SR: 52cm (bis Oberkante) 47cm(bis Mitte OR)
StR: 14,2cm (16cm mit Steuersatz)
KettenSt.: ca 42cm
Gewicht: *1440g* komplett mit Steuersatz




















VHB 80

Die "passende" Gabel zum Rahmen: 
Carbon/Alu -Starrgabel, V-Brake-Only, 395mm Einbaulänge, 200mm Schafft, Laut Vorbesitzer seit Anfang 2006 in Benutzung
*644g*




VHB 55 Vorkaufsrecht: Eingangradforum

Specialites TA Kettenblatt, passend zur Kurbel, LK110mm, 44t




VHB 20

28" Singlespeed - Laufradsatz
White ENO Exzentrisch  / White M15
2* Rigida DP 18, silber, mit Bremsflanke
je 32*DT Comp silber, 3x gekreuzt in Prolock-Nippeln
inkl. Schhwalbe Felgenband, Dicta Ritzel und Cyclo Ritzelabzieher








VHB 210

Suchen tue ich:
Alu/Carbon Rennrad Gabel in Gerade, für 1" Steuerrohre, Ahead

Eine gerade Schwarze Sattelstütze in 27,2mm, gerne auch was "höherwertiges" ala Thomson
Tektro R725 / Oval A700 Aero-Bremse fürs Vorderrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Förster (23. Dezember 2008)

Hat jemand ein Ritzel in DX-Qualität mit 20Zähnen übrig? Naja, Preis sollte so günstig wie möglich sein.


----------



## carthum (23. Dezember 2008)

Zur Refinanzierung des nächsten Rades muss nun das Stadt-Ersatz-Ersatzrad gehen  Es handelt sich um einen GT Timberline-Aufbau:

Rahmen GT Timberline, anno 1989/90, RH 46 cm, OR 56 cm. Gabel wurde von einem GT Outpost genommen.
Vorbau und Lenker noname, Griffe Scott Lock-on, Bremshebel XT 739.
Bremse vorn XT 739, hinten die originale U-Brake.
Stütze BBB Skyscraper in 26,2 mm, Sattel Radical mit Titaniumgestell.
LRS mit einfachen Shimano-Naben (RM irgendwas) und passenden Felgen, Reifen gute Marathon in 47-559.
Kurbel XT 752, 44er Blatt, Innenlager BB-ES51, Surly Ritzel 17 Zähne, Kette Sram PC-830, Pedale XT Bärentatzen.

Das Rad habe ich im Oktober neu aufgebaut und seitdem ca. 150 km bewegt. Technisch sehr gut, optisch gut bis sehr gut. Nagelneu waren Griffe, Stütze, Innenlager, Ritzel, Blatt, Kette.

Auf dem Bild sind noch die alte Stütze und andere Pedale montiert.

Ich dachte an VHB 250  inkl. Versand.


----------



## robocop (24. Dezember 2008)

robocop schrieb:


> verkaufe Abgebildetes Set Plus Bremsen Und Original Käfigpedale
> Nähere Angaben Siehe Bikemarkt
> Euro 59
> Versand Brd Euro 40 Da Sperrgut österreich Euro 20 Da Sperrgut




Verkauft


----------



## Deleted 30552 (24. Dezember 2008)

NOS Dancelli MTB Rahmen

verkaufe einen ungefahrenen Dancelli Rahmen. 

super selten.

handmade in italien.

stahl gemufft. 

alles (insbesondere die verlegung der züge) erinnert stark an einen frühen rennradrahmen. 

sattelrohr mitte-oberkante: 44 cm

aber ich denke, daß man bei diesem rahmen eher von der oberrohrlänge ausgehen sollte

oberrohrlänge gemessen entlang am oberrohr mitte - mitte 55,5-56 cm 

stammt aus einem radladen und hat Lagerspuren/ lackabblatzerchen, ist also nicht ganz makellos

richtig geile farbgestaltung! neon-pink

 


preis: 120 euro plus 10 euro versand


----------



## Deleted 30552 (25. Dezember 2008)

Matze010 schrieb:


> NOS Dancelli MTB Rahmen
> 
> verkaufe einen ungefahrenen Dancelli Rahmen.
> 
> ...





(erste und letzte) Preissenkung: 100 euro plus 10 euro versand


----------



## brausekopf (25. Dezember 2008)

Matze010 schrieb:


> (erste und letzte) Preissenkung: 100 euro plus 10 euro versand



sind die ausfallenden singlespeedtauglich?


----------



## robocop (26. Dezember 2008)

verkaufe folgendes bike
gebrauchte teile:
alurahmen rh 50 oberrohr 585 mm blau
laufradsatz shimano 105 mavic felgen
xt kurbel 730 
th industries innenlager 2rs kugellager austauschbar
amoeba vitra 27,2 stütze
avid sd 2 bremshebel übersetzung verstellbar für vbrake und canti
bontrager flatbar itm vorbau
shimano exage cantis
NEUTEILE:
SCHWALBE KOJAK 28*1,35
MICHELIN BUTYLSCHLÄUCHE
SHIMANO DX 16ER RITZEL
KMC KETTE
FSA ORBIT EQUIPE INDUSTRIELAGER STEUERSATZ
SINUS ALUGABEL
RENNSATTEL RITCHEY GRIFFE
JAGWIRE BREMSZÜGE
SWISSSTOP BREMSBELÄGE

Die 105er nabe hinten wurde auf schraubachse umgebaut und hält bombenfest
das bike ist absolut mängelfrei, technisch optisch und auch akkustisch
keine versteckten mängel
Gewicht ohne Pedale 9,24 kg
Auf wunsch umbau auf Rennlenker oder vbrake
Qualitativ sehr hochwertiges Bike zum Schnäppchenpreis
Euro 249 inkl VERSAND nach BRD. 
Hochauflösende Fotos gerne auf anfrage.


----------



## divergent! (26. Dezember 2008)

hi.

bin auf der suche nach einem ssp rennrad. rahmenhöhe max 52cm. gerne gebraucht und stahlrahmen. einfach mal was anbieten.

wer zufällig ein kona paddywagon verkaufen möchte in dieser größe ist auch willkommen

angebote einfach per mail mit foto und preisvorstellung direkt an mich:

[email protected]


----------



## gtbiker (29. Dezember 2008)

Shimano Außenhüllenklemmen.
2 x 1 1/8
1 x   5/8
Preis 1Euro plus 2Euro Versand deutschlandweit



->PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kacktus (30. Dezember 2008)

Suche eine gerade Rennradgabel 28" Zoll aus Stahl, Alu geht aber auch, für einen 1" Zoll Gewindesteuersätze. Ahead würde aber auch gehen.

Ohne Cantisockel! Gibt es sowas auch mit Scheibenbremsen aufnahme? 

So, eine Aero Fork wäre auch fast ganz cool. 

Schaftlänge: min. 140 mm

Wenn irgendwer einen Onlineshop kennt bitte ich euch mir mal den Link zu  senden. 
Sorry, habe gerade sowas von den überblick verloren, da ich mich sonst nie mit solchen Räder und Parts auseinandergesetzt habe.  

Vielen dank im voraus


----------



## gtbiker (30. Dezember 2008)

Campagnolo Nuova Record Headset
1 Zoll
1957
Neuwertiger Zustand, nie gefahren, minimale Spuren vom Ausbau aus Wanddekoration.
Preis: 60 Euro + 4Euro Versand.




Mehr Bilder: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/12372


----------



## El-Toro (30. Dezember 2008)

Moinsen,
Nu kommt leider auch mein Koga fixie wech.warum? fixiefahrn is einfach nich mein Ding.
Also dann mal los:
Hab das Ding selbst von Rennrad auf fixie umgebaut. Die Basis ist ein Koga Miyata Rennrad aus den (ende)80ern. Das Rad stand seit 1991 im Keller und wurde vor 2 Monaten dann von mir entdeckt und zum Fixie umgebaut. Ist demnach in gutem Zustand.
Das Ding is zwar auf Fixie umgebaut, aber es gibt alle Rennradparts dazu, sodass man es wieder auf den Original(rennnrad) Zustand zurÃ¼ckbauen kann.
Details der Rennradparts:
-Shimano LRS, *Naben* (vermutlich ebenfalls AX serie)mavic felgen, 2neue schlauchreifen vor ca 2monaten neu aufgebebbt, seit dem ca 40-50km gefahren
-Shimano Dura Ace Shifter
-Shimano 600 Schaltwerk + Umwerfer
-2 Shimano *AX* *Y-Bremsen* (dat is Retro!un schÃ¶n selten!) 
-Shimano 600er Rennradbremshebel
-paar schaltzuÃ¼ge+ weiÃe BremszughÃ¼lle

Soa nun zum jezigen Zustand ->fixie:
Koga Miyata Rahmen (RH:60cm)+gabel ChromoStahl, gemufft, handmade! Rahmen hat n paar kleine macken im Lack, nix wildes, keine Dellen!
shimano steuersatz
Shimano 600er Kurbel
Shimano Hakenpedale
nagelneues WeiÃes Lenkerband
nagelneuer Bremshebel
beide BremsbelÃ¤ge vor kurzem erneuert
Sram Singlespeedkette
Hinterrad:
Das fixie wurde nicht mit einer "klassischen" fixed nabe gefixed, sondern es handelt sich um ein Rad mit Disc aufnahmen, welches mit einem Fixie- Ritzel von Londonfixiebike (->http://www.londonfixiebike.co.uk/)bestÃ¼ckt wurde. Das Ritzel ist CNC gefrÃ¤st und ich habs mir extra aus England bestellt. Das Ritzel hat lebenslange Garantie, Rechnung gibts auch. Ersatzritzel sind ohne Probleme zu bekommen, sind echt knorke die leutz von dem Shop .

Der Reifen auf dem Hinterrad ist von Conti , nagelneu, keine 40km gefahrn.


wie gesagt das Rad ist momentan als fixie aufgebaut, kann aber wieder in den Originalzustand zurÃ¼ckversetzt werden, da ja alle Orig. Parts im Preis beinhaltet sind.

Das Rad steht in 70734 Fellbach (bei Stuttgart).

kein versand! ->warum? Ich einfach  keine Lust mehr auf ewiges verpacken und anschlieÃendem Stress mim KÃ¤ufer der sagt "mÃ¤Ã¤Ã¤Ã¤Ã¤h des unds des is kaputt"
desshalb: vorbeikommen, probefahrn, kaufen.

*Preis: 300â¬ VHB*

->Bilder: klick mich ich bin ein Link!

bei interesse bitte brav per PM melden   
 .;.


----------



## one.nomad (2. Januar 2009)

*Shimano Hone FC-M600 Kurbel so sie jemand mag - 30  VHB - Verkauft!*


----------



## akerit (2. Januar 2009)

Verkauf Phil Wood Bahn Naben Satz incl. Phil Ritzel.
siehe Anzeigenmarkt

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/161602/cat/23


----------



## carthum (4. Januar 2009)

Rahmen: Stahlrahmen Centurion, schwarzes, sehr gutes Pulver, RH 47 cm, OR effektiv 56 cm.
Gabel: Surly 1x1, nur für V-Brake, Aufkleber entfernt.
Steuersatz: FSA The Pig Pro DH.
Cockpit: Tioga-Vorbau, Lenker Kalloy Uno, Griffe Scott Lock On.
Bremsen: Griffe Deore, VR XT 770, HR aktuell Deore 511 (auf Wunsch auch XT).
VR: Tune Mig 70 schwarz, DT Swiss 4.1, DT Revo schwarz, 28° radial, XT-Spanner.
HR: Formula Disc-Nabe (4-Loch), Mavic XC-717, DT Comp, Spanner Deore.
Bereifung: Conti Twister Supersonic oder Ritchey Z-Max Comp.
Antrieb: Steinbach Stone-Kurbel, Roox DH-Spider, Blatt Race Face DH (plus sehr gutes Ersatzblatt), XT-Innenlager, Tune Titan-Goldaugen. Kette Sram PC-830, Point-Kettenspanner, Ritzel On One Groove Armada, Übersetzung 42:18.
Pedale: Wellgo B-58.
Sitzen: Sattelstütze BBB Skyscraper in 26,8 mm, ohne Sattel.

Das Rad ist komplett schwarz gehalten. Optischer Zustand sehr gut, technisch hervorragend.

Preise, immer inkl. Versand:

Wie oben beschrieben - 520 .
Mit dem passendem VR statt dem Tune/DT minus 100 .
Abgebildete Bereifung (Ignitor 90% bzw. Ice Spiker 99%) statt Bereifung s. o. plus 30 .
XT-Bremse statt hinten Deore plus 10 .
XTR-Bremse statt hinten Deore plus 25 .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gewürzwiesel (4. Januar 2009)

Verkaufe mein knapp 2 Monate altes *Kona Paddy Wagon Modell 2009.* Das Teil habe ich jetzt vielleicht 100 km in der Stadt gefahren. Schnurrt wie ein Kätzchen, aber ich komm vom MTB doch nicht so recht los.





*Rahmen:* Kona Cromoly Butted, Farbe Gloss Light Grey, RH 58 cm
*Gabel:* Kona Retro Road, schwarz
*Lenker:* Auf 48 cm gekürzter schwarzer Standardlenker, Vorbau Kona RD 120mm ±6°, anatomisch geformte Zeglo-Lenkergriffe, Headset TH
*Antrieb:* Kurbelarm FSA Gossammer, 42T-Kettenblatt, Tretlager RPM 7420, Pedale Wellgo LU-893
*Bremsen:* Tektro R538, Hebel Shimano BL-R700-R
*Sattel:* WTB Rocket V Comp, Sattelstütze Kona Thumb, Sattelklemme Kona Clamp
*Räder & Reifen:* Dicta 16T Freewheel/Fixed Side 16t, Speichen Sandvik Stainless 14g, Continental Ultrasport 700 x 28c, Formula-Naben, Felgen Alex Race28
*Kette:* Sram PC-1 Single Speed Chain
*Übersetzung:* 42:16

*Zustand:* sehr gut [eben erst im Nov. 2008 gekauft und aktuelles Modell von 2009!], allerdings bin ich beim Kürzen des Lenkers mit dem Trennschleifer ganz kurz an das Unterrohr gekommen, wo es deshalb eine ganz kleine Schramme gibt [s. 1.Bild unten]. Der Lenker ist nicht der originale Rennrad-Lenker, sondern ein passenderer normaler. Die Reflektoren kann man natürlich abmachen.

*Preis:* Der NP lag durch den individuellen Lenker und Bremshebel bei 635. Ich gebe das Teil für *490* ab. Für zehn Euro mehr gebe ich noch passende SKS-Schutzbleche dazu, die ich jedoch noch nicht angebaut habe. Eine Gewährleistung für das Bike schließe ich von meiner Seite aus, aber die Kaufquittung gibt es dazu und damit auch die Garantieansprüche an den Händler.

*Versand:* Biete ich leider nicht an. Das Rad steht in Berlin, kann dort nach Absprache gern begutachtet und Probe gefahren werden. 

Mehr Infos von Kona selbst gibt es hier: http://www.konaworld.com/09_paddywagon_de.cfm


----------



## akerit (6. Januar 2009)

Das Phil Track set ist verkauft!


----------



## Herbienator (6. Januar 2009)

Hi! Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem 40er oder 42er Kettenblatt, für 104er Lochkreis (4-Arm). Am liebsten was schickes a la Race Face; vielleicht hat ja jemand was rumliegen...


----------



## Wobbly (7. Januar 2009)

Gewürzwiesel, was bist Du doch für ein gar garstiger Mensch ;-) Da hab ich mir grad nen neuen Rahmen zugelegt und bin eifrig am Teile am Suchen und am Basteln, da kommst Du mit dem Ding umme Egge - och nööö :-( Und noch'n Bike macht der Finanzminister meines Kleinststaats nicht mit ...

5 Tage früher ...


----------



## ZwiebelII (8. Januar 2009)

Hoi,

eben bei Kalaydoo gefunden, könnte für den ein oder anderen vllt interessant sein, Gazelle RR für 70 im Raum Aachen:

http://www.kalaydo.de/iad/bap/object?kalaydonr=6016338&sid=xz1abcaO-XU213266

auch wenn die RH aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach nicht korrekt ist


----------



## El-Toro (9. Januar 2009)

*Preisupdate fürs Koga!!!!* jetzt nur noch 250


----------



## carthum (10. Januar 2009)

Mein Centurion von weiter oben, siehe hier:

Ausgangsbasis nun nicht mehr 520 â¬, sondern 470 â¬.


----------



## brausekopf (10. Januar 2009)

carthum schrieb:


> Mein Centurion von weiter oben, siehe hier:
> 
> Ausgangsbasis nun nicht mehr 520 â¬, sondern 470 â¬.



...fÃ¼r den fall eines einzelteileverkaufs: ich nehm die kurbel incl. kettenblatt, danke.


----------



## carthum (10. Januar 2009)

Spider nicht? 

Falls es in Teilen geht, würde ich Kurbel + Spider + Blatt + Ersatzblatt + XT-Innenlager + Tune Goldauge-Kurbelschrauben verkaufen. Anders macht es für mich keinen Sinn.


----------



## mubi (10. Januar 2009)

hi, hab noch ein singlespeed umbaukit abzugeben.
nagelneu und unbenutzt. 
von ng sports. 
hab ich mir selber mal gekauft (mit versand für 18 euro) dann aber doch nie benutzt. 
mit 4 spacern und 18 zähne ritzel.





jetzt für 12 inclusive versand abzugeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Frank* (10. Januar 2009)

On-One midge dropbar gesucht - Zustand egal (CH oder D) ...


----------



## robocop (11. Januar 2009)

verkaufe technisch einwandfreies Singlespeed Bike
näher Angaben siehe bikemarkt
preis 69 exkl versand


----------



## _booze_ (11. Januar 2009)

Weils mir mittlerweile zu klein ist muss das weiße Lamm weg...hing seit ca. September unmotiviert an der Wand rum

Ausstattung:
-Astro-Rahmen, signalweiß gepulvert bei Rotor hier in Leipzig, Oberrohr MI-MI ca. 58cm, Sitzrohr MI-OK ca. 51cm, V-Brake und Scheibe
-Tange/CaneCreek integrierter Steuersatz
-Rond-Magura Quake CP75, hellblau, beidseitig Stahlfeder im Ölbad, Vorspannung/Zugstufe/Dämpfung einstellbar
-Truvativ Stylo GXP Kurbel mit Gebhardt GIP Kettenblatt 38Z und kurzen KB-Schrauben
-STS-Kettenspanner (nach oben)
-Deore Scheibenbremse, VO+HI 160mm, gefüllt mir Royal Blood anstatt Shimano-Öl
-Truvativ Team Vorbau
-Truvativ DC XR Sattelstütze
-Carbon-Lenker mit Alu-Kern
-Selle Trans Am X2 Sattel
-No-Name Sattelklemme/Griffe/Pedale
-Hot-Wisp Spacersatz und DX-Ritzel 16Z
-Laufräder mit Ritchey OCR-Felgen, SRAM 9.0 Naben, DT-Swiss Speichen, Rot/Schwarz eloxierte Nippel
-Bereifung VO Conti Vertical, HI Conti SpeedKing

Sachen die gemacht werden müssen:
-Gabel braucht Pflege (neues Öl zB)
-Naben u. Steuersatz könnten etwas Schmiere vertragen
-Kette muss neu

















Macht Vorschläge, evtl. auch Teileverkauf...


----------



## mubi (13. Januar 2009)

zum singlespeeden braucht man(n) doch dicke beine, right?

ein bekannter hat mir acht hefte des magazins muscle report in die hand gedrückt, mit denen ich aber nix anfangen kann.
ich hab kein six-pack sondern ein ein-pack.
bier schmeckt halt so gut 
also wenn einer die dinger im gegenzug der portokosten von 3,90 haben will...





und bitte nicht gleich ausflippen.
ich weiss selbst, dass das hier nicht unbedingt reingehört...


----------



## steinbock19 (13. Januar 2009)

*Hellau,
Ich brauche eure Hilfe. 
Ich habe dieses Bild von dem schönen Radel (das im Vordergrund) irgendwo, irgendwann im Netz gefunden und bin jetzt richtig Scharf drauf mir auch so etwas aufzubauen. Hat jemand von euch so einen Rahmen in Größe 62 zu verkaufen?? Am besten noch mit passender Gabel!?! Farbe ist egal und wenn ein paar Kratzer drauf sind ist es auch nicht schlimm.*


----------



## ottokarina (13. Januar 2009)

mubi schrieb:


> ich hab kein six-pack sondern ein ein-pack.
> bier schmeckt halt so gut



ich hab auch lieber ein kleines fäßchen als nen six-pack


----------



## ZwiebelII (14. Januar 2009)

Suche Kettenblatt, 94 mm LK 32Z
wenn jemand was hat bitt PM,
Danke


----------



## Ladis (14. Januar 2009)

... für mein Wunsch SS-Bike suche ich den Kona-Unit SS-Rahmen aus dem Jahr 2003 in Größe 18 zoll. Soviel ich weiß ist der 2003er Unit die einzige Rahmenseries mit BMX-mäßigen Ausfallenden (=Looptail). He, das wär ein Traum...!!

Nur Rahmen ist ok - wenn Gabel dabei umsobesser. Lack etc. zweitrangig nur grade und ohne Dellen sollte er sein.

Gruß aus Berlin,

Ladis


----------



## VEITHY (14. Januar 2009)

hab glaub noch ein 94 lk ketten blatt...

is von ner 1995 lx kurbel u in gutem zustand (wenig gefahren)

wenn du interesse hast such ich es im keller...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mubi (15. Januar 2009)

hi,

hier mal ein richtig schöner und seltener sattel. nos!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380097067979&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

tschö...


----------



## ZwiebelII (15. Januar 2009)

VEITHY schrieb:


> hab glaub noch ein 94 lk ketten blatt...
> 
> is von ner 1995 lx kurbel u in gutem zustand (wenig gefahren)
> 
> wenn du interesse hast such ich es im keller...



Danke Dir, hat sich inzwischen jedoch erledigt


----------



## Stingray (16. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ich suche einen gebrauchten oder neuen Pro-Tech Chainguard von Spécialités TA in 130 mm Lochkreisdurchmesser für 42 oder 44 Zähne. Genau der soll es sein:




Bitte alles anbieten.

Gruß Jochen


----------



## dk1two (17. Januar 2009)

Suche schwarze oder weiße 700c Felgen mit 36 Löchern.
Gerne auch gebraucht..
Falls ihr zufällig ne andere Farbe rumliegen habt, trotzdem mal erwähnen.
Danke!


----------



## kne (17. Januar 2009)

Bin dringendst auf der Suche nach einem 12T-Ritzel.
Zum Beispiel so eins: Mike-Mailorder
Zustand soziemlich egal, hauptsache es läuft noch. Einfach alles anbieten und brauche es schnell.

Grüße


----------



## mete (17. Januar 2009)

Würde gerne meinen Colnago- Crosser loswerden, so gut wie nie gefahren, daher kommt er auch weg, nur der Sattel bleibt bei mir, VHB 850,- bei Abholung, kein Versand.

Ausstattung wie abgebildet:

Rahmen: Colnago Mexico
Gabel: Carbon
Steuersatz: Tange SL
Laufräder: Shimano WH-R550
Bremsen: Shimano XTR M-900
Kurbel: Shimano XTR M-900
Bremsehebel/ Zusatzhebel: Tektro
Reifen: Vittoria Tigre Cross green
Pedale: Exustar EP-M25 Titanium
Lenker: ITM Europa
Sattelstütze: Syncros
Kettenblatt: XTR M-900 46T
Ritzel: Chris King Aluminium, 19T
Vorbau: ITM Irgendwas...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gendreissig (17. Januar 2009)

mete schrieb:


> Würde gerne meinen Colnago- Crosser loswerden, so gut wie nie gefahren, daher kommt er auch weg, nur der Sattel bleibt bei mir, VHB 850,- bei Abholung, kein Versand.
> 
> Ausstattung wie abgebildet:
> 
> ...



sehr schönes rad!


----------



## drinkandbike (17. Januar 2009)

suche kona paddy waggon 2008 Modell in der Grösse 52 oder 49 also für Bonsais!!


----------



## Reini65 (17. Januar 2009)

Wegen eines neuen Projektes zu verkaufen






Teileliste folgt
VB 555Euro


----------



## Altitude (18. Januar 2009)

V: PhilWood SiSp-MTB Laufradsatz

Naben: Phil Wood, 32 Loch in silber
Felgen: Salsa Gordo f. Cantis
hat keine 800 km drauf - Felgenflanken sind in sehr gutem Zustand

komplett mit 16er ACS-Ritzel und WTB Moto Raptor Reifen (2.1er) für

350 plus Versand zu verkaufen - über dann Preis kann man natürlich noch reden
Bilder kann ich bei interesse gerne machen

dekadenceordie(at)mac(dot)com

Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit und ein entspanntes WE allen

Alex


----------



## Reini65 (18. Januar 2009)

Teileliste zu diesem



Rahmen:Stevens 17 Zoll
Gabel:Stevens triple butted 
Steuersatz:Chris King
Laufrad vorn:Nabe Inferno Felge Mavic F 519 Ringle Schnellspanner
Laufrad hinten:Nabe White Industries Eccentric Hub Felge Mavic F 519 White Industries Eno Freewheel 16 T
Reifen: Nobby Nic Vorne 2.4 Hinten 2.25
Vorbau und Sattelstütze:Thomson
Sattel:Flite SLR
Lenker:ON ONE Mary Bar
Bremsen:Avid Single Digit 7
Kurbel:White Industries mit Gebhardt Kettenblatt 32T
Pedale: Shimano XT


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (18. Januar 2009)

Wobbly schrieb:


> Gewürzwiesel, was bist Du doch für ein gar garstiger Mensch ;-) Da hab ich mir grad nen neuen Rahmen zugelegt und bin eifrig am Teile am Suchen und am Basteln, da kommst Du mit dem Ding umme Egge - och nööö :-( Und noch'n Bike macht der Finanzminister meines Kleinststaats nicht mit ...
> 
> 5 Tage früher ...



Ja, der Teufel ist ein Eichhörnchen 
Das gute Stück ist übrigens noch nicht weg und ich komme gerade nicht dazu, das auf eBay reinzustellen. Ich würde also ggf. *etwas* mit mir handeln lassen.


----------



## foenfrisur (18. Januar 2009)

Hab noch zwei Alu Kettenblätter ohne Schalthilfen.
39T, 5 Arm, 110mm LK


13EUR/stk. incl.


s. auch im Bikemarkt.


----------



## Deleted 30552 (18. Januar 2009)

.


----------



## Wobbly (18. Januar 2009)

Gewürzwiesel, danke, aber wie gesagt, mein erstes Fixi ist fast fertig (ich hadere noch wegen der Kurbel mit mir - oder besser, mein Geldbeutel hadert), und da ist das Kona leider leider nicht drin derzeit. Mist. Mistmist. Mistmistmist.


----------



## Jako (19. Januar 2009)

ich gebe mein fixie ab.... schaut doch mal vorbei.... gruß

http://cgi.ebay.de/Bianchi-Single-S...oryZ9194QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (19. Januar 2009)

Preisupdate, 750,- VHB


----------



## drinkandbike (19. Januar 2009)

Verkaufe orange P7 Frame 1996 mit schwarzer Tange Stahl Gabel und FSA Steuersatz - wunderschöner Zustand - Bilder unter meinen Bikemarktanzeigen 

VB 249.- 


Lässt sich bestimmt ein wunderschöner Singlespeeder aufbauen!


----------



## Deleted 30552 (19. Januar 2009)

*NOS Vittoria Skinwall Reifen, 26 x 2.00 faltbar*

550 Gramm (pro Reifen) leichter Cross-Country Reifen

Zustand: besser geht es wirklich nicht!!! wie am ersten Tag!!! 

Reifen wurden vom Hersteller einzeln eingeschweißt  

unverbindliche Preisempfehlung vom Hersteller 1996: 89 DM pro Reifen 




(letzte) *Preissenkung*: 46 Euro plus 4 Euro Versand als DHL Päckchen. 

bei Interesse: PN an mich. Bitte nicht hier posten!


----------



## dergunder (19. Januar 2009)

[V] Kettenspanner On One 16,00 inkl. Versand


----------



## Kittie (20. Januar 2009)

Hi, ich gebe mein Pompino Cross ab. Ist nicht unbedingt ein âriesenâ SchnÃ¤ppchen, dafÃ¼r nur 1a Teile und ALLES Nagelneu! Einfach Fragenâ¦


----------



## one.nomad (20. Januar 2009)

Sofern der On One kettenspanner noch vorhanden ist, würd ich mich dafür mal melden...


----------



## hasenheide (20. Januar 2009)

Kittie schrieb:


> Hi, ich gebe mein Pompino Cross ab. Ist nicht unbedingt ein riesen Schnäppchen, dafür nur 1a Teile und ALLES Nagelneu! Einfach Fragen



Einfach sagen...
-Rahmengrösse?
-Teileliste?
-Bilder?
-Preis?


----------



## Kittie (20. Januar 2009)

Der einfachheit halber der Link zur Bucht:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...27730&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Selling
mfg


----------



## divergent! (20. Januar 2009)

hab hier ein paar nagelneue bremshebel liegen. habe ich noch zugeschickt bekommen da bei meinem paar die schraube und die schelle zum befestigen fehlte......jetzt hab ich das hier Ã¼ber.

rechter hebel kpl, linker hebel ohne befestigungsschraube und schelle.

gibts fÃ¼r kleines geld im radladen.

fÃ¼r 11â¬ kpl inkl versand in dtl.

wer sie will pn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasenheide (20. Januar 2009)

Kittie schrieb:


> Der einfachheit halber der Link zur Bucht:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...27730&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Selling
> mfg



Ach du ********, Kittie ist ultimathule...


----------



## Kittie (20. Januar 2009)

wir fangen aber nicht schon wieder mit dem ... an, oder?


----------



## hasenheide (20. Januar 2009)

Nö, Dein Beliebtheitsgrad ist für mich geklärt.
Tschüss.


----------



## kne (21. Januar 2009)

kne schrieb:


> Bin dringendst auf der Suche nach einem 12T-Ritzel.
> Zum Beispiel so eins: Mike-Mailorder
> Zustand soziemlich egal, hauptsache es läuft noch. Einfach alles anbieten und brauche es schnell.
> 
> Grüße


----------



## Ratti (21. Januar 2009)

2x Stahlrahmen (MTB) für Eigenbautandem

Mid-End-Klasse, also keine konfizierten Rohre, aber auch keine Anlötbleche für Gepäckträger und Ständer.

1x RH ~48cm, 1 1/8" Steuerrohr
1x kleinere RH, hinten Reifenfreiheit für einen Big Apple


----------



## divergent! (21. Januar 2009)

post 1661 ( xlc bremshebel ) kann weg ist verkauft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30552 (22. Januar 2009)

*Kurbelarme Shimano LX M550 *

175 mm, mit 24 Kettenblatt

schöner Zustand! mit kleineren Gebrauchsspuren.

 

21 Euro zzgl. 4 Euro Versand

bei interesse > PN an mich! Bitte nicht hier posten!


----------



## stephanfranz (22. Januar 2009)

foenfrisur schrieb:


> Hab noch zwei Alu Kettenblätter ohne Schalthilfen.
> 39T, 5 Arm, 110mm LK
> 
> 
> ...



Hab dich vor ein paar Tagen schon angeschrieben, leider noch keine Antwort erhalten, hast du noch eins von den Kettenblättern?


----------



## El-Toro (23. Januar 2009)

Verkaufe Mein Fixie Hinterrad.
Ich zitiere einfach mal meinen Anzeigentext ausm Bikemarkt:

Details zum Artikel:
Verkaufe jetzt mein Fixie Hinterrad.

28" Laufrad Mit Shimano Disc Nabe. 
Darauf wurde statt einer Bremsscheibe ein professionelles fixed Rizel von London Fixie Bike (-> http://www.londonfixiebike.co.uk/ ) mit 17 Zähnen aufgeschraubt. 
Natürlich ist auch ne normale Hinterradachse (schnellspanner) eingebaut.

Ritzel, Reifen (Conti) und der Schlauch sind neu!
Ich habe das ganze Laufrad nur ca 60km gefahren. Ist also wirklich top Zustand!
Somit hat der Reifen noch 100% Profil und das Ritzel ist auch nicht abgenutzt!(Originalrechnung des Ritzels kann ich beilegen)

Das ganze ist ne schöne, cleane und kostengünstige Fixie Methode, ideal für Einsteiger. Ersatzritzel lassen sich problemlos von der oben genannten Adresse beziehen.

Weitere, größere Bilder kann ich auf Anfrage gerne per E-mail zuschicken.

Ich stelle mir da so *55* vor..VHB...

Ich verkaufe den Artikel weil:
Fixed fahren ist einfachnicht mein Ding^^

Infos zum Versand:
ca 10 (Hermes, versicherter Versand)
oder Abholung in 70734 Fellbach (Bei Stuttgart)


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (23. Januar 2009)

Ich habe eine Hinterradnabe abzugeben, da ich doch etwas anderes vorhabe:

-Joytech, schwarz
-36 Loch
-10mm Schraubachse
-110mm Einbaubreite
-Gewinde fÃ¼r Ritzel
-non-disc
-Industriegelagert, butterweich

-->Nagelneu, war *weder eingespeicht noch verbaut*..


Schlagt was vor per PN.


----------



## robocop (24. Januar 2009)

verkaufe wunderschönen Bottecchia Singlespeeder
Handmade in Italia (Rahmenaufkleber)
RH 56 Oberrohr 550 mm
leichtes CROMO Rahmengabelset da gesamt nur 9,07 kg (mit 359 Gramm Sattel wohlgemerkt)
Lack weist nur geringe Gebrauchsspuren auf, leichter Flugrost auf der Gabelkrone, läßt sich aber wegpolieren
massive geschmiedete Ausfallenden mit Stellschrauben hinten und Schmiedekronengabel verchromt
genietetes Steuerrohremblem
Sattelstütze und Vorbaubschaft sind freigängig also nicht festgegammelt
übersetzung Miche Monolithic 170 mm 42T, 52er leg ich bei , hinten 14er Freilauf
Lauradsatz läuft spiel und kratzfrei Mavic Hohlkammerfelgen für Drahtreifen Schläuche dicht
Bremsen sind nicht mehr original, wurde gegen Shimano Exage getauscht, da sie einfach besser funktionieren Bremszüge neu
Vorbau Lenker ttt sehr schöne Gravierung
Mängelfreier, rostfreier(bis auf zwei Bremskabelführungen ) unverbogener top funktioneller Italo Klassiker in wirklich gutem Zustand, ja leicht ist er auch noch.
Bike wurde komplett neu aufgebaut, alles geschmiert gereinigt und neu eingestellt
PREIS Euro 149 Versand BRD 40 Austria 20 alles versichert


----------



## Altitude (26. Januar 2009)

immer noch da:
PhilWood-LSR mit 18er ACS-Ritzel und Salsa Gordo-Felgen:















jetzt geputzt und nur noch 320 VHB plus Versand


----------



## divergent! (26. Januar 2009)

hab hier noch ein neuverpackten ssp kit rumliegen.

13 zähne, alles dabei was man braucht inkl hülsen, verschlußring.

12 inkl versand in dtl

bei interesse pn


----------



## flott.weg (26. Januar 2009)

STURZRING, Neu, Leder, LARGE 20 Euro





grüße jan


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (26. Januar 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Hinterradnabe abzugeben, da ich doch etwas anderes vorhabe:
> 
> -Joytech, schwarz
> -36 Loch
> ...



14,99Â  ink. Versand.


----------



## divergent! (27. Januar 2009)

post 1674 ( ssp kit ) ist weg, kann gelöscht werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dergunder (27. Januar 2009)

[V] Kettenspanner DMR STS
Preis 20,00 inkl. Versand


----------



## HarryHH (28. Januar 2009)

Für den Umbau meines alten Stahlrenners bin ich auf der Suche nach:

- MTB Lenker Silber (gerade)
- Pedale (am besten ganz normale Tatzen) Silber
- Sattelstütze 27,2mm Silber
- Sattel
- Bremsgriffe (was könnte man da denn für schicke nehmen?)

Gruß,
Harald


----------



## Graf Kroko (28. Januar 2009)

Für den Umbau meines alten Mounties auf einen richtigen SSPer (die Schaltung ist schon länger ab, allerdings habe ich vorne immer noch eine effe Shimano 3-Gang Kurbel und hinten eine 8-fach Kassette) suche ich:

eine Kurbel, vorzugsweise 4-kant und 175 mm lang (alternativ: 170 mm) für ca. 20 - 30 Euro. Zähnezahl Kettenblatt 32 - 38.

Gruss,
Olli


----------



## ZwiebelII (29. Januar 2009)

Habe 2 Rennradrahmen in der Bucht abgestellt

1 x Puch Mistral RH 60
1 x Kalkhoff RH 57

http://shop.ebay.de/merchant/sentenca2

läuft noch bis Sa, 31.01.09 20:30


----------



## pfalz (30. Januar 2009)

Point SSP Umbaukit und POINT Kettenspanner Single Speed II:

da lang

V-Brake Set:

hier lang


----------



## BikeViking (31. Januar 2009)

Ich Suche Gut erhaltene Paul cross Lever. 

Und zwar für OVERSIZE LENKER. 

Wer was weiß bitte PN an mich danke. 

LG Lukas


----------



## domtb (31. Januar 2009)

Ich suche gebrauchte Felgen VR und HR für Felgenbremse. Hat jemand noch was günstiges im Keller/Werkstatt? Möchte meinen Bianchi MTB Rahmen als Singelspeeder umbauen und hab wenig ( Stundent ) Geld für das Projekt über....


----------



## domtb (31. Januar 2009)

Oh vergesesen. Da ich auf schwarz stehen und der Rahmen die selbige Farbe hat, wären schwarze Laufräder am besten! Alles anbieten, kann auch per PN


----------



## olli (31. Januar 2009)

LUPO SSP FÜR DIE STADT (36:13 oder 14)

RAHMEN RH 45, OR 55
LX Mountain Kurbel und Bremsen
Exage LRS
Click/Bärentatzen-Pedale
Rahmen mit halbhorizontalen Ausfallenden
Trek Sattel

111.- EURO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michiha (31. Januar 2009)

Sehr schön, das Lupo 
´ne Nummer größer würd ich´s wahrscheinlich sofort nehmen


----------



## olli (1. Februar 2009)

Noch was zum LUPO SSP BIKE.

1. Geschenkt gibt es noch gebrauchte CONTI MTB REIFEN dazu.

2. Und: Es gibt auf Wunsch für 20.- Aufpreis eine VR Deore Disk-Nabe dazu, ein 18er FIXEL sowie eine Shimano Vollachse mit einigen Distanzstücken, dadurch kann man das Ding auf FIXIE umrüsten (umspeichen, ausdistanzieren, Fixie fahren!)


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (1. Februar 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Hinterradnabe abzugeben, da ich doch etwas anderes vorhabe:
> 
> -Joytech, schwarz
> -36 Loch
> ...



14,99Â  ink. Versand, immernoch.
Bild:


----------



## Graf Kroko (2. Februar 2009)

*-- hat sich erledigt, danke allen, die mir Angebote geschickt haben! --*

_Ich suche noch einen Kettenspanner, ähnlich einen Point Standard. Preisvorstellung mit Versand 10 - 15,- Euro.

Grüße,
Olli_


----------



## mubi (3. Februar 2009)

hi,

verkauft wird eine komplette bremsanlage für v-brakes von cannondale.
made by tektro.





set beinhaltet:
bremshebel rechts und links.
bremsen vorne und hinten.

wenige gebrauchsspuren.
guter zustand.

in einem sehr schön schimmernden perlmuttweiss.
weitere bilder im album unter 4sale


60 inklusive versand.

tschö...


----------



## Havi (3. Februar 2009)

Verkaufe:

OnOne GrooveArmanda Ritzel für Kassettennaben.
16 Zähne, 3/32"
Breite Basis für empfindliche Freilaufkörper
ca. 50Km benutzt.

15 +Versand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR_SvenSon (3. Februar 2009)

moin suche  ne kurbelgarnitur.

farbe rot oder gold eloxiert.

mit 4kant aufnahme und 175 armlänge.. 4 oder 5 loch aufnahme

bitte helft mir..

alles weitere per pm

gruß svenson


----------



## doctor worm (5. Februar 2009)

Such ne Novatec 32° Hinterrad-Bahnnabe eventl. auch nen Satz!

Gerne auch was baugleiches(On-One etc.), nur silber sollte sie sein!
So was:





Vielen Dank für die Aufmerksamkeit!


----------



## HarryHH (5. Februar 2009)

Suche silberne Sattelstütze 27,2mm...falls jemand was hat, gerne anbieten!
Desweiteren suche ich einen silbernen geraden MTB Lenker. 
Gruß,
Harald


----------



## Graf Kroko (7. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche noch ein 16er Ritzel für kleines Geld. Falls jemand noch sowas im Keller liegen hat...

Olli

Edith: ein Steckritzel für Shimano Kassettennaben.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (7. Februar 2009)

Habe ich, ist sogar noch taufrisch und nicht verbaut gewesen. (A2Z)

Mach einfach mal ein Angebot mit Versand per PN.


----------



## quartalsirrer (7. Februar 2009)

hallo,
bin auf der suche nach einem singlespeed stahlrahmen um die 18" mit discaufnahme und horizontalen ausfallenden.
gruss raphael


----------



## Graf Kroko (8. Februar 2009)

1696 hat sich erledigt, danke an alle, die mir ein Ritzel angeboten haben oder es noch wollen ;-)

Olli


----------



## Kittie (9. Februar 2009)

@FR_SvenSon: Die Antwort, die in den meisten Fällen hilft - Singlespeedshop!
mfg


----------



## michael17 (9. Februar 2009)

FR_SvenSon schrieb:


> moin suche  ne kurbelgarnitur.
> 
> farbe rot oder gold eloxiert.
> 
> ...



Bei Dir in der Nähe:

http://shop.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=41_100_697&products_id=5080&osCsid=lsob71d3h4eukgtou0ce4pujn7


----------



## hans castorp (10. Februar 2009)

Ein paar schöne singlespeedtaugliche Lenker, teils neu, teils nicht:

- Chromlenker von ITM/Italmanubri, ungebraucht. Ohne Zugrillen etc. 41cm breit. Japanisches Klemmmaß 25,4mm *20*
- Alulenker, ungebraucht mit schön tiefem Bogen und Gravuren (Lorbeerkranz mit HKS/Kettler), ziemlich schmal (38cm), ohne Zugrillen, Klemmmaß 25,4mm *20*
- Mavic Zeitfahrlenker Alu, gebraucht, guter Zustand. Aufkleber unvollständig. XTR-mattgrau, 42cm breit. Mit Bohrungen (vom Hersteller, nicht selbst gebohrt ) zur Bremszugverlegung im Lenker. Klemmmaß 26mm. *15*
- Belleri Zeitfahrlenker Alu, gebraucht, mit Spuren vom Aeroaufsatz und Kleberresten. 44cm breit, Klemmmaß 25,4 *5*

- Außerdem hab ich noch einige schöne Kurbelschraubenschlüssel für klassische Sechskantkurbelschrauben 14mm von TACX in OVP für läppische *5*

Nachfragen und Preisverhandlungen per PN, Preise zzgl. der günstigsten Versandart bzw. Abholung in Leipzig oder Übergabe in Leipzig/Halle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ottokarina (10. Februar 2009)

den belleri nehm ich gern. würde ihn auch abholen kommen (wenn ich dafür nicht so weit fahren muss)

den mavic weiß ich noch nicht. kann ich mir ja immer noch anschauen, falls er zwischendurch nicht weg ist.

--> pm heute abend. muss erst mal zur arbeit.


----------



## hans castorp (10. Februar 2009)

Hallo, der Maviclenker ist schon weg, die anderen können in Lindenau abgeholt werden. Oder Übergabe in der Stadt, da komm ich auch oft hin.


----------



## kon (10. Februar 2009)

Hi,

den "Chromlenker von ITM/Italmanubri" würd ich nehmen. hast PN

Gruss
Kon


----------



## HarryHH (10. Februar 2009)

Suche einen Schaft-Vorbau (silber): Durchmesser 7/8" (22,2mm) und Lenkerklemmung 25,4mm. Länge sollte ca. 90mm betragen. Hat jemand sowas?
Gruß,
Harald


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (12. Februar 2009)

verkaufe nitto sp-72 sattelstütze, daten siehe bild.






hat eine kleine macke genau auf höhe der mindesteinstecktiefe. hab versucht das teil in nem 27mm sattelrohr zu installieren, wurde so aber nie gefahren und ist daher, bis auf die kleine macke, absolut neuwertig.






kostet bei kent 119, ich hätte gerne 99 plus versand.


----------



## FettiFetson (13. Februar 2009)

Hallihallo!
Bin auf der Suche nach einem gut erhaltenen MTB Stahlrahmen. RH so um die 50. Gern auch ruhig ein betagteres Teil in Muffenbauweise.


----------



## olli (14. Februar 2009)

FIXIE mit CNC Rahmen:


CNC Fixie Rahmen (Bremsbohrungen vo&hi), Alu, integrierter Steuersatz
PRO Steuersatz
Pro Vorbau silber
Lenker TRUVATIV TEAM 50 cm
IRO Laufradsatz (gegen Aufpreis gibt es das vordere NABENDYNAMO Rad dazu, das auf den Bildern ist: 50.-)
Ritchey Kurbel (super Q-Faktor, läuft 3 mm an den Kettenstreben vorbei), 110LKR, perfekte Kettenlinie, 48er KBL
Innenlager müßte RR 104 sein (glaube DA)
Pedale Wellgo (DA SPD Nachbau)
Stütze Lemond
Sattel Flite stripped mit rotem Leder 
Bremse vorne 105 mit einem High-Tech Verbundwerkstoff-Bremshebel

*Preis 499.- zzgl Versand*

*SR ca. 54, OR ca. 54*


----------



## m(A)ui (15. Februar 2009)

Ich wuerde die Kurbel und den Bremshabel nehmen - der rest ist mir zu haesslich!


----------



## Wobbly (15. Februar 2009)

Suche HR-Laufrad (28er, Einbaubreite 135) mit flipflop-Nabe (freewheel/fixed), möglichst beides *schwarz* ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kittie (16. Februar 2009)

Zum Tausch oder Verkauf steht ein On-One Il Pompino in RH57.





Ist Neu! Nur gute Teile dran ( NC17, Selle Royal, CaneCreek, Velocity, Truvativ, White ENO, Tubus).
Der Rahmen ist mir ein wenig zu groß. Zurzeit als Cross Singlespeed oder Reise Singlespeed fahrbar. Fix geht natürlich auch.  
Tauschen würde ich gegen ein gut bis sehr gutes Bahnrad (komplett). Verkaufen für  **** realistische Angebote an PN.

Außerdem kann ein Mary Bar erworben werden. 1cm gekürzt und ohne sichtbare (Verbaut) Kratzer. Auch PN.
Danke führ ihre geschätzte Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## keks'(: (16. Februar 2009)

ich suche, entweder nen ritzel 17t, 16t für diskaufnahme.. . nen fixie/flipflop hr, oder nen guenstigen, gebrauchten lrs farbe egal, gut weiss/silber.. .


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (16. Februar 2009)

Ich stehe gerade vor dem RÃ¤tsel, ob es unter den SchraubsteuersÃ¤tzen mehrer MaÃe gibt 
Habe von einem Bekannten ein altes Giant bekommen, bei dem eine 1" Gewindegabel verbaut ist. Da der Steuersatz weder schÃ¶n noch funktional ist, wollte ich einen bei mir noch befindlichen Gewindesteuersatz verbauen, dessen Lagerschalen jedoch nicht in das Steuerrohr passen? (zu groÃ, kann es sein, dass es GewindesteuersÃ¤tze fÃ¼r 1 1/8 Steuerrohre gibt?WÃ¼rde mein Montageproblem erklÃ¤ren  Allerdings passt der Konus dieses Steuersatzes auf das Gewinde der Gabel ganz normal!)

Ich suche demnach einen vollstÃ¤ndigen und vor allem passenden Gewindesteuersatz 

PN bitte.


----------



## one.nomad (16. Februar 2009)

guckst du hier: http://www.sheldonbrown.com/headsets.html#size

man beachte JIS und ISO ... da sind die durchmesser des Rahmen um 0.2mm auseinander (30 zu 30.2) was aber viel nerviger ist (gerade erst selbst erlebt) dass konen auf der gabel nach JIS 27 , nach ISO 26.5mm innendurchmesser haben, machmal aber auch ISO mit 27mm vorhanden ist  ... sehr nervig.

Gruesse udn viel erfolg beim suchen.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (16. Februar 2009)

Danke dir!
Das ist ja gruselig mit den MaÃen 

Und ich dachte 1" Gewindesteuersatz ist die einzig mÃ¶gliche Beschreibung fÃ¼r mein Gesuch.


----------



## Jones.FFM (17. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

bin auf der Suche nach nem günstigen* 26 Zoll Rennrad *Laufradsatz, wenn*s geht in Schwarz.

Grüße Johannes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (17. Februar 2009)

Steuersatz hat sich gefunden!


----------



## mubi (18. Februar 2009)

hi,

verkaufe nen singlespeed tauglichen mtb rahmen (siehe ausfaller!).

material: stahl.
rh: mitte tretlager bis oberkante sattelrohr 49cm.
canti/ v-brake only.
keine dellen oder risse.
nur gebrauchsspuren in form von kratzern und lackabplatzern.

habe zum teil die decals abgemacht und wollte ihn eigentlich zum sandstrahler bringen.
jetzt hab ich nen anderen rahmen gefunden also kommt der weg.

kommt mit steuersatz, gabel, bmx-vorbau in gold, lenker, lockgrips.
die miniklingel behalt ich 
















bei bedarf lege ich noch nen alu laufradsatz von einem meiner anderen ss bikes mit maillard naben + 18er freilaufritzel kostenlos dazu.

preis: 40 inklusive versand. 


tschö...


----------



## flowdragon (18. Februar 2009)

@ mubi:

kann man sich mit den Ausfallenden den kettenspanner sparen bzw fixed fahren?


----------



## Kittie (18. Februar 2009)

ich antworte mal für ihn...JA!


----------



## mubi (18. Februar 2009)

@kittie: danke

@flowdragon: und was davon nimmst du? singlespeed ohne spanner oder fixed?

tschö...


----------



## mubi (18. Februar 2009)

hi,

noch bis 22.00 uhr hier im forum, dann ab in die bucht.

tschö...


----------



## flowdragon (18. Februar 2009)

@ mubi.
ich nehme ne flipflopnabe
dann hab ich beides


----------



## mubi (18. Februar 2009)

mach das. im wald fixed zu fahren macht richtig spaß!

tschö...


----------



## dreadlock (19. Februar 2009)

Suche MTB Rahmen mit 58-60er Oberrohr aus Stahl, gerne Singlespeed tauglich. Lack kann gerne fertig oder nicht vorhanden sein. Möglichst kein Wasserrohr: Ausnahme davon wäre ein Surly 1x1 oder Karate Monkey...nicht zu teuer...


----------



## _stalker_ (19. Februar 2009)

Zumindest die Bremshebel und Bremsen sollten fÃ¼r den gemeinen Singlespeeder interessant sein:

-ITM Adapter 1" Gewindeschaft auf 1 1/8 Ahead, gekÃ¼rzt 9â¬
-Tektro RX 2.0 Crosshebel sind verkauft
-Tektro Triahebel sind verkauft
-Tektro RR-Bremsen, BelÃ¤ge gut, einer fehlt Feder und Kontermutter 19â¬
-ITM Mantis RR 26.0mm Klemmung, -17Â°, 100-110mm (Je nach Messweise) 15â¬

Preise zzgl. Versand nach Wunsch
Bei Interesse bitte PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (20. Februar 2009)

Ich habe noch einen kleinen Trek 6000 in weiÃ zu verkaufen.
Er hat zwar keine horizontalen Ausfallenden, aber ich kann einen DMR Tension Seeker 2 Kettenspanner (klick) dazugeben.







Oberrohr ca. 535mm entlang des Rohres
Sitzrohr ca. 405mm Mitte Tretlager bis Oberkante
StÃ¼tzendurchmesser 27,2mm (einen Schnellspanner lege ich dazu)
Innenlagerbreite 73mm

Die Steuersatzschalen werden natÃ¼rlich noch demontiert.

Preis ohne Kettenspanner 99â¬ inkl. Versand
Preis mit Kettenspanner 119â¬ inkl. Versand

Bei Interesse bitte PN


----------



## mubi (20. Februar 2009)

hi,

zum verkauf stehen vier paar nagelneue bzw. nos vuelta airline one made by rodi in gold.
26 zoll.
36 loch.
aufkleber kann man ganz leicht abziehen.

















das paar für 60 inklusive versand.

tschö...


----------



## mubi (20. Februar 2009)

hi,

zum verkauf stehen diese beiden nos michelin wildgripper. einmal sprint und einmal sprint s. beide faltbar. super leicht. 26x1,75 also super schnell.













nicht einen zentimeter gefahren.

beide für 60 inklusive versand.

in verbindung mit den von mir angebotenen nos rodi felgen in gold gehe ich jeweils nen zehner vom preis der felgen und vom preis der reifen runter- also 100 für ein paar felgen + das paar reifen inklusive versand.

tschö...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (20. Februar 2009)

Nokon Leitung zu verkaufen, nicht lange gebraucht! Neupreis waren 45â¬.

Perlen aneinander, ink. zweier EndstÃ¼cke: 122cm
Original Liner: 79cm
Original Seilzug: 91cm
Sonderteile: GummihÃ¼lsen, zwei kurze Perlen zum wechseln der AuffÃ¤dlungs-Richtung (an beiden Seiten rund) und goldene Perle mit Nokonschriftug:




VHS, sind wie gesagt nur sehr kurze gefahren, einige der Perlen sind auch noch nagelneu.

Und noch etwas fÃ¼r die Leichtbauer:






American Classic Disc Vorderradnabe, Leichtbau.
-disc
-industriegelagert, laufen spielfrei, sind aber etwas trocken und daher schwergÃ¤ngig. Sollte man mal alles warten.
-32Â°
-122g...
-Spanner gibt es dazu (Bild)

Dachte an 39â¬ ink. Versand.

Martin


----------



## VEITHY (21. Februar 2009)

hi,

bin auf der suche nach nem bahnlenker!! hat evtl. noch jemand was im keller liegen? am besten einen aus alu (bitte breite angeben).

diese form hier suche ich :






ach ja wenn evtl. noch jemand nen zusatzbremshebel für mich hat bitte melden... ich bräuchte nur einen links oder rechts egal!

sowas hier:


----------



## _stalker_ (23. Februar 2009)

Vorbau ITM Mantis RR

26.0mm Klemmung, 100mm Länge , -17° Winkel, 15 inkl. Versand






Warum der singlespeedy ist? Weil er am Fixie oder SSP-RR einfach gut aussieht, schön schlicht ist...


----------



## VEITHY (23. Februar 2009)

hi,

suche noch nen fixie lrs ein (einzelnes hinterrad geht zur not auch), hat evtl. jemand was abzugeben?

- der lrs sollte für drahtreifen sein 
- einbaubreite is erst mal egal
- mit flip flop nabe wär toll

thx...


----------



## Splatter666 (23. Februar 2009)

Moin!

Muss mich leider von einigen Teilen trennen, da mein Keller langsam an seine Kapazitätsgrenzen stößt

Hätte dieses Rahmen-Set anzubieten:






[/url][/IMG]

RH is um die 60cm und das Teil soll inkl. Gabel, Steuersatz und Innenlager weg, evtl. hab ich noch ne passende Sattelstütze und RR-Vorbau. Laut Aufkleber is der Rahmen aus Tange MTB. Einen Satz Laufräder mit Wolber-Felgen und Deore LX-Naben inkl. Schläuchen und Reifen is auch noch vorhanden.
Das Bike hat mal meinem Vater gehört, insgesamt hat es ca. 2500km Straße gesehen. Is SSP-tauglich, da lange Ausfallenden...

VB für Rahmen-Set (Rahmen, Gabel, Steuersatz, Innenlager) 100 EUR
VB für alles o.g. 150 EUR

Ciao, Splat


----------



## Kittie (24. Februar 2009)

Ich hab gerade nen Keller aufgeräumt und dabei 3 Singlespeedtaugliche Rahmen gefunden.





keine Ahnung was für ne Marke. Stahl RH60. Ist so eine art Rostschutzlack drauf. Sieht ganz brauchbar aus.





dazu kann ich noch weniger sagen, außer es ist kein BSA Lager. RH ist 55. Lack ist Original. VERKAUFT!!





als letztes ein MTB mit Gabel. RH ist 51. Lack auch Original.

Angebote über PN bitte.
Danke Euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rotten67 (26. Februar 2009)

Ich  biete den LRS von diesem Rad an.CXP 22 Lrs., RSX Naben, vorne mit DD Speichen


----------



## mügge (26. Februar 2009)

servus

hab noch was im keller gefunden was ich net mehr brauch...
nen paar schöne alte bremsgriffe für rennradlenker....sind gaaanz leicht von flugrost befallen was man aber ganz leicht wegpolieren kann...ansonsten keine kratzer oder ähnliches...funktionieren noch einwandfrei...













schlagt mir einfach nen preis vor...


----------



## Jones.FFM (26. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

bin immer noch auf der Suche nach nem 26 Zoll Rennrad Laufradsatz, wenn*s geht in schwarz !!


----------



## Rob. (27. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

ich suche ein neues od. leicht gebrauchtes Singlespeed-Kettenblatt (ohne Steighilfen) mit 32 od. 33 Zähnen für 4-Arm/104mm Lochkreis. Alu od. Stahl ist egal. Am liebsten mit passenden Bashring dazu, aber ohne wäre auch okay  

"Zur Not" würd ich auch eine komplette SiSp-Kurbelgarnitur mit 32'er-Blatt und Bashring nehmen, wenn günstig...

Angebote bitte mit Preis!
Danke


----------



## Kittie (27. Februar 2009)

In kürze steht ein Surly 1x1 / 18Zoll RAHMEN in Grün mit Surly Instigator Gabel und FSA Orbit XLII sowie ein Satz Hayes Nine 160/180 zum Verkauf. Interessenten können sich ja mal melden. Gabel ist NEU. Rahmen und andere Teile sehr leicht gebraucht aber Optisch sowie Technisch sehr gut (Lack ist frei von abplatzern  bisschen matt hier und da  kann poliert werden). Nicht das ganze Rad! Nur Rahmen, Gabel, Steuersatz und Bremse. Einzeln nur, wenn alle Teile weg gehen.
Danke euch!


----------



## _stalker_ (27. Februar 2009)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> Vorbau ITM Mantis RR
> 
> 26.0mm Klemmung, 100mm Länge , -17° Winkel, 15 inkl. Versand
> 
> ...



13 inkl. Versand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kittie (28. Februar 2009)

So, ich habe nun die Preisliste für die 1x1 Teile.

Rahmen               -   280,-
Gabel                  -   60,-
Steuersatz           -   20,-
Surly Tuggnut       -  beide für 23,-


Oder alles als Set für: 355,- Etwa 1 Woche zeit, sonst geht´s in die Bucht.


----------



## Rotten67 (28. Februar 2009)

Habe sogar noch einen LRS. Sind auch Mavic CXP22 Felgen nur in schwarz. Mit Shimano-Freilauf
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/293016


----------



## foenfrisur (28. Februar 2009)

ein paar Kettenblätter für 5 Arm:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/173255/cat/500

10 EUR/stk. + Porto


----------



## gtbiker (1. März 2009)

Verkaufe diese schöne (und alte!) weiße Gabel. 
Zustand siehe Bilder. 
1 Zoll, 18cm Schaft, davon 3,2cm Gewinde.












34 Euro inkl. Versand.
->PN oder Mail


----------



## El-Toro (2. März 2009)

Einsteiger Fixie Hinterrad:


28" Laufrad Mit Shimano Disc Nabe. 
Darauf wurde statt einer Bremsscheibe ein professionelles fixed Rizel von London Fixie Bike (-> http://www.londonfixiebike.co.uk/ ) mit 17 ZÃ¤hnen aufgeschraubt. 
NatÃ¼rlich ist auch ne normale Hinterradachse (schnellspanner) eingebaut.

Ritzel, Reifen (Conti) und der Schlauch sind neu!
Ich habe das ganze Laufrad nur ca 60km gefahren. Ist also wirklich top Zustand!
Somit hat der Reifen noch 100% Profil und das Ritzel ist auch nicht abgenutzt!(Originalrechnung des Ritzels kann ich beilegen, wegen Garantie des Herstellers!)

Das ganze ist ne schÃ¶ne, cleane und kostengÃ¼nstige Fixie Methode, ideal fÃ¼r Einsteiger. Ersatzritzel lassen sich problemlos von der oben genannten Adresse beziehen.

Weitere, grÃ¶Ãere Bilder kann ich auf Anfrage gerne per E-mail zuschicken.

Ich hÃ¤tte gern *60â¬* ink Versand (wenn Versand per Nachname gewÃ¼nscht ist gibts eben den entsprechenden Aufschlag)


alternativ kann man das ganze auch bei mir abholen in 70734 Fellbach (Bei Stuttgart)
















[/quote]


----------



## Wobbly (2. März 2009)

Toro, was issen das für ne Einbaubreite?

Gruß

Wobbly


----------



## El-Toro (2. März 2009)

Stimmt hatte ich vergessen, danke für den Hinweis:

Einbaubreite ist Momentan 130mm. Kann aber ganz leicht durch Herausnehmen von Distanzstücken Variiert werden. 126 ist z.b. ganz schnell gemacht.
Es ist ne 150er Achse...durch mehr Distanzringe kann also auch 135 erreicht werden.


----------



## Wobbly (2. März 2009)

Mist, bräuchte 135 ...


----------



## chickenway-user (2. März 2009)

Wobbly schrieb:


> Mist, bräuchte 135 ...



Einfach auf jeder Seite ne Beilagscheibe dazubauen.


----------



## Rotten67 (3. März 2009)

Hat noch jemand Bremshebel (Cross) für mich. Bitte nur in schwarz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kunda1 (3. März 2009)

Rotten67 schrieb:


> Habe sogar noch einen LRS. Sind auch Mavic CXP22 Felgen nur in schwarz. Mit Shimano-Freilauf
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/293016


is das nen 28 Zoll LRS?

Wieviel willst du dafür haben?


----------



## Rotten67 (3. März 2009)

Jo, ist ein 28er.
Habe noch einen Interessenten, sobald der zu- bzw. absagt gebe ich bescheid.
Dachte an 50â¬+Porto.


----------



## one.nomad (3. März 2009)

@Rotten67

Hast PN zwecks LRS und Crosser hebel


----------



## selecta gold (3. März 2009)

Verkaufe aus platz gründen mein diamant bahnrad
ich verkaufe es nur komplett nicht in teilen.


oberrohr ist 56cm M-M

Teile:

kurbel          165mm eloxiert shimano
naben          renak mit eloxierten flanschen
felgen          dp18
reifen          specialized all conndition
sattel          selle italia stoika
vorbau        gemuffter elsner 90mm
ketter         wipperman
sattelstütze eine eigenbau patentstütze in 24mm

Überstetzung derzeit 50:18































Preis VHB 700


----------



## Kittie (3. März 2009)

Hi, mein Surly 1x1 Rahmen ist jetzt auf 250,- runter. Weiter geht aber nicht...ehrlich!


----------



## a.nienie (4. März 2009)

a.nienie schrieb:


> gibt's das pedros trixie tool
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hat das ding mal jemand in der hand gehabt?
bräuchte eh mal (neben dem 15er) nen hakenschlüssel 
und mit 20oi noch finanzierbar.


----------



## selecta gold (4. März 2009)

also die die auf er e-bike lagen waren von lausiger qualität imbus kopf z.b.
kann dir aber nicht sagen ob es noch prototypen waren oder schon die serien teile.


----------



## spezi light (4. März 2009)

suche 28" Rahmen RH 60-62cm. Studentenbudget 
Marke und Zustand relativ egal...
Hauptsache wieder SS nachem mein altes geklaut wurde


----------



## VEITHY (5. März 2009)

bin immernoch auf der suche nach nem fixie lrs und ein bahnlenker fehlt mir auch noch... ! 
bitte melden wenn ihr was habt... u schreibt mir ne mail

thx...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saiklist (5. März 2009)

Hallo,

verkaufe Trek 69er Singlespeed bei Ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Trek-69er-Hardtail-Singlespeed-29er-VR-Avid_W0QQitemZ220372377246QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item220372377246&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1309


----------



## muttipullover (5. März 2009)

Biete eine schÃ¶ne klassische Centurion-Starrgabel, 1 1/8" Ahead, SchaftlÃ¤nge 16cm, EinbauhÃ¶he ca. 40cm, 950g.



Preis: 20â¬ VHB + Versand.
GruÃ Steffen


----------



## Reini65 (5. März 2009)

Verkaufe neuen OnOne Mary Cro-Mo Bar 50 Euro incl.Versand




Reini


----------



## thomask (5. März 2009)

Hallo.
Ich bin auf der Suche nach neongrünen Pedalen, aml iebsten mit Riemen. Siehe bild. Hat jmd nen Plan wo es die gibt?


----------



## mubi (6. März 2009)

hi,

verkaufe singlespeed tauglichen mtb rahmen von bianchi.
ohne abgebildete laufräder und reifen.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/174102/cat/500

50 inklusive versand

tschö..


----------



## a.nienie (6. März 2009)

bmx pedale,
da waren so leuchtende dabei.
nc-17, animal oder odyssey pvc teile.

die farbigen straps hat kent (singelspeedshop) im programm, meine ich.
haken - kein plan...



thomask schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Ich bin auf der Suche nach neongrünen Pedalen, aml iebsten mit Riemen. Siehe bild. Hat jmd nen Plan wo es die gibt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (6. März 2009)

danke, ich werde mal kent fragen,
meine er hat den im programm mittlerweile.
ansonsten amch ich den beta tester 



selecta gold schrieb:


> also die die auf er e-bike lagen waren von lausiger qualität imbus kopf z.b.
> kann dir aber nicht sagen ob es noch prototypen waren oder schon die serien teile.


----------



## Coffee (6. März 2009)

ABZUGEBEN: alte Dura Ace Hochflansch Naben (je 32 loch) Nagelneu noch nie eingespeicht inkl. Schnellspanner.





coffee


----------



## Kittie (6. März 2009)

Update zum 1x1 Surly in Teilen. Es ist nun alles verkauft. Eigentlich auch der LRS mit Scheibenbremsen und Reifen. Leider meldet sich der Käufer nicht mehr und Geld ging auch nicht ein. Wie gesagt bisher... ich warte das WE noch ab, dann kann er von euch erworben werden: WTB Weirwolf 2.5 Neu, LRS - Sun Singletrack mit DT Cerit Naben, Hayes Nine mit 160+180 und Adapter. alles Schwarz. Sehr guter zustand!
Alles für 170 - aber erst nach dem WE also Montag offiziell.


Nix mit Montag! Der Herr Käufer treibt sich im Forum rum, hält es aber nicht für Nötig mal zu Antworten! Pech - wer alles will für 150+7 ist alles euch!


----------



## VEITHY (6. März 2009)

VEITHY schrieb:


> bin immernoch auf der suche nach nem fixie lrs und ein bahnlenker fehlt mir auch noch... !
> bitte melden wenn ihr was habt... u schreibt mir ne mail
> 
> thx...



hab nen schönen lrs gefunden! bitte nichts mehr anbieten... 

nen bahnlenker suche ich noch immer!!


----------



## rooker (7. März 2009)

suche fixed nabe, 120mm, 36 loch, irgendwas schönes


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (7. März 2009)

Verkaufe nochimmer diese Nabe:
Joytech
-36Â°
-Industriegelagert und butterweich laufend
-110mm Einbaubreite
-->Nagelneu und niemals eingespeicht gewesen.
Preis bitte per PN vorschlagen.


----------



## ChristophK (8. März 2009)

*Verkaufe*

*Shimano 105 Nabensatz NEU und OVP*
Nagelneu und noch nie eingespeicht.
36L und für 7-fach Kassetten.
Perfekt, um einen klassischen Renner oder einen Singlespeeder aufzubauen.

*Michelin AXIAL Faltreifen NEU und OVP*
Maße 20x622.
Er ist sehr leicht und macht auch auf der Rolle eine gute Figur.

*Velo Rennradsattel NEU*
Neuer und noch nie montierter Sattel von Velo.
Wie man auf dem 2ten Bild sehen kann, hat der Bezug eine kleine Macke. Er läuft aber nicht Gefahr dort auszufransen, oder ähnliches. Die Macke ist also rein Kosmetischer Natur.


----------



## ZwiebelII (9. März 2009)

Aus der Not heraus abzugeben:
95er Marin Nail Trail in gutem Zustand
RH 18"

Schaltungskomponenten (shimano STX + Grip Shift) können bei Bedarf bereitgestellt werden.

VHB 220

Bei Interesse sende ich Euch gerne noch weitere Informationen


----------



## Wobbly (9. März 2009)

Was ist denn mit dem Hello-Kitty-Sack hinten an der Tür? Ich hab da ne Tochter, die steht darauf


----------



## ZwiebelII (9. März 2009)

Wobbly schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit dem Hello-Kitty-Sack hinten an der Tür? Ich hab da ne Tochter, die steht darauf



Ich auch, deshalb bleibt der


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VEITHY (10. März 2009)

hi, 

hat jemand ne idee wo ich nen "3ttt pista bahnlenker" lenkerklemmung: 25,8 mm kaufen kann? hab den bis jetzt nur bei cnc-bike.de gefunden und von denen hört man was die zuverlässigkeit angeht ja weniger gutes...

cheers


----------



## hasenheide (10. März 2009)

VEITHY schrieb:


> hi,
> hab den bis jetzt nur bei cnc-bike.de gefunden und von denen hört man was die zuverlässigkeit angeht ja weniger gutes...



Wo hört man denn schlechtes über CNC?

Ich würde CNC sofort empfehlen.
Man kann halt nur vorab überweisen, das dauert dann mit der Lieferung etwas länger als bei Kreditkartenzahlung, aber sonst wüsste ich nichts negatives zu berichten.


----------



## Kittie (10. März 2009)

wie, vom Shop??? Der ist einer der besten - und ich hatte sie alle 
CNC ist echt gut. Sau schnell und sehr freundlich. Die rufen einen sogar an, wenn was nicht stimmt. Von Bestellung bis Lieferung meist nicht mehr als 3 Tage.
Zum Lenker weiß ich nix....
mfg


----------



## Wobbly (10. März 2009)

Ich hab mit CNC letztes Jahr auch gute Erfahrungen gemacht - halbe Stunde vor Feierabend reingerumpelt mit der Bitte, mit doch ne neue Scheibenbremse dranzubauen. Ham sie anstandslos gemacht. Und nett war'n se ooch noch.


----------



## a.nienie (10. März 2009)

cnc sind ok.


----------



## VEITHY (10. März 2009)

OH ICH NEHME MIT DEM CNC SHOP ALLES ZURÜCK!!! 

im rennradforum wurde nur schlechtes über "FAHRRADTEILE.CC" berichtet....

muß das gestern verwechselt haben, sorry!

so enstehen gerüchte....


----------



## VEITHY (10. März 2009)

thomask schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Ich bin auf der Suche nach neongrünen Pedalen, aml iebsten mit Riemen. Siehe bild. Hat jmd nen Plan wo es die gibt?



pedale in neongrün gibts einige:

NC-17 MG II S-PRO MAGNESIUM (zb. in der bucht)
NC - 17 DH CR44 (zb. in der bucht)
WELLGO LU-A52 (zb. in der bucht)
ODYSSEY Twisted PVC z.b. bei bigboysports)

usw...

die pedalhaken hab ich auch irgendwo mal gesehen...da muß ich aber nochmal überlegen, gabs die nicht mal im singlespeedshop?


----------



## KoNFloZius (11. März 2009)

Verkaufe ein neuwertiges Procraft Cross II Bremshebelset, für 24mm Lenkerdurchmesser, in schwarz. Es wurde nur der rechte Bremshebel zu Testzwecken montiert, der Linke ist noch komplett neu. Kein Km gefahren!

18 inkl. Versand!


----------



## Wobbly (12. März 2009)

So, ich hab's getan und einen Kona Paddy Wagon Rahmen gekauft - allerdings ohne Gabel. Also brauch ich eine - vorzugsweise grade, vorzugsweise schwarz, unbedingt mit Bremsbohrung.

Wer also was passendes rumlümmeln und keine Gebrauch dafür hat - immer her mit den Angeboten ;-)

Danke.

Wollt Ihr'n Bild, wie's aussehen soll? Hier isses.






PS: In der geschlossenen Anstalt wurde ich darauf aufmerksam gemacht, daß ich "eine Gabel für langes Bremsschenkelmaß (49-57 mm)" suchen solle; sowas wie die "Salsa Casseroll" ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (12. März 2009)

thomask schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Ich bin auf der Suche nach neongrünen Pedalen, aml iebsten mit Riemen. Siehe bild. Hat jmd nen Plan wo es die gibt?



das zeug gibs auch http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...rms=algo=SI&its=I&itu=UCI&otn=15&po=LVI&ps=54


----------



## ONE78 (12. März 2009)

ich suche einen solchen miche (bahn-)ritzel träger für normale shimano freilaufnaben? die gabs eigentlich immer bei kent. hat noch einer ne idee wo ich die jetzt noch bekommen kann oder hat jemand sowas rumliegen?


----------



## failed* (13. März 2009)

Hallo,
ich such einen rr rahmen, für den aufbau zum singlespeeder für die stadt,
muss nix spezielles sein....(horizontale ausfaller vielleicht xD )

vielen dank & tschüss

Edit : rh so 52 - 57 müsste glaub ich alles passen xD


----------



## Wobbly (13. März 2009)

Hö, ich hätte da vielleicht was für Dich - sogar komplett mit LRS (flipflop-Nabe), Kurbeln etc. Hat schräge Ausfaller, so daß Du beim Kettenspannen nicht immer die Bremse neu justieren mußt.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5595589&postcount=7039

Interesse?


----------



## josch861131 (13. März 2009)

Rohloff Ketterspanner - 34 Taken


----------



## flowdragon (14. März 2009)

Wobbly schrieb:


> Hö, ich hätte da vielleicht was für Dich - sogar komplett mit LRS (flipflop-Nabe), Kurbeln etc. Hat schräge Ausfaller, so daß Du beim Kettenspannen nicht immer die Bremse neu justieren mußt.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5595589&postcount=7039
> 
> Interesse?



Interesse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manomano (14. März 2009)

failed* schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich such einen rr rahmen, für den aufbau zum singlespeeder für die stadt,
> muss nix spezielles sein....(horizontale ausfaller vielleicht xD )
> 
> ...



ist deine Körpergröße flexibel?
Rahmenhöhe 52 - 57 -> Körpergröße ca. 165 - 185 cm


----------



## Wobbly (14. März 2009)

flowdragon schrieb:


> Interesse!



Schick mir ne PN, dann können wir loslegen


----------



## failed* (14. März 2009)

sorry, wooby....lange nich gemeldet...
wollte eher was ohne Canti Sockel...

@ manomano, naja also laut multiplikation mit dem wert 0.0665, wär die ideale rahmenhöhe wohl 55 cm...ich hab persönlich aber gedacht, dass da +/- 2 cm nicht so entscheidend sind;
und auch die oberrohrlänge kann man ja mit dem vorbau vielleicht ein bisschen ausgleichen....
falls ich mich irre, berichtige mich bitte !!


----------



## mhetl (15. März 2009)

Verkaufe ne Miche Bahnradkette, neu und OVP. Sie ist leider zu kurz, was ich vorher nicht wußte. Zu bekommen für 9 Euro + Versand. 

Gruß

Maik

Bei Interesse bitte eine PN


----------



## Wobbly (15. März 2009)

failed* schrieb:


> sorry, wooby....lange nich gemeldet...
> wollte eher was ohne Canti Sockel...



OK, wenn Du's Dir noch überlegen solltest, einfach Bescheid sagen.


----------



## KoNFloZius (15. März 2009)

Hab einen neuen 1" Alu Steuersatz der Firma Thun abzugeben. Für Gabeln mit Gewinde, Einbauhöhe 42 mm, zwei Nadel-Lager. Gewicht 80 gr. Neu in OVP. Er passt optisch leider doch nicht so ganz an mein Rad

20 mit Versand !?

Flo


----------



## mubi (16. März 2009)

hi, verkaufe diesen nos fizik sattel http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/175653/cat/500, diese neuen tektro zusatzbremshebel http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/175652/cat/500 und weitere artikel.

tschö...


----------



## manomano (16. März 2009)

failed* schrieb:


> sorry, wooby....lange nich gemeldet...
> wollte eher was ohne Canti Sockel...
> 
> @ manomano, naja also laut multiplikation mit dem wert 0.0665, wär die ideale rahmenhöhe wohl 55 cm...ich hab persönlich aber gedacht, dass da +/- 2 cm nicht so entscheidend sind;
> ...


ich habe nur mit der Zeit festgestellt, dass man sich vorher gut überlegen sollte, welche Rahmengröße zu einem passt. Ich habe mich das eine oder andere Mal schon geärgert und das Rad/Rahmen dann doch wieder verkauft. Wenns ein super Schnäppchen ist, kann man es kaufen, wenns normalpreisig ist, nur die optimale Rahmengröße nehmen! Das ist meine Erfahrung!


----------



## failed* (16. März 2009)

manomano schrieb:


> ich habe nur mit der Zeit festgestellt, dass man sich vorher gut überlegen sollte, welche Rahmengröße zu einem passt. Ich habe mich das eine oder andere Mal schon geärgert und das Rad/Rahmen dann doch wieder verkauft. Wenns ein super Schnäppchen ist, kann man es kaufen, wenns normalpreisig ist, nur die optimale Rahmengröße nehmen! Das ist meine Erfahrung!



hmm, naja ich glaub ich hab grad ein schnäppchen gemacht 
dafür aber ne 57ger rahmenhöhe....


----------



## ZwiebelII (16. März 2009)

für alle Hipster unter Euch
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=250390936625


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomask (17. März 2009)

Suche einen 28" Laufradsatz für mein Singlespeed Rennrad. Gerne gebraucht und pflegebedürftig. Sollte unter 50 Euro liegen. Keine Schlauchreifen-Version. Die hab ich selbst (-;
Dankeeeee


----------



## Knacki1 (17. März 2009)

verkaufe:

MKS fitALPHA njs Doublestraps inkl. mks sylvan pedalen und haken

pedale gebraucht, lager ok
haken leicht gebraucht
riemen wie neu... noch keine 20km, sind "saufest, bzw. dehnen sich nich" und eindeutig viel besser als die einfachen soma kopien etc.
zusammen für 74euro inkl. versand. 

neupreis wären um die 130euro

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3123/3253503762_2b2510c480_b.jpg

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3623/3363353924_ab39f0afb0_b.jpg


----------



## pueftel (18. März 2009)

...Hallo,

ich möchte meine white eno verkaufen.

175 mm, komplett mit 38er Blatt

Die Kurbel wurde montiert und 1x gefahren. 


180



Frank


----------



## matsch (18. März 2009)

Verkaufe ein paar gebrauchte Teile von meinem Stadtrennradl.
Alles zu sehen im Bikemarkt. Preis ist VHB. Und wenn einer gleich mehrere Sachen gebrauchen kann wäre es 

Rennradreifen - Schlauch NEU
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/176394/cat/500

Rennrad Schutzbleche
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/176393/cat/500

Shimano 105 retro - ok ist ja nen SingleSpeed Forum.....
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/176392/cat/500

Sattel + Stütze
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/176391/cat/500

Rennrad Felgenbremse
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/176389/cat/500

Shimano Klickpedalen (fast neu)
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/172647/cat/500

Vielleicht kann ja jemand was gebrauchen.
Danke


----------



## GSB (18. März 2009)

Hallo
Suche Diamant Bahnrad in gutem Zustand. RH sollte idealerweise 55 sein. 58 würde gerade so auch noch gehen. Auch ein nackter Rahmen mit Gabel wäre interessant...

Grüsse
Raphael


----------



## manomano (19. März 2009)

Suche RR- Bahn- oder Crosser-Rahmen mit Rahmengröße 52-54cm. ggf. auch Tria-Rahmen mit 26" Laufrädern.

Einfach mal alles anbieten...


----------



## -w0lf- (21. März 2009)

Verkaufe:

1x Steuersatz 1 1/8 Ahead - FRM C-Set - 78g - 36 EUR







2x Bremshebel V-Brake - SRAM 9.0SL - leichter als Avid Ultimate nur 146g - 15 EUR


----------



## bibgi (22. März 2009)

...


----------



## mügge (22. März 2009)

servus

verkauft wird nen old school rennrad lenker mit bremshebeln. sind kleine kratzer von der vorbauklemme und klebereste vom lenkerband dran. kleine anzeichen von flugrost die man aber wegpoliert bekommt. lag ne ganze zeit bei mir rum.... preis: 20,- inkl. versand









bei interesse PN oder mail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kittie (22. März 2009)

Hab ein wenig aufgeräumt: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=250394014805
Kettenspanner, Bremshebel, XT Bremse (VR)...und ne menge nicht SSP Krams.


----------



## bastard13 (22. März 2009)

suche nen 26" LRS mit starrer Nabe für nen FixedGear Projekt. bis 150 euro...hoffe von euch zu hören. Gruß


----------



## manomano (22. März 2009)

*Race Face Air Alloy Lenker*
Breite: ca. 540mm, 3° Biegung, Perl-gestrahlt, schwarz, kaum Gebrauchsspuren 18,-





*2x Tektro Zusatzbremshebel RL720*
schwarz, für 25,9er Klemmung, wenig gebraucht, Hebel selber sind schwarz glänzend 12,-





*2x Schwalbe Kojak 26" Reifen* 
kürzlich hier gekauft, muss aber wieder gehen, einer neu, der andere hat geringe Gebrauchsspuren 20,-

*Magura HS-33 VR-Bremse* 
sieht ungefähr so aus! Brake-Booster nicht dabei. + neue Magura Bremsbeläge 20,-





*105 RR-Bremsen-Set 39-49mm*
silber matt  15,-
zwei Bemsklötze sind dabei!

*Shogun Nabe*, 36Loch neu 25,-
*Ritchey PRO MTB Vorbau* 10,-





*4Kant Innenlager* 72mm Gehäuse - 114 und 115,5 - Zustand gebraucht Stück 5,-
*Shimano RR-VR-Nabe* - Lager müssen neu geschmiert werden, lege ich bei einem Kauf von anderen Teilen kostenlos dabei!





*1" Procraft Vorbau*, 100mm silber glänzend 8,-
*1" Noname Vorbau*, titanfarbend 80mm 8,-
*RazeFaze MTB-Vorbau* 115mm 15,-
*RR-Vorbau* 120mm schwarz noname 8,-





Wer kennt es nicht... Radtour und man muss immer wieder auf die Karte schauen... hier die ultimative Lösung! 
*Kartenhalter* 5,-





*RazeFaze KB*, 94-44Z 15,-
*DH Kettenblatt*, 42Z 12,-





Preise exkl. Versand nach Wahl!


----------



## seltsamkeit (22. März 2009)

hi, suche einen Stahlrahmen in größe 58, 28", klassisch Rennrad oder Bahnrad zur Not auch...nur Bestzustand der rohre, Lackquali egal.


----------



## Kittie (23. März 2009)

@seltsamkeit. hast ne PN von mir.


----------



## Jones.FFM (23. März 2009)

Hallo,

ich suche ein EXENTERinnenlager wenns geht mit ital. Gewinde 24x36


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r0ckZ (23. März 2009)

hat einer ne schöne silberne kurbel rumliegen? 172,5 oder 175mm lang, nich ausgeschlagen oä.
einfach mal alles anbieten. 
4 kant oder octalink - ht2 nur billig


----------



## SXHC (23. März 2009)

*Biete:*

SKS Airworx Control Standluftpumpe in silber

Das ist die Chance eine neuwertige, dreimal benutzte SKS Airworx Standluftpumpe fÃ¼r nur 20â¬ +porto (VB) zu erwerben. Sie hat keinerlei Gebrauchsspuren und ist in 
einem absoluten Top Zustand!!!

Die AIRWORX wurde als besonders robuste, langlebige Stahlstandpumpe konzipiert. Einfachstes Handling, 
sicherer Stand und der gÃ¼nstige Preis sind die Hauptmerkmale der neuen Mittelklasse unter den Standkompressoren. Getestet von RoadBike 01/2008: SEHR GUT!!!

> Extrem robuste Stahlkonstruktion
> Dualhead Ventilklemmhebeloben liegendes PrÃ¤zisionsmanometer mit Einstellring
> extra langer Hochdruckschlauch
> Massiver Ganzmetall-Fuss und Transportsicherung
> maximaler Druck 10 Bar / 144 PSI
> inkl. 2 Adapter fÃ¼r Ball, Luftmatratze etc.

Angebote per PN


----------



## kick.push (24. März 2009)

Verkaufe sehr hübsche *Ritchey Sattelstütze*
  - Ø 26,8mm - 350mm
   - gebrauchter aber sehr guter Zustand (eineige kleine kratzer)
   - auf jeden fall n schickes teil

Verkaufe neuen *Shimano ALFINE Kettenspanner
*- 0 Km gefahren
  - einmal eingebaut und gesehen, dass er nicht passt 

Dachte bei der Stütze so an 15, bei dem Kettenspanner an 10


----------



## kick.push (24. März 2009)

achja, ich *SUCHE* einen *GELBEN SATTEL*, sowie einen einfachen *POINT KETTENSPANNER*..


----------



## martn (24. März 2009)

manomano: wie lang isn der ritchey vorbau?


----------



## r0ckZ (24. März 2009)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> hat einer ne schöne silberne kurbel rumliegen? 172,5 oder 175mm lang, nich ausgeschlagen oä.
> einfach mal alles anbieten.
> 4 kant oder octalink - ht2 nur ita und billig


keiner was rumliegen?


----------



## olli (24. März 2009)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> keiner was rumliegen?



nur 170, silber LKR 110 o.KB: 20.- inkl. Versand, fast wie neu


----------



## hans castorp (24. März 2009)

hans castorp schrieb:


> Ein paar schÃ¶ne singlespeedtaugliche Lenker, teils neu, teils nicht:
> 
> - Chromlenker von ITM/Italmanubri, ungebraucht. Ohne Zugrillen etc. 41cm breit. Japanisches KlemmmaÃ 25,4mm *20â¬*
> - Alulenker, ungebraucht mit schÃ¶n tiefem Bogen und Gravuren (Lorbeerkranz mit HKS/Kettler), ziemlich schmal (38cm), ohne Zugrillen, KlemmmaÃ 25,4mm *20â¬*
> ...



Davon noch zu haben: Ein Chromlenker, AlurennbÃ¼gel, TACX-SchlÃ¼ssel fÃ¼r Classickurbeln.


----------



## hans castorp (24. März 2009)

Zwei Tretlager fÃ¼r die Freunde "unzerstÃ¶rbarer Konustechnik":
Tretlager Shimano 105, 115mm Welle, 24x36 ital. Gewinde, 9 Kugeln je Seite, gedichtet. Unbenutzt in OVP. *15â¬*






Tretlager Campagnolo Athena, 111mm Welle, BSA Gewinde, 11 Kugeln je Seite, "Spaltdichtung", geschliffene Laufbahnen. Unbenutzt in OVP. *35â¬*





FÃ¼r die Leichtbauer: 
Tretlager OMAS, 122mm Titanwelle, Aluschalen 24x36, Kettenlinie einstellbar, zwei auswechselbare Rillenkugellager, StaubhÃ¼lse. War mal montiert, ist aber, soweit ich weiÃ, ungefahren. 170g. *60â¬*


----------



## ma.sel (24. März 2009)

hallo suche noch günstig ein satz v-brakes. am liebsten wäre mir die farbe: schwarz!

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Graf Kroko (25. März 2009)

Verkaufe:

Giant Granite, 21,5", Stahl
VHB 200,- â¬ 





Inferno Magnesiumfelgen
VHB 50,- â¬





Beides an Selbstabholer gegen Barzahlung.

GrÃ¼Ãe,
Olli

P.S. Edith sagt gerade, dass der Artikelstandort HÃ¼rth ist.


----------



## Rotten67 (26. März 2009)

Suche Canti Bremshebel in schwarz
super wären 22,2er


----------



## Deleted 30552 (28. März 2009)

*Continental Grand Prix MTB Asphalt-Reifen 25-559 *

*26 x 1.00*

"Reifenkonstruktion und -charakteristik wie beim Rennrad, aber für die Dimension einer schmalen MTB-Felge bestimmt. Seine extrem hohe Kilometerleistung und seine berühmte Stich- und Schnittfestigkeit machen den Grand Prix zum idealen Trainingspartner.Extrem leichtlaufend, der bewährte Trainingsreifen für die Straße."

Faltversion, ca. 195 Gramm 

Zustand: neuwertig, "Fädchen" in der Mitte noch teilweise erhalten 

Ladenpreis bei etwa 25 Euro pro Reifen

Preis: 26 Euro für das Paar plus Versand

als Zugabe gibts ein Paar passende, gebrauchte Schläuche (einer mit Flicken)

bei Interesse > PN an mich!


----------



## chickenway-user (28. März 2009)

eklig...


----------



## Kittie (31. März 2009)

Verkaufe NC-17 - Rear Stinger S-Pro Tensioner Kettenspanner. Ist NEU. War mal für eine Woche an einem Rad dran, wurde aber mal bewegt. Spannring hinten fällt immer ab, daher hab ich einen vom Kettenschloss dran gemacht (Bombenfest). Neuwert 55,- ich will noch 20. Nur wenn er bei ebay nicht raus geht!


----------



## PeeM (31. März 2009)

Suche hinteres Laufrad mit Ritzel. 

Wenn jemand einen gÃ¼nstigen Laufrad-Satz im Angebot hat, bitte auch mailen.

Sollte 75â¬ nicht Ã¼bersteigen.

Angebote wenn mÃ¶glich mit Fotos.


GrÃ¼Ãe,
PeeM


----------



## bastard13 (31. März 2009)

habe noch ne sugino messenger II in schwarz und 170er länge. mit nem 42er blatt. halbes jahr alt.kleine kratzer.bei interesse schick ich bilder..
gut?


----------



## Wobbly (31. März 2009)

bastard13 schrieb:


> habe noch ne sugino messenger II in schwarz und 170er länge. mit nem 42er blatt. halbes jahr alt.kleine kratzer.bei interesse schick ich bilder..
> gut?



Was wisse für die haben?


----------



## bastard13 (31. März 2009)

naja, die liegt neu beim singlespeedshop was über 100 euro. also mit den paar kleinen kratzern und dem noch nicht gefahrenen kettenblatt. 70?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensXTR (31. März 2009)

Hallo,

"Paul Melvin" Kettenspanner schwarz, mit Gebrauchspuren tech. Top!!
VB 45 Euro!!

Gruß
Jens


----------



## bastard13 (31. März 2009)

hey jens ! bilder? vom kettenspanner:..


----------



## Wobbly (31. März 2009)

bastard13 schrieb:


> naja, die liegt neu beim singlespeedshop was über 100 euro. also mit den paar kleinen kratzern und dem noch nicht gefahrenen kettenblatt. 70?



Kann ich bis morgen die Hand draufhalten und Dir dann Bescheid sagen?


----------



## bastard13 (31. März 2009)

klar.meld dich einfach...ist ja eh VB...gut?


----------



## Wobbly (31. März 2009)

bastard13 schrieb:


> klar.meld dich einfach...ist ja eh VB...gut?



Jou


----------



## gurkenfolie (31. März 2009)

suche nen satz avid bb7


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (1. April 2009)

Biete eine Kurbelgarnitur Deore FC-MT60 incl. 38er Blatt und kurzen Schrauben, sichtbar gebraucht (Kratzer und div. Schrammen auf der Innenseite), 170mm.
15 Euro plus Versand (sollte als 2.20er Brief gehen) 

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## JensXTR (1. April 2009)

JensXTR schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> "Paul Melvin" Kettenspanner schwarz, mit Gebrauchspuren tech. Top!!
> VB 45 Euro!!
> ...



So nun auch das Foto!


----------



## Knacki1 (1. April 2009)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3297/3288408354_8bc0c9ffd4_o.jpg

3ttt ergo lenker, benutzt, kleberest vom lenkerband dran, im klemmbereich ziemlich verkratzt... wurde evtl. mal in einen zu engen vorbau gepresst? montiert hier9euro inkl. versand

njs pedalhaken von mks, stahl verchromt, größe L, gebraucht, vorne ist das chrom leicht abgesplittert, inkl. neuen nylon pedalriemen und schrauben 10euro inkl. versand











syntace superforce 105mm +-20° guter zustand 25,4 klemmung 25 inkl. versand den lenker der montiert is gibts geschenkt

easton monkeybar riser EA70 25,4 klemmung, auf hipsterlänge gekürzt (das ende von oury griffen geht minimal schon in die biegung rein), zustand gebraucht aber ok 10 inkl. versand

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3123/3253503762_2b2510c480_b.jpg






MKS fitALPHA njs Doublestraps inkl. mks sylvan pedalen und haken

pedale gebraucht, lager ok
haken leicht gebraucht
riemen wie neu... noch keine 20km, sind "saufest, bzw. dehnen sich nich" und eindeutig viel besser als die einfachen soma kopien etc.
zusammen für 65euro inkl. versand.
(reserviert, er meldet sich aber iwie nicht... ich warte noch ein bisschn)


----------



## Jerome (2. April 2009)

Hallo,

hat jemand Interesse an alten Peugeot Stahlrahmen bzw Kompletträder?
Fast alle 57-59 Rahmen. Alle möglichen Farben. viele in weiß
Die meisten Räder haben alte Simplonschaltungen dran. 
Zum Teil Felgen mit geklebten Reifen. Sattel, Kurbel und der ganze PiPaPo ist auch dran.

Wegen der alten *Ausfallenden*, welche ein Spannen der Kette ermöglichen habe ich an euch gedacht.

Meine Nachbarin hat einen ganzen Keller voll davon und wir suchen noch Abnehmer. 
Über einen guten Preis, der euch gefallen wird kann man sicher kann reden. Bilder kann ich auch bei Bedarf zustellen / hochladen.

Wir reden hier über ein Auswahl von ca 20 Stück!

Grüße Jerome


----------



## ottokarina (2. April 2009)

interessenten gibts hier sicherlich genügend, solange du bilder einstellst, ein versand möglich ist und man nicht alle auf einmal abnehmen muss.


----------



## a.nienie (2. April 2009)

Knacki1 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hätte ich gerne,
aber das lenkende altmetall kloppste bitte vorher ab


----------



## painmuds (2. April 2009)

@jerome
muss ottokarina zustimmen... bilder wären schon prima...


----------



## Jerome (2. April 2009)

Hi, 
natürlich werde ich Bilder posten, am We werde ich in die "Gruft" steigen und so viel wie möglich knipsen. Ob ich alle einzeln ablichten kann ich nicht versprechen, da sie "angenehm" kompakt im Keller gelagert sind. 
Ein Rahmen wird so um die 8-9 euro Versand kosten, Hermes meine ich macht sowas in der Preisklasse.
Mit Laufrädern ist das schon wieder schwieriger, ich informiere mich aber gerne.
Wenn ihr preisewerte Versender kennt, immer her mit den Infos.
Gruß Jerome


----------



## insanerider (2. April 2009)

wenn deine peugeots nicht übermäßig teuer werden, hätte ich auch mal vorsichtiges interesse!


----------



## PeeM (3. April 2009)

Habe auch Interesse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomask (3. April 2009)

Eines meiner drei Babies muss nun leider verkauft bzw versteigert werden.
Ist ein Vicini Valentino von 1975. Hat zumindest die google rechereche ergeben. Liebevoll neu aufgebaut mit vielen neuen Teilen. Fährt sich sehr schön. Wenn du nicht unbedingt 1,90 m gross bist.


http://cgi.ebay.de/Singlespeed-Renn...14&_trkparms=72:1121|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Jerome (3. April 2009)

Wenn das mal klappt.
Bilder sind da


----------



## _booze_ (3. April 2009)

ich kann mich nich entscheiden


----------



## thomask (3. April 2009)

is schon ein hammer.  
So viel schönes zum basteln. und die Kurbeln sind ja teilweise richtig schniecke. Schade das ich nich um die Ecke wohne...


----------



## Kittie (3. April 2009)

Günstig Versenden mit GLS. 15 Euro Komplettrad, weil 2m Gurtmaß! Gibt es schon Preise für die Peugots? Bin ebenfalls dabei.
Melde mal Interesse an Bild 074 an.
mfg


----------



## _booze_ (3. April 2009)

na wenn wir schon so weit sind...mein interesse beschränkt sich auf bild76 / bild65 / bild71 / bild72 also pfoten weg!


----------



## PeeM (3. April 2009)

Und Rahmenhöhen, wären natürlich auch sehr hilfreich.


----------



## painmuds (3. April 2009)

hab interesse an rad numero 67... PREISE WÄREN PRIMA!!! schöne räder und so viele mit einem mal...


----------



## ottokarina (3. April 2009)

teilweise sehr sehr schön. ich könnt mich schon erwärmen für eins in weiß oder orange. doch leider sehn die alle so groß aus.

also jetzt nur noch rahmenhöhen und preise und weg sind die dinger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (4. April 2009)

Ja, Rahmenhöhe und Preis vom letzten Tät mich auch interessieren...


----------



## hoshman (4. April 2009)

wenn hier jemand eines der räder mit schutzblechen und gepäckträger nimmt und diese nicht benutzen will, ich nehm se.


----------



## Vriesi (4. April 2009)

(V) Specialized Langster New York, RH 58, aus letztem Jahr, höchstens 10mal bewegt, inkl. neuem Lenkerband oder Griffe nach Wahl.
VHB 450.- inkl. Versand


----------



## Nerd (4. April 2009)

Leckere Peugeots.
Ich will Nr.77 - Erster!


----------



## Jerome (4. April 2009)

Rahmenöhe, Steuerrohrlänge und Oberrohrlänge nun als Beschreibung bei den Bilden.
Preise Reich ich nach, wenn cih die Nachbarin erwischt habe.


----------



## LilaQ (4. April 2009)

hi...schöne peugeots...würde mal interesse für rad 78 bekunden und den rahmen bild 68 hinten ;-)

vg
norman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerome (4. April 2009)

So Leute,

meine Nachbarin meinte ihr sollt einfach einen Preis vorschlagen, welchen ihr für euer Wunschrad bezahlen wollt. 
Sie will keinen über den Tisch ziehen, sie will nur das der Keller so schnell wie möglich leer haben. 

Gruß Jerome


----------



## m(A)ui (5. April 2009)

Jerome schrieb:


> So Leute,
> 
> meine Nachbarin meinte ihr sollt einfach einen Preis vorschlagen, welchen ihr für euer Wunschrad bezahlen wollt.
> Sie will keinen über den Tisch ziehen, sie will nur das der Keller so schnell wie möglich leer haben.
> ...


66.- fuer das Rad auf Bild 66?
(bzw. 50.- ohne Laufraeder)

gruss,
maui


----------



## mhetl (5. April 2009)

Hi, biete im Bikemarkt div. Teile an, unter anderen auch z. B. Rohloffausfallenden. Vielleicht braucht ja der eine oder andere was. Klar im Singlespeedforum gehört ne Kassette oder Umwerfer nicht hin, aber andere Sachen schon. Kopiere mal den Link aus dem Bikemarkt.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=179435

Gruß

Maik


----------



## Jerome (5. April 2009)

Vielen Dank an die Interessenten und Preisvorschläge ich werde sie der Nachbarin weitereichen und Montag/Dienstag Feedback geben. Ich hoffe damit können alle gut leben.
Je schneller der Keller leer wird desto eher habe ich auch "frei" kann meine Kinder wider erziehen. Denen machen Laufradfahrenr mehe Spaß als Ledersattelzählen und Schaltungsteile sortieren 

Zusatzinfo
In einem weiteren Keller haben sich noch noch einzelne Laufrader/LRS aufgetan.
Wenn jemand also nur einen einzelnen Rahmen schön findet, aber auch gerne noch einen LRS haben möchte, wird der Rahmen quasi auf Wunsch kompletiert.


----------



## Nerd (5. April 2009)

Zu den Peugeots:

Interessant wäre, wieviel man für den Versand einkalkulieren muss.

Habe gerade bei GLS nachgeschaut: das Gurtmaß (max. 3m) errechnet sich aus 2x Höhe + 2x Breite + Länge des Pakets. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man ein komplettes Rad so kompakt verpacken kann.

Gibt es außer Illox für 44,90 (inkl. Verpackung) noch Alternativen?

Jerome, das Angebot mit den Laufrädern hört sich ja gut an. Hättest du einen Laufradsatz für Drahtreifen zum Rahmen Nr.74?
Danke, dass du dir diese Mühe machst, den schönen Französinnen ein neues zuhause zu finden!


----------



## Kittie (5. April 2009)

Zu GLS: Habe selber schon 3 Räder so Versendet. Einfach einen Radkarton aus dem Radladen (Neuräder kommen in einem solchen). Vorderrad an das Rahmendreieck, Lenker ab oder Quer und Sattel Runter. Fertig. 
- ach ja, Pedale ab!

Vielleicht sollten wir den Verkauf der Peugots ausgliedern? Andere Verkäufe gehen jetzt ja fast unter.


----------



## FR-Sniper (5. April 2009)

Hi

ich hätte einen Chaka Pele Gr. 18´ Rahmen im angebot, ein jahr alt, war mein eisdielencrusser 
farbe: rubinrot



inkl. zweier gabeln: 
1x Disc only (ca400mm EBH), 
1x für canti/HS33 bremse (ca.440mm EBH)



130 VB
gegen aufpreis mit sattelstütz und steuersatz.

VG


----------



## nikedi (5. April 2009)

Ich interessiere mich für den vorderen Rahmen im Bild 68!


----------



## doncarlito (6. April 2009)

SUCHE
Günstigen Stahlrahmen in 20" (bin 184cm gross) mit folgenden Kriterien:

- Disctauglich
- ohne Gabel
- Farbe und Zustand egal
- nicht zwingend Singlespeedtauglich
- günstig

zb chaka pele oder ähnlich...

Danke


----------



## chickenway-user (6. April 2009)

doncarlito schrieb:


> SUCHE
> Günstigen Stahlrahmen in 20" (bin 184cm gross) mit folgenden Kriterien:
> 
> - Disctauglich
> ...



DMR Switchback in grau lackiert und eher gewalttätig umgebaut so das größere Reifen passen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kittie (6. April 2009)

Muss ganz schnell etwas Geld locker machen, das ich nicht habe...deshalb muss mein Pompino weichen....Kaum gefahren(2-300km) Top Teile! SSP 16x38 oder Fix. Fragen an mich. 600,- Tacken Dieses Angebot gilt nur wenige Tage.


----------



## herrundmeister (7. April 2009)

Die Rahmengröße bitte noch angeben - das macht vielleicht manchem die Entscheidung einfacher ( ;


----------



## Kittie (7. April 2009)

Klaro, RH57 Teile auf Anfrage (nicht einzeln) und wichtig!!! schnell entscheiden - am 9ten könnte es zu spät sein, dann kann und werde ich es behalten.
Danke


----------



## thomask (7. April 2009)

gibts jetzt eigentlich schon was neues bzgl den Peugeot Rädern?


----------



## Jerome (7. April 2009)

Hallo,

wie sagt meine kleine Tochter immer "*Die Nachbarin hat ja gesagt*"
Ich werde heute abend mal anfangen den Kaufinteressenten antworten zu geben.

Es bleibt allerdings immer noch die Problematik die FahrrÃ¤der zu verschicken.
Fahrradkartons habe ich schon welche vom HÃ¤ndler besorgt, allerdings sind diese doch recht groÃ und ich befÃ¼rchte hier werden die Versender mit Speergutkosten uns Ã¤rgern.

Deswegen noch mal, wenn jemand ein Link fÃ¼r kostengÃ¼nstige Paketverschickung hat, bitte posten!! 
Und seid so lieb und probiert bitte selber mal die AbmaÃe 25 * 90 * 150 oder Ã¤hnliches aus, bevor behauptet wird, das kostet doch nur 5,90 bei Hermes.... 
Alles was ich recherchiert habe ging eher Richtung 25â¬ und mehr.

Ich mach das hier nur um den kleinen SchÃ¤tzchen ein neues Heim zu geben und weil ich selber ein BikeverrÃ¼ckter Bastler bin, meine Freizeit verbringe ich lieber anders. Auch finden meine TÃ¶chte es schÃ¶ner mit Papa zu spielen als mit ihm Pedalen und Lenker abzuschraubem und FahrrÃ¤der in Kisten zu packen.

GruÃ Jerome


----------



## nikedi (7. April 2009)

Jerome schrieb:


> ...meine Freizeit verbringe ich lieber anders. Auch finden meine Töchte es schöner mit Papa zu spielen als mit ihm Pedalen und Lenker abzuschraubem und Fahrräder in Kisten zu packen...
> 
> Gruß Jerome



Das nuss echt ne sch*** Arbeit sein bei der Menge an Rädern...

Also im Internet stoße ich in Erfahrungsberichten immer nur auf den Preis 39,90 für komplette Räder und das ist eigentlich auch der mir bekannte Preis; für einzelne Rahmen hab ich jetzt noch nichts konkretes gefunden und da kenn ich mich bis jetzt auch nicht aus.

Aber ich werd' mich jetzt mal auf den Weg zur Post um die Ecke machen und dort nachfragen, was die mir empfehlen...mal schaun!


----------



## nikedi (7. April 2009)

So, war bei der deutschen Post, hab deshalb natürlich nur Infos bezüglich DHL:
Ein komplettes Fahrrad zu versenden würde dort *29,90* kosten, das setzt sich aus 9,90 für den Versand und 20,00*,* weil es Sperrgut ist, zusammen.

Ein einzelner Rahmen kostet *6,90.*

Bei Hermes würde nach den Angaben unter dem Link der Versand eines Fahrrads *39,90* kosten plus 5,90 verpackung.

https://privatpaketservice.hlg.de/w...eise#7_0VHV2I9300OH50I0CIN1OL32C0#__NO_ANCHOR__

Dann habe ich nochmal bei UPS geguckt, aber da war nichts, was sich gelohnt hätte.

gruß
niklas


----------



## ZeFlo (7. April 2009)

... aber hermes holt ab, im gegensatz zu dhl, und es muss auch nicht verpackt werden. hermes "verpackung" ist 'ne art überwurf die der fahrer mitbringt. teure räder würde ich so aber nicht verschicken


----------



## Kittie (7. April 2009)

Ich würde gerne "nocheinmal" dieses einwerfen: http://www.gls-group.eu/276-I-PORTAL-WEB/content/GLS/DE03/DE/500100.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nikedi (7. April 2009)

Kittie schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne "nocheinmal" dieses einwerfen: http://www.gls-group.eu/276-I-PORTAL-WEB/content/GLS/DE03/DE/500100.htm



das läuft doch genau so auf 29 hinaus, oder steh ich aufm schlauch?


----------



## phoenixinflames (7. April 2009)

Ich suche einen Stahlrahmen von Voodoo oder Kona.

Muss nicht zwingend SS-Ausfaller haben.
Größe 17-18".
Gerne Explosif, Wanga, Bizango.

Freue mich über alle Angebote;
[email protected]


MfG, Basti


----------



## gierkopp (7. April 2009)

Verkaufe einen niegelnagelneuen, nie verbauten Satz Novatec Bahnnaben in silber und 36 Loch fÃ¼r 50,00â¬.
Gewinde ist doppel-fixed. Kann aber auch mit Freilauf gesinglespeeded werden...


----------



## Kittie (7. April 2009)

@nikedi: ich wollte eigentlich nicht mehr Antworten, um hier nicht rumzuspamen, aber ich muss noch mal. 15,30 Euro in D für ein Rad, schon einige male gemacht....ging immer so und auch immer gut.


----------



## m(A)ui (8. April 2009)

Jerome schrieb:


> Deswegen noch mal, wenn jemand ein Link für kostengünstige Paketverschickung hat, bitte posten!!
> Und seid so lieb und probiert bitte selber mal die Abmaße 25 * 90 * 150 oder ähnliches aus, bevor behauptet wird, das kostet doch nur 5,90 bei Hermes....
> Alles was ich recherchiert habe ging eher Richtung 25 und mehr.


Am guenstigsten (aber auch aufwendigsten) wird immer sein Rahmen und Laufraeder seperat in ein  Paket á 120x60 zu packen und fuer 2x 6,90 é zu verschicken.

maui


----------



## Jerome (8. April 2009)

Das ist natürlich auch eine Alternative. Gestern (Nacht!!) habe ich erfolgreich eines in einen Karton 25x75x100 gepackt. Dann wären wir bei ca 15.
Bei der zwei Karton Variante brauche ich ja "unendlich" viele Karton, wäre aber eine gute notlösung.
Ihr seht ich bemühe mich es preiswert zu machen.

Schade, dass keiner die Räder abholen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomask (8. April 2009)

@jerome
ja das ist schade. Vielleicht kann man ja dir auch eien Aufwandsentschädigung zahlen. Interesse besteht immer noch (-;


----------



## Knacki1 (9. April 2009)

cervelo wolf cl gabel






hat minimale schleifspuren innen von einem nicht ganz geradelaufendem 25mm reifen und ein mini lackabplatzer vorne an der gabel wo die bremse befestigt wird. beides ungefährlich. 





(das klebeband da war da weil ich den 25mm reifen noch ein paar km fahren musste und angst hatte, dass er nochmal ein bisschn schief läuft noch mehr kratzer in den lack macht )






1 1/8" ahead

inkl. eingeschlagener kralle (spezieller durchmesser) und vorbaudeckel.

schaft is aus ganz dünnem truetemper stahl, deswegen auch die spezielle kralle.

schaftlänge:
18,5 wenn man von über dem "sockel" für den konus misst

und

19,5 wenn man von da aus mist wo der konus aufliegt

60euro inkl. versand !!!!!!!


----------



## FalloutBoy (9. April 2009)

Liebe Leute, 

das im Betreff genannte Bike steht leider auf Grund von Platzmangel in der heimischen Garage zum Verkauf. 





Nähere infos hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=391277

Preis VHB 420,- 

Bei Fragen bitte PM.

Viele Grüße


----------



## flowdragon (12. April 2009)

Jerome schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an die Interessenten und Preisvorschläge ich werde sie der Nachbarin weitereichen und Montag/Dienstag Feedback geben. Ich hoffe damit können alle gut leben.
> Je schneller der Keller leer wird desto eher habe ich auch "frei" kann meine Kinder wider erziehen. Denen machen Laufradfahrenr mehe Spaß als Ledersattelzählen und Schaltungsteile sortieren
> 
> Zusatzinfo
> ...




Hi!
Ist denn das schöne orangene von Bild 60 noch da?
Für 50-60 wär ich da dran stark interessiert.
mfg flo


----------



## mügge (12. April 2009)

Servus...

Ich suche dringend nen preiswertes Kettenblatt 48T, 4-Lochaufnahme, 104mm Lochkreis.
Farbe und Marke ist egal. Es sollte aber noch nicht zu abgefahren sein. Wer was rumliegen hat bitte per PM oder Mail bei mir melden. 

Schöne Feiertag und Frohe Ostern wünsch ich...


----------



## Deleted 30552 (12. April 2009)

*verkaufe Manitou Comp, NOS*

neu, ungefahren, nur mal ganz kurz zur probe verbaut, minimalste Lagerspuren

Vorspannung der Elastomere verstellbar

Schaft: 1 1/4 Zoll, 14,5 cm, davon 5 cm Gewinde

Preis: 150 Euro zuzüglich Versand












Option: Tausch der roten Orginal-Manitou-Elastomere gegen die blauen Rock Shox Indy bzw. Quadra-Elastomere (medium, natürlich neu, völlig identische Abmessungen) 






bei Interesse > PN an mich!


----------



## flott.weg (12. April 2009)

Matze010 schrieb:


> *verkaufe Manitou Comp, NOS*
> 
> neu, ungefahren, nur mal ganz kurz zur probe verbaut, minimalste Lagerspuren
> 
> ...



..ich würds ja mal im classic-forum versuchen 

viel erfolg.
jan


----------



## Splatter666 (12. April 2009)

Hat er doch schon 

Ciao, Splat


----------



## Steering (12. April 2009)

Hallo Singlespeeder,

ich möchte mir mein erstes Singlespeedrennrad aufbauen und habe einen alten italienischen Stahlrahmen gefunden. Nun suche ich Laufräder dafür 28" oder 27", sollte eigentlich beides passen!? Entweder Singelspeedlaufradsatz oder normale Laufräder mit shimanofreilauf. Oder habt ihr einen Tip für mich, wo es die günstig gibt?

Danke schonmal.
Jörsch


----------



## nightwolf (12. April 2009)

Steering schrieb:


> Hallo Singlespeeder,
> 
> ich möchte mir mein erstes Singlespeedrennrad aufbauen und habe einen alten italienischen Stahlrahmen gefunden. Nun suche ich Laufräder dafür 28" oder 27", sollte eigentlich beides passen!? (...)


Naja, also erstens sind Zollgroessen ein Bloedsinn, was Du halt brauchst ist wohl ein Drahtreifen-LRS mit 622er Felgen _(das ist 28 Zoll. 27 Zoll ist 630 bzw. 632 als Schlauchreifen, also groesser als 28. Womit wir wieder beim 'Bloedsinn' waeren  )_. Also ganz normale RR-Laufraeder.

Dann kommt die erste Rueckfrage, wie alt ist denn der Rahmen genau bzw. eigentlich wichtiger: Welche Hinterbaubreite hat er. Heute hat man 130, aeltere Rahmen sind aber etwas schmaler (126 bzw. noch frueher auch noch etwas weniger) und ein heutiges HR passt demzufolge nur mit ordentlich Nachdruck rein. Du solltest das also einfach mal nachmessen.

Die zweite Rueckfrage waere, wieviel die Teile kosten duerfen. Guenstige neue LRS fuers RR gibts zum Beispiel von Shimano oder Mavic, nach oben ist der preislichen Phantasie keine Grenze gesetzt.

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steering (12. April 2009)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Also hinten wären es 122mm und vorne 102mm, da passt ein normaler RR -Laufradsatz natürlich nicht. Danke für den Hinweis.  
;-)


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (12. April 2009)

Verkaufe nen paar Teile...
WTB Sattel,neuwertig,kurz montiert und probegesessen,für 35,- +4,10 Porto



Race Face LockOn Griffe,NEU, für 20,- +4,10 Porto



Continental Gand Prix Reifen,2Stück,26x1", neuwertig, für 25,- +4,10 Porto






1 Paar Continental Sport Contact,NEU,26x1,3", für 19,- +4,10 Porto



Selle Royal Dolphin Sattel in schwarz oder weiß,NEU mit leichten Lagerspuren 20,- +4,10 Porto



Selle Italia Ti Sattel,NEU, für 23,- +4,10 Porto


----------



## NatFlanders (12. April 2009)

handelt es sich bei den Contis um Draht- oder Faltreifen ?


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (13. April 2009)

Beide Draht!


----------



## robocop (13. April 2009)

verkaufe nagelneue singlespeedkurbel
Sugino MONO NERO lk 110 länge 175 mm neu und mängelfrei
Kettenblatt TA Specialites Zephyr 42 gebraucht aber kein verschleiß erkennbar
Beide Teile Schwarz hochglanz
passend für innenlager ab 107 mm

Preis 59 Euro Versand BRD Euro 10 Österreich euro 5 alles versichert


----------



## Coffee (13. April 2009)

Biete eine leichte Steinbach Starrgabel 1 1/8

- schwarz 
- Cantisockel (no disc)
- 640gr
- Schaftlänge 21,5 cm

50,- VB + Porto

lg coffee


----------



## olli (15. April 2009)

28/29 LRS: FIXED MÖGLICH!

LRS DEORE 223, 36 L, silber, gebraucht, vo/hi. Disk only.
Vorne ist ein 8er drin, es gibt eine 2. Felge von Mavic, 221 oder sowas, neu, genau gleiche Höhe, das VR muß also nur rübergespeicht werden.

55.- inkl. Versand


Die neue Felge vorne hat auch Bremsflanken, es würde also auch ein als FIXIE LRS gehen

Aufpreis Fixel 18 T mit Hasenausfräsung: 10.-
Aufpreis HR Vollachse 5.-


----------



## Vriesi (15. April 2009)

vriesi schrieb:


> (v) specialized langster new york, rh 58, aus letztem jahr, höchstens 10mal bewegt
> vhb 450.- inkl. Versand



np 400.-


----------



## kingofdirt (15. April 2009)

suche ne einfache Single Speed Nabe mit 135mm einbaubreite und möglichst Scheibenaufnahme.

Ebenso suche ich noch so ein umbaukit für 9-fach kassetten auf SS, also ein Ritzel und die Spacer.

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the punkrock (17. April 2009)

*(VERKAUFE) SALSA CroMoto VORBAU länge 100mm 1 1/8zoll für 25,4er lenker*

wurde nichtmal 300km gefahren, am 13.3.08 im SINGLESPEEDSHOP für 49,90 euro gekauft und nun hier für 27,-  euro festpreis inkl. unversichertem versand zu haben!inkl. montageanleitung!
wer will ihn?= PN senden!


----------



## Imre (18. April 2009)

Hallo Gemeinde

ich trenne mich von meinem On One wegen Waldmaschinenanschaffungsplanung. Ist 16" Slot Dropout noch die alte Serie V-Brake only. Hab ne 80er Federgabel drin (Manitou Mars glaub ich) passt wunderbar. Ausserdem wÃ¼rd ich noch Ne Kinesis Maxlight dazugeben. LaufrÃ¤der sind die einfachen von Kent. Breite Felgen, zz. Mit Nokian NBX bereift. HÃ¤tte auch noch Z-Max.
Ansosnten FSA Steuersatz, Scott Vorbau,Race Face SattelstÃ¼tze, Truvativ Kurbel, Race Face Bashguard, Truvativ Riser, Avid SD5 Felgenbremsen, Cmp Plattformpedale. Ich glaub das wars soweit. 
















Zur GrÃ¶Ãe: Ich bin 180 mit 85cm InnenbeinlÃ¤nge und das ist auch so ziemlich die obere Grenze.

Preis: 350â¬

GruÃ
David


----------



## nightwolf (18. April 2009)

the punkrock schrieb:


> *(VERKAUFE) SALSA CroMoto VORBAU länge 100mm 1 1/8zoll für 25,4er lenker* (...)


So was sollst Du nicht verkaufen, sondern zurueckgeben.

http://www.salsacromotostem.com/

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## Kittie (19. April 2009)

Ich gehe mit dem Preis für mein On-One Il Pompino noch mal um 50 Euro runter. Außerhalb der Bucht also für 650,-
Da eBay scheinbar alle Antworten auf einen anderen Sofortkaufpreis blockt.


----------



## the punkrock (19. April 2009)

@wolfi:

du hast- recht- allerdings gehts bei dem rückruf um vorbauten, welche nach dem 31.3.08 verkauft wurden- und ich hab meinen beim singlespeedshop mitte märz '08 gekauft!


----------



## Xanatos (19. April 2009)

Suche ein Shimano DXR Ritzel 16-fach.
Ein Kettenspanner wäre auch nicht schlecht. Hat da noch jemand was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (19. April 2009)

the punkrock schrieb:


> @wolfi:
> 
> du hast- recht- allerdings gehts bei dem rückruf um vorbauten, welche nach dem 31.3.08 verkauft wurden- und ich hab meinen beim singlespeedshop mitte märz '08 gekauft!


Waere ja auch fuer Dich kein Nachteil gewesen, wenn Du das Teil gegen (volle) Kaufpreiserstattung zurueckgeben haettest koennen 
Wenn es so knapp an der terminlichen Grenze liegt, wuerde ich trotzdem mal nachfragen. 
NB: Der Grenztermin fuer Komplettraeder liegt frueher, im Herbst 2007. Weisst Du sicher, dass Dein Vorbau nicht evtl. aus einem Komplettrad ausgebaut wurde?

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## ChristophK (20. April 2009)

Kellerräumung

- Komplettsatz klassischer Shimano 105 Nabensatz, 36L, NEU und OVP

- Sachs HR Nabe für´s Rennrad, Industriegelagert, 36L, 7-fach, Neu und noch nie eingespeicht

- Shimano LX (FH-M563) HR-Nabe, gebraucht, 32L

- Michelin Axial Faltreifen, 20-622, NEU und OVP

- LB-gelagerte Vorderradnabe mit Schraubachse, lila eloxiert, 36L, NEU und noch nie eingespeicht

- NO-Name Alu Patentsattelstütze, silber, 25,4mm, 31cm gebraucht

- Shimano xage 500CX Rennradkurbeln, 170mm, 4-Kant, gebraucht

- SS-Ritzel 14T, 1/2" x 1/8", gebraucht, aber nicht verbraucht

- diverse 1 1/8" Spacer in verschiedenen Maßen

- diverse 1 1/8" A-Head Kappen

- Ein paar Hochflansch VR Naben hab ich auch noch liegen

Fotos mach ich bei gelegenheit. Also bei Interesse und Bilderwunsch, einfach PM.


----------



## josch861131 (21. April 2009)

Nenn doch bitte mal Einbaubreite und nen Preis fuer die 105er


----------



## metylan (21. April 2009)

Chris King Singlespeed Disk LRS - silber - 

Den LRS habe ich letzten März von Erik (Bateman) gekauft. Der LRS hat an den Felgen ein paar Macken, die von Felix als umproblematisch eingestuft wurden. Von mir sind keine neuen dazu gekommen, bin den LRS zu 99 % auf der Straße gefahren (RTW). Wie gesagt, Felix (felixthewolf / lightwolf) hat beide Laufräder letztes Jahr kontrolliert und zentriert und die HR-Nabe hat diesen Februar einen neuen Service bei ihm bekommen. 

Beide Naben laufen Top! Lediglich ein Funbolt Cap ist gerissen und wurde von mir mit einem Kupferdraht am sterben gehindert!

Ach ja, es sind keine ISO Disk Naben sondern ältere "Adapter Naben"!

350 Euro inkl. Versand


Fotos:
















Die hintere Felge hat auch ein Delle, die hatte sie schon, als ich den LRS gekauft habe. Keine Probleme dadurch!






Gruss Mike


----------



## crisb (21. April 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Singlespeed/fixed gear Bike.
Würde mich über Angebote freuen.

Vielleicht findet sich ja auch jemand der solche Bikes nach Wunsch aufbaut.
Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.

Viele Grüße,
Chris


----------



## bastard13 (22. April 2009)

hallo chris! 
baue dir gerne nen wunschbike zusammen vielleicht hast du schon ne vorstellung von rahmengeo und preislimit.
schick mir mal nen paar ideen. gruß daniel


----------



## Carbon (22. April 2009)

Ich habe einen Singelspeeder anzubieten. Es handelt sich um einen Peugeot Stahlrahmen aus der Mitte der 80er. Er ist in "maschinengrün" pulverbeschichtet worden und das Tretlager wurde erneuert. RH müsste 59 sein. Das OR ist jedenfalls 58 lang und die Steuerrohrlänge beträgt 17 cm ohne Steuersatzschalen. Die Reifen sind gerade angefahren und ein 18er DX-Ritzel gibts dazu. Aktuelle Übersetzung ist 42/16. Das Rad müsste in Bielefeld abgeholt werden. 75 Euro.

Gruß

Peter


----------



## Slider79 (22. April 2009)

Das ist ja nun wirklich der Preis-Leistungs-Sieger !
Leider ist mein Bedarf schon gedeckt.

Gruß
Slider


----------



## Carbon (22. April 2009)

da fehlen noch Fotos:









Gruß

Peter


----------



## Koe (22. April 2009)

hallo zusammen,

ich suche für ein kinderrad-projekt. ein kettenblatt passend für eine alte shimano dx kurbel. 
das blatt sollte max. 38 zähne haben, bevorzugt wäre 3d (purple), es geht aber auch schwarz oder silber.

muss nicht neu sein, aber bitte keinen schrott. einfach mal alles anbieten.


vielen dank für eure hilfe.


gruß stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (22. April 2009)

Carbon schrieb:


> da fehlen noch Fotos:
> 
> 
> 
> (...)


Bisschen zu gross und ich hab schon ein SSP-RR - ansonsten ist das Radl ja wirklich herzallerliebst 

Hast Du es auch im Tour-Forum angeboten? Das wuerde Deine Chancen nochmals verbessern. 
Falls Du dort keinen Account hast -> PN, dann setz ich gerne fuer Dich einen Link rein.

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## flott.weg (22. April 2009)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Bisschen zu gross und ich hab schon ein SSP-RR - ansonsten ist das Radl ja wirklich herzallerliebst
> 
> Hast Du es auch im Tour-Forum angeboten? Das wuerde Deine Chancen nochmals verbessern.
> Falls Du dort keinen Account hast -> PN, dann setz ich gerne fuer Dich einen Link rein.
> ...



habs hier schonmal in natura gesehen....... brauchs nicht, ist aber nen super preis. viel erfolg.

grüße jan


----------



## Slider79 (22. April 2009)

Suche klassisches Rücklicht d.h. rund und relativ flach für Dynamobetrieb.
Naja wer so eins rumliegen hat weiß schon was ich meine.

Freundlicher Gruß
Slider


----------



## gmozi (22. April 2009)

SUCHE

Pedalhaken Shimano PD550 kompatibel.

Sowas hier halt:


----------



## Kittie (23. April 2009)

Letzte Gelegenheit und neuer Preis: ebay 250407524832	
600,- Abholung und ohne ebay! Das sind 500 weniger als ich vor wenigen Monaten gelöhnt habe, aber es muss sein.
mfg


----------



## Jerome (23. April 2009)

Da könnte ich was haben, ich habe noch allen möglich alten Teile. 
Ich mach mal Bilder.

Gruß Jerome



Slider79 schrieb:


> Suche klassisches Rücklicht d.h. rund und relativ flach für Dynamobetrieb.
> Naja wer so eins rumliegen hat weiß schon was ich meine.
> 
> Freundlicher Gruß
> Slider


----------



## nightwolf (23. April 2009)

gmozi schrieb:


> SUCHE
> 
> Pedalhaken Shimano PD550 kompatibel.
> 
> Sowas hier halt:


Die gibts in verschiedenen Laengen fuer verschiedene Schuhgroessen. Please specify (bevor ich mal im Keller nachsehe) 

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## gmozi (23. April 2009)

Danke für die ANtworten ... also ich hab Schuhgröße 42-43 Was afaik Größe M/L in Pedalhakenmaß sein sollte.

Nen Paar passende Riemchen wären auch gut, aber nicht so dringend.


----------



## nightwolf (23. April 2009)

gmozi schrieb:


> Danke für die ANtworten ... also ich hab Schuhgröße 42-43 Was afaik Größe M/L in Pedalhakenmaß sein sollte. (...)


Ich befuerchte, die, die ich noch hatte, habe ich inzwischen der oertlichen Selbsthilfewerkstatt gespendet 

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerome (23. April 2009)

Jerome schrieb:


> Da könnte ich was haben, ich habe noch allen möglich alten Teile.
> Ich mach mal Bilder.
> 
> Gruß Jerome



Zwei Rücklichter und ein Dynamo mit Scheinwerfer 
Das linke Rücklicht hat einen leichten Riss im Plastik, beim rechten ist der Rand leicht abgeschürft und der Scheinwerfer ist rostig.(War schon fast im Müll)

url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/335559]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url]


----------



## keks'(: (23. April 2009)

ich suche nen schoenen lenker in 25,4.. . entweder nen straight, oder so ein hornbar, ihr wisst was ich meine .. . ;D .. . uuund ne schoene 4 kant kurbel mit ca 45 zähnen! am besten schwarz


----------



## Kolbe (24. April 2009)

*Suche:
Fixie LRS/HR*

Ich suche ein Bahn Hinterrad oder gerne auch einen ganzen Laufradsatz in 28" für ein altes Rennrad, das ich zum Fixie umbauen will.
Flipflop Nabe oder nicht, was auch immer, ist mir egal! - hauptsache einmal fixed 
Breite zwischen 120 und 130, ich nehm alles


----------



## tommd (25. April 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=260398485078


----------



## shtfrstrnlkhll (25. April 2009)

Ich suche für eine Freund von mir, einen Satz 28 Zoll Laufräder für sein Stadt-Rennrad. Muss nix tolles sein, einfach nur möglichst günstig, ohne Schläge und mit Felgen die für Drahtreifen geeignet sind (ist eigentlich der Hauptgrund, da er von seinen Schlauchreifen sehr genervt ist).
Einbaubreite sollte 120mm betragen und die Nabe sollte für nen 5 fach Schraubkranz kompatibel sein (wenn schon einer dran ist wärs super).
Irgendwer von euch hat doch sicher noch was im Keller stehen was er loswerden will! 
Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## Bikefritzel (25. April 2009)

hallo
ich SUCHE dringend ne 36loch hr-nabe mit 7/8/9fach freilauf. bitte einfach mal alles anbieten. 
hab da so an ne alivio oder sowas gedacht

vbremse oder disc ist egal.

grüße
uli

achja und bitte nicht zu teuer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikefritzel (26. April 2009)

so nabe habe ich. 

jetzt brauch ich noch ein 14t steckritzel für normale freilaufnaben (dx oder sowas)

grüße
uli


----------



## josch861131 (27. April 2009)

dx sollte es in jedem radladen fuer 4 euro geben. sicher auch in deiner naehe.


----------



## drinkandbike (27. April 2009)

ich suche eine Tune big foot Kurbelgarnitur in 165 mm Kurbellänge - oder eine sugino xd Kurbel -

bietet mal alles an was 165 mm hat und ein 32 -34 Kurbelblatt drauf geht.

danke kai


----------



## Slider79 (27. April 2009)

Suche  Sechskant Innenlager für Tune Fast Foot.
Nach meinem Kenntnisstand passt da eh nur "Tune Six Pack" aber vielleicht weiß ich ja doch nicht alles ;-)

Freundlicher Gruß
Slider


----------



## VEITHY (27. April 2009)

hi,

passt hier zwar nicht so ganz, aber hat jemand nen rennradrahmen für mich? am besten mit gabel, rahmen muß aus stahl sein rh 54 oder 55 cm, lack is egal, rahmen sollte keine beschädigungen haben rahmen muß aus stahl und horizontale ausfaller haben!

schribt mir ne mail wenn ihr was habt, am besten mit bild u preisvorstellung


----------



## Deleted 8297 (28. April 2009)

VEITHY schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> passt hier zwar nicht so ganz, aber hat jemand nen rennradrahmen für mich? am besten mit gabel, rahmen muß aus stahl sein rh 54 oder 55 cm, lack is egal, rahmen sollte keine beschädigungen haben rahmen muß aus stahl und horizontale ausfaller haben!
> 
> schribt mir ne mail wenn ihr was habt, am besten mit bild u preisvorstellung



Hi für mich bitte das gleiche, aber Rahmen mit 56-58er OR, Rahmen Stahl und gemufft mit langen Ausfallenden, Einbaubreite 126-130mm. Danke


----------



## nightwolf (28. April 2009)

Bikefritzel schrieb:


> so nabe habe ich.
> 
> jetzt brauch ich noch ein 14t steckritzel für normale freilaufnaben (dx oder sowas)
> 
> ...


Ich hab ein 14er von der Dura Ace

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## mantic88 (28. April 2009)

Suche VR Nabe mit Einbaubreite von 96mm und HR Nabe mit Einbaubreite von 120mm.
Über einen kompletten Laufradsatz für Drahtreifen würde ich mich natürlich noch mehr freuen!

lg Micha


----------



## kon (28. April 2009)

VEITHY schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> passt hier zwar nicht so ganz, aber hat jemand nen rennradrahmen für mich? am besten mit gabel, rahmen muß aus stahl sein rh 54 oder 55 cm, lack is egal, rahmen sollte keine beschädigungen haben rahmen muß aus stahl und horizontale ausfaller haben!
> 
> schribt mir ne mail wenn ihr was habt, am besten mit bild u preisvorstellung





Carnifex schrieb:


> Hi für mich bitte das gleiche, aber Rahmen mit 56-58er OR, Rahmen Stahl und gemufft mit langen Ausfallenden, Einbaubreite 126-130mm. Danke



Hi, ich habe den Rahmen jetzt rumliegen, da ich ihn gegen nen Bahnrahmen getauscht habe.





Soll laut Besitzer ein englischer Rennradrahmen mit Reynolds 531 Rohrsatz sein. Da der Besitzer den Rahmen aber schon einmal selber lackiert hat, ist am Rahmen kein Aufkleber mehr dran. An der Gabel ist noch der Reynold 531 Aufkleber vorhanden. Der Rahmen ist schon einige Jahre alt und wie gesagt vom Vorbesitzer schonmal selbst lackiert wurden, was man bei näherem Hinsehen auch sieht. 


Einbaubreite hinten ist 120mm!

Ich würde den Rahmen inkl. Gabel, Tange Steuersatz und SKF Innenlager verkaufen.

Bei prinzipiellem Interesse würde ich den Rahmen mal ausmessen und ein paar Detailfotos machen.

Gruss
Kon


----------



## Kittie (29. April 2009)

Zum Verkauf stehen folgende Teile:

White Eno Singlespeed Ritzel 16Z (Blau  Neuwertig mit OVP)                  	65,-

1 Satz Cane Creek Drop-V (für V-Brake  Schwarz Neuwertig)		29,-

Tektro R536 Rennrad Bremse VR+HR NEU Silber			25,-

26 Shogun Starrgabel 1 Ahead Schwarz keine Kratzer 18,5cm			23,-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keks'(: (1. Mai 2009)

brauch ne 1"  gewindegabel für 28er laufräder stahl, alu oder carbon, wenn guenstig abzugeben! schwarz mit bohrung in der krone für ne bremse .. . danke im voraus


----------



## Slider79 (2. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche eine White Industries Exentric Nabe mit 135mm.

Kann mir da jemand etwas anbieten??

Freundlicher Gruß
Slider


----------



## Kittie (2. Mai 2009)

Hi, ich muss noch mal Nervenâ¦.
Ein letzter Versuch, bevor alles es in die Bucht geht. Bilder gehen vorerst nicht, muss erst ne Kamera besorgen. Absichtlich ohne Preise.
1.	Il Pompino Rahmen + Gabel + Stronglight Steuersatz und Sattelklemme
2.	Shogun Starrgabel schwarz 1â Ahead mit 18,5cm Schaft
3.	28â SSP/FIXED GEAR LRS Formula Naben mit DM18 Felgen alles Silber NAGELNEU UNGEFAHREN!!
4.	Truvativ Stylo GXP Kurbel mit Innenlager und 38Z SSP Schwarz  - Zustand sehr gut!!
5.	Vorbau, Sattel und Lenker mit Band vom Charge Plug in Braun NEU!!
6.	Tektro AL720 Cross Zusatzbremshebel und R536 Rennradbremsen beides VR+HR NEU!!
7.	Cane Creek Drop-V Rennradbremshebel schwarz Zustand sehr gut!! 
8.	Cane Creek SCX5 CantiÂ´s Cyclocross Schwarz Zustand sehr gut!!
9.	Bontrager Cyclocross Lenker Zustand gut bis sehr gut
10.	White ENO SSP Ritzel 16Z NEUWERTIG

VorschlÃ¤ge bitte Ã¼ber PN.


----------



## Kittie (3. Mai 2009)

Und wecchh ist es (als Set). Danke für die Angebote!
mfg


----------



## gtbiker (3. Mai 2009)

Verkaufe diese 3 Hosenklammern als Set für 2Euro plus 2Euro Versand.



Gruß


----------



## Bruno B. (3. Mai 2009)

Suche 1" Gabel aus Stahl für Schaftvorbauten. Die Gabel soll für 28" LR sein. Die Schaftlänge kann ich nicht sagen, da der Rahmen an den die Gabel soll noch nicht bei ist.
Also postet oder schreibt mir eine PM, wenn ihr was habt.


----------



## Jerome (4. Mai 2009)

Hi, 

ich habe immer noch ein paar Peugeot-Rahmen im Angebot.

Die jenigen, welche sich Interessiert hatten an den Stücken haben natürlich Vorrang.
Sollte ich irgendwo was verdreht haben, bitte einfach mailen. Bei max 100 Mails in Eingang und Ausgang, muss ich die Mailflut in Textdateien bewältigen und dieses führt mich in den Wahnsinn. Also nicht irritiert sein sondern einfach mich eben korrigieren.
Danke für euer Verständniss
Ich will nur endlich den Keller leer haben.

Gruß Jerome


----------



## flott.weg (5. Mai 2009)

Rahmen + Gabel. 599 Euro. Seit kauf so gut wie nicht bewegt. Ist mir von der geo zu "bullig". aber sicherlich der schönste rahmen den ich bis dato besitze oder bessen habe........

hier der alte Link (ich bin mal frei, 855)

[Verkauft] Germans Team SSP

kaufquittung, belege etc.. liegen noch bei 855.

grüße jan


----------



## nightwolf (5. Mai 2009)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (5. Mai 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Verkaufe nochimmer diese Nabe:
> Joytech
> -36Â°
> -Industriegelagert und butterweich laufend
> ...



11,99â¬ ink. Muttern/Versand
Bitte nur per PN melden


----------



## FelKL (5. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand vielleicht noch ein gefixtes Hinterrad zu Hause rumliegen, das nicht mehr gebraucht wird? 
Sollte nicht zuu teuer sein und kann ruhig gebraucht sein, da es nur dem versuchsweisen Umbau meines alten Stahlrenners dienen soll

Würde mich über eine PN freuen

FelKL


----------



## rayman (7. Mai 2009)

*26" Singlespeed-LRS*
disc-only
Mavic X139-Felgen
Spot-HR-Nabe (sehr selten) (135mmEBB)
CD-VR-Nabe
ohne Scheiben
Lager laufen super!
Nicht frisch zentriert, aber augenscheinlich kein Schlag zu erkennen!
inkl. 17er Freilauf-Ritzel (nicht top-qualität, funzt aber super)
Preis: 100 plus Versand


----------



## krull (7. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

wg Umstieg auf 29" verkaufe ich mein 26" Kona Unit. 






RH ist 18", was ein 584mm OR ergibt (horizontal, Mitte/Mitte).
Hier die Geodaten: http://www.konabikes.co.uk/2k6bikes/unit_2k6.php
Ich bin 183cm und wie man sieht, war der Rahmen bei mir deutlich an der Untergrenze. 
(am Foto ist das VR aber etwas tiefer als das HR)

Das vordere Gewinde vom rechten Slider ist abgerissen. Ich hab da jetzt eine lÃ¤ngere Schraube mit Mutter drinnen. StÃ¶rt nicht (auch bei weit auÃen liegender Kettenlinie kollidiert die Kette nicht mit der Mutter), sieht man fast nicht und der Slider bleibt jetzt wirklich am Platz und rutscht nicht. Detailfotos liefer ich gerne nach.

Rahmen + Gabel + Steuersatz: *190â¬*

Folgendes vom Kona hÃ¤tte ich auch noch und wÃ¼rde ich evt. mit dazu geben oder seperat verkaufen:

SastÃ¼: *Roox* 27,2mm, 43cm guter Zustand, 1 Jahr gefahren - *25â¬*
LRS: Dt Swiss Onyx Disk Naben mit Comp. Speichen und Mavic X517er Felgen 
Reifen: 2 *Larsen TT* 2,35 Profil noch gut, Foto reiche ich nach - *30â¬* (beide)
Reifen: 2 *Schwalbe Black Shark Mud* 2,1 light, guter Zustand, Foto reiche ich nach - *25â¬* (beide)

LG
Oliver


----------



## Cykel (7. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem silbernen Flat Bar (gerne auch bereits auf 40 cm gekürzt) und ein paar Bremshebel. Hat jemand noch welche übrig?


----------



## GSB (8. Mai 2009)

Salü
Suche ein altes klassisches Bahnrad mit gemufftem Stahlrahmen. Rahmenhöhe um 55, Tendenz eher kleiner.
Grüsse
Raphael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gierkopp (8. Mai 2009)

verkaufe Surly Steamroller braun 62cm RahmenhÃ¶he mit dazugehÃ¶riger Gabel. Bin ich ca. ein halbes Jahr gefahren. Mit den passenden SKS Bluemels fÃ¼r 290,00â¬.


----------



## Slider79 (8. Mai 2009)

Mal was zur allgemeinen Belustigung:

Suche White Industries Pedale. 

Gruß
Slider


----------



## mubi (8. Mai 2009)

hallo ssp-volk,

verkaufe neuwertigen miche ssp lrs.

















hab mir den lrs im ssp-shop mit versandkosten für über 100 euro gekauft.
er wandert jedoch nur von einem rad auf's andere, damit die rahmen nicht auf dem kühlen kellerboden stehen müssen.
bild nr. 3 zeigt, dass er langsam einstaubt 

18'er freilaufritzel und schwalbe felgenband sind auch nagelneu.
alles in allem hat das ganze keinen zentimeter straße gesehen.
dafür isser echt zu schade.

übrigens: 26 zoll und 135mm einbaubreite hinten.

für 80 inklusive versand.

tschö...


----------



## shorm (9. Mai 2009)

verkaufe ein jungfraeuliches Trek District. naehere infos und pix in diesem thread: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=380714&page=3


----------



## thomask (9. Mai 2009)

Verkaufe absolut neuwertige, nur 30 km gefahrene CHARGE DISH WHEELS. Inkl. gutem Freilaufritzel auf der einen und starres Ritzel auf der anderen Seite. Gerne inkl. HALO Reifen und Schläuche.

NP alles zusammen 330 Euro. 
VB 270 Euro

Ohne Mäntel und Schläuche für 245 Euro.

Verkaufe wegen akuter Finanzkrise in meinem Geldbeutel. 

Detailfotos gerne auf Anfrage.






Oder das ganze Rad mit weissem Ritchey Sattel und weisser Kette für 570 Euro. Aufbau hat mich etwa 700 gekostet.


----------



## blkmrkt (10. Mai 2009)

Da ich mittlerweile 2 Fixies hab und das hier nur rumsteht stehts zum Verkauf.

Rahmen ist nen Centurion RH56 Oberrohtlänge auch so 56cm
Surly Naben mit Velocity DeepV Felgen Vorne Radial mit DT Speichen
Sugino Kurbel
Nitto Track Bar
Vittoria Reifen
Ritchey Steuersatz
Miche Track Chain
Ohne Pedale
Im Moment VR Bremse montiert.

Preisvorschläge werden angenommen, 200 gebote werden ingnoriert


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (10. Mai 2009)

Joytech Nabe ist verkauft.



Wenn Interesse besteht, wÃ¼rde ich mich von meinen Diatech Tech99 Hebeln trennen...

Wie auf den Fotos zu sehen optisch und technisch einwandfrei/neuwertig, die einzig merklichen Kratzer sind welche, von dem Fehler das Rad umgedreht hinzulegen. Nichts Schlimmes wie man sieht.
Falls erwÃ¤hnenswert: Sie haben eine etwas grÃ¶Ãere Klemmung, um nÃ¤her am Vorbau/viel weiter innen montiert zu werden.

Sind aus Zeitmangel nur kurz gefahren worden, leider.

*NP 50â¬/Paar*

Macht mir mal bitte nette Angebote.


----------



## mubi (11. Mai 2009)

mubi schrieb:


> hallo ssp-volk,
> 
> verkaufe neuwertigen miche ssp lrs.
> 
> ...












70 inklusive


----------



## moe 11 (11. Mai 2009)

Verkaufe hier einen Rixe Touren/Rennrad Rahmen. Er ist vlt nich umbedingt der schÃ¶nste oder beste eignet sich aber wunderbar um mal in die Singlespeed Ecke reinzuschnuppern. 

Rahmen inkl. Gabel und Steuersatz fÃ¼r 30â¬ inkl Versand

Achso RahmenhÃ¶he ist 58cm


----------



## ThomasF. (12. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe hier eine Pace RC31 C-Type mit 210mm Schaft und 440mm Einbauhöhe.
Ich brauche aber eine mit 420mm Einbauhöhe. Würde jemand mit mir tauschen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (12. Mai 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Joytech Nabe ist verkauft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mit 35â¬+Versand fest kann ich mich anfreunden...


----------



## carthum (12. Mai 2009)

Einfacher Laufradsatz mit Quando-Naben und breiten Vuelta-Felgen für 26". HR mit Vollachse, VR Schnellspanner. Hinten ist ein 16er Freilaufritzel von Shimano montiert. Komplett mit Felgenband, Schläuchen und Bereifung (gute Nokian NBX in 2,3"). Der LRS befindet sich in einwandfreiem Zustand und ist mängelfrei.

*VHB 50 .*


----------



## thomask (12. Mai 2009)

bei ebay zu ersteigern

Bianchi Record 904 Singlespeed Bike.
Sehr hübscher und gepflegter Stahlrahmen, Ende 80er Jahre.
Bei diesem Rad handelt es sich nicht um ein Fixie. Mit dem richtigen Hinterrad bzw. Nabe kann man es aber auch gerne auf fixed gear umbauen.
Made in Italy.

Neu aufgebaut aus neuen und gebrauchten Teilen.

Größe: 59 cm
Übersetzung 42:11

NEU sind: Lenkerband weiss, Alu-Flatbar, pinke Singlespeed-Kette, weisser Ritchey-Sattel, schwarz weisse Vitoria Rubino Mäntel (nagelneu, 10 km gefahren), Wellgo Plattform Pedale weiss (wie neu, 2x gefahren)

Nicht neu, aber top in Schuss: klassischer Rennrad Rahmen original aus den 80ern Sattelstütze, Shimano Bremse vorne, Shimano Kurbel, 42er Kettenblatt, Innenlager, Steuersatz, Vorbau, Ambrosio 19 Extra elite Felgen, Shimano Naben, DiaCompe Bremshebel.


----------



## shtfrstrnlkhll (13. Mai 2009)

thomask schrieb:


> Bei diesem Rad handelt es sich nicht um ein Fixie. Mit dem richtigen Hinterrad bzw. Nabe kann man es aber auch gerne auf fixed gear umbauen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nightwolf (13. Mai 2009)

shtfrstrnlkhll schrieb:


> (...) Verkaufe übrigens noch ein SSP das sich zum Singlespeed umbauen lässt..


Ouh, das klingt interessant


----------



## moe 11 (13. Mai 2009)

Hab ich mir auch grad gedacht, erinnter mich so an Jungen mit seinem Geschaltetem Singelspeed.


----------



## shtfrstrnlkhll (13. Mai 2009)

Mea grande culpa

Da waren die Augen wieder schneller als das Hirn, habe das "nicht" übersehen.... 

Dachte da steht bei dem Rad handelt es sich um ein fixie das sich fixen lässt....

Sorry


----------



## Kolbe (13. Mai 2009)

Ich _*suche*_ immer noch einen...

*28" Fixie LRS/HR*

Gerne Auch Flip-Flop Nabe...

Danke
LG


----------



## metylan (13. Mai 2009)

On One "Il Pompino" Rahmen (ohne Gabel) in Größe L und 135 mm Hinterbaubreite!

Vorgestern bei mir eingetroffen und nur kurz ausgepackt. Da ich aber beschlossen habe mein MTB doch zu behalten und cih zwei Räder nicht brauchen kann muss er leider wieder gehen!

140 Euro plus Versand



MIKE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metylan (14. Mai 2009)

Pompino ist weg!


----------



## PeeM (14. Mai 2009)

Heyhey,

ich suche ein 126mm 28" Laufrad. Nabe wurscht. Gerne auch mit 21er Ritzel. Felge sollte für Schlauchreifen sein. Wenn jemand einen kompletten Satz im Angebot hat, überlege ich mir das auch.

Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (14. Mai 2009)

Hier gibt es etwas fÃ¼r euch, was fÃ¼r euch auch interessant sein kann.
Klick.
Die Mindestmenge muss endlich voll werden


----------



## PeeM (15. Mai 2009)

Würde doch ein 19er Ritzel bevorzugen. Vielleicht hab ich ja Glück...


----------



## tobibikes (15. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

verkaufe Kona Fire Mountain von 1998 mit Paul singlespeed dropouts.
Ggf. inkl. XTR HP-M901 Steuersatz.

Alles weitere hier:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/186379/cat/53


----------



## aristeas (15. Mai 2009)

tobibikes schrieb:


> Kona Fire Mountain von 1998 mit Paul singlespeed dropouts.


Wow. Wow wow wow! Haettest Du das nicht eine Woche frueher posten koennen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frea (15. Mai 2009)

tobibikes schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> verkaufe Kona Fire Mountain von 1998 mit Paul singlespeed dropouts.
> Ggf. inkl. XTR HP-M901 Steuersatz.
> ...



Sehr geil, hast du da mal bitte die effektive (waagrecht) Oberrohrlänge und Sitzrohr Mitte-Mitte und Mitte-Oberkante bitte?!


----------



## tobibikes (15. Mai 2009)

frea schrieb:


> Sehr geil, hast du da mal bitte die effektive (waagrecht) Oberrohrlänge und Sitzrohr Mitte-Mitte und Mitte-Oberkante bitte?!



Sitzrohr 20" bis Oberkante, Oberrohr 23,5" horizontal und Steuerrohr 150mm.


----------



## thomask (15. Mai 2009)

Charge Dish Laufradsatz jetzt bei ebay.
hier


----------



## tobibikes (16. Mai 2009)

*Verkauft!!!*




tobibikes schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> verkaufe Kona Fire Mountain von 1998 mit Paul singlespeed dropouts.
> Ggf. inkl. XTR HP-M901 Steuersatz.
> ...


----------



## carthum (16. Mai 2009)

Verkauft.

Bitte löschen!


----------



## flott.weg (16. Mai 2009)

in eigener sache...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230343421702&_trkparms=tab=Selling


----------



## flott.weg (16. Mai 2009)

flott.weg schrieb:


> in eigener sache....GERMANS SSP FRAMESET
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230343421702&_trkparms=tab=Selling


----------



## moe 11 (16. Mai 2009)

moe 11 schrieb:


> Verkaufe hier einen Rixe Touren/Rennrad Rahmen. Er ist vlt nich umbedingt der schönste oder beste eignet sich aber wunderbar um mal in die Singlespeed Ecke reinzuschnuppern.
> 
> Rahmen inkl. Gabel und Steuersatz für 30 inkl Versand
> 
> Achso Rahmenhöhe ist 58cm



so ich verschenk jetzt das ding gegen abholung oder halt 10 versandkosten. wenn sich keiner meldet kommt das ding aufn schrottplatz


----------



## moe 11 (17. Mai 2009)

Rahmen ist schon weg.


----------



## VEITHY (17. Mai 2009)

hi,

muß mich von nem rahmen trennen aus dem ich mir eigentlich nen schönen singlespeeder bauen wollte.... brauche aber platz u geld für ein anderes projekt!

es ist ein Kalkhoff rahmen inkl. passender gabel (den eingebauten steuersatz gibts auch dazu)

hier mal ein paar eckdaten:
rahmenhöhe: ca.54 cm (mitte - ende)
oberrohrlänge: ca. 56,5 cm
steuerrohlänge: ca. 15,5 cm
schöne horizontale ausfallenden
alle gewinde sind top, keine dellen u nix verzogen!
der lack hat natürlich einige macken u schrammen


wenn ihr interesse habt schreibt mir einfach ne mail, am besten mit eurer preisvorstellung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical (17. Mai 2009)

Hat noch wer ein 32 oder 36 Kettenblatt 4 Arm 104 mm in gutem Zustand über? Gerne schwarz...


----------



## foenfrisur (18. Mai 2009)

Verkaufe:

3x Alu Kettenblatt 39T, 110er LK, 5Arm...
Silber/matt

Stk. 10EUR + Porto
Zusammen 28EUR inkl. Porto

--------

DIA Compe PC-11 Cantihebel (Paar)
schwarz/silber, leichte Lagerspuren

10EUR + 3,90EUR Porto


---------

Kynast Edelstahl Rahmenset mit Gabel, Laufrädern (Nirofelgen, Sachs Naben), Niro Schutzbleche, U-Bremsen usw...
28", mit horizont. Ausfallern.

Ist gebraucht. Mit etwas arbeit kann man bestimmt ein schönes Rad daraus aufbauen.
Ich wollte es für Touren mit der Familie flottmachen aber mir fehlt die Zeit dazu, deswegen gebe ich es ab. 
Zum Preis lasse ich mir noch was einfallen, ist aber günstig abzugeben.

Jemand interesse?
Melden, dann messe ich das Teil mal aus und mache Bilder davon.

Selbstabholer wäre am einfachsten. (PLZ 45128)




Per PN melden


----------



## Herbienator (18. Mai 2009)

Hier mein gepulverter Focus-Rahmen zum Verkauf. Schaltungszuganschläge wurden entfernt, der Rahmen ist nicht mehr mit Schaltung fahrbar (zumindest schlecht...).






Halterungen für die Bremsleitungen sind vorhanden, hab nur mit Klebeband gearbeitet, weil ich keine kleinen Kabelbinder mehr hab.

Zum Rahmen: Höhe 48 cm, für semi-integrierte Steuersätze, 27,2 mm Sattelstützmaß, 31,4 Umwerfermaß, disc-only.

Dazu könnt ihr kriegen: Sattelstütze und -klemme, Kettenspanner, 40 T-TA-Specialites-Kettenblatt, SSp-Kit mit roten oder schwarzen Spacern, Ritzel für hinten 
(13, 16 (ChrisKing), 18 T(Surly)) und den Steuersatz (drei Monate alt, also so gut wie neu!).

Wie gesagt, der Rahmen wurde kürzlich neu gepulvert, einen Satz Decals von Focus gebe ich dazu. 

Preisliche Vorstellung: 75 Eu mit Steuersatz, wegen eventuellem Zubehör wird man sich schon einig.

Bei Fragen einfach mal mailen, mfg, 
Harry


----------



## tomasius (18. Mai 2009)

Habe hier noch einen schönen italienischen Tomas RR Rahmen übrig.

















































RH 54cm (Mitte/ Ende), OR 53cm (Mitte/ Mitte), Steuersatz 1", Sattelstütze 26,2

Zustand (Rahmen): Lack hat einige Macken, keine Dellen, keine Risse, Verchromung ist noch gut erhalten. 

Zustand (Gabel): Chrom ist gut erhalten, keine störenden Kratzer

Preis: VHB 190, Versandkosten: 9,90 (DHL Paket)

Gruß Tom


----------



## MC_Luebke (18. Mai 2009)

tomasius schrieb:


> Habe hier noch einen schönen italienischen Tomas RR Rahmen übrig.
> 
> RH 54cm (Mitte/ Ende), OR 53cm (Mitte/ Mitte), Steuersatz 1", Sattelstütze 26,2
> 
> ...



6cm größer und mit Cantisockeln hätte ich mich direkt ins Auto gesetzt und wäre egal wohin gefahren um das Teil abzuholen .

MfG
luebke


----------



## snody (19. Mai 2009)

Moin, suche

*Surly 1x1 18" *

brauche einen mit Disc Aufnahme, gerne mit Gabel.


----------



## Herbienator (19. Mai 2009)

Hier noch ein besseres Bild von meinem SSp-Rahmen:

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/9epf-k-jpg.html

Wie gesagt, VHB 75 Eu
Zusätzlich gibts:

# Chris King Ritzel, 16 T                                               20 Eu
# Surly Ritzel, 18 T                                                      20 Eu
# SSp-Kit, einmal rot eloxierte Spacer, einmal schwarze     10 Eu
# TA Specialites 40 T Kettenblatt                                   20 Eu


----------



## akerit (20. Mai 2009)

Verkaufe Sugino Grand Mighty Kurbelsatz SG-144C, 167.5 mm mit SSG144 Kettenblatt, 48t und SG75 BB: 180 Euro.
Nitto SP72 Sattelstuetze, 27.2 mm, 44mm Klemmung und Nitto Jaguar Vorbau Alu, 100 mm, 58 Grad, beides in gold: 90 Euro.

Preise incl. versicherten Versand nach *.de
photos verschick ich gern per mail

Gruesse
Nino


----------



## doncarlito (20. Mai 2009)

SUCHE & BIETE  

Surly 1x1 Disc Gabel mit mind 21cm SchaftlÃ¤nge! (Zustand und Farbe egal)

hÃ¤tte dann eine seit 10 Tagen verbaute Salsa CROMOTO 26â DISC ONLY mit 445mm EinbauhÃ¶he und einer SchaftlÃ¤nge von 21,5cm abzugeben.... (derzeit in der CH nicht mehr lieferbar!)

Saludos!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Bontrager (21. Mai 2009)

Hätte ein paar Mavic D 521 Ceramic Felgen im Angebot! Felgen sind im top Zustand
66,- inkl.Versand
Gruß Marco


----------



## cossie (21. Mai 2009)

Dr.Bontrager schrieb:


> Hätte ein paar Mavic D 521 Ceramic Felgen im Angebot! Felgen sind im top Zustand
> 66,- inkl.Versand
> Gruß Marco



Sind die für Felgenbremsen geeignet? Hab ne HS-33


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (21. Mai 2009)

Ja klar!


----------



## aggressor2 (21. Mai 2009)

nabend die herrn,
ich suche für mein bridgestone ein neues kettenblatt.
sollte 34 zähne haben, 4 loch, 104mm lochkreis und billiger sein als 20,- mit versand.

oder ne fesche kurbel mit 34er kettenblatt und passendem innenlager.

und nen feschen kettenspanner kann ich auch noch gebrauchen

ich freu mich auf angebote!


----------



## DrFaustroll (22. Mai 2009)

Moin,
ich würde gerne in die Materie der Singlespeeder reinschnuppern. Da momentan sowohl meine finanziellen Möglichkeiten, als auch meine Freizeit recht eingeschränkt sind, habe ich an einen Gebrauchtkauf von einem fertigen Rad zum Einstieg gedacht.
Ich würde mich sehr über Angebote freuen, falls jemand von euch was passendes loswerden möchte.

Schonmal Danke


----------



## VEITHY (22. Mai 2009)

hey,

braucht jemand nen schönen stahl rennradrahmen? hab noch einen der mir leider zu groß is rh is ca 58cm, der rahmen hat von haus aus null zuganschläge oder schlathebelhalterungen (schön cleane optik)! ideal für den aufbau einen schönen fixies! eine schöne chromgabel u ein zes steuersatz is auch dabei!

schriebt mir nen mail wenn ihr interesse habt schick euch dann bei interesse bilder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kolbe (22. Mai 2009)

Ich _*suche*_:

- *28" Fixed LRS/HR*
Gerne Auch Flip-Flop Nabe...
Wenn der Preis passt, nehm ich auch was mit Freilauf :-X

- Rennradbremsen vorne und hinten (<20â¬), gerne inkl. Bremshebel. 

Danke
LG


----------



## SXHC (22. Mai 2009)

DrFaustroll schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich würde gerne in die Materie der Singlespeeder reinschnuppern. Da momentan sowohl meine finanziellen Möglichkeiten, als auch meine Freizeit recht eingeschränkt sind, habe ich an einen Gebrauchtkauf von einem fertigen Rad zum Einstieg gedacht.
> Ich würde mich sehr über Angebote freuen, falls jemand von euch was passendes loswerden möchte.
> 
> Schonmal Danke



in bissi konkreter muss es schon sein:

Rahmenhöhe?
Rennrad-/MTB-Basis?
Preisvorstellung?
Abholung/Versand?


----------



## DrFaustroll (22. Mai 2009)

SXHC schrieb:


> in bissi konkreter muss es schon sein:
> 
> Rahmenhöhe?
> Rennrad-/MTB-Basis?
> ...



Ja, das stimmt wohl...Da war ich gestern etwas voreilig.

Welche Rahmenhöhe es sein muss, weiß ich leider nicht genau. Ich bin 180cm groß, falls das als Anhaltspunkt reicht.
Ich hätte gerne ein Rad auf Rennrad-Basis.
Meine finanziellen Möglichkeiten sind momentan leider wirklich sehr beschränkt. Daher wäre es schön wenn ich mit maximal 200 Euro hinkommen würde....
Abholung wäre in Hamburg/Schleswig-Holstein kein Problem, sonst bezahle ich auch gerne den Versand.


----------



## foenfrisur (23. Mai 2009)

...mit den Bildern vom Rahmen hats leider etwas gedauert.
Wie gesagt, ist ein Kynast Edelstahlrahmen samt Gabel usw.

Denke mal so 30EUR an Selbstabholer ist OK oder?

Edit: Nimmt nur Platz weg, deshalb jetzt nur 20EUR an den der zuerst *HIER* schreit!

Maße:
RH 58cm
OR 58cm
SR 14,5cm / 1"


----------



## VEITHY (24. Mai 2009)

*verkauft*



veithy schrieb:


> hey,
> 
> braucht jemand nen schönen stahl rennradrahmen? Hab noch einen der mir leider zu groß is rh is ca 58cm, der rahmen hat von haus aus null zuganschläge oder schlathebelhalterungen (schön cleane optik)! Ideal für den aufbau einen schönen fixies! Eine schöne chromgabel u ein zes steuersatz is auch dabei!
> 
> Schriebt mir nen mail wenn ihr interesse habt schick euch dann bei interesse bilder!


----------



## _booze_ (25. Mai 2009)

sind an meinem ssp zwecks neuem lrs abgefallen und jetzt hier fÃ¼r leute die was zum richtig runterrocken im schlampenrad suchen:

*SRAM 9.0 Naben v+h*,
kÃ¶nnen mit V-Brake und Disc gefahren werden,
Disc-Aufnahme ist abnehmbar!









waren ca. 2500km eingespeicht, leichte gebrauchsspuren und spuren vom ein- und ausspeichen, lager laufen vorne sehr gut hinten noch gut...

*Preis: 20â¬ + Versand*


----------



## bike punx (26. Mai 2009)

gazelle 531 rahmenset--guter zustand ein paar kratzer, nix wildes....
rh mitte-mitte 59,5/60cm

inkl. 

steuersatz
gabel
hr- sansin schraubkranznabe mit industrielagern und open4cd felge
kurbel und innenlager suntour
kkt pedalea

ll inkl. porto


120

einzelpreise auch gerne....


----------



## bike punx (27. Mai 2009)

gazelle ist weg....


----------



## VEITHY (27. Mai 2009)

jetzt für 30 euro + versand



VEITHY schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> muß mich von nem rahmen trennen aus dem ich mir eigentlich nen schönen singlespeeder bauen wollte.... brauche aber platz u geld für ein anderes projekt!
> 
> ...


----------



## -Biohazard- (27. Mai 2009)

Ich suche eine Starrgabel, 1 1/8 Zoll Schaft, für V-Brakes geeignet und am besten mit geraden Gabelbeinen, Farbe egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blkmrkt (27. Mai 2009)

Hat zufällig jemand Lust nen 42er Sugino Messenger Kettenblatt gegen nen 44er Messenger zu tauschen???


----------



## VEITHY (28. Mai 2009)

passt hier zwar nicht ganz....


braucht jemand nen 7 fach rennrad- laufradsatz (für drahtreifen).

http://www.rennrad-news.de/rennrad-m...&cat=14&page=1


----------



## dergunder (28. Mai 2009)

Habe noch einen dmr sts kettenspanner zu veräußern .. alles top nur schraube am schaltauge is ein wenig angebuttert.
Fotos via mail.
Preis: 18,00 inkl. Versand


----------



## naxo (28. Mai 2009)

VEITHY schrieb:


> passt hier zwar nicht ganz....
> 
> 
> braucht jemand nen 7 fach rennrad- laufradsatz (für drahtreifen).
> ...



Könnt ich gebrauchen.
Link geht leider nicht.

ahoi


----------



## one.nomad (28. Mai 2009)

Ich vermute mal es sind diese hier

Die unsitte mit den abgeschnittenen Links kommt hier öfters vor, keine Ahnung woran das liegt, hat da jemand ne Erklärung für?

Grüße
michael


----------



## VEITHY (28. Mai 2009)

one.nomad schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal es sind diese hier
> 
> Die unsitte mit den abgeschnittenen Links kommt hier öfters vor, keine Ahnung woran das liegt, hat da jemand ne Erklärung für?
> 
> ...



genau!!

danke fürs korrigieren!!


----------



## nightwolf (28. Mai 2009)

one.nomad schrieb:


> (...) Die unsitte mit den abgeschnittenen Links kommt hier öfters vor, keine Ahnung woran das liegt, hat da jemand ne Erklärung für? (...)


Wenn jemand einen Link macht, dann kann er diesem Link einen Namen geben. BMW
Tut er das nicht, ist der Linkname identisch dem Linkpfad. http://www.bmw.de
Ist dieser Linkpfad zu lang, wird er automatisch mit Auslassungen verkuerzt. http://www.bmw.de/de/de/usedvehicles/premiumselection/services/warranty.html
Kopiert man nun diesen Link, hat man die verkuerzte Version mit den Auslassungen und die zeigt dann ins Leere http://www.bmw.de/de/de/usedvehicles.../warranty.html

Ich habe uebrigens nur wild auf der Seite jenes KFZ-Herstellers herumgeklickt, dessen Name als 'Bring Mir Werkzeug' gedeutet wird. Weiter haben die Links nix zu bedeuten. Das nur zur Erlaeuterung 

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## carthum (28. Mai 2009)

Kurbel Truvativ Isoflow (175 mm, PowerSpline, 4-Loch, 104 mm LK) mit passendem Race Face Singlespeed-Kettenblatt 34 Zähne sowie Race Face-Bashguard. Dazu gibt es zwei passende Innenlager (68 mm, BSA, Kettenlinie damit auf 47/48 mm).

Technisch ist alles einwandrei. Die Kurbel hat Scheuerspuren. Gewinde etc. top. Das Blatt ist sehr gut. Ein Innenlager ist gebraucht, aber sehr gut, das zweite fast neu (etwa 20 km).

Für *60 * plus Versand nach Wahl.


----------



## arrowfreak (28. Mai 2009)

SUCHE

einen Stahlrahmen mit Gabel, am liebsten was italienisches und alt 
RahmengrÃ¶Ãe sollte so 56-58 cm sein.
Preis? Bis 150â¬. Muss auch kein NOS-Rahmen sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (29. Mai 2009)

arrowfreak schrieb:


> SUCHE (...)


Fuer RR oder MTB oder ... ?? Angabe der RH in cm und 'italienisch' erinnert ja eher an RR ... 

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## arrowfreak (29. Mai 2009)

Ohje, ja natürlich RR =)


----------



## Jerome (29. Mai 2009)

Noch allen Peugeotkäufern vielen Dank für euer Interesse und Zweien wird ewiger Dank nachschleichen für die Geduld mit dem Versender ILOXX. Gewalt ist keine Lösung
Ich hoffe doch von den Franzosen noch schöne Bilder sehen zu dürfen, wenn ihr sie denn fertig aufgebaut habt.

Gruß Jerome
Ps.:ich glaube in Leipzig gibt es eine richtig große Peugeotszene


----------



## xpedrox (30. Mai 2009)

Den Dank kann ich nur erwidern  Hätte mir gerne dein oranges Bike  näher angesehen


----------



## snody (30. Mai 2009)

snody schrieb:


> Moin, suche
> 
> *Surly 1x1 18" *
> 
> brauche einen mit Disc Aufnahme, gerne mit Gabel.



Habe mir überlegt, dass ein alter Surly, mit nur Canti-Sockeln, notfalls auch gehen würde. Vielleicht hab ich so mehr Chance? Oder ein alter Inbred mit Slot Dropout...

ACH UND bitte nicht über das Forum mailen -> meine E-mail


----------



## JensXTR (30. Mai 2009)

Scapin Rahmen ideal für SSP. 

Rahmenhöhe 64 fällt aber kleiner aus...

VB 90 Euro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikefritzel (31. Mai 2009)

mach ihn 10-12cm kleiner und ich kauf ihn sofort.


----------



## JensXTR (31. Mai 2009)

Bikefritzel schrieb:


> mach ihn 10-12cm kleiner und ich kauf ihn sofort.




der ist nicht so groß, kaum größer als mein 58 Scapin Stahl/Carbon Renner...


----------



## VEITHY (1. Juni 2009)

hi,

ich suche nen klassischen 1" rennradvorbau

länge: 100 - 110
lenkerklemmung: 25,4
farbe: alu natur (poliert)

kein ahead, sonderen für gewindegabeln!

hat da jemand was schönes für mich?

würd mich echt freuen, es is nämlich das einzige teil das mir noch fehlt...


----------



## hentho (1. Juni 2009)

Hi, 
ich möchte gern das gezeigte GT Rahmenset (also alles wie auf dem Foto) gegen einen Bahn-Laufradsatz (HR-Nabe 120mm) oder nur HR (auch mit Wertausgleich) - am liebsten komplett schwarz tauschen.

Die Rahmenhöhe ist 52cm (Mitte bis Oberkante).








Würde mich über Eure Angebote freuen.

Gruss
Henning


----------



## r0ckZ (1. Juni 2009)

wie lang is das OR?


----------



## a.nienie (2. Juni 2009)

carthum schrieb:


> Kurbel Truvativ Isoflow (175 mm, PowerSpline, 4-Loch, 104 mm LK) mit passendem Race Face Singlespeed-Kettenblatt 34 ZÃ¤hne sowie Race Face-Bashguard. Dazu gibt es zwei passende Innenlager (68 mm, BSA, Kettenlinie damit auf 47/48 mm).
> 
> Technisch ist alles einwandrei. Die Kurbel hat Scheuerspuren. Gewinde etc. top. Das Blatt ist sehr gut. Ein Innenlager ist gebraucht, aber sehr gut, das zweite fast neu (etwa 20 km).
> 
> FÃ¼r *60 â¬* plus Versand nach Wahl.



55oi all inclusive?


----------



## SEbB! (2. Juni 2009)

lsakdolaks


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (2. Juni 2009)

Verkaufe nen Orange P7 Rahmen,43,5cm RH m-e,keine Federgabelgeometrie,Steuerrohr 1 1/8" 8,5cm,Oberrohr waagerecht ca.55cm m-m für 130,- inkl. Porto
Weitere Bilder in meinem Album zu finden.
Gruß
Marco


----------



## keks'(: (3. Juni 2009)

28" lrs günstig

stronglight kurbel


----------



## Veloziraptor (3. Juni 2009)

*SUCHE*

1. Kurbelgarnitur, Vierkant, 50er oder 52er Kettenblatt, silber
2. Klassischer Rennradvorbau (Schaftvorbau), 1 Zoll, Lenkerklemmung: 25,4, silber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eXtremdirtbiker (3. Juni 2009)

verkaufe mein Peugeot Monaco fixie






bei intresse melden und angebot machen oder hier: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300319952180



mfg heiko


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (3. Juni 2009)

Dr.Bontrager schrieb:


> Verkaufe nen Orange P7 Rahmen,43,5cm RH m-e,keine Federgabelgeometrie,Steuerrohr 1 1/8" 8,5cm,Oberrohr waagerecht ca.55cm m-m für 130,- inkl. Porto
> Weitere Bilder in meinem Album zu finden.
> Gruß
> Marco



Preisupdate 125,-  !!


----------



## muskator (3. Juni 2009)

Suche von einem alten Thun Steuersatz eines Gazelle Rennrads die Abschlußmutter aus Kunststoff, oder den ganzen Steuersatz.


----------



## _stalker_ (4. Juni 2009)

Ich verkaufe:

*On One Il Pompino Rahmenset*

- GrÃ¶Ãe M
- Rahmen, Gabel, Steuersatz






Festpreis 160â¬ inkl. Versand

*Laufradsatz fixed/free aus dem Pompino*

- Felgen Mavic CXP 22
- Nabe hinten Miche Xpress fixed/free
- Nabe vorne Shimano 105
- Speichen DT Comp
- Laufleistung maximal 1000km also Top in Schuss

Festpreis 130â¬ inkl. Versand

*Bessere Bilder kommen nach dem WE*


----------



## MarcoFibr (5. Juni 2009)

Hast PM! 
Möchte evtl den Rahmen!


----------



## a.nienie (5. Juni 2009)

tu es nicht.
und wenn gib den rahmen mir


----------



## MarcoFibr (5. Juni 2009)

Ich war zuerst!


----------



## a.nienie (5. Juni 2009)

was an  war so schwer zu verstehen, kerle?


----------



## MaxDD (5. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ich suche einen Singlespeed-MTB-Laufradsatz für Felgenbremsen. Hat jemand sowas günstig und funktionstüchtig abzugeben?

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (5. Juni 2009)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> Ich verkaufe:
> 
> *On One Il Pompino Rahmenset*
> 
> ...



Ich möchte noch eines ergänzen: *Der Rahmen ist für 120mm Achsbreite ausgelegt und die Miche Xpress Nabe auch dementsprechend gespacert*

MarcoFibr hat aufgrund der Achsbreite kein Interesse also ist der Rahmen noch zu haben.


----------



## Monfis (5. Juni 2009)

Halllo, 
hat villeicht jemand ein paar Pedale anzubieten/oder einen Tipp wo ich gut welche bekomme?
Klickpedale scheiden aus, würde gerne Körbe / Hakenpedale 
lg Monfis


----------



## foenfrisur (5. Juni 2009)

OK....



foenfrisur schrieb:


> ...mit den Bildern vom Rahmen hats leider etwas gedauert.
> Wie gesagt, ist ein Kynast Edelstahlrahmen samt Gabel usw.
> 
> Denke mal so 30EUR an Selbstabholer ist OK oder?
> ...




...ist immer noch zu haben.....

das teil hat schon einige lackschrammen ist aber sonst einwandfrei.


----------



## mügge (6. Juni 2009)

servus
muss mich leider schweren herzens von meinem aktuellen aufbau projekt trennen weil einfach zu wenig zeit und finanzielle mittel da sind. ich hoffe das von einer von euch damit glücklich is. verkauft wird ein set bestehend aus rahmen, gabel inkl. sämtlicher lager, vorbau + rennradlenker, LRS und kurbelgarnitur mit lager und pedale....eigentlich wollte ich es als fixie aufbauen. die lager hab ich alle auseinander genommen, gereinigt und gefettet...demnach sind diese einwandfrei. rahmen hat ein paar lackkratzer was mich persönlich nich gestört hat. ansonsten seht ihr ja auch auf den bildern in welchem zustand die teile sind. 





weitere bilder in meiner gallerie..bei fragen PN oder mail. macht mir einfach preisvorschläge....


----------



## FlowinFlo (6. Juni 2009)

Hallo!

Verkauft wird ein Kettenblatt der Marke Gebhardt mit 40 Zähnen für 104er Lochkreis. Wiegt 59g und wurde nur wenig benutzt. Preis ist VHB 25 inkl. Versand.

Hier komplett:





[/URL][/IMG]

Und hier im Detail:





[/URL][/IMG]

Gruß, Flo


----------



## Malucci (6. Juni 2009)

SUCHE :

RH 58 KONA Paddy wagon oder SPECIALIZED Langster

billig natürlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arrowfreak (6. Juni 2009)

arrowfreak schrieb:


> SUCHE
> 
> einen Stahl-Rennradrahmen mit Gabel, am liebsten was italienisches und alt
> Rahmengröße sollte so 56-58 cm sein.
> Preis? Bis 150. Muss auch kein NOS-Rahmen sein...



Hab zwar schon einen Rahmen gefunden, aber ich bin auf den Geschmack gekommen, suche also immer noch


----------



## bugxx (6. Juni 2009)

Hat evtl. jemand ein fixes HR abzugeben??

Gerne was feines..keine Eigenbau Naben!


----------



## carthum (8. Juni 2009)

carthum schrieb:


> Kurbel Truvativ Isoflow (175 mm, PowerSpline, 4-Loch, 104 mm LK) mit passendem Race Face Singlespeed-Kettenblatt 34 Zähne sowie Race Face-Bashguard. Dazu gibt es zwei passende Innenlager (68 mm, BSA, Kettenlinie damit auf 47/48 mm).
> 
> Technisch ist alles einwandrei. Die Kurbel hat Scheuerspuren. Gewinde etc. top. Das Blatt ist sehr gut. Ein Innenlager ist gebraucht, aber sehr gut, das zweite fast neu (etwa 20 km).
> 
> Für *60 * plus Versand nach Wahl.



*Update:*

Mit nur einem Innenlager (dem gebrauchten), inkl. Versand - *40 *.


----------



## _stalker_ (8. Juni 2009)

*Der fixed/free Laufradsatz ist VERKAUFT*

Hier wie versprochen noch ein besseres Bild vom Pompino Rahmenset:






Nach wie vor gilt: *160â¬ inkl. Versand*

Detailbilder kommen morgen - die Batterien der Cam sind grade zur Neige gegangen.


----------



## jneumann (8. Juni 2009)

Verkaufe:

einen ca. 150km gekaufenen Surly Single Speed Laufradsatz mit White Industries Freilauf 17 Zähnen - da ich den SingleSpeed-Rahmen aufgrund der wenigen km verkauft habe (fahre einfach kein Single Speed). Der LRS hat Surly Disk Naben und DT Swiss 4.2D Felgen und ist wirklich quasi neuwertig.
Detailbilder kann ich auch gerne zusenden, wenn Ihr mir eine Email-Adresse zukommen lasst.

CIAO

Jürgen


----------



## bugfreak (10. Juni 2009)

verkaufe mein charge plug mit laufrädern und lenker vom freestyler.
mks pedale mit haken und nylonriemen.
bbb sattel.
sonst "serie".
200-300km alt.
transportschäden an der einen sattelstrebe.
ich hab etwas rostschutz drauf und einen aufkleber von wippermann drüber gemacht der farblich ganz gut passt.
neupreis waren glaub ich 785euro wegen den sonderwünschen.
ich will aber doch wieder auf 26" mit dicken reifen gehen.
daher kann es für 600euro gehen/fahren.

bilder:













http://www.abload.de/img/charge004g4h0.jpg


----------



## eXtremdirtbiker (10. Juni 2009)

eXtremdirtbiker schrieb:


> verkaufe mein Peugeot Monaco fixie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Noch 7Stunden auf ebay


----------



## [email protected] (10. Juni 2009)

Hat jemand günstig ein einfaches Freilaufritzel für Schraubkränze abzugeben (16/17/18Z)?

Will Singlespeed erst ausprobieren, daher kann es ruhig 'was billiges sein und die Zähnezahl spielt auch eine untergeordnete Rolle.


----------



## Ketchyp (10. Juni 2009)

Suche:
Isis Innenlager, 68mm Breite, Bsa


----------



## Boramaniac (11. Juni 2009)

*Verkaufe:*

SINGLESPEED Diamanthttp://cgi.ebay.de/Diamant-Singlesp...66:2|39:1|72:1229|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50







Gruß Bora


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastard13 (11. Juni 2009)

preisvorstellung? gruß daniel


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. Juni 2009)

Preisupdate:



FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Verkauft wird ein Kettenblatt der Marke Gebhardt mit 40 Zähnen für 104er Lochkreis. Wiegt 59g und wurde nur wenig benutzt. Preis ist VHB 20 inkl. Versand.
> 
> ...


----------



## bekr (12. Juni 2009)

hätte nochn satz  ultegra600 mit DP18 abzugeben, in kaum gefahrenem zustand(die mit ungefräßten bremsflanken)


----------



## manuf (12. Juni 2009)

Verkaufe mein Fixie gegen Gebot:





Siehe: rennrad-news.de


----------



## bekr (12. Juni 2009)

neben dem ultegra/DP18 laufrädern hab ich 
106mm royce innenlager, mavic schaltwerk ideal als kettenspanner(leider ohne hauptbolzen) usw...  abzugeben


----------



## bugfreak (12. Juni 2009)

bugfreak schrieb:


> verkaufe mein charge plug mit laufrädern und lenker vom freestyler.
> mks pedale mit haken und nylonriemen.
> bbb sattel.
> sonst "serie".
> ...


 
infozusatz aufgrund der anfragen per p.n.:
-der rahmen ist größe "m"
-der preis inklusive versand

p.s.: ich bin ab heute nacht eine woche im urlaub und komme am 20.06.2009 wieder.
(falls jemand interesse äussert und sich wundert warum ich nicht antworte)


----------



## _stalker_ (12. Juni 2009)

*ist verkauft:*



_stalker_ schrieb:


>


----------



## bastard13 (12. Juni 2009)

hast du bilder von dem lrs? und ne preisvorstellung?gruß daniel


----------



## _stalker_ (13. Juni 2009)

Meinst du mich oder bekr?
Falls du mich meinst:



_stalker_ schrieb:


> *Der fixed/free Laufradsatz ist VERKAUFT*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (14. Juni 2009)

Ich SUCHE auch etwas, und will dafür aber keine neues Topic aufmachen.

Und zwar suche ich 28" Schlauchreifen mit nem "langen" Ventil.
Normale Schlauchreifen passen auf meinen Miche Pistard Bahn LRS nicht wirklich vernünftig druff, da das Ventil dann einfach zu kurz ist 

Weiß da auf die Schnelle jemand bescheid?


----------



## yellow-faggin (14. Juni 2009)

gmozi schrieb:


> Ich SUCHE auch etwas, und will dafür aber keine neues Topic aufmachen.
> 
> Und zwar suche ich 28" Schlauchreifen mit nem "langen" Ventil.
> Normale Schlauchreifen passen auf meinen Miche Pistard Bahn LRS nicht wirklich vernünftig druff, da das Ventil dann einfach zu kurz ist
> ...




schau ob du vielleicht ventilverlängerungen aus alu einschrauben kannst, geht bei schlauchreifen eigentlich fast immer


----------



## gmozi (14. Juni 2009)

Klingt nach ner guten Idee! Danke!!


----------



## Boramaniac (14. Juni 2009)

verkauft...



boramaniac schrieb:


> *verkaufe:*
> 
> singlespeed diamanthttp://cgi.ebay.de/diamant-singlesp...66:2|39:1|72:1229|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50
> 
> ...


----------



## carthum (14. Juni 2009)

carthum schrieb:


> Kurbel Truvativ Isoflow (175 mm, PowerSpline, 4-Loch, 104 mm LK) mit passendem Race Face Singlespeed-Kettenblatt 34 ZÃ¤hne sowie Race Face-Bashguard. Dazu gibt es zwei passende Innenlager (68 mm, BSA, Kettenlinie damit auf 47/48 mm).
> 
> Technisch ist alles einwandrei. Die Kurbel hat Scheuerspuren. Gewinde etc. top. Das Blatt ist sehr gut. Ein Innenlager ist gebraucht, aber sehr gut, das zweite fast neu (etwa 20 km).
> 
> FÃ¼r *60 â¬* plus Versand nach Wahl.



*Verkauft.*


----------



## k.wein (14. Juni 2009)

Zu verkaufen ist erstmal der Rahmen, da ich das Rad auf einem Klein Quantum neu aufgebaut habe. Es handelt sich um einen Cannondale 2.8.
Ich habe alle Zugführungen und Sockel abgeschraubt und die Löcher vor dem Pulvern mit Kaltmetall verschlossen. Wenn man genau hinschaut kann man sie noch erkennen. Alle Sockel und ein neues Schaltauge werden mitgeliefert, man kann also zur Not auf Schalter umbauen. Rh. 62 cm Mitte - Oberkante, 58 cm lang. Preis VB.120 Euro. Evtl ist auch Stütze, Vorbau, Steuersatz und Gabel zu habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knacki1 (14. Juni 2009)

verkaufe eine 1 1/8" Stahl Bahngabel






Gabelscheiden 35cm Länge, 30mm Vorlauf
Schwarz glänzende Pulverbeschichtung
bremsbohrung vorhanden

schaftlänge ist 18,5cm, bzw. ab konussitz 19,3cm

ich hatte mit der gabel einen sturz- sie war daraufhin scheinbar verbogen- nachdem ich ein anderes vorderrad eingebaut hatte war sie allerdings wieder normal, bis auf ein paar mm zuviel einbaubreite.

zustand ist bis auf das, ein kleinen kratzer und den abdruck von der bremsbefestigungsschraube gut

39 inkl. versand


----------



## Ketchyp (15. Juni 2009)

*Suche* schwarzes KB, 5 Arm 110 Lochkreis, ~*48 Zähne*! 

Per PN bitte


----------



## chrichang (15. Juni 2009)

Hallo ich hätte hier ein Ausstellungsstück abzugeben,
ist ein Peacemaker mit Rennlenker im Neuzustand.
Ich hoffe ich darf das hier posten!?
Preislich dachte ich so an 600, Gruß Christian.


----------



## flott.weg (15. Juni 2009)

baby, so wird das nix. größenangabe + ausreichend bildmaterial katapultieren deine verkaufschancen ins unermessliche.....


----------



## insanerider (15. Juni 2009)

ssp renner rahmen/gabel sind so bulls zeug, ganz ok eigentlich, habe es ein bißchen zugebabbt für den stadtgebrauch. der lenker muss noch abgesägt werden und griffe müssen drauf. da ich noch kein ssp kit habe, ist hinten noch eine kasette aufgesteckt, das schaltwerk ist aber nur spanner, übersetzung ist 38/17. ultegra kurbeln und ein neues innenlager sind auch dabei
für mich mit 181cm eher kompakt, aber cool und schnell in der stadt und fürs büro.
downsides: lack ist mies, die sticker helfen, hinterrad musste ich auf breitere achse umbauen, läuft rund aber ein wenig rauh, evtl.hat jemand ein besseres händchen als ich, steuersatz ist ok, aber es gibt teile die weicher laufen, spd pedale sind auch mehr was für die stadt und haben leichtes spiel.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3628204993/
130 euro
oder tausch gegen freeride hinterrad(sowas wie hope nabe +sun singletrack felge) oder gabel mit 120 mm federweg


----------



## chrichang (15. Juni 2009)

Rahmenhöhe ist 58cm
Das mit den Bilderneinstellen ist so ne Sache!, per e-mail bin ich besser!
Gruß


----------



## _stalker_ (15. Juni 2009)

Suche für Low-Budget (Stadtschlampen-) Aufbau Teile:

- MTB Laufradsatz für Felgenbremse
- V-Brakes + Hebel
- Kurbel+Lager
- Sattelstütze ca. 26,8mm (muss ich noch genau messen)
- Satz Reifen, am besten Semislicks etc.

Bitte nur billigst Teile anbieten. Teilespenden werden natürlich auch gerne gesehen 
Ich freue mich über eine PN. Danke


----------



## Tinchen12 (16. Juni 2009)

Ein paar Angaben zu den wenigen Anbauteilen wäre auch interessant. Welche Laufräder sind verbaut? Hat es Bremsen? Wie war der Neupreis? Und welche Rahmennummer hat es?


----------



## BSweet (16. Juni 2009)

*Suche*

Um auf meine gewünschte Übersetzung zu kommen:

- entweder ein Kettenblatt mit *42* Zähnen / 5 Arm / 104mm Lochkreis
- oder ein Ritzel mit *14* Zähnen für a2z Single Speed kit

Entweder zum Kauf oder zum *Tausch *gegen

- ein Kettenblatt mit *38*Zähnen / 5 Arm / 104mm Lochkreis (*neu*)
- ein Ritzel *16 oder 18* Zähne für a2z Single Speed kit (*neu*)

siehe Bild







Ausserdem *suche* ich noch einen Kettenspanner ala Point

Angebote per PM

Gruss, Jochen


----------



## kacktus (16. Juni 2009)

Suche:


Zeitfahrlenker Bremshebel. Also die die man in den lenker steckt. 1 Stck. reicht mir. 



vielen dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikefritzel (16. Juni 2009)

suche dringend:

2* LINKE  *kurbelarme:

einmal 170mm
einmal 175mm

vierkant sollten sie sein.
farbe ist mir total egal, hauptsache nicht ausgeschlagen (so wie meine beiden...)

außerdem suche ich eine erklärung warum immer nur die linken kurbelarme ausschlagen


----------



## chickenway-user (17. Juni 2009)

BSweet schrieb:


> *Suche*
> 
> Um auf meine gewünschte Übersetzung zu kommen:
> 
> ...



5-Arm und 104mm Lochkreis passt nicht zusammen. Müsste 110mm sein...


----------



## BSweet (17. Juni 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> 5-Arm und 104mm Lochkreis passt nicht zusammen. Müsste 110mm sein...



Du hast recht, danke


----------



## Ketchyp (17. Juni 2009)

Ketchyp schrieb:


> *Suche* schwarzes KB, 5 Arm 110 Lochkreis, ~*48 Zähne*!
> 
> Per PN bitte



Hat wirklich niemand ein (schwarzes) Kettenblatt was zwischen *40-44* liegt oder eben *48* Zähne hat? 
Sonst muss ich mit einer Trittfrequenz von 50000 Umdrehungen die Minute in die Uni fahren und das schaut a) blöd aus und ist b) auch noch Sack anstrengend


----------



## nightwolf (17. Juni 2009)

Bikefritzel schrieb:


> (...) außerdem suche ich eine erklärung warum immer nur die linken kurbelarme ausschlagen


Es ist schwierig nachzuvollziehen, in der Tat, der mir gelaeufige 'Erklaerungsversuch' ist, dass bei der rechten halt viel mehr Material aussenrum ist (der Stern), wodurch diese sich nicht so leicht verformt.

*Abhilfe*: Unbedingt 200 km nach Erstmontage nachziehen! Eventuell wiederholen. 
Und mehr Sauerkraut und Spinat essen bevor Du das machst 

Gerade hat die Nachbarin angerufen, an ihrer Karre ist irgendwas hiiiee. Ich muss also jetzt eh in die Werkstatt gehen, dann schau ich auch mal wg. einer 170er Kurbel. 175er hab ich IIRC immer alle selber gebraucht 

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## nightwolf (17. Juni 2009)

nightwolf schrieb:


> (...) Gerade hat die Nachbarin angerufen, an ihrer Karre ist irgendwas hiiiee. Ich muss also jetzt eh in die Werkstatt gehen, dann schau ich auch mal wg. einer 170er Kurbel. (...)


Also, schon wieder zurueck. War nur eine V-Brake ausgehaengt weil das Rad wieder mal umgeschmissen wurde oder was weiss ich 

So: 170er Kurbel links. Ich haette eine ungekroepfte ganz traditionell und eine gekroepfte von Shlimmano FC-MC19/MC20/M440

Die koenntest Du fuer einen symbolischen Betrag, zu spenden an ein Hilfswerk Deiner Wahl, haben. Ich pack die dann in eine Tuete, geh bei mir zuhause zum Bahnhof, 'vergesse' diese Tuete im ICE und sag Dir wann dieser ICE in MUC ankommt, welcher Waggon, welcher Sitz, und dann kannst Du sie Dir da abholen, wuerde z. B. heute nacht noch funktionieren  


> Erlangen 	 	Mi, 17.06.09 	ab 	23:15 	4 	ICE 1517
> München Hbf 	Do, 18.06.09 	an 	00:59 	18



LG ... Wolfi


----------



## painmuds (17. Juni 2009)

find ich saugeil die versandmethode... daumen hoch! aber wie auch immer. suche für mein peugot ssp nen orangefarbenen sattel. optik und alter egal. also nein nicht diese tioga monsterdinger... die haben sowas phallisches an sich. vielleicht hat jmd von euch was halbwegs erschwingliches bei euch rumliegen. alles andere ist soooo teuer!!!!
wär prima.
lg david


----------



## nightwolf (18. Juni 2009)

painmuds schrieb:


> find ich saugeil die versandmethode... daumen hoch! (...)


Ja gell  Leider hat sich Fritzl noch nicht bei mir gemeldet. Angebot steht im Prinzip aber solange wie es umsteigefreie ICEs von mir nach MUC gibt 


painmuds schrieb:


> suche für mein peugot ssp nen orangefarbenen sattel. (...)


Sattel hab ich nur einen roten, sehr oll, Flite-aehnlich, mit gelben Kanten/Raendern. Den gaebs dafuer umsonst. Hab den auf meiner Stadtgurke, auf die ich aber auch einen anderen Sattel machen koennte.


BSweet schrieb:


> *Suche* (...)
> 
> - oder ein Ritzel mit *14* Zähnen für a2z Single Speed kit  (...)
> Ausserdem *suche* ich noch einen Kettenspanner ala Point (...)


14er DuraAce Ritzel waere noch im Keller, Point Spanner dito. Wobei ich den Point Spanner etwas umgebaut habe, so dass man ihn ohne Gewinde im Schaltauge verwenden kann, bei einem meiner Raeder ist dieses Gewinde naemlich vermoehrt 

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## mügge (18. Juni 2009)

mügge schrieb:


> servus
> muss mich leider schweren herzens von meinem aktuellen aufbau projekt trennen weil einfach zu wenig zeit und finanzielle mittel da sind. Ich hoffe das von einer von euch damit glücklich is. Verkauft wird ein set bestehend aus rahmen, gabel inkl. Sämtlicher lager, vorbau + rennradlenker, lrs und kurbelgarnitur mit lager und pedale....eigentlich wollte ich es als fixie aufbauen. Die lager hab ich alle auseinander genommen, gereinigt und gefettet...demnach sind diese einwandfrei. Rahmen hat ein paar lackkratzer was mich persönlich nich gestört hat. Ansonsten seht ihr ja auch auf den bildern in welchem zustand die teile sind.
> 
> 
> ...




verkauft!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KLEIN-RASCAL (18. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

Biete ein "Univega Rover 10" Baujahr 1982

Neu gepulvert und komplett mit Neuteilen (alle original 80er) aufgebaut, Zustand wie frisch aus dem Laden.

Das meiste ist von Dia Compe und Odyssey

Entgegen dem Foto ist es inzwischen komplett.

Preis: 240,-

Weitere Bilder in meinem Album







Grüße


----------



## shorm (18. Juni 2009)

da mein festzugesagter kaeufer das geld nicht ueberwiesen hat und auch leider nicht mehr erreichbar ist, stell ich das rad hier noch mal rein. ist keine 10km gelaufen und daher quasi wie neu aus dem laden. verkaufe es, da mir der rahmen doch eine nummer zu gross ist. originalrechnung ist natuerlich dabei. da ich oft gefragt wurde: der riemenantrieb hat einen ganz normalen freilauf und faehrt sich wirklich sahnemaessig (25000km wartungsfrei laut hersteller!). das bike ist ein absolutes leichtgewicht und wiegt gerade mal 8kg. am liebsten waere mir ein kaeufer aus berlin & umgebung. versand ist aber auch kein problem.

groesse M (RH 56)
EUR 700,- (habe selbst 800,- bezahlt)
einfach mail an: shorm (ät) gmx (dot) net

an alle bisherigen interessenten: das rad ist wieder zu haben! also falls noch interesse besteht, meldet euch kurz per mail.

http://www.trekbikes.com/de/de/bikes/urban/district/district/


----------



## DrFaustroll (19. Juni 2009)

Ich versuchs nochmal...
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Fixie auf Rennradbasis, passend für eine Körpergröße von etwa 180...
Mein Budget beträgt allerhöchstens 450 Euro...
Falls jemand was passendes anzubieten hat, bitte melden!

schonmal Danke


----------



## mantic88 (19. Juni 2009)

Servus miteinander,
bin auf der Suche nach Bremshebeln für meine Mittelzugbremsen. Ist für nen Rennlenker gedacht und farblich sollten die Griffgummis schwarz und die Alugriff silber sein.

Danke schonmal!


----------



## bekr (19. Juni 2009)

bekr schrieb:


> neben dem ultegra/DP18 laufrädern hab ich
> 106mm royce innenlager, mavic schaltwerk ideal als kettenspanner(leider ohne hauptbolzen) usw...  abzugeben



hier bilder zu dem laufradsatz, durch 2~3 gezielte schweißpunkte  im freilauf inneren könnt man die laufräder als ohne freilaufverwenden aber bisher sind die teile im original zustand und da sie aufm dritt rad waren kaum gefahren
(auf tausch gegen andere teile möglich)


----------



## Freestyle Trial (21. Juni 2009)

*Verkaufe 1.: 

Middleburn Kurbel (Rennrad), 175mm, 4-Kant, gold, 130mm LK 
                 mit Stronglight CT² Kettenblatt 50Z (Teflon und Ceramik   
                 behandelt)
                 und TISO Kettenblattschrauben. 
                 insgesamt 515 gramm !
                 NEU - Nicht Gefahren - nur montiert gewesen 170 zzgl 3,90 Versand (DHL)
		 Verkaufe den Artikel, weil er leider nicht an mein Rahmen passt
*


















*Verkaufe 2.: 

Bianchi Carbon Kurbel (Rennrad) insg. 529 gramm, 175mm, Isis, 110mm LK
                  mit Bianchi Kettenblättern (50Z, 34Z).
                  Gebraucht - ca. 100 km gefahren, keine Kratzer (leichte 
                  Gebrauchsspuren an Pedalauge) - 70 *
zzgl Versand (DHL)














mfg Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (21. Juni 2009)

Suche Kurbel und Laufradsatz für 120mm SSP Crosser.


----------



## McDaniel (22. Juni 2009)

Verkaufe SARS WR-1 Plattformpedale - Gewicht zusammen nur 188g! Für 25 EUR inkl. Versand






Und POINT Kettenspanner, der Klassiker - Gewicht 99g - Für 7,50 inkl. Versand


----------



## Rotten67 (23. Juni 2009)

Ich habe einen Drehmomentschlüssel von Stahlwille 4-20 Nm.
Zu der Quali muss man nichts mehr sagen. 
Dachte an 70 incl. Porto


----------



## kingmoe (23. Juni 2009)

BSweet schrieb:


> *Suche*
> - entweder ein Kettenblatt mit *42* Zähnen / 5 Arm / 104mm Lochkreis



Ich habe hier ein fast neues Race Face DH-Blatt, LK 110mm und 42 Zähne.
22,- Euro inkl. versichertem Versand.


----------



## McDaniel (23. Juni 2009)

McDaniel schrieb:


> Verkaufe SARS WR-1 Plattformpedale - Gewicht zusammen nur 188g! Für 25 EUR inkl. Versand
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beides VERKAUFT - Danke!


----------



## wtb_rider (23. Juni 2009)

biete einen 26" white industries eno laufradsatz mit 16 t white industries ritzel an. felgen sind mavic x 317 (muss ich nochmal genau kieken gehn) naben sind poliert, felgen und speichen sind schwarz. vorne beidseitig und hinten einseitig radial gespeicht.

hier auf dem bild noch im eingebauten zustand. neue bilder mach ich wenn sich jemand angesprochen fühlt.





laufleistung ist unter 1000 km und der zustand ist dementsprechend sehr gut.
preislich dachte ich an 295 euronen. plus von euch gewünschter versand.
bei fragen oder bilderwünschen versuch ich schnells möglich zu antworten.
gruss kay



da es hier etwas durcheinander geht bitte alles per *pm*, danke
preis ist vhb, falls ich komplett daneben liege bin ich auch für ernstgemeinte angebote offen.


----------



## Deleted 112231 (23. Juni 2009)

Such 'nen RR-Rahmen, gerne herruntergekommen und billig... crosser geht auch, ~53cm!


----------



## deFlash (24. Juni 2009)

SUCHE:
Bahn Kettenblatt
am liebsten Miche
unbedingt silber

135mm  48er + 46er

Danke


----------



## _stalker_ (24. Juni 2009)

erledigt. rob


----------



## divergent! (24. Juni 2009)

verkaufe hier dieses rahmenset.

verkauft. rob


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (24. Juni 2009)

DIA COMPE Tech 99
fÃ¼r 22,2mm und 1"
Farben: schwarz/silber, schwarz
Gewicht: 237g

Preis: 49,95 EURO/Paar



Zum Verkauf steht nur der *linke Hebel*!
Leichte Gebrauchsspuren/Version mit der grÃ¶Ãeren Klemmung(Klemmung passt perfekt relativ Mittig auf den Lenker, direkt neben dem Vorbau wie man auf dem Bild oben sieht)

16,99,- ink. Versand Festpreis. Nicht lange gebraucht.




*-SOLD-*

Danke.


----------



## anonymfixer (24. Juni 2009)

Biete


*42er KettenblÃ¤tter 3/32"*
Alle BlÃ¤tter sind ohne Schalthilfen/AusfrÃ¤sungen, gebraucht aber noch fÃ¼r ne Menge km gut - prima zum Runterrocken am Alltagsrad oder der Stadtgurke (oder gar beides)...
LK 130mm, Shimano 600 (PrÃ¤-Ultegra): 6â¬
LK 130mm, 2x Shimano 105: je 5â¬
LK 144mm Ofmega CX, wenig gefahren: 7â¬

+ Warensendung (1,65â¬ oder so)



*SattelstÃ¼tze tune Starkes StÃ¼ck 420 / 31,6*
Gebraucht Technisch in Ordnung, optisch immer noch OK - Ã¼bliche Gebrauchsspuren (Farbabrieb, kleinere oberflÃ¤chliche Macken): 42â¬

+ Hermes (4,30â¬ versichert)


----------



## wtb_rider (24. Juni 2009)

*verkauft!*



wtb_rider schrieb:


> biete einen 26" white industries eno laufradsatz mit 16 t white industries ritzel an. felgen sind mavic x 317 (muss ich nochmal genau kieken gehn) naben sind poliert, felgen und speichen sind schwarz. vorne beidseitig und hinten einseitig radial gespeicht.
> 
> hier auf dem bild noch im eingebauten zustand. neue bilder mach ich wenn sich jemand angesprochen fühlt.
> 
> ...


----------



## mubi (24. Juni 2009)

mubi schrieb:


> 70 inklusive



65 inklusive


----------



## mubi (24. Juni 2009)

post 1975
65 inklusive


----------



## divergent! (25. Juni 2009)

post 2127 kann gelöscht werden. ist verkauft


----------



## kingqsh (26. Juni 2009)

*SUCHE:*

Ein günstiges, altes aber funktionsfähiges Rennrad (RH ca. 55). Ich möchte das Rad erstmal so in der city fahren und später evtl zum SS umbauen. Optimal wäre jmd aus dem Raum Stuttgart.


----------



## Kittie (28. Juni 2009)

Hi, es ist mal wieder soweit . Ich mÃ¶chte meinen On-One Il Pompino SSP Rahmen ohne Gabel Verkaufen. Wie Neu, nur da wo Teile Verbaut waren sind die Ã¼blichen Spuren (Ausfallenden, Sattelklemme â Die Reifen haben ein kleinwenig Lack von den Innenseiten der Kettenstrebe abgerubbelt â nix groÃes)
GrÃ¶Ãe 57cm / Farbe BabyBlau / Canti und V-Brake geeignet. Preisâ¦so um die 150,-
Bild von ganzen Rad ist in den Fotos.


----------



## _stalker_ (29. Juni 2009)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> Suche SSP-Kit mit 3 oder mehr Spacern und Ritzel (Größe erst mal nebensächlich).



ERLEDIGT. Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (30. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

*suche *SSP-LRS, 28", HR 120mm, 36 Loch (evtl. auch 32), bevorzugt in schwarz und kein Leichtbau.

Danke.


----------



## divergent! (30. Juni 2009)

verkaufe diese neuwertigen xlc hebel und shimano 520er pedal.
 lager laufen top. bin meinen ssp damit keine 300km gefahren.

beides für je 18 inkl versand

bei den pedalen sind keine cleats dabei

bei interesse pn!


----------



## divergent! (1. Juli 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> verkaufe diese neuwertigen xlc hebel und shimano 520er pedal.
> lager laufen top. bin meinen ssp damit keine 300km gefahren.
> 
> beides für je 18 inkl versand
> ...




hebel bis geldeingang reserviert


----------



## carioca (2. Juli 2009)

Verkaufe folgendes:

Kurzbeschrieb : Singlespeeder mit Sachs Torpedo Rücktrittnabe 
Zustand : Gebraucht aber praktisch neuwertig  
Rahmengrösse : 54  
Bilder im Web : http://picasaweb.google.com/stevehelwin/SimplicitySinglespeeder?authkey=Gv1sRgCNe5uYzp17-uGQ#
Verkaufspreis : 1000 CHF / 650  

- Rahmen, Felgen und Vorbau pulverbeschichtet 
- Reynolds Rahmenrohre 
- Sachs Torpedo Rücktrittnabe hinten 
- Campagnolo Chorus Nabe vorne 
- Mavic Felgen 28Zoll / 36Loch 
- DT Competition Speichen 
- Dura-Ace Tretlager und Kette 
- Selle Italia Flite TT Sattel 
- Shimano SPD Kombipedale 

Das Bike befindet sich in der Schweiz, Kollegen von mir fahren aber öfters nach Deutschland.


----------



## roborider (2. Juli 2009)

*Suche 1" Rennrad-Vorbau, dieses Standard-Ding, was viele dran haben ...
Möchte nicht viel ausgeben ...*


----------



## nightwolf (3. Juli 2009)

roborider schrieb:


> *Suche 1" Rennrad-Vorbau, dieses Standard-Ding, was viele dran haben ...*



1" AHead oder 1" Schaft ? _-> Vermutlich Schaft, denn AHead ist ueberwiegend 1 1/8 ..._
Klemmung 25.4 oder 26.0 ? _-> Zu Zeiten von 1" Schaft hatten auch RR meist noch 25.4, diese dumme Mode mit den 26.0 kam erst nachher, aber weiss man es sicher?_
Welche Laenge (ungefaehr)?



roborider schrieb:


> *Möchte nicht viel ausgeben ...*


Ich moechte nicht dumm sterben ... 

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anonymfixer (4. Juli 2009)

Dicke Brutalo-BMX/Singlespeed-Kette...

*KHE Collapse, schwarz*

1/2''x1/8'' (passt also auf breite Bahnblätter und -ritzel)
angestaubt aber nagelneu, ohne Kettenschloss
*15*
Briefversand 1,45


----------



## philco (4. Juli 2009)

hallo,

ich suche ein GÜNSTIGES ( bin absoluter singlespeed anfänger) 

28 zoll hinterrad für ein rennrad, welches sich zum umbau für singlespeed eignet.
grüße


----------



## hentho (5. Juli 2009)

Suche günstigen alten Stahl-RR-Rahmen (am liebsten mit Gabel+Steuersatz) mit horizontalen Ausfallern in RH60.
Bitte alles anbieten. Gern auch Tausch gegen andere Biketeile (schaut einfach mal in meinen Fotos unter Tauschobjekte - bzw. weitere Biketeile, einfach fragen).

Gruss
Henning


----------



## jonnybravo_607 (6. Juli 2009)

Hallo ich suche eine Starre MTBGabel 1 1/8"  für nen aheadvorbau (ohne gewinde am schafft). Farbe ist egal.
Würde gerne V-Brakes drann montieren.
Schaftlänge weiß cih ned aber am besten lang kann ihn ja dann noch kürzen xD

Danke schon im vorraus

PS. würde auch noch ne günstige Kurbelgarnitur brauchen mit mittlerem Zahnkranz die anderen Abschraubbar


----------



## Hellspawn (6. Juli 2009)

Nabend zusammen.

Ich suche silberne (glänzend poliert, nicht matt) Freilaufspacer, am liebsten 8mm und 24mm am Stück (jaja, ich weiss ...) oder eben in möglichst wenigen Teilstücken (zB 5+3+12+12 oder so).
Gerne auch nen Shop. (http://www.singlespeedshop.de/ hat gerade Urlaub)


----------



## BSweet (7. Juli 2009)

Hellspawn schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen.
> 
> Ich suche silberne (glänzend poliert, nicht matt) Freilaufspacer, am liebsten 8mm und 24mm am Stück (jaja, ich weiss ...) oder eben in möglichst wenigen Teilstücken (zB 5+3+12+12 oder so).
> Gerne auch nen Shop. (http://www.singlespeedshop.de/ hat gerade Urlaub)



Du suchst ein Point Single Speed Kit, z.b. bei e.bay
http://cgi.ebay.de/POINT-Singlespeed-Kit-18-Zaehne-Single-Speed-Ritzel-BMX_W0QQitemZ390046699301QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item5ad0984f25&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12%7C66%3A2%7C39%3A1%7C72%3A1229%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## elsepe (7. Juli 2009)

suche surly fixxer hub converter.

seb


----------



## Monfis (7. Juli 2009)

Mooin! 
Suchen eine Fixie  HR nabe ? 
bitte mal alles anbieten, kann auch eine Flip Flop Nabe sein! 
lg Monfis


----------



## stöpsel84 (9. Juli 2009)

Hallo Leute suche ganz dringend ein Singlespeedrahmen 26" mit Cantisockeln und einer Rahmenhöhe von max 46 cm.Könnt ihr mir helfen?Danke!!!


----------



## stöpsel84 (9. Juli 2009)

olli schrieb:


> Der Zufall hat mir ein weisses neuwertiges Germans Team Singlespeed in die Hände gespielt, das ich natürlich umgehend wieder verkaufen werde. Zum Selbstkostenpreis.
> 
> Ich wollte es nur kurz besitzen!
> 
> ...



Hallo,ich suche so eine art rahmen,wo bekomme ich so was her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stöpsel84 (9. Juli 2009)

Hallo Leute,suche einen Singlespeedrahmen in 26" mit Cantisockeln und einer maximalen Rahmenhöhe von 46cm.Bitte alles anbieten!Danke


----------



## stöpsel84 (9. Juli 2009)

Hallo Leute suche dringend ein Singlespeedrahmen für 26" Laufräder,er sollte Canti`s besitzen und maximal 46 cm groß sein.Bitte alles anbieten.Danke


----------



## Tinchen12 (9. Juli 2009)

Kann mir mal einer sagen, was der 84er Stöpsel sucht? Ich habe es schon wieder vergessen


----------



## anonymfixer (9. Juli 2009)

Vielleicht kann er sein Anliegen ja noch einmal vortragen... Ich jedenfalls bin sehr dafür


----------



## nightwolf (9. Juli 2009)

Tinchen12 schrieb:


> Kann mir mal einer sagen, was der 84er Stöpsel sucht? Ich habe es schon wieder vergessen


Computermaus, USB, moeglichst mit Scrollrad. Bei jener Maus, die er im Moment im Einsatz hat (aus der Elektronikmuellkiste des staedtischen Schadstoffmobils), hat der linke Knopf einen Haenger und loest immer mehrfach aus  

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## stöpsel84 (9. Juli 2009)

jupp ihr habt beide recht.nein spaß bei seite,bin das erste mal im forum und hab versucht in den tehmen die etwas mit kauf und verkauf zu tun haben die anzeige einzutragen.ist leider schief gegangen:-(


----------



## JunkieHoernchen (10. Juli 2009)

Biete einen Drössiger Rohloff Rahmen. Da verschiebbare Ausfallenden optimal für Singlespeed geeignet!

149,00 Euro - neuwertig!

Im Bikemarkt


----------



## FR-Sniper (10. Juli 2009)

stöpsel84 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute suche dringend ein Singlespeedrahmen für 26" Laufräder,er sollte Canti`s besitzen und maximal 46 cm groß sein.Bitte alles anbieten.Danke



ich hätte einen chaka pele in 18´ (46cm) anzubieten mit steuersatz und syncros sattelstütze (inkl roter sattel ), bei interesse mit starrgabel ?
vieleicht sogar als komplettrad?!





rahmenset (rahmen, steuersatz, sattelstütze, gabel und sattel) 120


----------



## carthum (11. Juli 2009)

Hinterrad Deore-Nabe mit Mavic XC-717 und silbernen Speichen. Komplett mit 16er Surly-Ritzel und Metallspacern. Sehr geringe Laufleistung, hervorragender technischer und optischer Zustand. Nur bisschen drecking...

*55,90  inkl. Versand.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EastSider (11. Juli 2009)

Der Rahmen ist ein Bianchi alu rahmen den ich über den winter selbst lackiert habe leider war genau bei dem ehemaligen schaltauge der lack alle welches nun blau ist aber naja, ist zwar nicht der schönste aber unauffälig aufjedenfall.
sehr leicht mit ca 8,5kg
Bremsen sind Magura HS11 
Gabel RockShox starrestahlgabel 
Narben Shimano XT
Felgen Ritchy
Übersetzung 52/16


----------



## stöpsel84 (12. Juli 2009)

hallo,würde nur den rahmen wollen für  100 wäre das i.o?bitte melde dich da ich wenn du ihn mir verkaufst den anderen stunieren kann.


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (12. Juli 2009)

Verkaufe ein paar Sättel....

ITALIA Ti,neuwertig,für 20,- inkl.Versand




SELLE ROYAL DOLPHIN,neu,mit Sattelkloben,für 25,- inkl. Versand




ISCASELLE Tornado Tour,Neu,genarbtes Leder,für 25,- inkl.Versand




BITTE PER PN MELDEN !!!
Gruß Marco


----------



## stöpsel84 (12. Juli 2009)

Hallo liebe SSRadler,nun suche ich noch nach einer passende Starrgabel mit gerader Scheide.Am liebsten wäre mir eine alte Gabel von Giant mit gerader Scheide die noch so eine mehrteilige Gabelkrone hat,aber ich würde auch andere nehmen.Sie muß für 1 1/8 A Head sein.Danke


----------



## taguan (13. Juli 2009)

Hallo!

ich suche einen alten Rennradrahmen mit einer Rahmenhöhe von 54-58 cm und horizontalen Ausfallende ggf. auch komplettes Rad. Wenn vorhanden auch mit Gabel.
Bitte ALLES ANBIETEN !!!

Handy: 01639825462
E-Mail: [email protected]

Preis nach Verhandlung

MFG


----------



## konstrukt (13. Juli 2009)

hi

ich bin auf der *suche* nach einem hinteren *bahnlaufrad* mit einer felge für *drahtreifen*.
wenn vorhanden auch gerne mit 1/8" 16-, 17- oder 18-zahn-ritzel und lockring. 
preis sollte (wenn ohne ritzel) nicht über hundert euro liegen.

hat jemand was rumzuliegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arrowfreak (13. Juli 2009)

Suche eine Kurbel für ein Rennrad, irgendwas altes, aber nicht zu abge****tes  Einfach, 4-Kant, Kettenblatt irgendwas zwischen 42 und 52 Zähnen oder so. Wenn jemand noch ein gefixtes RR-Hinterrad da hat, sage ich auch nicht nein  120 oder 126mm.

Einfach alles anbieten...


----------



## lazylarco (14. Juli 2009)

Suche 2 Rennradreifen in pink.
Am besten von Dia-Compe.
Aber bitte alles anbieten!

Sattel in pink würd ich auch suchen...
Bau mir nen De Rosa auf...


----------



## a.nienie (14. Juli 2009)

die dia-compe gibt's beim singlespeedshop

etwas günstiger wären die halo twin rail dinger


----------



## lazylarco (14. Juli 2009)

Finde 45 Euro für nen mittelmäßigen Reifen,
der nur durch seine Farbe positiv auffällt ist schon sehr happig.
Da bekommt man ja den Schwalbe Ultremo überall für 25!
Hab mich mal direkt an Dia-Compe in Taiwan gewendet,
mal schaun was dabei rauskommt...


----------



## [email protected] (14. Juli 2009)

Wenn wir grad bei speziellen Farben sind:
Jemand eine Idee, wo ich einen bezahlbaren *gelben Sattel *herbekomme? 

Hab bereits einen gelbe Flite, den ich mal günstig geschossen hab. Aber wenn ich noch einen will, dann läuft nichts unter 50, sofern denn überhaupt einer zu bekommen ist.


----------



## a.nienie (14. Juli 2009)

neu beziehen lassen kostet um die 20oi,
vielleicht ist das eine option.


----------



## EastSider (14. Juli 2009)

Rahmenhöhe 58cm

wer interesse hat einfach eine mail schreiben, würde auch tauschen gegen einen 52-54er rahmen.
für preisvorschläge bin ich offen


----------



## Venilkappe (14. Juli 2009)

moe 11 schrieb:


> Verkaufe hier einen Rixe Touren/Rennrad Rahmen. Er ist vlt nich umbedingt der schönste oder beste eignet sich aber wunderbar um mal in die Singlespeed Ecke reinzuschnuppern.
> 
> Rahmen inkl. Gabel und Steuersatz für 30 inkl Versand
> 
> Achso Rahmenhöhe ist 58cm


ich will den rahmen !!! bitte melde dich . ventilkappe


----------



## jonnybravo_607 (14. Juli 2009)

Hallo suche günstige magura felgen bremsen am besten mit 2 finger bremsgriffe vorne und hinten 

Bitte alles anbieten!!!!!!

auch per mail [email protected]


----------



## nightwolf (14. Juli 2009)

Gerade im Tour-Forum gesehen:
http://forum.tour-magazin.de/showthread.php?p=2759292#post2759292

Vll interessierts wen // LG ... Wolfi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Venilkappe (16. Juli 2009)

ich will den rahmen [email protected]


----------



## stöpsel84 (16. Juli 2009)

welchen rahmen?


----------



## male` (16. Juli 2009)

den über seinem post?


----------



## nightwolf (16. Juli 2009)

stöpsel84 schrieb:


> welchen rahmen?


Wahrscheinlich den gleichen wie Du. Haut Euch drum 


male` schrieb:


> den über seinem post?


Noe


----------



## Atomino (16. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

habe 2 Kurbeln zu verkaufen

1x Sugino Messenger schwarz 170mm mit 42Z Kettenblatt - NEU  VHB 100 (Neupreis im Singlespeedshop 145)
verkauf auch einzeln!

1x Shimano XT 4-Kant Kurbel mit Spot KB welches direkt an den Kurbelarm geschraubt wird, gebraucht (KB<500km) VHB 80 Fotos folgen

danke & grüße


----------



## Venilkappe (17. Juli 2009)

den rahmen mit der seltsamen farbe   Rixe Touren/Rennrad Rahmen


----------



## nightwolf (17. Juli 2009)

Venilkappe schrieb:


> den rahmen mit der seltsamen farbe   Rixe Touren/Rennrad Rahmen


Sag mal, bist Du wirklich so **** oder stellst Du Dich nur so an?? 

Falls es Dir nicht klar ist:

Wenn man wissen soll, auf welchen Beitrag Du antwortest, dann solltest Du diesen (ggf. unter Wegschneiden von dem, was Du nicht brauchst und vor allem der Bilder) zitieren.
Wenn Du von irgendwem etwas kaufen willst, dann schreib ihm eine PN.
Faellt grad wieder irgendwo der Kindergarten aus wg. Streik der Erzieherinnen


----------



## Venilkappe (17. Juli 2009)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Sag mal, bist Du wirklich so **** oder stellst Du Dich nur so an??
> 
> 
> Falls es Dir nicht klar ist:
> ...


 
was hast du hier eigentlich mitzureden???
bist du einer von denen die nicht mit ihrer einsamen , erbärmlichen welt zurecht kommen und sich deswegen überall einmischen und mitreden müssen ?
sorry aber ich habe wirklich noch nicht herausgefunden wie man eine pn schreibt.
aber was geht es dich an ?


----------



## nightwolf (17. Juli 2009)

Venilkappe schrieb:


> was hast du hier eigentlich mitzureden??? (...)


Du zerfaselst hier unseren Thread. Da darf ich sehr wohl was dazu sagen, denn sowas muss nicht sein.

Ich kann die Optik dieses Threads fuer mich aber sehr einfach reparieren, und das werde ich jetzt tun 

Ah ja, die Frage hast Du ja beantwortet: Du bist tatsaechlich so ****


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (17. Juli 2009)

Venilkappe schrieb:


> sorry aber ich habe wirklich noch nicht herausgefunden wie man eine pn schreibt.



Um mal etwas Konstruktives zu bringen 

Klick mal auf den Nickname des Users, dem Du eine PN schreiben willst. Dann wÃ¤hlst Du aus dem gedropten Menue aus "Private Nachricht an den User schicken" oder wie genau es da steht.

Martin


----------



## heavy mental (17. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
Verkaufe mein Wiesmann Thurot 2 Rahmen, gebaut im März 2006, wenig gefahren, zu wenig, weshalb es nun auch weg muss. Der Rahmen sieht aus wie neu, hat nur kleine Scheuerstellen im Klarlack hier und da, aber keine tiefen Kratzer, Dellen oder ähnliches. Der Excenter wurde für Schlumpf Tretlager angefräst (normale BSA Innenlager passen weiterhin) und bekam zwei zusätzliche Bohrungen im Excenter, damit auch Sugino Hakenschlüssel passen.

komplett fillet brazed, auch die Tretlagerbüchse
kompakte "Roadster" Geometrie
560mm Oberrohrlänge
400mm Sitzrohr Mitte-Mitte, 460mm Mitte - OK
110mm Steuerrohr 1 1/8"
420mm Kettenstrebenlänge
Reifenfreiheit für mind 2,3"
BSA 68mm
IDA Ausfallenden, d.h. wechselbar für Rohloff, Schaltauge, Singlespeed
Wiesmann Logo auf dem Steuerohr
eine 100mm Gabel passt perfekt
kommt mit Tune Würger (in schwarz)
Wiesmann grün metallic > Eleganto!
Gewicht des Rahmens inkl Excenter knapp über 2kg

Bei Interesse gibts das Datenblatt als PDF und höher aufgelöste Fotos, sowie die Originalrechnungen bei Kauf.

Neupreis 2163
VHB 890 (inkl. versichertem Versand in DE)


----------



## kacktus (17. Juli 2009)

Verkaufe Schwarzen Surly 1x1 Rahmen + Gabel. Rh 54cm. Altes Model ohne Scheibenbremsenaufnahme. 1a in Schuss

Bilder kommen spätestens morgen. Preisvorstellung bitte per PM ansonsten ist er ab Sonntag in einem großen Online-Auktionshaus zu finden.


----------



## konstrukt (18. Juli 2009)

Atomino schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe 2 Kurbeln zu verkaufen
> 
> ...




ich würde gerne die sugino mit kettenblatt für 80 euro nehmen.


----------



## cartuschhund (18. Juli 2009)

Hallo
Hätte hier einen neuwertigen DEDA PISTA Bahnlenker anzubieten.Breite 42cm,Klemmung 31,8mm.Außer im Klemmbereich hat der Lenker keine Spuren oder Kratzer.
Würde ihn verkaufen für 40Euro plus Versand oder  im Tausch gegen einen Polierten oder verchromten Bahnlenker mit mind.42 Breite und wenn geht mit 25,4 Klemmung


----------



## carthum (18. Juli 2009)

White Industries ENO-Kurbel mit 32er Blatt und Innenlager:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/198974/cat/500


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arrowfreak (18. Juli 2009)

Suche eine Rennrad-Kurbel, einzelnes Kettenblatt zwischen 40 und 50 Zähnen, Vierkant.


----------



## don-quichotto (19. Juli 2009)

Suche dringend ein 16er ACS Ritzel 1/2 x 1/8".
Könnte zum Tausch auch ein 18er ACS Ritzel bieten...


----------



## stöpsel84 (19. Juli 2009)

suche 19" singlespeedrahmen für 26" laufräder,bitte alles anbieten.Damke


----------



## marc II (20. Juli 2009)

Dr.Bontrager schrieb:


> Hätte ein paar Mavic D 521 Ceramic Felgen im Angebot! Felgen sind im top Zustand
> 66,- inkl.Versand
> Gruß Marco




Hallo,
die Ceramic Felgen sind bestimmt bereits verkauft ??
Merci
Marc


----------



## frea (20. Juli 2009)

*Surly Discnabe 135mm* schwarz mit ACS Ritzel 16 Zähne in Mavic XM 719 32 Loch silber 
*90*





Surly 1x1 Vorderrad schwarz, Schraubachse, müsste neu sein
*45*





Bei Interesse Nachricht an mich.


----------



## j0nas (20. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

ich suche einen einfach Laufradsatz in 28" für einen Fixi-Aufbau für einen Freund. Gerne auch einzelne (Hintere) Laufräder anbieten. Naben mit starrem Ritzel oder Möglichkeit zum Umbau wären spitze.

Grüße,
Jonas


----------



## nightwolf (20. Juli 2009)

j0nas schrieb:


> (...) Gerne auch einzelne (Hintere) Laufräder anbieten. Naben mit starrem Ritzel oder Möglichkeit zum Umbau wären spitze. (...)


Ebenfalls Spitze waere die Angabe der Hinterbaubreite ... 

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## j0nas (20. Juli 2009)

... Stahlrennrad, also vermute ich 120mm. Oder breitere Achse zum spacern, darauf kommt es wohl nicht so an.


Jonas


----------



## missmarple (20. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

bin auf der Suche nach einem 19er oder 20er Freilaufritzel (1/8").

Thx!


----------



## sello (20. Juli 2009)

Hi,
ich suche ein Ritzel für die Disk-Aufnahme wie sie es von Londonfixiebike gibt.
Und zwar mit 16 Zähnen.

hat da noch wer eins über?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spaboleo (21. Juli 2009)

Hallihallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Kurbel 

Entweder...

Eine schwarze MTB-Kurbel, kompatibel zu Hollowtech II Innenlagern. (Deore, XT, LX, usw.)
Oder eine schlanke Renn-Kurbel von z.B. Sugino (XD oder RD-2)
Kettenblatt und Innenlager müssen nicht unbedingt vorhanden sein...kann aber 

Bitte direkt die Armlänge dazu angeben...vielen Dank


----------



## carthum (21. Juli 2009)

carthum schrieb:


> White Industries ENO-Kurbel mit 32er Blatt und Innenlager:
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/198974/cat/500



Neuer Preis: *150  inkl. Versand*.


----------



## Bikefritzel (23. Juli 2009)

hallo

ich suche eine 1" gewindegabel rennrad/bahnrad mit bremsbohrung und möglichst geringer einbauhöhe.


----------



## mscs (23. Juli 2009)

Mir leider zu teuer, aber vielleicht ists's für den ein oder anderen interessant, Preisvorstellung hab ich angefragt, liegt so bei 390 
http://www.rennrad-news.de/rennrad-markt/showproduct.php?product=13499


----------



## kacktus (23. Juli 2009)

Bikefritzel schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> ich suche eine 1" gewindegabel rennrad/bahnrad mit bremsbohrung und möglichst geringer einbauhöhe.




Hab noch eine:

Die Gabel ist Schwarz, ich habe es in auftrag gegeben sie zu pulvern.

Ohne die hässliche Ösen für Schutzblechmontage. 

Schaftlänge ca. 134mm

Davon Gewinde ca. 57mm

Gewicht ca. 762g

Innen gemufft

Cinelli- Form

Preis 20 Euro

Bilder schick ich dir gerne per e-mail.


----------



## bike punx (23. Juli 2009)

Germans Team SSp- Schaltung , oder Rohloff Rahmen......

Sodala, Frame only , mit 2 verschiedenen ausfallern somit Schaltungstauglich, und SSP oder Rohloff! 2 Satz ausfaller nicht abgebildet , aber dabei....

Rh:- Mitte-Ok 53cm -------Mitte-Mitte 46cm !!!!

Oberrohr: 58cm

Steuerrohr: 12cm

Farbe ist ein feines Dunkel-Grau, Anloeter fuer Gepaecktrager, und bleche sind dran....

Laufleistung unter 1000km!

Da er guenstig kam waere mir ein Tausch auch recht, bietet mal an..RR-Fixie Kram geht auch- Mtb auch immer.....

Ansonsten 275 Euro


----------



## MarcoFibr (23. Juli 2009)

Suche Singlespeedlaufradsatz:

- 120mm Nabe Hinten mit Freilaufritzelaufnahme
- 100mm Nabe Vorne

Bitte Angebote an
[email protected]


----------



## Bikefritzel (25. Juli 2009)

Bikefritzel schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> ich suche eine 1" gewindegabel rennrad/bahnrad mit bremsbohrung und möglichst geringer einbauhöhe.




schaft sollte mind. 17cm lang sein und das gewinde sollte nach spätestens 15cm beginnen.



hacktus schrieb:


> ...Schaftlänge ca. 134mm...


leider zu kurz.


----------



## harald_legner (25. Juli 2009)

Bikefritzel schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> ich suche eine 1" gewindegabel rennrad/bahnrad mit bremsbohrung und möglichst geringer einbauhöhe.


Ich habe da eine Gabel rumliegen, der Schaft ist 172mm lang, das Gewinde 45mm. Gewicht: 810g. Kostet 17 inkl. Versand in D.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikefritzel (25. Juli 2009)

perfekt, hast ne pm.


----------



## male` (27. Juli 2009)

so ein glück will ich auch mal haben


----------



## frea (28. Juli 2009)

*20" Surly 1x1 Rahmenset* mit Hope Stuersatz, LX Kurbel und neuwertigem Innenlager, alles schwarz.

*inkl. Versand 330*

Bild in aufgebautem Zustand





Mehr Bilder hier.


----------



## Baxx (29. Juli 2009)

*Suche*

Voodoo Wanga One 17" Rahmen

bevorzugt das Modell 2006 (?):


----------



## Kieferos (30. Juli 2009)

[Suche]

Flatbar - Straightbar, 25.4 oder 31.8
Miche - X Press Nabensatz, silber, blau oder schwarz
Rigida - DP18 \ Mavic CXP 33, silber
Pedalhaken und Riemen für MKS
Salsa Cyclocross Bremshebel



gruß
kieferos


----------



## rubbel (31. Juli 2009)

Moin,
da mir heute/gestern mein Singlespeeder gestohlen worden ist ,
bin ich nun auf der Suche nach einem neuen Rahmen. Je nach dem was die Versicherung abwirft, 
bis zähneknirschende 200. Aber gerne auch drunter ;-)

Kriterien wären:
-Stahl
-26"
-Disc-Aufnahme
-Horizontale Ausfallenden
-sollte für 1,80m Menschen passen 

Muss nicht alles erfüllen ;-)

Halt im Stil von: 
1x1, Singular, Voodoo (siehe oben), aber auch Salsa Ala Carte..

Einfach alles anbieten, denn lange halt ich den Zustand nicht aus..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathes17 (1. August 2009)

Ich habe hier einen GERMANS Team SSP mit Bahnausfallenden in (vermtl.) 22". Für mich leider viel zu groß, und deshalb muss dieser Traum wieder gehen.

Die Technischen Daten des Rahmens betragen:

OR: ca.600mm
SR: M-M: ca.510mm
SR: M-O: ca.580mm
Gabel EBH: ca.415mm
Gewicht: 2200 + 960

Kurze Eindrücke vom Rahmen:


































Ein paar weitere Bilder findet Ihr hier!!!

Eine Rechnung von dem Rahmen über 1060 liegt vor.

Das Rahmenset wechselt für 450 den Besitzer.
Rahmen solo für 380.
Gabel solo bleibt bei mir.

Gerne nehme ich auch was in Zahlung.
Vornehmlich RR-Zeugs:
Campa Chorus oder Record Zeugs ab 9-fach
RR-Rahmen mit max.54er OR
Schnieken LRS mit Hügis oder so.

Schaut einfach nach was Ihr so habt.


----------



## jonnybravo_607 (2. August 2009)

Hier habe ich einen älteren Windora (oder so ähnlich) Rahmen den habe ich von nem freund mal gekauft nun liegt er seit nem halben jahr im keller Wer ihn möchte soll mir ein Angebot machen!


----------



## olli (2. August 2009)

Wegen Hobbyaufgabe:
*Verkaufe Singlespeed 29er Rad!*

Salsa 29er El Mariachi Rahmenset
NC 17 Steuersatz
XT/DT470 Laufräder mit Kenda Reifen, Shimano Schnellspanner
Deore Disk 180/160
XT 730 Kurbel mit 36T Blatt
18 T Ritzel DX
Roox Vorbau, Syntace Lenker, NoName Stütze, Vetta SL Sattel
Pedale: KEINE!

Preis 666.- zzgl. Versand (= 33.- als Sperrgut) in D!
Geometrie: http://salsacycles.com/archive/elmariachi.html
Zustand: Gebraucht mit Kratzern, keine Dellen oder Risse, Bremsen fast neu, LRS fast neu.






Das Rad ist mit einem EBB = Excentric Bottom Bracket zum Spannen der Kette ausgerüstet und hat ein Schaltauge sowie alle Anlötteile, um es auch als normales 27-Gang MTB mit Kettenschaltung zu fahren. Nabenschaltung ist durch das EBB auch möglich!


----------



## mathes17 (3. August 2009)

Das GERMANS ist weg!!!


----------



## Freestyle Trial (3. August 2009)

Hallo, 
verkaufe mein Sugino Messenger Kettenblatt - 130mm 42T.
War an meinem neuen Specialized Langster NY verbaut, wurde ca. 50km gefahren und musste einem größerem Kettenblatt weichen.
Neupreis laut http://www.singlespeedshop.de/ ist 76








VHB sind 50 + 3,90 Versand 
mfg Thomas


----------



## Deleted 112231 (3. August 2009)

Suche:
1. 1" Vorbau
2. Fixes HR mit max. 126mm Einbaubreite und 28"


----------



## kadaverfleisch (4. August 2009)

rubbel schrieb:


> Moin,
> da mir heute/gestern mein Singlespeeder gestohlen worden ist ,
> bin ich nun auf der Suche nach einem neuen Rahmen. Je nach dem was die Versicherung abwirft,
> bis zÃ¤hneknirschende 200â¬. Aber gerne auch drunter ;-)
> ...


 
Moin,

hast du schon einen Rahmen, ansonsten hÃ¤tte ich noch einen Surly 1x1 in 18,5" Ã¼brig.
 Passende Surly Naben sind auch noch da in silber.

GruÃ
Micha


----------



## rubbel (4. August 2009)

nope,
kannst du mir ein Bild und ne ungefähre Preisvorstellung an [email protected] schicken?

LG


----------



## plani (4. August 2009)

...das 42er Sugino-Kettenblatt bekommst du samt Kurbel für 59 Euro/neu im Laden.


----------



## spaboleo (4. August 2009)

plani schrieb:


> ...das 42er Sugino-Kettenblatt bekommst du samt Kurbel für 59 Euro/neu im Laden.



Wo? 99 war das bislang günstigstes das mir untergekommen ist.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plani (4. August 2009)

http://fixedgearshop.de/

ohne dafür jetzt werbung machen zu wollen, hab die auch schon für 55 bei einem -nicht auf ssp/fixie ausgerichteten- shop gesehen. bei bike-mailorder war die glaub ich auch mal billiger. aber, nur die mit 42er-blatt gibts für den preis.


----------



## spaboleo (4. August 2009)

plani schrieb:


> http://fixedgearshop.de/
> 
> ohne dafür jetzt werbung machen zu wollen, hab die auch schon für 55 bei einem -nicht auf ssp/fixie ausgerichteten- shop gesehen. bei bike-mailorder war die glaub ich auch mal billiger. aber, nur die mit 42er-blatt gibts für den preis.





Danke 
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass "42T 1/2 x *3/32*" ein Tippfehler ist *
*Davon wirds ja keine "dünnere" Version geben, von daher bestellt...du hast mir gerade 40 gespart *
 *


----------



## drinkandbike (5. August 2009)

Verkauft wird ein wunderschönes kona unit singlespeed only (alte version runde hauptrohre!) Größe 19 (48 Sattelrohr mt/oksr, 585mm oberrohr, Farbe custom pulver dunkelglitzer violet auf übergang cremeweiß. lenker syntace vector, vorbau syntace F99/90mm, surly naben handeingespeicht mit ambrosio frog felgen, thomson sattelstütze,fizik sattel, race face kurbel und innenlager (leichter schaden,stück alu von Kurbelinnenseite abgeplatzt! Kein problem das ding hält und ich bin es so ständig gefahren, Pedale shimano spd, Schwalbe reifen und Avid v brakes, ritchey wcs steuersatz. Das Rad hat leichte Gebrauchsspuren, leichte Kratzer e.t.c aber keine Beulen oder ähnliches. Ich habe es überholt mit neuen Zügen, Bremsbelägen und Kette.

Bilder gerne per Mail - sind aktuell zu groß zum Einfügen!

Preis 599.- inkl. Versand


----------



## herrundmeister (5. August 2009)

wegen Umzug und Ã¼berhaupt mÃ¼ssen ein paar LaufrÃ¤der weg













DP 18, DT Comp und Dura Ace Naben 100 / 120 mm. Vittoria Rubino in 25 gibts auf Wunsch dazu. Nie gafahren worden - im Klartext neu!

VHB 175,- â¬ inkl. Versand DE

















Salsa Gordo Felgen, Miche Naben und 18er Escort Freilaufritzel - gebraucht - Naben sollten geputzt und gefettet werden.

VHB 85,- â¬ inkl. Versand DE

weitere Bilder in meinem Album


----------



## drinkandbike (5. August 2009)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> Verkauft wird ein wunderschönes kona unit singlespeed only (alte version runde hauptrohre!) Größe 19 (48 Sattelrohr mt/oksr, 585mm oberrohr, Farbe custom pulver dunkelglitzer violet auf übergang cremeweiß. lenker syntace vector, vorbau syntace F99/90mm, surly naben handeingespeicht mit ambrosio frog felgen, thomson sattelstütze,fizik sattel, race face kurbel und innenlager (leichter schaden,stück alu von Kurbelinnenseite abgeplatzt! Kein problem das ding hält und ich bin es so ständig gefahren, Pedale shimano spd, Schwalbe reifen und Avid v brakes, ritchey wcs steuersatz. Das Rad hat leichte Gebrauchsspuren, leichte Kratzer e.t.c aber keine Beulen oder ähnliches. Ich habe es überholt mit neuen Zügen, Bremsbelägen und Kette.
> 
> Bilder gerne per Mail - sind aktuell zu groß zum Einfügen!
> 
> Preis 599.- inkl. Versand



Anbei ein Bild!

Weitere Bilder in meiner bikemarktAnzeige


----------



## pueftel (6. August 2009)

..würde mich gerne von meinem 1x1 trennen. 

..wie immer, alles vom feinsten und nahezu neuwertig. 


Rahmen: surly 1x1 2008 
Gabel : salsa moto 
Steuersatz: chris king titan
Vorbau: thomson 
Vorbauschrauben : thomson
Aheadkappe : chris king
Lenker: moots titan 
Sattelstütze : thomson 
Sattelklemme: surly 
Sattel : brooks swift 
Bremshebel : avid ultimate 
Bremsen : avid ultimate 
Bremszüge: power cordz
Kurbel: white industrie eno 
Kurbelschrauben: white industrie
Kettenblatt: white industrie 
Pedale: look 4x4 
Kette: point singlespeed 
Laufradsatz: chris king singlespeed/ dt xr 4.1/ dt revo
Reifen:Schwalbe nn 2.1
Schläuche: Schwalbe 
Griffe: brooks

..kostet 1250, vorerst nur komplett.


Fragen gerne per PN







Frank


----------



## j0nas (6. August 2009)

Hallo,

ich suche einen Rahmen a la Surly 1x1, also eine Basis für ein solides Winter-Stadtrad. Am liebsten Stahl. Disc-Aufnahme muss nicht, kann aber gerne. Ich bin knapp über 170cm groß. 

Angebote gerne per PM. 

Allerbesten Dank,
Jonas


----------



## smoochy (6. August 2009)

Hallo,

ich suche einen Rennradrahmen für ein Fixie. RH max. 50cm, 48 wäre optimal. Gabel hab ich schon, die soll auch auf jeden Fall rein. ist 16,7cm lang (mit Gewinde), ließe sich aber schon noch bis 15,5cm einkürzen.

besten Dank,
smoochy


----------



## Hotschy681 (6. August 2009)

Mahlzeit,

ich suche einen Rahmen, möglichst RR oder Crosser, bevorzugt aus Stahl,

RH 54-56 cm OR sollte um die 55 -58 cm sein. Zustand ist mir egal, wenn es sich ergibt auch gern mit passender Gabel. 

Angebote bitte per PM.

Danke sehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frea (6. August 2009)

frea schrieb:


> *Surly Discnabe 135mm* schwarz mit ACS Ritzel 16 Zähne in Mavic XM 719 32 Loch silber
> *90*
> 
> 
> ...



Beide zusammen für 125 inkl. Versand.


----------



## Freestyle Trial (6. August 2009)

Freestyle Trial schrieb:


> Hallo,
> verkaufe mein Sugino Messenger Kettenblatt - 130mm 42T.
> War an meinem neuen Specialized Langster NY verbaut, wurde ca. 50km gefahren und musste einem größerem Kettenblatt weichen.
> Neupreis laut http://www.singlespeedshop.de/ ist 76
> ...


----------



## jonnybravo_607 (9. August 2009)

Hallo ich suche ne Kurbel die sich für Singlespeed eignet evtl sogar Truvativ mit passendem Tretlager ich fahre auf dem mittleren Zahnkranz von ner Spezialized Kurbel Zahnanzahl weiß ich immoment nicht meine Kurbel Knirscht und eiert

Wäre vielleicht noch gut zu sagen das ich ca 150 kg habe!


----------



## Reini65 (9. August 2009)

Rahmen Wheeler 8800 Tange Ultimate+passende Gabel RH 16Zoll Rahmen sollte neu lackiert oder gepulvert werden den Chrom vom Hinterbau und der Gabel kann man mit passendem Pflegemittel sicher aufpolieren.
+Laufradsatz VR Inferno Nabe Mavic F519 Felge Nobby Nic 2.4
HR Wihte Industries Eno Eccentric Hub WI Freewheel 16Z
FX Ritzel 16Z Mavic F519 Felge Nobby Nic 2.25  300 Euro + Versand


----------



## 6EYES (10. August 2009)

Hallo liebe Eingang-Radfahrer,

ich suche zum Aufbau eines Ultra-Low-Budget-Fixies ein fertiges, möglichst komplettes, Fixed-Gear-Hinterrad:

Hier die Eckdaten:

- Größe: 28"
- mit Schlauch
- mit Mantel (möglichst mit Restgummi)
- Zähne/Ritzel: Irgendwas zwischen 18 und 22 
- Achse: 120mm
- Möglichst Preiswert, wie immer 

Das Ganze wird ein Geschenk für meinen Bruder, dem Sie seine (Hightec )-Möhre in Hamburg geklaut haben. Jetzt kriegt er von mir ein neues in Lowtec.

Ach ja: Standort *BERLIN* wäre ja mal richtig prima.

Ich freue mich auf Eure Angebote, entweder hier im Faden oder als PN.


----------



## MarcoFibr (10. August 2009)

Suche 29,8 Sattelklemme. Eilt !
[email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drinkandbike (10. August 2009)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> Anbei ein Bild!
> 
> Weitere Bilder in meiner bikemarktAnzeige




neuer Preis 569,00


----------



## MarcoFibr (11. August 2009)

Suche:
- Freilritzel gute Quali 18 Zaehne
- Werkzeug zum Ritzeleinbau

[email protected]


----------



## tankwart3000 (11. August 2009)

edit


----------



## divergent! (12. August 2009)

verkaufe hier diverse teile aus meiner stadtschlampe:

alfine kettenspanner 15â¬ inkl versand

ritchey reifen inkl schlauch ( kpl satz fÃ¼r vr und hr, etwa 100km alt ) ) 26 x 1.0 fÃ¼r 18â¬ inkl versand

zoom lenker aus alu mit carbonoptikdecklagenschicht ( schÃ¶nes wort ). mit klemmspuren, lenkerbreite 51cm, krÃ¶pfung etwa 30mm, 25,4 klemmung fÃ¼r 10â¬ inkl versand

gabel, schwarz 1 1/8 ahead, 180mm schaftlÃ¤nge, ca 400mm einbauhÃ¶he inkl passenden ritchey steuersatz, fÃ¼r felgenbremse kpl mit versand 20â¬

alle preise vhb!

wer was will pn


----------



## jonnybravo_607 (12. August 2009)

hier!!!


----------



## helLnUt (12. August 2009)

Moin!

Newbie sucht Crosshebel .Einen oder ein Paar. Für Rennradlenker 24mm.

Wär super wenn jemand etwas da hätte.

bis denne


----------



## ottokarina (12. August 2009)

suche noch einen satz slicks für die stadt in 26". die oben wären schön gewesen, sind mir aber leider zu schmal. ich hätte schon gerne was um die 1,5" breite.


----------



## chri55 (13. August 2009)

ottokarina schrieb:


> suche noch einen satz slicks für die stadt in 26". die oben wären schön gewesen, sind mir aber leider zu schmal. ich hätte schon gerne was um die 1,5" breite.



kann dir so gut wie neue (1 Ausfahrt, max. 30km) Schwalbe Kojak 2.0 überlassen.


----------



## _stalker_ (13. August 2009)

Das gleiche Angebot habe ich ihm gestern Abend schon per PN gemacht... XD


----------



## ottokarina (13. August 2009)

your enemy schrieb:


> kann dir so gut wie neue (1 Ausfahrt, max. 30km) Schwalbe Kojak 2.0 überlassen.





_stalker_ schrieb:


> Das gleiche Angebot habe ich ihm gestern Abend schon per PN gemacht... XD



erstmal danke euch beiden.
werd heute oder morgen bei einem freund mal ausprobieren, wie es sich auf 2 zöllige slicks fährt. ich befürchte, dass sie mir zu briet sind. werde bescheid geben, wenn ichs weiß und wie ich mich entschieden habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## one.nomad (13. August 2009)

Es gibt nix besseres als breite Slicks in der Stadt. Komfort + Leichtlauf. Ich hab hier MobyBite in 2.1 auf dem Rad, das teil rennt selbst bei geschätzten 13kg gewicht trotzdem wie Sau.

Grüße
michael


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. August 2009)

Suche Rad was sich zum Kurierfahren eignen wuerde. Fixie 28ger, Ssp 26ger. Stahl waere schon nicht schlecht.

MTB 18''-20'' und RR 56cm Oberrohr. 

Einfach alles anbieten. Ich habe Geld und will es loswerden.  Naja... relativ...

Nico.

p.s.: Der Versand von Dtl. nach Spanien kostet 20. Von Spanien nach Dlt. so viel wie mein Rad. So ein Mist!!! Musste es hier verkaufen.


----------



## Kittie (13. August 2009)

PN für dich...


----------



## no control (13. August 2009)

Zum Verkauf: Rote Chris King Singlespeed VR-Nabe 36-Loch, war noch nie eingespeicht. Liegt hier nur rum, deshalb weg damit.
Preis: 80 Euro


----------



## Knacki1 (13. August 2009)

hätte jemand interesse an dem RAHMEN?

ist ein fort bahnrahmen mit ultraschneller bahn-geometrie in 54cm.

würde ungefähr 300 inkl. versand verlangen.

zustand ist gut! gutes angebot inkl. steuersatz, gabel etc. kann auch gemacht werden


----------



## Tinchen12 (13. August 2009)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer *silbernen Kurbel*. 
Armlänge *160mm* oder kürzer!


----------



## smoochy (13. August 2009)

Hallo,

suche ein Laufrad mit dubble-fixed-Nabe, Einbaubreite 130mm, Felgenhöhe ca. 25mm. und möglichst leicht.


----------



## one.nomad (14. August 2009)

no control schrieb:


> Zum Verkauf: Rote Chris King Singlespeed VR-Nabe 36-Loch, war noch nie eingespeicht. Liegt hier nur rum, deshalb weg damit.
> Preis: 80 Euro



Was macht denn eine VR Nabe zr Singelspeedspezifischen Konstruktion?


----------



## no control (14. August 2009)

one.nomad schrieb:


> Was macht denn eine VR Nabe zr Singelspeedspezifischen Konstruktion?



Die CK Singlespeed-VR-Nabe hat einen größeren Flanschdurchmesser, als die Standard CK VR-Naben (53mm anstatt 40mm) und hat zudem einen höheren Mittelteil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (14. August 2009)

one.nomad schrieb:


> Was macht denn eine VR Nabe zr Singelspeedspezifischen Konstruktion?


 Berechtigte Frage. Vermutlich Optik aehnlich der SSP-HR-Nabe aus der gleichen Serie. Und die hat wohl einen hoeheren Flansch als die Multispeed-HR-Nabe, und den hat man dann wohl uebernommen etc. ...

Technisch natuerlich voellig irrelevant, alles reines Marketing  

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## olli (14. August 2009)

Ein Singlespeedrad braucht eine stabilere und extremverwindungssteife VR Nabe, am Besten mit Steckachse, da man sehr häufug Wiegetritt fahren muß. Oft ist auch ein sehr breiter Lenker verbaut, an dem der Fahrer zu allem Übel auch noch kräftig zieht, wenn er in seinem einen Gang den Berg hinaufprescht.

Das alles führt zu extremer Verwindung der Gabel (die Belastung eines SSP Fahrers auf die Gabel beim Bergauffahren ist vergleichbar mit der Belastung einer DH Fahrerin beim Bergabfahren).


Hohe Flansche helfen natürlich auch, da dadurch das Rad noch stabiler wird. 

Ideal sind also hohe Flansche, dicker Pedalkörper, große Auflagefläche, Steckachse und 36 Loch.


----------



## divergent! (14. August 2009)

und nen rahmen mit zusätzlichen verstärkungen damit das überhaupt hält

also ich fahre ne novatec road nabe am ssp, auch im gelände, keine probleme......die nabe ist einfach schön grün....und gut


----------



## Karatte (14. August 2009)

Suche ein Slot-Dropout Inbred in 18". Disc + Canti wäre optimal, nur Disc geht auch.


----------



## chickenway-user (14. August 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> und nen rahmen mit zusätzlichen verstärkungen damit das überhaupt hält



Baust du dein Vorderrad in den Rahmen? Eben. Grosse Klappe aber keine Ahnung...


----------



## divergent! (15. August 2009)

richtig lesen auch den beitrag von olli!

aber zum glück gibs hier ja schlaue leute wie dich die einen immer berichtigen müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxx (15. August 2009)

Karatte schrieb:


> Suche ein Slot-Dropout Inbred in 18". Disc + Canti wäre optimal, nur Disc geht auch.



Gibt's doch günstig direkt bei On-One!


----------



## Karatte (15. August 2009)

Ja, aber günstiger ist günstiger. Und bei einem Gebrauchten Disc-Only hatte ich weniger Hemmungen Cantiaufnahmen dranzulöten.


----------



## Deleted 112231 (15. August 2009)

Suche ein singlespeedbares 26" HR mit 126mm oder 130mm Einbaubreite oder ne günstige entsprechende Nabe + Felge.


----------



## jonnybravo_607 (16. August 2009)

Suche einen günstigen scott Voltage Rahmen


----------



## nightwolf (16. August 2009)

olli schrieb:


> (...) Hohe Flansche helfen natürlich auch, da dadurch das Rad noch stabiler wird.  (...) 36 Loch.


Ah, deswegen fahre ich bei meinen beiden SSP am VR jeweils Nabendynamos, die haben die hoechsten Flansche  

Aber am Alltags-SSP-MTB sind es 32 und am SSP-RR gar nur 24 Loch 

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## jonnybravo_607 (17. August 2009)

Ich suche einen Scott Voltage Rahmen mit Dirtmaßen. Farbe ist egal.
Aber Grün oder Schwarz Weiß wäre nicht schlecht.


----------



## rubbel (17. August 2009)

Ist der Punkt-Knopf aus der Tastatur gefallen?


----------



## mhetl (18. August 2009)

Hi, ich würde hier ein KB der Firma Gebhardt verkaufen.

Bahnkettenblatt, 110er Lochkreis, 5Arm, Silber, 42 Zähne

Noch Original Verpackt. 25 Euro inkl. Versand

Gruß

Maik

Bitte per PN oder E-Mail melden, das ich hier nicht suchen muß! Danke


----------



## failed* (19. August 2009)

suche:
Bahnnabe oder noch lieber ne FlipFlop-nabe für 36loch und 126mm Einbaubreite,
bzw. für Bahnnabe ist natürlich auch die 120mm einbaubreite ok...
Vielen Dank


----------



## Stefan Pan (19. August 2009)

Hi, suche einen kleinen SSP tauglichen RR Rahmen (und Gabel) um RH 50 (ca. 48-max 52)

Mit horizintalen ("langloch") Ausfallenden.

Entsprechender sehr kleiner MTB Rahmen ginge auch. 

Evtl halt auch ein ganzes Rad, aber nicht über ~ 200 Euro 

Wohne in Berlin (wg. Transport)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BQuark (19. August 2009)

Es ist nichts SSP spezifisches, aber trotzdem versuche ich hier:

Suche 26" Faltrahmen, mit Starrgabel (oder gar ohne Gabel) für SSP. Keine horiz. Ausfallenden nötig.
Lackshaden und alles optische egal, haupptsache das technische ist i.O und stabil genug.
Muss nichts teueres sein, sondern sowas wie Dahon "Jack".


----------



## arrowfreak (19. August 2009)

Hat hier jemand zufällig ein 20-Zähne-Schraubritzel umfliegen?


----------



## Spacecowboy25 (19. August 2009)

Hab zwei Paar originalverpackte Oury Grips abzugeben, einmal in clear und einmal in celeste für je n 10er.

Dann noch ne Miche Primato Pista Kurbel, rechte Seite mit 50er Kettenblatt. Zustand der Kurbel, im Bereich des Pedalauges ein wenig Abrieb von den Schuhen, ansonsten sehr guter Zustand, das Blatt ist TipTop..für zusammen 30 EUR

Alle Preise zuzügl. Versand. Versende so günstig wie möglich...


----------



## boelf (20. August 2009)

Hi Leuite,
Suche günstige Alu-Spacer für normale 8-/9-fach Nabe zurm Umwandlung in eine SSP-Nabe. Hat da jemand was günstiges?

Danke für' s Nachschaun!
boelf

Edit: Ich suche nur Spacer, da ich gleih ein breiteres Ritzel zur Schohnung des Freilaufs kaufen will.


----------



## jonnybravo_607 (20. August 2009)

boelf schrieb:


> Hi Leuite,
> Suche günstige Alu-Spacer für normale 8-/9-fach Nabe zurm Umwandlung in eine SSP-Nabe. Hat da jemand was günstiges?
> 
> Danke für' s Nachschaun!
> boelf



Ich hab mir die gekauft bei a-town cycles aber die gibt es auch im internet
hier z.B.


----------



## Baxx (20. August 2009)

boelf schrieb:


> Hat da jemand was günstiges?



Ganz umsonst gibt es beim Händler um die Ecke (oder zu Hause in der Restekiste) Spacer aus alten Kassetten. Gibt keine Stylepunkte, aber wenn das Geld knapp ist eine Alternative.


----------



## Volkito (20. August 2009)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem preiswerten Singlespeedrahmen. Vorzugsweise Rennrad so um die 58er Höhe. 
Komme aus dem Raum Köln.
Grüße


----------



## mhetl (20. August 2009)

mhetl schrieb:


> Hi, ich würde hier ein KB der Firma Gebhardt verkaufen.
> 
> Bahnkettenblatt, 110er Lochkreis, 5Arm, Silber, 42 Zähne
> 
> ...



Verkauft


----------



## Tobirace (21. August 2009)

@Volkito
schau mal hier:
http://www.rennrad-news.de/rennrad-markt/showproduct.php?product=13955&sort=1&cat=9&page=2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Volkito (21. August 2009)

@Tobirace
Danke,
habe ihn direkt mal angeschrieben.
Grüße


----------



## jonnybravo_607 (22. August 2009)

Verkaufe Truvativ Power Spline Innelager fü 68mm Gehäusebreite
Achsenbreite ist 118mm

Preis ist Verhandlungsbasis


----------



## arrowfreak (22. August 2009)

Du solltest vielleicht dazuschreiben, dass das Innenlager "knirscht".

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=417232


----------



## jonnybravo_607 (22. August 2009)

arrowfreak schrieb:


> Du solltest vielleicht dazuschreiben, dass das Innenlager "knirscht".
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=417232



Nicht das innelager knirscht sondern beine Kurbel


----------



## jonnybravo_607 (22. August 2009)

arrowfreak schrieb:


> Du solltest vielleicht dazuschreiben, dass das Innenlager "knirscht".
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=417232



Nicht das innelager knirscht sondern meine Kurbel


----------



## arrowfreak (22. August 2009)

Was soll bitte an einer Kurbel knirschen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (22. August 2009)

die zähne...schenkelklopfer


----------



## jonnybravo_607 (22. August 2009)

ich kann es mir auch nicht erklären es war die kurbel


----------



## wannabe (22. August 2009)

ok 

Ich suche Laufräder

Vorderrad  egal
Hinterrad   pista/strada 120mm/126mm

Bitte kein retro, Felge nicht Silber.

Alle Angebote bitte via PM.

Danke


----------



## kne (23. August 2009)

Brauche ein 32T Stahlkettenblatt, 5-Loch.
Lochkreis könnte ich mitteilen wenn ich weiß wie ich den messe. :f


----------



## stöpsel84 (23. August 2009)

Hallo hätte ein 26"Singlespeed Komplettrad anzubieten.Es handelt sich um ein Chaka Pele mit Rohloffausfallenden in der RH 46 cm,das Rad hat eine Kona Projekt 2 Gabel,die Bremsen sind Deore V Brakes,Kurbel Deore Hollowtec 2,LRS Deore,Bremshebel Avid Dial 5 mit Griffweitenregulierädchen,Lenker Bontrage,usw...
Preis 200,- + Versand,Selbstabholung wäre mir lieber!!!Bilder gern per eMail.Würde auch gegen ein 28 Singlespeed oder Fixgear mit der RH 52cm tauschen.


----------



## spaboleo (23. August 2009)

kne schrieb:


> [...]
> Lochkreis könnte ich mitteilen wenn ich weiß wie ich den messe. :f



Schnapp dir nen Messschieber oder gut ablesbares Lineal und miss den Lochabstand zweier benachbarter Bohrungen.
Die Bohrungen sind i.d.R. 8mm groß, so kannst du bequem "Rand zu Rand" messen. Durch hinzuaddieren der 8mm erhältst du den Abstand der Bohrungsmittelpunkte.

Lochkreisdurchmesser: d = (a + 8mm) / cos(54°)

Wobei a dein Rand zu Rand Messwert ist.


1 / cos(54°) ist zudem fast = 1,7
Sodass du eigentlich nur damit multiplizieren musst: d = 1,7 * (a + 8mm)
Ist vielleicht für die Praxis was einprägsamer 


Falls sich dann ein Lochkreisdurchmesser von ungefär 110mm ergibt hast du i.d.R. ne Standard-MTB-Kurbel 


Liebe Grüße


----------



## matsch (25. August 2009)

Hallo ich benötige eine *25,8mm Sattelstütze*. Sie sollte auf jeden Fall 35cm haben. Ist für ein Stadtrad und sollte ganz billig sein. Vielleicht hat noch jemand was liegen und würde es mir zusenden.

Danke
MAtthias


----------



## Reini65 (25. August 2009)

Rahmen Wheeler 8800 Tange Ultimate+passende Gabel RH 16Zoll Rahmen sollte neu lackiert oder gepulvert werden den Chrom vom Hinterbau und der Gabel kann man mit passendem Pflegemittel sicher aufpolieren.
+Laufradsatz VR Inferno Nabe Mavic F519 Felge Nobby Nic 2.4
HR Wihte Industries Eno Eccentric Hub WI Freewheel 16Z
FX Ritzel 16Z Mavic F519 Felge Nobby Nic 2.25 
Rahmen und Gabel 85 Euro +Versand
Laufradsatz 195 Euro + Versand


----------



## wannabe (26. August 2009)

ICH SUCHE NABEN!

HR: Pista/Strada 120mm - Achse nicht gekürzt, 126mm
VR: Hochflansch 100mm

32Loch

Danke!


----------



## Kittie (29. August 2009)

Morgen....
Ich suche ein 15 oder 16er Schraubritzel. Und ein Ritzel-Spacer.
Danke Euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boramaniac (29. August 2009)

Verkaufe:

Möve Stahl-Rahmen mit geraden Ausfallern + Gabel







______________________________________________________________

ENIC Zeitfahrrahmen + Gabel






Gruß Bora


----------



## rubbel (29. August 2009)

SUCHE:

-Bullhorn-Lenker 26,0
-Flite
-HR-SSP-Nabe mit 6-Loch Scheibenbremsaufnahme

Angebote bitte per PM

Liebe Grüße
Robert


----------



## Spacecowboy25 (30. August 2009)

Spacecowboy25 schrieb:


> Hab zwei Paar originalverpackte Oury Grips abzugeben, einmal in clear und einmal in celeste für je n 10er.
> Dann noch ne Miche Primato Pista Kurbel, rechte Seite mit 50er Kettenblatt. Zustand der Kurbel, im Bereich des Pedalauges ein wenig Abrieb von den Schuhen, ansonsten sehr guter Zustand, das Blatt ist TipTop..für zusammen 30 EUR
> Alle Preise zuzügl. Versand. Versende so günstig wie möglich...



Die Teile sind alle verkauft..!!


----------



## stöpsel84 (30. August 2009)

Hallo leute,hat jemand interesse an einem 26"singlespeedrad mit der rahmenhöhe 46cm?Wenn ja bitte per PN melden,bei Bildern bitte eMailadresse durchgeben.Danke


----------



## brndch (31. August 2009)

Hallo,

ich suche einen Surly 1X1 Rahmen mit Gabel  in 18".
gerne auch alternativen.
Angebote per PN.
Danke


----------



## Kittie (31. August 2009)

Mal wieder...
Verkaufe: 
OnOne Il Pompino in XL (m/m 52cm). Zustand sehr gut. Teile: Velocity, White Eno, NC17, Club Roost, Cane Creek, Sun, Stronglight, Truvativ, Salsa, Fizik.
Viele Neuteile. 
Preis nur bei Abholung 560,-
Pn für infos


----------



## phoenixinflames (1. September 2009)

Suche komplettes StraÃen Singlespeed/Fixie.

RahmenhÃ¶he 52-56cm.

Preis um die 300â¬


Vielen Dank im Voraus, Basti


----------



## akerit (2. September 2009)

Verkaufe Laufradsatz: Phil Wood 32 h high flange in weiss auf Velocity Deep V in weiss, vorne/hinten 3 fach gekreuzt mit Sapim 2mm Speichen. Neuwertig, ca. 1 Monat gefahren. Phil Ritzel 1/8" 14t. Ohne Lockring
v/h 100/120mm Einbaubreite 

380 Euro incl versicherten Versand

Bitte per pm

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6115305&postcount=8262


----------



## Onegear (2. September 2009)

braucht jemand ne ziemlich gut erhaltene silberfarbene Sun Rhyno Lite (32 Loch)? Bremsflanken absolut OK und lange noch nicht an der Verschleißgrenze. 8 Euro.

und ne zerkratzte chrom-silberne Alesa/Weinmann/Rigida ZAC2000 in 28" und 36 Loch hab ich da. Ist aber noch schön rund.
3 Euro.

Beide geöst und Hohlkammer...nur so als Info.


Beides in Berlin abzuholen...
Bilder gerne auf Anfrage (einfach PN mit Mailaddy)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phoenixinflames (3. September 2009)

phoenixinflames schrieb:


> Suche komplettes Straßen Singlespeed/Fixie.
> 
> Rahmenhöhe 52-56cm.
> 
> ...



Hat sich erledigt.


----------



## flott.weg (3. September 2009)

mit verlaub..........


















fÃ¼r schlappe 999â¬

Teileliste:

Rahmen: Tange MTB-Rahmen mit Bahnausfallenden
Gabel: Tange Prestige
LRS: Phil Wood; DT 4.1. Ceramic; Sapim Speichen
Steuerkopf: Chris King
Bremsen: Avid Ultimate (neu)
Hebel: Paul Love Levers
Kurbel: XTR 900; schwarz gepulvert (neu)
Innenlager: Dura Ace
ZÃ¼ge: Gore Ride-On (neu)
Kette: Rohloff SLT-99 (neu)
Kettenblatt: Gebhardt (neu)
Lenker: Syntace Duraflite
Vorbau: Brodie
Griffe: Ritchey WCS
Sattel: Flite
StÃ¼tze: Patent
Reifen: MountainKing Supersonic 26x2.2 (neu)

LieÃt sich doch ganz gut. Beim rechten Paul ist die klemmschelle mal repariert worden. Der rahmen ist im rat-look. Eher ungewollt. Konnte weder chemisch noch manuell richtig entlackt werden. Um das aufbauen nicht unverhÃ¤ltnissmÃ¤Ãig in die lÃ¤nge zu ziehen, hat er von mir ne packung klarlack spendiert bekommen. punx hat vorab zwei zuganschlÃ¤ge unter das oberrohr gelÃ¶tet. 

Geodaten:

Sattelrohr mitte/oberkante: 520mm
Oberrohr mitte/mitte: 585mm


Das Rad wird nur komplett verkauft. Nen auseinanderpflÃ¼cken kommt nicht in frage.

grÃ¼Ãe jan


----------



## GerhardO (3. September 2009)

Ach herrjeeee, ist das ein schönes Rad! 

Wenn ich nicht schon einen SSP hätte...


G.


----------



## ONE78 (3. September 2009)

sehe ich auch so, das gehört in die galerie
nicht in den verkauf!


----------



## Onegear (3. September 2009)

is das Teil die Wucht !


----------



## Kittie (4. September 2009)

http://www.rennrad-news.de/rennrad-markt/showproduct.php?product=14307&sort=1&cat=1&page=2

(schlagt einfach mal nen Preis vor...bis 5**,- gehe ich mit, aber nur bei Abholung!)

mfg Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kiyohime (6. September 2009)

Hallo,

suche einen Touren - oder Trekkingrahmen aus Stahl mit horizontalen Ausfallenden und für 28" LRS, für den Aufbau eines Alltags - SSP.
Da mein Sohn etwas größer (186 cm) ist müsste der Rahmen ca. 57 - 58 cm haben.
Mein Rahmen ist 54 cm, der ist ihm zu klein.

Sollte auch etwas günstiges sein, da ihm an der Schule bereits 2 Räder geklaut wurden, waren schöne Teile dran.

Vielleicht kann mir a jemand etwas anbieten.

Danke

Wolfgang


----------



## wannabe (7. September 2009)

Verkaufe 3ttt Vorbau, 120mm, 1" 26mm Klemmung






und Syntace Lenker tt-tri


----------



## BenAmApple (7. September 2009)

Suche...

...eine gut erhaltene Race Face Turbine LP Kurbel in schwarz + einem passenden Kettenblatt für meinen SSPler.

Beste Grüße

Ben.


----------



## t-age (7. September 2009)

Aloha,

ich verkaufe bei angemessenem Erlös ein Surly 1x1 Rahmenset, 20", ggf. auch nur den Rahmen solo. Preis VHB, mehr Info's im Bikemarkt

LG t-age


----------



## Forcierer. (8. September 2009)

Hallo
ich suche eine Fixie bzw. Rücktritts-Singlespeed Nabe mit 36 Loch für 120mm Einbaubreite!
Bitte alles anbieten.
Gruß


----------



## wannabe (8. September 2009)

wannabe schrieb:


> Verkaufe 3ttt Vorbau, 120mm, 1" 26mm Klemmung
> 
> 
> und Syntace Lenker tt-tri



Der Vorbau ist weg!


----------



## wannabe (9. September 2009)

So, Lenker ist weg.

Vielen Dank für Ihre Aufmerksamkeit


----------



## sir-florian (10. September 2009)

Moin. Suche kompletten Singlespeeder 

(darf fixed, muss aber nicht)

28"

bis 350 Euro

Rh 55-58


----------



## namenik (12. September 2009)

Suche 48er oder 46er Kettenblatt mit einem 130mm LK

Oder hat jemand einen Tip, wo man sowas günstig bekommt?

Danke, Nik


----------



## flott.weg (12. September 2009)

TA. kann dir jeder gutsortierte fahrraddealer besorgen.

grüße jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilkinssohn (12. September 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte meinen nur 1 Monat gefahrenen 5° Salsa Pro Moto Flatbar in ungekürzter Originallänge 660mm verkaufen. Durchmesser 25,4mm.
Es sind Spuren dran vom Vorbau und von den Barends, wie auf den Fotos zu erkennen ist.
Preis: 30 Euro plus Versand. (max. 5,90 Euro)
Abholen in Bonn möglich!
Kontakt über PM oder email: [email protected]


----------



## stöpsel84 (12. September 2009)

Hab noch ein 42 shimano biopace kettenblatt neu mit lochkreis 130 mm.


----------



## painmuds (12. September 2009)

biopace und ssp??? na viel spaß.


----------



## chickenway-user (12. September 2009)

painmuds schrieb:


> biopace und ssp??? na viel spaß.



Das funktioniert.


----------



## manuf (13. September 2009)

Verkaufe schÃ¶ne Schwalbenlenker von On One. 
Material: 6061-T6 Aluminium
Breite: 51,5 cm
FÃ¼r 26mm Vorbauklemmung (StandardmaÃ) und 24mm Bremsgriffklemmung.
Preis: Nur 35 â¬


----------



## Ladis (13. September 2009)

Suche ein Kona Unit SS Rahmen + Gabel (oder auch Komplettrad natürlich) aus dem Jahr 2003, weil diese noch die "Looptail" Ausfallenden hinten hatten...Größe bitte 18" oder 18,5".....Farbe oder Zustand eigentlich egal, haupsache technisch in Ordnung...

Viele Grüße,

Laszlo


----------



## tobibikes (14. September 2009)

*TA Zephyr Singlespeed Kettenblätter 40 Zähne*

Lochkreis 110mm

1x neuwertig, nur 2x gefahren = 15 EUR
1x gebraucht, Zustand aber noch okay. => 10 EUR

Beide zusammen für 20 EUR!

Infos zum Versand: 3,90 EUR als Päckchen 





*Mi:Tech Rahmenset für Rohloff oder Singlespeed,
inkl. Syntace Carbon Stütze und Steuersatz*





*Alles weitere in meinen Bikemarkt anzeigen!*


----------



## doncarlito (14. September 2009)

[Suche] 

26" Stahlgabel Disk only bzw Diskhalter ist zwingend. 

Habe derzeit eine Salsa, die mir mit 445mm Einbauhöhe etwas zu hoch ist! Ideal wäre eine 1x1 von Surly, Germans oder ähnlich.... angestrebt sind ca 420mm Einbauhöhe. 

Darf auch eine runtergerockte sein, wird lackiert.

Versand in die CH


----------



## flowdragon (14. September 2009)

Hallo Leute!

Ich suche ganz dringend ein 28 Zoll Vorderrad, das für Felgenbremsen geeignet ist, da das alte nabenbremsenvr im Eimer ist und ich eh ne vertrauenswürdigere Bremse brauche(kann mir jemand ne gute, günstige empfehlen?) .
Ein ganzer Laufradsatz, bevorzugt Flip Flop, oder auch Fixed wär auch gut, dann werd ich die alte Torpedo endlich los
Also, wer was hat, immer raus mit...

mfg flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (14. September 2009)

Hallo,

ich brauche ganz dringend eine V-Brake ab Deore. Hat jemand irgendwas aufgebessert und daher noch eine rumfliegen? Beläge brauchen keine drauf zu sein. Nur günstig und funktionierend muss es sein.


----------



## P373 (14. September 2009)

Ich suche Rennradbremsen (VR / HR), sollte shimano ultegra, 600, 105 er Serie sein. Bitte alles anbieten!


----------



## chickenway-user (14. September 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich brauche ganz dringend eine V-Brake ab Deore. Hat jemand irgendwas aufgebessert und daher noch eine rumfliegen? Beläge brauchen keine drauf zu sein. Nur günstig und funktionierend muss es sein.



Deore oder Avid SD5. Die Avids für 15 inkl. Versand?


----------



## Atomino (14. September 2009)

Suche 

- on-one Midge Lenker

- White Ind. Eno Excenter HR-Nabe, H-Rad oder Laufradsatz

danke


----------



## pdm_andre (15. September 2009)

Ahoi !

Biete:

- Maillard Hinternabe, 36 Loch, Hochflansch, auf 126mm mittig gespacert (kann auch 130 machen), poliert und gefettet          -15 Euro

- Shimano DX Freilauf, neu, 18 Zähne,  -15 Euro

- Red Bull Alurahmen, Grösse S-M, Steuersatz 1 1/8 Zoll, Innenlager BSA, made by WCW (also die besseren), schwarz eloxiert, an einigen Stellen Abrieb, ansonsten ganz gut und leicht, spitzen Schweissnähte, kein Schaltauge dabei !!!!, aber genug Alu übrig am rechten Ausfallende, Schnellspanner oder Mutter liegt plan auf - 30 Euro ???

- alle Bilder in "meine Fotos", verkaufe den Rest auch- ist aber nicht singlespeed-relevant, deshalb im Classic-Bike Forum


Versand nach Wunsch, nach Potsdam/Berlin bring ichs auch vorbei


----------



## KoNFloZius (16. September 2009)

Suche 

einen 1 Zölligen Schaftvorbau in 120mm Länge und 25,8er Klemmung!

Ride on,
Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spooky1980 (17. September 2009)

Hallo

Verkaufe ein singlespeed Komplettrad (siehe Fotos) Farbe ist blau-schwarz wobei das schwarze aufgeklebt ist . Rahmen und Gabel sind aus Stahl (damals ein sehr hochwertiger Rahmen ) folgende Teile sind verbaut : NoName sattelstütze und Vorbau , Azonic double wall Lenker (neu und sehr breit ) , Cane creek Steuersatz , Lx Bremshebel , Deore V-Brake vorne , Xt Canti Bremse hinten , Truvativ isoflow Kurbel mit 38t (neu) , singlespeed kit hinten (neu) , Shimano Kette (glaub lx neu) , Kettenspanner (neu) , odi longneck (neu) , Selle Italia Sattel (neu) , laufräder vorne rigida dp22 mit lx Nabe hinten Rigida (?) mit lx Nabe , Reifen Schwalbe Racing Rallef und die Pedale sind nicht teil des Angebots . Der Rahmen an sich ist in einen guten Zustand das einzige was zu meckern gibt wäre die kleinen Risse IM LACK und vielleicht hinten an der Sitzstrebe wo versucht wurde die Folie abzumachen und das Hintere Laufrad müsste nochmal nachzentriert werden . Preislich dachte ich an 400 Eur vhb .

mfg Spooky


----------



## chickenway-user (18. September 2009)

spooky1980 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Verkaufe ein singlespeed Komplettrad (siehe Fotos) Farbe ist blau-schwarz wobei das schwarze aufgeklebt ist . Rahmen und Gabel sind aus Stahl (damals ein sehr hochwertiger Rahmen ) folgende Teile sind verbaut : NoName sattelstütze und Vorbau , Azonic double wall Lenker (neu und sehr breit ) , Cane creek Steuersatz , Lx Bremshebel , Deore V-Brake vorne , Xt Canti Bremse hinten , Truvativ isoflow Kurbel mit 38t (neu) , singlespeed kit hinten (neu) , Shimano Kette (glaub lx neu) , Kettenspanner (neu) , odi longneck (neu) , Selle Italia Sattel (neu) , laufräder vorne rigida dp22 mit lx Nabe hinten Rigida (?) mit lx Nabe , Reifen Schwalbe Racing Rallef und die Pedale sind nicht teil des Angebots . Der Rahmen an sich ist in einen guten Zustand das einzige was zu meckern gibt wäre die kleinen Risse IM LACK und vielleicht hinten an der Sitzstrebe wo versucht wurde die Folie abzumachen und das Hintere Laufrad müsste nochmal nachzentriert werden . Preislich dachte ich an 400 Eur vhb .
> 
> mfg Spooky



Weder Größe noch Fotos, noch dazu eine unübersichtliche Beschreibung. So wird das nichts...


----------



## Wilkinssohn (18. September 2009)

Ich muss meinen Beitrag weiter oben ein bißchen korrigieren, ich hab nämlich doch einen klitzekleinen Kratzer entdeckt:









Der ist 10cm vom Rand entfernt, also sollte dort eh der Griff drüber liegen. Aber ich dachte, ich erwähne es mal lieber, um auch den peniblen Ansprüchen zu genügen.


----------



## wannabe (18. September 2009)

fotos sind doch unter seinen fotos, wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil 
der rest stimmt


----------



## kingmoe (18. September 2009)

Biete ein Battaglin Rahmenset, 53cm bis Sitzrohr Ende, OR Mitte - Mitte auch ca. 53cm. Schöne Details, die aufgelötete Italien-Flagge ist mein persönlicher Favorit. Ansonsten schick aber nicht hyper-edel. SSP-Ausfaller (126-130mm), offenes Innenlagergehäuse, dezente Muffen, Ausfaller mit "Battaglin"-Prägung und Prägung "Made in Italy" innen. Gabel mit geprägter Krone und geprägten Ausfallern ("Battaglin")

Die Dekore können einzeln abgezogen werden, ich persönlcih fände die Karre nur mit den Battaglin-Decals am schönsten. Aber die sind alle noch gut und Geschmäcker verschieden.

Rest siehe Fotos:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ryoba/sets/72157622396608978/

VB für Rahmenset mit Gabel, Steuersatz, Innenlager sind *80,- Euro + 10,- Versand, für glatte 100,- inkl. alles mit Versand und Vorbau, Lenker und Bremsgriffen.*

Der Vorbau hat oben einen Lackplatzer, sieht nach Edding-Korrektur aus.


----------



## spooky1980 (18. September 2009)

Oh sorry  Rahmenhöhe ist 46cm mitte-oberkante und oberrohrlänge ist 55cm mitte-mitte . Fotos in meinem Album.Preis ist vhb 400Eur den habe ich extra ein bischen höher angesetzt damit ich keine Spaßangebote bekomme es ist noch genug Spielraum vorhanden .


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. September 2009)

1x Miche 17T fast neu
1x Shimano DX 18T
1x Shimano DX 16T


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. September 2009)

Und ich habe noch einen Spacersatz zum SSP Umbau.


----------



## spooky1980 (20. September 2009)

spooky1980 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Verkaufe ein singlespeed Komplettrad (siehe Fotos) Farbe ist blau-schwarz wobei das schwarze aufgeklebt ist . Rahmen und Gabel sind aus Stahl (damals ein sehr hochwertiger Rahmen ) folgende Teile sind verbaut : NoName sattelstütze und Vorbau , Azonic double wall Lenker (neu und sehr breit ) , Cane creek Steuersatz , Lx Bremshebel , Deore V-Brake vorne , Xt Canti Bremse hinten , Truvativ isoflow Kurbel mit 38t (neu) , singlespeed kit hinten (neu) , Shimano Kette (glaub lx neu) , Kettenspanner (neu) , odi longneck (neu) , Selle Italia Sattel (neu) , laufräder vorne rigida dp22 mit lx Nabe hinten Rigida (?) mit lx Nabe , Reifen Schwalbe Racing Rallef und die Pedale sind nicht teil des Angebots . Der Rahmen an sich ist in einen guten Zustand das einzige was zu meckern gibt wäre die kleinen Risse IM LACK und vielleicht hinten an der Sitzstrebe wo versucht wurde die Folie abzumachen und das Hintere Laufrad müsste nochmal nachzentriert werden . Preislich dachte ich an 400 Eur vhb .
> 
> mfg Spooky



Wochenend up jetzt 350 Eur vhb


----------



## hypocidex (20. September 2009)

Zu haben ist folgendes:

- Rennen Singlespeed Kettenblatt 44 Zähne 104mm: 35 Euro VB
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/205414/cat/500

- Rennen Singlespeed Kettenblatt 43 Zähne 104mm: 29 Euro VB
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/205417/cat/500

- Chris King Singlespeed Ritzel 15 Zähne: 29 Euro VB
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/205426/cat/500

- Onza Singlespeed Ritzel 15 Zähne: 10 Euro VB
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/198580/cat/500


Bei Fragen/Interesse: [email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilkinssohn (21. September 2009)

Lenker ist verkauft.


----------



## oldman (21. September 2009)

verkaufe einen nagelneuen Rohloffspanner inkl Spacer und Befestigungsschraube.
45 inkl Versand


----------



## wannabe (21. September 2009)

Und ich suche ein 16er Bahnritzel 1/8 und nen BSA Lockring


----------



## flott.weg (22. September 2009)

Phil Wood; DT 4.1. Ceramic; Sapim Speichen

Perfekt vom profi eingespeicht. perfekter lauf. incl. freilaufritzel.



















399 incl. versand

grüße jan


----------



## stöpsel84 (22. September 2009)

suche ein innenlager vierkant mit sehr langer achsbreite für mein surly 1x1,da meine shimano 600 kurbel am rahmen anschlägt.momentane achslänge ist 125mm.ich brauch ca 132mm oder mehr.danke


----------



## LilaQ (22. September 2009)

oldman schrieb:


> verkaufe einen nagelneuen Rohloffspanner inkl Spacer und Befestigungsschraube.
> 45 inkl Versand



...falls noch vorhanden, würde ich den nehmen  alles weitere per pm

Danke


----------



## KoNFloZius (24. September 2009)

Habe einen Satz neue Renak Bahnnaben Ã¼ber. Hatte mal geplant die Teile einzuspeichen, dann aber mein Vorhaben geÃ¤ndert....
Die Lager haben beide Spiel und sollten auch dringend gefettet werden. Vorne 36 Loch und 100mm Einbaubreite, Hinten 36 Loch und 110mm (Achse lang genug zum aufspacern).

Zusammen fÃ¼r 20â¬ inkl. Versand.

GruÃ,
KoNFloZius


----------



## zaskarle96 (24. September 2009)

Ich habe noch einen NC-17 Spanner mit Ersatzfeder in gutem Zustand abzugeben!

Würde sagen VB 30 incl. Versand!

Ist der Stinger in schwarz und schön gefräst, Bilder auf Wunsch per Mail!


----------



## robocop (24. September 2009)

VERKAUFE folgendes Bike




Trek 8500 Alpha SL RH 50 cm Oberrohr 583 mm
Steuersatz Ritchey Pro
Kurbel Ritchey Pro Race Face Rock Ring Innenlager Shimano LX
Smica Superlight 27,2 Stütze
Roox Rizer Lenker
Hinterrad Magura Comp Disc Nabe DT Comp Mavic 117
Vorderrad Deore Disc Nabe Rigida 2000 Zoll
Reifen hinten 26*2,2 Michelin Hot S vorne 29*2,0 Michelin AT
Übersetzung 32-17 hinten Monorails aus Alu
Bremsen vorne Avid BB7 200 mm hinten Shimano Vbrake
Hinterbau ist Disctauglich Adapter liegt bei.
War mein Lieblingsbike diesen Sommer, funktioniert einwandfrei, bis auf ein paar Gebrauchsspuren absolut Mängelfrei
Preis 279 Euro
Sattel und Pedale sind nicht dabei.
Mehr fotos in meine fotoalbum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (26. September 2009)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Biete ein Battaglin Rahmenset, 53cm bis Sitzrohr Ende, OR Mitte - Mitte auch ca. 53cm. Schöne Details, die aufgelötete Italien-Flagge ist mein persönlicher Favorit. Ansonsten schick aber nicht hyper-edel. SSP-Ausfaller (126-130mm), offenes Innenlagergehäuse, dezente Muffen, Ausfaller mit "Battaglin"-Prägung und Prägung "Made in Italy" innen. Gabel mit geprägter Krone und geprägten Ausfallern ("Battaglin")



*Rahmenset ist VERKAUFT!*


----------



## Reini65 (26. September 2009)

Laufradsatz VR Inferno Nabe Mavic F519 Felge Nobby Nic 2.4
HR White Industries Eno Eccentric Hub White Industries Freewheel 16Z
FX Ritzel 16Z Mavic F519 Felge Nobby Nic 2.25 
175 Euro+Versand


----------



## biker1967 (27. September 2009)

robocop schrieb:


> VERKAUFE folgendes Bike
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Gabel wohl auch nicht?


----------



## robocop (28. September 2009)

gabel bestehend aus manitou doppelbrücke und discausfallenden ist natürlich bestandteil des angebotes
mfg
robert


----------



## stöpsel84 (28. September 2009)

Hallo Leute,such eine 30.0 mm Sattelklemme in silber,bitte alles anbieten.danke!


----------



## spooky1980 (29. September 2009)

spooky1980 schrieb:


> Wochenend up jetzt 350 Eur vhb



So , letztes up für 300 Eur sonst schraub ich den shice auseinander und schmeiß den Rahmen ins Schrott


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ottokarina (29. September 2009)

spooky1980 schrieb:


> So , letztes up für 300 Eur sonst schraub ich den shice auseinander und schmeiß den Rahmen ins Schrott



ist das das rad aus deinem album? dann würd ich den rahmen auch für porto nehmen, bevor der aufn schrott fliegt.


----------



## flott.weg (29. September 2009)

flott.weg schrieb:


> Phil Wood; DT 4.1. Ceramic; Sapim Speichen
> 
> Perfekt vom profi eingespeicht. perfekter lauf. incl. freilaufritzel.
> 
> ...





muss weg. 299+porto.


----------



## ra_diohead (30. September 2009)

ottokarina schrieb:


> ist das das rad aus deinem album? dann würd ich den rahmen auch für porto nehmen, bevor der aufn schrott fliegt.


Ich auch !


----------



## Berrrnd (1. Oktober 2009)

suche singlespeed-kit
-spacer
-ritzel
-spanner

und kettenblatt mit 110mm lochkreis
- 40/42 zähne


----------



## zaskarle96 (1. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe einen NC 17 Stinger Spanner in schwarz und gutem Zustand!

Sieht im Prinzip aus wie der Roloff, gibt sogar ne zweite Spannfeder dazu!

Läpische 30 incl. Versand! Bilder per Mail!


----------



## nimmersatt (1. Oktober 2009)

ich hab hier einen Chris King SSP LRS in gold, DT 4.1 Ceramic Felgen und ein 17er King Ritzel zum Verkauf - wenig gefahren
370 Euro inkl vers. Versand

und dann noch einen Rewel Titanrahmen, Bj. 2002, verstellbare Ausfaller ursprünglich für Rohloff
49cm Rahmenhöhe, für 80mm Gabel, V-Brake Sockel, King Steuersatz, Rewel Stütze, Thomson Stütze, 2001 Marzocchi Atom Race
900 Euro inkl. Versand

bzw. Zusammenstellung nach Wahl


----------



## Boramaniac (2. Oktober 2009)

Hallo an alle,

ich habe mal mein Fahrrad-Teile-Sammelsurium überprüft und
festgstellt, dass da einiges weg kann. Vielleicht ist ja was für 
den Einen oder Anderen von Euch dabei.

*Teile, Teile, Teile...* 

Da ist vom Zeitfahr-Stahl-Rahmen über Holz-Felgen bis hin
zu begehrten Campagnolo-Laufrädern einiges Schönes und 
Seltenes dabei...

Gruß Bora


----------



## HarzEnduro (3. Oktober 2009)

Noch da.



niconj2 schrieb:


> 1x Miche 17T fast neu
> 1x Shimano DX 18T
> 1x Shimano DX 16T


----------



## wannabe (3. Oktober 2009)

ich hätte den passenden miche lockring abzugeben


----------



## misiman (4. Oktober 2009)

Neu.

18 Zähne für normales BSA Nabengewinde

20 (inkl. Versand als Warensendung)

Gruß

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gurkenfolie (6. Oktober 2009)

suche bahnlaufradsatz:  120mm einbaubreite sowie passende kurbel, möglichst in schwarz


----------



## bubble blower (6. Oktober 2009)

Habt Ihr so etwas schon einmal gesehen? Oder kennt Ihr denjenigen, der so etwas anfertigt?






Das ist das Hinterrad zu einem kompletten Laufradsatz. Im Vorderrad ist auch eine  XT- Parallax- Nabe, alles mit 32 2,0mm Speichen, dreifach gekreuzt, schwarzen Alunippeln und silbernen Mavic X 517. Sehr guter Zustand- Ich möchte´s verkaufen. Direkte Gelegenheit wäre zum Classic- Bike- Basar am Wochenende in Berlin gegeben. Oder ich versende bei Interesse genauere Bilder. 70,- Euro plus Versand stelle ich mir vor.
Gruß
bb


----------



## gierkopp (7. Oktober 2009)

sieht verdächtig nachm Surly Fixxer aus

http://surlybikes.com/parts/fixxer/


----------



## Matze L.E. (7. Oktober 2009)

was wohl daran liegt, dass es ein surly fixxer ist. ganz toller verkaufsthread...


----------



## olli (7. Oktober 2009)

SURLY RAHMENSET MIT STEUERSATZ:

Surly CX Cross Check Rahmen RH 52
Surly Cross Check Gabel
Steuersatz NC 17











Das Rad ist in sehr gutem Zustand. Wenig gefahren. Gebrauchsspuren an Rahmen und Gabel aber keine Dellen oder Risse. Nur kleine Kratzer.

 240.- inkl. Versand in D (NUR RAHMEN/GABEL/STEUERSATZ - keine Gewährleistung - Privatverkauf)


----------



## missmarple (7. Oktober 2009)

Verkaufe:

*on one - il pompino* Rahmen (GrÃ¶sse M) inkl. Steuersatz und Gabel. 






Preis: VB â¬ 130,00 (inkl. versichertem Versand innerhalb D; ausserhalb D gegen Aufpreis).


----------



## BQuark (7. Oktober 2009)

Suche SSP tauglichen 29" Rahmen + Starrgabel.
Unbedingt mit Canti-Sockeln.


----------



## insanerider (7. Oktober 2009)

missmarple schrieb:


> Verkaufe:
> 
> *on one - il pompino* Rahmen (Grösse M) inkl. Steuersatz und Gabel.
> 
> ...



hab dir mal interessehalber geschrieben


----------



## bonebreaker666 (9. Oktober 2009)

Suche dringend einen Satz farbig eloxierte Alu-Kettenblattschrauben mit 8,5mm Länge für großes KB + Rockring. Am liebsten in blau/türkis oder purple eloxiert, Angebote in anderen farben sind aber auch gern gesehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerome (10. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

der Keller muss wieder begehbar werden, also muss ich meine Sammlung dezimieren. Als erstes kommt ein verchromter Faggin Rahmen unter den Hammer. Tretlager samt Pedalen ( sind nicht abgebildet gehören dazu). Gabel natürlich auch. Den Steuersatz suche ich noch, wenn ich ihn finde gehört auch dazu. Die montierten Bremsen finde ich vielleicht auch noch. 
Leider ist der Rahmen stark verrostet. Bilder zeigen es ja. 
Vielleicht kann sich ein ein Sammler oder Fetischist von Polierwatte dem Rahmen annehmen.




Gruß Jerome


----------



## Stilzicke (10. Oktober 2009)

Kannst du was zur Rahmenhöhe sagen und vielleicht eine ungefähre Hausnummer nennen, die du dir vorstellst?


----------



## Ketchyp (10. Oktober 2009)

dito.


----------



## arrowfreak (10. Oktober 2009)

Jemand Interesse an einem Tubus Fly, neu?


----------



## Jerome (11. Oktober 2009)

Jetzt mit Daten

Höhe mitte Tretlager Oberkante Sattelrohr 57
Steuerrohrlänge 15
Oberrohrlänge Mitte mitte 55
Preis schlagt was vor, wir werden uns schon einig

Gruß Jerome


----------



## arrowfreak (11. Oktober 2009)

SUCHE:

Pedalhaken mit Riemen, gerne auch mit Pedal dran. Kein Plastik!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (12. Oktober 2009)

hat jemand, günstig, einen *adapter* für die verbindung von *1"* *gewindegabeln* mit einem *1 1/8" **ahead-vorbau* rumfliegen?


----------



## k.wein (12. Oktober 2009)

Gios Torino Rahmen in gios blau abzugeben. RH. 62 cm mitte- mitte.
einige Lackschäden, aber guter Gesamteindruck. incl. Kinsesis Alugabel.
Bei Interesse bitte Mail an:
[email protected]
Dann kann ich auch Detailbilder schicken.
Gruß.
          Karsten


----------



## missmarple (12. Oktober 2009)

Der pompino-Rahmen (Post #2383) ist verkauft!


----------



## gmozi (12. Oktober 2009)

Hat zufällig jemand Interesse an einem zwei Monate alten ( und somit quasi neuem ) *Trek District in 56er Höhe*?


----------



## wannabe (13. Oktober 2009)

bilder?


----------



## gmozi (13. Oktober 2009)

Heut Abend gerne.


----------



## Jerome (13. Oktober 2009)

Der Faggin-Rahmen (Post  #2387 bzw. #2391) ist verkauft!


----------



## Ketchyp (13. Oktober 2009)

Jerome schrieb:


> Der Faggin-Rahmen (Post  #2387 bzw. #2391) ist verkauft!



Ging für wieviel weg? Soviel zum Thema "man wird  sich schon einig" werden - Rückmeldung gabs ja deinerseits keiner.


----------



## Kittie (13. Oktober 2009)

White ENO 16Z SSP Ritzel mit etwa 800km auf dem Buckel. 50,- Euro
Shimano Canti Bremshebel NEU BL-R550 R+L .  13,- Euro
Tange 1" Steuersatz Silber Ahead Neu (war mal verbaut-nicht gefahren). 10,-
Onza Barends "kurz" ohne Schrift aber Neuwertig. 10,-
Vorbau Stahl schwarz 120mm 1/18 25,4mm Neuwertig 10,-


----------



## bonebreaker666 (13. Oktober 2009)

bonebreaker666 schrieb:


> Suche dringend einen Satz farbig eloxierte Alu-Kettenblattschrauben mit 8,5mm Länge für großes KB + Rockring. Am liebsten in blau/türkis oder purple eloxiert, Angebote in anderen farben sind aber auch gern gesehen!


 
Hat sich erledigt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerome (13. Oktober 2009)

Ketchyp schrieb:


> Ging für wieviel weg? Soviel zum Thema "man wird  sich schon einig" werden - Rückmeldung gabs ja deinerseits keiner.


Der Käufer war schneller (und besser) mit seinem Angebot, habe leider nicht schneller dir absagen können. (Den anderen Mitinteressenten muss ich auch noch absagen.) 
Wenn ich wieder was anbiete, dann informiere ich dich als erstes. Hatte ich echt geschrieben ich antworte allen stündlich nach dem Absenden ihrer Email?  
Beim nächsten mal hast bestimmt mehr Glück.


----------



## Ketchyp (13. Oktober 2009)

Na dann


----------



## [email protected] (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich suche Bremshebel für einen Rennradlenker, die zum Bedienen von Cantis gebaut wurden (Hier ist sowieso die V-Brake-Ansteuerung die Ausnahme). Können auch älter sein. So alt, dass der Hersteller noch Weinmann heißt, sollten die Hebel aber nicht gerade sein.


----------



## divergent! (15. Oktober 2009)

du kannst doch mit jedem beliebigen bremshebel cantis ansteuern


----------



## insider 99 (15. Oktober 2009)

Hallo

ich suche einen Laufradsatz 28". Die Naben sollten 1oo/128 mm (130 o. 126 auch anbieten) haben. Felgen sollten breit genug sein, um einen 28mm Reifen zu fahren.


----------



## j0nas (15. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

ich suche:

- einen Kettenspanner fürs Schaltauge (Point oä)
- Bremshebel V-Brakes (HR und VR), wenn möglich schwarz

freue mich auf Angebote!


----------



## Bluesfrogg (15. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

ich suche:

Spacer und Ritzel 16 Z
( Umbaukit,Singlespeed).
Gruß Roger


----------



## wesselow (15. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

ich glaube ich hab sowas zu Hause rumfliegen bin jetzt aber nicht sicher wie lang es wirklich ist. Ich schreib heute Abend eine PN.

MfG
wesselow


stöpsel84 schrieb:


> suche ein innenlager vierkant mit sehr langer achsbreite für mein surly 1x1,da meine shimano 600 kurbel am rahmen anschlägt.momentane achslänge ist 125mm.ich brauch ca 132mm oder mehr.danke


----------



## [email protected] (15. Oktober 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> du kannst doch mit jedem beliebigen bremshebel cantis ansteuern


v-brakes und cantis sollte man nicht mischen. es funktioniert, aber nur irgendwie.

(dass RR-hebel meist für cantis ausgelegt sind,, ist klar. hab es nur erwähnt, weil ich bei der suche in onlineshops auch oft auf die v-brake-variante gestoßen bin)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (15. Oktober 2009)

*Trek District 56cm*

- 2 Monate alt
- org. Lenker und "Kettenschutz" liegen bei. ( wurden direkt nach kauf demontiert )
- nagelneue Brooks Pedalhaken mit braunen Brooks Riemchen
- Zustand 1- da hinterer Reifen schon ein paar Macken hat und auch sonst minimale! Gebrauchsspuren vorhanden sind.

*VHB:* 650,- inkl. iloox


----------



## Kittie (15. Oktober 2009)

On-One Il Pompino RH 57. Crosser mit vielen Neuteilen. Sehr guter Zustand. Bilder und weiter infos auf Anfrage.
*499,-*


----------



## NoxFranky (15. Oktober 2009)

Raleigh Singlespeed RH 50 , Neuaufbau, mehr hier : Klick mich!
oder halt per PN an mich. 

Gruß Franky


----------



## FR-Sniper (15. Oktober 2009)

Bluesfrogg schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich suche:
> 
> ...



ich könnte dir 15Z anbieten?
falls interesse PN oder mail


----------



## wannabe (16. Oktober 2009)

Suche Gabel 1" A-Head, Schaftlänge min 25cm

Bitte alles anbieten für 28"


----------



## domtb (16. Oktober 2009)

Hey Leutz
Suche 26" Singlespeed Rahmen (z.B. Rohloff) oder mit langen Ausfallenden um meinen Standart-Rahmen zu ersetzten. Bitte alles anbieten was meinen Studentengeldbeutel nicht zu sprengen versucht!!!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## To-bi-bo (16. Oktober 2009)

domtb schrieb:


> Hey Leutz
> Suche 26" Singlespeed Rahmen (z.B. Rohloff) oder mit langen Ausfallenden um meinen Standart-Rahmen zu ersetzten. Bitte alles anbieten was meinen Studentengeldbeutel nicht zu sprengen versucht!!!
> 
> Gruß



größe?


----------



## selecta gold (16. Oktober 2009)

suche 1" schaft vorbau mtb (25,4) ca 100 mm in silber


----------



## Kittie (17. Oktober 2009)

noch einmal ein Preisupdate 420,- fürs ganze Rad!!


----------



## Baxx (17. Oktober 2009)

*Kettenspanner fÃ¼r Track Ends* (=nach hinten offene Ausfallenden)







3 StÃ¼ck verfÃ¼gbar, 6.00â¬/StÃ¼ck + 1.50â¬ Versand


----------



## mügge (18. Oktober 2009)

servus leuts...

hätte anzubieten nen disc-LRS 28" mit bereifung. des vorderrad isso gut wie neu und des hinterrad hat jetz einige kilometer drauf...reifen sind continental sport contact und is nen trekking-LRS....also einbaubreite wie beim MTB. LRS is ohne schnellspanner...


ne hayes nine für vorn hätt ich auch noch rumliegen....bräuchte nen paar neue beläge und hatt nen paar kratzer auf hebel und sattel. schrauben sind dabei.

außerdem hab ich noch nen flatbar....selber gekürzt auf knappe 40cm...

bei interesse und anfrage auf bilder PN oder mail...


----------



## Kittie (19. Oktober 2009)

Also gut, ihr wolltet es nicht anders 
399,99 Euro bei Abholung des Rades.
Es muss weg, weil ich dringend eine Digi-Cam Brauche, dringend!

Wie schon mal erwähnt -1100,- Neupreis - und es ist so gut wie Neu...


----------



## arrowfreak (19. Oktober 2009)

Hätte noch ne Crumpler Sloppy Joe zu verkaufen... Interesse anyone?


----------



## Ketchyp (19. Oktober 2009)

Verkaufe:

*Stahl MTB Rahmen*

Fuji, CR-MO, Double Butted Tubing
ca. 2,3 Kg
Geometrie ist für Federgabel bis 80 mm Federweg ausgelegt
Sitzrohlänge (Mitte Tretlager- Oberkante Sitzrohr): ca. 55 cm
Steuerrohlänge: ca. 14 cm
Oberrohrlänge (Mitte-Mitte): ca. 59 cm

Hab ich aus Ebay, Rahmen hat deutliche Gebrauchsspuren. Wollte ihn als Waldrad oder Fixie aufbauen, aber im Moment fehlt mir einfach das Geld/Zeit. Sollte mit viel Glück und einer Halbgliedkette auch ohne Kettenspanner funktionieren (siehe Bilder Ausfallenden).

Gesamtansicht
Ausfallenenden
Von Hinten
Kratzer
Kratzer Part II



*
Hinterrad:*

Sun Stype (Mtx) Felge
Noname Shimano Nabe
Eine Speiche fehlt,  sonst keine groben Mängel feststellbar

Komplettansicht
Freilaufkörper


*
Kettenblätter:*
FSA 53 Zähne 5 Loch (LK?) 

Sugino 48 (+Schutz), 38, 28 5 Loch (LK?)
48
48
38
28


Alle Preise VHB! Lass mit mir reden, das Zeugs muss weg.
Falls Fragen, mehr Detailbilder etc. ich antworte per PN recht fix   
Und sorry, dass HR sowie Kettenblätter nicht geputzt sind.


----------



## Mitte (20. Oktober 2009)

moin moin.....
also ich hab da mal ein *cannondale chase singlespeed* (complettbike) *zu verkaufen* 
fals jemand interesse hat und bilder haben will....einfach hier  oder über meine e-mail [email protected] melden


----------



## wesselow (20. Oktober 2009)

Ketchyp schrieb:


> *
> Kettenblätter:*
> FSA 53 Zähne 5 Loch (LK?)



steht doch drauf BCD 130...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketchyp (20. Oktober 2009)

In der Tat..  danke.


----------



## innohep (21. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,ich suche Carbonspacer für den Freilauf zwecks SSP-Umbau.

hab mich zwar umgehört aber Geröhr aus Carbon gibst meist erst ab 1000mm

macht es überhaupt einen großen Gewichtsunterschied zu Alu ?

schönen Tag


----------



## mscs (21. Oktober 2009)

Suche eine RR-Gabel 1", am liebsten Gewinde, Schaftlänge mind. 24.5 cm


----------



## Kieferos (22. Oktober 2009)

suche die Gabel aus einem Kona Paddy Wagon - alternativ auch ein baugleiches Modell


----------



## Bikefritzel (22. Oktober 2009)

innohep schrieb:


> macht es überhaupt einen großen Gewichtsunterschied zu Alu ?



wohl nicht allzu viel, was spart ein carbonspacer gegenüber einem aluspacer am steuerrohr? 



innohep schrieb:


> hab mich zwar umgehört aber Geröhr aus Carbon gibst meist erst ab 1000mm


wenn du ne möglichkeit hast es sauber zu zerteilen wirst du hier sicher ein paar abnehmer finden.


----------



## wannabe (22. Oktober 2009)

carbon statt kondition


----------



## divergent! (22. Oktober 2009)

Bikefritzel schrieb:


> wohl nicht allzu viel, was spart ein carbonspacer gegenüber einem aluspacer am steuerrohr?
> 
> 
> wenn du ne möglichkeit hast es sauber zu zerteilen wirst du hier sicher ein paar abnehmer finden.



da hätte ich auch interesse dran. kürzen geht einfach mit ner metallsäge.


----------



## Onegear (22. Oktober 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> da hätte ich auch interesse dran. kürzen geht einfach mit ner metallsäge.



aber nur mit Lehre, denn sonst werden die Dinger ja nicht rechtwinklig abgesägt und das ist dann nicht so hübsch.

Zu den Gewichten: laut Rose wiegen Carbon-Spacer in 1 1/8" und 5mm Höhe 3 Gramm. Aus Alu (gleiche Spezifikationen) 5 Gramm


----------



## m(A)ui (23. Oktober 2009)

innohep schrieb:


> Hallo,ich suche Carbonspacer für den Freilauf zwecks SSP-Umbau.
> 
> hab mich zwar umgehört aber Geröhr aus Carbon gibst meist erst ab 1000mm
> 
> ...


plastik-spacer reichen auch. sind nicht schwerer als CFK und billiger. z.B. Abwasserrohr aus'm baumarkt.

maui


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## colombera (23. Oktober 2009)

Hallo, 
verkaufe Kona Paddy Wagon RH 56 (fast neu 500km gefahren) wegen falscher Rahmenhöhe. 
16er Fixie
16er oder 18er Freilaufritzel
NP 599
VK 450 nur Abhohlung
Flaschenhalter und Tacho sind nicht dabei.


----------



## Kieferos (23. Oktober 2009)

@colombera:

falls du in Erwägung ziehst die Gabel einzeln loszuwerden, meld dich mal !!


----------



## colombera (23. Oktober 2009)

Kieferos schrieb:


> @colombera:
> 
> falls du in Erwägung ziehst die Gabel einzeln loszuwerden, meld dich mal !!




Wer kauft schon ein Rad ohne Gabel?


----------



## Kieferos (23. Oktober 2009)

richtig.... deswegen ja auch in ERWÄGUNG ! Falls der Zeitpunkt kommen sollte..


----------



## ottokarina (23. Oktober 2009)

m(A)ui schrieb:


> plastik-spacer reichen auch. sind nicht schwerer als CFK und billiger. z.B. Abwasserrohr aus'm baumarkt.
> 
> maui



prinzipiell funktioniert das auch. ich habe es allerdings nicht geschafft, das rohr wirklich rechtwinklig abzusägen, auch nicht mit lehre.(sobald ich die säge ansetzte wurde das rohr zusammengedrückt).
vielelicht klappts aber mit einem rohrschneider, der mir in der größe allerdings zu teuer war.


----------



## divergent! (23. Oktober 2009)

schon mit ner bandsäge probiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (23. Oktober 2009)

Suche 44KB für FSA Vero Kurbel!
[email protected]


----------



## m(A)ui (23. Oktober 2009)

ottokarina schrieb:


> prinzipiell funktioniert das auch. ich habe es allerdings nicht geschafft, das rohr wirklich rechtwinklig abzusägen, auch nicht mit lehre.(sobald ich die säge ansetzte wurde das rohr zusammengedrückt).
> vielelicht klappts aber mit einem rohrschneider, der mir in der größe allerdings zu teuer war.



vielleicht mit altem freilauf als einseitige saegefuehrung und zur stabilisierung des rohrs...

maui


----------



## ottokarina (23. Oktober 2009)

m(A)ui schrieb:


> vielleicht mit altem freilauf als einseitige saegefuehrung und zur stabilisierung des rohrs...
> 
> maui



wäre ne idee. probierst du das mal aus?



divergent! schrieb:


> schon mit ner bandsäge probiert?



hab ich leider nicht.


----------



## innohep (23. Oktober 2009)

...es geht ne Kappsäge mit feinem Metallblatt , die schneidet Plaste oder Carbon milimetergenau


----------



## one.nomad (23. Oktober 2009)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Suche 44KB für FSA Vero Kurbel!
> [email protected]



110 oder 130er Lochkreis?


----------



## JunkieHoernchen (25. Oktober 2009)

Biete meinen Singlespeeder an. Ausgestattet mit mechanischen Scheibenbremsen, Schutzblechen, Shimano Nabendynamo, Vorder- und Hinterlicht inkl. Standlichfunktion. Rahmenhöhe ca. 48cm. 

Preis 290,00 inkl. innerdeutschem Versand


----------



## lazylarco (25. Oktober 2009)

Verkaufe mein *Gimondi SingleSpeed *Rennrad.

Gemuffter Gimondi Stahlrahmen,
Rahmenhöhe 52cm, Oberrohrlänge 53cm.

Komplett Shiman 600 Ausstattung,
52 / 15 Übersetzung, kann aber auch was anderes dranschrauben.

Mavic GP4 Felgen, hinterer Reifen ist platt und muss ersetzt werden.

Gewicht: nur 8,5 Kg!!!

Muss es leider verkaufen, weil es mir zu klein ist.

Preis: *300 Euro*.


----------



## DER_DEPP (25. Oktober 2009)

Suche eine straight/flatbar. farbe/optik ist egal. wird eh poliert  . vllt hat ja noch jemand eine rumliegen, die er günstig abgeben könnte.


----------



## Loli.. (25. Oktober 2009)

Heyho,
Ich hab noch nen Satz BB7 rumliegen, incl. neuwertiger Kool_Stop Beläge, die bin ich vielleicht 10-20km gefahren, also gerade erst eingefahren.
Die alten Beläge gibts auch noch dazu, viel ist da nicht mehr drauf, aber als Notfallersatz im Tourgepäck taugen sie dann doch noch. Besser als sie gleich in die Tonne zu schmeißen.
Im Moment sind wie man sehen kann die IS2000 Adapter montiert, ein Postmount Adapter liegt jedoch auch bei.
Alle Schrauben komplett. 

Hier!
 gibts noch ein paar Bilder.

Preislich hab ich mir 75 VB vorgestellt, da die Kool_Stop Beläge auch gut 30 gekostet haben. Gegen Aufpreis könntet ihr noch Speed Dial 7 Hebel dazu haben.

MfG Loli..


----------



## wannabe (26. Oktober 2009)

hey depp: der, nicht die!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GaryFisher82 (26. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
verkaufe White Industries ENO freewheel 19 ZÃ¤hne. Sehr guter Zustand. Preis: 69â¬.
Mehr Infos in der Bikemarktanzeige:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=219830


----------



## lazylarco (26. Oktober 2009)

Suche silberne pollierte Ritchey Sattelstütze in 27,2
mindestens 30cm lang.

Die klassische mit dem gekröpften Kopf.


----------



## ra_diohead (26. Oktober 2009)

Suche ein 5-Arm Kettenblatt mit 110er Lochkreis, 34 Zähne.


----------



## epic2006 (26. Oktober 2009)

Suche 14T Surly Ritzel für Freilauf.

Zum Sägen von Kunststoff- oder Carbonrohr eine Seite vorher: macht mit Sicherheit jeder Schreiner auf seiner Formatkreissäge, sofern man ihn nett fragt (und evtl. etwas Kleingeld in die kaffeekasse legt). Genauer geht es übrigens nicht (war früher auch mal Schreiner).

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## ottokarina (27. Oktober 2009)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Zum Sägen von Kunststoff- oder Carbonrohr eine Seite vorher: macht mit Sicherheit jeder Schreiner auf seiner Formatkreissäge, sofern man ihn nett fragt (und evtl. etwas Kleingeld in die kaffeekasse legt). Genauer geht es übrigens nicht (war früher auch mal Schreiner).



klappt das auch noch im mm-bereich? ich fänds nämlich besser, wenn ich 1mm dicke spacer hätte, da ein bißchen rumprobieren sicherlich eine bessere kettenlinie schafft, als ausmessen und feststellen, dass man geschielt hat.

was ist eigentlich aus horst geworden. weiß jemand wie er das gemacht hat?


----------



## Onegear (27. Oktober 2009)

ottokarina schrieb:


> klappt das auch noch im mm-bereich? ich fänds nämlich besser, wenn ich 1mm dicke spacer hätte, da ein bißchen rumprobieren sicherlich eine bessere kettenlinie schafft, als ausmessen und feststellen, dass man geschielt hat.
> 
> was ist eigentlich aus horst geworden. weiß jemand wie er das gemacht hat?



falls de die Horst Rings meinst: die sind aus Alu und uff na Drehbank jemacht.

Jibt wohl noch Reste, haben die Classicer alle jehortet


----------



## colombera (27. Oktober 2009)

Hallo, 
verkaufe Kona Paddy Wagon RH 56 (fast neu 500km gefahren) wegen falscher Rahmenhöhe. 
16er Fixie
16er oder 18er Freilaufritzel
NP 599
VK 450 nur Abhohlung
Flaschenhalter und Tacho sind nicht dabei. 
Miniaturansicht angehängter Grafiken


----------



## epic2006 (27. Oktober 2009)

ottokarina schrieb:


> klappt das auch noch im mm-bereich? ich fänds nämlich besser, wenn ich 1mm dicke spacer hätte, da ein bißchen rumprobieren sicherlich eine bessere kettenlinie schafft, als ausmessen und feststellen, dass man geschielt hat.
> 
> was ist eigentlich aus horst geworden. weiß jemand wie er das gemacht hat?


 
1mm ist bei Carbon zu wohl wenig, das wird wohl eher zerfasern, wenn man das Spacermaß (durch probieren auf die hier im Forum genannten Möglichkeiten) hat, sieht das Carbonteil am Stück eh besser aus und ist auf jeden Fall groß genug damit es nicht von der Absaugung gefressen wird.
Ansonsten sind Maße mit 1/10 Toleranz auf modernen Sägen kein Problem.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## To-bi-bo (27. Oktober 2009)

Heyho.. hab am Sonntag nen alten Peugoet Rahmen in der Bucht geschossen, leider ist das gute Ding schon einmal in ziemlich mäßiger qualität lackiert worden, was aber bei dem preis (komplettrad für 5 euro, steht hier bei uns in der stadt) scheiß egal war.. 
Naja ich habe vor den Rahmen ähnlich wie - ihr erinnert euch sicher - den Duplo/Hanuta whatever zu gestalten.. habe nämlich heute erst eingekauft und habe ein paar Sticker bekommen Carhartt und sowas.. 
Leider reichen 5 Sticker nicht, um einen ganzen Rahmen zu bekleben..
Also mein Gesuch an euch: Wer verschenkt oder gibt ganz billig einige/viele Sticker ab?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe einen rechten Diatech Tech99 Hebel Ã¼ber, Klemmung kommt ca an 25,4mm ran, da er sich sehr gut direkt neben dem Vorbau fahren lÃ¤sst, also quasie eine Ã¤hnliche Klemmung wie der Vorbau hast.

Hat Gebrauchsspuren, aber sieht noch recht neu aus, ein Foto kommt die Tage.

Tausche gegen einen Satz V-Brake Hebel- egal was, Hauptsache technisch i.O., und  Standardklemmung 

Martin


----------



## ZwiebelII (28. Oktober 2009)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Leider reichen 5 Sticker nicht, um einen ganzen Rahmen zu bekleben..
> Also mein Gesuch an euch: Wer verschenkt oder gibt ganz billig einige/viele Sticker ab?



Was hat das mit SSP zu tun
Würd mal die oertansässigen Bike- und Skatshops nerven gehen, die haben i.d.R. immer ne Stickerkiste rumfliegen, dort solltest du dich ausreichend eindecken können.


----------



## NoxFranky (28. Oktober 2009)

Hallo verkauf hier mein Singlespeed Raleigh da es mir leider ein Stück zu groß ist.  Fast alle Teile neu.
Rahmenhöhe 51cm
Preis 280 inkl. Versand


----------



## VEITHY (28. Oktober 2009)

hi,

bin auf der suche nach nem 20t steckritzel für schimano freiläufe! hat sowas noch jemand im keller oder kann mir sagen wo man sowas kaufen kann?

außerdem bräuchte ich noch ein 16t ritzel?

wenn jemand noch nen 11/8 zoll ahed vorbau in schwarz, länge 60 - 80 mm.

schon mal danke....

mfg daniel


----------



## gmozi (29. Oktober 2009)

*Suche DRINGED*

1" Schaftvorbau in *schwarz*

- Für meinen Renner, also nach unten "gebogen" 
- 90-110mm lang
- möglichst ohne Kratzer
- *25.4mm* Lenkerklemmung!!


----------



## ottokarina (29. Oktober 2009)

VEITHY schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> bin auf der suche nach nem 20t steckritzel für schimano freiläufe! hat sowas noch jemand im keller oder kann mir sagen wo man sowas kaufen kann?
> 
> ...



ritzel in der größe gibts hier. auch noch für einen halbwegs erschwinglichen preis. ansonsten sollte die auch jeder andere shop haben. mittlerweile gibts auch bei vielen onlineshops schon sisp-abteilungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VEITHY (29. Oktober 2009)

ottokarina schrieb:


> ritzel in der größe gibts hier. auch noch für einen halbwegs erschwinglichen preis. ansonsten sollte die auch jeder andere shop haben. mittlerweile gibts auch bei vielen onlineshops schon sisp-abteilungen.



erst ma danke für die info, aber wo gibts die ritzel? es is kein link dabei...

ein 16er ritzel brauch ich nicht mehr hab noch eins im keller gefunden...


----------



## Ketchyp (29. Oktober 2009)

Hibike, Mailorder, Singlespeedshop - die haben alle afaik Steckritzel..


----------



## VEITHY (29. Oktober 2009)

mailorder und hibike hat keine 20t u im singlespeedshop kostets 9 euro, das find ich etwas viel...


ansonsten is echt nicht so leicht ein 20t ritzel zu bekommen!


----------



## one.nomad (29. Oktober 2009)

Du hast aber nicht korrekt geschaut, oder?

Bikemailorder 20 ZÃ¤hne Ritzel

DX gibt's wohl nur bis 18 ZÃ¤hne.

Und dich Ã¼ber 9â¬ anstatt 5â¬ fÃ¼r ein Ritzel zu beschweren ist schon etwas eigen. Das Ding fÃ¤hrst du ne ganze Weile, da is auf die paar â¬ geschi**en.

GrÃ¼Ãe
michael


----------



## ottokarina (29. Oktober 2009)

VEITHY schrieb:


> mailorder und hibike hat keine 20t u im singlespeedshop kostets 9 euro, das find ich etwas viel...
> 
> 
> ansonsten is echt nicht so leicht ein 20t ritzel zu bekommen!



genau das meinte ich. sorry, hab nur den link vergessen.
wobei ich 9â¬ noch nicht allzu schlim finde, wenns wirklich die wunschÃ¼bersetzung ist. blÃ¶de wirds nur mit dem porto dazu.

ansonsten frag doch mal den hÃ¤ndler um die ecke, ob er was hat oder bestellen kann. im katalog gibts doch bestimmt was.


----------



## VEITHY (29. Oktober 2009)

one.nomad schrieb:


> Du hast aber nicht korrekt geschaut, oder?
> 
> Bikemailorder 20 Zähne Ritzel
> 
> ...



das hab ich denn übersehen, sorry!!

wenn du neun euro + versand rechnest is das ein recht teures ritzel finde ich. nicht angemessen für das was man am ende in der hand hat.

das ganze is für ein rad das so günstig wie möglich aufgebaut werden soll...


----------



## wannabe (29. Oktober 2009)

vll klappts ja über ne sammelbestellung mit freunden?!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (30. Oktober 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Ich habe einen rechten Diatech Tech99 Hebel Ã¼ber, Klemmung kommt ca an 25,4mm ran, da er sich sehr gut direkt neben dem Vorbau fahren lÃ¤sst, also quasie eine Ã¤hnliche Klemmung wie der Vorbau hast.
> 
> Hat Gebrauchsspuren, aber sieht noch recht neu aus, ein Foto kommt die Tage.
> 
> ...


Hat sich erledigt, verkaufe den Hebel nun.
Hat zwar Gebrauchsspuren, sieht aber im Ganzen noch recht gut aus.
15,- ink. Versand in einem gepolsterten Umschlag.  (NP/Paar ca. 50,-)


----------



## matsch (31. Oktober 2009)

Suche Starrgabel für MTB 1 1/8"  möglichst gerade Ausführung.

Danke


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (31. Oktober 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Hat sich erledigt, verkaufe den Hebel nun.
> Hat zwar Gebrauchsspuren, sieht aber im Ganzen noch recht gut aus.
> 14,99,- ink. Versand in einem gepolsterten Umschlag.  (NP/Paar ca. 50,-)






Bitte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## colombera (1. November 2009)

colombera schrieb:


> Hallo,
> verkaufe Kona Paddy Wagon RH 56 (fast neu 500km gefahren) wegen falscher Rahmenhöhe.
> 16er Fixie
> 16er oder 18er Freilaufritzel
> ...




Verkauft!!!


----------



## wannabe (1. November 2009)

Verkaufe Cinelli Bahnlenker

41cm Breit 
26mm Klemmmaß

Paar Kratzer sonst Gut erhalten.
Angebote bitte per Nachricht.
Danke


----------



## VEITHY (2. November 2009)

hey,


suche zwei kettenblätter!

lochkreis 110mm, 5 loch, einamal eins mit 34 zähnen und einmal eins mit 38 zähnen. die kettenblätter sollten nach möglichkeit aus alu sein u keine steighilfen haben (ein schön schlchte kettenblätter eben. für schmale ketten, nicht 1/8"!

hoffe ihr habt was für mich....

wenn ja, einfach ne pm schreiben.

schon mal danke

gruß daniel


----------



## ronmen (3. November 2009)

SSP laufragsatz bis 150,- (für felgenbremsen)
Surly 1x1 Rahmen kleiner gleich 18"
surly 1x1 gabel in grün 

vg


----------



## divergent! (3. November 2009)

verkaufe hier meine alfine kurbel. ich hab sie vor dem winter mit grauer farbe passend zum rahmen lackiert gehabt. aber die farbe platzte nach mehreren hochdruckwÃ¤schen wieder ab. mit verdÃ¼nnung oder schleifpapier bekommt man den rest sicher auch noch runter. kurbel ist orig poliert, lager lÃ¤uft seidenweich. kubel hat etwa 800km runter und ist bocksteif. verkaufe sie da ich mir ne alte lx ans talera basteln will.

alfine kurbel hat ein 39er blatt drauf. werd sie nochmal richtig putzen bevor sie weggeht.

vhb. 40â¬ inkl versand

bei interesse pn


----------



## spezi light (3. November 2009)

Suche:
1" Gewindegabel mit ca. 205mm Schaftlänge oder länger...
Angebote bitte per PN!
Danke...


----------



## Ketchyp (3. November 2009)

Suche:
>silberner Schaftvorbau (1") - relativ kurz irgendwas um die 50-70mm 
>dazu passender Rennrad/Bahnlenker -  schwarz, ohne Zugverlegung, min 40cm breit
>Pedale mit Riemenfahrbar

Gerne alles anbieten per PN und ggf mit Foto


----------



## edelweiss449 (3. November 2009)

nicht von mir aber vielleicht fÃ¼r den einen oder anderen doch attraktiv:

http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=24107&ta=1

Miche Nabensatz fÃ¼r 42 â¬

wenn der link nicht funtioniert:
rose.de -> top angebote -> technik -> etwas suchen dann findet man es


----------



## sir-florian (4. November 2009)

Hallo, ich suche einen weissen Laufradsatz.

28Zoll

FlipFlop wäre das Optimum

umso höher die Felge ist, desto besser. 

Bin auch für Links dankbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smi964 (4. November 2009)

matsch schrieb:


> Suche Starrgabel für MTB 1 1/8"  möglichst gerade Ausführung.
> 
> Danke



habe diese in schwarz bei mir verbaut, kann ich nur empfehlen!!

http://cgi.ebay.at/ALU-MTB-Starrgab...hrradteile?hash=item5ad47d548d#ht_1019wt_1165


----------



## one.nomad (4. November 2009)

Smi964 schrieb:


> habe diese in schwarz bei mir verbaut, kann ich nur empfehlen!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.at/ALU-MTB-Starrgab...hrradteile?hash=item5ad47d548d#ht_1019wt_1165



Ich mag die 556er von denen mehr, weil bei der 555er so ne doofe aussparung für die scheibe ist. Die 556er ist aber eher selten im angebot. Aber die hat eine etwas ... feschere form =)


----------



## marinti (4. November 2009)

Hinterrad: Bontrager Race X-Lite Disc 6-loch 26" Singlespeed (DT240S Singlespeed) 150,-
ohne: reifen, schnellspanner, scheibe en kranz!


----------



## Boramaniac (4. November 2009)

Verkaufe Lenker, gerade, in blau ... _*gegen Gebot*_

*48 cm breit
T6 Aluminum Alloy
Blue Anodized
ca. 200 Gramm (ohner Gewähr mit Küchenwaage)
Standard 25.4mm Klemmung
Farbe BLAU oder WEISS*

Die Enkappen sind verschraubt und haben einen Dichtungsring.


----------



## kawumm (5. November 2009)

Hi, habe ein Sobre Bike zu verkaufen. Bike hat gerademal ca. 200km auf dem Buckel, keine BeschÃ¤digungen oder Dellen. Mehr Bilder in meinem Fotoalbum. 

Als Preis sage ich jetzt mal 1100â¬ VHB. 

Bei Interesse oder Fragen -->PN!

www.sobre-bikes.com







Rahmen: Sobre-Bikes Stahlrahmen aus Tange Prestige in grÃ¼n
Gabel   : Sobre-Bikes Stahl aus Tange Prestige
LaufrÃ¤der : Mavic Crossride Disc in schwarz ohne Aufkleber mit neuen XT Schnellspannern
Bremsen : Avid Code 5 mit ungefahrenen swisstop BremsbelÃ¤gen und vorne 203mm und hinten 185mm
Steuersatz: Chris King in schwarz
Vorbau : Thomson Elite Aluminum 135mm m-m
Lenker : Syntace Duraflite Carbon ungekÃ¼rzt
Sattel : Specialized Phenom Gel
SattelstÃ¼tze : Thomson Elite gekrÃ¶pft
Sattelklemme : Tune WÃ¼rger in schwarz
Kurbel : Truvativ Stylo 3.3
Pedale : Shimano SPD XT
Kette : SRAM
Ritzel : Surly Singlespeed mit einem 16 ZÃ¤hne Ritzel
Kettenblatt : on*one Edelstahl Singlespeed mit 32 ZÃ¤hnen
Reifen : Continental SpeedKing in 26x2.1 mit Conti Latex SchlÃ¤uche

Gewicht: ca. 10,20kg


----------



## NB-Trialer (5. November 2009)

Hallo an alle intressierten
ich mÃ¶chte mein 26" Trial verkaufen

Rahmen: BT Raven 5.0 (selten)
Gabel: Koxx
Lenker: BT Oversize 74cm breit
Vorbau: TryAll
VR Felge: Echo 26" 32loch metallic Blau
VR Nabe: Industrie gelagert
VR Reifen: Maxxis Larsen TT
VR Bremse: Hayes Nine 180er scheibe
HR Felge: Tryall 26" 32loch Metallic Blau (bremsflÃ¤che geflext)
HR Nabe: Silent Clutch auf single speed umgebaut
HR Reifen: Maxxis Minion Downhill DH kakasse
HR Bremse: HS 33 2007er hebel mit custelÃ© pad's
Kurbeln: Shimano Deore Hollowtech
Pedalen: Magnesium Black
Innenlager: Kinesis 2,5 Ã¼ber 0
steuersatz: AHeadSet
Kette: Rohloff
Kettenspanner: Rohloff
Schaltauge: BT +1 ersatz dazu
Radstand: 1095mm 
gewicht: 10,2 Kg
betrieb: 1/2jahr gefahren
Neuwert: 1899,99â¬
Preis: VHB
Ã¼bliche gebrauchsspuren keine risse oder brÃ¼che
sehr stabil
Bei interesse bitte per pn danke
MFG NB-Trialer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boramaniac (5. November 2009)

Hi Leute,

2 der unten abgebildeten Lenker, die rot/schwarze Kette und ein Brooks
sind soeben gestartet.     HIER    Viel Spass allen Interessierten...






Gruß Bora


----------



## herrundmeister (7. November 2009)

Suche On-One Midge Bar - sind bei leider ausverkauft. Hat jemand einen über?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (7. November 2009)

#2477

10â¬ ink. Versand im gepolsterten Umschlag! Nun macht schon, muss dringend etwas kaufen. Dieser Preis kann doch auch mal zum Spontankauf verleiten!?

Martin


----------



## one.nomad (8. November 2009)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> Suche On-One Midge Bar - sind bei leider ausverkauft. Hat jemand einen über?



Ohne jetzt fies zu sein, aber da hast du vor etwa nem halben Monate eine super Sammelbestellung verpasst. Damals wollte bloß keiner hier mitmachen.


----------



## marinti (8. November 2009)

Paul Components Melvin Tensioner *NEU*-WEG-


----------



## herrundmeister (8. November 2009)

@ one.nomad :  Stimmt, das hab ich verpennt bzw. war unentschlossen


----------



## corecidex (8. November 2009)

Ich verkaufe meinen unbenutzten, ungefahrenen, brandneuen Tune Singlespeeder Laufradsatz mit Notubes ZTR Arch Felgen: Gewicht: 1470g. Neupreis liegt bei ca. 1000 Euro.

Verkaufspreis: 555 Euro


----------



## misiman (8. November 2009)

*S:*

Dura Ace Sattelstütze 
Dura Ace Kurbel 165-170mm

wenn möglich 7400er Serie 

Hoffe Ihr habt noch was da!? 

Gruß und Danke

Michael


----------



## Miracoolx (9. November 2009)

1 Zoll Schaft (ist austauschbar!!!)
Das Gewicht ist 969 kg
Schaftlänge : 15,5 cm
Gewinde : 5 cm

Preis: 100 Euro


----------



## bobtailoner (10. November 2009)

ich hab noch einen rahmen über. mit steuersatz, innenlager, ggf auch noch vorderrad, vorbau, lenker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wannabe (10. November 2009)

vorbau lenker?


----------



## bobtailoner (10. November 2009)

beides von 3ttt, ich mach morgen mal bilder


----------



## wannabe (10. November 2009)

okidoki


----------



## NoxFranky (10. November 2009)

rahmenhöhe?


----------



## bobtailoner (10. November 2009)

rahmenhöhe 57


----------



## wannabe (10. November 2009)

fotos bub!


----------



## bobtailoner (10. November 2009)

hier nochmal nen paar bilder vom rahmen und dann die schnappschüsse vom vorinstallierten frame
der lenker muss mal von den lenkerband resten befreit werden


----------



## wannabe (10. November 2009)

was hatn der vorbau für ne klemmung?


----------



## bobtailoner (10. November 2009)

sorry,da muss ich passen. hab gerad keinen messschieber zur hand, sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wannabe (10. November 2009)

was willst du für beides?


----------



## bobtailoner (10. November 2009)

alles per pm bitte!


----------



## wannabe (10. November 2009)

dann schreib mir doch eine


----------



## Seneca02 (11. November 2009)

spokecards auch dabei?


----------



## rubbel (11. November 2009)

Moin,
*verkaufe:*

SSP-Ritzel, 14 u. 16t. Marke Fire eye.
Waren im Set enthalten, hab aber nur die Spacer gebraucht.
Shimpanso-Standart..

27,2er Sattelstütze (NC-17 Empire Super Pro)

Diverse Sättel

Ritchey RR Ahead-Vorbau 26,0er Klemmung

Alle Fotos siehe Anzeigen..

LG
Rob


----------



## bobtailoner (11. November 2009)

haha, den aufpreis für die karten willst net zahlen müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxx (12. November 2009)

Großer Fahrradteile-Ausverkauf!


----------



## maschenmann (12. November 2009)

wäre zum verkauf bereit!
http://cgi.ebay.de/Cube-Flying-Circ...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item20ae125154

hätt auch noch ne rohloffnabe!

mfg 

michl


----------



## wannabe (12. November 2009)

Was ist das denn???


----------



## Dirt_Biker13 (12. November 2009)

hALLO ich würde gerne wissen wo es einen scheibenbremsenadapter für mein Clatch Zombie 2 von Titus gibt???
bitte helft mir dabei


----------



## galula (12. November 2009)

Hallo möchte mein GT Avalanche 3.0 Singlespeed. Hab es zum Lacken gegeben und die Farbe ist dann raus gekommen,Hammerschlag . Das Rad ist eigenlich aus neu teilen aufgebaut,bis auf Kurbel und Lager und der Rahmen ist gebraucht . Bremse ist XT 4 kolbenanlage mit 2010 XT Bremsscheiben !Der Sattel vorn ist neu hinten hatt ich nur ein Deore  . Die Laufräder sind XT mit Mavic Felgen auch neu mit Maxxis Slicks auch neu .Lenker,Vorbau und Sattelstütze  ist von der Velofabrik aus Zürich . Sehr leicht und stabil . Vorn ist nur noch ein Platt drauf .Gewicht ca 10,2 kg. Preis VB Rahmengrössen 19 oder 21 zoll messe es noch mal nach.


----------



## To-bi-bo (12. November 2009)

was soll das gt kosten, etwa?


----------



## galula (12. November 2009)

ich weiss es nicht schick du mir mal ne zahl


----------



## paddl (13. November 2009)

Hallo allerseits,

ich suche ein singlespeedkit...mit diversen spacern und ritzel, 16 oder 18 T, desweiteren noch eine singlespeedkurbel mit 48 oder 52 T ( 165mm Armlänge). wer was hat bitte melden

Danke


----------



## Mini-Martin (14. November 2009)

Verkaufe eine nagelneue, ungefahrene und noch nie eingespeichte Phil Wood Kiss Off Singlespeed Disc Nabe mit freewheel- Aufnahme. Einbaubreite 135 mm, 32 Loch, hochglanzpoliert, mit IS- Discaufnahme (6-Loch), freewheel ab 16 Z und Chrom-Domes.








Preis: 180 â¬

Martin


----------



## gtbiker (14. November 2009)

erledigt, danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spezi light (14. November 2009)

Zustand siehe Bilder.
Lager und Gewinde in Ordnung.
Preis: 15â¬ inkl. Versand


----------



## Bikefritzel (14. November 2009)

hallo,
schweren herzens muss ich mich von meinem on-one pompino trennen:




weitere bilder hier:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/32217

zusÃ¤tzlich wÃ¼rde ich noch den zweiten bremshebel, ausreichend rotes bremskabel fÃ¼r hinten und den zweiten crossreifen drauflegen (der war mir zu schade zum skidden).
die Ã¼bersetzung ist 35/16.

der lack ist i.o. hat keine groÃartigen macken oder Ã¤hnliches, ist aber auch kein neurad mehr.

hinten lÃ¤uft eine onone fixed flipflop nabe. d.h. man kann auf einer seite fixed und auf der andern freilauf fahren, oder auf beiden seiten fixed bzw. freilauf.
die hÃ¤ssliche anhÃ¤ngerkupplung gibts nicht dazu .

das vr ist eine Ã¤ltere nabe, die aber noch gut lÃ¤uft, gepaart mit einer trekkingfelge (dadurch baut der crossreifen etwas breiter. die speichen am vr sind 3x und gewurzelt. es hat einen leichten schlag. ich weiÃ nicht genau ob dieser im vr selbst ist oder bloÃ eine unwucht im reifen (mich hat er nie wirklich gestÃ¶rt drum hab ichs auch nocht behoben). desweiteren sind auf der felge einige farbspritze (ka. wo die herkommen), stÃ¶rt aber nicht weiters und steht hier nur der vollstÃ¤ndigkeit halber. 

kurbel stammt aus dem hause fireeye und ist sehr stabil
preislich hÃ¤tt ich mir mal so ca. 300 vhb vorgestellt.

der sattel ist die 10jahres edition von dmr. er hat leider an der seite einen kleinen riss, durch den regenwasser eindringen kann (und beim draufsetzten auch wieder raus wenn man das radl drauÃenstehen gelassen hat) evtl. sollte man ihn mal durch einen neuen ersetzen.

manche schrauben leiden ein wenig an flugrost. dies tut der funktion und dem fahrspaÃ allerdings keinen abbruch.

beide felgen habe ich am ventilloch aufgebohrt, so dass man sich jederzeit luft an der tanke holen kann, dank autoventil.

preislich hÃ¤tte ich mir ca 300â¬ vhb vorgestellt. 
(wÃ¼rde auch gegen gescheite backcountry skier tauschen (scott P4, vÃ¶lkl gotama, etc.)

grÃ¼Ãe
uli


----------



## kitor (15. November 2009)

Miche Ritzel mit Adapter für Schraubnabe zu verkaufen. Das Beste vom Besten.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=224810


----------



## Baxx (15. November 2009)

XT Schnellspanner, Rennen Kettenspanner, 15t Ritzel, XT Laufradsatz, Hope Laufradsatz, Kooka Kurbel, Track-End Kettenspanner, Vorbauten, Sattelstützen, Pedale, Bremsbeläge, SLK Sattel, S-8 Steuersatz, Spikes, Innenlager, Hope Grip Doctor, Xpedos


----------



## no control (16. November 2009)

Das Bianchi Pista muss wieder raus, ist kaum bewegt worden und nimmt nur Platz weg.
Bessere Fotos kann ich morgen, war vorhin schon wieder dunkel.

Am liebsten wäre es mir wenn es komplett weg geht, so wie auf dem Foto, Pedale und Kettenblatt bleiben allerdings hier.

Rahmen ist in gutem Zustand, minimale Gebrauchsspuren, keine Dellen oder Beschädigungen.
RH: 57cm M-OK / OR: 56cm M-M.

Preis komplett wie hier beschrieben: 499 Euro + Porto oder Abholung

Rahmen ist klar, ansonsten folgende Teile:
- Gabel war beim Rahmenset dabei, ist mal weiß lackiert worden (hat eine Bremsbohrung)
- Ritchey WCS Steuersatz
- Dura Ace Bahnkurbel 4-kant (gebraucht mit kleineren Spuren)
- LRS mit weissen Halo Naben und schwarzen DP18 Felgen (beides neu, keine 5km gefahren)
- Specialized Vorbau (neuwertig)
- FSA Riser (neuwertig)
- Sattelstütze 27,2 Noname (gebraucht und das Logo abgerubbelt)
- Sattel Bio Turbo (gebraucht mit einigen Spuren)
- Griffe neuwertig
- Reifen alt und gebraucht


----------



## Mini-Martin (16. November 2009)

Mini-Martin schrieb:


> Verkaufe eine nagelneue, ungefahrene und noch nie eingespeichte Phil Wood Kiss Off Singlespeed Disc Nabe mit freewheel- Aufnahme. Einbaubreite 135 mm, 32 Loch, hochglanzpoliert, mit IS- Discaufnahme (6-Loch), freewheel ab 16 Z und Chrom-Domes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und weg...

Martin


----------



## frea (18. November 2009)

frea schrieb:


> *Surly Discnabe 135mm* schwarz mit ACS Ritzel 16 Zähne in Mavic XM 719 32 Loch silber
> *90*
> 
> 
> ...



Stehen mittlerweile fix und fertig verpackt hier.

*zusammen 125 inkl Versand*


----------



## mttam (20. November 2009)

Bikefritzel schrieb:


> hallo,
> schweren herzens muss ich mich von meinem on-one pompino trennen:
> 
> 
> ...



hab interesse an dem bike.
aber irgendwie antwortest du nicht auf meine pn...
Ist es denn noch zu haben?

MFG
mttam


----------



## Knacki1 (20. November 2009)

so ich hab mich entschieden- das rad muss nun leider doch gehn !





54er alu bahnrahmen von fort 222

hat leichte gebrauchsspuren. klarlack abrieb am OR, einige kleinere macken- nix schlimmes. und eine winzige delle im steuerrohr- hat sogut wie keine auswirkung außer, dass man das lager minimal reindrücken muss und es nicht einfach "reinfällt".

charge whisk gabel- kratzer an der rechten seite. sonst guter zustand- 65

Rahmen + Gabel und einen gebrauchten Campa record steuersatz gäbe es für 260euro!

sugino 75 kurbel 170mm mit 48er blatt NJS- leichte abriebspuren von den riemen, ein paar macken durch aufsetzer, nix schimmes - 222euro inkl. dem passenden sugino innenlager (wenn ichs rausgeschraubt bekomme...)

Laufräder eventuell auch hmm.... phil wood highflange /DeepV hinten/ DP18vorne/ sapim spokes, vorderrad sogut wie neu, hinterrad gebraucht, felge hat an einer stelle eine winzige delle (keine auswirkung auf reifensitz) und sonst ein paar kratzer, laufen gerade! inkl. 2 phil lockringe und ein 17er phil 1/8" ritzel - dachte so an.. 333Euro

truvativ HussefeltOS downhill lenker etwas gekürzt 13

mks sylvan track pedale mit krediblen mks fit-alpha doublestrapsen etc... pedale gebraucht, riemen wenig gebraucht- 80euro

die andren teile auf dem bild sind nicht zu verkaufen! schreibt mir ne pn wenn ihr interesse habt oder mehr bilder wollt! preise sind auch noch mehr oder weniger verhandelbar!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildboy_x (20. November 2009)

ich trage mich mit dem gedanken mein Moser Bahnrad zu verkaufen
und wollte hier mal abklopfen ob überhaupt interesse besteht bei interesse gibts auch bilder

also dabei wäre:

Rahmen: bahn, francesco moser 50cm, top zustand, sehr wenig gebraucht, farbe silber, nur ganz kleine kratzer, hinterbau verchromt

Gabel 1: moser-bahngabel chrom

gabel 2: fixi-inc. straight mit muffen und bremsbohrung

steuerlager, tretlager: dura-ace

sattelstütze: dura-ace

kurbelgarnitur dura-ace mit 52er dura-ace-blatt

Vorbau: itm 1" stahl verchromt

lenker: itm-bahn

preis bis jetzt nur ne vage vorstellung- n faires angebot wär gut ;-)






ist nochn bild mit der bahn gabel - auf wunsch gibts nochn pick mit der fixi-inc gabel und besagter neuer lenker/vorbau combi 

räder und sattel sind nich dabei


----------



## Bikefritzel (22. November 2009)

mttam schrieb:


> hab interesse an dem bike.
> aber irgendwie antwortest du nicht auf meine pn...
> Ist es denn noch zu haben?
> 
> ...




sorry war die woche ned da.
bike ist schon weg.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (23. November 2009)

Ich suche die Spacer, die man zum Umrüsten von 9-fach Nabe auf SSP braucht. Ritzel hab ich schon.
Bitte alles anbieten!
Danke!


----------



## ChristophK (24. November 2009)

*Salt/Wellgo Alu SB Pedalen*

Nur am Cruiser gefahren. Lager und Achsen etc. sind also TOP.
Bei einem Pedal fehlen 2 Pins. Diese sind jedoch HerausGEFALLEN. Die Gewinde sind also noch völlig in Ordnung.
Bei Bedarf kann ich noch zwei Madenschrauben als auftreiben.

>>25<<






*Primo The Wall Griffe*

Neu und OVP

>>6<<






*Selle San Marco ERA Sattel*

 Titanstreben

 >>25<<






*Michelin AXIAL Faltreifen 20-622*

 Neu und OVP

 >>10<<






*Sachs Neos Rennradnabe*

 130mm Einbaubreite, 36L, Industrielager, Neu und nie eingespeicht

 >>15<<






*NoName Vorderradnabe *

 liegt seit irgendeiner Messe in meiner Kramkiste rum. Ich kan nicht einmal sagen, seit wann. Wurde nie eingespeicht und hat 36L

 >>10<<






*Stronglight Kettenblatt 46Z

*MTB Compact Lochkreit 5-Arm, guter Zustand da kaum gefahren

 >>10<<






*Stronglight Kettenblatt 34Z

*MTB Compact Lochkreit 5-Arm, guter Zustand da kaum gefahren

  >>10<<







Alle Preise Sind Verhandelbar.
Wenn es noch weitere Frgen gibt, dann los...


----------



## Dirt_Biker13 (24. November 2009)

Kann man beim Sattel verhandeln ich hätte interesse


----------



## insanerider (24. November 2009)

ich erlaube mir, auf meine auktion hinzuweisen. solang es keine gebote gibt, bin ich durchaus auch bereit zu verhandeln,zu beenden etc.
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320453561231&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smoochy (27. November 2009)

Ich verkaufe eine Miche Team Kurbel. Ich hab sie nur ca. 1km Probe gefahren. Sie sollte mal ein Singlespeed zieren. Dann kam der Rahmen fürs Fixie und seitdem liegt das Projekt SSP brach.

Die Kurbel ist also im Prinzip neu. NP ist 55. Ich verkaufe sie für 50 inkl. Versand.

Lochkreis: 135
Armlänge: 170
Zähne: 44






(der zweite Arm ist zwar auf dem Photo nicht zu sehen, ist aber natürlich auch dabei!)


----------



## mügge (27. November 2009)

servus leuts

ich würde gerne mein singlespeed bike gegen ein fixie tauschen oder auch meins einfach nur verkaufen. fotos findet ihr auf meiner seite. aktuelle bilder müssen erstma noch auf sich warten lassen weil meine cam hinüber is. mitlerweile ist vorn des trispoke drin und der kettenspanner wurde entfernt.lenker is jetz nen bullhorn lenker dran und anstatt der hydraulischen ist jetz eine mechaninische scheibenbremse dran. für preis bzw tausch bietet mir alles an. übersetzung ist 3:1...bei interesse einfach melden. weitere details auf anfrage...

MFG mügge


----------



## mr.it (28. November 2009)

hi,

wenn jemand was in der art hier: 
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/S...xie-Bike-60-cm-Lemongruen-Schwarz::18613.html

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/S...ixie-Bike-60-cm-Weiss-Schwarz-Rot::18612.html

gegen eine Bomber66 (siehe meine signatur) tauschen wollen würde, wäre ich sofort dabei


----------



## josch861131 (30. November 2009)

Suche Pace RC31 in 1 Zoll !!!


----------



## Dirt_Biker13 (30. November 2009)

Hallo! Ich verkaufe den Rahmen des CLatch Zombie-1 (die gelbe Aufschrift ist nicht vorhanden und ein paar Karatzer vorhanden): http://www.titus.de/SID=si9f61ab2b3...n.phtml?ItemNo=850040&SelectSmallestVariant=1
um 80 mit Lenker und Vorbau 90 alle Preise ohne Lieferung angegeben und alle Preise sind verhandelbar.
MFG Dirt_Biker13


----------



## hasenheide (1. Dezember 2009)

.


----------



## hans castorp (1. Dezember 2009)

Zwei schöne singlespeedtaugliche Lenker hab ich noch:

- Chromlenker von ITM/Italmanubri, ungebraucht. Ohne Zugrillen etc. 41cm breit. Japanisches Klemmmaß 25,4mm *20*
- Alulenker, ungebraucht mit schön tiefem Bogen und Lorbeerkranz-Gravuren, ziemlich schmal (38cm), ohne Zugrillen, Klemmmaß 25,4mm *20*

Außerdem:

- Ein Campagnolo Athena Konuslager, 111mm-Tretlagerwelle, BSA Gewinde, geschliffene Kugellaufbahnen, 11 Kugeln je Seite. Unbenutzt in OVP *35*
- Wellgo-Pedalhaken, unbenutzt. Nicht ganz so schlabbrig wie die üblichen Plastikhaken *3*/Paar


Nachfragen und Preisverhandlungen per PN, Preise zzgl. der günstigsten Versandart bzw. Abholung in Leipzig oder Übergabe in Leipzig/Halle.


----------



## hans castorp (1. Dezember 2009)

- Ein Satz schÃ¶ne italienische 80er-Seitenzugbremsen _Universal Super77_, kurzes MaÃ (39-49), ungebraucht *25â¬*/Paar
- dazu optisch passend ein Satz schwarze Rennbremshebel von Weinmann, unbenutzt mit leichten Lagerspuren *15â¬*/Paar
- Ein gerader Weinmann Bremshebel fÃ¼r TourenbÃ¼gel und Moustache-Lenker mit 22-24mm Durchmesser. Gummihandschutz. Ungebraucht *10â¬*

- AuÃerdem noch einige schÃ¶ne KurbelschraubenschlÃ¼ssel fÃ¼r klassische Sechskantkurbelschrauben 14mm von TACX in OVP fÃ¼r lÃ¤ppische *5â¬*

Nachfragen und Preisverhandlungen per PN, Preise zzgl. der gÃ¼nstigsten Versandart bzw. Abholung in Leipzig oder Ãbergabe in Leipzig/Halle.


----------



## keks'(: (1. Dezember 2009)

hab hier nochne stronglight alukurbel rumzuliegen mit gepresstem 46-zähne kettenblatt und 4 kant aufnahme (gebraucht circa 300 km).. . bilder bei interesse.. . wechselt für 15 inkl den besitzer!


----------



## Ketchyp (1. Dezember 2009)

Länge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keks'(: (1. Dezember 2009)

gute frage.. . 175 mm !


----------



## M!tch (2. Dezember 2009)

bild?


----------



## Dirt_Biker13 (2. Dezember 2009)

Hallo ich verkaufe folgende StÃ¼cke
1.Titus Clatch Zombie-1 Rahmen um 80 â¬ (ein paar Kratzer enthalten)





2. Veltec Deore Felge 37 mm breit (ohne Kassette) mit Maxxis Holyroller 75â¬ ohne Maxxis Holyroller 55â¬









3. Vorbau von Titus Clatch Zombie-1 (ein paar Kratzer) um 6â¬





4. Lenker von Titus Clatch Zombie-1 (ein paar Kratzer) um 8â¬





Alle Preise sind verhandelbar und ohne Versankosten angegegben wer irgend was von diesen Sachen mÃ¶chte oder eine Frage hat bitte per Nachricht an mich melden!!!


----------



## chickenway-user (2. Dezember 2009)

Dirt_Biker13 schrieb:


>



Die Information würde ich als mager einstufen.


----------



## herkulars (2. Dezember 2009)

> Die Information würde ich als mager einstufen.


Wieso? Das Verteidigungsministerium der US and A macht Dir locker ne Anreicherungsanlage für waffenfähiges Uran draus.


----------



## Dirt-Biker18 (3. Dezember 2009)

sry falscher treadhttp://de.tinypic.com/r/1eaqt2/6


----------



## Dirt_Biker13 (4. Dezember 2009)

Hallo ich verkaufe folgende StÃ¼cke
1.Titus Clatch Zombie-1 Rahmen um 80 â¬ (ein paar Kratzer enthalten)





2. Veltec Deore Felge 37 mm breit (ohne Kassette) mit Maxxis Holyroller 75â¬ ohne Maxxis Holyroller 55â¬









3. Vorbau von Titus Clatch Zombie-1 (ein paar Kratzer) um 6â¬





4. Lenker von Titus Clatch Zombie-1 (ein paar Kratzer) um 8â¬





Alle Preise sind verhandelbar und ohne Versankosten angegegben wer irgend was von diesen Sachen mÃ¶chte oder eine Frage hat bitte per Nachricht an mich melden!!!


----------



## To-bi-bo (5. Dezember 2009)

ab ins dirt forum mit dir.. hier sucht wohl eher keiner nen dirt vorderrad..


----------



## VEITHY (5. Dezember 2009)

hi,

suche ein singlespeedritzel mit breiter auflagefläche (wie Point TRSK-F,Gusset - Double-6, On-One Groove Armada, Surly - Cassette Cog usw). das ritzel sollte am besten aus stahl sein u 18t haben, für shimano freilauf. wo es die im laden zu kaufen gibt weiß ich, also bitte keine links schicken ;-)

bitte schreibt mir ne mail wenn ihr was für mich habt..

so was hier:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirt_Biker13 (6. Dezember 2009)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> ab ins dirt forum mit dir.. hier sucht wohl eher keiner nen dirt vorderrad..


 Das is kein vorderrad wie du an der kassette erkennst


----------



## -JONAS- (6. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ich suche ein SSP Rahmenset oder komplettes Fahrrad.
Rahmengröße 50-56cm.

Bei Angeboten, bitte eine PN mit Bild und Preisvorstellung..

Danke im vorraus und freundliche Grüße,
Jonas


----------



## To-bi-bo (6. Dezember 2009)

Dirt_Biker13 schrieb:


> Das is kein vorderrad wie du an der kassette erkennst



jaja.. ist ja auch egal



-JONAS- schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich suche ein SSP Rahmenset oder komplettes Fahrrad.
> Rahmengröße 50-56cm.
> ...



mtb oder RR?
modern oder retro?


----------



## -JONAS- (6. Dezember 2009)

Hallo to-bi-bo,

also RR und modern oder retro ist erstmal egal..Es kommt ganz drauf an, manche retro Bikes gefallen mir und manche nicht, so ist es auch bei den modernen..  also bitte beides posten.. 
danke

mfg,
Jonas


----------



## To-bi-bo (6. Dezember 2009)

Bei meinen Fotos findest du nen goldenen Rahmen, dabei ist noch ne Gabel, der steht zum Verkauf. Desweiteren hab ich hier noch nen alten, leider überlackierten Peugeot Rahmen + Gabel. Beide so 54-56er RH.
Bei Interesse einfach ne PM.


----------



## VEITHY (7. Dezember 2009)

hi,

hab mal ein paar teile im rennradforum eingestellt evtl. hat ja hier auch jemand dran interesse.

http://www.rennrad-news.de/rennrad-markt/showcat.php?cat=500&ppuser=23776

wenn jemand interesse an den teilen hat, einfach ne pm schreiben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (7. Dezember 2009)

Huhu

Wollte die Combo ursprÃ¼nglich an meinem Radel fahren, hab dann aber direkt bei der Montage festgestellt, dass die Kombi einfach optisch nicht zum Rad passt. Daher habt ihr hier nun die MÃ¶glichkeit das Zeug zu ergattern.

Vorbau hat 115mm LÃ¤nge und eine 26er Lenkerklemmung.
Der Lenker ist ca. 470mm breit.

*VHB: 60 â¬ inkl*


----------



## VEITHY (7. Dezember 2009)

VEITHY schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> hab mal ein paar teile im rennradforum eingestellt evtl. hat ja hier auch jemand dran interesse.
> 
> ...


*
der vorbau is verkauft*
*Kurbel inkl. kettenblatt Verkauft*


----------



## hueyride (8. Dezember 2009)

Hallo, ich hab ein komplett neu aufgebautes Fixie mit Giuseppe Olmo Rahmen 57 cm RH in schwarz.
Das Bike ist unbenutzt und ich spiele mit dem Gedanken es zu verkaufen.





















Meine Preisvorstellung liegt so bei 500.- VB Gewicht liegt bei 6,5 kg
Grüße hueyride


----------



## Ketchyp (8. Dezember 2009)

Hat nichts mit dem Thema zu tun, aber um welchen Vorbau handelt es sich hier? Danke


----------



## hueyride (8. Dezember 2009)

Hi, also wenn die Frage an mich gerichtet ist, leider kann ich im Moment keine Details nennen, da ich gerade 1 Woche nicht Zuhause bin und das Bike nicht von mir aufgebaut worden ist, sondern von einem der mehr Ahnung davon hat. Ich kann erst nächsten Montag wieder genaue Angaben machen, sorry
Grüße hueyride


----------



## paule123 (8. Dezember 2009)

Hallo, 

ich suche ne günstige MTB-Starrgabel mit Gewindeschaft in 1 1/8". Schaftlänge mindestens 16cm. Farbe egal. Cantisockel sollte sie auch haben.


----------



## sir-florian (8. Dezember 2009)

gmozi schrieb:


> Huhu
> 
> Wollte die Combo ursprünglich an meinem Radel fahren, hab dann aber direkt bei der Montage festgestellt, dass die Kombi einfach optisch nicht zum Rad passt. Daher habt ihr hier nun die Möglichkeit das Zeug zu ergattern.
> 
> ...



Verkaufst du auch nur den Lenker? Brauch nen Vorbau in schwarz...


----------



## KLEINistdieWelt (8. Dezember 2009)

Kurbelgarnitur Truvativ Omnium silber 48T 175mm inkl.Innenlager/ Trickstuff Exzentriker silber/Chris King Stahlritzel 18T/ Distanzringe 38mm für Schraubritzel - ALLES NEU und Originalverpackt!- zu verkaufen: FP komplett inkl. Versand:350.-


----------



## ottokarina (8. Dezember 2009)

paule123 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich suche ne günstige MTB-Starrgabel mit Gewindeschaft in 1 1/8". Schaftlänge mindestens 16cm. Farbe egal. Cantisockel sollte sie auch haben.



hätte noch eine spinner gabel hier rumliegen in metallicblau. technisch i.O, ansonsten hat sie ein paar kratzer und natürlich klemmspuren. aber nix wildes. schaft ist ~19cm lang. sie hat nur kein gewinde. solltest du dir aber reinschneiden (lassen) können.


----------



## paule123 (8. Dezember 2009)

gewinde schneiden lassen ist sicher möglich, aber hab ich ehrlich gesagt keine lust zu. falls ich keine gabel finden sollte rüste ich halt auf ahead um und komm evtl. auf dein angebot zurück. trotzdem danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hendr1k (9. Dezember 2009)

paule123 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich suche ne günstige MTB-Starrgabel mit Gewindeschaft in 1 1/8". Schaftlänge mindestens 16cm. Farbe egal. Cantisockel sollte sie auch haben.



ich hab´ne "neue alte" Dyna-Max Gabel 16,0 Schaftlänge mit Gewinde.
guck mal hier.


----------



## paule123 (9. Dezember 2009)

das sieht gut aus! was stellst du dir denn preislich vor? 
ich muss auch nochmal genau messen damits dann keine böse überraschung gibt.

:edit:
achja, die ist schon für 26", bzw. wie lang ist die ganze gabel?


----------



## hendr1k (9. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Paule,
ja, klar MTB 26" 1 1/8, gerade, konifiziert, aus Reynolds Cromo.
ich will 40,- dafür haben, die Gabel gehört original zu einem Dynatech MT4 Titan Rahmen.
Bsp-bild
falls Interesse >PN


----------



## josch861131 (9. Dezember 2009)

KLEINistdieWelt schrieb:


> Kurbelgarnitur Truvativ Omnium silber 48T 175mm inkl.Innenlager/ Trickstuff Exzentriker silber/Chris King Stahlritzel 18T/ Distanzringe 38mm fÃ¼r Schraubritzel - ALLES NEU und Originalverpackt!- zu verkaufen: FP komplett inkl. Versand:350.-â¬



exzentriker solo? bzw- im set mit der kurbel?


----------



## NoxFranky (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich hÃ¤tte da noch ein gelbes Raleigh SSP. Preis wÃ¤re so um die 200â¬.

GruÃ Frank


----------



## mr.it (10. Dezember 2009)

oh hast du ein bild davon klingt interessant


----------



## NoxFranky (10. Dezember 2009)

mr.it schrieb:


> oh hast du ein bild davon klingt interessant


----------



## gmozi (11. Dezember 2009)

gmozi schrieb:


> Huhu
> 
> Wollte die Combo ursprünglich an meinem Radel fahren, hab dann aber direkt bei der Montage festgestellt, dass die Kombi einfach optisch nicht zum Rad passt. Daher habt ihr hier nun die Möglichkeit das Zeug zu ergattern.
> 
> ...



Lenker ist noch zu haben für 30  inkl.


----------



## snoeren (11. Dezember 2009)

*Rahmenset Bahnrad FUJI Track Pro - XL * 





*550 * - http://www.rennrad-news.de/rennrad-markt/showproduct.php?product=16675


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phon (11. Dezember 2009)

Suche:

- breites Ritzel 18-20T für BSA Gewinde (für Schraubkranznabe)
- BSA Konterring
- Renn- oder Ottonormal-Vorderbremse, sollte etwas höher sein
- 1" Gewindesteuersatz

Gerne auch im Tausch.

Micha


----------



## Deleted 30552 (11. Dezember 2009)

Neue Tioga Dawg Skinwall-Reifen

aus der Sammelbestellung sind noch Reifen zu haben:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=434269

Abgabe nur in den folgenden Kombinationen:

Kombination 1: Tioga Trail Dawg (vorne) zusammen mit einem Tioga Mud Dawg (hinten)

Kombination 2: Tioga Mud Dawg (vorne) zusammen mit einem Tioga Mud Dawg (hinten)

Preis: 38 Euro je Paar plus 7 Euro Versand als DHL-Paket


----------



## Ketchyp (12. Dezember 2009)

*Suche: *

-silbernen 1" Vorbau, Länge zw 50-100, guter Zustand! 
-schwarzen RR/Bahn Lenker ohne Kabelführung, Maß erstmal egal, hab noch keinen Vorbau 
-DX Ritzel o.Ä. 18-20 Zähne, gerne auch schon gut ausgenudelt, muss meine Bohrfähigkeiten drann testen.

Bitte per Pn


----------



## radFuchs (13. Dezember 2009)

guten abend,

*Suche:*
- Vierkant Kurbel 2fach mit 48 bis 52 Z. auf dem größten Blatt (oder am besten schon 1fach)
- Bahn-/Rennradlenker mit 25,4mm Klemmung, Breite ab 40cm abwärts

Meldung per PN.

Danke!


----------



## JunkieHoernchen (13. Dezember 2009)

Hätte noch einen Singlespeeder in silber mit Scheibenbremsen (mechanisch), Schutzblechen und Beleuchtung zu bieten. Preis 200 Euro; Rahmengröße 48cm.


----------



## Stilzicke (13. Dezember 2009)

JunkieHoernchen schrieb:


> Hätte noch einen Singlespeeder in silber mit Scheibenbremsen (mechanisch), Schutzblechen und Beleuchtung zu bieten. Preis 200 Euro; Rahmengröße 48cm.



Gibt es von dem Bike Bilder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JunkieHoernchen (13. Dezember 2009)

JunkieHoernchen schrieb:


> Hätte noch einen Singlespeeder in silber mit Scheibenbremsen (mechanisch), Schutzblechen und Beleuchtung zu bieten. Preis 200 Euro; Rahmengröße 48cm.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (13. Dezember 2009)

1xDiatech Tech99 Hebel, knappe 25,4mm Klemmung.  10,-




Ritchey Pro Vorbau+relativ defekter Ritchey Flatbar


----------



## VEITHY (14. Dezember 2009)

hi,

bin auf der suche nach nem roox danny´s vorbau länge 70-90mm 11/8" lenkerklemmung 25,4 am besten mit 0° steigung.

sowas hier:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oder den aktuelleren roox dann´s frd in 70mm mit 0° steigung





schreibt mir bitte ne pm wenn ihr was für mich habt... 

mfg daniel


----------



## Jagoda (15. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

nachdem sie mir mein geliebtes Rocky geklaut haben suche ich nun ein neues Singlespeed (MTB 46 oder 48 Rahmen!)
Wenn jemand was weiß oder eins zu viel hat kann ja vorkommen ;O) bitte melden! Kommt in gute Hände

Christine


----------



## divergent! (15. Dezember 2009)

ich hätte hier 2 starrgabeln. 1 1/8 gewinde.

gelb:162mm schaft, 32mm davon gewinde, ebh ca 395mm

pink: 155mm schaft, 30mm davon gewinde, ebh ca 395mm

beide gabeln haben kratzer sowie ösen fürs schutzblech.

je gabel 20 mit versand, oder beide zusammen für 35 mit versand in dtl.

brauche beide gabeln nun doch nicht fürs cadex da ich auf ahead umrüste.

wer was will pn!


----------



## VEITHY (17. Dezember 2009)

hab nen selle san marco rolls in weiß abzugeben, in original verpackung neu u unverbaut nos. neupreis liegt bei ca. 60 euro

verkauf das teil für 30 euro da der sattel durch die lagerung nen leichten gelbstich hat, aus diesem grund hier zum halben preis. laut internet soll man den glebstich mit hausmittelchen wieder strahlend weiß bekommen...










bei interesse bitte einfach ne pm an mich!


----------



## arrowfreak (17. Dezember 2009)

Hätte eine Crumpler Sloppy Joe zu verkaufen! Silber. Neu. Interesse? => PM.


----------



## spaboleo (17. Dezember 2009)

Hallihallo,

hat noch jemand ein Ritzel für die Disc-Aufnahme übrig? ("Disc Cog", Fixel oder wie auch immer genannt )
Quasi sowas: http://www.velosolo.com/shopdisc.html

Am Liebsten mit 19 Zähne...ich weiß exotisch :/ Aber vielleicht ist mir das Glück ja hold...

Danke 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## VEITHY (18. Dezember 2009)

such ne günstige fixed hinterradnabe, 36l, muß nix besunderes sein... formular, novatec oder sowas in der art, eben was günstiges! am besten keine flip flop nabe.

schreibt mir ne pm wenn ihr was für mich habt...


----------



## VEITHY (18. Dezember 2009)

suche außerdem noch lenkershims von 22,2 lenkern auf 25,4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VEITHY (18. Dezember 2009)

da is mir doch glatt eingefallen das ich noch ein fertiges (nicht mehr fahrbar aber nicht verbogen oder gebrochen) kettenblatt suche, lochkreis 110 es sollte so 42t haben u am besten schön schlicht sein u keine steighilfen haben. will daraus so ne art "rockring" machen... evtl hab t ihr ja noch sowas rumfahren.


----------



## VEITHY (18. Dezember 2009)

verkauft! Warte auf geldeingang



veithy schrieb:


> hab nen selle san marco rolls in weiß abzugeben, in original verpackung neu u unverbaut nos. Neupreis liegt bei ca. 60 euro
> 
> verkauf das teil für 30 euro da der sattel durch die lagerung nen leichten gelbstich hat, aus diesem grund hier zum halben preis. Laut internet soll man den glebstich mit hausmittelchen wieder strahlend weiß bekommen...
> 
> ...


----------



## bobtailoner (18. Dezember 2009)

hab noch einen rahmen abzugeben. komm leider nicht dazu ihn aufzubauen.












RH 58
steuersatz und innenlager sind dabei.
Ã¼ber vorbau und lenker kann man sprechen.
150,-â¬ VB


----------



## flott.weg (20. Dezember 2009)

Sehr schöner und schlanker DIAMOND BACK Vertex TR. True Temper Rohrsatz. 53er Rahmenhöhe. Neue CustTec Gabel. Kultige Ritchey Parts. LX-Kurbel, Cantis und LRS. Magic Gear mit HalfLink. Hinten ZMax WCS, vorne ONZA.   175










Nehme nen guten CD-Player oder nen schickes oldschool skateboard in zahlung. 

grüße jan


----------



## VEITHY (21. Dezember 2009)

VEITHY schrieb:


> da is mir doch glatt eingefallen das ich noch ein fertiges (nicht mehr fahrbar aber nicht verbogen oder gebrochen) kettenblatt suche, lochkreis 110 es sollte so 42t haben u am besten schön schlicht sein u keine steighilfen haben. will daraus so ne art "rockring" machen... evtl hab t ihr ja noch sowas rumfahren.



hat keiner sowas aufgehoben?


----------



## sir-florian (22. Dezember 2009)

*Suche:*

Singlespeed Kurbel

-Silber

-4-Kant

Alles anbieten


----------



## Dirt_Biker13 (23. Dezember 2009)

Hallo ich verkaufe folgende Stücke
1.Titus Clatch Zombie-1 Rahmen um 65  (ein paar Kratzer enthalten)





Preis ist verhandelbar und ohne Versankosten angegegben wer irgend was von diesen Sachen möchte oder noch eine Frage hat bitte per Nachricht an mich melden!!!


----------



## DeJeremy (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich Verkauzfe 26" Singlespeed Dirtbike. Mit Marzochi Bomberz1 130mm, hussefelt  vorbau Fun works Fat Maddam lenker,Xtreme m30- Dh Felgen Illmatic Rahem Wethepeople Sattel.
Preis könnt ihr vorschlagen.
Fotos in meinem Profil weil ich das hochladen hier nicht geregelt bekomme^^[


----------



## wannabe (24. Dezember 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bassismus (25. Dezember 2009)

Suche Singlespeed Rahmen 59-61cm 
Oldschool oder nicht egal.
Horizontale Ausfallenden

wer was in der richtung hat bitte (mit Bildern) Antworten, ich wäre sehr dankbar.

frohe weihnacht noch alle zam.


----------



## bobtailoner (25. Dezember 2009)

beide rahmen stehen zum verkauf.
pinarello
RH 57
für kleines geld abzugeben

rossin
RH 59
rahmen ist jetzt ein halbes jahr gefahren. lag zuvor lange im keller meines lokalen händlers. ist somit als neuwertig einzustufen.
columbus rohrsatz, sehr angenehme geometrie

mehr gerne per pn


----------



## wannabe (26. Dezember 2009)

aha aha der neue ist wohl da?!

war weihnachten gut zu dir?


----------



## don-quichotto (26. Dezember 2009)

Verkaufe 20" On-One Inbred Rahmen, der letztes Jahr frisch gepulvert und seitdem kaum gefahren wurde. Der Rahmen ist in einem super Zustand, hat eine winzige Delle am Oberrohr und ein paar winzige Staubkörner im Lack, was aber nur bei näherem Hinsehen auffällt. 
Es handelt sich hierbei noch um die etwas schönere Inbred Version mit reinen Singlepeed Ausfallenden ohne Schaltauge und Schaltzugösen.
Mit dabei ist eine Salsa Sattelklemme wahlweise in schwarz oder silber.

100 + 6 Versand









Außerdem hab ich passend zum Rahmen noch ne neuwertige silberne Thomson Stütze für 40 und nen silbernen Chris King Steuersatz für 80. 
Guckt einfach mal in meinen Bikemarkt!


----------



## chri55 (26. Dezember 2009)

Suche Lenkershims von 31.8 auf 25.4. wenn sowas jemand rumliegen hat, bitte PM.


----------



## Dirt_Biker13 (26. Dezember 2009)

Hallo ich verkaufe folgende StÃ¼cke
1.Titus Clatch Zombie-1 Rahmen um 50â¬* (ein paar Kratzer enthalten)





*Preis sind verhandelbar und ohne Versankosten angegegben wer den Rahmen mÃ¶chte oder eine Frage hat bitte per Nachricht an mich melden!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wannabe (26. Dezember 2009)

Der wird ja immer teuerer und er ist nichtmal annähernd 70 wert


----------



## realbiker (27. Dezember 2009)

Ich verkaufe eine Truvativ Hussefelt Isis Singlespeed Kurbel mit Kettenblatt. KÃ¼rbellÃ¤nge 175 mm! 

Bild muss ich erst machen daher ist dieses Bild eine Symbolfoto! Preis: 33 â¬ + Versand


----------



## Mr.ISLE (27. Dezember 2009)

Hallo erstmal,

ich möchte mein Orange Hitman verkaufen. Guter fahrbereiter Zustand, nur wenige Kratzer. Keine Beulen oder Risse. Gabel, Vorbau, Lenker sind kaum benutzt, neuwertig. Alles sehr gute und schöne Parts, stets gepflegt.
Race Face Kurbeln, Syncros DH-Nabe, Spank Vorbau und Lenker, Hope M4-Bremse, Marzocchi 4X Lopes Edition. Alle Lager, ob Naben oder Tretlager laufen seidenweich. 
Weitaus besser als ein ein Neurad mit Bowdenzugbremsen und 0-8-15 Parts für 800,-.
Es gibt noch Extraparts wie Maxxis-Hookworm, und ein guter teil roteloxierter Schrauben und Ersatzbremsbeläge dazu.

600,- incl. Versand


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (27. Dezember 2009)

Falls jemand Intresse an einem Bontrager Privateer in 44cm oder nen Brodie Kinetic18" Rahmen hat, sollte vielleicht mal im ClassicBasar gucken... 

Gruß Marco


----------



## Dirt_Biker13 (27. Dezember 2009)

wannabe schrieb:


> Der wird ja immer teuerer und er ist nichtmal annähernd 70 wert


 Hab ihn auf 50 schon geändert um 40 würde ich ihn hergeben!


----------



## wannabe (27. Dezember 2009)

dann schreib doch 40 hin


----------



## VEITHY (28. Dezember 2009)

Dirt_Biker13 schrieb:


> Hab ihn auf 50 schon geändert um 40 würde ich ihn hergeben!



denke die meisten werden dir jetzt auf jeden fall 50 euro für den rahmen bezahlen


----------



## t-age (1. Januar 2010)

Aloha und ein Frohes Neues,

verkaufe ein neuwertiges Surly 1x1-Rahmenset, schwarz gepulvert, 20"; 299  VHB.





Details und weitere Bilder gibt's im Bikemarkt

LG t-age


----------



## Pelegrino (4. Januar 2010)

Knacki1 schrieb:


> Laufräder eventuell auch hmm.... phil wood highflange /DeepV hinten/ DP18vorne/ sapim spokes, vorderrad sogut wie neu, hinterrad gebraucht, felge hat an einer stelle eine winzige delle (keine auswirkung auf reifensitz) und sonst ein paar kratzer, laufen gerade! inkl. 2 phil lockringe und ein 17er phil 1/8" ritzel - dachte so an.. 333Euro


 

Hab interesse am Hinterrad. Bitte melde dich per Pm bei mir.


Gruß


----------



## missmarple (4. Januar 2010)

*Verkaufe:

On One - Il Pompino Rahmenset (GrÃ¶sse L) inkl. Gabel, Steuersatz (FSA) und Innenlager (Token Alloy)*









(Der Gabelschaft ist inzwischen gekÃ¼rzt; Bilder vom Aufbau gibt's hier.)

Rahmen und Gabel wurden von KHUJAND matt schwarz gepulvert. 

Das Rad wurde nach dem Aufbau nur wenige Male gefahren, d.h. die Teile befinden sich in neuwertigem Zustand. Am Innenlager befinden sich umbaubedingt Montagespuren, welche die FunktionalitÃ¤t aber nicht beeinflussen.

Preis inkl. versichertem Versand innerhalb D: *VB â¬ 320,-*.



*Verkaufe

28" LRS: Miche Express Naben (120mm; fixed/free) mit Mach1 CFX Felgen (32 Loch), komplett schwarz bis auf die Bremsflanken *





Der LRS wurde max. 400 km gefahren und ist inzwischen von den Aufklebern befreit.

Preis inkl. versichertem Versand innerhalb D: *VB â¬ 190,-*.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (4. Januar 2010)

komplett oder als rahmenset zu verkaufen!


----------



## Dirt_Biker13 (4. Januar 2010)

Hallo ich verkaufe folgende Stücke
1.Titus Clatch Zombie-1 Rahmen um 50  (ein paar Kratzer enthalten)





Preis ist verhandelbar und ohne Versankosten angegegben wer irgend was von diesen Sachen möchte oder noch eine Frage hat bitte per Nachricht an mich melden!!!


----------



## To-bi-bo (4. Januar 2010)

Dirt_Biker13 schrieb:


> Hallo ich verkaufe folgende Stücke
> 1.Titus Clatch Zombie-1 Rahmen um 50  (ein paar Kratzer enthalten)
> 
> 
> ...



doch wieder 10 euro teurer? 

für 10 euro nehm ich ihn, aber auch nur damit du hier das forum nicht zumüllst


----------



## bobtailoner (5. Januar 2010)

alles was auf dem bild zu sehen ist steht zum verkauf!

-aerospoke vorderrad
-hinterrad miche primato pista, h plus son, dt competition, miche ritzel, miche träger
-2mal miche track kette
-miche primato pista kurbel set inkl innenlager und 48t gebhardt bahn kettenblatt
-token njs pedale inkl käfige und riemen
-selle italia flite titanium

bis auf den sattel sind alle teile neu. nie verbaut!
geb die teile her, da leider ein neues projekt gestorben ist.

preise und nähere infos gerne per pm


----------



## wannabe (6. Januar 2010)

warum das denn? ********!


----------



## bobtailoner (6. Januar 2010)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> hab noch einen rahmen abzugeben. komm leider nicht dazu ihn aufzubauen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
verkauft!*

rossin steht nicht mehr zum verkauf.

@wannabe: gerne per pm


----------



## Alex de Large (8. Januar 2010)

Schnelle UmrÃ¼stung von SSp auf 9fach Kettenschaltung auch ohne Schaltauge:








in der Bucht:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220537185365&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

FÃ¼r â¬ 65,-- zzgl. Versand nehme ich es raus (solange kein Gebot vorliegt).


----------



## NoxFranky (8. Januar 2010)

Moin,

gibts das Hone Schaltwerk auch einzeln?

Gruß Franky


----------



## Alex de Large (8. Januar 2010)

ja!

Nicht bei mir, aber bei Rose!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (8. Januar 2010)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> alles was auf dem bild zu sehen ist steht zum verkauf!
> 
> -aerospoke vorderrad
> -hinterrad miche primato pista, h plus son, dt competition, miche ritzel, miche träger
> ...



alles verkauft


----------



## mubi (8. Januar 2010)

hi.

verkaufe nos sugino kettenblatt.









lochkreis 110 
46t 
blau eloxiert 
minimalste lagerspuren
von der legendären sugino maxy cross kurbel.

25+versand


----------



## doncarlito (8. Januar 2010)

Verkaufe:

On One - Slot Dropout Inbred in 20" inkl. Salsa Gabel CroMoto und Ritckey Steuersatz!
Der Rahmen und die Gabel sind Disc only. Der Rahmen kann auch geschalten gefahren werden. 

Das ganze Set ist wenige Monate alt und hat fast keine km auf dem Buckel - einige kleinere Kratzer sind natÃ¼rlich zu finden. Verkaufe das Set weil ich lieber einen 18" hÃ¤tte. 

190â¬ exkl Versand aus der Schweiz. Mehr Bilder in meinem Album


----------



## bobtailoner (8. Januar 2010)

hab noch ein paar teile

hinterrad:
miche pista primato
velocity deep v electic blue
dt competition
17t ritzel
schwalbe reifen
120,-â¬




BrickLaneKines sattel
25,-â¬







Sugino Messenger mit gebhardt bahr KB, 44t
120,-â¬


----------



## missmarple (11. Januar 2010)

missmarple schrieb:


> *Verkaufe:
> 
> On One - Il Pompino Rahmenset (GrÃ¶sse L) inkl. Gabel, Steuersatz (FSA) und Innenlager (Token Alloy)*
> 
> ...




Preisaktualisierung:

Rahmenset VB â¬ 290,-

Laufradsatz VB â¬ 175,-


----------



## r0ckZ (11. Januar 2010)

Muss mich hier auch mal von einem Projekt verabschieden. Steht nur rum, wÃ¼rde eh nicht von mir gefahren werden und an die Wand hÃ¤ngen wÃ¤re zu schade.
WunderschÃ¶ner Bertin Rahmen aus den 60er/70ern, sehr gut erhalten. Hat natÃ¼rlich Lackmacken, aber die halten sich sehr gut in Grenzen. Farbe ist ein Metallic-Rot  RH 58, OR 57cm.
Es gibt alles dazu, was auf dem Bild zu sehen ist;

-Handpolierte Dura-Ace-Octalink-Kurbel (das war ein Akt ..) und Dura-Ace-Innenlager (besteht aus zwei "halben" Dura-Ace-Innenlagern, da es keine aktuellen Innenlager fÃ¼r das Ding gibt), 48er Gebhardt-Blatt (neu)

-Vorbau-Lenker-Kombi; Philips-Vorbau handpoliert, Lenker NoName - passt aber zum Vorbau von den MaÃen, CaneCreek Bremshebel (neu), BremszÃ¼ge (..), Steuersatz lÃ¤uft gut
-NoNameStÃ¼tze, passt aber in den Rahmen (26.2 glaube ich) & den Klemmbolzen

















VHB 222â¬

Dann noch den Laufradsatz von dem Projekt. Selber gebaut im letzten Winter, als ich noch im Radladen gearbeitet hab - Pro Laufrad eine Schicht, x-mal abgedrÃ¼ckt - hatte ja Zeit ...
-Miche Primato Pista Hochflansch-Naben, HR 126mm, neu
-silberne Speichen und Nippel (.. neu)
-Rigida DP18 Felgen (neu)
-die roten Reifen (ein dritter liegt noch im Keller, gibts dazu)
-17er Shimano DX Freilaufritzel (schon montiert)
-14er Miche-Ritzel + RitzeltrÃ¤ger (neu)
-16er Miche-Ritzel + RitzeltrÃ¤ger (gebraucht)





VHB 123â¬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olli (12. Januar 2010)

*Fixie Rahmenset zu verkaufen. *

Rahmen/Gabel von Cooper in Copper! Gabel mit Bremsloch, hinten keine Möglichkeit zur Bremsbefestigung.
Rahmenhöhe: OR hor. 56, SR sloping 54, entspricht eher 56/57.
Steuersatz CaneCreek
Stütze Alu Aero
Vorbau Alu
Lenker Kalloy
Sattel Turbomatic Titan

299.- zzgl. 7.- Versand

ACHTUNG: Nur was oben beschrieben ist! Nicht das Komplettbike!
Das Rahmenset ist eine Sonderanfertigung von Lee Cooper und kostet ohne Pulverung ca. 600.- neu. Pulverung nochmal ca. 75.-


----------



## r0ckZ (13. Januar 2010)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> Muss mich hier auch mal von einem Projekt verabschieden. Steht nur rum, würde eh nicht von mir gefahren werden und an die Wand hängen wäre zu schade.
> Wunderschöner Bertin Rahmen aus den 60er/70ern, sehr gut erhalten. Hat natürlich Lackmacken, aber die halten sich sehr gut in Grenzen. Farbe ist ein Metallic-Rot  RH 58, OR 57cm.
> Es gibt alles dazu, was auf dem Bild zu sehen ist;
> 
> ...


LRS ist verkauft.

Rahmen noch zu haben, 150 inkl Versand ohne Anbauteile (nur Gabel & Steuersatz)


----------



## Pecoloco (13. Januar 2010)

Anbauteile sind weg?


----------



## Radical (15. Januar 2010)

*No Name Rennradrahmen Stahl 57 cm*

Vermutlich vollständig verchromter Stahlrennradrahmen aus Columbus Aelle. SSP und Fixie tauglich. Höhe Mitte -Oberkante 57 cm.Noch nie gefahren, lediglich ein Shimano Innenlager verbaut, das bleibt drin. 

90  inkl. 

















*Specialized SSP Rennradrahmen + Gabel 54 cm*

Seinerzeit von Punx von Anlötteilen befreit und in dunkelmetallic neu gepulvert, seitdem nicht aufgebaut. Mitte - Oberkante 54 cm.

80  inkl. 


















*KHS Montana Team 1993 *

True Temper OX-II Rohrsatz. SSP taugliche Ausfaller die von mir noch ein bißchen aufgefeilt wurden. Tioga Steuersatz läuft gut und bleibt drin. Rh Mitte - OK Rohr 44cm. Farbton ist durch Blitz etwas Lila, in Realität eher ein kräftiges Dunkelblau.  

50  inkl.











B]diverse Kurbeln [/B]

2x Rx 100, 170 mm, 130er LK, für je 17,50  inkl.
1x Miche Team, neu für 25  inkl.







*Alu RR Gabel integriert NEU*

Schaft ungekürzt 300 mm 

25  inkl. 











*On One Track HR Nabe NEU*

32 Loch, 120mm .... VR mit 24 Loch gibs auch noch

20  inkl.


----------



## r0ckZ (15. Januar 2010)

Pecoloco schrieb:


> Anbauteile sind weg?


nö, aber wenn jemand die anbauteile nich braucht, kann er rahmen und gabel auch einzelnd kaufen


----------



## mubi (15. Januar 2010)

@ radical

1x Miche Team, neu fÃ¼r 25 â¬ inkl.

hÃ¤tte ich gern.

pn folgt


----------



## Catsoft (15. Januar 2010)

Moin!

DeKerf SSP 19,5" Bj. 2000 wg. falscher Rh. zu verkaufen. Der Lack ist in schlechtem Zustand, die Substanz des Rahmens ist gut. Kleine Delle am UR nÃ¤he Tretlager. (siehe Bild! Du siehst nix? Eben, so klein ist die ) DafÃ¼r keinerlei Chainsuck!

Preis: â¬ 350,-- inkl. Versand in D

Robert








(Such die Delle )





Weitere Bilder:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/25720


----------



## 3radfahrer (16. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

aus Platzgründen würde ich mich von meinem Singlespeeder trennen. Ist ein Pinarello Rahmen RH:61cm. (Wurde gestrahlt, grundiert und schwarz-matt lackiert).Aufbau war mitte 2009. Anlötteile sind noch vorhanden, d.h. es kann zum Rennrad zurückgerüstet werden!
Anbauteile:
-Shimano Ultegra 600 Kurbel, Bremsen, Naben 
-Cannondale c3 Sattelstütze
-Giant Alulenker, (nicht gut lackiert!)
-Deore Bremshebel
-Flatpedale
-Neuwertige Bereifung

Ich hab keine Ahnung, was ich dafür verlangen kann, deswegen macht mir bitte Angebote per PM!

Abholung wäre erwünscht (im Ruhrpott!)


----------



## To-bi-bo (16. Januar 2010)

*SUCHE:*

- Purple Teile, alles anbieten:

- Purple Schnellspanner (Einbaubreite VR 100mm, HR 135mm)
- Purple Sattelklemme oder Sattelklemmschraube
- Purple Lenker (25,4mm Klemmmaß, 500-600mm Breite)
- Purple Kettenblattschrauben, FSA Schrauben, Ventilkappen

bitte einfach alles mit Preisvorstellung und Bildern anbieten!


----------



## Deleted 8297 (16. Januar 2010)

Biete 

Geliano Rahmen-Gabelset Größe 57 inkl. Shimano 600 Steuersatz und RitcheyLogic CupAndCone Vierkant Innenlager.




Detailbilder gerne auf Anfrage. Weitere Teile wie Bremsen, Laufrad, Anbauteile vorhanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (16. Januar 2010)

macht mir bitte preisvorschläge!
das zeug soll raus!



bobtailoner schrieb:


> hab noch ein paar teile
> 
> hinterrad:
> miche pista primato
> ...


----------



## stöpsel84 (17. Januar 2010)

Hallo,suche ein 16" Rahmen in Stahl für 26" Laufräder,möchte mir ein Riemenbike aufbauen,der Rahmen muss nichts besonderes sein,Hauptsache er hat Singlespeedausfaller.Ich danke im voraus!!!


----------



## radFuchs (17. Januar 2010)

Bin auf der Suche nach einer 1" Gewindegabel, Schaft sollte min. 185-190mm lang sein.
Optimal wäre, wenn sie nur für "normale" Rennradbremsen geeignet wäre, d.h. keine Cantisockel.
Farbe und Material sind erstmal egal.


----------



## Deleted 8297 (17. Januar 2010)

Carnifex schrieb:


> Biete
> 
> Geliano Rahmen-Gabelset Größe 57 inkl. Shimano 600 Steuersatz und RitcheyLogic CupAndCone Vierkant Innenlager.
> 
> ...



-Rahmenhöhe 57cm Mitte-Oberkante
-Oberrohr horizontal 56,5cm Mitte-Mitte
-Horizontale Ausfaller nach vorn offen
-1" Gewindegabel
-Inkl. Steuersatz und Sattelstütze
-Zustand insgesamt gut, im Anbetracht des Alters natürlich Lackschäden vorhanden.

Weitere Bilder in der Galerie:http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/25782

Preis is Verhandlungssache


----------



## herrundmeister (17. Januar 2010)

Winterputz:

Kona Retro Road Cromoly Fork, 23cm Schaft, aus 2009er Paddy Waggon, wurde nur wenig bewegt.

VHB 60,- â¬









Kona Tektro R538 Bremse schwarz

VHB 12,- â¬





Kona RD Lenker und Vorbau 31,8 105 8 Grad

VHB 35,- â¬





Profile Design Century Lenkeraufsatz

VHB 20,- â¬









und jetzt noch was sonst noch so rumsteht und raus muss. Komplett oder auch einzeln
Peugeot Monza, DP18, Dura Ace Naben, Vittoria Rubino, Miche Team Kurbel mit 46er Gebhardt , 3TTT Lenker und Vorbau. Steuersatz muss ersetzt werden.

VHB 300,- â¬





!!! alle Preise inkl. Versand !!! Weiter Bilder http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/20347


----------



## Kittie (18. Januar 2010)

Rahmen und Gabel haben keine Bremsbohrungen. Der Hersteller ist mir leider nicht bekannt. Material ist natuerlich Stahl. Im Oberrohr sind einige Dellen UNTER dem Neuen Lack - ist halt immer auf der Bahn gefahren worden.

Geometrie 
Rahmenhoehe: 570mm
Oberrohr: 560mm
Steuerrohr: 164mm
Einbauhoeher: 380mm
Kettenstrebe: 390mm
Winkel auf Anfrage

Vorbau: 80mm
Lenkerbreite: 470mm

Teile

Vorbau: 3ttt Stahl Silber 80mm oder Shake 105mm

Lenker: NC17 Freeride CC2 Alu Rot Alu oder Nitto Bahn

Griffe: AME TRI Grau (1 Woche alt - besten Griffe der Welt)

Steuersatz: (muss ich nachschauen) 1Zoll klassischer Kugellager Steuersatz - frisch gefettet - laeuft TOP

Kurbel: Miche Primato Pista Silber (Geschmiedet aus 7075 Aluminium, gebürstet und anodisiert, LK144)

Innenlager: Miche Primato Pista (ISO, 107mm, 43,5mm Kettenlinie)

Kettenblatt: Gebhardt Bahnkettenblatt (1/8, LK144, 49T, Dural-Aluminium) 

Pedale: MKS Sylvan Road Silber

Pedalriemen: Feltbelts Schwarz (entgegen der Abbildung)

Kette: Wippermann Rotstern (8200 Newton Bruchlast)

Naben: Miche Primato Pista Bahnnaben Hochflansch 32L Rot 

Speichen: Sapin Race Silber

Nippel: Sapim Polyax Silber

Felgen: DT Swiss RR 415 (ja, 415 Gram) Grau

Reifen: VR Michelin Krylion Carbon mit Grauem Streifen HR Vittoria Rubino Schwarz

Ritzeltraeger: Miche 

Ritzel: Miche 17T

Lockring: Miche 

Sattelstuetze: 26,8mm Alu, Silber

Ohne Pedalen und Sattel (ich kann einen anderen -günstigen dabei legen)
Steuersatz laeuft TOP. Alle anderen Teile sind rund 100KM gefahren und in TOP Zustand. Das Rad könnte dem einen oder anderem bekannt vorkommen - ich habe es erTauscht und nicht gekauft.

Ich denke so an 600,-


----------



## Catsoft (18. Januar 2010)

Neuer Preis:  325,--



Catsoft schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> DeKerf SSP 19,5" Bj. 2000 wg. falscher Rh. zu verkaufen. Der Lack ist in schlechtem Zustand, die Substanz des Rahmens ist gut. Kleine Delle am UR nähe Tretlager. (siehe Bild! Du siehst nix? Eben, so klein ist die ) Dafür keinerlei Chainsuck!
> 
> ...


----------



## missmarple (18. Januar 2010)

missmarple schrieb:


> *Verkaufe:
> 
> On One - Il Pompino Rahmenset (Grösse L) inkl. Gabel, Steuersatz (FSA) und Innenlager (Token Alloy)*
> 
> ...




Preisaktualisierung (Preise jeweils inkl. versichertem Versand innerhalb D):

Pompino: EUR 270,-

LRS: EUR 165,-


Sonstige Preisvorschläge und Verhandlungen bitte per PN.


----------



## Dirt_Biker13 (18. Januar 2010)

Preis verhandelbar





Dirt_Biker13 schrieb:


> Hallo ich verkaufe folgende StÃ¼cke
> 1.Titus Clatch Zombie-1 Rahmen um VHB: 40 â¬ (ein paar Kratzer enthalten)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (18. Januar 2010)

Probier es doch im Bikemarkt, da ist auch eher das Publikum für einen Dirt- und Streetrahmen.

Wo ich schon mal hier bin:

Such ein Focale 44 Relax, 52 oder 55cm als Komplettrad. Vielleicht hat ja wer sowas...


----------



## Kittie (19. Januar 2010)

Da mein Angebot zwar Leser, aber keine Interessenten  hervor brachte, mache ich mal einen Preis, dem man nicht wiederstehen kann: 550,- Komplettrad (ohne Pedale) mit Auswahl der Lenker (selber Preis) bei Abholung!


----------



## andi. (19. Januar 2010)

*SUCHE*

26" MTB Rahmen, ssp tauglich

Rahmenhöhe grob um 19"
gerne auch mit starrgabel

möglichst günstig


gruß
andi


----------



## Catsoft (20. Januar 2010)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> DeKerf SSP 19,5" Bj. 2000 wg. falscher Rh. zu verkaufen. Der Lack ist in schlechtem Zustand, die Substanz des Rahmens ist gut. Kleine Delle am UR nähe Tretlager. (siehe Bild! Du siehst nix? Eben, so klein ist die ) Dafür keinerlei Chainsuck!
> 
> ...



verkauft!


----------



## r0ckZ (20. Januar 2010)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> Muss mich hier auch mal von einem Projekt verabschieden. Steht nur rum, wÃ¼rde eh nicht von mir gefahren werden und an die Wand hÃ¤ngen wÃ¤re zu schade.
> WunderschÃ¶ner Bertin Rahmen aus den 60er/70ern, sehr gut erhalten. Hat natÃ¼rlich Lackmacken, aber die halten sich sehr gut in Grenzen. Farbe ist ein Metallic-Rot  RH 58, OR 57cm.
> Es gibt alles dazu, was auf dem Bild zu sehen ist;
> 
> ...


NP: Rahmen, Gabel, Steuersatz: 150
komplett 200


----------



## wannabe (20. Januar 2010)

NOS Bahnlenker

tiptop







http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x218/pslone/DSC00192.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x218/pslone/DSC00193.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x218/pslone/DSC00194.jpg

30,-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (21. Januar 2010)

miche bahnkette
10,-



selle italia flite alps
30,-



hinterrad> miche primato pista fxd/ free, velocity deep v, dt swiss, schwlabe lugano, 17t ritzel
110,-



no name rennradlenker
10,-



3ttt lenker, 38cm
25,-



3ttt vorbau, 1", extra kurz
20,-



feetbelts
20,-



vorderrad> shimano nabe, ??? felge, neuer kenda reifen und neuer schwalbe schlauch
40,-



shimano pedale inkl haken und riemen
30,-


----------



## sir-florian (21. Januar 2010)

Moin. Suche silberne Kurbel, wenn möglich poliert. 4-Kant.

Alles anbieten


----------



## andi. (22. Januar 2010)

andi. schrieb:


> *SUCHE*
> 
> 26" MTB Rahmen, ssp tauglich
> 
> ...



hat sich erledigt.

Suche noch *4x kettenblattschrauben 5mm* lang! farbe, werkstoff egal.  fahrradshops um die ecke haben nichts vorrätig -.-


----------



## Knacki1 (25. Januar 2010)

würde das rad verkaufen. (sattelstütze und cockpit nicht dabei)

jemand interesse 

brauche reisegeld


----------



## bobtailoner (25. Januar 2010)

welche rahmenhöhe?!


----------



## Knacki1 (25. Januar 2010)

54cm


----------



## Ketchyp (25. Januar 2010)

*Suche:*

-Günstige 4Kant Kurbel + KB (42-46 Zähne)
-SSP Kit (Spacer+Ritzel (min16 Zähne, je nach KB )
-1" Vorbau, silber/schwarz, Länge Wurscht


----------



## wannabe (25. Januar 2010)

Knacki1 schrieb:


> blablub ich verkaufe rad



kannst du die teile mit preisen mal auflisten wenns denn einzeln rausgehen soll?!

danke


----------



## Tommi74 (25. Januar 2010)

Syntace Tria Lenker, 3-ttt Vorbau, schicke Shimano 105 Hakenbedale mit grauen Körbchen und weißen Riemchen, sowie neue 26" triafelgen gibt es hier:

http://shop.ebay.de/thodo74/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p4340


----------



## Knacki1 (25. Januar 2010)

wannabe schrieb:


> kannst du die teile mit preisen mal auflisten wenns denn einzeln rausgehen soll?!
> 
> danke



rahmen fort track 54cm melonengelb 222euro

rahmen+gabel(charge whisk)+campa record steuersatz 255euro

phil wood track fix/fix / deepV/ Dp18 LRS ist schon fast verkauft- würde um die 280euro kosten

sugino 75 kurbel in 170mm- mit innenlager und 48er sugino blatt- alles NJS - 160 euro oderso...

pedale mks sylvan track/ plastehaken/ mks alpha doublestraps- bombproof- beste kombination zum ernsthaft fahren, habe viele probiert. 80euro ??

fragen zum zustand und ob am preis noch was geht etc. bitte per PN!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arrowfreak (25. Januar 2010)

*Biete*: Crumpler Sloppy Joe





*Suche*: Seitenzugbremse fürs Vorderrad, auch mit Bremshebel (keine Rennbügel-Bremshebel), kein Leichtbau, Bremspower hat Vorrang.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (25. Januar 2010)

Diatech Tech99 Rechts


----------



## Knacki1 (25. Januar 2010)

ich hätte eine neuwertige campagnolo mirage rennradbremse in schwarz für vorne!







sehen so aus 

10er inkl. versand?


----------



## ottokarina (25. Januar 2010)

wo ist nun der unterschied zwischen der bremse vorn und hinten. hab das schon bei diversen rennrad- und v-brakes gelesen. es bleibt mir aber noch unerklärlich.


----------



## Kittie (25. Januar 2010)

Die Schraube ist hinten kürzer....
V-Brake ist egal.


----------



## wannabe (25. Januar 2010)

ja die schraube kann man aber auch austauschen


----------



## stöpsel84 (25. Januar 2010)

Bin auf der suche nach einem 26" singlspeedrahmen mit der größe 16"
bitte alles anbieten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kittie (26. Januar 2010)

Verkaufe:
Nitto B125 Bahnlenker, 400 breit, 25,4 Klemmung, Stahl und
Sakae Vorbau, 100 lang, 25,4 Klemmung, 1Zoll
Beides Neu!
Nur Zusammen wegen Fehlkauf. 
NUR 40,- + 5,- Versand


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Januar 2010)

Knacki1 schrieb:


> würde das rad verkaufen. (sattelstütze und cockpit nicht dabei)
> 
> jemand interesse
> 
> brauche reisegeld






Schöööönes Rad!! Wenn ich flüssig wäre...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (26. Januar 2010)

missmarple schrieb:


> *Verkaufe:
> 
> On One - Il Pompino Rahmenset (Grösse L) inkl. Gabel, Steuersatz (FSA) und Innenlager (Token Alloy)*
> 
> ...




Neue Preise (jeweils inkl. versichertem Versand innerhalb D):

Pompino: EUR 255,-

LRS: EUR 155,-

... oder als "Komplettpaket" (inkl. Versand innerhalb D) für EUR 395,-.


Hinweis: Den LRS möchte ich nach Möglichkeit komplett verkaufen und nicht nur das HR...

Sonstige Preisvorschläge und Verhandlungen bitte per PN.


----------



## stöpsel84 (26. Januar 2010)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Schöööönes Rad!! Wenn ich flüssig wäre...



Was soll kosten dat gute Stück?


----------



## wesselow (28. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

verkaufe ein On-One Pompino.

Ausstattung:
Rahmen: On-One Pompino XL (120mm)
Gabel: On-One (100mm)
LRS: On-One (18Z u. 20Z)
Sattelstütze: On-One
Lenker: On-One Midge
Bremshebel: Tektro
Bremsen: Campa Mirage V-Brakes
Sattel: On-One
Reifen: Michelin Pro2Race
Kurbel: Truvativ Elita (48Z)
Klemme: On-One
Steuersatz: FSA Orbit
Vorbau: "Planet X Superlight" 110 mm
Pedale: Noname mit Powergrips






VB: 350 Euro

Abholung in Berlin oder zzgl. realer VK.

MfG
wesselow


----------



## Knacki1 (28. Januar 2010)

so ich hab mal bilderchen gemacht











170er sugino 75 mit 48er sugino blatt- KOMPLETT NJS! gebraucht wie auf dem foto zu sehen- 155euro inkl. versand

pedale- mks sylvan track, -gebraucht,plastehaken und mks alpha fit doublestraps aus feinstem echtleder mit nylon einlage- bombproof- leicht gebraucht
66euro


außerdem noch eine charge whisk fork- gebraucht- für 60euro

und eine aktuelle campa mirage rennradbremse für vorne- schwarz, kaum gebraucht- 10euro

und noch einen syntace duraflite 2014

gekürzt - guter gebrauchter zustand- 19euro inkl. versand


alle preise mehr oder weniger vhb! schreibt mich einfach an


----------



## stöpsel84 (28. Januar 2010)

wesselow schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> verkaufe ein On-One Pompino.
> 
> ...



Was heist größe xl in cm?


----------



## bonebreaker666 (28. Januar 2010)

Erster Frühjahrsputz, mehr Bilder in meinem Album: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/12097

*1.- Dia-Compe PC-8* Bremshebel, purple, NOS & OVP, nie verbaut *-> EUR 28,-*




*2.- Ritchey Griffe*, NOS & OVP *-> EUR 7,-*




*3.- Syncros Cattlehead*, 1" 140mm ~15°, incl. Alukappe, leichte Gebrauchsspuren seitlich, Hammerhead i.O. *-> EUR 29,-*




*4.- ROOX S4 Stütze*, 29,4mm 430mm lang, Spuren von schlecht entgratetem Sitzrohr im unteren Bereich *-> EUR 20,-*




*5.- LOOK S2S* Clickpedale, gebraucht, technisch voll funktionsfähig, Auslösehärte beidseitig verstellbar von 5 bis 14 Nm, kugel- & nadelgelagert *-> EUR 25,-*




*6.- LX Schnellspanner* VR/HR, gebraucht, HR größere Kratzer *-> EUR 7,-*




*10.- MICHELIN Wildgripper* Sprint NOS, unmontiert *-> EUR 25,-*




*11.- NC 17 Neopren* Steuerstazschutz *-> EUR 5,-*, Forkboots ( 180mm lang, kürzbar) *-> EUR 12,- *alles NEU & nie verbaut




*13.-* *Shimano Innenlager BB-UN51* 113er Achse/73er Gehäuse,weicher Lauf *-> EUR* *10,-*




*14.- XT V-Brakes BR-M739* die 2te Version mit den verstärkten, schwarzen Anlenkungen, gebraucht, alle Logos intakt, mit Schrauben & Pipes *-> EUR 40,-*




*Preise jeweils zzgl. Versand (DHL)!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m(A)ui (29. Januar 2010)

bonebreaker666 schrieb:


> *13.-* *Shimano Innenlager BB-UN51* 113er Achse/73er Gehäuse,weicher Lauf *-> EUR* *10,-*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Versand fuer 2,20 im Brief moeglich?

gruss,
maui


----------



## bobtailoner (29. Januar 2010)

noch zu haben!!!
muss weg!!!



kurbel auch gerne ohne kettenblatt!


----------



## _booze_ (30. Januar 2010)

*Truvativ Stylo Kurbel - 15â¬ exkl. Versand* *reserviert*

Ohne Innenlager, ohne KB, nur die 2 Arme (175mm) und die Schraube fÃ¼r den linken Arm, Lack weitestgehend intakt, alle Logos und Beschriftungen noch intakt!



 




*Shimano Deore BR-M525 Scheibenbremse - 20â¬ exkl. Versand* *reserviert*

Vorne + Hinten, 160mm Scheiben, mit allem Befestigungsmaterial, Adapter auf IS v+h, befÃ¼llt und gebrauchsfertig, nix besonderes aber unkaputtbar und gut.


----------



## DER_DEPP (31. Januar 2010)

Verkaufe Velocity B43 LRS Farbe: Antifreeze

habe ihn erst 6km gefahren. leider ist mein knie kaputt und werde in nächster zeit nichtmehr so oft fixed fahren können und rumstehen is das zu schade.
habe wie man auf dem bild sieht vorne gebremst. die farbe geht dadurch nicht! ab sondern nur gummiabrieb sammelt sich.

Die B43 felgen sind noch tiefer als die deep V und soweit ich weiss in deutschland nicht erhältlich.

bei interesse bitte eine pn an mich  habe mir so 229 inkl. versand vorgestellt.

Hier ein bild wo sie an meinem rahmen dran sind. reifen, schläuche, felgenband sind nicht dabei.


----------



## arrowfreak (31. Januar 2010)

arrowfreak schrieb:


> *Biete*: Crumpler Sloppy Joe



Update: 120


----------



## r0ckZ (31. Januar 2010)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> Muss mich hier auch mal von einem Projekt verabschieden. Steht nur rum, würde eh nicht von mir gefahren werden und an die Wand hängen wäre zu schade.
> Wunderschöner Bertin Rahmen aus den 60er/70ern, sehr gut erhalten. Hat natürlich Lackmacken, aber die halten sich sehr gut in Grenzen. Farbe ist ein Metallic-Rot  RH 58, OR 57cm.
> Es gibt alles dazu, was auf dem Bild zu sehen ist;
> 
> ...


muss wech .. 
NP Rahmen, Steuersatz, Gabel, Stütze: 140 inkl. Versand


----------



## bomdia (31. Januar 2010)

hi, suche ein alu-sattelstütze mit dem durchmesser 25,8, die am besten weiter als 15 cm rausgeht..


----------



## stöpsel84 (31. Januar 2010)

Ich suche immernoch 26" rahmen mit einer höhe von 16" oder ca. 46 cm.surly 1x1 oder ähnliches.danke


----------



## bike punx (1. Februar 2010)

Nos, unaufgebaut, ungefahren, leichte schrammen im Lack vom Lagern- sollten mit politur weg gehen!

Sollte schwer sein, sowas in Neu noch zu finden.

Columbus Rohrsatz! Schoene Muffen! 

Rh. 61 cm( mitte-ok)
Or 58cm

235euro


----------



## Tobirace (1. Februar 2010)

Ist das der Orginallack?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike punx (1. Februar 2010)

denke schon, wie gesagt die Ausfallenden und das BB sprechen eine deutliche Sprache, noch nie aufgebaut gewesen.....

Es gab auch decals dabei, die waren aufgrund des alters aber nicht mehr nutzbar, daher denke ich Originallack


----------



## gmozi (1. Februar 2010)

Tobirace schrieb:


> Ist das der Orginallack?



Glaub ich eher nicht!


----------



## Tobirace (1. Februar 2010)

Eventuell wars mal so einer:
http://images1.wikia.nocookie.net/fahrrad/images/1/12/Benotto_-_Bahnrahmen.jpg
Aber in weiß sieht er auch super aus.


----------



## bobtailoner (1. Februar 2010)

noch zu haben:



130mmlochkreis
165mm kurbelarmlÃ¤nge
75,-â¬ VB



130mm locchkreis
44t
20,-â¬


----------



## stöpsel84 (1. Februar 2010)

hallo hat irgendeiner noch ein surly 1x1 rumliegen oder ähnliches?bitte alles anbieten.danke


----------



## ChristophK (1. Februar 2010)

*VERKAUFE*

selle san marco titan sattel 25 VHB






Salt/Wellgo Plattformpedalen industriegelagert und nur am cruiser gefahren. 2 pins sind verlorengegangen, aber nur "herausgefallen". wenn ich noch madenschrauben finde, setze ich neue rein. 25 VHB







dann habe ich hier noch neue primo griffe
6 VHB oder so...






Stronglight Kettenblatt 46T guter Zustand Lochkreis 94mm, 12






Stronglight Kettenblatt 34T Lochkreis 94mm guter Zustand 12






Ausserdem habe ich noch Faltreifen (28"), Kurbeln und Naben rumliegen. davon muss ich allerdings erst aussortieren und Fotos machen. Bei Interesse kann aber schon vorher angefragt werden.

Alle Preise sind selbstverständlich verhandelbar.


----------



## bronx82 (1. Februar 2010)

bike punx schrieb:


> denke schon, wie gesagt die Ausfallenden und das BB sprechen eine deutliche Sprache, noch nie aufgebaut gewesen.....
> 
> Es gab auch decals dabei, die waren aufgrund des alters aber nicht mehr nutzbar, daher denke ich Originallack



Hallo,
habe den selben Rahmen + Gabel.
Der damalige Importeur von Benotto hat die Rahmen weiß überlackieren lassen, nachdem er nicht mehr Benotto vertrieben hat...ich habe die weiße Lackschicht vorsichtig abgekratzt und feststellen müssen, dass der Originallack unter dem weißen Kleid versteckt ist...
Laut Aussage eines Lackierers kann man da leider nichts machen, um den Originallack zu erhalten...

Lediglich eine große Fläche freimachen und mit einem Messgerät den Farbcode analysieren...

Nun gut,
aber der Preis für den Rahmen ist Fair!

Beste Grüße!


----------



## bike punx (1. Februar 2010)

gmozi schrieb:


> Glaub ich eher nicht!



glauben heisst nicht wissen... who cares...


----------



## firefly27 (2. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

ich suche ein Miche Primato Innenlager in gutem Zustand.

Achslänge: 107mm
4-Kant ISO
Gewinde: BSA

Vielen Dank und beste Grüße
Firefly


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stöpsel84 (2. Februar 2010)

Hallo liebe Singlespeeder,ich koriegiere meine Anfrage nach einem SSP MTB Rahmen,er soll doch statt 16" jetzt lieber 18" haben.danke


----------



## bonebreaker666 (2. Februar 2010)

Aktualisierte Liste mit teils neuen Preisen:



bonebreaker666 schrieb:


> Erster Frühjahrsputz, mehr Bilder in meinem Album: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/12097
> 
> *1.- Dia-Compe PC-8* Bremshebel, purple, NOS & OVP, nie verbaut *-> EUR 25,-*
> *2.- Ritchey Griffe*, NOS & OVP *-> EUR 6,-*
> ...


----------



## _booze_ (3. Februar 2010)

_booze_ schrieb:


> *Truvativ Stylo Kurbel - 15 exkl. Versand* *reserviert*
> *Shimano Deore BR-M525 Scheibenbremse - 20 exkl. Versand* *reserviert*


*verkauft!*


----------



## wannabe (3. Februar 2010)

Ich biete:

Laufrad

Halo Track Fixed/Free Nabe
Velocity Deep V Purble Felge
Speichen DT Swiss oder so

Die Nabe ist wie neu und läuft weich rund.
Die Felge allerdings ist gebraucht und das sieht man auch. (siehe Foto)
Kratzer und ne ganz kleine Delle.
Alt ist das Laufrad nicht und läuft fein.
Nicht für Bremsen geeignet
Reifen gibts von mir aus auch dazu, Felgenband ist drin.











Ich bitte um Angebote via PM


----------



## metriod (3. Februar 2010)

SUCHE

Bahngabel mit Bohrung für dieses Rad:
http://i.ebayimg.com/17/!Bk,rDVQ!2k~$(KGrHqYH-EYEs+4iSgPhBL(dkf0q+g~~_12.JPG

Versand nach Wien notwendig.


Danke im Voraus


----------



## FlamingMoe (4. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute!
Suche für mein aktuelles Projekt noch folgende Teile:
- XC-Sattel in braun (mittelbraun, kein ocker und kein dunkelbraun), gebraucht oder neu
- Farblich dazu passende Griffe, neu
- einen Satz möglichst günstiger Scheibenbremsen, befüllt und dicht, 160mm. 
- 40er Kettenblatt in schwarz, 4-loch, LK 104mm
- zwar nicht singlespeed, aber trotzdem benötigt (wenn ich schonmal dabei bin  :   RR-Kassette und -Schaltwerk

Also wenn jemand was rumliegen hat was schon Schimmel ansetzt, ruhig melden =)

Danke, 
mfG

Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Volkito (5. Februar 2010)

Such einen Charge Plug Bahnrahmen. Gerne mit Gabel und Steuersatz in Größe M-L
Grüße,
Volker


----------



## wannabe (5. Februar 2010)

Verkaufe *neue* NS BIKES Fundamental Gabel Schwarz






PM bei Interesse


----------



## gmozi (5. Februar 2010)

Geht fÃ¼r 350 â¬ raus.
RahmenhÃ¶he und OberrohrlÃ¤nge reiche ich morgen nach.
Bin 1.81m und passe gut drauf 

*Rahmen / Gabel:* Mondia  mit schÃ¶nem gemufften Reynolds Rohrsatz
*Vorbau:* Origin 8 Stem
*Lenker:* XLC Flatbar
*Griffe:* von nem Focus Crosser
*Steuersatz:* 105er
*Bremse:* 105er + Tektro Crosshebel
*Antrieb:* Miche Team Kurbel + Gebhart 46T Kettenblatt + Miche Lager
*Pedale:* Standard KÃ¶rbchen
*StÃ¼tze: *Prism + AdapterhÃ¼lse
*Sattel:* Bontrager
*LaufrÃ¤der:* Origin 8 Naben mittels Sapim Race Spokes auf Velocity Deep V + gÃ¼nstige 23er MÃ¤ntel
*Ritzel / Lockring:* Surly 16T + Surly Lockring
*Kette:* Standard


----------



## Boramaniac (5. Februar 2010)

*NOTVERKAUF*

ebay: MONDIAL Fixie






Gruß Bora


----------



## josch861131 (6. Februar 2010)

<br><br>




<br><br>




<br><br>
Rahmen, Stütze, Vorbau - Titan<br>
Gabel - Salsa<br>
Steuersatz - FSA<br>
Kurbel - FSA Grossamer<br>
Bremsanlage - TPR Titan<br>
Laufräder - M. Crossride<br>
<br><br>

Maße (M-M): <br>
<br>
RH: 440<br>
OR: 560<br>
Steuerrohr: 120<br>
Kettenstrebe: 430<br>
<br>
Verarbeitung ist Top. Wunderschoene Schweissnaehte. Das Rad ist in absolut neuwertigen Zustand! <br><br>

Ich hoffe ich hab das richtig gemesse, ich bin net so bewandert mit MTBs, wenns so nicht hinhauen kann, dann mess ich nochmal. <br><br>


Rad kommt ohne Sattel, ohne Pedale. Salsasattelklemme ist mittlerweile getauscht, jetzt mit Schwarze mit Inbus. Ich brauch leider was groesseres. <br><br>

Kaufoptionen: 

1) Komplettrad = 850 Euro
2) Rahmen, Gabel und Steuersatz = 450 Euro
3) Rahmen, Gabel, Steuersatz, Sattelstütze und Vorbau = 550 Euro

Tauschoptionen:

1) Titanrahmen 18-20 Zoll (Abhängig von der Geometrie)


----------



## Kittie (6. Februar 2010)

Oohhh, das kenne ich doch! Soll´s schon wieder wecchh? Dein (mein) Bahnrad ist auch einem Colnago Rennrad gewichen...
Ich hoffe, du hast es gut behandelt   

mfg Ronny

PS: War ein echt tolles Bike!


----------



## moe 11 (7. Februar 2010)

Muss meinen Koga Myata Rahmen mit zubehör abgeben.

Rahmengröße: 58cm

Mit dabei sind: 
Gabel (Koga Myata), Steuersatz, Kurbel (Shimano 600), Innenlager (Shimano 600), Kettenblatt 42Z, Vorbau (SR Royal), Lenker (ITM), Sattelstütze (SR Laprade), Pedale (SR)

VHB 150,-


----------



## mete (7. Februar 2010)

Ich habe auch noch einen Singelstar Titanium 19T mit dazugehörigen Carbonspacern (hab' ich mal selbst gemacht, passt für eine Kettenlinie von rund 50mm auf 8/9-fach Freiläufe). Am liebstenTausch gegen ein White-Ritzel mit 16T oder 19 Zähnen. Oder VHB 95,- für Ritzel und Spacer.


----------



## FalloutBoy (8. Februar 2010)

Trenne mich von einem *Surly 1x1 Rahmen (ohne Gabel)*, da das geplante SSP-Projekt nun doch einem anderen Projekt weichen muss 













Verkauft wird unter Ausschluss der Gewährleistung. Der Rahmen hat Gebauchs- und Montagespuren an den Ausfallenden, ist aber ansonsten in gutem Zustand. Ich habe den Rahmen vor ca. einem Jahr gebraucht hier im Forum erworben, habe ihn selber aber aus Zeit- und Platzgründen nie aufgebaut. Besichtigung ist natürlich möglich und erwünscht; der Rahmen steht in Hamburg.

*VHB: 220,- inkl. Versand*


----------



## bobtailoner (8. Februar 2010)

*muss weg!*



verkaufe dieses sugino messenger ltd kurbel in electric blue

Material Kurbel: Aluminium
Material Kettenblatt: Aluminium, CNC-gefertigt
Aufnahme: 5-Arm, 130mm
Länge: 165mm
Achse: Vierkant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (8. Februar 2010)

*SUCHE:*

4 Kettenblattschrauben und Muttern fürs große Blatt. (Umrüstung von 3- auf 2-fach.)
- kurz
- schwarz
- Alu
- neu oder so gut wie neu


----------



## 4you2 (8. Februar 2010)

Neuer Laufradsatz

VR  Mavic 521 36 Loch, 559x21, Halo 2.0mm Speichen schwarz,
     NS Bikes Roller 20" 2009 Nabe mit 6-Loch Bremsscheibenaufnahme,
     industriegelagert, CNC-Fräsungen, Einbaubreite 110mm,
     20mm Steckachse mit 9mm Adapter; ca.1050g ohne Steckachse

     75 Euro + Versand

HR  Mavic EX 721 32 Loch, 559x21, Halo 2.0mm Speichen weiß,
     NS Bikes Coaster SS Pro Nabe 2009 mit 6-Loch  
     Bremsscheibenaufnahme, industriegelagert, CNC-Fräsungen,
     6061 Aluminium,
     inklusive 10er-Ritzel, Einbaubreite 135mm, mit Befestigungsmuttern,
     ca.1320 g

     80 Euro + Versand

     Komplett 140 Euro + Versand     Bilder siehe Bikemarkt


----------



## mügge (8. Februar 2010)

servus...

stelle mein singlespeedbike zum verkauf. is mit freilauf. bei fragen und ernsthaften ageboten bei mir melden. 







schönen abend noch


----------



## xandermann (8. Februar 2010)

verkaufe mein fixie da ich es viel zu selten gefahren bin und seit monaten nur rumsteht....

der rahmen ist gebraucht gekauft, fabrikat kann ich leider nicht sagen (soweit ich weiss ein deutscher rahmenbauer, wer es erkennt kann mich gern aufklären). meines wissens hats der vorbesitzer nur auf der bahn gefahren, ich selbst höchstens 5mal im sommer in die stadt und wieder zurück. keine sprünge, keine treppen, kein polo...keine beulen
der rahmen hat keine klassische sattelklemmung, sondern einen eingebauten Konus in der Sattelstütze (wie bei einem vorbau)
alle einzelteile sind neu dazugekauft worden!!!

Rahmen/Gabel: RH57, gebraucht, absolut neuwertig
Vorbau: 3t 90mm
Steuersatz: Campagnolo 
Sattelstütze: ? mit integrierter Konusklemmung
Naben: Velocity schwarz 32H
Ritzel: Shimano SS-7600 Track Cog, schwarz, 16T - 1/8 
Felgen: Velocity Deep-V-NonMSW-700c, 32H, schwarz
Speichen: DT Swiss 2,0/1,8/2,0 schwarz
Nippel: Sapim Messing schwarz 14mm
Reifen: Schwalbe Lugano, 700x23c - schwarz 
Schläuche: Continental Race 28 Ventillänge 42mm
Felgenband: Schwalbe Felgenband - High Pressure , 28 
Lenker: Nitto B-2520AA Flat-Bar, silber + Nitto Bar-Shims
Griffe: Odyssey Signature Adam Banton, schwarz 
Sattel: Selle San Marco Regal 
Kurbel: Sugino RD-2 Messenger, 165mm, schwarz, 46T 
Pedale: MKS Sylvan Track Pedals, silber/schwarz, 9/16 
Riemen: Soma Leather Double Toe Straps, schwarz 
Toe Clips: MKS Steel Toe Clips, chrom, L 
Kette: Wippermann Weisstern 1 1/8 chrom 

hat mich in summe 1000 gekostet. zustand ist wie neu!!!

800 + versandkosten 
oder abholung in münchen

bei interesse bitte nachricht schreiben. größere bilder gibts natürlich auf anfrage per email.
reingehauen...


----------



## To-bi-bo (10. Februar 2010)

Die folgenden drei Rahmen + Gabeln suchen einen neuen Besitzer:










und das Teil im Anhang. Keine Dellen, Risse oder ähnliches. Rahmenhöhen 54cm das goldene, das schwarze 56~ und das blaue ~60

Preise sind verhandelbar, macht vorschläge.
Versand möglich.

mfg Tobias


----------



## mete (11. Februar 2010)

mete schrieb:


> Ich habe auch noch einen Singelstar Titanium 19T mit dazugehörigen Carbonspacern (hab' ich mal selbst gemacht, passt für eine Kettenlinie von rund 50mm auf 8/9-fach Freiläufe). Am liebstenTausch gegen ein White-Ritzel mit 16T oder 19 Zähnen. Oder VHB 95,- für Ritzel und Spacer.



Wenn zu teuer, möge man mir realistische Vorschläge unterbreiten.


----------



## mügge (11. Februar 2010)

sry...des bild is abhanden gekommen...hier nochmal: 






hÃ¤tte gern 700â¬ dafÃ¼r....preis is aber auch verhandelbar...
bei interesse PN oder mail...


----------



## DER_DEPP (11. Februar 2010)

DER_DEPP schrieb:


> Verkaufe Velocity B43 LRS Farbe: Antifreeze
> 
> habe ihn erst 6km gefahren. leider ist mein knie kaputt und werde in nächster zeit nichtmehr so oft fixed fahren können und rumstehen is das zu schade.
> habe wie man auf dem bild sieht vorne gebremst. die farbe geht dadurch nicht! ab sondern nur gummiabrieb sammelt sich.
> ...



steht noch zum verkauf. preis ist verhandelbar.

hier nochmal das bild:


----------



## mr.spoke (12. Februar 2010)

verkaufe ein "zerlegtes" Specialized Stumpjumper 1994:

Zustand der Teile ist gut, alle sehr wenig bewegt

Specialized Stumpi 17" Rahmenset (OR 56cm / MM 43cm / MO 46cm),  Pulver RAL 9001
Rahmen ist komplett von Gegenhaltern ... befreit, Minidelle im Unterrohr, Stumpigabel, Steuersatz FSA Orbit,*250â¬*























Surly LR-Satz, VR 2fach / HR 3fach gekreuzt, 32Loch, DT Speichen, Mavic XM 317, Naben haben neue Lager bekommen *150â¬*











Surly Kettenspanner (mit zwei Federn)*40â¬*











White Industries Ritzel 17Z *70â¬*, mit Rohloff SLT99 *90â¬*





Salsa SUL Vorbau, 120mm, 10Â° *Verkauft*

Salsa Shaft StÃ¼tze, 27,2mm x 410, sw matt *Verkauft*

XT HII Kurbel (770`er Serie) mit Lager und RF DH 36Z, sw oder RF Stnd. 32Z silber *80â¬*





RF DH Kettenblatt 38Z, sw *15â¬*





RF Kettenblatt 32Z, silber *15â¬*

DMR V12 Pedalen sw *40â¬*





Specialized Phenom Gel143 Sattel *35â¬*











XT V-Brakes mit Bremshebeln (770`er Serie) *60â¬*





weitere Bilder in meinem Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lizzard (12. Februar 2010)

Den phenom hätte ich genre!


----------



## arrowfreak (12. Februar 2010)

*Suche immernoch eine Rennradbremse für vorne plus Hebel für gerade Lenker.*


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (13. Februar 2010)

Biete zum Verkauf an...

Race Face YX Sattelstütze. Wurde mit Shim kurz gefahren,Kratzer nur am untersten Ende,siehe Bilder 26,8mm,39cm lang. 48,- inkl. Versand





Sunn Gabel,Ahead,1 1/8",17,2cm Schaftlänge,Einbauhöhe 39cm. 21,- inkl. Versand







GT Gabel,1 1/8", Schraubschaft 19,5cm davon 4cm Gewinde,am oberen Ende,Einbauhöhe 41cm.Die Gabel ist schon ordentlich zerschrammelt 14,- inkl. Versand







...weite Bilder sind im Album zu finden.

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Sidneyy (13. Februar 2010)

Ich suche einen, wenn möglich auch zwei "Kettenspanner" zum fixieren des HR SS.

z.B. Surly Tuggnut, von anderen Herstellern habe ich bisher nichts ähnliches gefunden, freue mich aber auch über Angebote von anderen Herstellern oder Noname, solange sie ihren Zweck erfüllen.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus für eure Angebote!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (13. Februar 2010)

EntrÃ¼mpel gerade meinen Keller und hÃ¤tte ein Rahmenkit fÃ¼r Bastler abzugeben:






Deswegen habe ich es aufgeben und mir ein neues Rahmenkit besorgt:



Achse des Lager ist beim Antritt gebrochen, und ich habe ehrlich gesagt weder die Ersatzteile noch die Lust welche zu besorgen. DÃ¼rfte auch recht schwierig sein.

Und so kÃ¶nnte es aussehen, bzw. sah es aus:




Dabei wÃ¤ren: Rahmen (55cm RahmenhÃ¶he/135mm Hinterbau/26"/Stahl), Steuersatz/Gabel/Vorbau/Lenker, VR Bremse mit Bremshebel von Diatech (25,4mm Klemmung, NP 50â¬/Paar) und defektes Lager wie auf dem Bild. 

Aufgrund der Tatsache dass ich das Ganze eher als defekt verkaufe, der Rahmen schon einen recht krassen used-look hat, das Lager noch Probleme bereiten wird und ich keine Lust auf Ãrger nachher habe geht das Ganze fÃ¼r 30â¬ ink. Versand an Bastler weg.


Martin


----------



## moe 11 (14. Februar 2010)

moe 11 schrieb:


> Muss meinen Koga Myata Rahmen mit zubehör abgeben.
> 
> Rahmengröße: 58cm
> 
> ...



Preis Update VHB 130,-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b.olaf (15. Februar 2010)

Verkaufe eine neue Wippermann Weißstern 108 Singlespeed Kette. 

7 Euro plus 2,50 Versand (Maxibrief). 

Kostet sonst 12 Euro bei Singlespeedshop.de


----------



## kingmoe (15. Februar 2010)

Ich habe noch ein Komplettrad über, das aber eher im Frühling als jetzt Spaß macht.

- Gemuffter Stahlrahmen, Marke unbekannt, ca. 20 Jahre alt, RH & OR ca. 58cm
- Shimano Naben (müssten RSX sein) mit Rigida Semi-Aero-Felgen
- Coda-Lenker, Coda-Bremshebel (Dia Compe SS5 MK II !), Schnellspanner und die Shimano-Bremsen sind grau, sieht schön böse aus.
- Kurbel Shimano Exage
- Sattel Vetta Transverse TT Manganese

Alles gebraucht und mit kleineren optischen Macken (Lackkratzer, ausglbleichtes Eloxal...), aber alles in allem noch schön anzuschauen und  technisch OK.

Pedale dran und los geht´s. Ein Paar Pedale zum nach Hause fahrne schraube ich gerne für lau dran, aber die eiern etwas. Man kann damit fahren, ich würde sie tauschen.

Ein Paar klassische RR-Hakenpedale mit Riemen würde ich für 10,- Euro montieren.
















*150,- Euro* bar bei Abholung.


----------



## bobtailoner (15. Februar 2010)

preisupdate
70,-
!!!!




bobtailoner schrieb:


> *muss weg!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## arrowfreak (15. Februar 2010)

arrowfreak schrieb:


> *Suche immernoch eine Rennradbremse für vorne plus Hebel für gerade Lenker.*



Und außerdem ein Kettenblatt mit 5-Arm 130mm Lochkreis entweder mit 46 oder 48 Zähnen.


----------



## Johnny-Ass (16. Februar 2010)

Hi 

verkaufe folgende Dinge:

Singelspeedritzel
Zähne: 16
Material: Stahl
Bauart: wie Shimano DX
Nabe: für Freilaufnaben
5 + Versand





XLC Singlespeed Kettenspanner
Modell: CG-S04
Material: Alu 6061-T6 CNC 
Befestigung am Schaltauge
Lagerung: Industrielager ABEC-5
Der Kettenspanner wurde einmal zu testzwecken montiert, aber nie gefahren, ist also neu.
14 + Versand





Singlespeedlaufradsatz
Vorderes Laufrad:
Nabe: DT Swiss Onyx (370) schwarz, 32L
Felge: XM 317 schwarz, 32L
Speichen: DT Competiion 2.0; 1,8; 2.0
Nippel: silber
Felgenband: Gewebe
Hinteres Laufrad
Nabe: Cannondale Singlespeed Fire schwarz, 32L
Felge: XM 117 schwarz, 32L
Speichen: DT Competiion 2.0; 1,8; 2.0
Nippel: silber
Felgenband: Kunststoff
inkl. Ritzel 16 Zähne.
Der LRS ist in einem guten Zustand, keine Seiten- oder Höhenschläge. Laufleistung ca. 1500km.
Die hintere Nabe hat leichtes Spiel kann aber ganz einfach mit einem 20er Schlüssel nachgezogen werden.
75 + Versand


----------



## DerMichi (16. Februar 2010)

Moin,
ich hab Interesse und würd mir das Teil gerne mal anschauen! 
Irgendwie peil ich nicht so ganz, ob meine Nachricht auch wirklich versendet wird... darum probiers ich nochmal hier im Forum.

Kannst du mir noch sagen wie schwer es ungefähr ist? 
Und ist es ein  Fixie oder Freilauf?

Liebe Grüße, Der Michi


----------



## kingmoe (16. Februar 2010)

DerMichi schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich hab Interesse und würd mir das Teil gerne mal anschauen!
> Irgendwie peil ich nicht so ganz, ob meine Nachricht auch wirklich versendet wird... darum probiers ich nochmal hier im Forum.
> 
> ...



Deine Nachrichten sind schon angekommen, Antwort ist unterwegs


----------



## gurkenfolie (16. Februar 2010)

suche einen PAUL e-lever hebel für links 22,2mm.


----------



## b.olaf (16. Februar 2010)

b.olaf schrieb:


> Verkaufe eine neue Wippermann Weißstern 108 Singlespeed Kette.
> 
> 7 Euro plus 2,50 Versand (Maxibrief).
> 
> Kostet sonst 12 Euro bei Singlespeedshop.de



Verkauft


----------



## kingmoe (17. Februar 2010)

kingmoe schrieb:


> ich habe noch ein komplettrad über, das aber eher im frühling als jetzt spaß macht.
> 
> - gemuffter stahlrahmen, marke unbekannt, ca. 20 jahre alt, rh & or ca. 58cm
> - shimano naben (müssten rsx sein) mit rigida semi-aero-felgen
> ...



*verkauft!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (21. Februar 2010)

Suche Komplettrad Ã  la Focale 44 Relax / Noble, Specialized Langster (Las vegas / London) o.Ã¤. in RahmenhÃ¶he 54 o. 56cm. Sollte aus reiner Vorliebe eine FlipFlop Nabe haben, ebenso sollte eine Bremsmontage mÃ¶glich sein. 

Max. 500â¬ inkl. Versand.


----------



## lazylarco (21. Februar 2010)

Verkaufe grad meine De Rosa Stahl Renner.
War mir zu schade, als Single Speed umzurüsten,
aber vielleicht macht es ja einer von Euch.

Schaut einfach unten in meiner Signatur nach...


----------



## josch861131 (21. Februar 2010)

josch861131 schrieb:


> rahmen, stütze, vorbau - titan
> gabel - salsa
> steuersatz - fsa
> kurbel - fsa grossamer
> ...



up


----------



## MotW.... (21. Februar 2010)

Suche Rahmen. Voodoo Wanga oder Orange P7 mit verschiebbaren Ausfallenden in 17" bis 19". Angebote bitte via Email über mein Profil.


----------



## sir-florian (22. Februar 2010)

Suche silberne Vierkant-Kurbel. Am liebsten poliert.


----------



## daevidave (22. Februar 2010)

Hey Leute, 

verkaufen einen Stevens Stahlrahmen + Gabel + diverse Teile (u.a. Deore XT Bremsen etc.) 

Bei Interesse hier klicken oder mich anscheiben! 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230440329239&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## moe 11 (22. Februar 2010)

moe 11 schrieb:


> Muss meinen Koga Myata Rahmen mit zubehör abgeben.
> 
> Rahmengröße: 58cm
> 
> ...



Neuer Preis 100 inkl. versand


----------



## ginocasino (23. Februar 2010)

hab hier noch nen neu aufgebautes fixie abzugeben. rahmen ist columbus stahl helixfÃ¶rmig (extra steif und neu lackiert). Gabel verchromt. Felgen Mavic mit novatec naben. hinten fixed free ( wurden nur drei mal gefahren ). starres ritzel mit 15 zÃ¤hnen und auf der anderen seite ein freilauf mit 17 zÃ¤hnen. hinten ist nen neuer reifen drauf. der steuersatz ist von shimano. bassano sattel und Syntace stratos zeitfahrlenker. RahmenhÃ¶he ca. 59cm. Das rad steht in gevelsberg bei wuppertal und kann gerene besichtigt werden. versand Ã¼ber illox kostet 50â¬. Preis 299â¬ , sonst geht es in die bucht.


----------



## moe 11 (23. Februar 2010)

moe 11 schrieb:


> neuer preis 100 inkl. Versand



verkauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ginocasino (27. Februar 2010)

der keller muss leer werden und die urlaubskasse voll. hab hier noch nen schickes peugeot rahmenset in gold abzugeben. rahmenhöhe 57cm. bin das rad fixed gefahren. die lenker vorbau kombi ist von cinelli und mit korkband gewickelt. die kurbel ist von stronglight. die felgen sind beide von weimann. die nabe vorne ist von maillard und die hinten ist von shimano mit ner 6fach kasette. die laufräder sind nicht mehr die besten aber ohne weiteres fahrbar. kommen als bonus oben drauf. also entweder singlespeed stadtschlampe oder wieder fixed. der rahmen hat einige kratzer und nen bischen rost. aber nichts schlimmes. pattina halt. preis 150vb. grüße. jo Ps: ne seitenzugbremse für vorne lässt sich auch noch finden.


----------



## daevidave (27. Februar 2010)

kannste vieleicht ein größeres bild hochladen?! 
kann man ja nix erkennen!


----------



## bobthefish (27. Februar 2010)

Suche Doppelbrückengabel (auch defekt)

Eigentlich bin ich nur auf der Suche nach den beiden Gabelbrücken und dem, meistens eingepreßten Gabelschaft. Ob 1 Zoll oder 1 1/8 ist vollkommen egal. Auch die Marke, der Zustand, die Farbe- alles egal. Wichtig wäre einzig, daß der Gabelschaft, wenn nicht
austauschbar, mindestens 250mm lang ist- gerne auch länger. Über eine Version von RST, bei der die Gabelschäft austauschbar sind, wäre ich überglücklich. Aber auch über jedes andere Angebot für die gesuchten Teile oder eine ganze Doppelgabelbrücke wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## ginocasino (27. Februar 2010)

sorry im moment streikt mein laptop. weitere bilder sind erstmal in meiner gallerie.


----------



## radFuchs (28. Februar 2010)

Habe hier einige von mir ausrangierte, aber noch voll intakte Teile zu verkaufen:

Kurbel - Sugino Maxy 52T, 171mm Kurbelarmlänge, vierkant





Sugino Kettenblatt 42T (von der Maxy-Kurbel oben)





Shimano Tourney Bremse (vorne) -- Auf Wunsch mit neuen Belägen





Bei Interesse bitte per privater Nachricht mit Preis-Angebot bei mir melden, höchstes Gebot gewinnt.


----------



## stöpsel84 (28. Februar 2010)

Hey leute,suche blaues schnellspannerset,hat da jemand was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliversen (28. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

Tausche neues Surly 16t x 1/8" fixed Ritzel gegen vergleichbares 16t x 3/32"
- 1.37 Inch x 24 tip
- 415 hardened CroMoly Steel 
- recommended for use on track hubs only


Alternativ auch Verkauf; 25Euro incl. Versand in Deutschland





oliversen


----------



## bastard13 (28. Februar 2010)

Suche ein 23er Schraubritzel mit BSA Gewinde. 1/8 oder 1/32tel ist egal. Freu mich von euch zu hören !

Gruß Daniel


----------



## ginocasino (1. März 2010)

ginocasino schrieb:


> hab hier noch nen neu aufgebautes fixie abzugeben. Rahmen ist columbus stahl helixförmig (extra steif und neu lackiert). Gabel verchromt. Felgen mavic mit novatec naben. Hinten fixed free ( wurden nur drei mal gefahren ). Starres ritzel mit 15 zähnen und auf der anderen seite ein freilauf mit 17 zähnen. Hinten ist nen neuer reifen drauf. Der steuersatz ist von shimano. Bassano sattel und syntace stratos zeitfahrlenker. Rahmenhöhe ca. 59cm. Das rad steht in gevelsberg bei wuppertal und kann gerene besichtigt werden. Versand über illox kostet 50. Preis 299 , sonst geht es in die bucht.



verkauft


----------



## ginocasino (1. März 2010)

.


----------



## Sidneyy (1. März 2010)

Flip Flop Nabe ohne Bremsen hat was 

Suche 1/8 oder 3/32 schraubritzel 16-18 t, am liebsten mit adaptergewinde für max. 10 


----------



## ginocasino (1. März 2010)

haha. nur die harten kommen in garten. 



Sidneyy schrieb:


> Flip Flop Nabe ohne Bremsen hat was
> 
> Suche 1/8 oder 3/32 schraubritzel 16-18 t, am liebsten mit adaptergewinde für max. 10 


----------



## Ghost-FAN (2. März 2010)

Hi suche ein SSP/FIXIE in 42-46cm ca. um die 200 euro.
Brauche es um im Sommer in die Arbeit zu fahren.

Alles Anbieten.

Gruß


----------



## ginocasino (3. März 2010)

Ghost-FAN schrieb:


> Hi suche ein SSP/FIXIE in 42-46cm ca. um die 200 euro.
> Brauche es um im Sommer in die Arbeit zu fahren.
> 
> Alles Anbieten.
> ...



ich hätte da was. steht weiter oben.


----------



## Ghost-FAN (3. März 2010)

kingmoe schrieb:


>



Also das hier wäre genau das was ich mir vorgestellt habe. Falls ihr jemanden kennt der so eines loswerden will gebt mir bitte bescheid. (Kurzer Radstand gefällt mir besser) 

@ginocasino: leider nicht so ganz das wass ich mir vorstelle.


----------



## josch861131 (3. März 2010)

josch861131 schrieb:


> <br><br>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



UP

weitere Bilder: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (4. März 2010)

Verkaufe Miche Ritzel fÃ¼r RitzeltrÃ¤ger. 17T. Keine 100km alt. 8â¬ + Versand.


----------



## missmarple (4. März 2010)

Suche: 19er oder 20er Freilaufritzel, bevorzugt in schwarz oder silber. 

Angebote bitte per PN, danke!


----------



## Sidneyy (4. März 2010)

Neu und nie verbaut, wird wohl doch ein etwas anderes Projekt

1: 2 Tektro Ein/zweifinger Bremshebel, 15 â¬

2: YAK 9/16" Plattform Pedale, 20 â¬


----------



## mügge (7. März 2010)

Servus

Hab folgendes parts noch rumliegen die ich gerne loswerden würde.

Nitto Bullhorn-Bar RB 021
Breite: außen-außen 420 mm
Höhe: 85 mm
Lenkerklemmung: 26 mm
Bremshebelklemmung: 23,8 mm
Zustand ist quasi neu. War nur ca. 2 Monate im Einsatz.




Preis: *50*

Außerdem hab ich noch ne Hayes NINE Komplettbremse für vorn.
Scheibendruchmesser: 180 mm
Die Bremse ist Funktionsfähig. Bräuchte vllt nen paar neue Bremsbeläge.Zustand ist auf den Fotos zu entnehmen. War ca. 2 Jahre in Gebrauch. Schrauben und Postmount-Adabter sind dabei. 










Preis:*20 *
Weitere Bilder in meiner Gallerie.
Bei Interesse PN oder Mail an mich.


----------



## ginocasino (7. März 2010)

ginocasino schrieb:


> der keller muss leer werden und die urlaubskasse voll. hab hier noch nen schickes peugeot rahmenset in gold abzugeben. rahmenhöhe 57cm. bin das rad fixed gefahren. die lenker vorbau kombi ist von cinelli und mit korkband gewickelt. die kurbel ist von stronglight. die felgen sind beide von weimann. die nabe vorne ist von maillard und die hinten ist von shimano mit ner 6fach kasette. die laufräder sind nicht mehr die besten aber ohne weiteres fahrbar. kommen als bonus oben drauf. also entweder singlespeed stadtschlampe oder wieder fixed. der rahmen hat einige kratzer und nen bischen rost. aber nichts schlimmes. pattina halt. preis 150vb. grüße. jo Ps: ne seitenzugbremse für vorne lässt sich auch noch finden.



*Preis up 125 sonst geht es in die bucht*

standort ist wuppertal


----------



## RISE (8. März 2010)

Suche einen Ventildapter von Auto- zu Prestaventil oder eine günstige (!) Pumpe, mit der man in letzteres Ventil eine größere Menge Luft pumpen kann.


----------



## wannabe (8. März 2010)

den adapter gibts für 2 euro im fahrradladen


----------



## VEITHY (8. März 2010)

hey,

hab noch nen motobecane damenrahmen. der sollte mal für ne freundin aufgebaut werden, es kam aber nie dazu!

es is ein weinroter stahlrahmen mit schöner klassischer chromgabel.
dazu gits die abgebildeten anbauteile! polierter alu lenker u vorbau, bremshebel, griffe, alu kurbel, kyokuto pro vic2 pedale, cinelli unicanitor ledersattel, sattelstütze, sattelklemme, steuersatz, innenlager und ne luftpumpe!

rahmenhöhe (mitte - ende): 56cm
horizontale ausfallenden
einbaubreite: 100/120

schreibt mir bei intersse einfach ne mail..

gruß daniel


----------



## VEITHY (8. März 2010)

außerdem hab ich noch dx singlespeedritzel, alle neuwertig, da nur ein paar km gefahren!

größe: 14/16/17/18 Zähne

14, 17 u 18 sind verkauft!

jeweils 5 euro inkl. versand

ne marura julie scheibenbremse, vo/hi hab ich auch noch anzubieten:

http://www.traildevils.ch/marketentry.php?eid=15703

und nen sun laufradsatz inkl. ng singlespeedadapter:

http://www.traildevils.ch/marketentry.php?eid=15698


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (8. März 2010)

wannabe schrieb:


> den adapter gibts für 2 euro im fahrradladen



Hier leider nicht. Ich wurde nur fragend angeguckt und recht unfreundlich daauf hingewiesen, dass mir da nicht geholfen werden kann. Und bei ebay kostet der Versand über 4. Hätte ja sein können, dass noch wer sowas über hat.


----------



## Rob. (8. März 2010)

Gibt's keinen anderen Laden in der Umgebung? Ansonsten findet sich bestimmt jemand, der das Teil kauft und zuschickt, sollte dann so ca. 2,65 EUR als Warensendung kosten, wenn der Artikelpreis bei 2 EUR läge...


----------



## wannabe (8. März 2010)

ja ok das ist doof, ich würde dir ja son ding kaufen und gedöns, aber dazu finde ich wohl keine zeit. füge es doch der nächsten onlinebestellung zu

hab da nochmal geschaut: der hier sollte ja passen, es gibt halt breitere sv ventile da hat man dann ein problem naja


----------



## RISE (8. März 2010)

Kein Ding, hab doch n günstiges bei ebay gefunden.


----------



## erkan1984 (10. März 2010)

ich suche einen Singlespeedrahmen, ähnl Chaka Hoku am liebsten die EBB Version. finde die verstellbaren ausfallenden nicht so schön.Rahmengröße 54cm


----------



## JunkieHoernchen (11. März 2010)

Rad steht noch zum Verkauf: Neuer Preis 175,00 Euro

Rahmenhöhe ca. 48cm; mechanische Scheibenbremse; Nabendynamo usw...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonebreaker666 (12. März 2010)

*UPDATE*, Preisvorschlage sind willkommen!

Zitat von *bonebreaker666* 

 
_Erster Frühjahrsputz, mehr Bilder in meinem Album: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/12097

*1.- Dia-Compe PC-8* Bremshebel, purple, NOS & OVP, nie verbaut *-> EUR 25,-* 
*2.- Ritchey Griffe*, NOS & OVP *-> EUR 6,-*
*3.- Syncros Cattlehead*, 1" 140mm ~15°, incl. Alukappe, leichte Gebrauchsspuren seitlich, Hammerhead i.O. *-> VERKAUFT*_
_*4.- ROOX S4 Stütze*, 29,4mm 430mm lang, Spuren von schlecht entgratetem Sitzrohr im unteren Bereich *-> VERKAUFT*
*5.- LOOK S2S* Clickpedale, gebraucht, technisch voll funktionsfähig, Auslösehärte beidseitig verstellbar von 5 bis 14 Nm, kugel- & nadelgelagert *-> EUR 20,-*
*6.- LX Schnellspanner* VR/HR, gebraucht, HR größere Kratzer *-> EUR 5,-*
*10.- MICHELIN Wildgripper* Sprint NOS, unmontiert *-> EUR 23,-*
*11.- NC 17 Neopren* Steuersatzschutz *-> EUR 5,-*, Forkboots ( 180mm lang, kürzbar) *-> EUR 10,- *alles NEU & nie verbaut
*13.-* *Shimano Innenlager BB-UN51* 113er Achse/73er Gehäuse,weicher Lauf *-> verkauft!*
*14.- XT V-Brakes BR-M739* die 2te Version mit den verstärkten, schwarzen Anlenkungen, gebraucht, alle Logos intakt, mit Schrauben & Pipes *-> EUR 35,-*

*Preise jeweils zzgl. Versand (DHL)!*_

_*Bilder gibt's in meinem Album: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/12097*_


----------



## To-bi-bo (14. März 2010)

suche billigen sattel, nur für ein paar wochen - gegen portokosten oder gummibärchen


----------



## .jan (14. März 2010)

Ich biete:


*Kurbel Ultegra FC-6500 inkl. Kettenblatt 39 ZÃ¤hne.*

Die Kurbel hat deutliche Gebrauchsspuren, das Kettenblatt ist neuwertig wÃ¼rde ich sagen. FÃ¼r Shimano Octalink.



Preisvorstellung: â¬ 25 inkl. versichertem Versand in D.


----------



## radFuchs (14. März 2010)

Verkaufe:

Kurbel - Sugino Maxy 52T, 171mm KurbelarmlÃ¤nge, vierkant --- 25â¬
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/584600

Kettenblatt - Sugino Maxy 42T --- 10â¬
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/584598

Shimano Tourney Bremse (vorne) --- (?â¬) - Auf Wunsch mit neuen BelÃ¤gen (+ 5â¬)
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/584597

Preise exkl. Versand


----------



## xandermann (15. März 2010)

das radl steht immer noch zum verkauf. preis verhandelbar.
wenn es keiner komplett will, wird es in einzelteilen verkauft. wer also  interesse an rahmen, laufräder, kurbel etc. hat bitte melden...wie  gesagt alle teile sind wie neu!



verkaufe mein radl da ich es viel zu selten gefahren bin und seit  monaten nur rumsteht....

der rahmen ist gebraucht gekauft, fabrikat kann ich leider nicht sagen  (soweit ich weiss ein deutscher rahmenbauer, wer es erkennt kann mich  gern aufklären). meines wissens hats der vorbesitzer nur auf der bahn  gefahren, ich selbst höchstens 5mal im sommer in die stadt und wieder  zurück. keine sprünge, keine treppen, kein polo...keine beulen
der rahmen hat keine klassische sattelklemmung, sondern einen  eingebauten Konus in der Sattelstütze (wie bei einem vorbau)
alle einzelteile sind neu dazugekauft worden!!!

Rahmen/Gabel: RH57, gebraucht, absolut neuwertig
Vorbau: 3t 90mm
Steuersatz: Campagnolo
Sattelstütze: ? mit integrierter Konusklemmung
Naben: Velocity schwarz 32H
Ritzel: Shimano SS-7600 Track Cog, schwarz, 16T - 1/8
Felgen: Velocity Deep-V-NonMSW-700c, 32H, schwarz
Speichen: DT Swiss 2,0/1,8/2,0 schwarz
Nippel: Sapim Messing schwarz 14mm
Reifen: Schwalbe Lugano, 700x23c - schwarz
Schläuche: Continental Race 28 Ventillänge 42mm
Felgenband: Schwalbe Felgenband - High Pressure , 28
Lenker: Nitto B-2520AA Flat-Bar, silber + Nitto Bar-Shims
Griffe: Odyssey Signature Adam Banton, schwarz
Sattel: Selle San Marco Regal
Kurbel: Sugino RD-2 Messenger, 165mm, schwarz, 46T
Pedale: MKS Sylvan Track Pedals, silber/schwarz, 9/16
Riemen: Soma Leather Double Toe Straps, schwarz
Toe Clips: MKS Steel Toe Clips, chrom, L
Kette: Wippermann Weisstern 1 1/8 chrom

hat mich in summe 1000 gekostet. zustand ist wie neu!!!

800 + versandkosten
oder abholung in münchen

bei interesse bitte pn. größere bilder gibts natürlich auf anfrage per  email.


----------



## ginocasino (16. März 2010)

stahlrenner unbekannter herkunft in rahmenhöhe 62cm, guter zustand, shimano tretlager und steuersatz (bleibt drin), sucht neuen reiter. 70 inkl. versand. weitere bilder auf anfrage.

Ps: keine sockel für schaltwippen (clean) und einstellschrauben an den ausfallenden.


----------



## madde88 (16. März 2010)

suche bahnrad laufradsatz

angebote auch an:

matthias.c.bott [at] gmail . com


----------



## Nerve77 (16. März 2010)

ginocasino schrieb:


> stahlrenner unbekannter herkunft in rahmenhöhe 62cm, guter zustand, shimano tretlager und steuersatz (bleibt drin), sucht neuen reiter. 70 inkl. versand. weitere bilder auf anfrage.
> 
> Ps: keine sockel für schaltwippen (clean) und einstellschrauben an den ausfallenden.



Kannst du mir den Standort verraten?


----------



## ginocasino (16. März 2010)

wuppertal. aber versand ist auch im preis drin. 



Nerve77 schrieb:


> Kannst du mir den Standort verraten?


----------



## To-bi-bo (16. März 2010)

ginocasino schrieb:


> wuppertal. aber versand ist auch im preis drin.



wuppertal kann er aber auch abholen  
wie gesagt philipp, ich hab auch noch den hier: 
http://fotos.rennrad-news.de/photos/view/117015


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (16. März 2010)

Suche nen Singlespeed Kettenblatt oder nen Spider für ne XTR-M950. Also so was was direkt an der Tretlageraufnahme an die Kurbel geschraubt wird.

Am besten ne PN schreiben, ich schau hier nicht so oft rein...


----------



## Boramaniac (17. März 2010)

Moin,

Brooks Swallow Classic B15

Breite: 153 mm
Länge: 287 mm
Gewicht: 490g

Der Sattel ist gebraucht, ich selbst habe ihn aber nie gefahren. Also
blieben ihm die 90kg Kampfgewicht erspart. Und von Rumliegen wird
er ja auch nicht besser...

Den Zustand würde ich als gut bezeichnen. Der Sattel hat altersbedingt 
eine gewisse Patina, das Leder weist nur leichte Abnutzungserscheinungen
auf. Die Laschen für die Satteltasche wurden vom Vorbesitzer entfernt,
um ihn wahrscheinlich noch cleaner aussehen zu lassen...

Das Leder wurde immer mit Brooks Sattelwichse behandelt, hat in meinen
Besitz noch nie einen Regenschauer gesehen...

Bin nun für unmoralische Angebote offen 



 








Ansonsten versenke ich ihn ab Donnerstag 18.03. in der Bucht...
Artikelnummer:	250598449433


----------



## ginocasino (18. März 2010)

ginocasino schrieb:


> stahlrenner unbekannter herkunft in rahmenhöhe 62cm, guter zustand, shimano tretlager und steuersatz (bleibt drin), sucht neuen reiter. 70 inkl. Versand. Weitere bilder auf anfrage.
> 
> Ps: Keine sockel für schaltwippen (clean) und einstellschrauben an den ausfallenden.



verkauft


----------



## sir-florian (18. März 2010)

Suche:

Satz Kettenblattschrauben (5 Stück) kurz. Alle Farben anbieten.


----------



## yunim (18. März 2010)

SUCHE:

MTB mit Stahlrahmen zB Specialized Rockhopper oder Stumpjumper in kleiner Groesse. Standhoehe ca. 74cm.


----------



## andy2 (18. März 2010)

habe hier noch zwei velocity felgen stehen deep v einmal in splatter und einmal in suits beide neu und ungespeicht werden nun nicht mehr gebraucht je 50 euro plus versand keine bremsflaechen deshalb was fuer den fixi


----------



## paddl (18. März 2010)

Ich suchen einen schwarzen LRS mit Flip-Flop Nabe und den Einbaumaßen 100mm vorne und 120 mm hinten.

Grüße


----------



## BQuark (18. März 2010)

Tausche:
einen Satz von gut erhaltenen Schwalbe Fast Fred, Faltversion, 1.95" Breite, nachgewoge 345 gramm pro Reifen. Quasi der leichteste und schnellste *brauchbare* Reifen für XC auf trockenem Boden. Zustand: ein Reifen mind noch 60% vom Profil, der andere 70%.






Gegen:
Einen Satz von etwa gleichwertigen (gebrauchten) Touring Reifen in 26" in Breite 1.95"-2.2", Semislick oder mit Trekking-Profil. Am besten mit Pannenschutz und bis 700 Gramm pro Reifen. Sowas wie Schwalbe Marathon / Marathon Plus o.ä. (geht auch Conti / Michelin / Hutchinson etc.) aber keine sehr billige, wie Schwalbe Silento.


----------



## MieMaMeise (19. März 2010)

*Tange threaded Steel Headset*
Lagerschalen für 30.2mm Steuerrohrinnendurchmesser
Gabelkonus 26.4mm Innendurchmesser 
Bauhöhe 31mm (oben 20mm, unten 11mm) 
neu und ungefahren



15 + Versand

*Syntace - Stratos - Zeitfahrlenker*
Breite: 400mm
Drop: 40mm (Mod. 400)
Klemmdurchmesser: 26,0mm
gebraucht, guter Zustand



45 + Versand

*Wheeler Flatbar
*Klemmung: 25.4mm
Breite: 560mm
MTB-AL 110PP
gebraucht, guter Zustand



10 + Versand

*1" Gabel*
Schaft: 17,5cm
gebraucht



20 + Versand

mehr Bilder
Abholung in Bonn erwünscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wannabe (19. März 2010)

Ich verkaufe mein Rennmopped.
eigentlich will ich es nicht, muss aber. 
Rahmen: Winora, komplett gecleaned RH 57-58
Es gibt 2 Ritzel dazu, einmal Novatec 15t und einmal Miche 16t mit Ritzelträger.
Rad ist dreckig, mach ich aber vor Versand sauber.
Griffe sind neue Ruben
Lenker habe ich auch noch einen Flatbar

Bei Fragen PM

Eigentlich möchte ich das Rad nicht hergeben, muss aber.

150 VHB


----------



## Nerve77 (19. März 2010)

wannabe schrieb:


> Ich verkaufe mein Rennmopped.
> eigentlich will ich es nicht, muss aber.
> Rahmen: Winora, komplett gecleaned
> Es gibt 2 Ritzel dazu, einmal Novatec 15t und einmal Miche 16t mit Ritzelträger.
> ...



Gibtst du es auch mit den Laufräder aus deinem Photoalbum ab?


----------



## wannabe (19. März 2010)

nee die brauch ich


----------



## ginocasino (19. März 2010)

@ wannabe

was sind denn das für laufräder? naben?
wiso haste die sattelstütze mit lackiert? fest?
und wo steht das gute stück?

das sind ja gleich drei fragen auf einmal.

grüße. jo


----------



## Ketchyp (19. März 2010)

@wannabe
RH?


----------



## wannabe (19. März 2010)

Ketchyp schrieb:


> @wannabe
> RH?



oh entschuldige, hab ich vergessen. 57-58 sowas.
achso, dazu gebe ich auch noch nen 16ner Freilaufschraubritzel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .nOx (19. März 2010)

Hi,
es handelt sich um ein altes Diamant RR-Rahmenset.
Gemuffter Stahlrahmen mit passender Gabel, alles was ünnötig war habe ich mit einem Dremel entfernt.
Leider ist er vom Lack her ein weing abge****t und ich komme zeitlich nicht zum lackieren. Könnte man so lassen, könnte man auch auch neu lackieren.

RH: 56cm
Stütze, Steuersatz (neu, jedoch ohne Gabelkonus) und Trettlager würde ich dazugeben.








Preis: billig

gruß


----------



## NoxFranky (19. März 2010)

Ist das eine 24,0 Sattelstütze? Wenn ja wie lang ist die?
Und gibts die auch einzeln? Da würde ich schon mal Interesse anmelden!
Gruß Frank


----------



## hans castorp (19. März 2010)

- Brooks Competition von 1984. 6mm (!) starkes Kernleder, große Kupfernieten, schwarz lackiertes Gestell, genarbte Sitzfläche. Nie gefahren aber mit leichten Lagerspuren. Und auf der linken Flanke ein Kratzer, den mit Sicherheit die Kuh auch schon hatte, aber ein penibler Ästhet könnte sich evtl. dran stören, deshalb der Hinweis. *140*

- Chromlenker von ITM/Italmanubri, ungebraucht. Ohne Zugrillen etc. 41cm breit. Japanisches Klemmmaß 25,4mm *20*
- Alulenker, ungebraucht mit schön tiefem Bogen und Lorbeerkranz-Gravuren, ziemlich schmal (38cm), ohne Zugrillen, Klemmmaß 25,4mm *20*

- Ein Campagnolo Athena Konuslager, 111mm-Tretlagerwelle, BSA Gewinde, geschliffene Kugellaufbahnen, 11 Kugeln je Seite. Unbenutzt in OVP *35*
- Wellgo-Pedalhaken, unbenutzt. Nicht ganz so schlabbrig wie die üblichen Plastikhaken *3*/Paar


Nachfragen und Preisverhandlungen per PN, Preise zzgl. der günstigsten/gewünschten Versandart bzw. Abholung/Übergabe in Leipzig.


----------



## hans castorp (19. März 2010)

- Ein Satz schöne italienische 80er-Seitenzugbremsen _Universal Super77_, kurzes Maß (39-49), ungebraucht *25*/Paar
- dazu optisch passend ein Satz schwarze Rennbremshebel von Weinmann, unbenutzt mit leichten Lagerspuren *15*/Paar
- Ein gerader Weinmann Bremshebel für Tourenbügel und Moustache-Lenker mit 22-24mm Durchmesser. Gummihandschutz. Ungebraucht *10*

- Ein Satz Sunshine PRO-AM Naben (= Suntour Superbe) für Schraubkranz; 28l. + 32l., unbenutzt in (ziemlich lädierter) OVP. Leichte Kratzer an den Ölbohrungen vom Aufstecken der Federclips. *70*

- Außerdem noch einige schöne Kurbelschraubenschlüssel für klassische Sechskantkurbelschrauben 14mm von TACX in OVP für schlappe *5*

Nachfragen und Preisverhandlungen per PN, Preise zzgl. der günstigsten/gewünschten Versandart bzw. Abholung/Übergabe in Leipzig.


----------



## ginocasino (19. März 2010)

hab nebenan ein paar Teile zu verkaufen.
http://fotos.rennrad-news.de/photosets/view/5851

der Frühling ist da und ich muss den Keller für neue Projekte räumen. 

1. Krabo rahmen in RH 54. Shimano 105 Steuersatz und Tretlager (Rost) 80
2. Peugeot Pa 60 in RH 57 inkl. Stronglight Kurbel, S.Stütze, Pedale 80
3. unbekannter Rahmen in blau|/grau. Rahmenhöhe 54cm (Rost) 55
4. Cinelli Lenker Vorbau Combi, mit fast neuem Korkband gewickelt 40
5. Brooks Sattel 20
6. Selle San Marco Laser in weis, kleines Loch vom anlehnen 30
7. Unbekannte Campa VR Nabe 15
10.unterschiedliche Trainingsbügel, macht mir Angebote

Artikelstandort ist Gevelsberg. Die Rahmen kann ich im Moment nicht versenden, da mir Verpackungsmaterial fehlt. Alle anderen Teile gehen als Päckchen für zzgl. 3,90. Weitere Bilder im Album oder auf Anfrage.

Grüße. jo


----------



## Ghost-FAN (19. März 2010)

Ich suche noch ne rennrad bremse für vorne. Alles anbieten.


----------



## mügge (20. März 2010)

nitto bullhorn lenker (wie neu) und hayes NINE vorderradbremse inkl. scheibe und schrauben sind immer noch zu haben. bilder in meiner gallerie. macht mir angebote....muss raus wegen kronischen geld- und lagerplatzmangels.....


----------



## frankstar (20. März 2010)

Hi,

suche nen Singlespeed MTB-Rahmen (26", max. 18" RahmenhÃ¶he).
Sollte von der Geo her Tourentauglich sein.

Hab aber leider max. 100â¬.

Dank euch fÃ¼r ein paar Angebote.

GrÃ¼Ãe
frank


----------



## Kunibert (21. März 2010)

*Verkaufe White Industries ENO Singlespeed Freilauf Ritzel 18 Z *

wie neu, nur ca. 200km in der Stadt am Rennrad gefahren 
mit OVP 
Indstriekugellager 
Super Freilaufsound und Verarbeitung 
NP ca.  100,- 
Preis:  75 inkl. Abzieher + Versand


----------



## JunkieHoernchen (21. März 2010)

JunkieHoernchen schrieb:


> Rad steht noch zum Verkauf: Neuer Preis 175,00 Euro
> 
> Rahmenhöhe ca. 48cm; mechanische Scheibenbremse; Nabendynamo usw...



Brauche Platz: 150,00 Euro - mache auch die Schutzbleche ab, damit die Optik besser wird ;-)))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wannabe (21. März 2010)

Singlespeed/Fixie



wannabe schrieb:


> Ich verkaufe mein Rennmopped.
> eigentlich will ich es nicht, muss aber.
> Rahmen: Winora, komplett gecleaned RH 57-58
> Es gibt 2 Ritzel dazu, einmal Novatec 15t und einmal Miche 16t mit RitzeltrÃ¤ger.
> ...


----------



## hoshman (22. März 2010)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Verkaufe Miche Ritzel für Ritzelträger. 17T. Keine 100km alt. 8 + Versand.



ritzel noch da? was magste haben? breit oder schmal?

grüße

joscha


----------



## Cardinalonfire (22. März 2010)

Raleigh Criterium SS zu verkaufen.
Raleigh Criterium Stahlrahmen Auf shimano FH RM Naben und Airline Aero Felgen in Rahmenhöhe 60 geht an das Beste Angebot.
 Beir mir steht es überwiegend im Keller rum, dafür ist es eindeutig zu schade.
Leider ist der Steuersatz von außen etwas "angelaufen", was allerdings keinen Effekt auf die Funktion hat.
Auf Wunsch kann es auch ein schwarzer Velo Sattel sein.







Ach ja, das wäre noch etwas.

Ich SUCHE, ein Hinterrad oder LRS mit Bahn oder Flip Flop Nabe.
Währe bereit zu tauschen gegen Rigida semi Aero Hinterrad, oder einen Semi Aero Lrs, natürlich würde ich ggf. preisliche Differenzen ausgleichen.

Aber bietet auch gerne mal Teile an wenn ihr nicht tauschen wollt


----------



## ChristophK (22. März 2010)

*VERKAUFE*


Salt/Wellgo Plattformpedalen industriegelagert und nur am cruiser gefahren. 2 pins sind verlorengegangen, aber nur "herausgefallen". wenn ich noch madenschrauben finde, setze ich neue rein. 25 VHB







dann habe ich hier noch neue primo griffe
6 VHB oder so...






Stronglight Kettenblatt 46T guter Zustand Lochkreis 94mm, 12






Stronglight Kettenblatt 34T Lochkreis 94mm guter Zustand 12






Ausserdem habe ich noch Faltreifen (28"), Kurbeln und Naben rumliegen. davon muss ich allerdings erst aussortieren und Fotos machen. Bei Interesse kann aber schon vorher angefragt werden.

Alle Preise sind selbstverständlich verhandelbar.


----------



## Ghost-FAN (22. März 2010)

Hi, ich suche noch ein paar Pedale mit Pedalhaken.


----------



## wannabe (23. März 2010)

wannabe schrieb:


> Singlespeed/Fixie



Dit Ding is weg wa


----------



## To-bi-bo (23. März 2010)

Habe ein paar Sachen abzugeben, ich weiß nicht direkt, was die Räder wert sind und möchte niemanden über den Tisch ziehen, daher bitte sagen, wenn ich total daneben liege (Genauere Informationen zu den Rädern sind auch erwünscht!): 

Die kompletten Bilder gibts unter: 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/27344

1. Rennradrahmen / Sportradrahmen (RH 57-58cm) + Gabel

Der Rahmen wurde leider schwarz überlackiert, hat aber sonst einen guten Zustand.






Preis: 35,00 Euro incl. Kurbel, Innenlager und Pedalen

2. Rennradrahmen / Sportradrahmen (RH 55-56cm) + Gabel

Guter Zustand, kleiner Kratzer an der Gabel.






Preis: 35,00 Euro

3. Laufradsatz 28" Rennrad + Schlauch + Reifen






Preis: 15,00 Euro

4. Laufradsatz 28" Rennrad + Schlauch + Reifen






Preis: 30,00 Euro



Ich hoffe die Preise sind einigermaßen okay, ansonsten bin ich gern bereit zu handeln, der Keller muss leer werden!
Versand kostet wohl 6,90 bzw. Abholung in Paderborn (Borchen).

Falls es Fragen oder Hinweise zu den Sachen gibt, bitte immer her damit!

lg Tobias


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (23. März 2010)

HR+Schwalbe Reifen/Schlauch+SSP-Kit+18ner Ritzel nicht ganz perfekt aber brauchbar und ink. Versand 50â¬
+ das gratis fÃ¼r den, der bis zum Wochenende zuschlÃ¤gt!


----------



## Ketchyp (24. März 2010)

Verkaufe:

*Stahl MTB Rahmen*

Fuji, CR-MO, Double Butted Tubing
ca. 2,3 Kg
Geometrie ist fÃ¼r Federgabel bis 80 mm Federweg ausgelegt
SitzrohlÃ¤nge (Mitte Tretlager- Oberkante Sitzrohr): ca. 55 cm
SteuerrohlÃ¤nge: ca. 14 cm
OberrohrlÃ¤nge (Mitte-Mitte): ca. 59 cm

Hab ich aus Ebay, Rahmen hat deutliche Gebrauchsspuren. Wollte ihn als Waldrad oder Fixie aufbauen, aber im Moment fehlt mir einfach das Geld/Zeit. Sollte mit viel GlÃ¼ck und einer Halbgliedkette auch ohne Kettenspanner funktionieren (siehe Bilder Ausfallenden).





Ausfallenenden
Von Hinten
Kratzer
Kratzer Part II

50â¬? VHB 



*
Hinterrad:*

Sun Stype (Mtx) Felge
Noname Shimano Nabe
Eine Speiche fehlt,  sonst keine groben MÃ¤ngel feststellbar

Komplettansicht
FreilaufkÃ¶rper

*
KettenblÃ¤tter:*
FSA 53 ZÃ¤hne 5 Loch 130LK 

Sugino 48 (+Schutz), 38, 28 5 Loch (LK?)
48
48
38
28


Alle Preise VHB! Lass mit mir reden, das Zeugs muss weg.
Falls Fragen, mehr Detailbilder etc. ich antworte per PN recht fix   
Und sorry, dass HR sowie KettenblÃ¤tter nicht geputzt sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## painmuds (24. März 2010)

suche eine laut knatternde (freilauf) hr nabe nach möglichkeit ssp muss aber nicht. 32 loch, für mtb ausfallenden. 
danke schonmal.


----------



## FAT A (25. März 2010)

*Verkaufe Klassischen Stahlrenner*. Der Rahmen ist sehr gut verarbeitet, im Oberrohr verlegter Bremszug, schÃ¶ne Muffen und Ausfallenden, verchromte Kettenstrebe. Marke nennt sich Rider, ist wohl mal eine Auftragsserie von einem "Rennstall" an einen Rahmenbauer gewesen. Habe den Rahmen Ã¼ber Ecken von einer Radrennbahn aus NÃ¼rnberg. Der Lack ist schlecht gemacht, eher als Korossionschutz zu bezeichnen. Das Rad sieht so aber ganz gut aus.

*Das Rad ist entweder in Teilen oder komplett zu verkaufen:
In Teilen: OHNE Vorderrad,Reifen und Sattel. 90â¬
Komplett: OHNE Sattel. 210â¬*
Abholung in KÃ¶ln-Innenstadt Nord erwÃ¼nscht oder Versand mit DHL.

Rahmengeometrie: 
RahmenhÃ¶he(Mitte/OK):600mm, Oberrohr(Mitte/Mitte):575mm, Steuerrohr:1zoll/170mm, SattelstÃ¼tzd.(Kalloy Alu):26,8mm
Tretlager(Kinex):ITA, EinbauhÃ¶he Gabel:390mm;mit SchutzblechÃ¶sen

Campagnolo Scirocco Laufradsatz,
kein Schlag o.Ã¤. BeschÃ¤digungen! (hi/vo:130/100mm)
Reifen Schwalbe Marathon Plus; 25mm

Ãbersetzung: 39/15 (130LK/Campa Rotor); mit Singlespeedkit und neuer Kette, die nicht abspringt!
Shimano 600: Steuersatz, Bremsen und -hebel, Kurbel (170mm)
Lenkerbreite:420mm (auÃen/auÃen), VorbaulÃ¤nge:105mm
Industriegelagerte "Stadt" Pedale

"Schnell"SpannschlÃ¼ssel und der Rest der neuen Kette ist mit dabei.

Verkauf wegen Crossrad Neuaufbau.
Gruss


----------



## Cardinalonfire (25. März 2010)

Nochmal etwas genauer.

Hi,
biete hier meinen Stahlrenner an.
Es handelt sich um ein Raleigh Criterium (60cm), wleches zum Singlespeeder umgebaut wurde.
Der Rahmen steht auf einem Airline four LRS, verbaut ist eine Sakae SA Kurbel und Weinmann Bremsen.

Vereinzelt ist der Lack/ die Chromschicht des steuersatzes etwas "angelaufen".
Natürlich hat das keinen Einfluss auf die Funktion.
Alles in allem steht das Rad sehr schön da und fährt sich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




190 Taler

http://img269.imageshack.us/i/p1010716ht.jpg/


----------



## _booze_ (25. März 2010)

Suche ein Hollowtech 2 kompatibles Innenlager, darf *schwarz* / *grün* / _gold_ sein bloß nicht silber! Wär schön wenns nich total zerschrammelt ist  ...


----------



## mscs (26. März 2010)

_booze_ schrieb:


> Suche ein Hollowtech 2 kompatibles Innenlager, darf *schwarz* / *grün* / _gold_ sein bloß nicht silber! Wär schön wenns nich total zerschrammelt ist  ...



Also neu sind die auch nicht zu teuer:




*16*, siehe
http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=8407





*19*, siehe
http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=18247


----------



## _booze_ (26. März 2010)

Scheiß Klug*******r ...ROse hatte ich gar nicht auf dem Schirm, da hab ich das letzte Mal vor Jahren, ach einem Jahrzehnt bestellt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heinissp (26. März 2010)

Hallo,

suche gebrauchtes 17z Freilaufritzel fur 1 1/8 Ketten.


----------



## josch861131 (26. März 2010)

josch861131 schrieb:


> <br><br>
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sold!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (27. März 2010)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> HR+Schwalbe Reifen/Schlauch+SSP-Kit+18ner Ritzel nicht ganz perfekt aber brauchbar und ink. Versand 50â¬
> + das gratis fÃ¼r den, der bis zum Wochenende zuschlÃ¤gt!



39,99 ink. allem/Versand. Es besteht eine gewisse Dringlichkeit 

Das war's erstmal von mir.

Martin


----------



## 3radfahrer (27. März 2010)

3radfahrer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> aus Platzgründen würde ich mich von meinem Singlespeeder trennen. Ist ein Pinarello Rahmen RH:61cm. (Wurde gestrahlt, grundiert und schwarz-matt lackiert).Aufbau war mitte 2009. Anlötteile sind noch vorhanden, d.h. es kann zum Rennrad zurückgerüstet werden!
> Anbauteile:
> ...



Steht jetzt wieder zum Verkauf! Bitte per PN melden!


----------



## ottokarina (27. März 2010)

28er hinterrad für kleines budget

ich bin auf der suche nach einem 28" hinterrad für das stadtrad. so sollte es nicht allzu schmal sein, halt nix aus der dackelschneiderecke (eher trekkingniveau) und 135mm breit. kassettennabe wäre gut, ist aber wohl kein muss.

alternativ nehme ich auch eine felge, da die nabe noch vorhanden ist.

abholung in EF oder LE wäre noch phänomenal. im zweifel tuts die post aber auch.


----------



## mr.it (27. März 2010)

suche singlespeeder (bike), möglichst mit geradem lenker und bremsen und natürlich nicht allzu teuer 


@ wannabe  ist deins eigentlich noch zu haben, oder schon verkauft?


----------



## DER_DEPP (28. März 2010)

hi,

biete hier wegen gesundheitlichen problemen mein peugeot fixie an.

-Rahmenhöhe ca. 60cm. ich kann mit schrittlänge 82cm super drauf fahren
-stronglight kurbel
-novatec ritzel
-novatec lrs mit flip flop nabe
-bremse vorne CLB
-Bremshebel: Snafu BMX
-Reifen: vittoria Rubihno 25mm
-kette: KMC cool-chai
-BMX griffe mit flansch
-gekürzte flat bar alu (poliert)
-peugeot vorbau (poliert)
-pedale entweder maillard(bild ohne aufkleber) oder retro rr-pedale (bild mit aufklebern)
-sattel: peugeot standard ( evtl san marco) hat zwei kleine kratzer

das rad kann man auch auf freilauf hinten umbauen, da der lrs eine flip flop nabe hat. eine CLB bremse (selbe wie vorne) kann ich beilegen.

der rahmen selber ist noch von meinem vater und wurde so gut wie nie gefahren (maximal 500km). habe alles auseinandergebaut und neu gefettet etc und bin es als fixie maximal 200km gefahren. also top zustand.
zurzeit habe ich das rad mit aufklebern beklebt. unten drunter ist aber noch der peugeot orginallack drauf. also wenn man die aufkleber hat man wieder den orginal lack  durch das lange lagern in der garage hat dieser ein paar kratzer aber ist vergleichsweise in einem top zustand. am rahmen ist auch nichts abgeflext oder so. man kann ihn also auch wieder zu einem retro rr aufbauen. das am rahmen sind keine aufkleber sondern ist mit reinlackiert. geht also so schnell nicht ab

hier die bilder:











die kettenspanner auf den bildern wären nicht dabei.

preislich habe ich mir noch nichts weiter überlegt. bin für jeden vorschlag offen  also einfach mal per PN oder mail an blaspamjonas[ät]gmail.com schicken falls interesse besteht 

bin bis mittwoch in leipzig, werde jedoch regelmäßig mal reinschauen und meine mails checken.


----------



## wannabe (28. März 2010)

sorry ist schon weg


----------



## aggressor2 (28. März 2010)

wer weiß was mit VEITHY los is?
hab bei ihm vor 2-3 wochen ein ritzel gekauft, er meinte das geld sei da und er würde es so schnell wie möglich verschicken, ich hab noch nix und seit 10tagen war er nichmehr online.


----------



## wannabe (28. März 2010)

ich glaub dass hatte ich auch mal bei ihm, letztendlich kam aber alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dudsen (28. März 2010)

Hi,

ich suche eine 1" - Gewinde - Chromgabel. Schaftlänge ab 198mm.

Hoffe, dass einer von Euch vielleicht eine übrig hat und würde mich über Angebote freuen.

Danke.
Gruss,
David


----------



## Ketchyp (28. März 2010)

Schau mal ins Nachbarforum (Rennrad) in den Klassikerthread, da hatte einer 6 Stück oder so im Angebot fürn Fünfer, ist aber scho 2-3 Tage her...


----------



## aggressor2 (28. März 2010)

wannabe schrieb:


> ich glaub dass hatte ich auch mal bei ihm, letztendlich kam aber alles



wollen wirs hoffen.


----------



## dudsen (28. März 2010)

Ketchyp schrieb:


> Schau mal ins Nachbarforum (Rennrad) in den Klassikerthread, da hatte einer 6 Stück oder so im Angebot fürn Fünfer, ist aber scho 2-3 Tage her...



Danke, aber die waren nach 5 min wech...


----------



## mr.it (28. März 2010)

@junkiehoernchen   verkaufst du für 150 auch mit schutzblechen und versendest du auch oder nur abholung???


----------



## Ghost-FAN (28. März 2010)

Hi
Ich suche dringend eine günstige 1 Zoll Stahlgabel für mein Fixie
Schaftlänge:165-170mm 
Lack kann ruhig kaputt sein nur verbogen darf sie nicht sein.

Gruß Markus


----------



## sir-florian (29. März 2010)

Moin, suche silbernes großes Kettenblatt mit Lochkreis 110 (5-Arm)

Sollte sich zwischen 46 und 50 Zähnen bewegen.


----------



## meikel-jena (29. März 2010)

Hab hier noch nen Cinelli Stahlrahmen in 56er RH zu verkaufen, wurde vor ein paar Jahren mal blau gepulvert, hat keine Macken oder Defekte.
der Rahmen kommt wie auf den Bildern zu sehen inkl. Chrom-Gabel, Dura-Ace Steuersatz, Dura-Ace Vorbau, TTT-AL-Lenker, Zugeinstellschrauben, Sattelklemmschraube (Campa). Bremszug ist im Oberrohr verlegt.
Rahmen hing jetzt Jahrelang an der Wand, der Steuersatz sollte wohl mal neu gefettet werden.

ich haette fuer das ganze Paket gerne 110 Euro plus Versandkosten (denke mal so 15Euro)
weitere Bilder gibts in meinem Album: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/27138

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Tobirace (30. März 2010)

Ghost-FAN schrieb:


> Hi
> Ich suche dringend eine günstige 1 Zoll Stahlgabel für mein Fixie
> Schaftlänge:165-170mm
> Lack kann ruhig kaputt sein nur verbogen darf sie nicht sein.
> ...



28er oder 26er?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-FAN (30. März 2010)

26er


----------



## gurkenfolie (31. März 2010)

biete:

Paar Salsa Crosszusatzhebel, 31,8mm mit 26,0mm Reduzierhülsen, neuwertig

20eur

Truvativ Holzfeller riserbar, OS, 50mm rise, 63cm breit, gebr.

12eur

Easton EA50 riserbar, OS, midrise, 63cm breit, gebr.

15eur

DEDA Pista Alu Lenker, OS, mit Charge Gummis weiß, gebr.

25eur

ODI Lamellengriff, weiß, neuwertig

7eur

Miche Ritzel 18er, ca 100km gelaufen

7eur

bei Interesse PN


----------



## FAT A (31. März 2010)

ist weg! Danke



FAT A schrieb:


> *Verkaufe Klassischen Stahlrenner*. Der Rahmen ist sehr gut verarbeitet, im Oberrohr verlegter Bremszug, schöne Muffen und Ausfallenden, verchromte Kettenstrebe. Marke nennt sich Rider, ist wohl mal eine Auftragsserie von einem "Rennstall" an einen Rahmenbauer gewesen. Habe den Rahmen über Ecken von einer Radrennbahn aus Nürnberg. Der Lack ist schlecht gemacht, eher als Korossionschutz zu bezeichnen. Das Rad sieht so aber ganz gut aus.
> 
> *Das Rad ist entweder in Teilen oder komplett zu verkaufen:
> In Teilen: OHNE Vorderrad,Reifen und Sattel. 90
> ...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (1. April 2010)

Nur noch 50â¬:2=25â¬ fÃ¼r ein einbaufertiges SSP HR mit SSP Kit, Reifen, Ritzel, Laufrad, Schlauch u. Versand. KlickKlickKlickKlick


----------



## painmuds (2. April 2010)

14 t surly singlespeedritzel für schmale ketten.
ist natürlich gefahren aer die dinger sind ja soweit erstmal unzerstörbar.
10 okken plus versand.


----------



## Nerve77 (2. April 2010)

@ meikel-jena: Bitte einmal PMs prüfen. Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtacus (2. April 2010)

hab das rennradgefixe so satt.falls sich wer in näherer zukunft von nem bahnrahmen trennen will bitte pm!

keep it....


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (2. April 2010)

Verkaufe Cane Creek Direct Curve Bremsen, VR+HR Bremsen und Hebel Li+Re, Hebel neuwertig, Bremsbeläge 99,9% ,für 80,- inkl. Versand ohne Züge ,weitere Bilder im Album...








Gruß
Marco


----------



## Beinkraft (3. April 2010)

Verkaufe Surly 1x1 Singlespeeder für 499,-


Parts:

18" Rahmen
Kinesis Starrgabel
Avid Juicy 5 Bremsen
Leafcycles Vorbau und Sattelklemme
Truvativ Sattelstütze
Atomlab Lenker
Ritchey Steuersatz
Rigida Taurus/ Shimano Laufradsatz
Singlespeed Kit mit 18er Blatt
Shimano Hone Kurbel mit 48er, 44er oder 36er Blatt
Schwalbe Table Top

Gegen einen Aufpreis von 15,- gibts eine Schutzbleche und LED-Beleuchtung dazu!



Auch für 199,- Rahmen mit Steuersatz, Sattelklemme (Surly), Stütze (Truvativ) und Kettenspanner (Surly)


----------



## mscs (3. April 2010)

26" Giant-Stahlrahmen als Singlespeeder oder Tourenrahmen - 30 ink. Versand

Verkaufe diesen alten abgerockten  Rahmen, oder er fliegt auf den Müll:
RH 56cm Mitte Tretlager-Ende Sattelrohr
Tretlager Standard (BSA 68)
Anlötösen (auch für Lowrider) vorhanden

Achtung: Die Ausfallenden wurden mit der Feile erweitert, hat bei mir gehalten, aber nur zur Info !!!

Is nix dolles, aber wird wenigstens nicht geklaut


----------



## Venomaniac (4. April 2010)

-14 Zähne
-ungefahren
-für dicke Ketten
-5 + Versand


----------



## painmuds (4. April 2010)

surly ritzel ist weg.


----------



## DER_DEPP (5. April 2010)

DER_DEPP schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> biete hier wegen gesundheitlichen problemen mein peugeot fixie an.
> 
> ...



immernoch zu haben! kann auch sehr gerne ohne den lrs usw. verkauft werden


----------



## DER_DEPP (5. April 2010)

suche außerdem noch ein starres LR für hinten. 

-sollte auf 130mm aufspacerbar sein. 

-optischer zustand ist völlig egal hauptsache funktion ist einwandfrei. 

-am besten dezente klassische silberne felge

-flip/flop, beide seiten fixed oder nur eine ist auch egal 

bitte einfach mal alles anbieten  soll jedoch so günstig wie möglich sein...


----------



## _booze_ (5. April 2010)

Suche eine hydraulische Disc-Bremse, V+H mit Scheiben wenns geht. Am liebsten IS und schwarz, einfach was anbieten.


----------



## Sidneyy (5. April 2010)

Ich könnte gut einen Satz Pedalhaken+ Riemen / nur Riemen gebrauchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scapin (5. April 2010)

Hab noch einen Satz Campa Pedalhacken (silber) und Brooks Riemen hier rumliegen. Beides neu. Melde dich bei Interesse (übrigens auch noch sehr schöne, passende Pedale)


----------



## _stalker_ (5. April 2010)

Wegen Zeitmangel wÃ¼rde ich mich bei entsprechendem Angebot von meinem Fixie bzw. dessen Rahmenset und Anbauteilen trennen







Univega Via Madison King Bahnrahmen 52cm
Scandium mit Carboninlay im Steuerrohr ("Delta Box")
Bocksteif und leicht - der Rahmen hat um die 1300g und die Gabel um die 500g
UVP des Rahmensets liegt bei 1099â¬

Der Rahmen ist mattschwarz lackiert






http://www.univega.com/news/team/2007_03_28_BahnWM_Mallorca.htm

Verkaufen wÃ¼rde ich alles ausser dem Laufradsatz.
Bessere Bilder kann ich auf Anfrage schicken.

Rahmen, Gabel, Steuersatz (FSA Orbit vollintegriert), Innenlager (Token Carbon), Kurbel (Sugino Messenger), StÃ¼tze (Truvativ), 2 Lenker + 2 Vorbauten (Syntace Stratos, FSA OS Riser), Bremse 600â¬

Rahmen, Gabel, Steuersatz 400â¬

Bei Interesse bitte PN.


----------



## innohep (6. April 2010)

mÃ¶chte mein Cockpit verÃ¤ndern und gebe dieses ab,alles neu nur getestet war am Komplettrad dran und sagt mir nicht zu....
ist ein Giant Bowery84 also Lenker und Vorbau wohl Hausmarke die Bremsen sind von Tektro.
Lenkerklemmung 31,8 und Enden 22,2 Vorbau 11/8 130mm, Bremse Tektro RX4.1
bei Interesse einfach mal mailen









Lenker 25â¬
Vorbau20â¬
Bremshebel 15â¬
natÃ¼rlich verhandelbar und als Set mÃ¶glich


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (6. April 2010)

A2Z SSP Kit mit gut gebrauchtem 18ner Ritzel fÃ¼r 10â¬ ink. Versand



Oder doch das komplette LR fÃ¼r 20â¬ ink. Versand?  Hier


----------



## painmuds (6. April 2010)

hallo

verkaufe meine gebrauchte race face northshore xs kurbel mit 42er gebhardt kettenblatt. (4kant aufnahme)
beides hat schon gut was an km gesehen und mich nie verlassen...
kratzer und abschürfungen sind auf jeden fall vorhanden, aber ich denke noch eine astreine kurbel fürs ssp`den...
40 okken inkl. versand VHB.
einfach mal ne pm oder so.


----------



## Sidneyy (6. April 2010)

Sidneyy schrieb:


> Ich könnte gut einen Satz Pedalhaken+ Riemen / nur Riemen gebrauchen.



hat sich dank scapin erledigt

Danke nochmal!


----------



## street_storm (6. April 2010)

Hi Leute,
suche ein Singlespeed bike (kein fixed gear), bin 185 groß und brauch das Rad zur Überwindung des Großstadtdschungels ;-)
Wobei wir gleich zum nächsten Punkt kommen, bitte nur anbieten wenn ihr bereit seit nach Österreich zu versenden (Die Hoffnung, dass jemand in der Nähe von Tirol ein Bike abzugeben hat stirbt zwar zuletzt...)
Preislich sollte es einem Studentenbudget entsprech (dafür stelle ich auch keine hohen Anforderungen an Lackzustand etc.) 
könnt mir auch gerne eine PN senden
lg
lukas


----------



## sir-florian (7. April 2010)

Moin, suche silbernes großes Kettenblatt mit Lochkreis 110 (5-Arm)

Sollte sich zwischen 46 und 50 Zähnen bewegen.


----------



## Tobirace (7. April 2010)

Verkaufe 1 zölligen dura ace geschraubt in neu für 45eus + 4eus hermes
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/1/1/5/0/0/_/large/1Zoll_duraAce_schraub.JPG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobirace (7. April 2010)

Ghost-FAN schrieb:


> Hi
> Ich suche dringend eine günstige 1 Zoll Stahlgabel für mein Fixie
> Schaftlänge:165-170mm
> Lack kann ruhig kaputt sein nur verbogen darf sie nicht sein.
> Gruß Markus





Ghost-FAN schrieb:


> 26er



Haste schon eine?
Wenn nicht geb ich dir nächste woche mal bescheid, ich müsste noch eine schwarze rumfliegen haben. Die hat aber cantisockel also nix für fix-optik...


----------



## _booze_ (7. April 2010)

_booze_ schrieb:


> Suche eine hydraulische Disc-Bremse, V+H mit Scheiben wenns geht. Am liebsten IS und schwarz, einfach was anbieten.


erledigt...


----------



## ginocasino (7. April 2010)

suche konterring für novatec on one nabe. falls jemand noch einen günstig abgeben will. bitte pm an mich. dank und gruß. jo


----------



## Ghost-FAN (7. April 2010)

Nein hab leider noch keine. Ein Foto sollte Klären ob ich sie will oder nicht


----------



## Heihachi (8. April 2010)

hier gibt es einen Sattelklassiker mit Patina im Topzustand. 
Nur echt mit dem goldenen Label 

Das vergoldete Sattelgestänge hat leichten Flugrost, die Lederdecke selbst ist in einem einwandfreien gebrauchten Zustand.

FP 25,-


----------



## To-bi-bo (9. April 2010)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> 2. Rennradrahmen / Sportradrahmen (RH 55-56cm) + Gabel
> 
> Guter Zustand, kleiner Kratzer an der Gabel.
> 
> ...



Neuer Preis: 15,00 Euro

kommt Leute, für ne Stadtschlampe doch echt okay!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## innohep (9. April 2010)

2880 kann gelöscht werden ist alles weg...


----------



## Drahtacus (10. April 2010)

moin zusammen,

suche 1" AHEADvorbau....


----------



## bird (10. April 2010)

Suche:


11 Distanzringe/ Spacer mit jeweils 2,54 mm

oder

1 Distanzring/ Spacer mit 28 mm


----------



## Kittie (11. April 2010)

Zum Verkauf - ein schnäppchen weil ich Geld brauche:
SSP MTB RH47 M/O. Rahmen Stahl und Gabel Kona P2 in Blau gepulvert. Selbe Farbe aber NassLack sind Vorbau, Lenker und Gepäckträger. Verbaute Teile zum großen Teil Neuwertig.
WTB Sattel, LX V-Brake´s, Avid Hebel, Ritchey Stütze und Vorbau und Reifen,  Kurbel Truvativ poliert, Pedale ConTec, Laufrad front Mavic SUB 217 mit XT Nabe, Hinten Deore. 
Zustand gesamt: gut
Preis nur 160,- + Versand oder Abholung


----------



## sipemue (11. April 2010)

Quasi neue SSP Kette zu verkaufen, 30km gefahren











16,- Euro inkl. Versand. 
Bitte per PM falls Interesse


----------



## .nOx (11. April 2010)

1. Profile Mini Vr-Nabe

- letztens erst geÃ¶ffnet und gesÃ¤ubert
- schwarz lackiert (vorher gold)
- lÃ¤uft total sauber und rund

Preis: 60â¬ ink Versand






2. alter DDR Diamant Fixie/Singlespeed Rahmen-Set

- gemuffter Stahlrahmen
- sauber gecleant
- schÃ¶n lackiert (ok, ist Geschmacksache)
- Rost frei
- 56cm RahmenhÃ¶he
- Gabel, 1" Vorbau, SattelstÃ¼tze, Innenlager und neuer Sillgey Works 1'' Threaded Steuersatz (NP war 35â¬) sind dabei.

Preis: 75â¬ ink









3. Cinelli Rennlenker

- aus Aluminium 
- 42cm breit
- es sind Klebereste vom Lenkerband vorhanden

Preis: 14â¬ ink






4. Tree Bike Co. Epic Shirt

- neu & ungetragen
- auf American Apparel Shirt gedruckt
- GrÃ¶Ãe: M

Preis: 15â¬ ink






5. Death Pedal Shredder Shirt

- neu & ungetragen
- limited Edition, fresh aus Ami-Land!
- gedruckt mit 3M reflective paint
- ohne Blitz ist der Aufdruck DunkelgrÃ¼n
- auf American Apparel Shirt gedruckt
- GrÃ¶Ãe: M

Preis: 20â¬ ink






6. Vans J-Lay Flannel

- neu & ungetragen
- GrÃ¶Ãe: M

Preis: 35â¬ ink






7. Vans "schieÃ mich tot" Hemd

- sehr wenig getragen
- Farbe kommt ein wenig schrill auf dem Bild
- GrÃ¶Ãe: Slim Fit L

Preis: 30â¬ ink






8. Odyssey Monolever Medium

- paar Kratzer, sonst guter Zustand

Preis: 12â¬ ink


----------



## .nOx (12. April 2010)

Rahmen ist weg.

edit:

AuÃerdem steht der LRS zum Verkauf.

Velocity Deep-V in Titanium
DT-Swiss Speichen
Formula Naben (120mm & Flip-Flop)

Knappe 150km gelaufen, keine Kratzer oder Macken.
NP: 220â¬

Jetzt: 150â¬ Vhb

Bessere Bilder kommen noch.


----------



## paddl (12. April 2010)

Moin moin,

ich bräuchte nen Schlüssel um nen Lockring anzuziehen..hat jemand sowas über??

Grüße


----------



## ginocasino (12. April 2010)

suche immer noch einen konterring für eine novatec nabe und zusätzlich nen singlespeed kit. halflink kette würd ich auch noch brauchen. grüße. jo


----------



## gurkenfolie (13. April 2010)

> kleines update:
> biete:
> 
> Paar Salsa Crosszusatzhebel, 31,8mm mit 26,0mm Reduzierhülsen, neuwertig
> ...



hab noch ne neuwertige surly instigator gabel gefunden.

60eur inkl. Versand nach D.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (13. April 2010)

Ich suche einen flach bauenden 1" Steuersatz.
Habe einen alten Shimano 600 Steuersatz hier, der leider noch zu hoch baut.
Am besten wäre ein alter Shimano Steuersatz, der eine oder zwei Generation jünger sein sollte als der anbei Gezeigte.
Einfach alles anbieten!


----------



## rene2505 (13. April 2010)

verkaufe 24mm Patentsattelstütze Alu für Diamantrahmen oder alte französische Rahmen (z.b. Peugot)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160422786130&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## keks'(: (14. April 2010)

ich will die ODIs, wenns die longnecks sind, sind die mit flansch ? ist der versand inkl ?


----------



## gurkenfolie (14. April 2010)

keks'(: schrieb:


> ich will die ODIs, wenns die longnecks sind, sind die mit flansch ? ist der versand inkl ?



ja-ja-ja.
nur die lenkerstopfen sind nicht dabei.


----------



## fillo (15. April 2010)

Ich habe folgendes Teil anzubieten:

ROTOR - Singlespeed in nem schicken orange und ner Salsa-Gabel.





Rahmen: Rotor flex Stahlrahmen 18" (dormant-orange) -Rohloff-fähig!
Gabel: Salsa CroMoto 
Felgen: Mavic X317
Reifen: Schwalbe Smart Sam (Faltvariante)
Vorbau, Lenker, Sattelstütze: PRO LT
Kurbel und Bremsen: Shimano Deore
Sattel: Procraft Race II Titan
Griffe: OURY orange
Sonstiges: PitLock ist auch dran

Das Rad befindet sich in einem sehr guten Zustand, da ich es kaum benutzt habe- lediglich der Lenker hat ein paar Kratzer abekommen.
Preislich hab ich mir 700 Euronen vorgestellt. Schickt mir euer Angebot...


----------



## spaboleo (15. April 2010)

Suche nen Rennrad-Vorbau für ne 1" Gewindegabel...
Lenkerklemmung: 25,4mm 


Hat wer was?

lg


----------



## DER_DEPP (15. April 2010)

DER_DEPP schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> biete hier wegen gesundheitlichen problemen mein peugeot fixie an.
> 
> ...



und es ist immernoch da... falls jemand nur den rahmen doer so will, geht das denke ich auch. der lrs wird vorerst nicht einzeln verkauft.


----------



## DER_DEPP (15. April 2010)

DER_DEPP schrieb:


> suche außerdem noch ein starres LR für hinten.
> 
> -sollte auf 130mm aufspacerbar sein.
> 
> ...


  und das suche ich auch noch.

angebote gehen auch per mail an blaspamjonas[ät]gmail.com


----------



## kon (15. April 2010)

Hi,

ich hab hier den Fixie Lenker schlechthin im Angebot. Einen Metallico Tsuchinoko Dildo-Bar (440mm), wie man ihn auch im Singlespeedshop kriegt, allerdings in der Farbe *mattschwarz*. Den kriegt man so in Deutschland kaum, weswegen ich ihn extra direkt in Osaka beim Hersteller geordert habe. Der Lenker hat ein paar wenige Gebrauchsspuren im Bereich der Klemmung und auf der einen Seite im Griffbereich (siehe Fotos in meinem Album). Ich habe dafür 120Euro gezahlt und hätte gern 80Euro (zzgl. Versand) dafür.

Gruss
Kon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kimpel (15. April 2010)

Suche:

Avid BB 7 VR, 160mm Scheibe, am liebsten in schwarz 
Cane Creek Drop V Bremshebel(o.ä.), auch am liebsten schwarz
Nitto Randoneur (B-135) die breitere Variante (45cm)
King oder Hope in 1 1/8 und schwarz


----------



## Kittie (16. April 2010)

Spank Schraub-Griffe (Neuwertig), Flachmann mit (noch nicht fertig gebogenem) Flaschenhalter -Silber Neu, 2x4 Titan Schrauben für die Bremsarme der V-Brake oder Canti. 

Alles für nur 20,- Tacken Versand 4,- Hermes


----------



## bobtailoner (16. April 2010)

Suche:
Fixed Hinterrad, egal was, Zustand auch relativ egal.
Einfach alles mal anbieten


----------



## Sidneyy (16. April 2010)

Such eine schöne Hochprofil RR Felge mit 36 Loch
so Richtung Rigida dp A18 , allerdings max. 20  und am besten in Köln.


----------



## .nOx (17. April 2010)

Mash SF Barend

- neu & unverbaut
- ink InbusschlÃ¼ssel 
- 20â¬ + 2â¬ Versand


----------



## Kittie (18. April 2010)

Singlespeed Kit 16Z Light kompl. mit Spacern und Abschlussring 
Neu: 24,-     PREIS: 9,90




Gusset Kettenspanner 
Neu 21,-    PREIS: 9,90




Dura Ace Schaltzug-Anschläge NEU! (Rennradrahmen-Unterrohr-seitlich)
NEU etwa 10  PREIS: 5,- 





Alle Preise + Versand (3,-) ODER alles zusammen für 19,- Euro + 4,- Versand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kimpel (18. April 2010)

ES


----------



## .nOx (18. April 2010)

haha.


----------



## elmono (19. April 2010)

Da ich die ebay Auktion weiter oben mit der Sattelstütze verpasst habe: Hat jemand eine 24mm Sattelstütze zu verkaufen?


----------



## To-bi-bo (19. April 2010)

elmono schrieb:


> Da ich die ebay Auktion weiter oben mit der Sattelstütze verpasst habe: Hat jemand eine 24mm Sattelstütze zu verkaufen?



jop chrom poliert, 24mm fürs Rennrad, klassische Sattelklemmung..
Preis? schlag was vor


EDIT:/ Suche normale Rennradbremshebel, nichts besonderes bis 20 Euro incl Versand


----------



## rene2505 (19. April 2010)

Suche ne günstige, gute Rennradbremse mit langen schenkeln fürs vorderrad...sowas wie shimano BR-R600 oder ähnliches. einfach mal alles anbieten wer noch was zu liegen hat. Danke


----------



## .nOx (19. April 2010)

520mm breit, 25,4mm klemmung, schwarz und in einem guten zustand.

preis: 10â¬ + 4â¬ Versand


----------



## VEITHY (19. April 2010)

Starrgabel zu verkaufen!

material: alu
nur für v-brake, keine disc aufnahme
keine beschädigungen, lack is nicht mehr der beste
11/8" ahead

inkl der ahead "kralle" u ahead kappe (nicht auf dem bild zu sehen)

bei fragen oder interesse einfach ne pm schicken...

hab noch andere teile zu verkaufen! 

siehe hier:

sattelstütze campa:
http://www.rennrad-news.de/rennrad-markt/showproduct.php?product=20014

sattel rolls:
http://www.rennrad-news.de/rennrad-markt/showproduct.php?product=20013&sort=1&cat=500&page=1

magura julie:
http://www.traildevils.ch/marketentry.php?eid=15703


----------



## tobibikes (20. April 2010)

(S) White Industries ENO Eccentric HR-Nabe,
135mm, 32loch.


----------



## kingmoe (21. April 2010)

.nOx schrieb:


> haha.


----------



## Englaender (21. April 2010)

Neuer On-One Kettenspanner, 17,- inkl. Versand in D:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alexftw (21. April 2010)

Suche n' günstigen 28er RR LRS, gern auch mit Bereifung, Kasette o.Ä., hauptsache billig. Einfach mal anbieten.


----------



## Nerve77 (21. April 2010)

@alexftw






[/URL][/IMG] 

sollte glaub ich verkauft werden. frag einfach mal den to-bi-bo.


----------



## To-bi-bo (21. April 2010)

ist schon beim "kunden" angekommen


----------



## Marm (22. April 2010)

FIXIE INC KickFlip Nabe, 135mm, fixed/freewheel, mit Discadapter für 6Loch und Centerlock, super selten einzeln zu kaufen und wirklich schöne Details.

Mehr Bilder in meinem Album oder unter http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/page6/








120 plus Versand nach Wunsch.


----------



## Gil Grissom (23. April 2010)

würde einen rahmen mit cantis und horizontalen ausfallenden fürs kleine geld suchen.

grösse 19''-20''


----------



## Odessit (23. April 2010)

Gil Grissom schrieb:


> würde einen rahmen mit cantis und horizontalen ausfallenden fürs kleine geld suchen.
> 
> grösse 19''-20''



Guckst du da: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=457694
(Wenn die Delle am OR nicht stört, ach ja, nicht meins )


----------



## 855 (23. April 2010)

verkaufe einen Rahmen Cannondale Capo aus 2010
Rahmen ist ein Caad 5, Handmade in USA
Größe 60, OR 590, Steuerrohr 205, Steuersatz integriert
es passen alle Gabeln mit Standard-Einbauhöhe 367mm und Rake 45
die Geometrie ist ein guter Kompromiss aus Strasse und Bahn, Winkel 74/73°, Tretlager ist 10mm höher
Innenlager klassisch BSA 68mm
wer mit Bremse fahren möchte: Bremswürfel ist hinten vorhanden, Leitung müsste dann durchgängig verlegt werden, keine Gegenhalter

der Rahmen ist neu und ungefahren. die Klemmspuren hinten stammen vom Original-Aufbau, diesen Rahmen gibt es sonst nur als Komplett-Rad
war mein Leichtbau-Singlespeed-Projekt für 2010, "leider" ist mir ein anderes Projekt dazwischen gekommen











wer noch einen passenden LRS braucht: hab noch zwei Phil-Wood-Laufradsätze hier stehen, einmal silber Hochflansch, einmal schwarz Niederflansch, beide 100/120mm fixed/free, inkl. PW-Lock-Ring

Rahmen mit C´dale Sattelklemme, Steuersatz Cane Creek drop in, Cannondale Vorbau und Lenker, Aheadkappe und Klingel
*399,-*


----------



## kingmoe (23. April 2010)

Satz Surly Naben, MTB (135mm hinten/100mm vorn), 2 Freilauf-Gewinde, nie eingespeicht





http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4035/4543007365_92539a8799_b.jpg
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4050/4543006769_fdd19b6a98_b.jpg
85,-


----------



## DER_DEPP (25. April 2010)

so, habe mir eine alte 105er nabe bei ebay gekauft. suche nach VR und  nabe ist erfolgreich abgeschlossen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und dass ich hier ein  fixed HR finde kann ich wohl vergessen xD

suche jetzt nurnoch eine fixed nabe 36-loch und einen bahnrahmen. habe  eine schrittlänge von 82cm also sollte er wohl so um die 56cm sein. was  dabei ist oder wie der optische zustand ist, ist mir total egal, da je  hässlicher desto billiger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. der cannondale über mir ist schon interessant jedoch für mich deutlich zu teuer suche eher nen alten heruntergekommenen stahlrahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (25. April 2010)

Hi, biete ein nagelneues Funworks Singlespeed Kit fÃ¼r 10â¬ und einen neuen Shimano Alfine CST 500 Kettenspanner in Silber fÃ¼r 14â¬. 
Das ganze funktioniert leider nicht mit meiner geplanten Kurbel und der Kettenlinie.


----------



## r0ckZ (26. April 2010)

Surly 1x1 20"

Rahmenset 20" Surly 1x1, kaum gefahren (u500km) 
- grÃ¶bste Lackmacke von einem Chainsuck (wie auch immer das passieren konnte ..) - sonst guter Zustand
- ready fÃ¼r Schlumpfkurbel, normale Kurbeln kein Problem
- auf der einen Seite haben sich zT die Surly-Decals abgelÃ¶st.

Parts:
FSA Orbit Steuersatz
Surly Sattelklemme
PlanetX SL Vorbau
Ritchey Comp Flatbar
A2Z 180/160 Bremsscheiben, Adapter fÃ¼r PM mit dabei
LRS:
- vorne XT 6Loch Nabe mit Rigida Taurus Felge, Schwalbe Racing Ralph (90%)
- hinten Nope SSP-Nabe (16t Ritzel inkl.) mit TrackMack-Felge, Schwalbe Nobby Nic (90%)

Verkaufe ich nur, da ein Crosser hier in meiner neuen Umgebung angebrachter ist und es zu schade zum rumstehen ist.
450â¬ inkl DHL-Versand


----------



## insanerider (26. April 2010)

(tausche) ein Voodoo Hoodoo, Bontrager LRS; King Ritzel, Teile wie auf dem Foto aber OHNE Gabel gegen ein geschaltetes Rennrad. Eckdaten: STI Hebel und eher was modernes.....aber Marke und Highend spielen keine Rolle...passend für Menschen um 180cm

Achja, das Voodoo hat 18 Zoll und steht insgesamt gut da. Lackmacken sind vorhanden


----------



## gurkenfolie (26. April 2010)

gurkenfolie schrieb:


> hab noch ne neuwertige surly instigator gabel gefunden.
> 
> 60eur inkl. Versand nach D.



*verkauft*


----------



## ppxn (26. April 2010)

Hallo, 

wie im Titel beschrieben suche ic eine 120mm Hnterradnabe mit >= 36 Loch. Gerne auch ein komplettes Laufrad. Sollte recht stabil sein. 

Danke.


----------



## 855 (27. April 2010)

der Capo-Rahmen (Post-Nr. 2934) geht nun inkl. Steuersatz, Sattelklemme und Vorbau für *350,-*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CH&#1071;IS (27. April 2010)

Verkaufe:

Rahmen, RH: 54cm Bild: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/629594

Miche Xpress Hub, EBM:120mm Bild: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/629593

Preise per PN


----------



## .nOx (27. April 2010)

Lenker und Lrs sind verkauft.

Bremse Dia-Compe BRS 101
- nur zweimal gefahren, also wenig benutzt
- keine kratzer oder macken
- bremst top

Preis: 20 + Versand




A-Head Adapter
- sehr wenig gefahren
- klemmt super

Preis: 10 + Versand


----------



## jojjo (28. April 2010)

Will vlt. jemand seine alte Stadtschlampe loswerden.
Darf gerne runtergeschrubbt sein...


----------



## olli (29. April 2010)

Ich habe 2 gebrauchte 28er Rahmen.

Einmal NoName, RH ca. 51, OR ca. 56 mit Gabel: für 15.-





Einmal Wheeler, RH ca. 54 OR ca. 58 mit Gabel: für 40.-





Versand 7.-
Beide 50.- inkl. Versand.


----------



## mullero (29. April 2010)

Suche ne verchromte Motobecane Rennradgabel aus den 80ern für 57er Rahmenhöhe. Passend zum Beispiel für Motobecane Mirage. Falls jemand eine hat, bitte ne PN an mich.


----------



## jojjo (29. April 2010)

Hat irgendjemand nen altes Rennrad/ SSP/ Fixie o.a. in Rahmengröße 56-58 rumstehen und möchte es loswerden.
Darf auch gerne unvollständig oder runtergeschrubbt sein.
Hauptsache nicht allzu teuer(Schüler... )
Danke im Voraus


----------



## Kittie (30. April 2010)

Abzugeben ist eine SSP Kurbel von FSA (Schrift ist ab - 172,5mm) mit BSA Innenlager, Kettenblatt 34Z 5Loch und allen nötigen Schrauben.





Kurbel ist hat auf der Antriebsseite einige kleinere Lack-Kratzer, die nicht ins Material gehen! Die andere Seite ist fast wie neu. Lager läuft weich.


25,- + 4,99 Versand 

PS: Auch mehrere Neue PC Spiele im Angebot - einfach mal fragen.


----------



## xXwannabeXx (30. April 2010)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> 4. Laufradsatz 28" Rennrad + Schlauch + Reifen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich verkaufe diesen Laufradsatz ,den ich von to-bi-bo hier erworben habe direkt für den gleichen Preis weiter.

Sieht noch genau so aus ,wie auf dem Foto

Gruß wannabe


----------



## FR-Sniper (1. Mai 2010)

Verkauf mein Centurion Retro Rahmen mit horizontalen Ausfallenden!

Sattelrohr ca. 54cm Oberrohr ca 60cm, mit dabei sind alle Teile die auf den Bildern am Rad verbaut sind, wie Vorbau,Lenker, Griffe (neuwertig!) Bremse mit Hebeln, Sattelstütze (alles aus ALU!)
das Innenlager ist noch drin, aber eigentlich muß es getauscht werden! (ich habe keinen Hackenschlüßel zum Ausbau!)











50 VB
Versand 7

Rahmen könnte auch mit Schaltung gefahren werden (wer das braucht  )


----------



## Onegear (2. Mai 2010)

Ich habe nen Terra Fox TFX 40 MTB zu verkaufen.

Ist nen CroMo Rahmen von etwa 1994/1995. Es ist mir leider etwas zu groß und außerdem platzt mein Fuhrpark aus allen Nähten.
Ich habe das Rad letztes Jahr gebraucht gekauft und zum Singlespeeder umgebaut. Es hat nur etwa 700 km Stadt und Radwege gesehen. Leider ist auf dem Oberrohr eine kleine Delle, da das Rad mal umgefallen ist hier bei mir zuhause. Ist aber bei solch einem stabilen Stahlrahmen eher ein optisches Problem.
Einziger bekannter Mangel neben der Delle: Inbusschraube des Kettenspanners (siehe Partliste)
Das Rad wurde gefahren und hat auch Gebrauchsspuren. Einige Teile sind nagelneu (HR), andere erst ein halbes Jahr alt. Reifen kann ich bei Bedarf noch nen Satz IRC Serac XC (faltbar, redwall, 1,95", 75% Profil) dazulegen.

Maße:

Rahmenhöhe (M-Oberkante): 550mm 
Oberrohr (M-M): 585mm
Steuerrohr: 153mm

Ab 1,85m Körpergröße gut fahrbar.

Parts:

Rahmen/Gabel: Terra Fox TFX40 CroMo
Vorbau: Mounty Special 120mm
Lenker: X-Tasy Alu 6061 (1/2 Jahr alt)
Bremsen: Deore LX 570er komplett (circa 3 Jahre alt, mit Cartridge Bremsschuhen)
Stütze: Kalloy
Sattel: Selle Italia XO (1/2 Jahr alt)
Kurbel: Truvativ Firex mit Shimano Vierkant Innenlager und 44Z Corratec Alu-Blatt (1/2 Jahr alt)
Ritzel: DX 16 Zähne
Kette: Wippermann (fast neu)
VR: Standard 36 Loch Alu Felge
HR: Consens Nabe mit Ritchey OCR Felge 32 Loch (nagelneu)
Reifen: Schwalbe Black Shark Mud faltbar 26x1,5" (bisschen rissig)
Spanner: DMR Tension Seeker II (Inbusschraube zur seitlichen Positionierung ausgelutscht, passt zur Zeit aber gut)
Pedale: Standard Trekking (nicht auf dem Foto, aber dabei)

NUR ABHOLUNG IN BERLIN!!!

Preis: 120 VHB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gurkenfolie (3. Mai 2010)

wegen wechsel auf 29" hätte ich noch folgende Sachen im Angebot:

kona explosif rahmen grün metallic, 20", mit slider dropouts, canti & disc option, fsa orbit XL und salsa cromoto gabel (canti & disc), salsa sattelschnellspanner für 399eur

singlespeed LRS bestehend aus
hope pro2 ss HR geschraubt, hope pro2 VR, mavic en521, messingnippel, dt speichen, 18er surly  ritzel, xtr abschlussring, Larsen TT (99%) - von gocycle aufgebaut, sehr gute einspeichqualität für 349eur


----------



## spaboleo (3. Mai 2010)

gurkenfolie schrieb:


> [...] salsa cromoto gabel (canti & disc)[...]



Ich vermute du würdest am Liebsten komplett verkaufen, aber falls sich niemand findet, bekunde ich mal Interesse an der Gabel 

Schaftlänge?
Farbe ist schwarz oder?

Vielen Dank


----------



## FR-Sniper (3. Mai 2010)

Post #2951 kann gelöscht werden!


----------



## Schones (4. Mai 2010)

Hallo SSP-Gemeinde,

ich muss mich leider von meinem geliebten, erst im März aufgebauten Fixie trennen. Alle Preise sind verhandelbar und exkl. Versandkosten.

*Peugeot Fixie für Große (RH62) in 1A Zustand für 360,-* 

Rahmenset:
Peugeot Marseille in schickem grün, mit üblichen Gebrauchspuren und kleinen Lackabplatzern. Keinerlei Rost, TOP-Zustand.

Maße:
Sattelrohr Mitte-Mitte 62cm, Oberrohr Mitte-Mitte 60cm

Steuersatz und Tretlager wurden komplett überholt und neu gefettet.

Laufradsatz:
VELOCITY TRACK NABEN (FIXED/FREE) eingespeicht in SEHR STABILEN SUN FELGEN, keine Seiten- oder Höhenschläge, seidenweicher Lauf, komplett mit breitem 19 ZÄHNE BAHNRITZEL und LOCKRING.

Bereifung:
VITTORIA CROSS XN PRO FALTREIFEN, mit besonders schnellem Diamantprofil auf harten Untergründen - Vorderreifen nur wenig gelaufen, Hinterreifen ist natürlich stärker gebraucht, die Lauffläche ist aber noch für einige Skids gut - PLUS einen fast neuen ERSATZREIFEN.

Antrieb:
SHIMANO EXAGE SPORT KURBEL mit NEUEM 48 ZÄHNE SUGINO KETTENBLATT, neuen Rennradpedalen, neuen Christophe Käfigen (Größe L Kunststoff, alternativ habe ich auch noch verchromte Metallkörbe von Christophe in Größe M), neuen Riemen und neuer, breiter WIPPERMANN STERN ANTIROST KETTE.

Lenkzentrale:
Oldschool Aluminium Schaftvorbau Mitte-Mitte 110mm, schmaler Self Made Bullhornlenker (abgesägter und umgedrehter Roadlenker) mit neuem ITM Lenkerband, Oldschool Bremshebel und neuem neongelben Bremszug.

Die Shimano 105 Vorderradbremse ist nicht Teil des Angebots, kann aber als komplette Bremsgruppe dazugekauft werden (siehe unten).

Sattel:
Der Brooks Sattel ist nicht Teil des Angebots, ich montiere stattdessen wieder den schwarzen Original Peugot Sattel.


















*






Komplette SHIMANO 105 SUPER SLR Bremsgruppe für 50,-*

Bremskörper BR-1055: kaum gebrauchte LANGSCHENKLIGE DUAL PIVOT Bremsen, min. 47mm, max. 57mm, Brembeläge noch gut

Bremshebel BL-1055: passende AERO BREMSHEBEL, Gummis in gutem Zustand






*Setpreis für beides zusammen 400,-*

Selbstabholer bekommen noch einen Flaschenhalter montiert, in dem am Tag der Abholung ein gekühltes Original-Moritz-Fiege-Radler wartet. 

Schöne Grüße.


----------



## bastard13 (4. Mai 2010)

was würdest du denn für den lrs haben wollen? gruß daniel


----------



## Schones (5. Mai 2010)

Hi Daniel!

Ich möchte das Rad erstmal nur komplett verkaufen.

Schöne Grüße.


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (5. Mai 2010)

Verkaufe zwei Selle San Marco Bontrager Sättel...

einen mit Titan Gestell,für 45,- inkl. Versand




und einen in knallrot,kommt auf den Fotos nicht so richtig knallig rüber,mit Stahl Gestell,für 20,- inkl. Versand




beide Sättel sind NEU!!

Gruß
Marco


----------



## aggressor2 (5. Mai 2010)

ähm marco,
die überweisung für den bontrager ti ist schon lange raus und das geld müsste eigentlich auch schon da sein.


----------



## kingmoe (5. Mai 2010)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Satz Surly Naben, MTB (135mm hinten/100mm vorn), 2 Freilauf-Gewinde, nie eingespeicht
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NEUER PREIS: 77,- plus 4,- Porto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Bontrager (5. Mai 2010)

@ aggressor2

Ähm Alexander, 
deiner ist seit gestern auf dem Weg zu dir 

Gruß
Marco


----------



## aggressor2 (5. Mai 2010)

alles klar...


----------



## batisan (5. Mai 2010)

Hey Leute, 

ich suche einen schicken (gebrauchten) Bahnlenker mit 31,8er Klemmung für kleines Geld oder TAUSCH. Oder einen Bullhorn Bar ähnlich dem Nitto Bullhorn Bar RB-021, nur eben mit 31,8.

Zum tauschen od. kaufen: 
- Truvativ Hussefelt DH Riser Bar mit 31,8er Klemmung (gekürzt auf ca. 45cm)







- Atomlab Cromoly Lenker 22,2er Klemmung (gekürzt auf ca. 51cm) mit passendem Vorbau von Eastern Bikes (für 1 1/8 Steuerrohr) + Adapter für 1" Gabeln







- Sixpack Nail Sattestütze NEU 27,2 x 350mm (NP:30)







Gruß 
Basti


----------



## CH&#1071;IS (5. Mai 2010)

CHÐ¯IS schrieb:


> Verkaufe:
> 
> Rahmen, RH: 54cm Bild: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/629594
> 
> ...



*Update:*

Rahmen, RH: 54cm Bild: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/629594
30Â inkl. Versand

Miche Xpress Hub mit ZubehÃ¶r, EBM:120mm Bild: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/629593
40Â inkl. Versand


----------



## squarrow (5. Mai 2010)

suche nen Vorbau mit kurzer Ausladung (60-80 mm), optimal wäre in schwarz und dann noch nen Bremshebel für rechts.

hat jemand was? 

Gruß


----------



## a.nienie (6. Mai 2010)

*MKS pedalhaken*, elox blau (rel. dunkel)
diese hier, aber dunkler als auf deren produktphoto.

neu + unmontiert.
15 euro + porto hätte ich gerne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radFuchs (6. Mai 2010)

Suche 'nen Kettenblatt mit 110mm Lochkreis und 46T bis 50T (am liebsten 48T & ohne Steighilfen). Farbe alles außer silber. Kann ruhig gebraucht sein.
Wenn jemand was passendes da hat, einfach PN.


----------



## Sidneyy (6. Mai 2010)

Verkaufe ein Rennrad in 57 vom italienischen Hersteller Garelli. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Garelli
Sollte eigentlich mal fix werden, habe es dann allerdings nicht übers Herz gebracht.
Es funktioniert Einwandfrei und ist sofort fahrbereit.
Sugino Kurbel + Kettenblätter, Schaltung von Hurret, Lenker und Vorbau Pivo.
weinmann vainqueur 999 Bremsen + Bremshebel.
Das sind wohl die original Anbauteile.
Horizontale Ausfaller mit Einstellschräubchen für die Singlespeeder, über einen Fixen LRS könnte man auch mal reden.
180 VB


----------



## To-bi-bo (6. Mai 2010)

VERKAUFE DIVERSES:

In meinem Album findet ihr diverse Dinge, die ich verkaufe. 
Möglicherweise ist ja für den ein oder anderen etwas dabei.
Die Preise sind als Verhandlungsbasis gedacht, bitte macht mir einfach ein faires Angebot. Versand kostet im versicherten Paket 6,90 , notfalls auch im Päckchen für 4,90 .

Viel Spaß beim Stöbern


----------



## KoNFloZius (7. Mai 2010)

Verkaufe einen Singlespeed tauglichen 28" Laufradsatz, Campa Daytona Naben (einstellbare Lager)100mm/130mm, FiR SRG 30 Apollo Aero Felgen (inzwischen entlabelt), je 32 DT Swiss 2.0/1.8 Speichen. Die Laufräder sind sind absolut top in Schuss von mir max 150km bewegt, vom Vorbesitzer gebaut um auf der Kühtai seinen Geschwindigkeitsrekord zu brechen...Die Laufräder sind deswegen auch ausgewuchtet worden und besitzen, v+h je eine 1mm Bohrung auf einer Felgenseite damits Wasser raus kann.
Alles in allem sehr wenig gefahren, Lager und Felgen noch super...gehen richtig gut ab!! inkl Campa Schnellspanner und Felgenband. 
Dachte an 110 inkl Versand! 
mehr Bilder gibts hier http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/25114/25114/page:2


----------



## Tobirace (7. Mai 2010)

Hallo flo,
ich habe grundsätzlich interesse an deinem LRS aber hätte noch 1, 2 fragen.
PN ist unterwegs 
Grüße rene


----------



## a.nienie (7. Mai 2010)

a.nienie schrieb:


> *MKS pedalhaken*, elox blau (rel. dunkel)
> diese hier, aber dunkler als auf deren produktphoto.
> 
> neu + unmontiert.
> 15 euro + porto hätte ich gerne







im original etwas dunkler, aber gleichmäßig, leicht matt.
das helle ist vom blitz.


----------



## Ghost-FAN (7. Mai 2010)

nehme ich


----------



## Ketchyp (9. Mai 2010)

Verkaufe:

*Stahl MTB Rahmen*

Fuji, CR-MO, Double Butted Tubing
ca. 2,3 Kg
Geometrie ist fÃ¼r Federgabel bis 80 mm Federweg ausgelegt
SitzrohlÃ¤nge (Mitte Tretlager- Oberkante Sitzrohr): ca. 55 cm
SteuerrohlÃ¤nge: ca. 14 cm
OberrohrlÃ¤nge (Mitte-Mitte): ca. 59 cm

Hab ich aus Ebay, Rahmen hat deutliche Gebrauchsspuren. Wollte ihn als Waldrad oder Fixie aufbauen, aber im Moment fehlt mir einfach das Geld/Zeit. Sollte mit viel GlÃ¼ck und einer Halbgliedkette auch ohne Kettenspanner funktionieren (siehe Bilder Ausfallenden).





Ausfallenenden
Von Hinten
Kratzer
Kratzer Part II



*
Hinterrad:*

Sun Stype (Mtx) Felge
Noname Shimano Nabe
Eine Speiche fehlt,  sonst keine groben MÃ¤ngel feststellbar

Komplettansicht
FreilaufkÃ¶rper

Das Zeug muss weg! 
Rahmen 45â¬ + Versand
HR VHB


----------



## radFuchs (9. Mai 2010)

Suche ein Hinterrad mit Flip-Flop-Nabe (fixed/free). Muss nix dolles sein, Hauptsache es läuft grade und ist stabil.


----------



## Nerve77 (9. Mai 2010)

a.nienie schrieb:


> im original etwas dunkler, aber gleichmäßig, leicht matt.
> das helle ist vom blitz.



Sind die noch da? Wenn ja hätte ich Interesse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasenheide (9. Mai 2010)

Verkaufe Surly 1x1 16" grün

Rahmen und Gabel wurden vorm Aufbau gründlich mit Fluid Film gegen Rost geschützt und sind weitgehend von den Schriftzügen befreit.
Der Rahmen wurde mit einer Abflussbohrung im Tretlagergehäuse versehen.
Keine Beulen, keine Kratzer, Gebrauchsspuren sind natürlich vorhanden.
Steuersatz Ritchey Pro, Schriftzüge entfernt.

Lenker (Luv Handle, Stahl), Sattelstütze (Zoom Lightweight, Stahl), Sattelklemme (Salsa) und Vorbau (Tioga O-Bone, den "Klemmdeckel" habe ich extra schwarz eloxieren lassen) sind schwarz glänzend.

Sattel Flite Titanium mit Kevlar-Ecken.

Kurbel ist eine Race Face Ride XC 170mm mit Truvativ Innenlager (Team DH oder so) und schwarzen Truvativ-Stahl-Kettenblattschrauben.
3 SSP-Kettenblätter dazu: Truvativ 38 + 36 Zähne, Blackspire 34 Zähne.

Laufräder:
Vorne XT mit Single Track, DT Competion, Messingnippeln und Salsa Schnellspanner.
Hinten Formula SSP-Nabe Schraubachse mit Single Track, DT Competion, Messingnippeln und 18er DX Ritzel.
Komplett schwarz.
Bereifung Nobby Nic 2.4" mit noch ordentlich Profil.

Bremsen Avid BB7 (MTB 2009) 185mm mit Avid Speed Dial 7.
Scheiben und Beläge kaum mehr als eingebremst.

Ohne Pedale, es sei denn, jemand will unbedingt die montierten PDM520 mitkaufen.


650,- + Versand


----------



## a.nienie (10. Mai 2010)

Nerve77 schrieb:


> Sind die noch da? Wenn ja hätte ich Interesse.


sind so gut wie verkauft.


----------



## Nerve77 (10. Mai 2010)

a.nienie schrieb:


> sind so gut wie verkauft.



falls der käufer noch abspringt, spring ich gerne drauf


----------



## Ghost-FAN (10. Mai 2010)

pech gehabt


----------



## coffee_box (10. Mai 2010)

hi
suche vorderradbremse für singlespeeder, langes bremsmaß, am liebsten nen italiener mit hebel, bin da aber offen!

einfach pn an mich


----------



## Bikefritzel (11. Mai 2010)

hi,
suche günstigen rennradrahmen.

ausfallendenform ist mir egal, lackzustand und marke sowieso.

größe: irgendwo zwischen 47 und 53cm

einzige anforderung: steuerrohr 11/8 und max. 10 cm lang (wenns n semiintgrieter steuersatz oder son zeugs ist dann geht natürlich auch bissl länger.)

lg
uli


----------



## Sidneyy (11. Mai 2010)

sidneyy schrieb:


> verkaufe ein rennrad in 57 vom italienischen hersteller garelli. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/garelli
> sollte eigentlich mal fix werden, habe es dann allerdings nicht übers herz gebracht.
> Es funktioniert einwandfrei und ist sofort fahrbereit.
> Sugino kurbel + kettenblätter, schaltung von hurret, lenker und vorbau pivo.
> ...



160 vb


----------



## Marm (11. Mai 2010)

Verkaufe eine neue 2008 Reba Race 29, mit 100mm, Schaft hat gute 23cm, ohne Poplock, für 270 VB




Weiterhin einen neuen 29er Singlespeed LRS inkl 20er Steckritzel
WTB Laser Disc SS für 190 VB








Und zu guter Letzt ein ca 1 1/2 Jahre gefahrenen Marin Pine Mountain Rahmen in 20,5 
inkl. Chris King Steelset für 290 VB





Geodaten zum Rahmen unter: http://www.marinbikes.de/bikes2008/

Mehr Bilder auf meinem Flickr: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/[email protected]


----------



## kapsalino (11. Mai 2010)

verkaufe dieses genial kultige Rad: Commodore STAIGER Klapprad. 
sehr kultiges Rad. 

Rücktrittsbremse
HR Nabe Torpedo Duomatic
Alles befindet sich noch im originalen Zustand!


Preis VB

zzgl. Versand

Bilder hier: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/271906/cat/500


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## To-bi-bo (11. Mai 2010)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> VERKAUFE DIVERSES:
> 
> In meinem Album findet ihr diverse Dinge, die ich verkaufe.
> Möglicherweise ist ja für den ein oder anderen etwas dabei.
> ...




--Preisupdate--​


Antworten auf die Anfragen gibts allerdings erst am nächsten Montag, bin  davor privat in London.


----------



## basti242 (12. Mai 2010)

Hat noch jemand ne günstige Vierkant-Kurbel rumfliegen. 42er KB dran und silber wäre toll.

Gruß
Basti


----------



## sir-florian (12. Mai 2010)

coffee_box schrieb:


> hi
> suche vorderradbremse für singlespeeder, langes bremsmaß, am liebsten nen italiener mit hebel, bin da aber offen!
> 
> einfach pn an mich



Suche dasselbe, bezahle aber besser.
Schenkelmaß bis 57mm.
Gruß


----------



## Marm (12. Mai 2010)

alles verkauft! Danke den käufern.



Marm schrieb:


> Verkaufe eine neue 2008 Reba Race 29, mit 100mm, Schaft hat gute 23cm, ohne Poplock, für 270 VB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## paddl (12. Mai 2010)

ich suche ein 28 zoll Vorderrad. am besten komplett schwarz. Einbaubreite 100 mm
Angebote über Pn bitte


----------



## tisza (12. Mai 2010)

Tach jesacht , 
ich verkaufe mein Peugeot Singlespeeder, und alles andere auf dem foto gibt es mit dazu.
-joe blow sport luftpumpe
-charge lenkerband in braun
-kryptonite evolution mini + Kryptoflex cable
-Rennradlenker + original Peugeot Vorbau + Mafac Rennbremsen  
Wer mehr wissen bzw. bilder möchte einfach fragen.

Der Preis ist VB!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .nOx (12. Mai 2010)

Hi,
wie groß ist der Rahmen und wie lautet der ungefähre Preis?

gruß


----------



## Ketchyp (12. Mai 2010)

Die Gabel ist sexy für einen normalen RR-Rahmen... muss ich mal so gesagt haben.


----------



## tisza (12. Mai 2010)

@ .nOx 
der rahmengröße beträgt 56cm gemessen Mitte Tretlagerachse bis Oberkante Oberrohr 
mach mir nen angebot und ich sage ja oder nein


----------



## ginocasino (12. Mai 2010)

ich glaube die gabel hat einen weg. das original hat um einiges mehr nachlauf und das ist die originalgabel. vielleicht täuscht auch das bild. ansonsten, nettes rad.


----------



## tisza (13. Mai 2010)

Glauben ist kein wissen !!! die gabel ist I.O. und außerdem noch französisch da war damals alles ein wenig komisch.


----------



## Nerve77 (13. Mai 2010)

Suche Kettenblatt welches an die "Sugino Zen Messenger" Kurbel passt. Gerne 46er oder größer. Kontakt via PM wäre super. Danke


----------



## coffee_box (13. Mai 2010)

sir-florian schrieb:


> Suche dasselbe, bezahle aber besser.
> Schenkelmaß bis 57mm.
> Gruß




falls jemand die passende Hr Bremse noch dazu hat bin ich auch interessiert!
ich zahl vll nich besser, seh aber besser aus


----------



## Nerve77 (13. Mai 2010)

coffee_box schrieb:


> ich zahl vll nich besser, seh aber besser aus



oller hipster du


----------



## hasenheide (14. Mai 2010)

Moin,

alles +Versand als Paket fÃ¼r 6â¬, damit es keine Probleme wg. Nichtzustellung gibt.

Mehr bzw. grÃ¶ssere Bilder hier im Flickr.

Flite Titanium gebraucht
WEG






Flite Classic
2 StÃ¼ck vorhanden, beide Anfang 2009 gekauft und sehr wenig gefahren
WEG





Fleegle Pro Flatbar von On-One NEU
2 StÃ¼ck vorhanden
StÃ¼ck 25â¬, beide zusammen 45â¬ EINER WEG





V-Brake Set v+h Avid Single Digit SL
BremsbelÃ¤ge nur leicht angebremst
60â¬





Bremshebel Avid Speed Dial TI
30â¬





Bremshebel TRP ML 930 TI
30â¬





Pedale Shimano PD-M545 NEU mit Cleats
WEG


----------



## Onegear (14. Mai 2010)

Onegear schrieb:


> Ich habe nen Terra Fox TFX 40 MTB zu verkaufen.
> 
> Ist nen CroMo Rahmen von etwa 1994/1995. Es ist mir leider etwas zu groÃ und auÃerdem platzt mein Fuhrpark aus allen NÃ¤hten.
> Ich habe das Rad letztes Jahr gebraucht gekauft und zum Singlespeeder umgebaut. Es hat nur etwa 700 km Stadt und Radwege gesehen. Leider ist auf dem Oberrohr eine kleine Delle, da das Rad mal umgefallen ist hier bei mir zuhause. Ist aber bei solch einem stabilen Stahlrahmen eher ein optisches Problem.
> ...



Preisupdate: 99 Euro!!!
achso, Gewicht etwa 11kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ginocasino (14. Mai 2010)

mahlzeit. suche miche bahnritzel zum stecken mit 15 zähnen und singlespeedkit. angebote wären super per pm. danke. jo


----------



## bastard13 (14. Mai 2010)

versand kommt wirklich nicht in frage? gruß daniel


----------



## Onegear (14. Mai 2010)

sorry, ich habe leider wirklich nicht die Zeit, nen Karton dafür aufzutreiben und es einzupacken. Vielleicht kann es jemand für dich mitnehmen, der aus Berlin kommt und in deine Richtung fährt...


----------



## Schones (14. Mai 2010)

*NEUER PREIS !!!*

Brauche Geld, deshalb muss weg:






Peugeot Marseille Fixie Conversion + 105er SLR Bremsgruppe

Sattelrohr M-M 62cm, Oberrohr M-M 60cm

verbaut sind Komponenten von Velocity, Sugino, Shimanski, usw.

Der Brooks bleibt hier, dafür wird der original Peugeot-Sattel montiert.

Dank schneller 48:19er Stadtübersetzung und stabilem LRS perfekt für den urbanen Fixed Gear Biker.

Dazu gibt's noch einen passenden Ersatzreifen, die 105er HR-Bremse und die zugehörigen Aero-Bremshebel.


Komplettpaket geht für 320 plus Versand oder Abholung in Bochum, ansonsten werfe ich's in die Bucht.


----------



## Smackes (15. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe mir in den Kopf gesetzt in der nächsten Zeit mehr auf der Strasse zu fahren und möchte deshalb mein MTB Singlespeeder dementsprechend anpassen. 
Dafür benötige ich einen Aero Lenker (Syntace o.ä.) in maximal 44er Breite und entsprechende Bremsgriffe. Möglichst mit einer 31,8er Klemmung, damit das Teil auch in meinen MTB Vorbau passt.
Zusätzlich brauche ich schmale 26'' Slicks (z.B. Tomslicks 1,4'' oder was anderes in der Richtung).
Muss alles nicht neu oder schön sein, funktional reicht 

Würd mich freuen, wenn jemand was im Angebot hat...


----------



## gtbiker (16. Mai 2010)

Specialized RockHopper Rahmenset, 60Euro.
Horizontale Ausfaller



http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/273177/cat/500

In meinen anderen Bikemarkt-Anzeigen findet ihr auch jede Menge Dinge....


----------



## burlibua (16. Mai 2010)

servus,
hab ein quasi neues norco vesta belt mit gates carbon-drive in Gr.L (20") zu verkaufen.
wurde von mir zusammengebaut und probegefahren. 
wegen umzug und reduzierung meiner radl-garage muss ich das schöne teil leider wieder verkaufen. NP war 800.-, zu verkaufen jetzt für 600.-
specs unter http://www.norco-bikes.de/norco_vesta_belt.html
das rad steht in münchen und kann gerne besichtigt werden.
grüße


----------



## #KUBA# (16. Mai 2010)

hi!
ich suche 'n günstiges kettenblatt, silber, 144er lochkreis, zwischen 48 und 52 zähnen.
falls jemand was abtreten möchte...
besten gruß
KUBA


----------



## ginocasino (16. Mai 2010)

mahlzeit. suche miche bahnritzel zum stecken mit 15 zähnen und singlespeedkit. angebote wären super per pm. danke. jo Keiner? würd auch tauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (17. Mai 2010)

Smackes schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mir in den Kopf gesetzt in der nächsten Zeit mehr auf der Strasse zu fahren und möchte deshalb mein MTB Singlespeeder dementsprechend anpassen.
> Dafür benötige ich einen Aero Lenker (Syntace o.ä.) in maximal 44er Breite und entsprechende Bremsgriffe. Möglichst mit einer 31,8er Klemmung, damit das Teil auch in meinen MTB Vorbau passt.
> ...



Ich hatte dir eine PN geschrieben - also hier der Hinweis für den Fall, dass du sie übersehen hast


----------



## hasenheide (17. Mai 2010)

UPDATE

+Versand als Paket für 6, damit es keine Probleme wg. Nichtzustellung gibt.

Mehr bzw. grössere Bilder hier im Flickr.

V-Brake Set v+h Avid Single Digit SL
Bremsbeläge nur leicht angebremst
60





Bremshebel Avid Speed Dial TI
30


----------



## ioiobit (17. Mai 2010)

Hi 
Ich habe zwei Laufradsätze zu verkaufen. Bei fragen bitte mailen

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...293&uuid=7def1159-d261-4dd4-9431-30abccfdae44

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...337&uuid=20216da6-e4bb-427a-a120-78b1ab9ca536

Gruß, IOIO


----------



## radFuchs (17. Mai 2010)

Hätte einen Fizik Arione in schwarz-rot und dazu passendes Fizik Lenkerband in rot, anzubieten. Neu und nie montiert gewesen.




UVP 150, bei mir 90 + Versand. Bei Interesse PM.


----------



## nimmersatt (17. Mai 2010)

Chris King Laufradsatz in gold - DT Swiss 4.1 ceramic - wenig gefahren 350 Euro incl Versand (ohne Reifen, ohne Singlestar)





Cube Appear Stahlrahmen (1994, Tange MTB Rohrsatz) zum Aufbau als Singlespeedstadtschlampe oder so - Sitzrohr 47cm (43 mi-mi), Oberrohr 56,5cm, Steuerrohr 12cm  - mit Gabel, Ritchey Gewindesteuersatz, Kalloy Vorbau (130mm), Stütze, Umwerfer XT: 30 Euro inkl Versand (dafür nur grob gereinigt)

ungeputzt:


----------



## RISE (17. Mai 2010)

Suche breite Straps, vorzugsweise Aurora oder ähnliches, am liebsten in schwarz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mbausb (19. Mai 2010)

Hallo.
Ich suche für dieses Rad eine etwas längere Sattelstütze:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=451450

Als Durchmesser habe ich ca. 25,8mm gemessen.
Nutzbare Länge sollte 14 cm betragen.
Sollte möglichst günstig sein.
Vielen Dank!


----------



## Tobirace (19. Mai 2010)

servus mbausb,
hab noch ne gekröpfte silberne im keller ca 350lang mit krazern wo sie geklemmt wurde.
Für nen zehner kommt sie per hermes zu dir


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (19. Mai 2010)

hier ein unschlagbares angebot für alle fixer:







minimaler kratzer auf höhe der mindesteinstecktiefe






ansonsten absolut neuwertig und ungefahren, 99 + versand


----------



## Kittie (20. Mai 2010)

Abzugeben ist ein Salsa Ala Carte Rahmen mit Gabel. Farbe Braun. Zustand bis auf sehr wenige oberflächliche Kratzer wie NEU. Größe Mitte Oberkante 51cm/Mitte Mitte 45cm, Oberrohr 59cm.
Sehr Geile Schweißnähte. Disc Only. 
Bilder im Album oder auf Anfrage.

400,- aufgrund des Zustandes.


----------



## .nOx (20. Mai 2010)

SUCHE:

Rennlenker/Dropbar
- 25.4mm Klemmung
- 42cm Breit


----------



## tisza (20. Mai 2010)

!! UPDATE !!

Ich verkaufe mein Peugeot Singlespeeder dazu gibt es 
-joe blow sport standpumpe
-kryptonite evolution mini bügelschloss + Kryptonite - KryptoFlex Looped  Cable Endschlaufenkabel
-Original Peugeot Rennradlenker 
-Mafac Rennradbremsen + Mafac bremsgriffe ( klassiker )
-Charge Lenkerband in braun



 

Preis liegt bei 330  VB


----------



## Schones (20. Mai 2010)

*Letztes Preisupdate:





*


Schones schrieb:


> Peugeot Marseille Fixie Conversion + 105er SLR Bremsgruppe
> 
> Sattelrohr M-M 62cm, Oberrohr M-M 60cm
> 
> ...


*Komplettset für 300 Euro bei Selbstabholung in Bochum oder naher Umgebung.*

Detailliertere Beschreibung und große Bilder gibt's hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7119503&postcount=2956


----------



## gtbiker (20. Mai 2010)

#3008 kann gelöscht werden, danke.


----------



## sir-florian (21. Mai 2010)

Suche: VR-Bremse mit langem Maß (bis 57mm) und
          dazugehörigen Bremshebel


----------



## To-bi-bo (21. Mai 2010)

sir-florian schrieb:


> Suche: VR-Bremse mit langem Maß (bis 57mm) und
> dazugehörigen Bremshebel



hab ne alte weinmann 750.. nix dolles aber halt ne VR Bremse mit langem Schenkelmaß.. bei Interesse fotographier ich es beim nächsten mal mit..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ginocasino (22. Mai 2010)

mahlzeit,
hab mich dazu entschlossen mein Alltagsfixie zu verkaufen. Klassisch gemuffter Stahlrahmen der Firma Raleigh. Rh56 cm. Laufrad hinten neu eingespeicht mit neuer Novatec nabe und Miche Ritzel (17Z) auf Steckadapter. Vorne Alex Onyx Nabe. Felgen Mavic CXP23. Kurbel, Tretlager und Kettenblatt von Nervar (nicht genietet). Neue Kette in Chrom von KMC BMX. Neue Chrisophe KÃ¶rbe und Riemen. 3T Mutant Vorbau. Selle San marco Regal Sattel. Riser und neue Griffe. ALLES ZUSAMMEN 300â¬. Kann in Gevelsberg oder Wuppertal besichtigt werden. Zudem habe ich noch einen ITM Bahnlenker abzugeben. Neu gewickelt. 40â¬ inkl. Versand. Mehr Bilder in meinem Album. http://fotos.rennrad-news.de/sets/view/5851


----------



## .nOx (22. Mai 2010)

Cinelli Rennlenker
- 42er Breite
- 26mm Klemmbereich
- Alu
- Klebereste, aber so bald frisches Band drauf ist merkt man davon nichts mehr

Preis: 19â¬ ink Versand






Selle San Marco Rolls Sattel
- guter Zustand

Preis: 24â¬ ink Versand






Selle Italia Flite Titan
- guter Zustand
- Titan Rails

Preis: 34â¬ ink Versand






SR SattelstÃ¼tze
- 25,4mm Durchmesser
- Made in Japen

Preis: 14â¬ ink Versand


----------



## insanerider (22. Mai 2010)

du hast post bzgl.des flite


----------



## .nOx (23. Mai 2010)

Der Flite ist schon weg.


----------



## To-bi-bo (23. Mai 2010)

insanerider schrieb:


> du hast post bzgl.des flite



sorry, aber da war ich schneller


----------



## Bikefritzel (23. Mai 2010)

man wieder zu langsam.
der nächste der n flite verkauft möge mir bitte VORHER ne pm zukommen lassen!


----------



## To-bi-bo (23. Mai 2010)

Bikefritzel schrieb:


> man wieder zu langsam.
> der nächste der n flite verkauft möge mir bitte VORHER ne pm zukommen lassen!



das dachte ich mir auch.. war letztes mal schon viel zu langsam..


----------



## herrundmeister (24. Mai 2010)

Suche schwarze 4 kant Kurbel in 165 - gerne 130er Lochkreis.


----------



## basti242 (24. Mai 2010)

Verkaufe:

Bremshebel Shimano BL-R770 fÃ¼r RR Bremsen, wie neu, waren nur einmal montiert

170g

17,50 â¬ inkl Versand (unversichert)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stilzicke (24. Mai 2010)

Suche Lenker mit 25,4m Vorbauklemmung und 22,2mm Bremshebelklemmung.
Bevorzugt Riser, Flatbar oder Dropbar gehen aber auch


----------



## hasenheide (24. Mai 2010)

Bikefritzel schrieb:


> man wieder zu langsam.
> der nächste der n flite verkauft möge mir bitte VORHER ne pm zukommen lassen!





To-bi-bo schrieb:


> das dachte ich mir auch.. war letztes mal schon viel zu langsam..



Nur falls Ihr's noch nicht wisst - der Flite Titanium ist wieder in Produktion.


----------



## Onegear (25. Mai 2010)

hasenheide schrieb:


> Nur falls Ihr's noch nicht wisst - der Flite Titanium ist wieder in Produktion.



DAS sind die News des Tages. Ist das geil. Gleich welche auf Halde legen!!!


----------



## Zaubberer (25. Mai 2010)

Onegear schrieb:


> DAS sind die News des Tages. Ist das geil. Gleich welche auf Halde legen!!!



Wobei beim neuen alten Flite die Sattelschienen (heißen die so?) etwas höher bauen. Wohl damit man nicht immer das Leder aufreißt, wenn der Sattel ganz nach vorne geschoben wird.


----------



## .nOx (25. Mai 2010)

Eventuell kann mir ja hier jemand aushelfen.

Ich verweise nun einfachmal auf meine Signatur.
Gesucht!


----------



## Onegear (25. Mai 2010)

Zaubberer schrieb:


> Wobei beim neuen alten Flite die Sattelschienen (heißen die so?) etwas höher bauen. Wohl damit man nicht immer das Leder aufreißt, wenn der Sattel ganz nach vorne geschoben wird.



Sorry für nochmal OT: ja das stimmt. Das ist nämlich bei meinen 4 alten Flites nen kleines optisches Problem. Bei nem 2007er Flite Classic baut das Sattelgestell (Sitzstreben) etwas tiefer, sodass die Composite-Schale nicht immer in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wird. Hauptsache er ist etwas weicher als der 07er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lithi (26. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute, ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Singlespeeder für den Weg zur Arbeit. 
Es soll in Richtung Rennrad gehen, Freilauf und Bremsen haben und nicht mehr als 300Euro kosten und natürlich funktionsfähig sein. 
Gibt es Jemanden, der sein Singlespeeder verkaufen will, und noch nicht los geworden ist?
Bin neu auf dem Gebiet

Danke, Alex


----------



## BQuark (26. Mai 2010)

Suche:
neuwertigen oder sehr gut erhaltenen 28/29"-Laufradsatz, nur für Felgenbremsen (auch ohne Disc Befestigung),
ab 19 mm Innenmaß der Felge. Mit Naben ab LX/XT, geht auch Novatec o.ä.
Quasi Trekking-LRS mit nicht zu schmalen Felgen.


----------



## Hotschy681 (27. Mai 2010)

[SUCHE]

SSP-Rennrad/Cross Rahmen, Zustand egal, bevorzugt aus Stahl, Oberrohr ca. 56 cm, Rahmen kann gern geslopt sein, dann 53/54cm Rahmenhöhe ansonsten 56/57cm. Gern alles anbieten, gern im Set mit Gabel - nur preiswert soll er sein 

Danke!
René


----------



## Sidneyy (27. Mai 2010)

jetzt in der Bucht:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270585157091


----------



## Sidneyy (27. Mai 2010)

Sidneyy schrieb:


> Verkaufe ein Rennrad in 57 vom italienischen Hersteller Garelli. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Garelli
> Sollte eigentlich mal fix werden, habe es dann allerdings nicht übers Herz gebracht.
> Es funktioniert Einwandfrei und ist sofort fahrbereit.
> Sugino Kurbel + Kettenblätter, Schaltung von Hurret, Lenker und Vorbau Pivo.
> ...



Jetzt in der Bucht 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270585157091


----------



## Schones (27. Mai 2010)

*Verkaufe Fixed/Free Laufradsatz*
Velocity Bahn Naben (100/120mm, fixed/free) in Sun Cr18 Felgen, komplett  mit 19er Bahnritzel, Lockring, Schläuchen, Vittoria Cross XN Pro  Faltreifen und einem kaum gefahrenen Ersatzreifen für *140 Euro inkl.  Versand*.


----------



## theiguanano1 (30. Mai 2010)

Aerospoke 700c 5-spoke Vorderrad mit 100mm Inbus Achsen, NEU (Herstellungsdatum 13.05.2010). Nie gefahren und nie montiert. Farbe: unlackiert/schwarz, mit Alu Bremsflanken, d.h. ideal für Fixies mit Vorderradbremse.

Wer den Hippster Look mag kann das Rad für 350 Euro inkl. Versand haben.
Bilder gerne auf Nachfrage per Mail.

Viele Grüße


----------



## radFuchs (30. Mai 2010)

*SUCHE:*
Günstiges *Vorderrad in schwarz*, 32 Loch dreifach gekreuzt oder weniger Speichen und radial gespeicht. Einfach anbieten!


----------



## ginocasino (30. Mai 2010)

ginocasino schrieb:


> mahlzeit,
> hab mich dazu entschlossen mein Alltagsfixie zu verkaufen. Klassisch gemuffter Stahlrahmen der Firma Raleigh. Rh56 cm. Laufrad hinten neu eingespeicht mit neuer Novatec nabe und Miche Ritzel (17Z) auf Steckadapter. Vorne Alex Onyx Nabe. Felgen Mavic CXP23. Kurbel, Tretlager und Kettenblatt von Nervar (nicht genietet). Neue Kette in Chrom von KMC BMX. Neue Chrisophe Körbe und Riemen. 3T Mutant Vorbau. Selle San marco Regal Sattel. Riser und neue Griffe. ALLES ZUSAMMEN 300. Kann in Gevelsberg oder Wuppertal besichtigt werden. Zudem habe ich noch einen ITM Bahnlenker abzugeben. Neu gewickelt. 40 inkl. Versand. Mehr Bilder in meinem Album.



PREISUPDATE: 300 inkl. Versand in 2 Kartons.


----------



## radFuchs (31. Mai 2010)

*BIETE:*
Fizik Arione in schwarz/rot mit dazu passendem roten Fizik Lenkerband --- 75â¬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nerve77 (2. Juni 2010)

Suche weißen Bahnlenker in OS Klemmung.


----------



## theobviousfaker (3. Juni 2010)

Ich suche entweder einen *Surly 1x1 Rahmen in GRÜN und 18", mit passend grüner Gabel,*

oder

*Surly 1x1 schwarz in 18" mit oder ohne Gabel.*

Ob gebraucht oder neu, ich nehm alles. Auch verweise auf Händler die den grünen Rahmen noch haben nehme ich dankend an!

danke und schöne Feiertage,
faker


----------



## hasenheide (3. Juni 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> *Surly 1x1 Rahmen in GRÜN und 18", mit passend grüner Gabel,*



16" definitiv zu klein?
Hätte ich...


----------



## esseesse (3. Juni 2010)

den schwarzen gäbe es hier: uk


----------



## divergent! (5. Juni 2010)

da ich mich nun nur noch auf altes zeug einschieße muss mein aktuellstes rad den stall verlassen. irgendwie komme ich mit dem rad nicht so klar wie gewünscht. es handelt sich um ein gt avalanche mit lefty von 2001. aufgebaut habe ichdas rad diesen winter. die lackierung hab ich selber gemacht. rad wurde aber etwas unsanft abgeschliffen und man sieht unter dem lack hier und da kratzer. da es aber ein mtb ist und zum fahren gebaut wurde war mir das egal. der rahmen hat die größe m. bin 1,70 und hab 77cm schrittlänge. der hat mir gepasst aber irgendwie komme ich wie gesagt mit alten rädern und deren geometrie besser klar.

sitzrohr m-m 410mm ( m-e ca 465mm)
oberrohr m-m ca 550mm

die gabel ist dicht, zugstufe funktioniert. einzig der lockout geht nicht. denke mal ein service wär sicher auch mal nötig. 

ausstattung:

avalanche mit lefty dlr und project 321 adapter, xlc vorbau, juicy 7 bremse, soul kozak lefty nabe, hinten rotaz nabe, dt revos und sun ufo felgen. der radsatz ist ziemlich leicht...glaub der hatte 1350gr. ota stütze und selle filante sattel, aerozine kurbel mit spank halflink kette. der hintere zuganschlag fürs schaltwerk sowie der letzte zuganschlag am sitzrohr für den umwerfer sind ab. die restlichen sind alle noch vorhanden. wer also schaltung fahren will muss die züge durchgängig verlegen. gewicht um die 10 kilo. verkauf ohne eggbeater. am lenker sind ein paar lackabplatzer durch die montage.

preis ist verhandlungssache....ich beginne mal mit 600

wer interesse hat kann mir ne pn schicken.


----------



## To-bi-bo (6. Juni 2010)

So, brauche jetzt auch ein bißchen Platz, beziehungsweise Geld:

Verkaufe erstmal den hier vorgestellten Rahmen:





Preis ist 120  inkl. Versand (VHB)

Dann immernoch Lenkerband:








Preis ist VHB


Bei Interesse bitte per PN melden

Gibt noch weiteres Zeug hier:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/29351


----------



## Kittie (6. Juni 2010)

Abzugeben ist ein DropBar Kit mit Schalt und Bremshebeln. Keinen Monat alt und wenig gefahren. Gebrauchsspuren konnte ich keine feststellen.








-On-One Midge DropBar in Gold
-Dura Ace Lenkerschalthebel 
-Cane Creek Drop-V Bremshebel 
-Fertig aufgebaut mit Lenkerband und Zughüllen!

Neupreis 190,- Ich hätte gerne 110,- da der Zustand als NEU zu bezeichnen ist.


----------



## aggressor2 (6. Juni 2010)

gesetzt dem falle es geht nich zusammen weg, wieviel für die hebel allein?


----------



## Kittie (6. Juni 2010)

Kann leider nur alles zusammen, da das Rad ja schnell wieder fahrbereit werden muss....das wird mit den 110,- schon knapp genug werden. sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (7. Juni 2010)

hat jemand noch einen satz *JOL Gurney Straps* liegen, die er verkaufen möchte?
bei kent/singlespeedshop leider erstmal aus.


----------



## Ketchyp (7. Juni 2010)

Schonmal hier probiert?


----------



## a.nienie (7. Juni 2010)

Ketchyp schrieb:


> Schonmal hier probiert?


jetzt ja. danke.


----------



## hasenheide (7. Juni 2010)

weg


----------



## r0ckZ (8. Juni 2010)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> Surly 1x1 20"
> 
> Rahmenset 20" Surly 1x1, kaum gefahren (u500km)
> - grÃ¶bste Lackmacke von einem Chainsuck (wie auch immer das passieren konnte ..) - sonst guter Zustand
> ...


*wieder bzw noch zu haben*


----------



## Kittie (8. Juni 2010)

Und weiter...




Da mir der Salsa Rahmen nun doch etwas groß ist (ich bin 178cm - Rahmen hat 59er Oberrohr), soll er nun auch gehen. Also, Salsa ala Carte in Braun mit wenigen Gebrauchs-spuren und nem Geilen Goldstich im Lack. Zusammen mit der Gabel, Sattelklemme und der Truvativ Stütze.
310,- +Versand.

Auch gerne im Set, mit dem weiter oben angebotenem Lenker-Set.

mfg Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mbausb (8. Juni 2010)

Verkaufe folgenden Laufradsatz:

Felgen: Rigida SX 100 622 x 13 700 C
Nabe vorne: Shimano 600 HB 6400
Nabe hinten: Shimano 600 FH 6400

7-Fach Kassette ist gesteckt, das kleinste Ritzel ist aufgeschraubt. Die Ritzel sind kaum verschlissen. Größtes Ritzel: 32 Zähne. Kleinstes Ritze: 13 Zähne.

Die Felgen sind ohne Beschädigung und haben einen guten Rundlauf. Perfektionisten würde ich empfehlen die Felgen nachzuzentrieren.

Reifen: Hutchinaon HP 20 -  700 x 20C. Hinten noch gutes Profil, vorne ist auf der Lauffläche nur noch wenig Profil. Vorne ist kein Schlach vorhanden.

Fotos:






















Preislich stelle ich mir 70 inkl. Versand vor. Alternativ Abholung in Braunschweig für 10 weniger.

Dann hab ich noch einen Atom 77 Schraubkranz.
Wenig Verschleiß.
Kleinstes Ritzel: 13 Zähne
Größtes Ritzel: 26 Zähne.

Preisvorstellung: 10

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Deleted 30552 (8. Juni 2010)

Etto Pro Racer Rahmenset aus 1992, in NOS/ ungefahren 

bestehend aus:

Rahmen: Etto Pro Racer, Ishiwata Quattro Overzized, glänzend scharz mit matt leuchtend pink/flieder, 18 Zoll, ungefahren, war aufgebaut, einige spuren

Gabel: superleichte Tange, glänzend schwarz, Neu, NOS, noch ungekürzt, minimale Spuren

Steuersatz: Tioga Avenger, glänzend schwarz, Neu, NOS 

Vorbau: Tioga Avenger T-Bone Prestige, glänzend schwarz, Neu, NOS

Sattelstütze: Tioga Avenger Prestige, glänzend schwaz, NEU, NOS 

(die restlichen gezeigten Anbauteile sind nicht bestandteil des Angebots)

Sitzrohr: Mitte - Ende 46 cm, Mitte - Mitte 40 cm
Steuerrohr: 10 cm
Oberrohr (entlang am Rohr): 55,5 cm 

Preis: 150 Euro plus 10 Euro Versand (Festpreis)


----------



## mubi (8. Juni 2010)

hi leute.

verkaufe gebrauchtes 28'er peugeout rahmenset.
rahmenhöhe mitte oberkante 51cm.
material cromoly cad designed.
oberrohr mitte mitte 53cm.
für 1" (22.2mm) vorbau.
sattelstützenmaß 25.0mm.
für canti oder v-brake oder eben garnix.
einbaumaße vorne 100 hinten 135.

super basis. keine dellen oder risse. 
rost, kratzer und lackabschürfen sind vorhanden.
alle gewinde super- nur eben nicht gereinigt.

für ne stadtschlampe oder gestrahlt/lackiert/gepulvert für nen singlespeed crosser oder oder...

preis inclusive versand vhb 70 innerhalb deutschlands.





weitere bilder im album.


----------



## martn (9. Juni 2010)

sollte die tioga-stütze vom etto auch einzeln gehen, würden mich mal die maße interessieren,


----------



## hasenheide (9. Juni 2010)

Verkaufe Surly 1x1 16" grün

Rahmen und Gabel wurden vorm Aufbau gründlich mit Fluid Film gegen Rost geschützt und sind weitgehend von den Schriftzügen befreit.
Der Rahmen wurde mit einer Abflussbohrung im Tretlagergehäuse versehen.
Keine Beulen, keine Kratzer, Gebrauchsspuren sind natürlich vorhanden.
Steuersatz Ritchey Pro, Schriftzüge entfernt.

Lenker (Luv Handle, Stahl), Sattelstütze (Zoom Lightweight, Stahl), Sattelklemme (Salsa) und Vorbau (Tioga O-Bone, den "Klemmdeckel" habe ich extra schwarz eloxieren lassen) sind schwarz glänzend.

Sattel Flite Titanium mit Kevlar-Ecken.

Kurbel ist eine Race Face Ride XC 170mm mit Truvativ Innenlager (Team DH oder so) und schwarzen Truvativ-Stahl-Kettenblattschrauben.
3 SSP-Kettenblätter dazu: Truvativ 38 + 36 Zähne, Blackspire 34 Zähne.

Laufräder:
Vorne XT mit Single Track, DT Competition, Messingnippeln und Salsa Schnellspanner.
Hinten Formula SSP-Nabe Schraubachse mit Single Track, DT Competition, Messingnippeln und 18er DX Ritzel.
Komplett schwarz.
Bereifung Nobby Nic 2.4" mit noch ordentlich Profil.

Bremsen Avid BB7 (MTB 2009) 185mm mit Avid Speed Dial 7.
Scheiben und Beläge kaum mehr als eingebremst.






Neue grüne Odyssey Kunststoff-Flat-Pedale:





Zudem gibt es noch ein Paar neue grüne King Dingeling als Reserve für die montierten:





Mehr und grössere Bilder weiterhin bei flickr.


*Komplett 550,- inkl.  Versand (teilzerlegt)*
*Rahmen/Gabel/Steuersatz/Innenlager/Kurbel/3 Kettenblätter 250,- inkl. Versand*
*Schlachtung nur wenn das Rahmenset verkauft ist*


----------



## gurkenfolie (9. Juni 2010)

dialledbikes prince albert, rahmen 19"*169eur* zzgl. versand







kona explosif, rahmen 20" +gabel+steuersatz = *299eur* zzgl. versand


----------



## paddl (9. Juni 2010)

Ich suche eine schwarze Kurbelgarnitur.Mit JIS oder ISO Vierkantaufnahme. Am besten 
wäre eine Kurbelarmlänge von 165 mm länger wäre aber auch egal. MIt 46 oder 48 Zähnen.
BItte alles anbieten
Grüße


----------



## mountainlion (9. Juni 2010)

>



Bist du dir sicher das das Sattelstützenmaß 25.0mm und nicht 25.4mm ist?

Hab nämlich momentan genau den Rahmen und hab 25.4mm gemessen aber eventuell nicht so genau wie du


----------



## mubi (9. Juni 2010)

ich esse viele karotten  und es sind definitiv 25.0


----------



## Vegeta2205 (9. Juni 2010)

SUCHE: ne gutes DDR Diamant RR Rahmengröße so um die 57 cm


Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainlion (9. Juni 2010)

mubi schrieb:
			
		

> ich esse viele karotten  und es sind definitiv 25.0



mmmh ich esse nicht viele karotten, und ich wollt mir schon eine 25.4 sattelstütze bestellen...

vielleicht sollte ich doch nochmal nachmessen, aber vielleicht ist es ja auch nicht der exakt gleiche rahmen


----------



## mubi (9. Juni 2010)

mountainlion schrieb:


> ...aber vielleicht ist es ja auch nicht der exakt gleiche rahmen



am end...


----------



## divergent! (10. Juni 2010)

karotten verbessern aber nur die nachtsichtfähigkeit....also lieber im hellen messen


----------



## mubi (10. Juni 2010)

mubi schrieb:


> hi leute.
> 
> verkaufe gebrauchtes 28'er peugeout rahmenset.
> rahmenhöhe mitte oberkante 51cm.
> ...



60 inklusive versand


----------



## F4B1 (10. Juni 2010)

Suche nach Spacern für meinen Shimano 9-Fach Freilauf. Wenn jemand noch was rumfliegen hat, hier her bitte.

Gruß,

Fabian


----------



## mubi (12. Juni 2010)

post#3070

50 inklusive versand. noch bis sonntag. dann ab in den keller...


----------



## .nOx (12. Juni 2010)

SUCHE! *update*

1. altes Stahl-RR Rahmen-/Gabel-Set
- RH: 56

2. Hinterrad
- 28"
- fixed

3. Vierkantinnenlager
- 107mm


----------



## philco (12. Juni 2010)

SUCHE

2 GÜNSTIGE Vierkant kurbelgarnituren  ( bis 30 pro kurbelgarnitur )
am liebsten eine 38-42 und die andere 42-50 zahn.

danke!


----------



## paddl (13. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

ich brauche ganz ganz dringend eine schwarze Kurbelgarnitur mit 46 Zähnen für eine Vierkantaufnahme. Am besten mit 165mm Kurbelarmlänge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chowi (13. Juni 2010)

ab und zu mal reinschauen...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=461555

Gruß chowi


----------



## .nOx (13. Juni 2010)

.nOx schrieb:


> SUCHE! *update*
> 
> 1. altes Stahl-RR Rahmen-/Gabel-Set
> - RH: 56
> ...



Ab jetzt suche ich nur noch ein 28" Hinterrad (fixed).


----------



## Homegrown (14. Juni 2010)

Hi

Suche einen Rennrad LRS gerne auch schon etwas älter (Retro) für einen guten Preis.


----------



## InoX (14. Juni 2010)

Suche 11er oder 12er Ritzel für Singlespeed. kann auch von ner alten Kassette sein. Ich würde tauschen, gegen 18er der 16er Fun Works oder auch abkaufen.

mfG InoX


----------



## bonebreaker666 (14. Juni 2010)

Wegen Platz- & Zeitmangel zu verkaufen: 





...wurde seit Aufbau max. 50km bewegt 
Klassischer Alurahmen, ca. 94er Baujahr, orange matt lackiert (Rahmenhöhe m-m 45cm, m-o 50cm, Oberrohr 56cm)
Laufräder: LX Paralax mit Alesa X-Plorer V-Profilfelgen, NG Sisp-Kit
Coda-Kurbel, Point Spanner mit Alu-Pulley (auf Wunsch auch orig. Kunststoff), Tange Gabel im Struts-Stil, Selle Italia C2 Sattel usw.
Als Neuteile wurden beim Aufbau verwendet: Stütze, Vorbau, Steuersatz, Innenlager, Gabel (!), Spanner, Kette

Verkauf ohne Pedale!

Preisvorstellung incl. Versand: EUR 250,-


----------



## ginocasino (14. Juni 2010)

ginocasino schrieb:


> mahlzeit,
> hab mich dazu entschlossen mein Alltagsfixie zu verkaufen. Klassisch gemuffter Stahlrahmen der Firma Raleigh. Rh56 cm. Laufrad hinten neu eingespeicht mit neuer Novatec nabe und Miche Ritzel (17Z) auf Steckadapter. Vorne Alex Onyx Nabe. Felgen Mavic CXP23. Kurbel, Tretlager und Kettenblatt von Nervar (nicht genietet). Neue Kette in Chrom von KMC BMX. Neue Chrisophe KÃ¶rbe und Riemen. 3T Mutant Vorbau. Selle San marco Regal Sattel. Riser und neue Griffe. ALLES ZUSAMMEN 300â¬. Kann in Gevelsberg oder Wuppertal besichtigt werden. Mehr Bilder in meinem Album. http://fotos.rennrad-news.de/sets/view/5851
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainlion (14. Juni 2010)

tja, beide Räder würden mir wahsinnig gut gefallen, doch leider hab ich den thread erst jetzt entdeckt, und baue mir bereits was auf, Schade...


----------



## paddl (14. Juni 2010)

Hallo
ich suche einen braunen oder schwarzen relativ schmalen Rennradsattel für kleines Geld. Wer was in der Art hat bitte anbieten


----------



## krawandorfer (15. Juni 2010)

S: 2 BioPace Kettenblätter mit derselben Anzahl Zähnen (max. 42)

Begründung: Will mal einen Doppelkettenantrieb bauen, der so richtig schön eiert  Technisch natürlich sinnlos, aber die Optik könnte spannend sein...


----------



## kunda1 (15. Juni 2010)

suche nen günstigen, weißen Sattel.

Am liebsten wäre mir ein klassischer Flite...

Angebote bitte per pn. Danke


----------



## [email protected] (15. Juni 2010)

Ich suche eine *schwarze Sattelstütze* mit einem Durchmesser von *27,0mm*.

Hat jemand etwas rumfliegen?


----------



## aggressor2 (15. Juni 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ich suche eine *schwarze Sattelstütze* mit einem Durchmesser von *27,0mm*.
> 
> Hat jemand etwas rumfliegen?



hab ich. lohnt sich aber nich wirklich für dich, weils die in neu für 12,50 bei jedem hartje vertreibenden radladen gibt.


----------



## [email protected] (15. Juni 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> hab ich. lohnt sich aber nich wirklich für dich, weils die in neu für 12,50 bei jedem hartje vertreibenden radladen gibt.


danke für diese info. muss ich nur schauen, wer hier so was vertreibt.


----------



## ra_diohead (15. Juni 2010)

Moin zusammen!
Suche:

1 x Singlespeedkit mit Spacern, Ritzel so um die 16 Zähne (bitte alles anbieten).

1x Kettenspanner

1x Hinterrad 28", Singlespeed oder Steckkassettenaufnahme
    evtl. auch 26" . Bitte GÜNSTIG!

Grüße


----------



## red-fox (16. Juni 2010)

> Moin zusammen!
> Suche:
> 
> 1 x Singlespeedkit mit Spacern, Ritzel so um die 16 Zähne (bitte alles anbieten).
> ...



kann dir den hier anbieten:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/Singlespeed-Fixie/Kettenspanner/Castor-Kettenspanner-SingleSpeed-1::7216.html

is nagelneu, 15 + Versand.


----------



## kamo-i (16. Juni 2010)

*EINSTEIGER SUCHT KOMPLETTRAD*

...bevor ich mir eins von Create Bikes hole wolle ich mal hier nachhaken.  

Von der Art/Bauweise/Design her gefallen mir die Creates, Focale 44, oder auch Globe Roll und ähnliche... Preis hatte ich mir zwischen 300-500 gedacht. 

Bitte alles mögliche anbieten per PN oder Mail. 

Vielen Dank im Voraus !!!

greez
Massa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainlion (16. Juni 2010)

@kamo-i

blätter doch eine Seite zurück, User ginocasino verkauft zwei Komplett Bikes.
Ein Fixie und ein Singlespeeder in deiner Preiskategorie


----------



## r0ckZ (16. Juni 2010)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> Surly 1x1 20"
> 
> Rahmenset 20" Surly 1x1, kaum gefahren (u500km)
> - gröbste Lackmacke von einem Chainsuck (wie auch immer das passieren konnte ..) - sonst guter Zustand
> ...


zu teuer? macht mir angebote


----------



## ChristophK (17. Juni 2010)

Salt/Wellgo Plattformpedalen industriegelagert und nur am cruiser gefahren. 2 pins sind verlorengegangen, aber nur "herausgefallen". wenn ich noch madenschrauben finde, setze ich neue rein. 25 VHB








dann habe ich hier noch neue primo griffe
6 VHB oder so...






Stronglight Kettenblatt 46T guter Zustand Lochkreis 94mm, 12






Stronglight Kettenblatt 34T Lochkreis 94mm guter Zustand 12






Ausserdem habe ich noch Faltreifen (28"), Kurbeln und Naben, sowie ein 28" damenrennradrahmenset rumliegen. davon muss ich allerdings erst aussortieren und Fotos machen. Bei Interesse kann aber schon vorher angefragt werden.

Alle Preise sind selbstverständlich verhandelbar.


----------



## BlueW8 (17. Juni 2010)

ZU VERKAUFEN

Schaut im Bikemarkt oder schreibt mir ne Mail.

799 EUR


----------



## THEMK (18. Juni 2010)

ginocasino schrieb:


> Also weises Peugeot mit goldener Schrift. Super Sport. Baujahr Ende 70er. RH. 62cm. Der Lack ist gut. Bremsen Mafag Racer, Bremshebel Ritchey Logic, Neue HÃ¼lsen in rot, Kurbel von Stronglight inkl. Pedale Haken und Riemen, Vorbau von Atax, neue Griffe, Die Naben sind Shimano Ultegra in Regida Felgen Gespeicht (Neuwertig) + Singlespeedkit, Der hintere Reifen ist Neu, der Vordere ein paar KM gefahren. Der Sattel ist aus Leder. Der Stahlriser wurde erhitzt und die KrÃ¶pfung auf 0% reduziert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Servus - kann hier im Forum leider keine Mails schreiben. Melde dich doch bitte mal unter xxxxxx arcor.de


----------



## theobviousfaker (18. Juni 2010)

Hi allerseits,

ich suche Surly Tuggnuts. Bitte per PN oder Email melden, da ich hier nicht so regelmäßig reinschaue.
Danke!


----------



## Kittie (18. Juni 2010)

Ehe alles am WE in die Bucht wandert....




On-One Midge in Gold. Zustand sehr gut - Kratzer ja aber unter Anbauteilen
Preis: 25,- + 6,90 Versand




Cane Creek Drop-V Zustand sehr gut (wie neu) Keine Kratzer!
Preis: 25,- + 5,- Versand RESERVIERT 




Dura Ace Schalthebel Set Zustand Neuwertig 1a 3/9fach SL BS77
Preis: 29,99 Euro + 5 Versand

Alles bis Sonntag Abend - dann Bucht.


----------



## a.nienie (18. Juni 2010)

Kittie schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nehm ich.


----------



## theobviousfaker (18. Juni 2010)

Hi, neben den Surly Tuggnuts suche ich auch eine 

grüne Surly 1x1-Gabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LilaQ (18. Juni 2010)

Kittie schrieb:


> Dura Ace Schalthebel Set Zustand Neuwertig 1a 3/9fach SL BS77
> Preis: 29,99 Euro + 5 Versand



...wenn noch da- würde ich die gerne nehmen...danke...weiteres per pm


----------



## stöpsel84 (19. Juni 2010)

Hallo liebe Eingangradler,nach Monatelangen Projektbau bin ich nun fertig und will das Rad an den Mann bringen.Wieviel würdet ihr dafür zahlen,vieleicht kommen wir ins Geschäft.
MfG Stöpsel   http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/674808
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/674806


----------



## blkmrkt (19. Juni 2010)

Verkaufe Pedal/Toeclips/Straps set. Gebaucht aber guter Zustand
MKS Sylvan/MKS Toeclips Large/Soma Double Straps
60â¬




H+Son VR, Soma Naben, Speichen Radial 150â¬ Nahezu NEU, nur wenige male gefahren!


----------



## Sidneyy (19. Juni 2010)

Suche eine VR Bremse SchenkelmaÃ 40-55 bis 30â¬


----------



## gurkenfolie (19. Juni 2010)

suche SSp kettenblatt 4arm LK104/34 oder 36 zähne


----------



## robocop (20. Juni 2010)

Verkaufe neu aufgebauten LRS
VR: American Classic Nabe 28 Loch Veltec Volare DT Revo Schwalbe Ultremo Gewicht 934 Gramm komplett

HR: FlipFlop Nabe verm Novatech 32 Loch Veltec Volare DT Revo Schwalbe Ultremo Gewicht 1051 Gramm komplett

Einbaubreite vorne 100 hinten ab 120mm aufspacerbar bis 128 mm Schraubachse

Lieferung inkl Lockring für Fixie und Tracknuts
Gebraucht sind nur Vordernabe und Reifen (30 km), Rest Neuteile.

GESAMTGEWICHT INKL BEREIFUNG NUR 1984 GRAMM
Laufräder sind mängelfrei und laufen perfekt.

Preis 269 Euro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .nOx (20. Juni 2010)

Knog N.E.R.D 9
schwarz & neu

Klick!


----------



## To-bi-bo (20. Juni 2010)

Suches fixes Hinterrad silber, möglichst günstig


----------



## alexftw (20. Juni 2010)

Suche 28er Rennrad LRS. Günstig, gerne auch mit Bereifung etc.


----------



## spaddel (20. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einen roten Rennrad oder MTB Sattel. Zustand muss nicht neu sein. Allerdings auch nicht total verschliessen. Danke für eure Angebote.

mfg
Spaddel


----------



## Romi. (20. Juni 2010)

ginocasino schrieb:


> ginocasino schrieb:
> 
> 
> > mahlzeit,
> ...


----------



## ginocasino (20. Juni 2010)

ginocasino schrieb:


> ginocasino schrieb:
> 
> 
> > mahlzeit,
> ...


----------



## zaskarkalle (20. Juni 2010)

hi, ich suche auch einen spacersatz für 8fach.
gruß


----------



## kimpel (20. Juni 2010)

Ein Rad muss raus:

Fort Track Aero Rahmen, lackiert in Moosgrün/British-Racing-Green (RAL 6005); RH: 60-62; Geometrie; 1" Steuersatz; 1750g; Deutliche Gebrauchsspuren (Kettenstrebe, Niro-Ausfaller, Teerflecken) kommt inkl. King Steuersatz (einfach weil ich kein Werkzeug zum Ausschlagen habe!): 320,-

Hinterrad bestehend aus roten Profile Track Hubs, 32*Dt Revo schwarz , 32* Sapim Polyax Alu schwarz, Mavic Open Pro CD; gebaut von Felix Wolf; Schrauben mit Flugrost und amerikanischem 1/4" SAE Sechskant; Fixed  / Free mit 44mm Kettenlinie, auch deutliche Gebrauchsspuren (Kette, Teer) laufen rund. Die wurden Lager in den 1,5Jahren die ich das Laufrad gefahren bin nie gewartet, laufen aber: 160,-

Pro Carbongabel, 1" Schaft gebraucht aber optisch gut, Schafft muss ich noch messen, Gewicht auch: 50,-

T.A. Specialites Alize Bahn-Kettenblatt; 1/8", 49t 4Ketten (Sram PC1) alt: 20,-

Oval Concepts A700 Aeroe Bremsen; Flugrost wohin das Auge schaut, die Schraube für den Bremszug hab ich nicht demontiert bekommen: 20,-

Diatech Goldfinger: 10,-

Surley Track Cog, 1/8", 17t, 4Ketten (Sram PC1) alt: 15,-

Profile Track Coq, 3/32", 17t 1Kette (Shimano) alt: 10,-

Bilder: flickr


----------



## .nOx (20. Juni 2010)

Suche:
1" Vorbau in silber mit Schaftklemmung und 25.4mm.
Am besten so 80mm/90mm lang.


----------



## Berrrnd (20. Juni 2010)

*Suche*

1x hardtailrahmen mit disc aufnahme/disc only in 18" mit 1 1/8" steuerrohr, 31,6mm sattelrohr in ordentlichem zustand.

das ganze soll für ein stadt-mtb sein, für den täglichen weg zur arbeit. 
wenn schutzbleche und gepäckträger vorhanden sind, bitte auch mit anbieten.

die restlichen teile habe ich hier schon liegen, brauche also nichts weiteres!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Romi. (21. Juni 2010)

Suche:

1" Steuersatz
1" Vorbau, Chrom, länge ist nicht so wichtig ca 8-10cm
1" Gabel, Stahl, Chrom
Renn/Bahnlenker 25,4 - 26mm Klemmung, Chrom
Kurbel, 4Kant

Bitte alles anbieten! ;-)


----------



## _stalker_ (21. Juni 2010)

On One Pompino Rahmenset Größe M







Rahmen, Gabel, Steuersatz 
165 inkl. Versand

+ Tektro RX5 Mini V Bremsen, Tektro Hebel, Umlenkrollen für besseren Druckpunkt 
195 inkl. Versand

+ Laufradsatz Novatec fixed/fixed (Freilaufritzel montierbar); Mach1 CFX Felgen (hinten neu, vorne weniger als 1000km) inkl. 16er und 18er Ritzel 
300 inkl. Versand


----------



## bonebreaker666 (21. Juni 2010)

Da der Interressent sich nicht mehr meldet, ist er weiterhin zu haben:



bonebreaker666 schrieb:


> Wegen Platz- & Zeitmangel zu verkaufen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Desweiteren hätte ich noch ein 28"-Hinterrad, bestehend aus einer klassischen Campagnolo Record Schraubkranznabe incl. orig. Schnellspanner, neue Ambrosio Excursion Felge (19,5mm breit), eingespeicht mit 36 frischen DT-Speichen.
Die Nabe ist frisch gefettet und das Laufrad seit Aufbau ungefahren.





Dafür stelle ich mir 45,- incl. Versand vor, mehr Bilder in meinem Album "Übriggebliebenes".


----------



## JensXTR (21. Juni 2010)

Moin,

bin auf der Suche nach einem schönen SS Rahmen mit Disc Aufnahme. Sollte möglichst mit hor. Ausfallenden oder Excenterlager sein.

Einfach alles anbieten, Zustad egal.

Danke und Gruß
Jens


----------



## r0ckZ (21. Juni 2010)

sollte einer mal ein surly cross check in 58er größe loswerden wollen, kann er sich ja mal melden


----------



## spaboleo (21. Juni 2010)

*Suche Gabel*


28" mit 1" Gabelschaft
Gabelschaftinnendurchmesser: 22,2mm (bitte keine Sondermaße)
Cantisockel für V-Brakes
Farbe: schwarz, silber oder chrom (am liebsten )
Zustand kann ruhig gebraucht sein...hauptsache sie ist nicht allzu teuer 


Vielen Dank


----------



## nimmersatt (21. Juni 2010)

wg. Nichtgebrauch zu verkaufen - kurz gefahren und daher nur minimale Spuren:

Boone Titankettenblatt (ohne Steighilfe) 36Z für 5-Loch 94mm: 70Euro plus Versand

Singlestar Titan 20Z - 100Euro plus Versand
im Paket 160Euro inklusive Versand


----------



## manuf (22. Juni 2010)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> zu teuer? macht mir angebote


Hi, ist das Set denn noch zu haben?
Gruß


----------



## heinissp (23. Juni 2010)

Suche silber polierten Ahead Vorbau für 1 1/8 120mm max 10° 25,4.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (23. Juni 2010)

SR Suntour Kurbel, silber, 170mm , mit passendem TA Kettenblatt, 34Zähne, gebraucht und noch bissl dreckig aber noch für einige tausend Kilometer gut. 19Euro inkl. Versand. Kontakt via PN.


----------



## hasenheide (26. Juni 2010)

Verkaufe Surly 1x1 16" grün

Rahmen und Gabel wurden vorm Aufbau gründlich mit Fluid Film gegen Rost geschützt und sind weitgehend von den Schriftzügen befreit.
Der Rahmen wurde mit einer Abflussbohrung im Tretlagergehäuse versehen.
Keine Beulen, keine Kratzer, Gebrauchsspuren sind natürlich vorhanden.
Steuersatz Ritchey Pro, Schriftzüge entfernt.

Lenker On-One Fleegle Pro (entgegen Abb.)
Sattelstütze (Zoom Lightweight, Stahl), Sattelklemme (Salsa) und Vorbau (Tioga O-Bone, den "Klemmdeckel" habe ich extra schwarz eloxieren lassen) sind schwarz glänzend.

Sattel Flite Titanium mit Kevlar-Ecken.

Kurbel ist eine Race Face Ride XC 170mm mit Truvativ Innenlager (Team DH oder so) und schwarzen Truvativ-Stahl-Kettenblattschrauben.
3 SSP-Kettenblätter dazu: Truvativ 38 + 36 Zähne, Blackspire 34 Zähne.

Laufräder:
Vorne XT mit Single Track, DT Competition, Messingnippeln und Salsa Schnellspanner.
Hinten Formula SSP-Nabe Schraubachse mit Single Track, DT Competition, Messingnippeln und 18er DX Ritzel.
Komplett schwarz.
Bereifung Nobby Nic 2.4" mit noch ordentlich Profil.

Bremsen Avid BB7 (MTB 2009) 185mm mit Avid Speed Dial 7.
Scheiben und Beläge kaum mehr als eingebremst.






Mehr und grössere Bilder weiterhin bei flickr.


*Komplett 500,- inkl.  Versand (teilzerlegt)*
*Rahmen/Gabel/Steuersatz/Innenlager/Kurbel/3 Kettenblätter 220,- inkl. Versand*
*Schlachtung nur wenn das Rahmenset verkauft ist*


----------



## _stalker_ (26. Juni 2010)

Rahmenset + Bremsen verkauft



_stalker_ schrieb:


> On One Pompino Rahmenset Größe M



Der fixed/fixed Laufradsatz mit 120mm Einbaubreite ist weiterhin zu haben. 80 + Versand ohne Ritzel.


----------



## gurkenfolie (26. Juni 2010)

neuer preis 149EUR:


----------



## dawncore (27. Juni 2010)

Suche: 46er Kettenblatt für Ultegra

plz PN me


----------



## fritzi_kuhn (27. Juni 2010)

Ein Paar Kettenspanner, neu, Aluminium, von einem Rocky Mountain Flow DJ. Für 8  inkl. Porto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sir-florian (28. Juni 2010)

Die Blaue Hölle sucht einen neuen Besitzer:






Raleigh, komplett gecleant, gesandstrahlt, und in Spezialfarbe gepulvert (erst weiß, dann darüber ein transparentes Himmelblau - sieht echt stark aus) 

Flipflop-LRS von Bike-Love 
Vittoria Zaffiro Pro - richtig gute Schlappen

polierte Shimano Kurbel
neues Blatt mit 44 Zähnen
neue Shimano-Bremsanlage - bremst richtig

silberne Anbauteile

Das Bike wurde im Winter von mir aufgebaut und hat jetzt vielleicht 10 Wege zur Arbeit bei schönem Wetter hinter sich (insgesamt rund 100km)
Mehr Bilder in meinem Album

Preisvorstellung liegt bei 650 Euro plus Versand


----------



## vest (30. Juni 2010)

Hi Leute,

Ich habe noch einen alten Rennradrahmen (Diamant, stahl) aus Ostzeiten im Keller und will den als Singlespeeder aufbauen.

Dafür benötige ich ein Hinterrad. Das lichte Maß im Hinterbau beträgt 112mm.
Besteht überhaupt die Möglichkeit dafür ein passendes HR zu bekommen?

Gruß


----------



## one.nomad (30. Juni 2010)

BMX-Naben haben 110mm, vielleicht kannst du da was zaubern


----------



## Deleted 112231 (30. Juni 2010)

Bei dem ganzen Novatec, On-One Kram usw (die ganze taiwanbande die alle identisch sind) könnte man eventuell die dicken Muttern die gegen die Lager drücken gegen dünnere austauschen und somit locker ~10mm gut machen.


----------



## RISE (30. Juni 2010)

one.nomad schrieb:


> BMX-Naben haben 110mm, vielleicht kannst du da was zaubern



Damit hättest du eine stabile und gute Nabe, die dazu noch günstig sein wird, weil seit Jahren kaum mehr Flip Flop Naben gefahren werden.


----------



## bobtailoner (30. Juni 2010)

ach, einfach den hinterbau bissl aufdrücken... stahl flext doch so schön


----------



## _stalker_ (30. Juni 2010)

LRS ebenfalls VERKAUFT.



_stalker_ schrieb:


> Rahmenset + Bremsen verkauft
> 
> Der fixed/fixed Laufradsatz mit 120mm Einbaubreite ist weiterhin zu haben. 80 + Versand ohne Ritzel.


----------



## m(A)ui (1. Juli 2010)

Levent schrieb:


> Bei dem ganzen Novatec, On-One Kram usw (die ganze taiwanbande die alle identisch sind) könnte man eventuell die dicken Muttern die gegen die Lager drücken gegen dünnere austauschen und somit locker ~10mm gut machen.


exakt so habe ich die naben fuer einen uralt-bahnrahmen (110mm) modifiziert.

maui

edit: wenn's nicht fix sein soll, reicht natuerlich auch ne BMX nabe


----------



## DER_DEPP (1. Juli 2010)

suche die adapter um in die kurbeln mit 1" gewinde normale Pedalen zu schrauben.







alternativ suche ich eine kurbel mit JIS 4-kant und 170mm länge LK 130mm.

des weiteren suche ich Folgendes:



lingam_mann schrieb:


> suche:
> 
> -Doppelriemen schwarz
> 
> ...



blaspamjonas[at]gmail.com


----------



## yunim (2. Juli 2010)

Suche irgendein On One oder Surly Rahmen mit horiz. Ausfallende in 14"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## futzie (3. Juli 2010)

Surly Steamroller 62 cm, braun, ohne Decals, Ritchey Steuersatz bleibt drin, keine Stürze, alles gerade
250 EUR

Laufradsatz Phil SLR, 120 mm, 15er Ritzel, Mavic Open Pro Felgen ohne Decals, wurden vom Vorbesitzer lackiert. Lack ist gerade mal leicht runter , Verschleiß also noch nicht wirklich vorhanden, laufen sehr gut, könnten vielleicht mal ganz dezent zentriert werden
325 EUR

Kurbel SRAM Omnium Track 49 Zähne inkl. Innenlager
125 EUR

Bremshebel Campa Record Carbon, exzellenter Zustand, keine Stürze
80 EUR

Der restliche Kleinkram kann dann auch gerne gehen, wenn die größeren Sachen weg sind.

Komplettpreis: 900 inkl. Versand

alles andere zzgl Versand.


----------



## DER_DEPP (4. Juli 2010)

*bullhorn-alu-lenker:*

-frÃ¼her rr lenker gewesen 
-top benetto lenkerband aus kunststoff, welches problemlos abgewickelt und wieder aufgewickelt werden kann. ( habe ich auch shcon einige male zur montage gemacht)
-breite siehe bilder
-klemmung 25,4mm, passt also auch bei 26mm mit coladose 
-will den lenker eigl gar nicht hergeben, weil ich ihn so schÃ¶n finde  wÃ¼rde sagen 15â¬ VHB zzgl. versand

*Flatbar gekÃ¼rzt*
-auf ca. 49cm gekÃ¼rzt
-leafcycles bmx flansch griffe mit geschraubter endkappe
-war frÃ¼her mal eine hochwertige ritchey bar, habe sie matt poliert
-klemmung ebenfalls 25,4mm, passt also auch bei 26mm mit coladose
-15â¬ VHB zzgl. versand

*Snafu Bremshebel*
-22,2mm Klemmung
-sehr stabil
-keine gebrauchsspuren
-7â¬ VHB zzgl. versand

Rennrad bremshebel
-alle vom clb
-bei den einen fehlen die gummis, bei den anderen die schellen
-zustand ist noch ganz gut finde ich
-preis: keine ahnung, will sie einfach loswerden . also schlagt was vor.

bilder gibt es hier:

http://img808.imageshack.us/g/p1020530.jpg/
http://img36.imageshack.us/g/p1020533i.jpg/

wie gesagt, alle preise sind verhandelbar. bei interesse also einfach mal melden, man wird sich sicher einig

mail: blaspamjonas[at]gmail.de


----------



## _stalker_ (4. Juli 2010)

2 mal 1/8" Schraubritzel 
- Surly 18T, 15â¬
- On One 16T, 19â¬

Dura Ace Lockringe je 7â¬ 

Preise gelten zzgl. Versand.


----------



## bonebreaker666 (4. Juli 2010)

Auf auf, das mus wech, der Umzug steht vor der Tür...gern auch mit anderem LRS für 50,- weniger zu haben:
Zitat von *bonebreaker666* 

 
_Wegen Platz- & Zeitmangel zu verkaufen: _

_

_

_...wurde seit Aufbau max. 50km bewegt _
_Klassischer Alurahmen, ca. 94er Baujahr, orange matt lackiert (Rahmenhöhe m-m 45cm, m-o 50cm, Oberrohr 56cm)_
_Laufräder: LX Paralax mit Alesa X-Plorer V-Profilfelgen, NG Sisp-Kit_
_Coda-Kurbel, Point Spanner mit Alu-Pulley (auf Wunsch auch orig. Kunststoff), Tange Gabel im Struts-Stil, Selle Italia C2 Sattel usw._
_Als Neuteile wurden beim Aufbau verwendet: Stütze, Vorbau, Steuersatz, Innenlager, Gabel (!), Spanner, Kette_

_Verkauf ohne Pedale!_

_Preisvorstellung incl. Versand: EUR 250,-_

Desweiteren hätte ich noch ein 28"-Hinterrad, bestehend aus einer klassischen Campagnolo Record Schraubkranznabe incl. orig. Schnellspanner, neue Ambrosio Excursion Felge (19,5mm breit), eingespeicht mit 36 frischen DT-Speichen.
Die Nabe ist frisch gefettet und das Laufrad seit Aufbau ungefahren.





Dafür stelle ich mir 45,- incl. Versand vor, mehr Bilder in meinem Album "Übriggebliebenes".

Faire Angebote sind natürlich auch willkommen!


----------



## hentho (4. Juli 2010)

Peugeot 1 Rahmen + Gabel + Innenlager (Super Sport)
Ein Rahmen zum pulvern oder neu lackieren - hat Flugrost. 
Sattelrohr: 60,5 cm (Mitte Tretlager bis Ende Sattelrohr) und 59 cm (Mitte Tretlager bis Mitte Oberrohr)
Oberrohr: 60,5 cm (Mitte bis Mitte)

Preis: verkauft




Selle San Marco Corsaire
13 Euro + Versand




Salsa 1 1/8" Schaftvorbau 150mm positive Steigung Zustand: 2+ Preis: 25 Euro+ Versand




XTR M950 Kurbel 175mm mit 46er KB
Preis: 45 Euro




Gruss
Henning


----------



## JensXTR (4. Juli 2010)

schöner Scapin Singlespeedrahmen...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260628267531&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## aggressor2 (4. Juli 2010)

JensXTR schrieb:


> schöner Scapin Singlespeedrahmen...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260628267531&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT



was machtn den zum ssp-rahmen?


----------



## JensXTR (4. Juli 2010)

das alle zuganschläge eintfernt wurden die nicht mehr benötigt werden


----------



## .nOx (4. Juli 2010)

Hi,
ich habe hier keine Regeln gefunden und poste deshalb einfach mal zwei meiner eBay-Links.

Shimano 105er Vorderrad

Shimano 105er Bahnkurbel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DER_DEPP (4. Juli 2010)

sicher, dass das ne bahnkurbel ist und keine zersäbelte rr kurbel?


----------



## .nOx (5. Juli 2010)

jo, bin ich.


----------



## Sahnie (5. Juli 2010)

DER_DEPP schrieb:


> suche die adapter um in die kurbeln mit 1" gewinde normale Pedalen zu schrauben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Falls das für die AX von Shimano sein soll. GS-Bike.com hat die für 25 Euro. Bei eBay sind die je nach Beliebheit der AX immer deutlich teurer.


----------



## DER_DEPP (5. Juli 2010)

jo, danke. aber die 25e waren mir eigl zu teuer 
habe mir nun eine normale kurbel gekauft. somit hat sich die suche erledigt. falls jemand interesse an einer 600er ax kurbel und den deore ax tourenpedalen hat kann er sich bei mir melden!


----------



## Sahnie (5. Juli 2010)

DER_DEPP schrieb:


> jo, danke. aber die 25e waren mir eigl zu teuer
> habe mir nun eine normale kurbel gekauft. somit hat sich die suche erledigt. falls jemand interesse an einer 600er ax kurbel und den deore ax tourenpedalen hat kann er sich bei mir melden!



Türlich ist das zu teuer. Aber die AX hat immer ihre Liebhaber gehabt. Mich zum Beispiel auch. Zum Glück sind die Zeiten vorbei als Lance Arschstrong damit rumgefahren ist. Damals wurde das Zeug in Gold aufgewogen. Die Aerobottle habe ich bei eBay mal für 115 Euro über die virtuelle Theke gehen sehen.


----------



## theobviousfaker (5. Juli 2010)

*Surly 1x1* 16" in grün zu verkaufen
ohne Steuersatz! Kürzlich hier im Forum erstanden, taugt für meine Kombination Scheibenbremse+Gepäckträger nicht als Reiserad, daher hier wieder zum Verkauf.
Hat 200km hinter sich. Optisch und technisch tip-top, nur am Ausfallende gibts Kratzer, klar!

Bitte per Email oder PN kontaktieren! Danke.
Weitere Fotos gibts hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stephaneagle (6. Juli 2010)

XTR Umwerfer 31,8mm Klemmung im guten Zustand - leichte Gebrauchsspuren





FSA DH300 Vorbau 1 1/8Zoll 31,8mm Klemmung - kleine Kratzer,aber nichts wildes





MKS NJS Riemen&Käfig mit 20 Standard-Pedalen





Eggbeater SL - ca. 30km gefahren , sehen aus wie neu





Shimano Exage Aero Bremshebel - leichte Gebrauchsspuren




2x Shimano SinglespeedRitzel 16 und 18 Zähne - beide kaum gefahren


----------



## To-bi-bo (6. Juli 2010)

SUCHE: Canti-Bremshebel mit Schelle zum öffnen, Farbe: Chrom
Gerne auch Hinweise auf Neuteile, habe nämlich leider nix gefunden


----------



## wannabe (6. Juli 2010)

Verkaufe eine für die Stadt super geeignete stabile Gabel

BrickLaneBikes Trick Fork

Schwarz
Schaftlänge 22cm
1 1/8 Zoll
stahl 
28"

Tip top

Mit Rechnung 

55 ink


----------



## yellow-faggin (7. Juli 2010)

Hi,
nen kleiner Teileverkauf von mir, brauch ich alles nicht mehr und kann demzufolge weg 

ACS Freilauf 16z schmal, kaum gefahren und neu gefettet worden bevor er in den Keller gelegt wurde (20)



Miche Bahn Ritzel 15/16z schmal jeweils mit Träger, ebenfalls kaum gefahren, das 15er ist gar nicht benutzt worden (15 jeweils mit Träger)



Esjot Bahnritzel 17/18z breit, kaum gefahren, das 18er ist unbenutzt, das 17er ist momentan noch auf dem LR welchen ich ebenfalls verkaufe (5 pro Stück)



MKS Stahlhaken Grösse M, unbenutzt (10)



Izumi Eco Track Chain in OVP (15)



HR-Laufrad Miche X-Press fix/free Velocity Deep V electric blue, 32 loch 3-fach gekreuzt DD-Speichen ebenfalls kaum gefahren.
LR wird mit Lockring und Velox Gewebefelgenband verkauft (120)
Preis gilt ohne noch montiertes Ritzel kann aber gerne dazu gekauft werden als Set





*Alle Preise gelten zzgl. Versand und sind VHB!*


----------



## yellow-faggin (8. Juli 2010)

Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag von mir..........

Point Kettenspanner kaum gebraucht (10â¬)



Kettenspanner (5â¬ das Paar)



Spinergy Rev X Super Stiff VR (macht mir einfach mal ein Angebot dafÃ¼r â¬??)







*Alle Preise gelten zzgl. Versand und sind VHB!*


----------



## Kittie (9. Juli 2010)

Salsa ala Carte Gabel in Braun/Gold (bilder im Album). Schaft ist gute 21cm. Kralle ist drin. Nur Disc. Zustand sehr gut. Nur ganz kleine und sehr wenige (2-3) winzige "Lackabplazerchen" sonst wie neu!

ich dachte so an 60,- + Versand


----------



## .nOx (10. Juli 2010)

Außerdem suche ich noch einen ollen Rennrad Rahmen aus Stahl, ab besten ohne Internezugverlegung und Schaltstummeln am Unterrohr.
Er muss sonst aber nicht im besten Zustand sein.
56cm wären als Rahmenhöhe Ideal, geringe Abweichungen wären aber zu verkraften.


----------



## fritzi_kuhn (10. Juli 2010)

fritzi_kuhn schrieb:


> Ein Paar Kettenspanner, neu, Aluminium, von einem Rocky Mountain Flow DJ. Für 8  inkl. Porto.



Immer noch da - machen wir halt 7  inkl. Versand.


----------



## Matze L.E. (12. Juli 2010)

(S) Pompino (135mm) in XL Rahmen(-set) oder ggf komplett.

Bitte alles anbieten, beim singlespeedshop gibt's leider nur die 120er version. 
Wenn jemand was komplettes los werden will wäre natürlich auch 120mm ok, will halt keinen neuen lrs kaufen müssen.

viele grüße,
matze


----------



## wannabe (12. Juli 2010)

Hab meine Gabel auch mal in die Bucht geworfen.

Klick mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DualSlalom1234 (13. Juli 2010)

*Verkaufe!*
Neuwertiges Koga Miyata Exerciser Rennrad! 
Das Rad hat bis jetzt ca. 400km Straße gesehen.
Rahmen und Gabel besitzen lifetime warrenty.
Das Gesamte Rad befindet sich bis auf die Reifen in Orginalzustand.
Komplette 105er Austattung, innenverlegte Züge, orginal Sattel.
Schickt mir einfach eine PM mit eurer Preisvorstellung.
Bilder auf Anfrage erhältlich.
Das Rad ist Ideal um einen Ssp oder ein Fixie aufzubauen.
Nachtrag: RH 56cm


----------



## kurbel_jim (13. Juli 2010)

RH wäre noch sinnvoll anzugeben :>


----------



## wannabe (13. Juli 2010)

so sinnvoll wie der preis! immer diese preisvorstellung um ja nix zu verschenken



tame1 schrieb:


> ich habe noch einen riser von Mutant aus stahl, baut recht hoch 22,0 Klemmung, 58,5 breit.
> Dann hab ich noch nen Flatbar Double butted alu 25,4 Klemmung, 56,5 breit



15â¬ + Versand






10â¬ + Versand


----------



## .nOx (14. Juli 2010)

Cinelli Rennlenker
- Alu
- 26.0mm 
- 42cm breit
- ink neuem & ungefahrenem Fizik Microtex Lenkerband

Preis: 24â¬ ink Versand











Odyssey Twisted + mit Bogear Strapons
- wenig gefahren/guter zustand
- super Grip und fester Sitz
- schnelles rein-/raus-kommen
- oberer Klett mit Isolierband abgeklebt
- Pedale in rotbear/Strapons in schwarz
- http://www.bogear.com.au/

Preis: 44â¬ ink


----------



## r0ckZ (15. Juli 2010)

Ich spiele grade mit dem Gedanken, mein OnOne Pompino auseinander zu nehmen ...
Zu Verkaufen wÃ¤re dann Rahmen & Gabel in blau, XL und 120mm EBB, FSA Orbit Steuersatz in schwarz, Klemme schwarz, OnOne-SaStÃ¼ schwarz und der dazu passende OnOne-LRS ( http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/WPOOPOMP...els-(pair) )
Die Teile sind so gut wie neu, keine 500km auf dem Buckel.

VHB inkl. Versand 321â¬


----------



## yunim (15. Juli 2010)

[SUCHE]

571er 26" Laufraeder


----------



## ginocasino (15. Juli 2010)

hallo in die runde. hab aufgrund meiner sammlungsauflösung noch zwei rahmen abzugeben. zum einen ein KTM Strada CS in Rahmenhöhe M.O 55cm Columbus Aelle. Shimano 105 Tretlager lass ich drin. Zustand: gebraucht und die chromgabel hat in der Vergangenheit ein wenig gelitten. Zum anderen ein kleines Sahnestückchen. Ein Patria WKC in Perlmut weiß. Nur einmal zusammengebaut und kurz gefahren. daher nur ein paar kleine montage- und lagerspuren vorhanden. inkl. stronglight nadelgelagertem steuersatz. Rahmenhöhe M.O 56cm. 

KTM: 85 inkl. Versand
Patria: 135 inkl. Versand


----------



## gurkenfolie (15. Juli 2010)

verkaufe:

veloheld rahmen alley, L, schwarz mit king und gabel für 249EUR
miche LRS satz fixed mit chrom rigida dp18, 17er miche ritzel+lockring, 179EUR
truvativ omnium kurbel 170, 48er Blatt 135EUR

desweiteren truvativ roleur vorbau 110mm mit titanschrauben 20eur, goldfinger bremshebel neuwertig 15eur, deda pista bahnlenker mit charge grips 25eur


----------



## .nOx (16. Juli 2010)

.nOx schrieb:


> Odyssey Twisted + mit Bogear Strapons
> - wenig gefahren/guter zustand
> - super Grip und fester Sitz
> - schnelles rein-/raus-kommen
> ...



Pedale und Strapons sind erstmal reserviert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## To-bi-bo (17. Juli 2010)

Suche Kettenblattschrauben SSP (5 Stück) - silber!


----------



## ra_diohead (17. Juli 2010)

Moinsen, ich bräuchte 4 Kettenblattschrauben, und zwar lange, lang genug für Kettenblatt&Bashguard!
Grüße


----------



## BlueW8 (20. Juli 2010)

FOR SALE:

echte Campagnolo Record Pista 165 mm mit dem alten 151 mm LK (vor 1973)






Neue MKS Promenade Ezy Clip On (nur einmal montiert)





Bei Interesse einfach ne Email


----------



## Nirolo (20. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich suche momentan einen Rahmen mit Rohloff-Ausfallenden Größe M (46cm, 18 Zoll) wie z.B. den Chaka Pele. 
Farbe ist relativ egal. Gerne auch mit Anbauteilen.
Falls jemand was hat, bitte per PN melden 
Danke


----------



## yellow-faggin (20. Juli 2010)

yellow-faggin schrieb:


> Hi,
> nen kleiner Teileverkauf von mir, brauch ich alles nicht mehr und kann demzufolge weg
> 
> ACS Freilauf 16z schmal, kaum gefahren und neu gefettet worden bevor er in den Keller gelegt wurde (20)
> ...


...


----------



## radFuchs (20. Juli 2010)

*Suche:*
1 Bremse vorne, gerne auch mehrere. Farbe egal.
1 26" Hinterrad, kann gerne auch was abgenudeltes sein, sollte aber rund laufen
1 Kettenblatt 110mm LK, 46-50Z.
2 28" Reifen, irgendwas schmales um 23mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 55-11 (20. Juli 2010)

hmmm, schöne kurbel :]


----------



## stöpsel84 (20. Juli 2010)

Hallo leute,suche ein preisgünstiges fixie mit einer rahmenhöhe von 56cm.bitte alles anbieten.danke


----------



## To-bi-bo (20. Juli 2010)

stöpsel84 schrieb:


> Hallo leute,suche ein preisgünstiges fixie mit einer rahmenhöhe von 56cm.bitte alles anbieten.danke



was ist deine preisklasse?


----------



## ginocasino (21. Juli 2010)

Der KTM Rahmen ist schonmal weg. Der Patria ist noch zu haben. AuÃerdem das hier:

Shimano 600 Ultegra Kurbel in der schÃ¶nen LÃ¤nge 165cm. LK130 Hochglanzpoliert. Wegen der Arbeit und weil es so schÃ¶n passt, rufe ich 65â¬ inkl. Versand auf.


----------



## Tommi74 (21. Juli 2010)

Wollte mir hieraus nen singlespeeder bauen, aber der rahmen ist mir leider zu klein, verkaufe daher das Dingen:

Klein Aeolus Rahmen
Campagnolo Shamal LRS
Chris King Steuersatz
Syncros Stütze und Vorbau
Storck Powerarms Kurbeln
Shimano 600 Schaltwerk

Komplett wie es hier steht für 460 Euro, oder einzeln (da ja manche Teile für SSP überflüssig), bitte PN für mehr details.

Mehr Bilder gibts in meinem Album


----------



## Tommi74 (21. Juli 2010)

irgendwie doppelt gepostet....

daher edit.


----------



## Mitglied (21. Juli 2010)

Würde gerne das Komplettset kaufen. PM sollte da sein.


----------



## Ghost-FAN (21. Juli 2010)

Hi

Ich suche Kettenblatschrauben für eine Kurbel wie die aus Post #3196 (5st)

Ich suche außerdem noch eine Stahlgabel bei der quasi die unteren beiden "schenkel" absolut gerade sind. Mir gefallen die besser wie die alten Stahlgabeln(starrgabeln) Die den vorlauf durch diese gebogenen "Schenkel erzielen"   Ich wäre echt dankbar wenn einer eine solche anbieten könnte oder mir einen shop dafür nennen könnte! (1" schraubsteuersatz)


----------



## Romi. (21. Juli 2010)

http://www.singlespeedshop.de/

Hier bekommst du was du suchst



Ghost-FAN schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ich suche Kettenblatschrauben für eine Kurbel wie die aus Post #3196 (5st)
> 
> Ich suche außerdem noch eine Stahlgabel bei der quasi die unteren beiden "schenkel" absolut gerade sind. Mir gefallen die besser wie die alten Stahlgabeln(starrgabeln) Die den vorlauf durch diese gebogenen "Schenkel erzielen"   Ich wäre echt dankbar wenn einer eine solche anbieten könnte oder mir einen shop dafür nennen könnte! (1" schraubsteuersatz)


----------



## Ghost-FAN (21. Juli 2010)

danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schorschi (22. Juli 2010)

Ich  habe einen kompletten Singlespeeder zu verkaufen:
Bikemarkt


----------



## Mitglied (22. Juli 2010)

Tommi74 schrieb:


> Wollte mir hieraus nen singlespeeder bauen, aber der rahmen ist mir leider zu klein, verkaufe daher das Dingen:
> 
> Klein Aeolus Rahmen
> Campagnolo Shamal LRS
> ...


 
Leider nicht geklappt und noch zu haben.


----------



## BQuark (22. Juli 2010)

Suche:
Fahrradtransporttasche, zum Fliegen, soft, kein Koffer
Zustand egal, kann auch "noname" sein.


----------



## Tommi74 (22. Juli 2010)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Leider nicht geklappt und noch zu haben.



Yep.

Der Rahmen ist übrigens nicht neu, sondern hat natürlich Gebrauchsspuren. Ist aber bei weitem nicht abgerockt, wie man ja sieht.

Dafür ist er in der Summe der Einzelteile mit ca 60-70 Euro ja auch fast geschenkt, wenn man ihn rausrechnet (wer sich die Mühe machen will ihn weiter zu schlachten).

Für Details bitte PN


----------



## bobtailoner (22. Juli 2010)

größe vom klein?


----------



## Tommi74 (22. Juli 2010)

57 cm von Mitte Tretlager bis Oberkante (!) Sitzrohr.

Wirkt größer, da 26 Zoll Laufräder !


----------



## paddl (22. Juli 2010)

Moin Leute,

ich suche ein 46 oder 48 T Kettenblatt mit einem 130 mm Lochkreis für eine 5 Arm Kurbel.

Grüße


----------



## olli (23. Juli 2010)

GATES Riemenscheibe vorne für 5L-130LKR, 55T
GATES Riemenritzel für 7/8/9-fach Shimano Naben, 20T
GATES RIEMEN 118T (mit 55/20 für 434mm Kettenstrebe (MTL - M HR-ACHSE)
SUNTOUR RR KURBEL 175mm, 130 LK
SPACER für Nabe

169.- inkl. Versand in D

Zustand gut
Lt. Vorbesitzer nur 5x gefahren.

Hier an dem getesteten Norco ist das Zeug zu sehen: http://www.bernds.de/tl_files/pdf/201003_aR_Gates.pdf


----------



## master_T (23. Juli 2010)

paddl schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> ich suche ein 46 oder 48 T Kettenblatt mit einem 130 mm Lochkreis für eine 5 Arm Kurbel.
> 
> Grüße




dem schließ ich mich doch einfach an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nerve77 (24. Juli 2010)

Wer so was noch abgeben mag für einen fairen Preis darf sich gerne melden.






Suche dazu noch ein 46er Kettenblatt.


Danke.


----------



## DER_DEPP (24. Juli 2010)

suche einen linken cyclo-cross bremshebel in silber mit 24mm klemmung.


----------



## Kaner (24. Juli 2010)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> 2 mal 1/8" Schraubritzel
> - Surly 18T, 15
> - On One 16T, 19
> 
> ...



on one und ein lockring noch zuhaben? setpreis? per pn...

gruß, Loqué


----------



## Virus2006 (24. Juli 2010)

suche kurzen 1" rennrad vorbau mit schaft

wobei muss nicht unbedingt ein rennrad vorbau sein kann auch ein mtb vorbau sein nur eben 1" schaft und möglichst kurz...


----------



## kawumm (25. Juli 2010)

Hi, habe hier noch ein OnOne Edelstahlkettenblatt (LK104) mit 32 Zähnen und ein Surly Ritzel mit 16 Zähnen incl. Spacer für eine Kassettennabe abzugeben. Teile haben höchstens 300km auf dem Buckel. 

Als Preis habe ich mir 50 incl. versichertem Versand innerhalb D vorgestellt. Bei Interesse PN!


----------



## Onegear (25. Juli 2010)

ITM Sattelstütze für ältere Stahlrahmen (meist mit Columbus Geröhr)
26,6mm Durchmesser, Originallänge 220mm
etwas Rost am Bolzen (Foto), sonst nur leichte Klemmspuren. Kann man alles auf Hochglanz polieren bei Bedarf.

10 Euro inkl. Versand



 

 



Shimano 105er Bremshebel BL-1055
paar Kratzer an den Hebeln selbst, sonst guter Zustand, Gummi noch recht weich

10 Euro inkl. Versand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stöpsel84 (25. Juli 2010)

Such Bahnradrahmen oder Komplettrad,alles anbieten,Rahmenhöhe sollte 52-55cm sein.Danke!


----------



## _stalker_ (26. Juli 2010)

Kaner schrieb:


> on one und ein lockring noch zuhaben? setpreis? per pn...
> 
> gruß, Loqué



Ritzel sind leider schon verkauft. Lockringe noch zu haben und du hast PN.


----------



## RSkai (26. Juli 2010)

ra_diohead schrieb:


> Moinsen, ich bräuchte 4 Kettenblattschrauben, und zwar lange, lang genug für Kettenblatt&Bashguard!
> Grüße


 
Hallo ra_diohead,
hab lange Kettenblattschrauben von einer Deore-Kurbel rumliegen.
Kannst Du die gebrauchen?
Viele Grüße
 kai


----------



## DER_DEPP (26. Juli 2010)

verkaufe ein paar, sicher für ssp interessante, sachen momentan bei ebay!

http://shop.ebay.de/jon_ha/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p4340


----------



## wannabe (26. Juli 2010)

ich auch

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250672855803#ht_926wt_1072


----------



## Virus2006 (27. Juli 2010)

suche 50-60cm weisse brems aussenhülle


----------



## plani (27. Juli 2010)

so, große verkaufsaktion:

Gebhardt Kettenblatt, kurz gebraucht, 49T 135mm > 25 Euro




Sugino Messenger Kettenblatt, nagelneu, 46T 130mm > 40 Euro




Miche Kurbel, schwarz, wenig genutzt, 48er Gebhardt Blatt, 170mm > 40 Euro




FSA Vero Bahnkurbel, sehr wenig genutzt, aus UK - gibts hier nicht in silber, 49er Blatt inkl. 170mm > 50 Euro



anstatt schw. 49er BLatt mit Sugino Messenger 46er (siehe oben) > 80 Euro

FSA Vero Bahnkurbel 170mm, häufig genutzt, schwarz OHNE Blatt > 30 Euro
mit Sugino Messenger 46er Blatt > 65 Euro




Selle Success Agogo, nagelneu, weiß Echtleder mit Stickereien, Titanium-Streben, Carboncomp.-Schale, leicht, 90 Euro im Laden > für 50 Euro







super selten: Icaselle Time, mit eingebauter Digitaluhr (hat leider Sprünge am Rand), NOS noch nie verbaut, schimmernde Farbe> 50 Euro







MKS Track-Pedale, schwarz mit Christophe Riemen und Haken, nagelneu > 30 Euro





Wer zuerst kommt, malt zuerst! Zu jeden Artikel 4,10 Euro Versand!


----------



## Nerve77 (27. Juli 2010)

@plani: Handheb für Sugino Messenger Kettenblatt, nagelneu, 46T 130mm > 40 Euro


----------



## plani (27. Juli 2010)

Schwarze Miche Kurbel + MKS-Track Pedale RESERVIERT 

Sugino-Blatt, okay -  Hand drauf


----------



## Ketchyp (27. Juli 2010)

Haste nicht zufällig was in 130 und 45/47Z am Start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ginocasino (27. Juli 2010)

@plani: FSA Vero Bahnkurbel 170mm, häufig genutzt, schwarz OHNE Blatt > 30 Euro
mit Sugino Messenger 46er Blatt > 65 Euro

bei 130 er lochkreis nehme ich die.


----------



## linsner666 (27. Juli 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7397083&postcount=3341

 rahmenset gefällig?


----------



## plani (27. Juli 2010)

ginocasino schrieb:


> @plani: FSA Vero Bahnkurbel 170mm, häufig genutzt, schwarz OHNE Blatt > 30 Euro
> mit Sugino Messenger 46er Blatt > 65 Euro
> 
> bei 130 er lochkreis nehme ich die.



ja hat sie. musst dich leider bis morgen abend gedulden, weil ich gerade die hand drauf halte, er überlegt noch - bis morgen wie gesagt.


----------



## ginocasino (27. Juli 2010)

kein ding. wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst. muss ich halt warten.


----------



## plani (27. Juli 2010)

edit...kannst sie nun doch schon haben. alles andere via PN

FSA Vero Kurbel schwarz > RESERVIERT


----------



## plani (28. Juli 2010)

Ketchyp schrieb:


> Haste nicht zufällig was in 130 und 45/47Z am Start?



hab noch eins mit 46T in 130 schwarz, schmal für 10 Eur ink. Versand da.


----------



## toggo (28. Juli 2010)

GUten Tag

Ich biete mein Fixie RetroProjekt der 80er Jahre im mom bei eBay zum Verkauf.
Schaut es euch mal an 
Artikelnummer:280539557376






Hoffe es gefällt euch 
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## gendreissig (28. Juli 2010)

Verkaufe folgenden Kettenspanner: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/S.../Gusset-Bachelor-SS-Kettenspanner::19747.html

habe ich vor ein paar Wochen bei Bike Mail Order gekauft, einmal angebaut und mich dann doch für einen von Point entschieden. Ist also ungefahren.

15 Euro inkl. Versand.


----------



## o.p.mickey (28. Juli 2010)

ich habe den rechten Cross-Bremshebel der Cane Creek CrossTop Lever 31.8MM - Carbon
Link1
Link2

VERKAUFT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## o.p.mickey (28. Juli 2010)

Außerdem habe ich die TRP R920 Titan Road Hinterrad-Felgenbremse
TRP R920 Titan Road Hinterrad-Felgenbremse
zu verkaufen. Habe mir das Set bestehend aus VR und HR am 22.07.2010 (Kopie der Rechnung wird beigelegt) neu gekauft. Ich benötige nur die VR. Die HR wurde nicht benutzt und natürlich auch nicht verbaut. Die Bremse ist super leicht und wiegt nur 128g (Herstellerangabe)

Preis EUR 53,- + Versand



Versandkosten Deutschland:
Warensendung: EUR 2,-
Hermes (versichert): EUR 4,-

Versandkosten EU:
Brief: EUR 4,-
Hermes: EUR 10,-

Versandkosten Schweiz:
Brief: EUR 4,-
Hermes: EUR 16,-


Andere Länder einfach bei mir nachfragen.
Bei Interesse einfach Privatnachricht an mich mit gewünschter Versandart und Versandadresse.


----------



## Ketchyp (28. Juli 2010)

plani schrieb:


> hab noch eins mit 46T in 130 schwarz, schmal für 10 Eur ink. Versand da.



danke ist aber leider nicht das was ich suche :/


----------



## Dirt_Biker13 (28. Juli 2010)

Federgabel,Lenker,Vorbau,Hinter- und Vorderradnarbe sind hier erhältlich: http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120601320052&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## kurbel_jim (28. Juli 2010)

enn ah be eh


----------



## yellow-faggin (29. Juli 2010)

Hi,
nen kleiner Teileverkauf von mir, brauch ich alles nicht mehr und kann demzufolge weg 

ACS Freilauf 16z schmal, kaum gefahren und neu gefettet worden bevor er in den Keller gelegt wurde (20)



Miche Bahn Ritzel 15/16z schmal jeweils mit Träger, ebenfalls kaum gefahren, das 15er ist gar nicht benutzt worden (15 jeweils mit Träger) 16er Verkauft!



Esjot Bahnritzel 17/18z breit, kaum gefahren, das 18er ist unbenutzt, das 17er ist momentan noch auf dem LR welchen ich ebenfalls verkaufe (5 pro Stück)



MKS Stahlhaken Grösse M, unbenutzt (10) Verkauft!



Izumi Eco Track Chain in OVP (15) Verkauft!



HR-Laufrad Miche X-Press fix/free Velocity Deep V electric blue, 32 loch 3-fach gekreuzt DD-Speichen ebenfalls kaum gefahren.
LR wird mit Lockring und Velox Gewebefelgenband verkauft (120)
Preis gilt ohne noch montiertes Ritzel kann aber gerne dazu gekauft werden als Set



Point Kettenspanner kaum gebraucht (10)



Kettenspanner (5 das Paar)



Spinergy Rev X Super Stiff VR (macht mir einfach mal ein Angebot dafür ??)







*Alle Preise gelten zzgl. Versand und sind VHB!*


----------



## framus666 (29. Juli 2010)

SUCHE Rennradrahmen + Gabel

Suche für neues Projekt Rahmenkit, Zustand völlig egal, Rahmen kann gebrochen sein, Größe auch egal, horizontale Ausfallenden müssen sein!
Bitte alles anbieten!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .nOx (29. Juli 2010)

*Preise sind inklusive des Versandes. *

14. Syncros StÃ¼tze
- 30.9mm
- optisch pfui, technisch aber noch gut

Preis: 9â¬





15. Shimano StÃ¼tze
- 27.2mm
- guter Zustand

Preis: 12â¬





16. SR StÃ¼tze
- 25.4mm
- guter Zustand

Preis: 9â¬





17. Suntour Vr-Bremse
- guter Zustand

Preis: 14â¬





18. Ritchey Lenker + Mutiny Griffe
- 25.4mm
- sehr guter Zustand, leicht gekÃ¼rzt
- Griffe sind auch noch sehr gut erhalten

Preis: 24â¬





19. Cinelli Rennlenker + Fizik Mikrotex Band
- 26.0mm 
- Alu
- 42cm breit
- ink neuem & ungefahrenem Fizik Microtex Lenkerband

Preis: 24â¬ 








20. Singlespeed Ritzel
- nur einmal zur Probe gefahren
- 13 & 14 ZÃ¤hne
- 1/2 x 1/8â

Preis: 5â¬





21. Mash Barends
- neu und ovp
- ink InbusschlÃ¼ssel

Preis: 12â¬





22. Selle San Marco Rolls Sattel
- gebraucht, guter Zustand

Preis: 19â¬





23. Death Pedal 2 DVD

Preis: 14â¬


----------



## linsner666 (29. Juli 2010)

hast post!


----------



## .nOx (29. Juli 2010)

Sattel, DVD und Barends sind weg.


----------



## Virus2006 (29. Juli 2010)

Mein peugeot Stadtschlampen projekt siehe thread "Peugeot Stadtschlampe...mal wieder was zum schrauben" wer interesse hat mehr per pn


----------



## Kaner (31. Juli 2010)




----------



## ra_diohead (31. Juli 2010)

Ich suche 26" Slicks oder semislicks, wie z.B. Ritchey Tom Slicks,
Schwalbe Kojak oder auch Furious Fred. 

Evtl. auch ne gute & günstige Felgenbremse mit Hebeln.


----------



## rubbel (31. Juli 2010)

Moin zusammen,
habe ein nagelneues *15t ACS Freilaufritzel* (kleines Gewinde) 
und möchte es gerne gegen ein 16t Freilaufritzel (großes Gewinde, 137x24 (?) ) tauschen.
Sollte die selbe oder ähnliche Verfassung haben.

Ansonsten hats mit Rechnung ca. 15 gekostet.
Verkaufe es für 14 inkl. Versand, Zustand: neu.


----------



## DER_DEPP (31. Juli 2010)

Kaner schrieb:


>


   schade, dass ich da nicht meinen vater in leipzig besuchen gehe


----------



## ra_diohead (31. Juli 2010)

ra_diohead schrieb:


> Ich suche 26" Slicks oder semislicks, wie z.B. Ritchey Tom Slicks,
> Schwalbe Kojak oder auch Furious Fred.
> 
> Evtl. auch ne gute & günstige Felgenbremse mit Hebeln.



Erledigt.


----------



## hrachiag (31. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
sind die Laufräder noch zu haben?
Baue gerade ein altes Rad auf und solche Räder würden super aussehen am Rad.
Danke und Gruß,
Hrachia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasenheide (1. August 2010)

Na klar.


----------



## Kittie (1. August 2010)

Tausche einen Flite Titanium (Schrift hinten gedruckt - Retro) gegen einen Rennrad Sattel wie zB. Dolphin oder Laser.....
Bilder bei Angebot.


----------



## ginocasino (1. August 2010)

ich hab nen weißen selle san marco laser, den ich tauschen würde.


----------



## blkmrkt (1. August 2010)

Verkaufe Dodici Gara Frame/Fork
RahmengrÃ¶Ãe 59
OberrohrlÃ¤nge 59cm
SitzrohrlÃ¤nge 63cm
Speziallackierung in PerlmuttweiÃ mit Blauen Dekoren
Rahmenform ist auch speziell und wurde extra fÃ¼r unsere Tour angefertigt
www.vamosalaplaya.org
Inkl. Carbon Gabel mit Bremsbohrung
Zustand sehr gut. Bin ca. 400km damit gefahren bevor ich mit Knieprobleme aufgeben musste. Am Sitzrohr sind ein paar Kratzer vom Transport
VHB 400â¬














2 Dodici Felgen Schwarz 28 Loch NEU
VHB 80â¬





Aurora Straps Guter Zustand
VHB 20â¬


----------



## linsner666 (1. August 2010)

so nun nochmal mit bild und text!

Airstreeem stahlrahmen (neuwertig) incl: gabel,steuersatz(ritcheypro),lenker (cinelli ,lenkerband specialized roubaix),stütze(selle san marco),vorbau (syntace) UND versand !

grösse 55cm

FP 350


----------



## opi65 (1. August 2010)

zum sonntag nachmittag kaffee noch etwas gutes - GOLDTEC nabe, from england, 120 mm, schwarz,  möglichkeiten -starr/starr, starr/free, free/free, 1 lockring, 32 loch, noch nie gespeicht, 95 euro plus versand (hermes)


----------



## _stalker_ (1. August 2010)

Univega Via Madison King Scandium Bahnrahmen
RahmenhÃ¶he 52cm






Der Rahmen wiegt nur etwas mehr als 1300g
mattschwarz gelackt mit ein paar Lackmacken
komplett mit Carbongabel (Bremsbohrung) und FSA Orbit Steuersatz 300â¬ inkl. Versand


----------



## opi65 (1. August 2010)

noch etwas schönes - selle italia FLITE TITANIUM Rail  sattel  - NOS mit box  90 euro , plus versand (hermes)


----------



## tomat3 (1. August 2010)

schöner dodici


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DualSlalom1234 (2. August 2010)

Hallo,
Verkaufe meinen geliebten Stahlrenner, da er mir leider zu klein ist. Es handelt sich um ein Koga Miyata Exerciser mit Kompletter 105er Ausstattung. Die Rahmenhöhe beträgt 56cm. Das Rad hat ca 400km Straße gesehen. Es befindet sich in kompletter Orginalausstattung und kann gerne in Dresden oder Halle besichtigt und Probegefahren werden. Die Ausfallenden sind ideal geeignet um aus diesem Klassiker ein SSP oder Fixie aufzubauen. Preislich hatte ich an ca.350 gedacht (VHB). Desweiteren kann der Rahmen in Wunschfarbe Pulverbeschichtet werden. 

Zudem habe Ich auch noch einen Rollentrainer zuhause inkl. Rollentrainerreifen zuhause.

Mfg Max
​


----------



## kurbel_jim (2. August 2010)

hastn paar Bilder?


----------



## DualSlalom1234 (2. August 2010)

leider hab ich keine bilder, ich versuche schnellstmgl nach DD zu fahren um fotos von dem Rad zu machen...grdsl ist aber mein mitbewohner in dd der kann euch das rad zeigen


----------



## ph!L (2. August 2010)

Hi,

ich suche ein (einfaches) 17t Ritzel für Kassettennaben.
Thx..


----------



## linsner666 (2. August 2010)

ph!L schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich suche ein (einfaches) 17t Ritzel für Kassettennaben.
> Thx..



kuckichmorgenmal!


----------



## martin_machine (3. August 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> NOCH ZU HABEN ???
> 
> Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martin_machine (3. August 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> *surly 1x1* 16" in grün zu verkaufen
> ohne steuersatz! Kürzlich hier im forum erstanden, taugt für meine kombination scheibenbremse+gepäckträger nicht als reiserad, daher hier wieder zum verkauf.
> Hat 200km hinter sich. Optisch und technisch tip-top, nur am ausfallende gibts kratzer, klar!
> 
> ...



noch zu haben ???


----------



## martin_machine (3. August 2010)

Noch zu haben das gute Stück?


----------



## martin_machine (3. August 2010)

Hallo 

Ich suche einen SSP-Rahmen mit Cantilever-Aufnahme an den meine alten Teile  (Gabel/Steuersatz/Vorbau: 1 1/8, Laufradsatz 26", passen ... Ich habe so an die  150 Euro zur Verfügung ... 

Wenn ich an einen schönen Rahmen (RH bis ca.  48 cm (Mitte Innenlager - Mitte Oberrohr) (bin ca. 174 cm  gross) kommen könnte, würde ich mich tierisch  freuen ... bin derzeit wegen Rahmenbruch ohne Untersatz ... HILFEEE!!!

Martin


----------



## martin_machine (3. August 2010)

Im Allgemeinen suche ich einen SSP-Rahmen an den meine alten Teile  (Gabel: 1 1/8) und der Laufradsatz (26" (SSP Umbaukit)) passen ... Ich habe so an die  150 Euro zu Verfügung ... Wenn ich an einen schönen Rahmen (RH bis ca. 48 cm (Mitte Innenlager - Mitte Oberrohr Anfang) (bin ca. 174 cm  gross) kommen könnte würde ich mich tierisch  freuen ... bin derzeit wegen Rahmenbruch ohne Untersatz ...

Martin


----------



## DER_DEPP (3. August 2010)

hmm, 1,2,3,4,5 beiträge in weniger als einer stunde


----------



## wannabe (3. August 2010)

hahaha, hat wohl jemand die bearbeiten taste nicht gefunden


----------



## martin_machine (3. August 2010)

ja irgendwie komme ich nicht zum löschen ... jedenfalls habe ich die ändern oder bearbeiten taste gefunden, nur eben nicht die zum beitrag löschen ... tut mir leid!

aber ich habe diesen Rahmen gefunden und würde gerne eure meinung dazu hören (http://www.gigabike.de/frame.php?Ma...&lay1=11&lay2=1&lay3=0&lay4=&prodid=600001400). Ich habe vor mein SSP-Umbaukithinterrad (135 mm) in diese für die Rohloff vorgesehenen Ausfallenden zu stopfen. Ich hoffe damit eine preisgünstige Alternative zu Rahmen wie On One Il Pompino oder Surly 1x1 gefunden zu haben. Spannen kann ich meine Kette ja auch mit diesen Ausfallenden. Was spricht also gegen diesen günstigen Rahmen, der ja nur für nen City-Flitzer herhalten muss ??? Ich hoffe die Einabautiefe bei dem Rahmen entspricht 135 mm, sollte doch genormt sein?. Oder habe ich was vergessen bei meinen Überlegungen ???!!!

Über eure Meinung würde ich mich freuen!

Martin


----------



## papple (3. August 2010)

Den Rahmen gibt es aber nur noch in einer Größe (50cm) und die Oberrohrlänge ist bei 1,74m Körpergröße schon ziemlich lang. Ach ja, und der Rahmen ist roh, Farbe kostet Aufpreis, wenn ich das richtig sehe.


----------



## martin_machine (3. August 2010)

Was haltet ihr von diesem Rahmen in der Grösse 50? Ich finde der sieht doch ganz ordentlich aus ... Bin mir nur nicht sicher ob der für 26" Laufräder passt ...

Hier der Rahmen:

http://www.poison-bikes.de/frame.ph...1&lay1=8&lay2=5&lay3=2&lay4=0&prodid=10250-55

Danke für eure Meinungen!

Martin


----------



## Matze L.E. (3. August 2010)

ist ein 28er trekking rahmen.

siehe http://www.poison-bikes.de/frame.ph...ay1=5&lay2=1&lay3=2&lay4=0&prodid=20101624-29


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nerve77 (4. August 2010)

Ist jetzt hier ne kaufberatung am Gange? Macht das mal wo anders bitte.


----------



## .nOx (4. August 2010)

Suche:
Lenker-/Vorbau-Adapter
26.0mm -> 25.4mm


----------



## ra_diohead (4. August 2010)

Suche immernoch eine oder 4 Bashguardkettenblattschrauben,

ein paar Rennbremshebel,

2 Paar mini v-brakes,

einen schwarzen Sattel

und eine Singlespeedkurbel, möglichst schwarz, am besten mit KB. Ne alte LX oder dergleichen käme gut.

EDIT: Vergessen: Ahead Steuersatz.

Alles bitte nur im unteren Preisbereich!


----------



## bobtailoner (4. August 2010)

neue ns analog fork.
schaft ungekürzt. nie montiert
80,- inkl. versand


----------



## .nOx (4. August 2010)

Verkaufe:
Thomson Elite Vorbau + Ritchey Risebar + Mutiny Team Grips

- 70mm | 0Â° | 25.4mm | 1 1/8"
- neuwertiger Zustand, KEINE Kratzer
- ink. Rechnung und SÃ¤ckchen

- 620mm | 25.4mm | 30mm Rise
- neuwertiger Zustand, KEINE Kratzer

- weich und griffig
- fast noch volles Profil

Preis: 75,90â¬ ink. Versand


----------



## erkan1984 (5. August 2010)

Hi, ich _suche_: 

-einen Schwarzen Schaftvorbau 25.4mm Lenkerklemmung
-einen Laufradsatz mit Bahnnaben (Novatec, etc.) mit Fixed/Free HR-Nabe, am liebsten komplett Schwarz
-ein Paar Rennrad-Bremsen in Schwarz, hauptsache Günstig


----------



## Kaner (5. August 2010)

blkmrkt schrieb:


> Verkaufe Dodici Gara Frame/For
> 
> 2 Dodici Felgen Schwarz 28 Loch NEU
> VHB 80



felgen noch da? hast pn...

gruß locke aka kaner


----------



## wannabe (6. August 2010)

Moin, verkaufe Rennlenker. 40cm breit, 25,4 Klemmmaß und 24mm Bremsklemmmaß.
Lenker hat Gebrauchsspuren und Kratzer von der Bremse.
Preislich bin ich mir nicht sicher, deswegen bin ich Angeboten via PN sehr angetan.


----------



## linsner666 (6. August 2010)

@ kaner....hoffe doch das die felgen bei MIR ankommen!

verkaufe all-city pedalhaken für doublestraps! kunststoff schwarz
5euro plus porto
waren nur für eine probefahrt angeschraubt ....also wie neu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## innohep (7. August 2010)

Hi,muss aus finanziellen Gründen eins meiner Bikes loswerden: 

hier also ein Giant Bowery 84 Eingangrad mit FlipFlop Nabe Baujahr 2009
habe es als Komplettrad erworben es sind also überwiegend Giant Parts 
geändert wurde nur der Flatbar in weiss 48cm mit einem PAUL Bremshebel mit goldenen Nokon Zug.hier mal ne Teileliste:
frame ALUXX-Grade Aluminum Gr.L
fork CroMo, Alloy Steerer
handlebar  26.0
stem Alloy
seatpost Alloy, 27.2mm
saddle Retro Road Leather w/Rivots
pedals Caged w/ Alloy Clips, double toe strapped
shifters NA
derailleurs NA
brakes Alloy Dual Pivot
brake levers PAUL
cassette 17T Fixed  or  Freewheel
chain KMC Devil 1/2 X 1/8, Gold
cranks Sugio Messenger Alloy, 46T
bb Cartridge
rims Aero 42mm
hubs Alloy high flange track style w/ flip flop rear hub, Nutted 20/24h
spokes SAPIM Race, 14/15g
tires Michelin Lithion2, 700x23 








Das Rad ist Sturzfrei und im guten Zustand max.400km gelaufen
erworben letztes Jahr für 790,- und gebe es für 599,- mit Versand ab


----------



## ginocasino (7. August 2010)

sorry, verstehe das man sein geld auch wieder reinbekommen mÃ¶chte, aber gebraucht ist gebraucht und das 2010 model gibbet fÃ¼r 649â¬ neu. 

http://www.bikestore.cc/product_info.php?products_id=136739


----------



## spaboleo (7. August 2010)

Suche:



19er und/oder 15er Miche Bahnritzel

nen flachen Hakenschlüssel für die gängigen Konterringe


lg


----------



## wannabe (7. August 2010)

ginocasino schrieb:


> sorry, verstehe das man sein geld auch wieder reinbekommen möchte, aber gebraucht ist gebraucht und das 2010 model gibbet für 649 neu.
> 
> http://www.bikestore.cc/product_info.php?products_id=136739



wow das 10er sieht richtig gut aus


----------



## innohep (7. August 2010)

ginocasino schrieb:


> sorry, verstehe das man sein geld auch wieder reinbekommen mÃ¶chte, aber gebraucht ist gebraucht und das 2010 model gibbet fÃ¼r 649â¬ neu.
> 
> http://www.bikestore.cc/product_info.php?products_id=136739



mmmhhh nich schlecht und versandfrei aber in Gr.M ....da setze ich doch glatt 599,- der Paul Hebel war auch nich ohne


----------



## ginocasino (8. August 2010)

ich find beide interpretationen ganz schick.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stöpsel84 (8. August 2010)

Hallo,ich verkaufe dieses schöne Surly 1x1 in 18" ohne Sattel.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/674808
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/674806
Preis ist VHB,bei interesse schickt mir ne PM


----------



## elmono (9. August 2010)

Ich suche ein 16er Miche Bahnritzel, idealerweise mit Ritzelträger.


----------



## bobtailoner (10. August 2010)

elmono schrieb:


> Ich suche ein 16er Miche Bahnritzel, idealerweise mit Ritzelträger.



hab noch ein 16er dura ace ritzel hier!


----------



## Kittie (10. August 2010)

Habe da jemanden an der Hand, der einige NOS Shimano 600 (PD-6207) Pedal Sätze in OVP und mit Hacken aber ohne Riemchen verkauft. NOS wie gesagt. 
Für 25,- + 4,- Versand (Hermes) organisiere ich welche.


----------



## DualSlalom1234 (10. August 2010)

Hallo,
Verkaufe meinen geliebten Stahlrenner, da er mir leider zu klein ist. Es handelt sich um ein Koga Miyata Exerciser mit Kompletter 105er Ausstattung. Die Rahmenhöhe beträgt 56cm. Das Rad hat ca 400km Straße gesehen. Es befindet sich in kompletter Orginalausstattung und kann gerne in Dresden oder Halle besichtigt und Probegefahren werden. Die Ausfallenden sind ideal geeignet um aus diesem Klassiker ein SSP oder Fixie aufzubauen. Preislich hatte ich an ca.350 gedacht (VHB). Desweiteren kann der Rahmen in Wunschfarbe Pulverbeschichtet werden. 

Zudem habe Ich auch noch einen Rollentrainer zuhause inkl. Rollentrainerreifen.

Mfg Max








weitere Fotos findet ihr in meiner Galerie
Meldet euch bitte per PM


----------



## erkan1984 (11. August 2010)

ich suche einen Schaftvorbau für 25,4mm Lenkerklemmung und eine Sattelstütze in 24,5mm beides am liebsten in Silber...


----------



## ginocasino (11. August 2010)

hab hier noch zeugs liegen, das vor meinem amsterdamtrip weg muss.






Dura Ace Bahnnaben fÃ¼r vorne, 40â¬ StÃ¼ck inkl. Versand






Shimano 600 Kurbel in 165cm, Preisupdate 55â¬ inkl. Versand






Ghost Sattel 15â¬ inkl. Versand






Miche Kurbel 170mm 25â¬ inkl. Versand


----------



## Mitglied (12. August 2010)

Salu!
Suche einen schön einfachen, chromfarbenen Flaschenhalter. Am liebsten italienischen Ursprungs wie Campagnolo oder Colnago.
Bin auch für Tips dankbar wo ich einen beziehen kann.
Merci.


----------



## yellow-faggin (12. August 2010)

yellow-faggin schrieb:


> Hi,
> nen kleiner Teileverkauf von mir, brauch ich alles nicht mehr und kann demzufolge weg
> 
> ACS Freilauf 16z 3/32", kaum gefahren und neu gefettet worden bevor er in den Keller gelegt wurde (20)
> ...


...


----------



## linsner666 (12. August 2010)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Salu!
> Suche einen schön einfachen, chromfarbenen Flaschenhalter. Am liebsten italienischen Ursprungs wie Campagnolo oder Colnago.
> Bin auch für Tips dankbar wo ich einen beziehen kann.
> Merci.


 
topeak hatte bis vor kurzem einen sehr schlichten edelstahlhalter im angebot! evtl bekommste den noch irgendwo!!

aah gefunden.....
http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...?q=topeak+edelstahl+slx&um=1&hl=de&tbs=isch:1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mitglied (12. August 2010)

Danke für den Tip; das geht schonmal in die richtige Richtung!


----------



## Riemsche (12. August 2010)

HalliHallo.

Brauche für mein Rad noch ein Lenker (Flat Bar) mit 25,4mm Klemmung.
Wenn möglich in Chrom, ansonsten würdes auch Alu poliert tun.

Falls etwas vorhanden bitte an mich denken!


Beste Grüße


----------



## linsner666 (12. August 2010)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip; das geht schonmal in die richtige Richtung!


 
 hab noch ne Campa aero flaschen-halter combi hier rumliegen!


----------



## Freestyle Trial (12. August 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe ein schickes Hinterrad abzugeben,
wurde nicht viel gefahren da ich wieder auf Freilauf umgestiegen bin.
Nabe läuft wie am ersten Tag(wurde ca. 200km gefahren), keine Acht.
Es handelt sich um: 
Halo Aerotrack, schwarz, 32 Speichen, Bahnnabe 120mm fixed/free, 900gr.















Leider hat die Felge einen Kratzer
Verkauft wir wie abgebildet.
VB 80 zzgl. Versand nach Wahl

Desweiteren hab ich noch nen Thomson Vorbau abzugeben.
Der Vorbau ist Neu und OVP.
100mm 10° 31,8mm 164gr.
















FP 60 zzgl. Versand nach Wahl
bei Fragen einfach PN.
mfg Thomas


----------



## wannabe (12. August 2010)

kannst doch nen freilauf auf das laufrad machen?!


----------



## Mitglied (12. August 2010)

linsner666 schrieb:


> hab noch ne Campa aero flaschen-halter combi hier rumliegen!


Die 0,5er oder die große Flasche? Abe ich schätze mal die bleibt auch da runliegen?!


----------



## linsner666 (13. August 2010)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Die 0,5er oder die große Flasche? Abe ich schätze mal die bleibt auch da runliegen?!


 

die grosse! kannste haben!!


----------



## ginocasino (14. August 2010)

Hier noch ein paar teile. alles inkl. versand.







Renak Bahnnaben inkl. 2 Ritzeln und zwei Bahnmuttern, 55â¬






Atomlab Lenker, BMX Vorbau, Hoffmann Bikes Griffe und Adapter 45â¬






Shimano 105 Golden Arrow Bremsen in seltenem weiÃ, 30â¬






Soma Urban, Bullhorn Lenker (macken) 25â¬






Preisupdate: Shimano Dura Ace Track Naben, 35â¬ StÃ¼ck






Preisupdate: Shimano 600 Kurbel in 165mm, 50â¬

weitere bilder und teile hier. http://fotos.rennrad-news.de/s/5851


----------



## master_T (15. August 2010)

Suche Kettenblatt 130er LK
bevorzugt 48Z

MfG Nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wannabe (15. August 2010)

*suche dringend lockring BSA und eventuell ITA*


----------



## Zwong (15. August 2010)

Ich suche einen Rahmen mit Gabel mit 58-60cm Rahmenhöhe
Angebote bitte per Pm und mit Preisvorstellung

Mfg


----------



## kawumm (15. August 2010)

Surly Kettenblatt aus Edelstahl, 32 ZÃ¤hne* -->22â¬ incl. Versand

Bei Interesse PN!

*Wannabe kann zÃ¤hlen, ich muss noch Ã¼ben...... Danke!


----------



## wannabe (15. August 2010)

Also irgendwie hast du dich verzählt


----------



## DER_DEPP (15. August 2010)

Habe einen LRS zu verkaufen:

-VR Nabe: shimamno 105 NOS
-HR-Nabe: Novatec ohne Label fixed/fixed
-Speichen und Nippel: Dt Swiss
Felgen: alte Rigida von 1980, mit der Flexpoliert und anschlieÃend mit  Stahlwolle gebÃ¼rstet, maximal 500km alt.

Der LRS ansich ist erst 50km alt, also bis auf die felgen neuwertig,  habe nach den 50km nachzentriert, da sich alles etwas gesetzt hat. Ein  Lockring ist mit dabei. Die 105er nabe habe ich neu gefettet und  eingestellt. Sie ist auf Schraubachse umgebaut ( incl. Bahnmuttern ).  Die Schnellspannachse kÃ¶nnte ich evtl. noch suchen und beilegen. 

Bilder gibt es in meinem Album unter "Verkauf". VHB: 95â¬ zzgl. Versand.


----------



## agent_smith (15. August 2010)

Motobecane 28" Singlespeeder ->109â¬
nur noch ne Kette motieren und los gehts...
Stahlrahmen RH57
Weinmann Bremsen
Shimano 105 HR (incl 6 fach Kassette)
Miche? VR




http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=297276

Giant 26" starres Stahlrahmenkit -> reserviert

Versand nach Wahl, z.b. mit DHL in zwei Paketen zu ca 15â¬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yellow-faggin (16. August 2010)

Hi,

so folgende Teile sind noch zu haben 

ACS Freilauf 16z 3/32", kaum gefahren und neu gefettet worden bevor er in den Keller gelegt wurde (20)



Miche Bahn Ritzel 15 3/32" mit Träger ungefahren (15 mit Träger)



Esjot Bahnritzel 18z 1/8" ungefahren (5 pro Stück)



Kettenspanner für 10mm Achse (5 das Paar)



Original Surly Steamroller Sattelklemme 30.0 (10)



HR-Laufrad Miche X-Press fix/free Velocity Deep V electric blue, 32 loch 3-fach gekreuzt DD-Speichen ebenfalls kaum gefahren.
LR wird mit Velox Felgenklebeband, Schwalbe Schlauch, Schwalbe Ultremo Reifen und Lockring verkauft (120)
Bei Bedarf mit Esjot Ritzel (+5), Miche Ritzel+Träger (+10) oder ACS Freilauf (+15) 



Christophe Damenhaken und Haken in den Größen S,M,L,XL (15 mit Zubehör)











Georges Sorel Riemchen originalverpackt in Karton in den Farben blau,rot,gelb,weiß und mein persönlicher Favorit "Weltmeister"  (15)











Shimano 105 (PD-1051) Pedale mit Haken und Führungen (35), mit einem Satz Riemchen (45)




*Alle Preise gelten zzgl. Versand und sind VHB!*


----------



## DER_DEPP (16. August 2010)

> Habe einen LRS zu verkaufen:
> 
> -VR Nabe: shimamno 105 NOS
> -HR-Nabe: Novatec ohne Label fixed/fixed
> ...













*85â¬*

Kontakt per mail an: blaspamjonas[at]gmail.com

*Suche:*

-26,8mm StÃ¼tze, gerne Kalloy
-1" Gewindesteuersatz
-Bullhorn bar ohne ZugfÃ¼hrung, nur gÃ¼nstige angebote.


----------



## linsner666 (16. August 2010)

suche immer noch 28loch nabensatz fixed in schwarz!!!!


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (16. August 2010)

Habe nen Selle Royal "Dolphin" Sattel abzugeben,neu mit leichten Lagerspuren für 20,-    +5,- Versand




...weiteres Foto im Album!

Gruß
Marco


----------



## badaBUUUM (16. August 2010)

Dr.Bontrager schrieb:


> Habe nen Selle Royal "Dolphin" Sattel abzugeben,neu mit leichten Lagerspuren für 20,-    +5,- Versand
> 
> 
> ...weiteres Foto im Album!
> ...




Ist das eigentlich Leder, oder Imitat?


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (16. August 2010)

Leder natürlich.............Kunstleder !!!  

Gruß
Marco


----------



## DualSlalom1234 (17. August 2010)

DualSlalom1234 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Verkaufe meinen geliebten Stahlrenner, da er mir leider zu klein ist. Es handelt sich um ein Koga Miyata Exerciser mit Kompletter 105er Ausstattung. Die Rahmenhöhe beträgt 56cm. Das Rad hat ca 400km Straße gesehen. Es befindet sich in kompletter Orginalausstattung und kann gerne in Dresden oder Halle besichtigt und Probegefahren werden. Die Ausfallenden sind ideal geeignet um aus diesem Klassiker ein SSP oder Fixie aufzubauen. Preislich hatte ich an ca.350 gedacht (VHB). Desweiteren kann der Rahmen in Wunschfarbe Pulverbeschichtet werden.
> 
> Zudem habe Ich auch noch einen Rollentrainer zuhause inkl. Rollentrainerreifen.
> ...



beides noch zu haben!! Gerne auch im Set abzugeben!! Fahrrad jetzt für 300VHB


----------



## linsner666 (17. August 2010)

300? selbst das is viel zu viel!


----------



## wannabe (17. August 2010)

edit


----------



## DualSlalom1234 (17. August 2010)

grdsl nehme ich erstmal jedes angebot entgegen, für welchen preis ich es dann verkaufe werde ich sehen, wie gesagt sind die 300euro vhb!!nimmt jmd zum bsp den rollentrainer dazu, wird man sich sicher einig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (17. August 2010)

Sooo KellerrÃ¤umung. Alle Preise VHB. Versand nach Wunsch (z.B Hermes Shop2Shop)

LaufrÃ¤der 28": 30 ,-
VR: Alivio Nabe, zac 19 Felge, Marathon Reifen + Av Schauch
HR: Deore Nabe, zac 19 Felge, Marathon Reifen + Av Schlauch
(Die 8 fach Kassette lass ich drauf oder zieh sie ab, mir Wumpe!)

STX RC Umwerfer 31 er Klemme Downpull 5,-

Tatto Lenker (560mm 5Â°), Vorbau (110 mm 10Â°), SattelstÃ¼tze (27.2 mm 300 mm) pro StÃ¼ck 6 â¬, alles zusammen 15 â¬ (einheitliche Optik)

LX V-Brake Arme inkl. Cartrige ohne BelÃ¤ge 6 ,- (Auf Wunsch neue Swisstop Viking GrÃ¼n +9,-)
Tektro V-Brake Arme ohne BelÃ¤ge 6 ,-

2 Tektro V-Brake Hebel 8 ,-

Sattel: Noname sehr weich und GroÃ  5 ,-

Sattelklemme Concept Schnellspanner (sehr lang) 31.6 mm 5 ,-

Alivio Trigger 3x8 15 ,-

Federgabel Rst RST 905, kein Spiel, Eher was fÃ¼r die Stadt an Bordsteinkanten,Stahlfeder, 50 mm, 1 1/8 Schaft 20 cm lang inkl. Kralle 15 ,-

Rahmen 48er , Riss an Ãbergang Sitzrohr/Unterrohr, Wurde so eine ganze Weile von 100 + Kg gefahren, Lack ganz ok. Funktionierendes 4 Kant Lager drin + Steuersatz. 15,- Hauptsache kommt raus, macht ein Angebot.










GrÃ¼Ãe


----------



## yellow-faggin (17. August 2010)

Hab noch was zu verkaufen was ich nie mehr benutzen werde....

MKS Fit Alpha Spirits Toe Straps Lederpedalriemen in schwarz, unbenutzt (18)





*Preis ist VHB und zzgl. Versand*


----------



## Xiron (17. August 2010)

NEUER Singlespeed Laufradsatz 'WTB Laser Disc Trail 29er' Felge mit Felgenband, Pivit Disc Naben industriegelagert, vorne mit Schnellspanner, hinten Schraubachse und 20 Ritzel, inkl. Schrauben, 2mm Speichen, *NEU  150,-*

Und vielleicht noch ne Bremse dazu?
AVID BB5 Bremsscheibenset komplett vorn und hinten; mit 2x 160mm Scheiben, 2x Bremshebel und Zügen, sowie Schrauben und Adaptern. *NEU  70,-*


Zum photographieren bin ich nicht mehr gekommen. Ist sowieso alles neu... mal sehen vielleicht klappt es morgen...

Gute Nacht

Xiron


----------



## basti242 (18. August 2010)

mit 150 wärste schon gut bedient.


----------



## olli (18. August 2010)

Momentan fahre ich mit dem Norco zur Arbeit. ich habe es günstig bekommen.
Allerdings ist der Rahmen zu hoch, es geht zwar, aber es ist nicht optimal.

Der Rahmen ist 20'', OR ist ca. 58 cm, Sliding Dropouts.
Das Besondere: verschraubte Sitzstrebe zur Verwendung eines Belt-Dives.
Disk-Aufnahme.

Der Rahmen kostet 199.- inkl. Versand in D, er ist lt. Aktiv Radfahren aus Reynolds Geröhr und hat Anlötteile für Schutzbleche. Es passen Crosserreifen rein.








Wenn jemand den Rahmen für 199.- will, gebe ich ihn her, ich brauche ca. 200.- für einen Ersatzrahmen in kleiner. Der Rahmenzustand ist sehr gut, die 199.- sind wohl momentan die günstigste Möglichkeit an einen Belt-Rahmen zu kommen.


----------



## linsner666 (18. August 2010)

@ginocasino.....du hast nachricht!

@phil + wannabe..... hoffe post is angekommen!


----------



## ra_diohead (18. August 2010)

Hat jemand noch ein günstiges Paar Rennbremshebel ?


----------



## Xiron (18. August 2010)

Xiron schrieb:


> NEUER Singlespeed Laufradsatz 'WTB Laser Disc Trail 29er' Felge mit Felgenband, Pivit Disc Naben industriegelagert, vorne mit Schnellspanner, hinten Schraubachse und 20 Ritzel, inkl. Schrauben, 2mm Speichen, *NEU  150,-*
> 
> Und vielleicht noch ne Bremse dazu?
> AVID BB5 Bremsscheibenset komplett vorn und hinten; mit 2x 160mm Scheiben, 2x Bremshebel und Zügen, sowie Schrauben und Adaptern. *NEU  70,-*
> ...



Bilder und noch ein paar 29er Parts findet ihr hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7469236&postcount=116

Gruß
Xiron


----------



## spaboleo (18. August 2010)

ra_diohead schrieb:


> Hat jemand noch ein günstiges Paar Rennbremshebel ?



Rennrad oder MTB?

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linsner666 (18. August 2010)

nehm an du meinst RENNrad! ;-)
hätt ich noch was da!


----------



## ra_diohead (18. August 2010)

spaboleo schrieb:


> Rennrad oder MTB?
> 
> lg



RennRADbremshebel, sorry fürs missverständnis .


----------



## linsner666 (18. August 2010)

meld dich halt mal bei interesse! hätt da den ein oder anderen satz über! ;-)


----------



## spaboleo (18. August 2010)

Hätte da auch noch zwei Paar.
Einmal für die Zugverlegung am Lenker (müssten Shimano 105er sein) und einmal extern (nach oben stehend)...aus der Golden Arrow Komplettgruppe.

Falls Interesse besteht schau ich mal genauer nach 

lg


PS: Wollte auch eigentlich anders fragen...ob fürn Drop- oder Flatbar  
Ach egal...nu isses ja klar


----------



## yellow-faggin (19. August 2010)

*Preisupdate*



yellow-faggin schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> so folgende Teile sind noch zu haben
> 
> ...



*Update*

Weltmeister-Riemchen verkauft!


----------



## Chrisinger (19. August 2010)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach Laufradsatz mit einer Einbaubreite von 120mm hinten. Die Nabe sollte sich best möglichst für Singlespeed geeignet sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DER_DEPP (19. August 2010)

schau mal eine seite vorher, da biete ich einen an.


----------



## exto (20. August 2010)

Hat jemant Interesse an einem Trickstuff Exzentriker mit passend Ã¼berarbeiteter XT - Kurbel ?

Der Exzentriker hat 2, die Kurbel 4 Saisons auf dem Buckel. Optischer Zustand dementsprechend eher leichter "used look", technisch ist alles einwandfrei.

Paketpreis (incl. Versand) 95,-â¬

Edit hat noch n Foto gefunden. Ist ziemlich aktuell:





Der Rahmen ist Ã¼brigens auch zu haben. VHS  (Einfach mal im Fotoalbum stÃ¶bern)


----------



## To-bi-bo (20. August 2010)

Ich verweise mal kurz auf meine Angebote im Rennradforum, könnten hier auch für einige interessant sein:

http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1719457&postcount=1663


----------



## badaBUUUM (20. August 2010)

Biete ein 51Z Bahnkettenblatt Campagnolo 80er Jahre zum Tausch gegen eine geringe Zähne Zahl an. Zustand ist gut.






Bitte nur Angebote welche der Zeit entsprechen, entweder Shimano oder Campa und halt für die Bahn.


----------



## wannabe (20. August 2010)

Verkaufe Kirsch Rennrad Crmo 57cm top fÃ¼r Singlespeed oder Fixie
Das Rad hat natÃ¼rlich Gebrauchsspuren wie Kratzer ( keine Dellen, keine Risse, alles gerade ). 
Der Sattel sollte neu bezogen werden und der Lenker neu gewickelt.
Trotz der kleinen Makel Tip Top.





Kirsch Rennrad CrMo Mannesmann 57 
Santour Umwerfer 
Simplex Schaltwerk 
FiR El 25 Felge Made in Italy,  geÃ¶st fÃ¼r hohe StabilitÃ¤t
Normandy Hochflansch nabe 36 loch 
Dia-Compe 500 Bremsen 
Stronglightkurbel + KettenblÃ¤tter 
Maillard 700 Pedale mit Christphe Haken+Riemen 
Laprade SattelstÃ¼tze 
Deale Sattel 
Peugeot Vorbau 
Rennlenker / Dropbar






Ich fahr morgen frÃ¼h weg. Versenden kann ich am 1. September.
Wer es unbedingt mÃ¶chte und mir heute noch schreibt kann es fÃ¼r nen angenehmen Preis haben ( den ihr mir vorschlagt )
Ansonsten steht es ab Sonntag 19:30 automatisch in Ebay "Kirsch Rennrad".

Paypal und Ãberweisung mÃ¶glich
Versand kosten in 2 Paketen 20â¬
in einem 40â¬
Vielen Dank fÃ¼r eure Aufmerksamkeit


----------



## farao (21. August 2010)

wannabe schrieb:


> Wer es unbedingt möchte und mir heute noch schreibt kann es für nen angenehmen Preis haben ( den ihr mir vorschlagt )



Lass dich nicht überrumpeln, du hast da ein Original Kirsch  Auf Gebote unter 2000 solltest du folglich gar nicht erst eingehen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=477000&highlight=kirsch

gruß
farao


----------



## Rob. (21. August 2010)

Hallo,
habe hier ein paar Teile zum Verkauf:

- Ritzel mit Freilauf, 18T (neu, wurde nie montiert) für 4,- EUR




- Kurbelgarnitur, SR Silstar, 4-Kant, 170mm, mit original SR-SAKAE Kurbelschrauben-Abdeckungen (gebraucht, wenig gefahren) für 25,- EUR




- DMR Trailstar Rahmen mit Kurbelgarnitur, 4130-CroMo, Sitzrohrlänge ca. 41cm (16"), Canti-Sockel & Disc-Aufnahme, horizontale Ausfallenden 135mm, DMR-Sattelklemme (gebraucht, KB könnte getauscht werden) für 160,- EUR





Alles zzgl. Versand nach Wunsch oder Abholung in Berlin. Bitte PN bei Interesse 

...und dann habe ich noch einen schwarzen SSP-Laufradsatz 28/29" mit Flip-Flop Nabe, 135mm, für Felgenbremsen (nur ca. 400Km gefahren) für 100,- EUR, ggf. Reifen/Schläuche und 2x 13T-Ritzel inkl., Foto mache ich noch.


----------



## Catsoft (22. August 2010)

Moin!

Wegen Rahmenwechsels habe ich einen NEUEN Kettenspanner abzugeben:

Paul Melvin





Preis: â¬ 50,-- zzgl. â¬ 4,-- Versand per hermes in D

Robert


----------



## herrundmeister (22. August 2010)

Verkaufen gemufften Stahlrahmen Cerasso RH56, Columbus Rohrsatz, verchromter Hinterbau mit Gipiemme Ausfaller. Tretlager und Steuersatz sind entweder verharzt oder defekt. Bin noch nicht dazu gekommen sie auseinander zu nehmen. Cromo Gabel gehÃ¶rt dazu. 

VHB 125 â¬ 













Shimano 600 Kurbel 170mm LK 130

VHB 30 â¬





weitere Bilder und Teile in meinem Album


----------



## Xiron (23. August 2010)

Xiron schrieb:


> NEUER Singlespeed Laufradsatz 'WTB Laser Disc Trail 29er' Felge mit Felgenband, Pivit Disc Naben industriegelagert, vorne mit Schnellspanner, hinten Schraubachse und 20 Ritzel, inkl. Schrauben, 2mm Speichen, *NEU  150,-*
> 
> Und vielleicht noch ne Bremse dazu?
> AVID BB5 Bremsscheibenset komplett vorn und hinten; mit 2x 160mm Scheiben, 2x Bremshebel und Zügen, sowie Schrauben und Adaptern. *NEU  70,-*
> ...



kleine Korrektur der Beschreibung und die Bilder dazu;

NEU, Ein Singlespeed Laufradsatz 'WTB Laser Disc Trail 29er'  Felge mit Felgenband, Pivit Disc Naben industriegelagert, vorne und hinten mit Schnellspanner und 20 Ritzel, inkl. Schnellspaaner, 2mm Speichen, *NEU  150,-*



























NEU, AVID BB5 Bremsscheibenset komplett vorn und hinten; mit 2x 160mm Scheiben, 2x Bremshebel und Zügen, sowie Schrauben und Adaptern. N*EU  70,-*











NEU, Stahlgabel schwarz, 475mm Einbaumaß, Schaftlänge 19cm, leider mit kleinem Kratzern vom Transport. * 60,-*

















Alle Preise inkl. Versand innerhalb Deutschland.

Alles weitere erklären die Bilder oder PN an mich.

Angebote Ja, unmoralische Nein!


Gruß
Xiron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .nOx (23. August 2010)

Tange Seiki - Techno Glide J-27 Steuersatz

- gedichtete Lager
- 1 1/8"
- wenig gefahren, lÃ¤uft butterweich
- geringe EinbauhÃ¶he

Preis: 19â¬ ink Versand


----------



## Gz007 (23. August 2010)

Suche Kassettenritzel 20 oder 21 oder 22 Zähne. Danke


----------



## billy84 (24. August 2010)

hi suche trek69er singlespeed 2008 model
[email protected]
danke


----------



## .nOx (24. August 2010)

.nOx schrieb:


> Tange Seiki - Techno Glide J-27 Steuersatz
> 
> - gedichtete Lager
> - 1 1/8"
> ...



verkauft.


----------



## mubi (24. August 2010)

hi.

verkaufe den hier:





wunderschöner, gemuffter stahlrahmen aus dem hause staiger.
farbe: weinrotmetallic mit goldenen decals.
mit gabel, steuersatz, innenlager (japan)und integriertem rahmenschloss von trelock.
wer möchte kann noch die original verbaute kerzenstütze haben.
rahmenhöhe mitte innenlager oberkante sattelrohr 53cm.

weitere bilder im album.

inklusive versand innerhalb deutschlands 60 vhb.


----------



## framus666 (24. August 2010)

SUCHE 26'' Rennradgabel, 1'' Schaft, Zustand egal, danke!


----------



## ra_diohead (24. August 2010)

Suche 12-13 Zahn Singlespeedritzel (kassettennabe).


----------



## wannabe (24. August 2010)

Suche Miche Bahnritzel 16t ohne Träger!


----------



## linsner666 (24. August 2010)

suche schwarzen bahnlenker in 31,8 ! cinelli oder deda wäre recht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bratwurst0606 (25. August 2010)

Suche komplettes Singlespeed-Umbauset (bitte auch Einzelteile anbieten), also Ritzel, Spacer, Kettenspanner, kurze Kettenblattschrauben. Soll nichts hochpreisiges sein, nur einfache Teile für die Stadt.


----------



## F-N-C (25. August 2010)

Bratwurst0606 schrieb:


> Suche komplettes Singlespeed-Umbauset (bitte auch Einzelteile anbieten), also Ritzel, Spacer, Kettenspanner, kurze Kettenblattschrauben. Soll nichts hochpreisiges sein, nur einfache Teile für die Stadt.



Hätte da noch rumliegen:

- Point SSP-Foot-1 Kettenspanner, neu.



Klick mich und ich werd groß...

- 4 Stk. kurze Kettenblattschrauben incl. "Hülsen/Muttern" (Halt nicht nur die schrauben, sondern auch das Gegenstück.)

Rest per PM.


----------



## agent_smith (26. August 2010)

SUCHE: solides 28" oder 29" VORDERRAD mir robuster Felge und SCHRAUBACHSE !


bei Interesse Tausch gg 28" Ultegra/Sapim/Mavic CXP21 LR tauschbar.


----------



## wannabe (28. August 2010)

wannabe schrieb:


>



Letzter Tag: Bucht


----------



## johnnyra (29. August 2010)

Surly Singleator in schönem Zustand. Hat die standardmäßige Push-Down Feder eingebaut, die Kette läuft also unterm Rädchen. Funktion einwandfrei, Die polierten Scheiben ums Rädchen haben paar Kratzer, ansonsten auch optisch sehr schön. Ist für breite und schmale Ketten geeignet.

Preis:  Zwanni + Porto nach Wunsch





Und ein SSp-Kit von Revell mit 15er Ritzel. Sauberer Zustand.

Preis Zehner + Porto nach Wunsch






[/URL][/IMG]


Weitere Angebote im Fotoalbum im Angebote-Ordner.


----------



## yellow-faggin (30. August 2010)

*So folgende Teile sind noch zu haben 
Kettenspanner sind verkauft.
*

ACS Freilauf 16z 3/32", kaum gefahren und neu gefettet worden bevor er in den Keller gelegt wurde (17,50)



Miche Bahn Ritzel 15z 3/32" mit Träger ungefahren (12,50 mit Träger)



Esjot Bahnritzel 18z 1/8" ungefahren (5 pro Stück)



Original Surly Steamroller Sattelklemme 30.0 (8)



MKS Fit Alpha Spirits Toe Straps Lederpedalriemen in schwarz, unbenutzt (18)



Christophe Damenhaken und Haken in den Größen S,M,L,XL (12,50 mit Zubehör)











Georges Sorel Riemchen originalverpackt in Karton in den Farben blau,rot,gelb,weiß (12,50)









Shimano 105 (PD-1051) Pedale mit Haken und Führungen (30), mit einem Satz Riemchen (40)



HR-Laufrad Miche X-Press fix/free Velocity Deep V electric blue, 32 loch 3-fach gekreuzt DD-Speichen kaum gefahren.
LR wird mit Velox Felgenklebeband, Schwalbe Schlauch, Schwalbe Ultremo Reifen und Lockring verkauft (115)
Bei Bedarf mit Esjot Ritzel (+5), Miche Ritzel+Träger (+7,50) oder ACS Freilauf (+12,50) 





*Preis ist VHB und zzgl. Versand*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F-N-C (30. August 2010)

F-N-C schrieb:


> Hätte da noch rumliegen:
> - Point SSP-Foot-1 Kettenspanner, neu.
> - 4 Stk. kurze Kettenblattschrauben incl. "Hülsen/Muttern" (Halt nicht nur die schrauben, sondern auch das Gegenstück.)



Zu spät den Post zu editieren, beides Wech...


----------



## Sauerwälder (30. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

bin auf der Suche nach einer SingleSpeed Kurbel für meinen Stadtflitzer - muß nicht schön sein, nur funktionieren.

Kettenblatt so um die 44Z würde mir entgegenkommen.

Freue mich über das ein oder andere Angebot via PN


----------



## plani (30. August 2010)

linsner666 schrieb:


> suche schwarzen bahnlenker in 31,8 ! cinelli oder deda wäre recht!



guckst du hier, billiger geht nicht: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120614581045


----------



## hanz. (31. August 2010)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> Univega Via Madison King Scandium Bahnrahmen
> Rahmenhöhe 52cm


is der noch zu haben?


----------



## linsner666 (31. August 2010)

plani schrieb:


> guckst du hier, billiger geht nicht: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120614581045


 
 merci!! 
na da musst ich gleich mal den restbestand an mich reissen!


----------



## herrundmeister (31. August 2010)

update - neuer Preis



herrundmeister schrieb:


> Verkaufen gemufften Stahlrahmen Cerasso RH56, Columbus Rohrsatz, verchromter Hinterbau mit Gipiemme Ausfaller. Tretlager und Steuersatz sind entweder verharzt oder defekt. Bin noch nicht dazu gekommen sie auseinander zu nehmen. Cromo Gabel gehört dazu.
> 
> Neuer Preis  95,- inkl. Versand
> 
> ...


----------



## Ghost-FAN (31. August 2010)

HI ich suche einen funktionsfähigen 1 zoll Steuersatz.

einfach mal alles anbieten.
danke


----------



## linsner666 (31. August 2010)

Ghost-FAN schrieb:


> HI ich suche einen funktionsfähigen 1 zoll Steuersatz.
> 
> einfach mal alles anbieten.
> danke


schraub oder ahead?


----------



## Ghost-FAN (1. September 2010)

sry hab ich vergessen - einen Schraub natürlich.

Danke


----------



## linsner666 (1. September 2010)

Ghost-FAN schrieb:


> sry hab ich vergessen - einen Schraub natürlich.
> 
> Danke


 
 zustand/farbe egal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bassooka (1. September 2010)

Suche:
HR-Nabe Fixed/Free, 36loch, 135mm Einbaubreite, optischer Zustand egal, Unter 50.
Konnte leider trotz intensiver Googelei nichts finden, hoffe es kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen. Danke!


----------



## BQuark (1. September 2010)

Bassooka schrieb:


> Suche:
> HR-Nabe Fixed/Free, 36loch, 135mm Einbaubreite, optischer Zustand egal, Unter 50.
> Konnte leider trotz intensiver Googelei nichts finden, hoffe es kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen. Danke!



http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/S...Nabe-Hinterradnabe-Starr-Freilauf::12825.html

http://www.google.de/products?q=surly+nabe&hl=de&aq=f


----------



## _stalker_ (1. September 2010)

hanz. schrieb:


> is der noch zu haben?



Ja ist er. Du hast PN.


----------



## Bassooka (1. September 2010)

Bassooka schrieb:


> Suche:
> HR-Nabe Fixed/Free, *36loch*, 135mm Einbaubreite, optischer Zustand egal, *Unter 50â¬*.
> Konnte leider trotz intensiver Googelei nichts finden, hoffe es kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen. Danke!



@BQuark: Die Surly 1x1 hab ich wohl auch schon gefunden, gibts aber als fixed/free nur mit 32loch, 36loch gibts nur mit free/free (Link dazu). Trotzdem vielen Dank. Ich suche also weiterhin.


----------



## Ghost-FAN (1. September 2010)

linsner666 schrieb:


> zustand/farbe egal?



ja ist er. er muss nicht gut aussehen nur gut funktionieren


----------



## linsner666 (1. September 2010)

Ghost-FAN schrieb:


> ja ist er. er muss nicht gut aussehen nur gut funktionieren


 
silber und muttern (alu) etwas verhunzt ,kann ich anbieten! muss ihn aber erst noch ausbauen!


----------



## Ghost-FAN (1. September 2010)

könntest du mal ein foto(von mir aus eingebaut) und preis per pn schicken?


----------



## linsner666 (1. September 2010)

bilder morgen ok? 5â¬+porto!?


----------



## Ghost-FAN (1. September 2010)

alles klar danke schonmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hanz. (2. September 2010)

*stuff for sale*










1 1/8" ahead vorbau 100x25.4 (marke ist mir nicht bekannt)//drop manuell einstellbar von 0-60°//_sehr stark gebraucht_.. besonders die schrauben sind gut durchgenudelt - *VHB <5*











*1"* ahead vorbau Concorde Performance 110x25.4 // drop-17° // _leicht gebraucht_ - *VHB 20*








1 1/8" ahead vorbau Thomson Elite 100x25.4 // rise 5° // _leicht gebraucht_ -*VHB 45*











*1"* carbonfiber gabel ohne gewinde (_stahl_schaft) Felt Airfoil 55mm aero & gebort // schaftlaenge 20,5 cm ungekuerzt // kralle lass ich drin.. // _leicht gebraucht_ - *VHB 60*

ALLE PREISE ZZGL. VERSAND

gruß, hans


----------



## DH-Raser (2. September 2010)

Suche nicht allzu teures Singlespeed Fahrrad für die Stadt. Oder auch was ähnlich einfaches, nur eben kein High-End Kram. Viell. hat auch noch jemand ein altes Rad im Keller stehen was er abgeben würde.

Macht mir einfach Angebote.

Mfg Fabian

PS: Optimal wäre es wenn ihr aus dem Umkreis von FFM kommt. Abholung ist mir lieber.

Edit: Bin ca. 184cm groß also RH ca. 52,14.


----------



## linsner666 (2. September 2010)

grösse?


----------



## kurbel_jim (2. September 2010)

wenigstens die schrittlänge wäre [email protected]

am besten gleich die RH..


----------



## DH-Raser (2. September 2010)

Wollte nicht gleich so genaue Angaben machen in der Hoffnung das überhaupt ein interessantes Angebot ankommt. ;D


----------



## linsner666 (2. September 2010)

kann ich leider ned dienen! biste zu gross!

hätt nen specialized stumpjumper in stahl hier! aber eher für menschen bis 1,75!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hanz. (2. September 2010)

verkaufe..







Token Carbon BB JIS 103mm CroMo Achse _(wurde einmal eingefettet und dann  doch nicht verbaut;perfekt fuer die Sugino Messenger_) *25 inkl Versand
*














TURBO Sattel Klassiker via _Bernhard Hinault_ SLG made in italia..

65,- zzgl Versand

Gruß, hans


----------



## wannabe (3. September 2010)

Verkaufe mein Zweitrad.
Habe es gerade fertig aufgebaut. 






Teileliste:

Hercules Rahmen 57cm (Alle Böbbel entfernt)
Mavic - Cosmos Vorderrad 24° (Inbus-Schnellspanner um gegen Diebstahl vorzubeugen) 
Mach1 CFX - Miche Xpress FlipFlop 36° NEU
Miche Ritzelträger mit 16t Ritzel
Schöner Custom Vorbau
San Marco Laser Sattel
Tektro - Shimano Tiagra Bremse -> NEU
DoubleButted Alu Flatbar NEU
Odyssey Lenkerenden
Nervar Kurbel aus Frankreich
42T Kettenblatt

Preislich bin ich unschlüssig, daher erstmal Angebote via PM

Galerie


----------



## erkan1984 (3. September 2010)

hat wer ne idee, wo man Farbige SSP_Kettenblattschrauben aus Stahl bekommt, ausser bei BeFixed.de?


----------



## badaBUUUM (3. September 2010)

singlespeedshop.com

#allerdings nur rot, schwarz & gold


----------



## TiRoKiMa (3. September 2010)

Servus Beinander,

ich hab einen Specialized Langster Boston Edition Rahmen zu verkaufen. Ich hab den Rahmen selber gebraucht gekauft und bin ich ein Jahr fixed gefahren. Der Rahmen hat normale Gebrauchsspuren, ein paar Lackkratzer usw. aber keine Dellen oder ähnliches. Preislich dachte ich so an 200 inkl. Steuersatz, Sattelstütze und Versand als DHL Paket.

Greetz Timo


----------



## MrQuantum (4. September 2010)

kawumm schrieb:


> Surly Kettenblatt aus Edelstahl, 32 Zähne* -->22 incl. Versand
> 
> Bei Interesse PN!
> 
> *Wannabe kann zählen, ich muss noch üben...... Danke!



Hi, hab' dir PN und Mail geschrieben!

LG Christian


----------



## veloCT (4. September 2010)

@.hanz: Hast PN. Wär am Thomson-Vorbau interessiert...


----------



## hanz. (5. September 2010)

*stuff for sale* UPDATE

1 1/8" ahead vorbau Thomson Elite 100x25.4 // rise 5Â° // _leicht  gebraucht_ - *VERKAUFT*

*1"* carbonfiber gabel (_stahl_schaft) Felt Airfoil  55mm aero & gebort // schaftlaenge 20,5 cm ungekuerzt // kralle lass  ich drin.. // _leicht gebraucht_ - *VERKAUFT*

Token Carbon BB BSA JIS 103mm CroMo Achse _(wurde einmal eingefettet  und dann  doch nicht verbaut;perfektes Innenlager fuer die Sugino  Messenger)_ *VERKAUFT*





1 1/8" ahead vorbau 100x25.4 (marke ist mir nicht bekannt)//drop manuell einstellbar von 0-60Â°//_gut gebraucht_.. schrauben sind gut durchgenudelt, sollte man ersetzen..ansonsten technisch vollkommen in ordnung - *zu verschenken*











*1"* ahead vorbau Concorde Performance 110x25.4 // drop-17Â° // _leicht gebraucht_ - *VHB 20â¬*














TURBO Sattel Klassiker via _Bernhard Hinault_ SLG made in italia - *65,- *

ALLE PREISE ZZGL. VERSAND

gruÃ, hans


----------



## _stalker_ (5. September 2010)

hanz. schrieb:


> *stuff for sale*
> Token Carbon BB ITA JIS 103mm CroMo Achse _(wurde einmal eingefettet  und dann  doch nicht verbaut;perfektes Innenlager fuer die Sugino  Messenger)_ *VERKAUFT*



Falls noch jemand selbiges Lager mit BSA Gewinde haben mÃ¶chte liegt bei mir auch noch eines rum. Allerdings eingebaut und kurz gefahren. 25â¬ inkl. Versand


----------



## linsner666 (5. September 2010)

titanachse??? dann gerne!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (5. September 2010)

Die Antwort steht eigendlich schon oben aber: nein, keine Titanachse.


----------



## linsner666 (5. September 2010)

ääääh stimmt! schad!!

na dann......
jemand interesse an einem "dezent" umgelabeltem corratec bahnnrad?
im moment ungefixed mit gipiemme laufrädern! 
bremse h. möglich und gibts dazu! 
auch ne 2. gabel gäbs dazu! allerdings ahead in schwarz,mit der aber barspin möglich wäre!

einfach per pn melden falls es jemand möcht! evtl gerne auch tausch gegen BLB BLT o.ä.!


----------



## .nOx (5. September 2010)

hast du ein paar infos zu dem rahmen?


----------



## moe 11 (5. September 2010)

Muss mich leider von einem Rahmen trennen da er mir doch zu groÃ ist.





es handelt sich um einen alten moto becane rahmenhÃ¶he 58cm der komplett gecleant und dann gepulvert wurde. 

Da das Pulvern allein schon 100â¬ gekostet hatt, hÃ¤tte ich noch gerne 150â¬ fÃ¼r das gute stÃ¼ck.


----------



## linsner666 (5. September 2010)

also wie gesagt(laut vorbesitzer) isses ein corratec alubahnrahmen! kann ich so ned sagen denn es war keinerlei aufkleber oder schrift drauf als ich ihn bekam!
rahmenhöhe is 55cm oberrohr fällt nach vorne hin etwas ab! 
is für 1" gabeln!!
im moment isses ne point-renngabel mit schraubsteuersatz,zu der schwarzen ahead(PAKE) gits noch nen schwarzen steuersatz dazu!

so wies im moment dasteht hats laut meiner behelfswaage 7,5 kilo!


----------



## wannabe (6. September 2010)

Ich hab das Rad jetzt mal in die Bucht gemacht.






Link


----------



## racejo (6. September 2010)

Suche eine *Shimano 4 Kant Kurbel*

Alles anbieten.


----------



## ioiobit (6. September 2010)

Hi 

Ich suche nach alte (36Loch)Rigida dp18 Felgen mit den Gelb-Pink Aufklebern. 
Die sollen 26" haben und poliert sein. 
Gruß, marcin


----------



## rubbel (6. September 2010)

Moin,
ich suche ein *40t Kettenblatt* 
104er Lochkreis, 4 Loch.

Möglichst leicht und natürlich ohne Steighilfen. ;-)
Alles anbieten, was den Schulnoten-Zustand "2 und besser" hat.
Am besten per PM.

LG
Rob


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kittie (7. September 2010)

racejo schrieb:


> Suche eine *Shimano 4 Kant Kurbel*
> 
> Alles anbieten.



PN....


----------



## mubi (7. September 2010)

hi.

zum verkauf stehen diese zwei schönheiten:

trek 730 multitrack 28":




speci rockhopper sport 26":




weitere bilder im album.

die rahmen befinden sich beide in einem gebrauchten aber guten zustand.
die decals sind sehr gut erhalten.
beide rahmen wurden nur oberflächlich gereinigt.

daten zum trek:
sattelrohr mitte innenlager bis oberkante: 50cm
oberrohr mitte mitte: 55cm
sattelstützenmaß: 26,2mm
steuersatzmaß: 1"
umwerferschellenmaß: 28,6mm downpull


daten zum speci:
sattelrohr mitte innenlager bis oberkante: 51cm
oberrohr mitte mitte: 58cm
sattelstützenmaß: 26,8mm
steuersatzmaß: 1"
umwerferschellenmaß: 28,6mm downpull

jeweils 100vb inklusive versichertem versand innerhalb deutschlands.


----------



## Graf Kroko (8. September 2010)

Verkaufe:

On-One Mary Bar in gold, ca. 3 Monate alt, für 40,-

Weitere Einzelheiten und Bilder hier:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/303037/cat/500

Salsa Cromoto Stahlgabel, 200 mm Steuerrohr, für 55,-

Weitere Einzelheiten und Bilder hier:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/303050/cat/500

Bei Interesse bitte PN!

Viele Grüße,
Olli


----------



## Dirt_Biker13 (8. September 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...412946&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_947


----------



## hanz. (8. September 2010)

_steht nun doch wieder zum Verkauf da der eigentliche Kaeufer den Infotext nicht gruendlich gelesen hat......._








1 1/8" ahead vorbau Thomson Elite 100x25.4 // rise 5Â° // _leicht gebraucht_ -*VHB 45â¬* inklusive Versand

GruÃ, Hans


----------



## pebcak (9. September 2010)

Wenn noch jemand Mavic Speed City Adapter über hat. Bitte melden.
Cheers!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirt_Biker13 (9. September 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...412946&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_947

Nur noch 1 Tag & 12 Stunden schnell gogogogo


----------



## wannabe (9. September 2010)

was erwartest du? das rad ist halb kaputt, alles muss repariert werden...


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (9. September 2010)

Dirt_Biker13 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...412946&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_947
> 
> Nur noch 1 Tag & 12 Stunden schnell gogogogo



lol!


----------



## linsner666 (9. September 2010)

fehlt da nach der 6 nicht ein komma???


----------



## Mitglied (10. September 2010)

Hab' mich gestern schon an'n Kopp gefasst; totaler Haufen.


----------



## erkan1984 (10. September 2010)

hi, ich suche noch 5 von von diesen Plastik-Kassette-Spacer dingern aus ner alten Kassette.


----------



## belsebub01 (10. September 2010)

Verkaufe in der Bucht meinen giftgrünen Renner...

http://cgi.ebay.de/Singlespeed-Bahn...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item4152af6f08


----------



## .nOx (10. September 2010)

1. Tange Seiki Steuersatz

- 1 1/8"
- sieht aus wie neu
- lÃ¤uft butterweich

Preis: 19â¬ ink Versand






2. Miche Team Kurbel + Gebhardt Kettenblatt + Miche BSA Innenlager

- 170mm
- wenig gefahren
- 47 ZÃ¤hne
- 107mm Innenlager

Preis: 44â¬ ink Versand






3. Halo Fix Cover

- neu und unverbaut

Preis: 






4. Fort Alu RR-Rahmen

- 55cm Rh
- ungefahren
- SchaltzugfÃ¼hrungen gecleant
- Interne BremkabelfÃ¼hrung
- ink Schaltauge

Preis: 37â¬ ink Versand






5. Yankosaurusrex Tasche

- Klick!
- neu
- schwarz

Preis: 22â¬ ink Versand






6. Profile/Velocity LRS 32Â°|Fixed/Fixed

- Profile Fixed Naben (aqua)
- Velocity Deep V Felgen (schwarz)
- *einzig existierende Nabenset in dieser Farbe!*
- ink Profile Lockring
- eingespeicht bei Goldsprint
- RÃ¤der laufen schnell, weich und rund
- Aufkleber von den Felgen entfernt

Preis: 415â¬ ink Versand






7. Stahl Bahnrahmen

- 56cm RH
- Stahl unlackiert, ich denke aber chemisch behandelt
- integrierte Sattelklemme

Preis: 210â¬ ink Versand


----------



## linsner666 (10. September 2010)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> hi, ich suche noch 5 von von diesen Plastik-Kassette-Spacer dingern aus ner alten Kassette.


 
7,8,9,10fach?
hätt auch alu!


----------



## bobtailoner (10. September 2010)

iro angus

58cm c-c
27.2 sattelstÃ¼tzenmaÃ
120mm hinterbau

200,-â¬ inklversand vhb


novatec nabe mit rigidia dp18 und dt speichen
ca 10km gefahren

80,-â¬ inkl versand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .nOx (11. September 2010)

.nOx schrieb:


> 1. Tange Seiki Steuersatz
> 
> - 1 1/8"
> - sieht aus wie neu
> ...



ein paar kleine preis-updates.


----------



## MrQuantum (11. September 2010)

hanz. schrieb:


> 1 1/8" ahead vorbau Thomson Elite 100x25.4 // rise 5° // _leicht gebraucht_ -*VHB 45* inklusive Versand
> 
> Gruß, Hans



Hallo Hans, hab' Interesse an dem Vorbau! Siehe E-Mail!

Liebe Grüße
Christian


----------



## Graf Kroko (12. September 2010)

# 3414 

Die Gabel ist verkauft.

Viele Grüße,
Olli


----------



## Kittie (12. September 2010)

Verkaufe die âÃberresteâ meiner letzten AufrÃ¼staktion 

1.  Avid BB7 160mm MTB Scheibenbremse VR+HR 55,-
2.  26â LRS schwarz Shimano M525 Naben DiscOnly Felge ohne Aufkleber (Mavic?) 55,-
2.  XT Dualkontrol V-Brake 9x3 M770 R+L  80,-

Keines der Teile ist Ã¤lter als 1 Jahr. Maximal 500km gelaufen und Optisch wie Technisch 1a.
Nur auf den Felgen sind zwei kleine Kratzerchen. Sonst alles Neuwertig.
Gerne Setangebote mit besseren Preisen zB.   XT + Avid = 120,-

Bilder: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/26091

Ach ja, das Highlight hÃ¤tte ich fast vergessen: Salsa ala Carte Rahmen in Gold/Braun sehr wenige Macken die wenn Ã¼berhaupt, dann nur auf die Grundierung gehen. Super schÃ¶ne SchweiÃnÃ¤hte. RH 50,5cm Mitte/Oberkante, OR 59cm Mitte/Mitte + Sattelklemme Salsa + FSA SattelstÃ¼tze  250,-


----------



## mubi (12. September 2010)

beide verkauft




mubi schrieb:


> hi.
> 
> zum verkauf stehen diese zwei schönheiten:
> 
> ...


----------



## frea (13. September 2010)

Habe in der Bucht einen Surly Singlespeed LRS fürs MTB abzugeben.

http://shop.ebay.de/freaktuner/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p4340


----------



## yellow-faggin (13. September 2010)

Hi,

Preisupdate und folgende Teile sind noch zu haben 

Syntace C2 Clip Lenkeraufsatz mit Aerolink, für 26,0mm und 25,4mm geeignet (90)



ACS Freilauf 16z 3/32", kaum gefahren und neu gefettet worden bevor er in den Keller gelegt wurde (15)



Miche Bahn Ritzel 15z 3/32" mit Träger ungefahren (10 mit Träger)



Esjot Bahnritzel 18z 1/8" ungefahren (5)



Original Surly Steamroller Sattelklemme 30.0 (5)



MKS Fit Alpha Spirits Toe Straps Lederpedalriemen in schwarz, unbenutzt (15)



Christophe Damenhaken und Haken in den Größen S,M,L,XL (10 mit Zubehör)











Georges Sorel Riemchen originalverpackt in Karton in den Farben blau,rot,gelb,weiß (10)









Shimano 105 (PD-1051) Pedale mit Haken und Führungen (25), mit einem Satz Riemchen (30)



HR-Laufrad Miche X-Press fix/free Velocity Deep V electric blue, 32 loch 3-fach gekreuzt DD-Speichen kaum gefahren.
LR wird mit Velox Felgenklebeband, Schwalbe Schlauch, Schwalbe Ultremo Reifen und Lockring verkauft (100)
Bei Bedarf mit Esjot Ritzel (+4), Miche Ritzel+Träger (+7) oder ACS Freilauf (+12) 




*Preis ist VHB und zzgl. Versand*


----------



## Dirt_Biker13 (13. September 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120621284895#ht_500wt_947
http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120621284895#ht_500wt_947
http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120621284895#ht_500wt_947
http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120621284895#ht_500wt_947
http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120621284895#ht_500wt_947
http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120621284895#ht_500wt_947
http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120621284895#ht_500wt_947
http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120621284895#ht_500wt_947
http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120621284895#ht_500wt_947


----------



## paddl (13. September 2010)

Dirt_Biker13 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120621284895#ht_500wt_947
> http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120621284895#ht_500wt_947
> http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120621284895#ht_500wt_947
> http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120621284895#ht_500wt_947
> ...



denkste durch öfter posten kauft jemand den schrotthaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wannabe (13. September 2010)

jetzt ist die schei*** wieder hier drin für teuer geld...oh man


----------



## kurbel_jim (13. September 2010)

sogar Versand unversichert.. im Endeffekt gehn da wohl mehr Gebühren für eGay drauf, als das Radl wert ist.. wers braucht..


----------



## RISE (14. September 2010)

Sehr gut. Noch den Preis um 50 - 60% runtersetzen und dann nimmt es vielleicht einer. Ist halt leider so mit dem Preisverfall.


----------



## pillehille (14. September 2010)

den startpreis gleich dem sofortkaufpreis zu setzten ist übrigens auch, sagen wir mal, "ungeschickt"


----------



## Dirt_Biker13 (14. September 2010)

Ja werd ihn bald bald senken danke fÃ¼r deinen Tipp
Preis wurde mal auf 450,00â¬ gesenkt werde nach der Zeit schauen wenn keiner Geboten hat gibts wieder ne Senkung
Will es nur verkaufen da ich umsteige auf Downhill


----------



## Kittie (14. September 2010)

Zu meinem Verkauf weiter oben.

Die BB7 Bremsen sind incl. OVP, Scheiben, Adapter und Schrauben...falls das untergegangen sein sollte 
Der LRS scheint Verkauft. Und der Rahmen geht auch für 230,- + 9,30 Versand über den Tisch.

mfg Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (14. September 2010)

*Tange threaded Steel Headset*
Lagerschalen für 30.2mm Steuerrohrinnendurchmesser
Gabelkonus 26.4mm Innendurchmesser 
Bauhöhe 31mm (oben 20mm, unten 11mm) 
neu und ungefahren



10 + Versand

*Syntace - Stratos - Zeitfahrlenker*
Breite: 400mm
Drop: 40mm (Mod. 400)
Klemmdurchmesser: 26,0mm
gebraucht, guter Zustand



40 + Versand

*1" Gabel*
Schaft: 17,5cm
gebraucht



15 + Versand

*Fahrrad*
Columbus Stahl Rahmen
Felgen Mavic mit Novatec Narben
Kette neu, fixed 15, Freilauf 17
Rahmenhöhe 59cm
guter Zustand, kleinere Parkrempler siehe Bilder


 

 

 


300

mehr Bilder
Abholung in Bonn erwünscht


----------



## hanz. (14. September 2010)

nen klasse rohrsatz hat der rahmen.. vgl. colnago master


----------



## Herrr (14. September 2010)

Hallo,
verkaufe hier einen DMR Trailstar in 16" mit horizontalen Dropouts und BMX-Innenlagergehäuse. Der Rahmen besitzt sowohl Aufnahmen für Scheibenbremse (IS 2000), als auch für anschraubbare Cantisockel.
Verkauft wird der Rahmen inclusive Steuersatz FSA - Pig DH Pro,
sowie einem Adapter von US-BB auf Euro-BSA.

Der Rahmen hat eine kleine Delle am Sitzrohr , welche noch vom Vorbesitzer stammt (siehe Foto).
Ich bin den Rahmen ungefähr 3 Monate gefahren.

Mehr Infos HIER und HIER

150 zzgl. Versand


----------



## kingmoe (15. September 2010)

So, liegt nur rum, also kann es weg und der Preis muss wohl runter 

Satz Surly Naben, MTB (135mm hinten/100mm vorn), 2 Freilauf-Gewinde, nie eingespeicht

*VERKAUFT!*


----------



## Basti_aus_Osna (15. September 2010)

Hallo,

suche noch ein *Halflink* 1/2x1/8" und einen schwarzen *Kettenspanner*. Beides bitte günstig, da ich erst schauen möchte, ob das eine Lösung für ein Rad ist.

Schöne Grüße und vielen Dank schonmal,
Sebastian


----------



## Dirt_Biker13 (15. September 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...284895&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_947
http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...284895&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_947
http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...284895&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_947
http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...284895&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_947


Kuckt einfach mal rauf wäre euch dankbar


----------



## elmono (15. September 2010)

Du nervst.


----------



## linsner666 (15. September 2010)

A) es nervt! 
B) den fantasiepreis bekommste nicht,und schon garnicht jetzt am ende der saison!

c) falls du bemerkt haben solltest ist hier eher 28" singlespeed/fixed gefragt und keine runtergerittenen dirtmühlen! zum zustand der kiste muss man ja eh nimmer viel sagen,aber wenn man schon im verkaufstitel deore-naben erwähnt braucht man nicht auf käufer warten.....die dinger sind neu schon schrott!!!


----------



## wannabe (15. September 2010)

naja singlespeed ist singlespeed. aber in der tat wirst du dir mit dem mopped deinen downhiller nicht finanzieren können. die ebaygebühren werden am ende echt so hart zuschlagen, dass du es auch gleich für 300 hättest anbieten können


----------



## erkan1984 (15. September 2010)

Ich suche ein Kettenblatt mit 130er LK 39-42 Zähne
Bitte alles anbieten

Edit: Am liebsten für 3/32" Ketten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linsner666 (15. September 2010)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> Ich suche ein Kettenblatt mit 130er LK 39-42 Zähne
> Bitte alles anbieten


 
reicht bericht morgen?


----------



## erkan1984 (15. September 2010)

linsner666 schrieb:


> reicht bericht morgen?



sollte reichen!
danke


----------



## flott.weg (16. September 2010)

suche nen selle san marco laser. meiner ist mir heute unterm arsch zusammen gebrochen. das teil ist ne offenbarung für die anatomie meines hinterns. 
bevorzugt in schwarz. andere farboptionen gingen auch.

grüße jan


----------



## kurbel_jim (16. September 2010)

ÃberflÃ¼ssiges 


Gabel 1" 23cm Schaft, davon 13cm Gewinde, NOS, 20â¬ 



fÃ¼rn alten Renner oder sowas


_Preise exkl. Versand und VHB_


----------



## Ketchyp (16. September 2010)

Verkaufe:

*Stahl MTB Rahmen*

Fuji, CR-MO, Double Butted Tubing
ca. 2,3 Kg
Geometrie ist für Federgabel bis 80 mm Federweg ausgelegt
Sitzrohlänge (Mitte Tretlager- Oberkante Sitzrohr): ca. 55 cm
Steuerrohlänge: ca. 14 cm
Oberrohrlänge (Mitte-Mitte): ca. 59 cm

Hab ich aus Ebay, Rahmen hat deutliche Gebrauchsspuren. Wollte ihn als Waldrad oder Fixie aufbauen, aber im Moment fehlt mir einfach das Geld/Zeit. Sollte mit viel Glück und einer Halbgliedkette auch ohne Kettenspanner funktionieren (siehe Bilder Ausfallenden).






Ausfallenenden
Von Hinten
Kratzer
Kratzer Part II

45+versand inkl klemme und sattelstütze





*
Kettenblätter:*
FSA 53 Zähne 5 Loch LK 130 dünn 

kein plan, macht mir ein angebot.

Alle Preise VHB! Lass mit mir reden, das Zeugs muss weg.
Falls Fragen, mehr Detailbilder etc. ich antworte per PN recht fix


----------



## linsner666 (16. September 2010)

flott.weg schrieb:


> suche nen selle san marco laser. meiner ist mir heute unterm arsch zusammen gebrochen. das teil ist ne offenbarung für die anatomie meines hinterns.
> bevorzugt in schwarz. andere farboptionen gingen auch.
> 
> grüße jan


 

nen weissen hätt ich evtl(falls derjenige der ihn wollte sich nimmer meldet) aber nach nem schwarzen kann ich schaun!
@erkan...sorry....habs heut verpennt!


----------



## vwbasti (17. September 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich suche eine Vierkant-Kurbel mit Kettenblatt mit möglichst 34 Zähnen und einen 26 Zoll Laufradsatz für Felgenbremse. Beides für mein MTB-SSP-Projekt.
Können auch relativ runtergerockte Teile sein, preiswert ist die wichtigste Anforderung.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## frea (17. September 2010)

vwbasti schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich suche eine Vierkant-Kurbel mit Kettenblatt mit möglichst 34 Zähnen und einen 26 Zoll Laufradsatz für Felgenbremse. Beides für mein MTB-SSP-Projekt.
> Können auch relativ runtergerockte Teile sein, preiswert ist die wichtigste Anforderung.
> ...



MTB SSP LRS hab ich grad hier im Angebot. Noch bis Sonntag.
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110585452730&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Herrr (17. September 2010)

Herrr schrieb:


> Hallo,
> verkaufe hier einen DMR Trailstar in 16" mit horizontalen Dropouts und BMX-Innenlagergehäuse. Der Rahmen besitzt sowohl Aufnahmen für Scheibenbremse (IS 2000), als auch für anschraubbare Cantisockel.
> Verkauft wird der Rahmen inclusive Steuersatz FSA - Pig DH Pro,
> sowie einem Adapter von US-BB auf Euro-BSA.
> ...



Neuer Preis: 120 zzgl. Versand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flott.weg (17. September 2010)

linsner666 schrieb:


> nen weissen hätt ich evtl(falls derjenige der ihn wollte sich nimmer meldet) aber nach nem schwarzen kann ich schaun!
> @erkan...sorry....habs heut verpennt!



mach das Bitte 

grüße jan


----------



## Dirt_Biker13 (17. September 2010)

Verkaufe dieses Bike: http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...284895&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_774wt_930

Suche: ca. 400â¬ ist verhandelbar per PM
MfG Alex


----------



## mistermoo (18. September 2010)

ahhhh schon wieder

es taucht überall auf......


----------



## Kiyohime (18. September 2010)

Hallo,
suche eine Singlespeed Hinterradnabe in schwarz.
Einbauweite 135 mm, Schnellspanner, 36 Loch für Felgenbremse.

Danke schonmal


----------



## .nOx (18. September 2010)

- 56cm RH
- ink neuwertigen Tange Seike Steuersatz (schwarz)
- integrierte Sattelklemme
- 1 1/8"

Preis: 219â¬ ink Versand


----------



## ppxn (18. September 2010)

Verkaufe einen nie aufgebauten - niegelnagelneuen Volume Cutter V5 Rahmen 2010 -Brown / Frame Sizes: 53cm. 
Dazu gibt es noch einen neuen integrierten BMX Steuersatz. 

VB 320 Euro + Versand

dazu passend eine unbenutzte DMR OW Fork (nur 1070g) in weiss

VB 120 Euro + Versand

Als Anbauteile zum Rahmen hätte ich evtl. noch gegen entsprechenden Aufpreis oder bei Interesse auch einzeln anzubieten:

a) eine passenden gekröpfte Thomson Masterpiece in schwarz. 

b) ein neues Haro Aerowarrior Hinterrad in silber  mit Haro fixed/fixed Nabe. 

c) neues Haro Aerowarrior Vorderrad in silber mit DMR Revolver Nabe

d) The Shadow Conspiracy Vultus 2" Fixed Gear Lenker in Schwarz mir einem The Shadow Conspiracy Strike Top Load Vorbau im gleichen blau wie es im Volume Schriftzug auf dem Rahmen zu finden ist. 





Hier noch ein unscharfes und schlechtes Telefonfoto - Ich mache am nächsten Wochenende einmal ein paar ordentliche Fotos falls Interesse besteht: 





Die Teile kann man in Aachen besichtigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frea (19. September 2010)

frea schrieb:


> Habe in der Bucht einen Surly Singlespeed LRS fürs MTB abzugeben.
> 
> http://shop.ebay.de/freaktuner/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p4340



In weniger als 12 Stunden ist Ende. 
Schlagt zu, noch besteht die Chance auf ein richtiges Schnäppchen


----------



## wannabe (19. September 2010)

frea schrieb:


> In weniger als 12 Stunden ist Ende.
> Schlagt zu, noch besteht die Chance auf ein richtiges Schnäppchen



Weil du auch sicher die Intension hast es als Schnäppchen herzugeben und es deswegen so oft erwähnst, damit auch sicher jeder das Schnäppchen machen kann.


----------



## frea (19. September 2010)

Falsch! Das Schnäppchen kann nur einer machen 
Also laber nicht und hol es dir


----------



## wellness_28 (19. September 2010)

Suche eine günstige gebrauchte Kurbel mit einem mittleren Kettenblatt. Anzahl Zähne ist egal.


----------



## Riemsche (19. September 2010)

Suche 1 Zoll Gabel mit Gewinde für mein Rad.
Bremsbohrung kann sein, ohne geht aber auch.
Ohne Halter für irgendwelche Anbauteile.
Chrom wäre schön.

Wenn jemand etwas hat bitte melden.

Grüße


----------



## DannyX (19. September 2010)

Suche einigermaßen qualitativen Rahmen für Edelstadtbike.

("Edel" soll heißen ich hab schon eine Gurke).


----------



## linsner666 (19. September 2010)

nach vielen hin und herüberlegen/schrauben .....soo geb ichs nun her!

preis auf anfrage!


----------



## wannabe (20. September 2010)

*Ich suche günstige 28" Laufräder. Hinten 120mm oder 126mm. Fixed oder Free. Oder ein Rennrad-Laufrad mit Kassette (von einem alten Stahlhobel).
Es sollte ganz sein, der Rest ist egal*


----------



## mr.j0e (20. September 2010)

Ich suche noch Distanzringe aus alten Ritzelkassetten alternativ auch Schrottkassetten die ich dann selber auseinanderbaue.


----------



## erkan1984 (20. September 2010)

mr.j0e schrieb:


> Ich suche noch Distanzringe aus alten Ritzelkassetten alternativ auch Schrottkassetten die ich dann selber auseinanderbaue.



ich auch noch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wannabe (20. September 2010)

Verkaufe Peugeot Rahmen + Zubehör.

RH 58, Oberrohr 58
Könnte mal einen Waschgang vertragen. Paar rostige Stellen von Kratzern.
Sonst ist der Lack ok und echt fett. Er schimmert wie Tangelo.
Angebote bitte via PM 







Merci


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (20. September 2010)

hatta r9400 abzugeben

njs innenlager, 68x109, iso, laufleistung max 200km, minimale werkzeugspuren vom einbau aber die bleiben ja nicht aus, mit box. ich setz mal 90 + versand an. bilder gibts bei interesse.

riecht noch nach phil grease ;-)


----------



## Dirt_Biker13 (21. September 2010)

Sucht jemand ein Dirt / Street Bike nur noch 2 Tage Zeit und Preise wurden gesenkt http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...284895&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_774wt_930


----------



## .nOx (21. September 2010)

Aktualisiert & Preis-Updates!

1. Profile/Velocity LRS 32Â°|Fixed/Fixed

- Profile Fixed Naben (aqua)
- Velocity Deep V Felgen (schwarz)
- *einzig existierende Nabenset in dieser Farbe!*
- ink Profile Lockring
- eingespeicht bei Goldsprint
- RÃ¤der laufen schnell, weich und rund
- Aufkleber von den Felgen entfernt

Preis: 400â¬ ink Versand






2. Wound Up Road Gabel

- neuwertiger Zustand
- 525g leicht (selbstgewogen)
- 22cm SchaftlÃ¤nge
- 1 1/8"
- Rechnung vom 05.05.2010 liegt bei

Preis: 219â¬ ink Versand






3. Tange Seiki Steuersatz

- 1 1/8"
- sieht aus wie neu
- lÃ¤uft butterweich

Preis: 19â¬ ink Versand






4. Miche Team Kurbel + Gebhardt Kettenblatt + Miche BSA Innenlager

- 170mm
- wenig gefahren
- 47 ZÃ¤hne
- 107mm Innenlager

Preis: 44â¬ ink Versand






5. Halo Fix Cover

- neu und unverbaut

Preis: 






6. Fort Alu RR-Rahmen

- 55cm Rh
- ungefahren
- SchaltzugfÃ¼hrungen gecleant
- Interne BremkabelfÃ¼hrung
- ink Schaltauge

Preis: 32â¬ ink Versand






7. Yankosaurusrex Tasche

- Klick!
- neu
- schwarz

Preis: 20â¬ ink Versand






8. Cinelli Rennlenker + neuem Fizik Lenkerband

- 42cm breit
- sieht auf dem Bild etwas wÃ¼st aus, ist aber in eine, guten Zustand
- Alu
- neues Fizik Mikrotex Band ist drauf


Preis: 17â¬ ink Versand









9. Ritchey Riser + Mutiny Team Grips

- schwarz
- keine kratzer
- Alu
- 25.4mm

Preis: 19â¬ ink Versand


----------



## wannabe (21. September 2010)

Da bei mir alles schnell gehen muss momentan ist der Rahmen in der Bucht zu finden

hot hot hot


----------



## joe.breeze (21. September 2010)

Moinsen!

Brauche Knete für neue Projekte, deshalb möchte ich mich (eigentlich nicht, aber meine Regierung will es), von meinem SSP trennen.






Bin für Eure (realistischen) Angebote per PN offen. Mehr Fotos und Details in meinem Album.

Ciao Tschüssi Tschüss,

Ulf


----------



## .nOx (21. September 2010)

.nOx schrieb:


> Aktualisiert & Preis-Updates!
> 
> 1. Profile/Velocity LRS 32°|Fixed/Fixed
> 
> ...



Yanko Tasche und Ritchey Lenker sind weg.


----------



## futzie (21. September 2010)

Meinem höchst eigenen Konsolidierungsplan fällt mein Steamroller zum Opfer - diesmal wirklich...
Ich weiß, dass ich es bereuen werde aber ich möchte nicht über die Sinnhaftigkeit diskutieren

Rahmen: Steamroller, 62 cm
Laufräder: Phil low flange, KinLin XR-200 Felgen, DT-Aerolite, made by light-wolf
Kurbel: Truvativ Omnium 49
Lenker: Deda Newton
Vorbau: Truvativ Team
Reifen: Vittoria
Bremsen: Shimano
Bremshebel: Campa Record Carbon
Sattel: entgegen der Abbildung schwarzer Flite

Die Laufräder sind erst seit diesem Frühjahr drin. genau wie die Kette und Reifen - also geschätzte 500 bis 700 km.
Der Rest läuft bei mir das zweite Jahr. Demzufolge ein bisschen mehr Laufleistung.
Der Lack ist nicht perfekt aber für Surly-Verhältnisse in gutem Zustand.

Ich habe mal durchkalkuliert und ich denke, dass 800 EUR inkl. Versand eine faire Verhandlungsbasis sind. Ein bisschen was geht natürlich immer.


----------



## futzie (22. September 2010)

futzie schrieb:


> Meinem höchst eigenen Konsolidierungsplan fällt mein Steamroller zum Opfer - diesmal wirklich...
> Ich weiß, dass ich es bereuen werde aber ich möchte nicht über die Sinnhaftigkeit diskutieren
> 
> Rahmen: Steamroller, 62 cm
> ...



Komplett wäre mir am liebsten aber ich schreibe mal auch Einzelpreise hin:

Laufräder: 350 EUR 
Rahmen inkl. Gabel, Steuersatz und Sattelklemme: 250 EUR
Kurbel inkl. Innenlager: 70 EUR 
Bremsen BR-R650 Paar: 45 EUR 
Bremshebel: 70 EUR 

alles inkl. Versand. die restlichen teile sind sicherlich erstmla nicht so interessant als gebrauchtteile, denke ich. Wenn doch - bescheid geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .nOx (22. September 2010)

wieder zu haben!

- 56cm RH
- integrierte Sattelklemme
- 1 1/8"
- 120mm

Preis: 197â¬ ink Versand


----------



## Dirt_Biker13 (23. September 2010)

GOGOGOGOGO Nur noch 5 Stunden macht schnell 
http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...284895&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_774wt_930
http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...284895&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_774wt_930
http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...284895&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_774wt_930
http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...284895&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_774wt_930
http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...284895&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_774wt_930
http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...284895&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_774wt_930
http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...284895&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_774wt_930
http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...284895&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_774wt_930
http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...284895&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_774wt_930
http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...284895&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_774wt_930
http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...284895&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_774wt_930
http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...284895&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_774wt_930
http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...284895&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_774wt_930
http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...284895&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_774wt_930
http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...284895&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_774wt_930
http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...284895&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_774wt_930
http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...284895&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_774wt_930


----------



## rubbel (23. September 2010)

Behindert?


----------



## wannabe (23. September 2010)

eindeutig trottel


----------



## cookiedealer (23. September 2010)

Bei aller liebe, ich fahr selbst en nox flipper aber dat is echt en shit haufen.......


----------



## b.olaf (23. September 2010)

Suche 2010er Cannondale Capo in 60 als Rahmenkit oder komplett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metylan (23. September 2010)

Verkaufe den oben gezeigten Rahmen inkl. King Steuersatz und Thomson Sattelstütze für 280 Euro!

Es ist ein 19,5 Zoll Rahmen. Die Oberrohrlänge des Bianchi beträgt 58,5 cm (Mitte-Mitte) und die Sattelrohrlänge von Mitte Tretlager bis Oberkante Sattelrohr 49,5 cm. Steuerrohrlänge ca. 120 mm und Gabeleinbaumaß 415 mm. 

Der Rahmen hat ein paar SChürfwunden, kann bei Bedarf ein paar weitere Fotos machen!


----------



## linsner666 (23. September 2010)

oh man etzt geht die nox-grütze wieder ned weg....er stellts wieder billiger ein und nervt wieder!!!

legen wir zusammen,nehmen den haufen alteisen,und schmelzen ihn zu einem klopapierhalter ein ,damit hier endlich wieder ruhe is???

@mety..... geiles teil...saufairer preis! leider ned meine baustelle!!!


----------



## MieMaMeise (23. September 2010)

Meine Empfehung: Ignorelist


----------



## metylan (23. September 2010)

metylan schrieb:


> Verkaufe den oben gezeigten Rahmen inkl. King Steuersatz und Thomson Sattelstütze für 280 Euro!
> 
> Es ist ein 19,5 Zoll Rahmen. Die Oberrohrlänge des Bianchi beträgt 58,5 cm (Mitte-Mitte) und die Sattelrohrlänge von Mitte Tretlager bis Oberkante Sattelrohr 49,5 cm. Steuerrohrlänge ca. 120 mm und Gabeleinbaumaß 415 mm.
> 
> Der Rahmen hat ein paar SChürfwunden, kann bei Bedarf ein paar weitere Fotos machen!



Da die Nachfrage bereits kam, es handelt sich um einen 26 Zoll MTB Rahmen!!!


----------



## linsner666 (23. September 2010)

das hat jemand ernsthaft gefragt??

is doch klar das es sich um eine waschmaschine handelt!!


----------



## Kittie (24. September 2010)

Kittie schrieb:


> Verkaufe die Überreste meiner letzten Aufrüstaktion
> 
> 1.  Avid BB7 160mm MTB Scheibenbremse VR+HR 55,-
> 2.  26 LRS schwarz Shimano M525 Naben DiscOnly Felge ohne Aufkleber (Mavic?) 55,-
> ...




Möchte nochmal dran erinnern. Da ist noch das Set 2x BB7 komplett und die XT Dual Control


----------



## erkan1984 (24. September 2010)

metylan schrieb:


> Da die Nachfrage bereits kam, es handelt sich um einen 26 Zoll MTB Rahmen!!!



Was ist das denn für ein Rahmen (Bezeichnung)? Bekommt man den noch zu kaufen, mir ist deiner leider etwas zu klein...
...


----------



## dudsen (24. September 2010)

S.I.S.S. Bj. 2003
hier 'ne Seite, http://www.jenif.com/bikes/?m=200906
Das aktuelle heisst SoK ist aber ein 29er.

d


----------



## joe.breeze (24. September 2010)

linsner666 schrieb:


> oh man etzt geht die nox-grütze wieder ned weg....er stellts wieder billiger ein und nervt wieder!!!



Erlösung! Er hats verkauft! Endlich Ruhe 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Singlespeed-Dirt...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item1c15d370c1


----------



## Markus_P (24. September 2010)

Hat jemand Interesse an einer Disc-only Stahlgabel von On-One? (Bin ich damit hier eigentlich richtig?)

Hintergrund: ich hatte mir eine Salsa Gabel bestellt, aber nach etwa 4 Wochen die Hoffnung aufgegeben, dass da noch etwas kommt.
Durch einen Tipp bin ich dann auf On-One gestoßen, Gabel war auf Lager, also habe ich dort bestellt.

Dummerweise hat die Royal Mail dann 2 Wochen benötigt, das gute Stück nach D zu befördern, und plötzlich kamen beide Gabeln fast gleichzeitig bei mir an!

Nun ist die On-One Gabel in *schwarz-metallic* gehalten (davon stand leider nichts in der Beschreibung) und mein Rahmen ist "normal" schwarz, weshalb die Salsa die Gabel meiner Wahl wurde.

Ich habe etwas Sorge, bei Rücksendung auf den Versandkosten sitzen zu bleiben, daher dachte ich mir, ich frage erst hier in die Runde, ob Interesse besteht?

Einbaulänge 440mm
Schaft 1 1/8", Länge 260mm

Die Gabel ist neu, der Schaft ungekürzt, es war noch nie ein Konus oder eine Kralle montiert,
Rechung ist vorhanden.

Derzeitiger Verkaufspreis bei On-One is  49,44
http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FOOOCR26DO/on-one-cromo-26er-mtb-fork-disc-only

Ich hätte dafür gern  44 (zzgl. Versand) - so hätten beide Seiten ein wenig gespart.

Auf Wunsch reiche ich gern ein Foto nach, muss nur erst eine Kamera besorgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (24. September 2010)

joe.breeze schrieb:


> Erlösung! Er hats verkauft! Endlich Ruhe
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Singlespeed-Dirt...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item1c15d370c1



Hier ist Ruhe. In spätestens zwei Wochen gibts bei mir im BMX Forum ein oder sechs neue Themen über ein neues tolles BMX für 300 und was da so zu empfehlen ist.


----------



## Dirt_Biker13 (24. September 2010)

Verkaufe jetzt einen Rahmen 

http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...854397&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_947


----------



## elsepe (25. September 2010)

verkaue einen surly fixxer für 50 incl versand

so sieht er aus und kommt mit dem ganzen spacergeraffel und bauanleitung





VERKAUFT!


----------



## wannabe (25. September 2010)

Dirt_Biker13 schrieb:


> Verkaufe jetzt einen Rahmen
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...854397&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_947



nneeeeeiiiiiiinn


----------



## Riemsche (25. September 2010)

Tach auch.

Brauche ne Gabel fürs Rad.

*keine Halter/Löcher für Anbauteile
*1Zoll
*Chrom
*Bremsbohrung
*Schaftlänge min. 160mm

Wenn jemand etwas hat bitte unbedingt melden.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Onegear (25. September 2010)

Ich habe noch ne Rennradgabel rumzuliegen:

Daten: Gewicht 753g
Material: Cr-Mo (laut Schaftprägung)
Schaft 1", 193mm lang, davon 18mm Gewinde (aber kann man ja nachschneiden)

Ausgebaut aus einem Komplettrad. Der Schaft ist noch verchromt, der Rest angeschliffen mit 400er Schleifpapier, weil Flugrost auf den Gabelscheiden vorhanden war. Sollte also lackiert oder gepulvert werden. Die Fotos sind mit Blitz gemacht, täuschen evtl. nen bisschen. Sieht sehr gleichmäßig matt aus zur Zeit.

15 Euro inkl. Versand

Fotos: 



 

 

 

 

(mehr Bilder im Album)


----------



## Dirt_Biker13 (25. September 2010)

Runtergesetzt auf 1â¬ Tolles schnÃ¤ppchen der Rahmen holt ihn euch jetzt
http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...854397&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_947


----------



## RISE (25. September 2010)

Du weißt schon, dass du das hier immernoch an der absolut falschen Stelle postest oder?
Das Singlespeed-Unterforum ist für Singlespeed XC-MTBs, Rennräder und Bahnräder gedacht, nicht für irgendwelche Dirt Sachen. Für derartige Teile gibt es den Bikemarkt und selbst da gehören keine eBay-Links rein.


----------



## Ketchyp (25. September 2010)

Wie wärs Rise, wenn du mal die Forenleitung darum bittest hier Mod zu werden? Bist ja immerhin hier schön aktiv und könntest das ganze Dirt Zeugs entfernen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DER_DEPP (26. September 2010)

LRS *verkauft!*


----------



## lithi (26. September 2010)

*Hallo .nOx*
ich wär an diesem Angebot interessiert nur leider antwortest du mir weder auf meine PNs oder mails.

Ist es noch zu haben?



.nOx schrieb:


> 4. Miche Team Kurbel + Gebhardt Kettenblatt + Miche BSA Innenlager
> 
> - 170mm
> - wenig gefahren
> ...



Gruß lithi


----------



## DER_DEPP (26. September 2010)

verkauft!


----------



## wannabe (27. September 2010)

*Laufräder und so:
*
*look*


----------



## Markus_P (27. September 2010)

Markus_P schrieb:


> Hat jemand Interesse an einer Disc-only Stahlgabel von On-One?
> [...]
> Auf Wunsch reiche ich gern ein Foto nach, muss nur erst eine Kamera besorgen.



hier nun das Bild


----------



## wannabe (27. September 2010)

Weinmann Bremshebel

12â¬ + Versand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (27. September 2010)

Markus_P schrieb:


> hier nun das Bild



einbaulänge?
alter?
preisvorstellung?


----------



## kurbel_jim (27. September 2010)

steht in seinem Eigenzitat, Link zur OnOne-HP gibts auch dazu


----------



## peterbe (27. September 2010)

2Souls 41,5er Stahl-FR-Singlespeeder komplett oder Rahmen/Gabel-Kit


----------



## pfiffikus (27. September 2010)

Verkaufe 2 Phil Wood Innenlager mit Stahlachse, quasi unkaputtbar die teile. ideal um die kettenlinie einzustellen.

erstes lager(das obere): ist neu, achslänge 105mm. wurde nur mal probehalber montiert aber nie gefahren.  inkl. PW montagewerkzeug und Phil Montagefett. neupreis lag bei 99euro. hatte ich anfang august bei singlespeedcentral.nl gekauft. es stellte sich heraus das meine kurbel keinen JIS-vierkant verträgt. gibts bei mir für 80euro.

zweites lager(das untere): ist gebraucht und habe ich gebraucht gekauft und liegt nun auch schon ewig bei mir. achslänge 111mm. kilometerleistung oder sonstiges weiß ich nicht. läuft aber perfekt. es ist kein unterschied zum neuen lager festzustellen. ebenfalls mit montagewerkzeug. gibts für 50euronen.





sonstige infos gibts bei http://www.philwood.com/.
alles ohne versand.
bei fragen bitte fragen.


----------



## DualSlalom1234 (28. September 2010)

DualSlalom1234 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Verkaufe meinen geliebten Stahlrenner, da er mir leider zu klein ist. Es handelt sich um ein Koga Miyata Exerciser mit Kompletter 105er Ausstattung. Die Rahmenhöhe beträgt 56cm. Das Rad hat ca 400km Straße gesehen. Es befindet sich in kompletter Orginalausstattung und kann gerne in Dresden oder Halle besichtigt und Probegefahren werden. Die Ausfallenden sind ideal geeignet um aus diesem Klassiker ein SSP oder Fixie aufzubauen. Preislich hatte ich an ca.350 gedacht (VHB). Desweiteren kann der Rahmen in Wunschfarbe Pulverbeschichtet werden.
> 
> Zudem habe Ich auch noch einen Rollentrainer zuhause inkl. Rollentrainerreifen.
> ...



Der Rollentrainer ist verkauft. Das Rennrad ist jetzt für 250Eurozu haben


----------



## martn (28. September 2010)

RISE schrieb:


> Du weißt schon, dass du das hier immernoch an der absolut falschen Stelle postest oder?
> Das Singlespeed-Unterforum ist für Singlespeed XC-MTBs, Rennräder und Bahnräder gedacht, nicht für irgendwelche Dirt Sachen. Für derartige Teile gibt es den Bikemarkt und selbst da gehören keine eBay-Links rein.



wie kommst du zu der ansicht?


----------



## pfiffikus (28. September 2010)

UP und eins ist reserviert!!!


pfiffikus schrieb:


> Verkaufe 2 Phil Wood Innenlager mit Stahlachse, quasi unkaputtbar die teile. ideal um die kettenlinie einzustellen.
> 
> erstes lager(das obere): ist neu, achslänge 105mm. wurde nur mal probehalber montiert aber nie gefahren.  inkl. PW montagewerkzeug und Phil Montagefett. neupreis lag bei 99euro. hatte ich anfang august bei singlespeedcentral.nl gekauft. es stellte sich heraus das meine kurbel keinen JIS-vierkant verträgt. gibts bei mir für 80euro.
> 
> ...


----------



## a.nienie (29. September 2010)

hat sich erledigt


----------



## Nerd (29. September 2010)

Suche Kettenblatt 5 x 144 LK 
möglichst günstig, bitte alles zwischen 42 bis 46 Zähnen anbieten.

Merci!


----------



## oenometermoe (29. September 2010)

Suche einen (gebrauchten) Laufradsatz mit hohen Felgen (am liebsten
 42mm), Flip Flop Nabe (Freilauf + Starr), und Bremsfläche (MSW).

Ich weiß ist sehr speziell, aber wenn zufällig jemand einen für mich übrig
 hätte, würde er mich sehr glücklich machen .

Angebote und Bilder gerne per PN.

Greetz, moe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robocop (30. September 2010)

Verkaufe schönen Singlespeeder
Trek 8500 Alpha SL superlight Rahmen 1550 g RH 19" Oberrohr 580
HANDMADE IN USA
Ritchey Pro Steuersatz
Kinesis Maxlight Gabel
Shimano XT Innenlager Neu 
Shimano XT 737 Kurbel 32 T und FSA Bashguard
OneOne 15 T Ritzel NEU
Shimano V-Brake 
Leichter Laufradsatz Shimano LX Bontrager Mavic 517 Mix
Bereifung Conti Vertical Pro und Conti Explorer
Sattelstütze 27,2
Sattel Selle Italia Flite Titanium abgezogen
Vorbau Amoeba Scud Lenker Alu Flat
Gewicht wie abgebildet 8,76 kg
Mit Schwalbe Fast Fred und leichten Schläuchen war ich auf 8,0 kg.

Rahmen ist Disctauglich IS2000 Adapter geb ich bei,
Zustand gut mit leichten unvermeidlichen Gebrauchsspuren am Rahmen, Gabel wie neu
keine technischen und funktionellen Mängel 
leichter Race Singlespeeder zum Schnäppchenpreis
Preis Euro 179

Versand BRD Euro 40 Österreich Euro 25


----------



## Ketchyp (1. Oktober 2010)

*SUCHE:*

45er Kettenblatt, 130er LK !





Will niemand einen stahlrahmen fÃ¼r wenig geld fÃ¼r einen ssper? sonst bau ich den noch als trickfixie auf 



Ketchyp schrieb:


> Verkaufe:
> 
> *Stahl MTB Rahmen*
> 
> ...


----------



## herrundmeister (2. Oktober 2010)

Suche:
- 1" Schaftvorbau Alu 25,4er Klemmung, Länge 100 -120mm. 
- Lenker Cinelli Priest oder ähnlich mit 26er Klemmung.

Danke euch


----------



## bastie77 (2. Oktober 2010)

robocop schrieb:


> Verkaufe schönen Singlespeeder
> Trek 8500 Alpha SL superlight Rahmen 1550 g RH 19" Oberrohr 580
> HANDMADE IN USA
> Ritchey Pro Steuersatz
> ...



Wirklich sehr schön! 
wär genau das Richtige für mich gewesen.
Leider laut Bikemarkt schon verkauft (da habe ich vielleicht mal wieder zu lange gezögert).

VG Bastie


----------



## Holland (3. Oktober 2010)

VERKAUFE

*Surly 1x1 mit Salsa Gabel*
von 2003, Gabel ca. 2 Jahre alt
ordentlich gebraucht
Steinschlagschäden im Lack an Unterrohr und Hinterbau
leichte Unterrostungen an den Flaschenhalterösen
Steuersatz (Ritchey) rastet spürbar ein
Decals sind entgegen Foto komplett entfernt

75 EUR zzgl. Versand nach Absprache

bei Interesse bitte PN


----------



## Holland (3. Oktober 2010)

VERKAUFE

*On-One Il Pompino*
von 2007
135mm Klemmbreite
Steinschlagschäden an Unterrohr und Hinterbau
diverse kleinere  Kratzer
insgesamt aber guter Anblick
Steuersatz rastet leicht ein

85 EUR zzgl. Versand nach Absprache

bei Interesse PN


----------



## Holland (3. Oktober 2010)

VERKAUFE
*
White ENO excentric*
130mm Klemmbreite
guter Zustand
einwandfreie Funktion

70 EUR zzgl. Versand nach Absprache

bei Interesse bitte PN


----------



## Catsoft (3. Oktober 2010)

Größen?


----------



## Onegear (3. Oktober 2010)

Holland schrieb:


> VERKAUFE
> 
> *Surly 1x1 mit Salsa Gabel*
> von 2003, Gabel ca. 2 Jahre alt
> ...



wuahhaaa, ich hab sogar die passende 1&1 Gabel in schwarz hier liegen...was mach ich bloß?, was mach ich bloß?....ich kann mich nicht entscheiden...wuahhhhaaa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wannabe (3. Oktober 2010)

kaufen und die salsa gabel verhökern


----------



## Deleted 112231 (3. Oktober 2010)

Interesse an beiden Rahmen! Bitte die Größen dazu schreiben


----------



## frea (4. Oktober 2010)

Hier auch INteresse an den beiden Rahmen für meine Freundin. Bitte auch hier mal die Rahmengröße.


----------



## wannabe (4. Oktober 2010)

Bei interesse bitte pn!!!


----------



## robocop (5. Oktober 2010)

Verkaufe sehr schönes Titan Innenlager für die Ewigkeit, da voll servisierbar.

Gewinde 1,37x24 68mm BSA Alulagerschalen und Alukonterringe

Titanachse 113mm für Schaltung und neu Titanachse 108mm für Singlespeed.

Gedichtete Industrielager 6903 zz laufen sehr gut, zz für Blechdichtscheiben für minimierte Reibung.

Alle Gewinde und Passitze einwandfrei, Achsen gerade.

Gewicht nur 153 Gramm.

Da keine fixen Anschläge vorhanden, läßt sich die Kettenlinie perfekt anpassen.

Wirkliche Rarität zum günstigen Preis, für meine 73er Rahmen leider nicht verwendbar.

Preis EURO 45. 
Versand Euro 8 als versichertes Einschreiben nach BRD.


----------



## linsner666 (5. Oktober 2010)

bitte das innenlager reservieren!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wannabe (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe eine Truvativ Stylo Race SattelstÃ¼tze 31,6 NEU 

15â¬


----------



## ZwiebelII (6. Oktober 2010)

... Pompino / cross check oder ähnl.  Hallo liebe leuts,

wie oben beschrieben bin ich auf der Suche nach einem ssp-tauglichem Crossrahmen in RH 50-53 (je nach OR-länge) zu nem erschwinglichem Preis.

am liebsten wäre mir da schon stahl, wobei ich mir auch ein Alu Modell gerne näher anschauen würde.

Ich warte auf eure angebote per PN ...


----------



## lynx75 (6. Oktober 2010)

Dann schließe ich mich mal an!

* Pompino in S oder M*

Der Rahmen sollte günstig sein, also darf er auch schon einige Lackmacken haben. Dellen sollte er allerdings nicht haben.

Gruß Björn


----------



## Karatte (6. Oktober 2010)

Scott SSp right von hirzn_gnirzn auf Flickr




Scott SSp front von hirzn_gnirzn auf Flickr




Scott SSp left von hirzn_gnirzn auf Flickr

- Rahmen: ca. 17" in flieder und rot-orange, kurze semihorizontale Ausfaller
- originale 1" Gabel
- originaler Steuersatz mit neuer silberner Kontermutter
- originaler Vorbau
- Mary (etwas vermackt)
- Lock-on-Griffe
- silberne Avid-Hebel und antrazite SD-7-Bremsen (VR-Bremse rechts  )
- LX/Exage-Kurbel mit Eigenanfertigungs-1/8"-Edelstahl KB (!) mit 33Z
- Wippermann Weißstern Kette
- HR: schw. LX-Nabe, schw. Felge, 36 Sp., SSp-Kit, 18Z (+16Z dazu weil Kette schon etwas gelängt), müsste nachzentriert werden, Schwalbe NN 2,25" sehr wenig gefahren, Vollachse
-VR: silb. Deore DX, silb. Felge, 36 Sp., Michelin Wildgripper 2,1", sehr wenig gefahren, silb. Shim. Schnellspanner
- Sattel: Flite Titanium
- Sattelstütze: original (passt farblich zu den titan Sattelstreben)
- Flaschenhalter: irgendeiner
- Jagwirehüllen und -züge
- ohne Pedale

Das originale Tretlager ist nicht locker/fest aber knarzt fies, sollte wohl neu.

Rahmenset (Rahmen, Gabel, Kurbel, Tretlager, Steuersatz, Vorbau, Sattelstütze): 30

Alles: 145

Jeweils ohne Versand.


----------



## realbiker (7. Oktober 2010)

Bin auf der Suche nach einem Pompino Komplettrad oder Rahmenset in LARGE


----------



## ChristophK (7. Oktober 2010)

neue primo griffe
6 VHB oder so...






Stronglight Kettenblatt 46T guter Zustand Lochkreis 94mm, 12






Hochflanschnabe 36L 







Ausserdem habe ich noch Kurbeln und Naben, sowie ein 28" damenrennradrahmenset rumliegen. davon muss ich allerdings erst aussortieren und Fotos machen. Bei Interesse kann aber schon vorher angefragt werden.

Alle Preise sind selbstverständlich verhandelbar.


----------



## danjo80 (8. Oktober 2010)

hat jemand ne hinterradnabe mit 120er einbaubreite abzugen fixed/free, 36 loch...vorzugsweise schwarz.


wenn ihr was für micht habt bitte pm an mich.

schon ma danke


----------



## erkan1984 (8. Oktober 2010)

hi, ich suche immernoch: 
-ein 130er Kettenblatt mit 39 (oder 40, 42) Zähnen
-Einen Rennlenker mit 25,4mm Lenkerklemmung
-Plastespacer aus alten Kassetten
-Einfache RR-Bremshebel (keine STI's)


----------



## linsner666 (8. Oktober 2010)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> hi, ich suche immernoch:
> -ein 130er Kettenblatt mit 39 (oder 40, 42) Zähnen
> -Einen Rennlenker mit 25,4mm Lenkerklemmung
> -Plastespacer aus alten Kassetten
> -Einfache RR-Bremshebel (keine STI's)


 
kettenblätter hab ich nix daliegen!
rennlenker in 25,0 falls das hilft!? 
spacer nur alu! 
rr-hebel ....einfache mit braunem nichtmehr ganz so guten gummis und einen satz Dura-ace ....in eher sehrgutem zustand!


----------



## m(A)ui (8. Oktober 2010)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> hi, ich suche immernoch:
> -ein 130er Kettenblatt mit 39 (oder 40, 42) Zähnen
> -Einen Rennlenker mit 25,4mm Lenkerklemmung
> -Plastespacer aus alten Kassetten
> -Einfache RR-Bremshebel (keine STI's)


hab ich bis auf die spacer alles da.
bremshebel (schwarz) sind sogar noch am lenker (bontrager) montiert. bei interesse zaehl ich mal die zaehne, mach bilder und ueberleg mir nen preis.

gruss,
maui


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plani (9. Oktober 2010)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> hi, ich suche immernoch:
> -ein 130er Kettenblatt mit 39 (oder 40, 42) Zähnen
> -Einen Rennlenker mit 25,4mm Lenkerklemmung
> -Plastespacer aus alten Kassetten
> -Einfache RR-Bremshebel (keine STI's)



...und ich hätte ein 42er sugino messenger kettenblatt in silber hier, neu. pn, wenn interesse.


----------



## bobtailoner (9. Oktober 2010)

IRO angus
RH 59
inkl Steuersatz
190,-â¬


----------



## wannabe (9. Oktober 2010)

Biete Singlespeed

Ebay


----------



## Xiper (10. Oktober 2010)

.nOx schrieb:


> wieder zu haben!
> 
> - 56cm RH
> - integrierte Sattelklemme
> ...



Was ist das genau für ein Rahmen?


----------



## Bernd-Brechtel (10. Oktober 2010)

Ich suche für mein Rennrad Winterprojekt ein Fixie Hinterrad Flip flop oder ähnlich 125mm Einbaubreite möglichst günstig. Wer kann mir helfen??


----------



## kamo-i (11. Oktober 2010)

*Suche SSP Komplettbike*

Am liebsten Richtung CREATE oder FOCALE 44. Sprich clean//gradlinig/minimalistisch. 

...sollte preislich nur die 500â¬ nicht Ã¼berschreiten. 

Kontakt bitte per PN oder Mail. 

DANKE!


----------



## Bounz (11. Oktober 2010)

Suche derzeit:

Vorbau
- 80-90mm Länge
- 17°
- OS Klemmaß
- möglichst schwarz

Lenker
- Bullhorn
- kein Drop
- OS


----------



## wannabe (11. Oktober 2010)

Verkaufe einmal Plastik-Textil Straps und Haken + Pedale ( die eher geschenkt dazu )

10 Buggs ink

Und MKS NJS Haken der größe L + Christophe Lederriemen

15 Buggs ink


----------



## RISE (11. Oktober 2010)

kamo-i schrieb:


> *Suche SSP Komplettbike*
> 
> Am liebsten Richtung CREATE oder FOCALE 44. Sprich clean//gradlinig/minimalistisch.
> 
> ...



Welche Größe brauchst du denn? Im Bmxboard ist ein Focale44 Relax in 52cm zum Verkauf, der Verkäufer orientierte sich gegen 400 und wollte es aber bei ebay reinstellen. Da waren in letzter Zeit auch häufiger welche drin, alle auch für den Preis. Tu dir aber selbst ein Gefallen und nimm das Focale, das hat wenigstens eine etwas bahnähnliche Geometrie und ist schon ein Stück besser als das Create.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (11. Oktober 2010)

suche ssp-rahmen/rahmenset

- größe M
- discaufnahme 
- stahl
- gepäckträgerösen

on-one oder surly wären schick.


----------



## realbiker (12. Oktober 2010)

Suche Singlespeed Crosser bevorzugt Stahl. Komplettrad oder auch nur Rahmenset !!! Ich bin 183 cm ...


----------



## badaBUUUM (13. Oktober 2010)

realbiker schrieb:


> Suche Singlespeed Crosser bevorzugt Stahl. Komplettrad oder auch nur Rahmenset !!! Ich bin 183 cm ...



... wer nicht?


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (13. Oktober 2010)

Vielleicht besteht hier Intresse....

# 1 Jamis Aurora in 17,5" ,von `96,Oberrohr 57cm,ziemlich zerschrammelt, inkl. Steuersatz,entweder solo 60,-,mit Starrgabel 76,-,mit RockShox 85,-





#2 97er YAYA Rap Rahmen in 43cm Rahmenhöhe,55cm Oberrohr,mit Gabel,Steuersatz,Sattelklemme,Sattelstütze und Sattel.Unter dem "BELL"Aufkleber am Oberrohr in eine Nummer eingraviert. Für 55,- Euro +Versand.





#3 Stahlrahmen in schwarz-met., 34,5cm Rahmenhöhe,50cm Oberrohr.Der Rahmen ist so gut wie neu,hat aber einige Lagerspuren,das Schaltauge war etwa 1mm nach innen verbogen,sodaß keine Achse gepasst hat,wurde wieder etwas aufgebogen,deshalb die Lackabplatzer an der Stelle.Aus irgenwelchen Gründen wurde vom Vorbesitzer das Sattelrohr gekürzt,Klemme sitzt aber gut und klemmt.Die völlig zerkratzte RitcheyStütze gibt es kostenlos dazu.Der Steuersatz ist inklusive.Nur für V-Brake! Shimano XT Umwerfer kann dazu erworben werden,eventuell noch weiter Teile zum Aufbau!
Für 35,- Euro +Versand 





#4 Sunn Obsyss Federgabel,Modell und Baujahr kann ich nicht sagen!
1 1/8"Steuerrohr. Sollte so ab 95-96 sein.Hält die Luft und funktioniert einwandfrei.Für 70,- Euro + Versand.




Versand für die Rahmen beträgt je 9,- Euro,für die Gabel 7,-Euro

Weitere Bilder sind in meinem Album zu finden!

Gruß
Marco


----------



## divergent! (13. Oktober 2010)

hab hier ein nagelneues ssp kit für campa freiläufe....18 zähne, nie verbaut ( hat am alten campafreilauf nicht gepasst )....25 mit versand:





wer will.....pn


----------



## aggressor2 (14. Oktober 2010)

ich könnte einen freilauflosen 28zoll laufradsatz gebrauchen. muss nix dolles sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfiffikus (14. Oktober 2010)

Nr. 2 ist weg!!!



pfiffikus schrieb:


> Verkaufe 2 Phil Wood Innenlager mit Stahlachse, quasi unkaputtbar die teile. ideal um die kettenlinie einzustellen.
> 
> erstes lager(das obere): ist neu, achslänge 105mm. wurde nur mal probehalber montiert aber nie gefahren.  inkl. PW montagewerkzeug und Phil Montagefett. neupreis lag bei 99euro. hatte ich anfang august bei singlespeedcentral.nl gekauft. es stellte sich heraus das meine kurbel keinen JIS-vierkant verträgt. gibts bei mir für 80euro.
> 
> ...


----------



## yunim (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich suche:

MTB Hinterrad mit SSP Nabe fuer Scheibenbremsen (kein SSP Kit)

und ein Vorderrad fuer Scheibenbremsen.


----------



## Teekay (14. Oktober 2010)

Biete sehr gut erhaltenen Surly Singleator inkl. 2. Feder für Spannrichtung nach unten:





25,- + Versand


----------



## Gregor-Samsa (14. Oktober 2010)

Hi,
ich suche 28" Laufräder bzw nur das Hinterrad. Am besten fixed.

Bitte PN an mich!


----------



## wannabe (14. Oktober 2010)

Verkaufe Meine Odyssey Twisted Pedals komplett schwarz + Wig Straps aus Chicago.

Sehen so aus nur komplett schwarz.





(Nur Beispielfoto!)

Beides weisst Gebrauchsspuren auf, daher sagen wir die Hälfte = 30 und der coolness halber inklusive Porto.

Einzelverkauf ist möglich, aber nur die Wigg Straps betreffend. Die Odys gehen *NICHT* einzeln weg!

Bilder bei Interesse


----------



## linsner666 (14. Oktober 2010)

@wanna....hast post!  hihi endlich mal andersrum!

so einiges bei ebay reingestellt! 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/763176

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200531358022&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

das radl mus nun doch mal weg!
ansonsten.....
2 NOS sättel (NewOldStock) ......für die unwissenden.....neuware aber alt!
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200531136326&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200531130604&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
1 cinelli lenker incl. cinelli lenkerband
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200531244945&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
1 satz dura-ace bremshebel
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200531242343&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## wesselow (15. Oktober 2010)

realbiker schrieb:


> Suche Singlespeed Crosser bevorzugt Stahl. Komplettrad oder auch nur Rahmenset !!! Ich bin 183 cm ...



http://forum.tour-magazin.de/showthread.php?t=208115


----------



## wannabe (18. Oktober 2010)

wannabe schrieb:


> Verkaufe Meine Odyssey Twisted Pedals komplett schwarz + Wig Straps aus Chicago.
> 
> Sehen so aus nur komplett schwarz.
> 
> ...




Straps sind weg. Alle Riemen und Haken auch. 
Notfalls hab ich noch die Twisted für 10+Porto
ENDEOVEROUT


----------



## Xiron (18. Oktober 2010)

So, da stehen die Dinger immer noch im Weg herum...

NEU, Ein Singlespeed Laufradsatz 'WTB Laser Disc Trail 29er'  Felge mit Felgenband, Pivit Disc Naben hinten industriegelagert, inkl. Schnellspanner, mit 20er Ritzel, inkl. Schrauben, 2mm Speichen, *NEU  100,-* inkl. Versand im Laufradkarton





























Gruß
Xiron


----------



## F4B1 (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich such für meine Stadt und Unischlampe noch ein Hinterrad.
Daten in kürze:
126mm (120 geht auch, kann ich ja spacern)
Gewinde (keine Lust auf Spacer auf den Freilaufkörper)
28"
Möglichst günstig, wie gesagt Unirad. Für 67 krieg ich auch was neues
Vllt hat ja noch jemand  was in der Ecke liegen.

Wird übrigens nur SSP, kein Fixie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knielk (19. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
ich suche eine einfache 4kant JIS stahl oder alukurbel für mein singlespeed-rennrad zu möglichst kleinem preis. farbe egal. möglichst so 46 zähne aber bitte auch andere größen anbieten.
schonmal danke...


----------



## realbiker (19. Oktober 2010)

F4B1 schrieb:


> Ich such für meine Stadt und Unischlampe noch ein Hinterrad.
> Daten in kürze:
> 126mm (120 geht auch, kann ich ja spacern)
> Gewinde (keine Lust auf Spacer auf den Freilaufkörper)
> ...



Woher kriegst du für den Preis was neues?


----------



## ChristophK (19. Oktober 2010)

neue primo griffe
6 VHB oder so...






Stronglight Kettenblatt 46T guter Zustand Lochkreis 94mm, 12






Hochflanschnabe 36L 







Ausserdem habe ich noch Kurbeln und Naben, sowie ein 28" damenrennradrahmenset rumliegen. davon muss ich allerdings erst aussortieren und Fotos machen. Bei Interesse kann aber schon vorher angefragt werden.

Alle Preise sind selbstverständlich verhandelbar.


----------



## F4B1 (19. Oktober 2010)

realbiker schrieb:


> Woher kriegst du für den Preis was neues?


Guck mal bei Poison


----------



## linsner666 (20. Oktober 2010)

linsner666 schrieb:


> @wanna....hast post!  hihi endlich mal andersrum!
> 
> so einiges bei ebay reingestellt!
> 
> ...


 
up!


----------



## Xiron (21. Oktober 2010)

*Verkauft! *


Xiron schrieb:


> So, da stehen die Dinger immer noch im Weg herum...
> 
> NEU, Ein Singlespeed Laufradsatz 'WTB Laser Disc Trail 29er'  Felge mit Felgenband, Pivit Disc Naben hinten industriegelagert, inkl. Schnellspanner, mit 20er Ritzel, inkl. Schrauben, 2mm Speichen, *NEU  100,-* inkl. Versand im Laufradkarton
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas (21. Oktober 2010)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------

